# Sticky  Official "help me choose a soundbar" thread



## Turnaround

"_Which soundbar should I buy?_"


"_Help me choose a soundbar!_"


With the moderators' approval, this thread is for posts on these types of questions.


Please post your requests for soundbar recommendations in this thread instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## Kysersose

Let's try and keep this thread as the one place to go before asking the same old questions. It will help free up some of the clutter on the forum.


Thanks.



Kyser


----------



## clwolf

Hi. Thanks for reading.


While I put $300 in the title, a bit more is ok, while any less is ABSOLUTELY OK!


I have the following equipment

TV - Sony KDL-46VE5

BR - Samsung BD-P1600

DVR - TW Scientific Atlanta 8300HD

Computer - Mac Mini

OTA antenna (not sure of model...it's a flat black square)

also have a Wii, but rarely use it


Currently everything hooks up to the TV via HDMI other than the Wii. The version of mini I have doesn't do sound over HDMI.


Reading most posts, it seems mounting on top of TV is best. I can do this either with HD velcro or I'll fashion a bar myself.


80% will be used for TV/Movies. I have two kids (5/2) and as you can guess, we watch a lot of Disney movies. When the wife and I do watch BluRay movies, it is normally after the kids are asleep, so good sound while still being "quiet" is important. The other 20% is music, either OTA (PBS music channels), Time Warner music channels, Pandora through the BluRay player, or iTunes through mini.


So for the money, what would be good? I am thinking the CT-150 (Best Buy has this for $239) or the CT-550 (which I think is around $350). But honestly I don't care about the brand, and if hdmi through tv, and tv out via toslink to soundbar is ok, I don't care about hdmi. (I don't believe my TV does ARC). But what does matter is ease of use. I'd prefer that the volume up/down can be controlled via the "universal" remote that comes with the Scientific Altanta box. That is what we currently use, and it works for everything except netflix/pandora on the BluRay player.


Room is not best for sound bar I gather. The TV is against a half wall, and where the speaker would go would be "open" to the eat in kitchen behind it. To the left (looking directly at the speaker) is a hallway, but everything else is walls.


Let me know if I left anything out. Thanks again.


----------



## Adrs

Hi all,

I am newbie, I am confused to choosing for my small bedroom..

i am using Samsung LED TV 32 inch series 5...

Need help from other members here..

Which the best, CT150 or CT550?

Pros & cons so welcome...

Many thanks to all...


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adrs* /forum/post/20900024
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am newbie, I am confused to choosing for my small bedroom..
> 
> i am using Samsung LED TV 32 inch series 5...
> 
> Need help from other members here..
> 
> Which the best, CT150 or CT550?
> 
> Pros & cons so welcome...
> 
> Many thanks to all...



Hi, and welcome to the forum


From many reports and from own personal experience owning both the 150 and 350,,,, the 350 is the better soundbar,, but not by that much,,, its not a night and day difference.


If you did not know,, the 350 got discontinued recently so it is not very easy to find a 350 (at least not a new in the box 350).


Just go for the 150,,, its a great bar and will be almost as good as the 350.


And for what its worth, there are some folks that said they heard no difference in the sound with the 350 vs the 150.


The 350 is more powerfull, adds FM and a little better sound quality (In MY opinion),, but like I said, not a big deal,,, they are both great soundbars.


Cheers

Davyo


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## Adrs

Thanks for your kindly help...

How about CT550 vs CT150 ???

Are the CT550 and CT350 is the same feature & specs ??

Many thanks, Davyo...


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adrs* /forum/post/20900759
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kindly help...
> 
> How about CT550 vs CT150 ???
> 
> Are the CT550 and CT350 is the same feature & specs ??
> 
> Many thanks, Davyo...



Cant help you on that one as I know very little about the CT550,,, sorry.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## clwolf

did I read this thread wrong? Should I create a new thread not in this sticky?


----------



## Teremei

Hi all. I just got a new 3D tv for downstairs that replaced an old 720p plasma. My main theater is upstairs and I'm just looking to get some "decent sound" on my secondary home theater.


TV - Panny PN50ST30

USE - Playstation 3 games, 3D cable box content, 3D bluray movies

VIEWING AREA - 10' x 14' (seating is 8' from TV)


I'm currently trying to find a good deal and looking into soundbars. There are some polks on sale, and I really like the energy take. I have a denon 391 reciever upstairs and even though some ppl might not think it is adaquate I am still quite happy with that reciever, and that's even for my MAIN TV. So if there are any sound systems that come with a reciever that would be a great bonus because I'm looking to spend probably $500 max on the speakers + reciever.


----------



## jonnythan

Is there such thing as a soundbar that only does the front (L/C/R) soundstage?


----------



## Turnaround

AVS forum member davyo is the soundbar guru around here. He has compared and posted comparisons about many soundbars. Search for his posts and threads to find good information and comparisons. He has stressed that how well a soundbar sounds and works depends on your particular room's shape.


If I recall correctly, davyo has posted praise for the Yamaha YSP-2200 (expensive), JVC BA1, Vizio 510 and Polk 6000. Not necessarily in that order.


The Vizio VSB200 is popular on this forum as a sub-less soundbar (i.e., no subwoofer). It can be had for under $100.


The Sony models are popular with forum members because they offer HDMI connections. Note that if you're planning to output sound from your TV to your soundbar, TVs cannot output by HDMI. There is one main thread on the Sony CT-150 and CT-350, and another on the Sony CT-550W (which replaced the CT-350), both of which are worth reading if you are considering going with Sony.


----------



## Adrs

Thanks a lot, I have so many input and knowledges in this forum.

For Sony HT CT 150 in US has Power Requirement AC 120v/60hz..

I lives in Indonesia, sorry for this silly question, can I used in my country with Power AC 220v/50hz ???

If could, will affected for sound quality & power ?

Many thanks for the input..


----------



## zolivar

I recently purchased a Denon 1912 AVR and am looking for a passive soundbar to hook up to this. I would like to have "virtual sourround sound" or a soundbar that will best allow me surround sound. I cannot go with seperate speakers as the room is too small and doesnt allow for proper set up.


Everywhere I look seems to only talk about active soundbars.


Is there a soundbar I could hook up to my AVR?


Thanks!


----------



## josht80

I'm also curious what kind of soundbar would be used with a AVR.


----------



## MustNotSleep

Hi, newly registered member here, but long time lurker.


I'm in the market for a new sound system for my TV/PS3/Wii/PC. Here are my details, and why I think a soundbar would be a right option for me:
Small room (12ft x 8ft)
Small TV (24")
Close seating distance from the TV (around 3ft)
Want something simple (the fewer wires the better) without sacrificing too much sound quality
Tight budget ($200-$400)


I've been researching and so far these have caught my attention:

*Yamaha YAS-101BL*: $250 - http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YAS-101BL-Front-Surround-System/dp/B005IVUWHW
Cheap, light (less shipping costs) but no subwoofer, so I'm not so sure on the sound quality

*Yamaha YHT-S400*: $399.95 - http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YHT-S400BL-Surround-Theater-Package/dp/B002ZG7WIA/
Came out in Dec. '09, the predecessor of the S401, which is why it's so cheap right now
Although cheap, it's the absolute most I'd be willing to spend
Weighs a lot because of the subwoofer, so higher shipping costs
Best sound quality?

*Sony HT-CT150*: $211.50 - http://www.amazon.com/Sony-HT-CT150-Sound-Bar-System/dp/B003C1AO2I
Very cheap
Massive subwoofer, weighs a ton
Lots of I/O ports

*Sony HTCT550W*: $329.02 - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MF7A02/
Just saw this, how does it improve on the CT150?



Which one of these would you recommend for me? If the difference in sound is *THAT* much more between the CT150 and say the HTCT550W or YHT-S400, I might go for the more expensive ones. Otherwise, I could settle for the CT150.


Are there any other options I'm not looking into? What do you guys think?


Thanks!


----------



## John Nada

Hi all,


In desperate need of help on a soundbar/sound solution. I just got 50" Panasonic Plasma, and would love a sound system that actually separates the dialogue well so that I can actually hear what's being said on a bluray/dvd without having to ramp it up so loud! I've got $300 to spend as a limit, I'm in a decent sized apartment and I just want something that, ideally, would act as a L/C/R without the rears (although I'm optional on them if they're wireless).


I recently just returned a Samsung soundbar with wireless subwoofer that was about $320 as, although meatier than the tv speakers, it really didn't break up the dialogue/C from the action or music/L&R.


I could actually get a discount on a Panasonic SC-HTB10 but I don't want to end up with the same problem as the Samsung as this would be un-returnable.


So in Summary, all that will hook up is my ps3 and 360 with my tv. I'm open to anything, even a full set up, as long as it's $300 and it does a good job of separating dialogue in 5.1/7.1 movies.


Any help would be MUCH appreciated. Thank you


----------



## scrope

Hi John, welcome to the avsforum. Don't know if it is powerful enough for your space, but have you looked at the Sony CT-150? It may meet all your needs and is quite popular. Check out this dedicated thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...236597&page=58 


John, I'd also like to thank you for posting your very first post in the correct thread. I wish more people - including long standing members here - would utilize this sticky instead of starting yet another redundant "Help Me Choose a Soundbar" thread.


----------



## John Nada




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scrope* /forum/post/21007916
> 
> 
> Hi John, welcome to the avsforum. Don't know if it is powerful enough for your space, but have you looked at the Sony CT-150? It may meet all your needs and is quite popular. Check out this dedicated thread:John, I'd also like to thank you for posting your very first post in the correct thread. I wish more people - including long standing members here - would utilize this sticky instead of starting yet another redundant "Help Me Choose a Soundbar" thread.



Hey Scrope thanks for getting back to me. Haha no problem, although it took some serious will power to not start a new thread!


I was having look at the Sony CT-150 but it was cheaper than the samsung I got by nearly $70 so I figured it can't possibly be as good? Would you say it'd do a much better job of seperating dialogue?


Also, does anyone know anything of the panasonic I mentioned? Or is there a 5.1 system that's worth getting for the same price? The rear speakers would likely have be wireless or the wife will kill me!


Anymore info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## scrope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Nada* /forum/post/21009214
> 
> 
> I was having look at the Sony CT-150 but it was cheaper than the samsung I got by nearly $70 so I figured it can't possibly be as good? Would you say it'd do a much better job of seperating dialogue



I'm not qualified to answer your question as I haven't had either unit in my home. I do recall reading comments stating dialogue clarity on the CT-150 was much improved over the previous CT-100 model. If you post specific questions in the Official CT-150/350 thread I'm sure someone there would be happy to help you. Also, don't count out a soundbar just because it's cheaper. One of the most popular soundbars around here was the now discontinued JVC BA-1, and it could be had for well under $300.00.


----------



## sk8 luder 97

Hey guys need help choosing a soundbar for the bedroom, mostly for movies/tv..Im going to bed getting a new 32 vizio led tv, and I have a directv hd dvr and a panasonic bluray player, also watch a lot of my movies through my Mac mini I have hooked up to the tv..i don't wanna spend a lot of money, around 350 maybe at most.. a wireless sub would be nice as well..


Thanks in advance for all the help


----------



## JasonB824

So my tv (Sharp Aquos 37" LCD) only has RCA sound output. I use HDMI to connect my bluray and cable box to my tv. Should I just be looking for soundbars that accept RCA audio input, or can I use two digital audio inputs (i.e. one from bluray, one from cable box) despite the fact that HDMI is hooking them up to the tv?


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonB824* /forum/post/21032462
> 
> 
> So my tv (Sharp Aquos 37" LCD) only has RCA sound output. I use HDMI to connect my bluray and cable box to my tv. Should I just be looking for soundbars that accept RCA audio input, or can I use two digital audio inputs (i.e. one from bluray, one from cable box) despite the fact that HDMI is hooking them up to the tv?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.



You have multiple choices. You can look at soundbars that offer two optical inputs allowing you to connect audio to the soundbar and video via HDMI to the TV. You can also consider bars that function as the HDMI switcher, where you connect your components via HDMI to the soundbar and then the soundbar to the TV. There are also hybrids that have at least one HDMI input plus one optical input. And of course, there are bars that have RCA inputs. Lots to choose from.


----------



## afischer

I'm looking to select a soundbar for a master bedroom, and was hoping to get some advice - below are my criteria:

- $500 or less, and ideally $350 or less

- Room is 15 x 15

- Clarity of dialogue is most important and overall sound quality would also be nice - power is not as important

- Features such as lib sync adjustment, dynamic range control, night mode, having a wireless sub, and multiple HDMI inputs are nice to have but none of them are essential


Any recommendations and why?


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## 2cats

I have a Samsung PN58C8000 and a DirecTV box, connected by HDMI. It is located in the "great room" of a ranch, so there's a vaulted ceiling. There is a corner formed by a 6' and 12' wall. The TV is not centered in this corner, but off to the right along the 12' wall by a couple of feet, and partially angled to fit in the corner. Beyond the 6' and 12' walls are open pathways to other areas (dining, kitchen, etc. - typical ranch). The overall living room area would be about 14' by 18'. I sit on a couch about 9' away.


I am looking for a soundbar. I am not at all averse to as much surround capability as I can get, but the real driving force behind the soundbar is articulation of the spoken word. I always find it difficult to make out dialogue - even day to day with live people. On my previous 50" Samsung, I achieved success around 2008 with the small Sony system - I think it's the HT-CT100. This gave me sufficiently clear dialogue, but I did feel that the volume was occasionally lacking - and I didn't even get decent stereo out of it, let alone surround.


My budget is pretty flexible.


Thanks very much for the help,


Joe


----------



## Kaplan

Just bought a 50inch Panansonic Plasma and wan to get a soundbar to compliment it. I was leaning towards the Vizio VBS200, but wanted some thoughts.


My room is on the smaller side - TV is 11 feet away from couch. And that is against the wall - the room dimensions are like 10 by 12.


I live in an apartment building with hardwood floors, so I think a sub might be out of the question.


I do not have a a receiver, but will be getting sound from 3 sources (bluray, dtv box and xbox).


As with other people here, I hate it when the music from a movie is at a 10 and the sound is at 3, so something that will let me hear dialgue clearly is a must.


Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Ex_Brit

I'm contemplating a Bose Lifestyle 135 soundbar to replace my rather archaic sound system that is slowly biting the proverbial dust and to improve on the rather dismal sound that my new LG 47LW5700 HDTV produces from it's built-in speakers.


My only hesitation (apart from the price - ouch) is Bose's lack of audio out connectors. I do sometimes like to feed my system to my PC to expedite recording of its output.


It does have headphone out behind the door at the front which is the only possibility I can see that might work. I would be using it for its designed purpose as I often like to use my wireless headphones, but am wondering if it could also replace the audio out jack that I was hoping Bose would include in the back panel of the unit...and didn't.


I realise that systems designed to be compact like this will always have limitations compared with full home theatre systems which I want to avoid as I'm fed up with their bulk and clutter.


Thoughts anyone?


Edit: note to Moderators, I just realised that this probably would be best placed in the general Soundbars section so feel free to move it. Thanks and sorry ;-)


----------



## hummer2023

I have a receiver already and was looking for a good soundbar. I can do a wired sub to go with it. What are the best soundbars if you already have a receiver? My room is approximately 18x18. Surround is not all that important to me since I've got a good 5.1 setup in the living room.


----------



## Butterdog

I have a Panny S30 and a Yamaha RX-V371 reciever. I am looking for a soundbar with a sub that I can run through my reciever. I would like to keep cost under $800.00.


Any suggestions would be welcomed.


Thanks


Darin


----------



## NavNucST3

For those with receivers and looking for passive bars we absolutely love our definitive technology ssa-50 (while we loved the sound before we had a sub adding one certainly made a difference; we went with a cheapish onkyo sub). I'm not sure why the price is still so high on the sound bar though, I was pretty sure they were discontinued some time ago which is why we got ours for half price. In fact, I'm actually in this thread today simply to find something similarly decent for my mom's basement rebuild but the def tech is prohibitively expensive for their needs.


----------



## Butterdog

Thanks


----------



## Jeff @ LAX

We have the Samsung LED TV in the living room - needless to say the on board speakers "leave a bit to be desired". Not looking for anything spectacular (have a decent setup in the basement), but would like a bit more quality.


Are any of the Samsung soundbars (with sub) worth considering? Already have a BluRay player (also Samsung) so I'm down to (2) remotes (Samsung TV remote and DirecTV), would be nice not to have another one out to misplace.


----------



## lookiehear

Hi,


New here and wondering if anyone has any experience with 2.1 or 3.1 sound bar systems, specifically the Sharp HT-SL70. We were considering adding 5.1 surround to our living room, but our current kitchen remodel project has essentially nixed that idea for the time being.


Living room is not ideally suited for "nice" sound anyway, as TV is in the corner with of a room with a dead-center fireplace no back wall (it leads to the kitchen) and a very porous side wall (double doorway and hallway). The missing walls has me thinking that a 2.1 or 3.1 sound bar might be a better setup. Would prefer to mount a sound bar above TV using Universal Mounting Brackets. TV is a Sharp 52" LED, so looking for something slim.


Our existing basement HT is really where we should look to invest our money. It's a system that we rigged up ourselves (with help from Best Buy) about 8 years. Sounds great, but no HDMI, and currently the "domain" of our 14 year old son when he feels like playing Xbox.


----------



## Quixzlizx

I'm looking for an inexpensive ($100-150), powered soundbar for my bedroom TV (Toshiba 40E200U). It needs to be within 5"x5"x32" dimensions, and it needs to have an optical input. I was considering a refurbished Boston Acoustics TVee Model 20 for $139, but it only has an RCA input. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quixzlizx* /forum/post/21101370
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an inexpensive ($100-150), powered soundbar for my bedroom TV (Toshiba 40E200U). It needs to be within 5"x5"x32" dimensions, and it needs to have an optical input. I was considering a refurbished Boston Acoustics TVee Model 20 for $139, but it only has an RCA input. Thanks for any suggestions.



Look at the Vizio VSB200. Not sure of its dimensions but it's not big. There's a whole long thread here about it. Most everyone that has it seems to love it and it's under $100.


----------



## Quixzlizx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl* /forum/post/21101779
> 
> 
> Look at the Vizio VSB200. Not sure of its dimensions but it's not big. There's a whole long thread here about it. Most everyone that has it seems to love it and it's under $100.



Unfortunately, the VSB200 is 39.6" wide, at least according to the specs I've found online.


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MustNotSleep* /forum/post/20999235
> 
> 
> I've been researching and so far these have caught my attention:
> 
> *Yamaha YAS-101BL*: $250 - http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YAS-101.../dp/B005IVUWHW
> Cheap, light (less shipping costs) but no subwoofer, so I'm not so sure on the sound quality
> 
> *Yamaha YHT-S400*: $399.95 - http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YHT-S40...dp/B002ZG7WIA/
> Came out in Dec. '09, the predecessor of the S401, which is why it's so cheap right now
> Although cheap, it's the absolute most I'd be willing to spend
> Weighs a lot because of the subwoofer, so higher shipping costs
> Best sound quality?
> 
> *Sony HT-CT150*: $211.50 - http://www.amazon.com/Sony-HT-CT150-.../dp/B003C1AO2I
> Very cheap
> Massive subwoofer, weighs a ton
> Lots of I/O ports
> 
> *Sony HTCT550W*: $329.02 - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MF7A02/
> Just saw this, how does it improve on the CT150?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of these would you recommend for me? If the difference in sound is *THAT* much more between the CT150 and say the HTCT550W or YHT-S400, I might go for the more expensive ones. Otherwise, I could settle for the CT150.
> 
> 
> Are there any other options I'm not looking into? What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



We have had a Yamaha YHT-S400 for 9 months, and we absolutely love the sound quality. If you're interested in more discussions on the pros and cons, see the owner's thread on this forum. Also note that Fry's has had the S400 for a mere $299 for the last several days (just checked again before making this post)!


That said, with a 24" TV, you may want to check the measurements on these units. All of these will be wider than your TV. Not sure if that's an issue....


Other considerations:
The YAS-101BL only has optical and coax inputs, meaning you won't get to experience HD lossless audio (Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA).
The YHT-S400 and Sony CT 150 will take up to 7.1 HD lossless audio provided that your Blu-ray decodes it to linear PCM and sends it via HDMI.
The Sony CT550 adds internal decoding for HD lossless audio and an FM tuner.


----------



## TimothyP83

I have a sharp 52". I also have a WD HD media player. I download a lot of blu rays. large files ranging from 4 to 8gb. I need a sound bar that will produce the correct sound. preferably something with HDMI. this is my first time looking into something like this so I'm not sure how much more info I should provide. currently have an onkyo rt 6667 receiver but am having problems with it and prefer to go with a Soundbar. thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl* /forum/post/21032846
> 
> 
> You can also consider bars that function as the HDMI switcher, where you connect your components via HDMI to the soundbar and then the soundbar to the TV.



this sounds like something I need. any suggestions.


----------



## Claudius

So is the HT-CT150 soundbar the best for its price range? 200-250 is about what I'm looking to spend unless I can get *significantly* more value at a 300 tag.


Have a 42 inch sharp mounted to flat panel TV stand (soundbar will go directly under I guess, plenty of room to fill on the top shelf). Apartment living room not huge, moderately spacious (couch is about 8-10ft away).


Only place I could relaly place the subwoofer would be on the right or left of the stand. Would this not be an ideal placement or does it matter?


----------



## hdtvluvr

Looking at purchasing an LG Tv soon for my mom. It will be her first LCD TV and I'm sure she will not like the sound quality. Therefore, I'm also looking for a soundbar. She will not like a separate remote.


Are there any soundbars that will attach to the headphone jack on the TV so that the TV remote's volume control will actually control the volume? It would also be best if the soundbar was always on or turned itself on when if sensed sound from the TV.


I'm sure this is asking a lot but there must be something available. Any suggestions? Not really looking for surround sound or simulated surround - just normal stereo.


----------



## Ex_Brit

There are few TV's with headphone jacks these days unfortunately but LG is still providing them. My Bose soundbar controls everything as I have the TV speakers turned off. My cable box plugs directly into it with an HDMI connection to the TV and an optical audio cable leading back so I can listen to the built in TV apps through Bose as well.

The control unit for the soundbar has its own headphone out jack.


----------



## hdtvluvr

Thanks for the information. Currently she doesn't have a cable box thus no hdmi connectivity. The condo complex has Comcast and soon Comcast will be switching them over to digital. She currently has an old CRT TV. The switch to digital will cause Comcast to provide the residents with DTA boxes if they have a non cable ready digital TV. When I upgrade her TV she won't need the DTA box or any cable box. Her connection will be from the wall outlet to the TV.


This is why I was thinking about a unit that would connect through the headphone jack since the TV would still control the volume and the jack output would act as a preamp to the soundbar. Thus providing a solution with less chance of anything going wrong (ie. remote with macros for On/Off for TV and soundbar).


----------



## Ex_Brit

Let's hope the headphone outlet gives better sound than the speakers.


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvluvr* /forum/post/21193414
> 
> 
> This is why I was thinking about a unit that would connect through the headphone jack since the TV would still control the volume and the jack output would act as a preamp to the soundbar. Thus providing a solution with less chance of anything going wrong (ie. remote with macros for On/Off for TV and soundbar).



Think she will have better luck and be happier with a soundbar which uses the LG's optical output, and there are lots of entry-level soundbars that support optical input. There are a number of inexpensive, quality universal remotes on the market which would mitigate the need for two separate remotes. The Harmony 650 would definitely do the trick at $60 or less.


I have no idea what the sound quality or especially the volume level would be coming from a headphone jack compared to the optical. I suppose you could find a cable with a 3.5mm jack on one end and RCA left/right jacks on the other, if the soundbar will support those as inputs.


Will she also have a DVD or Blu-ray or gaming console connected to the TV?


----------



## hdtvluvr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTSIndy* /forum/post/21198416
> 
> 
> Will she also have a DVD or Blu-ray or gaming console connected to the TV?



No, she will have the coax from the wall to the TV. No other video sources/audio sources.


Just found out in another thread that the LG TV I'm looking at does not allow one to change audio output types so the Vizio VSB200 is now out of the equation since it can only accept PCM. I guess this means I need a bar that will accept at least dolby digital? so that it can interpret anything fed to it (i.e. PCM, Dolby, stereo, etc.)?


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvluvr* /forum/post/21199779
> 
> 
> No, she will have the coax from the wall to the TV. No other video sources/audio sources.
> 
> 
> Just found out in another thread that the LG TV I'm looking at does not allow one to change audio output types so the Vizio VSB200 is now out of the equation since it can only accept PCM. I guess this means I need a bar that will accept at least dolby digital? so that it can interpret anything fed to it (i.e. PCM, Dolby, stereo, etc.)?



Our LG 47LH40 in the family room is connected to a soundbar via optical cable from the LG to the soundbar. We use this input on the soundbar when playing Wii (all other components go into the soundbar via HDMI), but my point is that the LG outputs 2-channel (stereo) PCM over the optical. From what I have read, this is true of nearly TV with an optical output; therefore, any soundbar with an optical input would accept that signal.


If you are looking for a bar without a separate subwoofer in order to save space, something like the Yamaha YAS-101 might fit the bill at under $300. If having a subwoofer in addition to the soundbar isn't a problem, the Sony HT-CT150 has received very good reviews in this forum. It is also under $300.


----------



## hdtvluvr

Thanks. I have now added the Vizio VHT215 to my list. I'll need a wireless sub for her if I decide to go with a unit that has a sub.


Here is what I'm looking at now. Need to go and listen to them.


YAS-101 (or ATS-1010 which is the same according to specs)

Vizio VHT215

LG LSB316 (but I doubt she will like the open speakers i.e. no grills)


Also, she isn't "into" surround modes. She would just need something that will provide a better more life-like sound (not "tinny").


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvluvr* /forum/post/21203054
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have now added the Vizio VHT215 to my list. I'll need a wireless sub for her if I decide to go with a unit that has a sub.
> 
> 
> Here is what I'm looking at now. Need to go and listen to them.
> 
> 
> YAS-101 (or ATS-1010 which is the same according to specs)
> 
> Vizio VHT215
> 
> LG LSB316 (but I doubt she will like the open speakers i.e. no grills)
> 
> 
> Also, she isn't "into" surround modes. She would just need something that will provide a better more life-like sound (not "tinny").



One caution: The Vizio VHT215 has received a number of bad reports on Amazon, due to a tendency for the LED indicators to fail. The problem has been noted on this forum with the VHT215's predecessor as well.


It costs about $100 more, but you may be interested in the Polk SurroundBar 3000.


----------



## hdtvluvr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTSIndy* /forum/post/21203722
> 
> 
> One caution: The Vizio VHT215 has received a number of bad reports on Amazon, due to a tendency for the LED indicators to fail. The problem has been noted on this forum with the VHT215's predecessor as well.
> 
> 
> It costs about $100 more, but you may be interested in the Polk SurroundBar 3000.




Ok, so now the Vizio is out and the LG is also out. I checked the owner's manual of the Polk 3000 and it looks very promising. The type of audio out on the LG47Lk520 that I'm looking at can not be changed. I was told that PCM will be the audio type only if the OTA tuner is used. Is PCM the same as 2 channel?


The manual of the 3000 states:

"The SurroundBar 3000 is expecting the audio to be in 2-channel format. You may need to change your TV or cable/satellite box audio settings accordingly."


As I said, the audio of the TV can not be changed. Should I really be looking at the 4000 since it will do dolby (and I assume 2 channel and other types).


It seems finding compatible components is getting harder and harder.


Edit; just looked at the owner's manual for the 4000. It states:


"Why am I not hearing any sound from my SurroundBar 4000 when using the provided (optical) cable?

The SurroundBar 4000 is expecting the audio to be in Dolby® Digital or 2-channel format. You may need to change your

TV or cable/satellite box audio settings accordingly.


My audio sounds strange and distorted.

Your SurroundBar 4000 requires a clean, unaltered stereo signal for proper audio performance. If the sound from

your SurroundBar 4000 is strange or distorted, then check the audio menus of whatever source(s) are connected

to your SurroundBar 4000 and make sure any audio processing is turned off."


Will there be a problem with this one?


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvluvr* /forum/post/21204752
> 
> 
> Ok, so now the Vizio is out and the LG is also out. I checked the owner's manual of the Polk 3000 and it looks very promising. The type of audio out on the LG47Lk520 that I'm looking at can not be changed. I was told that PCM will be the audio type only if the OTA tuner is used. Is PCM the same as 2 channel?
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Will there be a problem with this one?



The Polk 3000 is not going to work with the LG. My 47LH40 audio output format cannot be changed either. When I hooked up an antenna to draw in my local channels OTA, the TV passed Dolby Digital 5.1 audio to my receiver for those channels broadcasting surround sound.


My Wii just puts out basic stereo (2 channels) in PCM, which is the universal audio format which everything boils down to, once decoded. PCM signals can be 2 or up to 8 channels, depending on the source. I'd never tried OTA TV channels until now, and so I apologize for the false hope! You will definitely want to look at the Polk 4000 instead of the 3000.


----------



## hdtvluvr

Thanks. Started a new thread asking about the Polk 4000. I can't seem to find any reviews.


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvluvr* /forum/post/21206380
> 
> 
> Thanks. Started a new thread asking about the Polk 4000. I can't seem to find any reviews.



Is the Yamaha still in the running? It will accept PCM, Dolby Digital, and DTS. It also has a second optical input, which would come in handy if your daughter picks up a DVD or Blu-ray player.


----------



## twineball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTSIndy* /forum/post/21203722
> 
> 
> One caution: The Vizio VHT215 has received a number of bad reports on Amazon, due to a tendency for the LED indicators to fail. The problem has been noted on this forum with the VHT215's predecessor as well.



not to complicate your decision any more, but the VHT215 does NOT have any bad reviews on amazon (in fact as of right now, it has NO reviews, since it's really new). it also has a totally different display from the old model (VHT210), so there aren't even any LED indicators to fail on this one.


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twineball* /forum/post/21208572
> 
> 
> not to complicate your decision any more, but the VHT215 does NOT have any bad reviews on amazon (in fact as of right now, it has NO reviews, since it's really new). it also has a totally different display from the old model (VHT210), so there aren't even any LED indicators to fail on this one.



So sorry -- I meant to type VHT210 when referring to Amazon's reviews. If the 215 indeed has a different display, then that renders the comparison to the 210 moot.


----------



## hdtvluvr

Well, after further research it seems the Polk 4000 may be the best option. It has a sub so that would add more life-like sound (deep voices, etc.) and can learn the TV remote buttons (most brands) which means I may not need to purchase a new remote.


If it doesn't learn the TV remote, I've found discrete codes for the Polk 6000 which I hope will also work with the 4000 which would make a more bullet proof installation.


I doubt mom will ever want a DVD player but if she did wouldn't the sound pass through the TV optical out too?


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvluvr* /forum/post/21209469
> 
> 
> Well, after further research it seems the Polk 4000 may be the best option. It has a sub so that would add more life-like sound (deep voices, etc.) and can learn the TV remote buttons (most brands) which means I may not need to purchase a new remote.
> 
> 
> If it doesn't learn the TV remote, I've found discrete codes for the Polk 6000 which I hope will also work with the 4000 which would make a more bullet proof installation.
> 
> 
> I doubt mom will ever want a DVD player but if she did wouldn't the sound pass through the TV optical out too?



I did see that the Yamaha's generally can learn commands from TV remotes; that's good. And yes, if a DVD or Blu-ray were added later, it could be directly connected to the TV and the sound would pass out the optical cable to the soundbar.


----------



## SeanPMcD

I am in the market for a sound bar + sub. I want the full surround feeling in my apt bedroom. Something with multiple outlets... Thats where my question comes in. I have a LG 32ld450, the only audio output is a optical out. I don't have a cable box and i want to hook up my new 2011 iMac and TV to the sound bar... Is it possible? Not for sure how to work my TV's audio... Cause i hook the picture of my iMAc to my TV all the time but i have never been able to get the sound... So I hope someone can help.


My budget is no more than 400. I'd like to spend less but I need it to have a sub, and multiple inputs. So what is the best out there?

Thanks


Edit: Sorry i made a thread, I didn't noticed this sticky

But also I will be hooking up a blurry player and want the best sound for blur ays with no sound loss


----------



## SCF.m

Greetings - not sure what to buy. I currently own the following:


TV: LG 50PQ30 (720p 50'' Plasma)


A/V Receiver: TX-SR607 (7:1 HDMI Switching Receiver)


Room: Narrow "Great Room (living room, dining room, kitchen) - Size, approximately 40' x 14'. TV will be mounted on wall facing narrow wall (in other words, distance from TV face to other side is 14' and approximately 9' from the closest perpendicular facing wall)


Unfortunately, given the configuration, time constraints, and budget - I am not able to take advantage of the 7:1 surround sound offered with my receiver...so, I am going to buy a sound bar speaker for my TV and I need some suggestions. Sound quality is more important than faux surround capabilities, but anything added is a plus.


Budget - 

Any recommendations?


----------



## hdtvluvr

I ordered the Polk 4000. Got it at a great price too.


Now to find the best price on the TV (LG 47LK520). I hope she likes all of this.


----------



## hdtvluvr

I ordered the Polk 4000. Got it at a great price too.


Now to find the best price on the TV (LG 47LK520). I hope she likes all of this.


----------



## SeanPMcD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvluvr* /forum/post/21212508
> 
> 
> I ordered the Polk 4000. Got it at a great price too.
> 
> 
> Now to find the best price on the TV (LG 47LK520). I hope she likes all of this.



I seen some good prices on the best buy and walmart black friday adds for large LCD's. Take a look at them. One was the LG 47lw5300. It comes with a 3d blu-ray player for 800


----------



## thewalrii

Hello. I'm thinking about getting a soundbar for my TV. So far I've narrowed it down to either the Sony HT-CT150 or the Vizio VSB200. Obviously the Vizio is a lot cheaper and cheaper is always better, so is there a huge difference between them to make it worth buying the Sony? Am I missing a better alternative?


Also, I'm planning on just hooking the soundbar up to the TV through an RCA cable. Will that be a problem?


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewalrii* /forum/post/21213519
> 
> 
> Hello. I'm thinking about getting a soundbar for my TV. So far I've narrowed it down to either the Sony HT-CT150 or the Vizio VSB200. Obviously the Vizio is a lot cheaper and cheaper is always better, so is there a huge difference between them to make it worth buying the Sony? Am I missing a better alternative?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm planning on just hooking the soundbar up to the TV through an RCA cable. Will that be a problem?



A key difference between the two is that the Sony includes a subwoofer, which will add depth and "punch" to the soundbar's output. The Sony can also decode Dolby Digital and DTS formats and provides additional digital inputs: This will let you add a DVD or Blu-ray later, or run surround sound from a satellite or cable box. The Vizio has only one digital input (optical), and your other equipment must decode DD and DTS to PCM.


----------



## ReD-BaRoN

My situation:


Arcam AVR300 and HSU Sub.


Looking to take advanage of the processing on the Arcam, and the low range of the HSU. Any recommendations?


Thanks!


----------



## BobL

For simulated surround I'd look at the Atlantic Technology FS7.1, for a good LCR I'd look at the Triad bars. The Triad bars can be custom sized to your TV.


----------



## Nolanzdad

I have a family room- 22'x22' and I'm looking for a soundbar that provides improved dialog (what is it with getting over age 60 and you can't understand what they're saying on TV,movies,etc.?) and simulated surrond- any feedback appreciated..thanks!


----------



## Ritchie

Hello,


I am working on a set up for my parents home on the coast. They use it as a rental when they are not there and are replacing some old components/old tv etc.


They are on a budget so I got them a Haier 32" LCD off amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Haier-L32D1120...pr_product_top 


I bought it prior to very many reviews being posted but a majority of the reviews say the sound quality is quite poor on the tv set. The TV set does not have an optical out but does have a few HDMI inputs. It also has head phone out and RCA inputs.


They are also replacing an old stereo unit which has wired bookshelf speakers as I told them most people these days just use an iphone/ipod or smartphone to listen to music (not cds).


So my question is quite simple (or maybe not). Is there an ALL in one solution that I could use for them that would be affordable that could be used with the tv (when watching tv) to make it sound better (and movies) and also hook an ipod up to? I noticed that the Sony CT150 has an optional ipod base that can be hooked up to it but do you think a sound bar would be sufficient for a decent sized living room for listening to music? No one needs to listen to it SUPER loud mind you but people do like to listen to music while cooking or hanging out in the living room or quietly at dinner.


Also the space is 34" wide and I cant go much over that. I was looking at a Klipsch Igroove SXT for a new speaker system for them but I dont know if that will be sufficient for that room. Plus now I have to take into account the whole tv sounding bad so thought maybe a sound dock would provide a good solution?


Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated!


Ritchie


----------



## beanagee1

I have a 7 series Panasonic plasma monitor that I need to set up in a room that cannot handle the a speaker setup (a bedroom). The plasma does not have an HDMI blade and it has just one component input. Right now I use Yamaha RXV 1300 to do the component switching. My future needs are using a Cisco tv box (has HDMIi and component), LG BD 390 Bluray player and a Wii. Is there a soundbar that will hand all this? Ideally, I need component switching for two devices.


Here are my alternatives:


Sell that Plasma for a few hundred bucks and buy a new plasma and live the built in speakers.


Buy an HDMI blade for 7 Series Panny and then buy a soundbar that can do HDMI switching. The cost of this option maybe be closer to the net cost of selling the 6 years plasma and then spend $7-800 on a new one.


Find a sound-bar that does component switching.


Input would be much appreciated.


Cheers,


----------



## Chunkers

Hi guys.


I'm looking at purchasing a 26" LED TV but I'm having trouble finding a good audio setup.


The TV I am looking at is roughly 26.5" in width. I'm looking for a soundbar that is not wider than the TV so it does not look odd. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## lincoln antenna

What is a good sound bar (three channel LCR) that will provide decent sound at a modest price? I already have rear surrounds in the ceiling. Thanks.


----------



## BobL

What's a decent price? Triad and Atlantic Technology are very good and Triad will custom size to match your TV for an extra fee. There are many other brands that make good sound bars.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lincoln antenna* /forum/post/21291891
> 
> 
> What is a good sound bar (three channel LCR) that will provide decent sound at a modest price? I already have rear surrounds in the ceiling. Thanks.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1355998


----------



## Howzee87

Hello all,


I've recently moved into a new house and am in the process of setting up the theatre so I've signed up to the forum for some more experienced advice on selecting a soundbar.

The room is fully enclosed but not very well designed.

* It's 4.6 metres wide by 3.2 metres deep (about 15 feet by 10 and a half)

* The floor is carpeted, with a ceiling height of 8 feet

* Facing the tv, the left hand wall has double doors which remain open at most times, but would be closed for a good movie night


We currently have a cheap Samsung LCD screen which will be upgraded at a later stage. Items currently connected - Wii & Xbox 360. Items that will be connected - PS3 & media PC.

I'm not fussed about buying a switch (or switches) but would rather not have to buy an amp.


If I have the terminology right, I'm looking for a surround bar - I want a simulated surround sound, not just louder/better stereo. And one with a sub is preferred.

My budget is up to $400


Some of the models I have been looking at (after reading about on these forums) are;

Vizio VSB210

Sony HT-CT150

Yamaha YHT-S400

Polk SurroundBar 3000


----------



## looking2good

I have got a wall mounted 42" LG in the bedroom with horrible sound. We watch mainly TV shows but have a PS3 connected for the occasional Netflix movie or even a BD/DVD. I do not need big sound(that's what the theater room is for) but I would like to get better sound. I was looking for something in the under $200 range. I am not opposed to a wireless sub woofer either if there is a good combo out there.


----------



## memo90061

Hello. I'm a noob when it comes to sound. I don't know anything about it, but have been getting interested over the last year. Years ago I got a HTIB just because it was cheap. I was happy with them. They are very old, and one speaker doesn't work anymore. I went to visit my dad and he has a Yamaha Air Surround sound bad (I don't know what model), and was surprised because I did hear the sound from the back. I think it's because the room is small. My room is pretty big I would say it's around 11x18 feet. Would a sound bar be good for me, or would I be better off with another set up? The most I would probably pay now is 300. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## hdtvluvr

update:


Due to a small issue, I ended up with a Polk 6000 instead of a 4000. Also after measuring the space my mom had for a TV, I got her the 42LK520. They are both great. Mom really likes the combination.


I have a Sony HT CT-100 above the fireplace. If it dies, I'll be getting a 6000 to replace it. The 6000 is tremendously better than the Sony.


----------



## keyrat

Hey guys,


I've got an LG 50PX950 and I'm looking for a good soundbar to complement my setup.


90% of the content will be through a Tivo Premiere. I also have a PS3.


I'm looking to spend up to $500, and it turns out most subs I've looked at don't fit in the space under my TV so I'm looking for something with a wireless sub.


Another consideration is style. The TV has a black bevel but the rest of my cabinet space is white and heavy on the modern styling. Everything I've looked at is black so I may be out of luck here.


So far I've been considering the Sony HT CT550 because it seems to get decent praise around here for what it is, but I was wondering if anyone had any experience with LG's soundbars, specifically the LSB316. Would it work better with my TV? Ideally I don't want to have to use a separate controller just for sound.


Thanks in advance~


----------



## hdtvluvr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keyrat* /forum/post/21341242
> 
> 
> Ideally I don't want to have to use a separate controller just for sound.~



The Polk 3000, 4000 and 6000 will learn volume up, down, mute and power from your TV remote. You turn the TV speakers off in the TV Menu and the TV remote only changes volume for the sound bar.


The 6000 is below $500 and has a separate wireless sub.


----------



## blascomi76

I'm wave between Yamaha ysp 2200 and ysp 4100... What are the real differences?

My room is 6 meters for 4 meters, I'll use it for Sky HD and Xbox...


----------



## ten8yp

Posting for my father in law in this category... wandering which soundbar he should go with or even IF he should run one at all now...


Reason: he purchased a Sharp HT-SL70 SUPER SLIM soundbar to go with his 52" Sharp Aquos LC52LE835 for the bedroom. After having some issues we decided he should return it. When you turn the TV on the picture and sound do not show up. Then if you change the input to an input where the HDMI 2/Cable/Etc cable is NOT ran then change it BACK to the one where it is (HDMI 1), everything starts to work. TV and soundbar are brand new out of the box at that time.


Any idea what might have caused the issue? Defective Soundbar Unit? I know it has nothing to do with the TV's parts/inputs as I did check those and got the same issue. I also removed the soundbar setup out of the equation and had no issues at all. Only asking just in case of having the same type of issue with another soundbar and/or just in case someone else has had the same issue.


Current setup goes as follows:


52" Sharp Aquos LC52LE835

Time Warner Cisco Explorer 4642HDC DVR Box

Sharp HT-SL70 Soundbar


----------



## memo90061

Sky de México?


----------



## ZachTX

Hi, I bought my mom a 55" sony LED for thanksgiving and paired it with the Panasonic HTB520. I liked it ok, but didn't really get to experience it. I am now at the In-Laws and we just ordered a 70" Sharp LED. I am looking for the best solution in the $500 or under area. We need something that is front surround like a soundbar/Woofer, 3.1 System, etc. but we want it directionally away from the TV and not from the rear because that would carry towards bedrooms and stairs...


So far I have narrowed to Pan HTB520, Vizio VHT215, Sharp HE HTSB600, Samsung HWD550, and Sony CT550W.


Any other Ideas I am open but want HDMI ARC support and if another setup please include reciever and speaker #s.


Thanks,

Zach


----------



## stnick

After speaking to someone from Crutchfield the recommended soundbar I should get for my room is a Polk Audio 400 which is $750. I wanted to get some individual opinions before dropping that much money on it.


You can see my room layout and dimensions in the attached file. I also have an TV: LG 55" LW6500

Receiver: Onkyo HT-R550 (Not currently being used)


everything is being watched from my HTPC including blu-ray and a CETON cable card tuner.


I really want to get a surround sound effect without having to wire the room as there is no simple way to wire the space.


----------



## andres_lol

Hi my friends, i have just a single question. I have to choose between this 2 SoundBars:


1) VIZIO VHT510

2) YAMAHA YSP-3050


I get both at the same price, Yamaha seems to be a lot more robust, but Vizio seems to be more beauty, and is real 5.1 with just few cables on subwoofer


What do you think?? wich one should i chose for the same price???

Thanks a lot in advance!!!


----------



## notio

Hi there - I have a very high-quality two-channel stereo setup and would like to add a sound bar to handle the center and surround channels.


This appears to be a difficult google search (probably because I don't know the jargon for what this item would be!).


The Yamaha YSP-2200 etc have a "3-beam" mode which seems like it might do the trick.


The sound bar needs to do the 5.1 audio decoding, as my two-channel setup doesn't have any of that.


Your thoughts and product recommendations appreciated!


----------



## beardawg

Okay, my wonderful wife gave me a 46" Toshiba LED for Christmas and I am now in the market for a sound bar. I have searched this forum and have had a time trying to find precise information on a "buyer's guide" to sound bars.


I would like to stay in the $200-400 range and have been looking at the Polk Audio HST-3000.


I demoed it at Best Buy and was impressed, but it didn't blow my socks off.

What others are comparable out there, what concerns do I need to have regarding audio.


My plan is to run HDMI from my sat. receiver and Blu ray player to my TV, then run Optical from the TV to the SoundBar, will that work well?


I am confused about this lossless stuff that has been mentioned.


This TV will be used primarily in the family room for watching news, network shows, and sports, so audio clarity and volume comes before deep booming base.


Thanks for any and all input!


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beardawg* /forum/post/21437113
> 
> 
> Okay, my wonderful wife gave me a 46" Toshiba LED for Christmas and I am now in the market for a sound bar. *Congratulations!*
> 
> 
> I would like to stay in the $200-400 range and have been looking at the Polk Audio HST-3000.
> 
> 
> What others are comparable out there, what concerns do I need to have regarding audio.
> 
> 
> My plan is to run HDMI from my sat. receiver and Blu ray player to my TV, then run Optical from the TV to the SoundBar, will that work well?
> 
> 
> I am confused about this lossless stuff that has been mentioned.
> 
> *There are several good soundbars out there in that price range. The Sony HT-CT150 has received many kudos in this forum, as has the Vizio VHT215. There are a few Polk models in your price range (the SurroundBar 3000 and 4000) as well as a couple of Yamaha offerings (the YAS-101 and the YHT-S400).*
> 
> 
> Thanks for any and all input!



So, other than finding the soundbar which sounds best to you, what else should you consider? It may come down to inputs: The Sony, Vizio, and Yamaha YHT-S400 have HDMI inputs, plus other digital and analog inputs. With HDMI inputs, your sat receiver and Blu-ray would both connect into the soundbar, and a single HDMI cable would run from the bar to the TV.


The advantage of these over the Polk models and the Yamaha YAS-101 -- which have to take optical out from your TV -- is that HDMI will provide all available digital channels from the source material. If you have a 6.1 or 7.1 DTS-HD MA audio track on a Blu-ray disc, the best that your TV could send over optical would be a 2-channel stereo signal. That's because that is the only format that both your Blu-ray and TV can speak when they negotiated their HDMI connection. If your TV can decode Dolby Digital internally, it may pass that 5.1 signal from your satellite receiver through the TV's optical output, but this seems to be hit and miss with many TVs. Two-channel stereo from your Blu-rays (and probably even from your DVDs) isn't going give you the same audio impression as the native, multi-channel formats.


Lossless audio simply means that the compression algorithm used to condense the audio for storage on the disc does not have to discard (i.e., lose) any of the information. "Lossy" formats like Dolby Digital and DTS actually discard elements in the original audio that most of our ears wouldn't discern. But that said, I can say from experience that the Dolby Digital 5.1 track on the DVD of "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1" doesn't have the depth and nuance of the DTS-HD MA track on the Blu-ray copy of the movie.


All this aside, any of the soundbars I mentioned can be a good choice if it sounds good to your ears and provides the inputs that you want to have. You may also want to decide whether it's important to have a separate subwoofer, and if so, if it needs to be wireless.


In my case, I chose the Yamaha YHT-S400, because I was replacing an older, stereo AV receiver. I wanted HDMI inputs for my cable box and Blu-ray, an analog input for my MP3 player, and an optical input so that I could run the audio from our Wii (which connects directly into the TV) from the TV into the soundbar. And with two very active, 30-pound dogs, I didn't want anything on the floor.










Your needs and preferences will lead you to the best choice for you!


UPDATE: After researching a bit more, it is not clear whether the Vizio VHT215 will accept high-definition audio (Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD MA, or multi-channel PCM). As for the "lossy" formats, it can only decode Dolby Digital, not DTS. The only way you will get true HD sound from your Blu-ray is if the unit will accept multi-channel PCM (like the Sony and Yamaha YHT-S400 will), but I cannot find any info online saying whether it will or will not accept this format over HDMI. Does anyone else know?


----------



## beardawg

Thank you MTSIndy, you addressed my post perfectly. I am definitely going to go with one that provides HDMI switching, thank you!


----------



## zeroox

my room is 20x15. it has an 18ft ceiling. the TV sits in the middle of the front wall above the fire place. it is a 51 inch samsung..umm something or other can not recall.


The back wall of the room is only 4.5 ft high. Past the back wall it opens up into the kitchen.


The right side of the room is all windows.


What would be a good sound bar for a room with basicaly no back wall to bounce sound off of.


I think the challenges are going to be an almost open back wall of the room. and windows not reflecting the sound the same as a wall?


Cost I would like to keep it under $500 but willing to spend more if needed for this type of room.


We use this tv for most our tv viewing. I would like good sound for movies and tv. But would settle for something that just upgrades the stock speakers in our tv. With the tv being set into the cutout above the fire place the sound from the tv speakers just seems to get trapped in there.


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beardawg* /forum/post/21439167
> 
> 
> Thank you MTSIndy, you addressed my post perfectly. I am definitely going to go with one that provides HDMI switching, thank you!



You are very welcome, beardawg. If you think of it, please post back once you get a unit. I'm sure others will be glad to see your feedback (I certainly will).


----------



## RedIvan

Another plea for help:


Had to rebuild finished basement due to flood. Was able to save Onkyo TX SR504 and BIC Acoustech H100.


90% sure I'm going with Panny ST30. My ceiling is low, and as you face the tv the left side is wide open and the right side has an alcove between the tv and the right wall. So wires for the front speakers are a problem. I do have 2 speaker outlet wired behind the tv which run to the back wall behind the view area, so I can easily wire rear speakers. I was considering the BICFH56 for the fronts, even though the size is a bit daunting and ceiling is low - the TV will not be wall mounted.


So:

1. what soundbar(s) would be good for my situation - to be used for LFR with my receiver and subwoofer.


or

2. same question, replacing receiver with so I could do hdmi all 'round, and better decoding?


or

3. any other suggestions to give me nice sound for the new TV


p.s. no dvd yet, probably blu-ray in a month or two. budget for Fronts and Receiver could be $1000 if I replace the receiver (if the rears can fit in there too, great, if not so be it).


thanks in advance!


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedIvan* /forum/post/21451133
> 
> 
> Another plea for help:
> 
> 
> Had to rebuild finished basement due to flood. Was able to save Onkyo TX SR504 and BIC Acoustech H100.
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1. what soundbar(s) would be good for my situation - to be used for LFR with my receiver and subwoofer.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 2. same question, replacing receiver with so I could do hdmi all 'round, and better decoding?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 3. any other suggestions to give me nice sound for the new TV
> 
> 
> p.s. no dvd yet, probably blu-ray in a month or two. budget for Fronts and Receiver could be $1000 if I replace the receiver (if the rears can fit in there too, great, if not so be it).
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



RedIvan -- If I had $1000 burning a hole in my pocket and was looking for a soundbar solution, I would gravitate toward the Yamaha YSP-2200 . The Yamaha digital sound projectors are pretty highly regarded in the forum, but I don't know the full shape of your basement. However, if the acoustics were a fit, the YSP-2200 has a very low-profile bar, the sub can be placed horizontally or vertically, and you'll get full HDMI switching plus HD audio decoding. And room for other inputs. You could move your Onkyo and sub to another location in the house -- they look like excellent components.


If you want to keep the Onkyo and sub in the basement, I have heard some folks rave about the Definitive Technology Mythos Surround Arrays. You wouldn't be able to decode HD audio, but you could find a Blu-ray which would either re-encode to DTS or put out multi-channel PCM, if your Onkyo can handle that input.


Of course, there's a whole bunch of other options out there. Good luck!


----------



## RedIvan

Thanks very much, MTSIndy.


Its not that I have $1000 burning a hole, but I can go that high if I need to I think (I hope







). I've attached a floor plan to give an idea of walls for acoustics.


I appreciate your suggestions and will certainly look into them.


Any further tips are appreciated.


----------



## bobbyR

I can't find any reviews on this product. I'd like to know if anyone out there has this surround sound tv stand by Yamaha. Thanks.


----------



## CoreyM

After a mold/water issue in my basement forced me to open some walls I now have in wall speaker wire in my theater which got me thinking I don't really need the hassle and mess of the 5.1 setup in the office next door so I'm thinking about a sound bar.


Will likely want to connect one optical and two HDMI connections. Wireless sub preferred, virtual surround a plus but prefer overall performance and sound quality for under $500. Even better if its under $300.


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CoreyM* /forum/post/21465678
> 
> 
> After a mold/water issue in my basement forced me to open some walls I now have in wall speaker wire in my theater which got me thinking I don't really need the hassle and mess of the 5.1 setup in the office next door so I'm thinking about a sound bar.
> 
> 
> Will likely want to connect one optical and two HDMI connections. Wireless sub preferred, virtual surround a plus but prefer overall performance and sound quality for under $500. Even better if its under $300.



The sub is wired, but the Sony HT-CT150 has received a lot of positive feedback in the forum. Several of us have and love the Yamaha YHT-S400 , which is wired like the Sony. There don't seem to be a lot of units with HDMI switching capability: The Polks and Vizios seem designed simply to augment the TV by connecting to the optical out, which typically robs you of the audio richness of the source material for all but OTA TV.


P.S. The Sony HT-CT550 has a wireless sub, but is a 3-piece unit. Several in the forum who have demo'd both prefer the CT150 for sound quality.


----------



## CoreyM

Thanks. If I don't want switching and can live with 1 HDMI do I have better options?


Most of my gear is plugged into the receiver for the theater and gets switched from that and run through the passive output and I could live with that (and maybe the optical from the TV for a second BR player I have in case I want to watch a movie while my son watches on the big screen).


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CoreyM* /forum/post/21471394
> 
> 
> Thanks. If I don't want switching and can live with 1 HDMI do I have better options?
> 
> 
> Most of my gear is plugged into the receiver for the theater and gets switched from that and run through the passive output and I could live with that (and maybe the optical from the TV for a second BR player I have in case I want to watch a movie while my son watches on the big screen).



When I did my research last year and a few follow-ups since, I found 1 of 2 flavors of "primary" connection:

Optical (sometimes > 1, sometimes including analog as well)
Multiple HDMI (plus other input options)


It seems like soundbars are either designed to be auxiliary speakers for the TV, or they are essentially simplified, HDMI-switching AV receivers that are paired with a bar and a sub.


----------



## CoreyM

Thanks again, I really want to dumb down my setup so maybe I'll just try one of the optical based Vizios or Polks that people seem to like first. The pseudo-receiver options look cool but then I'm not too far away from the set up I have already and am trying to move away from. But this is for 80%+ cable tv watching.


----------



## szhjcn

Looking for a reasonable soundbar to go wiht our Samsung 46inch LCD. Main reason is to improve the sound (voice) as the downward firing speakers have to be turned up quite a bit for a relative to hear it.


I have a FULL blown cinema room so not worried about trying to create a cinema experience......


Models I am considering are below but would be interested in other suggestions (living in Switzerland)


Great neat package no additional Sub to find space for...

SAMSUNG HW-D350 (351 is just the silver version?)


Comes with Wireless Sub which could be placed out of the way between the sofa and the wall.

SAMSUNG HW-D450


Like the fact this has HMDI but have no need for the iPod Doc.

SAMSUNG HW-D570


Has built in Sub so less clutter, has a 'Clear Voice' and 'Uni Volume' both features would be useful

YAMAHA YAS-101


Site I generally use for pricing...
http://www.toppreise.ch/index.php?k3=2377&manu=&o=pa 


Looking forward to hearing your views.


----------



## CoreyM

I wound up picking up the VHT 215 which did meet my requirements of 2 HDMI in and an optical, plus wireless sub. So far it is about what I expected - much fuller sound than my crap TV speakers and once I tuck the wires in I think it will provide the clean look I wanted. Even got an occasional blast of separation that had me thinking a surround was hooked up on a far wall.


----------



## szhjcn

I though this thread was the place to make such a request but I see instead there are tons other thread asking these sorts of questions.


Hopefully will find my answeres there, think I'm leaning towards the Yamaha right now.


----------



## frankozz

Hello, this is my first post and I am extremely confused about which soundbar I should purchase.

Let's start with my current equipment:

RCA 46" 1080p/120hz/lcd tv

ps3

xbox 360

cable box (will upgrade to an hd receiver from direct tv.)


I just purchased my first lcd tv and I love it, except the sound really sucks, it has to be 100% and even then it sucks, I was looking into buying a soundbar because it seems the most practical way to get better sound than my tv can provide.


Now here comes my question, I am about to switch from component and composite cables over to hdmi from monoprice.com, my tv has 4 hdmi ports, I figured I would use them for:

Ps3

Xbox 360

Cable box

Soundbar


Now it seems that's not the way it works and that somehow I am supposed to hook all 3 components to the soundbar then to the tv? Or am I really misinformed here.


I am looking for a soundbar under $200 that works with my setup but I have no idea how the cables are supposed to be hooked up.


Please help.


----------



## grafton24

Frankozz,

I'm very new here, so take my answers with a grain of salt. However, I'm kind of looking for what you are and have been researching. Your best bet might be Vizio's VBS200 system. No subwoofer, but it's getting good reviews out here. If you want to go a little higher in price then the Yamaha YAS101 looks great (again, no external sub, but an inbuilt one) or the Polk IHT 3000 (external wireless sub).

For cabling, you can just run HDMI from all your components to the TV then run an optical cable from the TV to the soundbar. Finding a soundbar with HDMI will definitely increase the price.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ramzzz

Just bought a samsung 55 inch 7000 series tv. I am in a condo unit and would like advice on the best sound bar to buy.


----------



## phillypanther14

Hello everyone,


I purchased a Panasonic 42" ST30 plasma about 6+ months ago. Have to say I absolutely love the TV. However, TV speakers are crap and I'm looking for an alternative. I've considered doing full surround sound (Pioneer receiver w/ Airplay and Energy Take Classic), but I will be renting for the near future and don't want to have to worry about messing up apartment walls with cables.


Which puts me in the market for a soundbar. I will detail my current setup:
I put my TV on a stand with all my movies/games/periphals below it
I have a PS3 and an STB
I would love to be able to play music through the soundbar from my iPhone or Macbook in the most efficient way possible


I've heard great things about the Sony Soundbars - I would appreciate your input on whether to look at the 550 or the 150.


I also noticed Panasonic has a good soundbar with the HTB520. Is there any advantage, with my Panasonic TV, to getting the Panasonic Soundbar (i.e. with Viera Link or anything else)?


Overall, which one would you suggest? Or, are there any other soundbars in this range I should be considering? Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## Peter McM

I'm looking to enhance my 60" Mitsubishi DLP with a soundbar/sub. Right now my attention is on the Sony HCTC550W (approx. price $400) for its Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD decoding capability. Anything else in that price range I should be considering?


----------



## blackvtec01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter McM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking to enhance my 60" Mitsubishi DLP with a soundbar/sub. Right now my attention is on the Sony HCTC550W (approx. price $400) for its Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD decoding capability. Anything else in that price range I should be considering?



Microcenter had/has this for $199, maybe there's one in stock near you. Search the model # on there website.


----------



## Peter McM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackvtec01* /forum/post/21578185
> 
> 
> Microcenter had/has this for $199, maybe there's one in stock near you. Search the model # on there website.



Thanks very much. I've never heard of Microcenter; checked their website and no locales in Indiana.


----------



## MTSIndy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter McM* /forum/post/21569982
> 
> 
> I'm looking to enhance my 60" Mitsubishi DLP with a soundbar/sub. Right now my attention is on the Sony HCTC550W (approx. price $400) for its Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD decoding capability. Anything else in that price range I should be considering?



Click here for a few more suggestions in that price range. And although on-board Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA decoding are good, if you find a unit that will accept 8-channel sound over HDMI, you can always let your Blu-ray do the decoding and send multi-channel PCM into the soundbar/sub.


One last thing: There has been a lot of debate in the soundbar forums about the merits of the Sony CT550 versus the CT150. You may want to search out some of the posts on these two.


----------



## johncarter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobbyR* /forum/post/21460943
> 
> 
> I can't find any reviews on this product. I'd like to know if anyone out there has this surround sound tv stand by Yamaha. Thanks.



Yes I have one, bought it 12 months ago.

It looks great with TV on top and other equipment on the shelves. I have it in a corner, which is what this one was made for.


As for the sound:

I wanted it as a high quality "half way house" between the useless LCD TV speakers and a full AVR set up - and I use it this way for all my "normal tv" viewing. Although the quality is great, I wouldn't call it "surround sound" at least not in my lounge. Thats why I have just got a Yamaha AVR to replace my old Pro logic Amp. I will use the full set up for Blu-ray/DVD viewing and any DD programmes on Sky.


So in summary, it's no replacement for a full set up (surround sound wise)......but I'm thrilled with it !

P.S. hooking up both set ups to both "do their thing" took a bit of thinking about, but I'm almost there !


----------



## elroy12

In my research for possibly getting a soundbar, I think I've narrowed it down to two choices. The Sony CT150 or Yamaha S401.


The most important aspect for a soundbar to me is ability to decode True HD and DTS HD audio, pass through 3D video and ARC are also nice. Here's my setup:


Samsung UN55D8000 tv

Samsung BD65000 3d blu ray player

DirecTV HD DVR

Xbox 360

Apple TV


The Sony is about $300 from Amazon and I understand a little older. The Yamaha $585. I could afford either, but is the Yamaha that much better? I'm new to soundbars so maybe I'm missing something. Thanks!


Also, I have kept my eye on the Vizio 510 due to the wireless rear speakers. While it's 5.1 it doesn't decode the HD audio formats. But with actual rear speakers it might be a good compromise.


----------



## Possumgirl

^^^

You realize the CT150 does NOT decode lossless codecs? However, as long as your player can decode them you can send multi-ch audio via HDMI and the CT150 will process it. The CT550W does decode lossless. Whether lossless audio sounds any different than the core formats on a 2.1 or 3.1 soundbar is really an unknown though!


----------



## elroy12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> You realize the CT150 does NOT decode lossless codecs? However, as long as your player can decode them you can send multi-ch audio via HDMI and the CT150 will process it. The CT550W does decode lossless. Whether lossless audio sounds any different than the core formats on a 2.1 or 3.1 soundbar is really an unknown though!



I ended up getting the Yamaha. We'll see how it sounds. It has everything I want and is upgradable to rear satellites if I chose. Should have it in a few days!


----------



## sonichart

Lookin for a soundbar for a 46in toshiba flat screen. Primarily used for xbox360 Netflix, and ps3. The whole reason for going soundbar is to use hdmi + RCA for audio in order for Rocksmith to not suffer from audio lag. I figure I can also enjoy the other benefits of the soundbar as well.


So I'm back and forth debating on the Sony ct150 and not much else... I did manage to find a floor model jvc thbc3 for a little over $100. Should I take the plunge on it?


Big thanks! I really wanna keep the budget at $300 or less on this while having a decent sounding device.


----------



## pmcd

I have been looking for a soundbar to replace a Bose Cinemate 2 speakers+sub system which only has analogue connections and must be connected to the headphone jack of our 55" LG LW5600. I bought a Sony CT550W soundbar. It seemed to have thin sound but nice base. The receiver had a fan which annoyed us. Then ordered a Sony CT150 but cancelled as I wouldn't be able to hide the sub ( the ir receiver is in the subwoofer and there is no extension option). This whole process is getting out of hand.


What we do not want:


- speakers with wires all over the room. I don't really want geographically separated sound, but rather rich sound coming from a concentrated area ( basically the TV)- this description was recently given (davyo) in this forum and it made me realize that I actually don't like sound coming from various speakers in different parts of the room. HD audio is not a priority.

- noise from fans

- not looking to improve my TV's speakers. They are awful so silence would almost be better.


Our TV sits on a large stand with two shelves below the TV. There is space on the stand behind and on each side of the TV. The TV stand was meant for a Sony HDTV rear projection system ( pretty thin actually and very nice sound). The TV went but we like the stand.


What we want:


- optical input so I can tap into DTS sound ( not necessarily HD audio).HDMI would be nice.

- has speakers or a bar that can sit on a shelf below the TV ( perhaps something from Zvox?)

- has rich sound, not necessarily loud bass, which is at least as good as our current Bose Cinemate

- if a subwoofer is necessary then it can be placed behind the TV ( need not be wireless). It would be nice if a subwoofer could be avoided.


Is there such as thing as a 3 speaker system with one speaker in the receiver so to speak? Currently with the Cinemate we put the 2 speakers on the shelf below the TV and the subwoofer behind the TV hidden away. The shelf is then used for a Mac Mini and an ATV2. The bottom shelf holds a cable box, Roku2 box and a Logitech Revue (Google TV).


Sorry for the rambling description. The audio part of the system is turning out to be more complicated than the video. The TV has ARC in hdmi1. It has 4 hdmi ports which are currently all used ( the roku plugs in to the Logitech Revue).


Thanks,


Philip


----------



## paddlefoot

I've decided to go the sound bar room for my apartment. I have a Panasonic P65ST30. Hard wood floors and the right side is an open area that leads to the kitchen. I need it to do:


Xbox 360 - HDMI

PS3 - HDMI

Comcast - HDMI

Wii - Component


Good sound stage and good sound (I'm not an audiophile by any stretch) I would like a surround bubble, but I understand that is more of a dream scenario.


I want to spend around $300 or less, maybe a little more if warranted.


The ones I'm looking at are from most interested in to least


1. Yamaha S400 - Additional plus is 3D HDMI passthru, not sure if the others do this

2. Sony 350 - Not sure it is worth the extra $$

3. Sony 150 - Middle option

4. Vizio Models - the economical option


Any other models (Polk, etc.) would be fine ok as well. I just need direction. I'm this close to pulling the trigger on the Yamaha, just tell me it does what I need it to do.


----------



## falu09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paddlefoot* /forum/post/21627908
> 
> 
> I've decided to go the sound bar room for my apartment. I have a Panasonic P65ST30. Hard wood floors and the right side is an open area that leads to the kitchen. I need it to do:
> 
> 
> Xbox 360 - HDMI
> 
> PS3 - HDMI
> 
> Comcast - HDMI
> 
> Wii - Component
> 
> 
> Good sound stage and good sound (I'm not an audiophile by any stretch) I would like a surround bubble, but I understand that is more of a dream scenario.
> 
> 
> I want to spend around $300 or less, maybe a little more if warranted.
> 
> 
> The ones I'm looking at are from most interested in to least
> 
> 
> 1. Yamaha S400 - Additional plus is 3D HDMI passthru, not sure if the others do this
> 
> 2. Sony 350 - Not sure it is worth the extra $$
> 
> 3. Sony 150 - Middle option
> 
> 4. Vizio Models - the economical option
> 
> 
> Any other models (Polk, etc.) would be fine ok as well. I just need direction. I'm this close to pulling the trigger on the Yamaha, just tell me it does what I need it to do.



I have a versy similar situation. Live in a condo with a small space and looking at getting a soundbar. To be honest, I'm most interested in a nice look rather than how goodit sounds. Of course, I don't want to spend money if the sound is not going to be good. Couple of questions I had and wanted to get your thoughts:


If I get a sound bar I believe I do not need a separate reciever as most have them built in. If I want to hook up my Blu Ray Player, Xbox, apple tv, i'm assuming I have to connect those directly to the TV as well? If so, would I be better off getting a separate receiver and then also plugging in the sound bar into the receiver? Reason being I want to hide all the wires and so I think it would be easier to plug all of these external devices directly into the receiver rather than the TB. Ideally, if i was to get a receiver, I would want a Blu Ray / Reciver combo - similar to what you get in a HTIB. I haven't come across any Sound Bar systems that come with a receiver / blu ray combo. Does anyone know of any?


The other option I was contemplating was a sony HTIB that has wireless rear speakers and a receiver / blu ray combo.


----------



## marconiusE

I'm looking for a audio solution for my TV/Family room. We don't have a lot of space, so I'm interested in a soundbar (price point around $400-500). I've included a diagram of my space below: We have 8 ft stippled ceilings & hardwood floors):











We currently have a Ninetendo Wii and a Blu-Ray player (hdmi) set up on the TV. We plan to use it mostly for movies/television shows with occasional gaming and music.


----------



## ndrj69

Anybody seen/tested this one yet? Looks interesting but would like some feedback.


Thanks


Nick


----------



## CHRIS650

For the purpose of neatness and aesthetics, I want to put a soundbar in bedroom to play music mainly ( streaming from Airport Express). So, my requirements:


1. High quality, natural, authentic sound for classic music playing. No need for fancy theater effects.

2. Takes digital input. (obviously soundbar should be powered)

3. Good looking.

4. Subwoofer can be either wired or wireless.


I just picked up a Vizio 215. It's ok for me. But, just wondering there are better choices. (e.g. Samsung 450/451, Sony HT-CT150, 350). (What's the difference between Sony 150 and 350? I can't find 350 anywhere)


Thank you for your help.


----------



## Akwalung71

Does anyone have any experience with the KEF KHT soundbar? It looks pretty nice and KEF are usually good speakers.


Would this be better than getting individual left and right channels with a centre channel?


----------



## ronakshah2000

I've been struggling for an audio solution for a while, and now that I'm buying a new TV I want to get something figured out.

*Current Setup*

40" LCD and OTA antenna

15-year old Onkyo ProLogic receiver

Two 15-year old B&W speakers, one of which may no longer have power to the tweeter

LG Bluray player

Nintendo Wii

an extra HDMI cable for rarely hooking up the camcorder, laptop or android phone

Harmony Remote


I run the bluray, wii and HDMI all into the TV, and then run audio out from the TV into the Receiver.


The room is the 16 x 20 living room in an open floor plan house. The wall opposite to the TV is actually open to the kitchen. We usually sit in a couple recliners 10' from the TV, but have a sofa along one side wall and a fireplace on the other. Hardwood floors.

*What I've already bought*

A new 60" LED TV that should fill my field of vision better.

Either a Roku or AppleTV, depending on the apple announcement so that my streaming video is constantly up-to-date

I'll reuse the bluray player, harmony remote, and OTA antenna at least. I can do the same with everything else.

*What I want*

An audio solution that works given the large constraint that I'm not able to wall-mount surround speakers. I'd like to keep it under $1000, but if it's just an incremental difference in sound quality or features I'd rather save the money.


Lots of things that I'm looking for, mostly as a result of what annoys me.
Better surround sound. Especially as there are rare movies where voice must be going to a center channel to the extent that I'm constantly adjusting the volume to hear better.
Better sound. I may poke around inside the B&Ws to see if I can get it working again, but almost any set of speakers I listen to sound better than these do now. The delta between these and my Grado headphones is night and day, but maybe that's just to be expected.
Something nice visually - This is on a 66" wide console with the bluray, receiver, and Wii in glass-fronted drawers.
Better ipod / itunes integration; this might get solved by the Apple TV, or I might need an iPod dock. This is a pretty low priority.
If I ditch my Onkyo receiver & speakers, I'll still need 3 HDMI inputs in case I upgrade the Wii to a PS3 or whatever.


A very long email, but should I look at the soundbars? Just get a center channel and ignore the surrounds? Give up on surround and just upgrade speakers?


Thanks for the feedback in advance!


----------



## 49Merc

Wanting to know if a Soundbar exists that can adequately replace my Infinity Alpha Series 5.1 speakers. The Soundbar will be mated with a 2012 Sony KDL-46HX750. Other gear includes a Denon AVR 987, Panasonic Blu-Ray Playler, Toshiba HD-DVD Player, Directv HR24 DVR and Panamax power center. The TV and system is position at 45 degrees in the longest side of the room. The room is open to the eating area which is to the rear of the AV center. The room also opens on the far end of the opposite long wall to a small library. I had thought of using my existing subwoofer with the Soundbar. I had also considered running the Soundbar through the Denon AVR. FYI, the Sony HX750 does output 5.1 audio.


I look forward to your recommendations.


----------



## ronakshah2000

It's a quiet thread, so I'll answer my own question (from 2 messages ago). I bought the Sony HT-CT550W.


Pros:
3 piece setup lets me put the receiver behind glass, soundbar just in front of the TV on top of the console, and subwoofer in the corner.
Appears to decode most everything I've thrown at it.
Great movie-theater type sound while watching BluRays / Netflix. A lot is just having a subwoofer where I didn't before.


Cons:
Music quality is meh, compared to my older speakers. Sub is not completely tight, and I think I'm missing some frequencies between the sub and the soundbar.
Not the system's fault, but I gotta find some way to raise my TV so the remote can get line of sight to the IR receiver on the Sharp.
I have not heard any surround effect at all. But I do get a wide sound in front of me, which is nice.


I did hear the Panorama, and it was awesome. But $400 solved my problem. I went with the CT550W because the soundbar was larger than the 150's, and not dwarfed by my 60" too badly. I was thinking I could get a solution going with the Lightspeakers, but ultimately it wouldn't have been worth it.


Thanks for all the input on other threads. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## 49Merc

Thank you very much. I'm still doubtful a Soundbar will be acceptable.


Louis


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *49Merc* /forum/post/21798769
> 
> 
> Wanting to know if a Soundbar exists that can adequately replace my Infinity Alpha Series 5.1 speakers. The Soundbar will be mated with a 2012 Sony KDL-46HX750. Other gear includes a Denon AVR 987, Panasonic Blu-Ray Playler, Toshiba HD-DVD Player, Directv HR24 DVR and Panamax power center. The TV and system is position at 45 degrees in the longest side of the room. The room is open to the eating area which is to the rear of the AV center. The room also opens on the far end of the opposite long wall to a small library. I had thought of using my existing subwoofer with the Soundbar. I had also considered running the Soundbar through the Denon AVR. FYI, the Sony HX750 does output 5.1 audio.
> 
> 
> I look forward to your recommendations.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1355998


----------



## oconnell610

I am looking for soundbars at this point. I have a 5.1 setup downstairs and an extra subwoofer that I will use. I have a Denon AVR 791 in the room that I am going to put the sound bar in and I will be moving the current speakers downstairs. Any suggestions as to passive soundbars that I can run off of my receiver? I have been reading through the thread and am looking at the BIC soundbar. Any other suggestions would be welcome!


Thanks


----------



## ndrj69

Greetings all,


Looking for a soundbar with a good soundstage and poss. virtual surround. I want to stay under $600.Have been looking at:


1) Energy Power Bar Elite $479

2) JBL SB300 $499

3) HK SB16 $499

4) Sony CT350 $420


Thoughts? Suggestions? Other models/brands?


Thanks


Nick


----------



## killerjimbo69

I have been trying soundbars for the past year and a half. I have tried the Yamaha YSP2200 and it was ok, a bit more complex as far as settings than some but I had an issue with the remote so I returned it (I may give it another try) and went on to the next one. In a very weak moment I spent $2000 on a B&W Panorama. Tried that out for a few months and although the piece was beautiful, sounded good (but nowhere near $2000 good) I ended up selling it on ebay at a terrible loss. While I had the Panorama, I also had the Polk SurroundBar 6000 and matched them up side by side. That is what convinced me I was out of my mind for buying the Panorama. The sound of the Polk, especially for music is very good. The one area that is weak for me is in dialogue in movies and especially when replaying things I recorded on my cable box DVR. I wear hearing aids and the dialogue part is important for me. The remote for the Polk SurroundBar is very weak and doesn't work over about 6-8 feet. The other issue that happens with the Polk is sometimes when I an fast forwarding a DVR recorded program the bar seems to get confused and switches to another input or just stops working. Since the remote doesn't work from where I am sitting I have to get out of my chair to change the input or shut it off and turn it on again.

I am currently looking to upgrade to a soundbar that will give me good, clear, crisp dialogue as well as good music with reasonable bass response. I have narrowed down my search to the following: Harman Kardon SB 16 or SB 30,

ZVOX ZBASE 580, or giving the Yamaha YSP 2200 another try. The problem is that I don't have any where to go locally to listen to any of them.

Any comments or suggections would be appreciated.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *killerjimbo69* /forum/post/21893745
> 
> 
> I have been trying soundbars for the past year and a half. I have tried the Yamaha YSP2200 and it was ok, a bit more complex as far as settings than some but I had an issue with the remote so I returned it (I may give it another try) and went on to the next one. In a very weak moment I spent $2000 on a B&W Panorama. Tried that out for a few months and although the piece was beautiful, sounded good (but nowhere near $2000 good) I ended up selling it on ebay at a terrible loss. While I had the Panorama, I also had the Polk SurroundBar 6000 and matched them up side by side. That is what convinced me I was out of my mind for buying the Panorama. The sound of the Polk, especially for music is very good. The one area that is weak for me is in dialogue in movies and especially when replaying things I recorded on my cable box DVR. I wear hearing aids and the dialogue part is important for me. The remote for the Polk SurroundBar is very weak and doesn't work over about 6-8 feet. The other issue that happens with the Polk is sometimes when I an fast forwarding a DVR recorded program the bar seems to get confused and switches to another input or just stops working. Since the remote doesn't work from where I am sitting I have to get out of my chair to change the input or shut it off and turn it on again.
> 
> I am currently looking to upgrade to a soundbar that will give me good, clear, crisp dialogue as well as good music with reasonable bass response. I have narrowed down my search to the following: Harman Kardon SB 16 or SB 30,
> 
> ZVOX ZBASE 580, or giving the Yamaha YSP 2200 another try. The problem is that I don't have any where to go locally to listen to any of them.
> 
> Any comments or suggections would be appreciated.



Hi, and welcome to the forum.


Having personaly owned a few million soundbars over the years,, I currently own and love the new Bose 1SR,,, yea, I know, some people hate Bose,, I could care less,, I own it because of how great it sounds.


My picks/suggestions would be the Bose or the new HK SB30.


Another suggestion if I may,,,, perhaps when posting, paragraphs might be good to use,,,,, your post is not easy to read with everything all just running together.


Just a friendly posting suggestion.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## 49Merc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *killerjimbo69* /forum/post/21893745
> 
> 
> I have been trying soundbars for the past year and a half. I have tried the Yamaha YSP2200 and it was ok, a bit more complex as far as settings than some but I had an issue with the remote so I returned it (I may give it another try) and went on to the next one. In a very weak moment I spent $2000 on a B&W Panorama. Tried that out for a few months and although the piece was beautiful, sounded good (but nowhere near $2000 good) I ended up selling it on ebay at a terrible loss. While I had the Panorama, I also had the Polk SurroundBar 6000 and matched them up side by side. That is what convinced me I was out of my mind for buying the Panorama. The sound of the Polk, especially for music is very good. The one area that is weak for me is in dialogue in movies and especially when replaying things I recorded on my cable box DVR. I wear hearing aids and the dialogue part is important for me. The remote for the Polk SurroundBar is very weak and doesn't work over about 6-8 feet. The other issue that happens with the Polk is sometimes when I an fast forwarding a DVR recorded program the bar seems to get confused and switches to another input or just stops working. Since the remote doesn't work from where I am sitting I have to get out of my chair to change the input or shut it off and turn it on again.
> 
> I am currently looking to upgrade to a soundbar that will give me good, clear, crisp dialogue as well as good music with reasonable bass response. I have narrowed down my search to the following: Harman Kardon SB 16 or SB 30,
> 
> ZVOX ZBASE 580, or giving the Yamaha YSP 2200 another try. The problem is that I don't have any where to go locally to listen to any of them.
> 
> Any comments or suggections would be appreciated.



Since you are on a in home review spree why noy tryout the Bose Cinemate 1 SR? FYI, I'm not a Bose owner yet this Soundbar may actually be good. It's $1,499.


----------



## 49Merc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/21894042
> 
> 
> Hi, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> Having personaly owned a few million soundbars over the years,, I currently own and love the new Bose 1SR,,, yea, I know, some people hate Bose,, I could care less,, I own it because of how great it sounds.
> 
> 
> My picks/suggestions would be the Bose or the new HK SB30.
> 
> 
> Another suggestion if I may,,,, perhaps when posting, paragraphs might be good to use,,,,, your post is not easy to read with everything all just running together.
> 
> 
> Just a friendly posting suggestion.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Questions about the 1SR.


In feet, what is the maximum range?

How well does the 1SR handle peripheral output?

Is there any surround sound 'feel'?

Does it accept HDMI? If so how many?

How is the bass?

Is this SB appropriate for a 46" HDTV?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *49Merc* /forum/post/21894336
> 
> 
> Questions about the 1SR.
> 
> 
> In feet, what is the maximum range?
> 
> How well does the 1SR handle peripheral output?
> 
> Is there any surround sound 'feel'?
> 
> Does it accept HDMI? If so how many?
> 
> How is the bass?
> 
> Is this SB appropriate for a 46" HDTV?



I can answer a few of your questions.


YES, and a big YES,,, the Bose puts out a very convincing surround sound in the correct shaped room and set up correctly,,, with a BluRay of HD Cable 5.1 channels it sounds like I have speakers hanging all around the room,, its pretty amazing to say the least.


The bass,,, Im very happy with the overall bass sound,,, it sounds like the Bose LifeStyle systems if you have ever heard them (some people like em and some people hate em).


No HDMI,,,, but then again thats not a big deal,, people round here tend to make a big deal as to if a bar has HDMI or not,,, running opticals from my sources to the Bose is not a big deal for me and actually works out better for the way I have my install done.


While a 46" panel is pretty small the Bose would be fine for it.


Hope that helped a bit.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## killerjimbo69

Davyo,

Thanks for the advice/suggestions on both counts.


At least I know where I can listen to the 1SR.


Thanks again,

killerjimbo69


----------



## killerjimbo69

Has anyone actually heard or had any experience with either th HK SB 16 or SB 30?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *killerjimbo69* /forum/post/21895180
> 
> 
> Davyo,
> 
> Thanks for the advice/suggestions on both counts.
> 
> 
> At least I know where I can listen to the 1SR.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> killerjimbo69



A word of advice when you demo the Bose bar,,, try and get a listen to it at someplace other than a Bose store.


I dont know what Bose is thinkin but the display/demo set-up in their own stores sucks balls,,,, if I had only heard the Bose bar in a Bose store I never would have purchased it.


It was only after I heard the Bose bar at my local Frys that I was knocked out and impressed and got to really hear what the 1SR could do and sound like.


I have no idea what Bose is thinkin, but the way they have the 1SR set-up in their own stores makes the 1SR sound like total crap.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## stygz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *killerjimbo69* /forum/post/21893745
> 
> 
> I have been trying soundbars for the past year and a half. I have tried the Yamaha YSP2200 and it was ok, a bit more complex as far as settings than some but I had an issue with the remote so I returned it (I may give it another try) and went on to the next one. In a very weak moment I spent $2000 on a B&W Panorama. Tried that out for a few months and although the piece was beautiful, sounded good (but nowhere near $2000 good) I ended up selling it on ebay at a terrible loss. While I had the Panorama, I also had the Polk SurroundBar 6000 and matched them up side by side. That is what convinced me I was out of my mind for buying the Panorama. The sound of the Polk, especially for music is very good. The one area that is weak for me is in dialogue in movies and especially when replaying things I recorded on my cable box DVR. I wear hearing aids and the dialogue part is important for me. The remote for the Polk SurroundBar is very weak and doesn't work over about 6-8 feet. The other issue that happens with the Polk is sometimes when I an fast forwarding a DVR recorded program the bar seems to get confused and switches to another input or just stops working. Since the remote doesn't work from where I am sitting I have to get out of my chair to change the input or shut it off and turn it on again.
> 
> I am currently looking to upgrade to a soundbar that will give me good, clear, crisp dialogue as well as good music with reasonable bass response. I have narrowed down my search to the following: Harman Kardon SB 16 or SB 30,
> 
> ZVOX ZBASE 580, or giving the Yamaha YSP 2200 another try. The problem is that I don't have any where to go locally to listen to any of them.
> 
> Any comments or suggections would be appreciated.



Have you concidered the Boston Acoustics TVee 30? I put it back to back in my house with the Polk 6000. The Boston was more crisp sounding. Crutchfield has an open box for $540. If you dont like it send it back. It will only cost you $8 shipping. While you are at it Order the Harmon Kardon 30 so you can try them back to back and send the one you dont like back. That is what I did with the Polk vs Boston. Well worth the $8 return shipping to be able to demo in YOUR house.


Just my .02


----------



## NoStatik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/21878496
> 
> 
> Greetings all,
> 
> 
> Looking for a soundbar with a good soundstage and poss. virtual surround. I want to stay under $600.Have been looking at:
> 
> 
> 1) Energy Power Bar Elite $479
> 
> 2) JBL SB300 $499
> 
> 3) HK SB16 $499
> 
> 4) Sony CT350 $420
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestions? Other models/brands?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Nick



Things to take into consideration:

-The Subwoofer for the JBL SB300 is quite overwhelming. For actions movies and more modern music you might be quite pleased with it. (Note: There is a dial on the back however to increase/decrease the level of the subwoofer.) However, when it comes to vocals and normal tv watching, the SB300 sounds a bit tinny.

-The Harman Kardon SB16 has a far superior soundbar which produces much clearer highs. Although the subwoofer is quite large, it is not powerful as the JBL SB300, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. It won't sound as boomy and overwhelming. By the way, the Harman Kardon SB16 is actually $599, not $499.


From what I've experienced with these two systems, the Harman Kardon SB16 is going to outperform the JBL SB300 in a all-things-considered test. But if you're the kind of person to watch nothing but action movies, you might be pleased with the JBL SB300.


----------



## lpnaz480

I'm looking at purchasing a soundbar for my master bedroom. Found the Sony htct150 and the ysp2200. Obviously not a level comparison, I think the 350 is equal to the 2200 correct? However I'm fine with the 150 but when I read about the 2200 and the 16 speakers I'm left rinse rung if this one is better for me. My usage will be gaming and movies/tv. I'll be hooking up my ps3, sat reciever and pc to whichever soundbar. So I come to my main question. Wi there be a noticeAble difference in quality and virtual sound between the too?


----------



## ndrj69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoStatik* /forum/post/21914790
> 
> 
> Things to take into consideration:
> 
> -The Subwoofer for the JBL SB300 is quite overwhelming. For actions movies and more modern music you might be quite pleased with it. (Note: There is a dial on the back however to increase/decrease the level of the subwoofer.) However, when it comes to vocals and normal tv watching, the SB300 sounds a bit tinny.
> 
> -The Harman Kardon SB16 has a far superior soundbar which produces much clearer highs. Although the subwoofer is quite large, it is not powerful as the JBL SB300, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. It won't sound as boomy and overwhelming. By the way, the Harman Kardon SB16 is actually $599, not $499.
> 
> 
> From what I've experienced with these two systems, the Harman Kardon SB16 is going to outperform the JBL SB300 in a all-things-considered test. But if you're the kind of person to watch nothing but action movies, you might be pleased with the JBL SB300.



Thanks K!



I am on the fence with these 2...I will watch primarily action movies with this. Does the SB 300 overwhelm the vocals? I want to hear what is said (need clear vocals) as well as the action around.Is the another bar you suggest? What about the Energy Power Bar Elite?


Thanks


Nick


----------



## armstrg3

Anyone demo the new Panasonic SC-HTB550??? Same $$ as the Sony HTCT550. Provided the sound is comparable the panasonic offers bluetooth and can be converted into 2 separate speakers.


----------



## Woodywoodster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Turnaround* /forum/post/20890065
> 
> 
> "_Which soundbar should I buy?_"
> 
> 
> "_Help me choose a soundbar!_"
> 
> 
> With the moderators' approval, this thread is for posts on these types of questions.
> 
> 
> Please post your requests for soundbar recommendations in this thread instead of starting a new thread.



I've just purchased the Bose 1SR and it's awesome, however I'm struggling to connect this to my computer any suggestions?. I've currently got in connected to my sky HD box and it works fine.


Thanks


----------



## Ex_Brit

Assuming you want to feed your unit to the PC for audio out?


I have the Bose Lifestyle 135 which has a Bose Link out socket at the back of the receiver. I assume yours has one too.,


This thread may give you a hint: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1377060 


Basically you have to use Bose Link adapter/remote etc. and actually tell the unit to deliver the signal to a PC.


There was another thread with a very helpful post in it on the same subject which I am trying to find and will post when found.


Of course if you are trying to do deliver a PC output TO the unit then that's another story. In that case I found it easier to connect the PC to my TV directly via HDMI - saves wasting an input socket on something I seldom use.


Edit: This thread also may help: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post21049648


----------



## Ex_Brit

I just checked the 1SR system over at Bose's website and I believe it doesn't have the connector sockets I mentioned....you would know best. Sorry, I tried....!! ;-)


----------



## cwillisf

Wow... the more I read, the less I'm sure about what I want. I had been convinced that I wanted the Vizio VHT510 (is the 520 ever coming out?) but... well, maybe you guys can help me make up my mind.


My current equipment:

- TV: Toshiba 40RV525r, which is 40" TV with RCA and optical audio out (supposedly it can output PCM or Dolby Digital)

- A BluRay player with HDMI out

- A TiVo with HDMI out

- An Xbox 360 with HDMI out

- A Wii with component out

- A PC with HDMI or VGA out

- Currently the TV sits on top of a 2' tall (or so) entertainment center. The wall behind the TV is only about 3-4 feet tall, and behind that is the kitchen. I mention this because it could affect my mounting/positioning options.


All of this is currently connected directly to the TV (3 HDMIs, 1 component, 1 VGA), but that means I'm basically out of inputs. I currently use a 10+ year old 2.1 speaker system, connected directly to the TV on the RCA outs. I really like the simplicity of not having a receiver, and I'm OK with having to manually change inputs on the TV.


So that's what I have. Here's what I'd like:

- I'm looking at soundbars because we're tired of the cats knocking the speakers over, which are currently just standing on top of the entertainment center next to the TV.

- A 5.1 sound system - or at least I think I want that. I've read enough on this forum that I'm curious (but skeptical) about the virtualized systems. Do they really work?

- If I do have actual rear speakers, I like the idea of wireless ones. I'm in an apartment and any attempt to hide speaker wires would be awkward at best.

- If I do have a subwoofer, I like the idea of wireless for that too. My couch is a little unusual in that it has a lot of empty space inside that's easy to access; would it be a sin to put the subwoofer inside the couch?

- Simplicity of use: if I can avoid adding an extra remote, my wife would really appreciate it









- Future expansion capability: like I said, I'm basically out of inputs. I understand some soundbars can act as simplified receivers; are there any that have 5+ HDMI inputs *and* at least one component? (This point is definitely negotiable.)


I don't have any specific budget cap in mind, but lower is always better. I'd rather have a little bit lower price tag than a little bit nicer sound.


Wow, that's a lot more info than I was expecting to dump on you guys. Kudos if you made it this far! I'd appreciate any advice you might have for my situation.


Oh, and a noob question: it doesn't look to me like a sound bar could fit underneath the TV. If I were to get a soundbar, would I mount it on top? Would I get an alternate (taller) stand than the one that came with the TV? How does that work? :S


Thanks!!


----------



## ndrj69

Which is the better overall bar? Have been looking for months...heard the energy, not the HK. Energy is nice but want to see if the HK is better...


Nick


----------



## yourname00

I have a Panasonic ST50 and I was looking at picking up YHT S401. I have a media centre HDMI PC and a Sky box HDMI. I'm just wondering if anyone has used the S401 with the ST50 and what the connections and compatibility was like.


The ST50 and S401 both have ARC so I assume I can just plug everything in with HDMI.


Appreciate any thoughts or feedback though.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yourname00* /forum/post/22006023
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic ST50 and I was looking at picking up YHT S401. I have a media centre HDMI PC and a Sky box HDMI. I'm just wondering if anyone has used the S401 with the ST50 and what the connections and compatibility was like.
> 
> 
> The ST50 and S401 both have ARC so I assume I can just plug everything in with HDMI.
> 
> 
> Appreciate any thoughts or feedback though.



Connect your devices via HDMI to the S401. Connect ARC out to ARC in on the Panny. You should be good to go.


----------



## yourname00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl* /forum/post/22006834
> 
> 
> Connect your devices via HDMI to the S401. Connect ARC out to ARC in on the Panny. You should be good to go.



Thanks will post the outcome over weekend.


----------



## yourname00

Happy with the sound out of the s401 very impressive. Works through Sky and sounds very good.


However the media PC is playing sound and detecting picture changes eg from 720p to 1080i or 1080p etc but not getting any image at all through the Panasonic ST50 just a black screen.


Anyone heard of similar things happening with any other devices.


----------



## yourname00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yourname00* /forum/post/22014340
> 
> 
> Happy with the sound out of the s401 very impressive. Works through Sky and sounds very good.
> 
> 
> However the media PC is playing sound and detecting picture changes eg from 720p to 1080i or 1080p etc but not getting any image at all through the Panasonic ST50 just a black screen.
> 
> 
> Anyone heard of similar things happening with any other devices.



Nevermind simple soluation of sometimes needing to turn off the s401 when switching between devices.


----------



## Jeff @ LAX

Getting ready to pull the trigger on a soundbar for the living room.


Samsung HDTV (less than a yeat old, directly connected to CAT5)

DirecTV DVR, HD

Samsung Blu-Ray player


Thinking of the Samsung HW-E450C. Only negative items I've read are regarding getting the DirecTV remote to adjust the volume. Wouldn't be the end of the world if I had to use the TV remote, need to use it now to go to DVD's, Netflix, etc


Opinions of the fans in the stands?


Jeff


----------



## StevenC56

Is there a soundbar that has inputs from an A/V receiver's center channel speaker outputs as well as inputs from a TV?


----------



## darren8287

I am close to pulling the trigger on a soundbar my room is 19x13 with 4 good walls.The TV is a 60 inch Samsung led it is in the center of the 19 foot wall with the couch being on the opposite wall


I am considering the Hk SB30 and the ysp2200 very similar except the ysp has hdmi which I like but I am not sure if it should be a make or break issue for me.


I am also considering the Sony HT-CT550 because the price is so much lower and to counter that price point I like what I hear about the Polk 6000.


Any suggestions would be very appreciated


Last question does anyone have experience with savinglots.com they have the ysp 2200 for around 560+shipping seems too good to be true.


----------



## ndrj69

Greetings all,


I need to see if there are any specific settings for the audio on my BR player to improve the overall performance of the bar. I have the SB 30 connected directly to the BR player and HDMI to the TV from the BR player.


I currently have a 5.1 in the family room. This is going into the theater room. The SB 30 is in the family room. I am used to having a system that is too loud...I want something that will piss off my wife and make her ask me to turn it down. I do not want to injure my ears...but want the ability to do so. I thought after demo'ing the SB 16 at BB that the added drivers in the SB 30 would be that option. The surround effect is great at low and high volumes, the bass is wall rattling and you can feel it in your chest. The problem is with the volume at it's max it is loud, but not that loud. I can't max out my current 5.1 and I realize that the 2 are totally different so I am trying not to compare the 2. Thoughts? Other suggestions? The Bose is out of my $ range. I am posting this in the HK SB 30 forum as well. Thanks in advance.


Nick


----------



## mike kaw

Hi

I'm looking for a soundbar that matches my pioneer kuro. i have narrowed down my choices to a harman kardon sb 16 vs polk iht6000.

which of the 3 sounds the best and which will give me the best value?


edit:removed yamaha, way over my budget.


----------



## mpchi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike kaw*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/150#post_22110469
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for a soundbar that matches my pioneer kuro. i have narrowed down my choices to a harman kardon sb 16 vs polk iht6000.
> 
> which of the 3 sounds the best and which will give me the best value?
> 
> edit:removed yamaha, way over my budget.



Since SB 16 is on your list, how about the newer SB 30? I recently got it and is quite please with it. It improved upon the SB 16's short comings (added remote, more surround modes, more drivers, smaller subwoofer size, lessen the soundbar height...though quite a bit longer, and has DB &DTS decoding now. Seems like a decent upgrade. I do wish it had HDMI inputs, but its not a big deal.


----------



## spaark

I'm thinking of getting the HTSB250, but was wondering if there's anything better at that price range (£100). By "better" I mean sound quality. I don't really care about additional channels, and how many formats it's capable of decoding isn't important as far as I know. If it helps, the viewing area (or listening area) is roughly 11′ by 14′ in size. I don't really want the sound leaking outside too much as the area is essentially one half of the living room.


----------



## ernest100

Hi

I am looking a soundbar that matches my future OPTOMA ML500. I have a hd-player with hdmi and optical output.

1 yamaha ysp-2200

2 harman karton sb30

Both of them are same price, and are there any diffenent about them ?


thanks alot!


----------



## cobi

My choice will boil down between the following sound bar speakers:


1) Energy Power Bar

2) Energy Power Bar Elite

3) Harman Kardon SB 16


Helpful reviews will really matter. To be used mainly for movies and acoustic musics. Thanks


----------



## 20 inch zenith

I'm currently leaning towards getting a Yamaha YSP-4100 and the best sub in the $300-500 range to compliment a Sharp LC-80LE844. Any input on this combo?


This will be used for TV/Movies/Gaming


----------



## mike kaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpchi*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/150#post_22114290
> 
> 
> Since SB 16 is on your list, how about the newer SB 30? I recently got it and is quite please with it. It improved upon the SB 16's short comings (added remote, more surround modes, more drivers, smaller subwoofer size, lessen the soundbar height...though quite a bit longer, and has DB &DTS decoding now. Seems like a decent upgrade. I do wish it had HDMI inputs, but its not a big deal.




I Can't get the sb30, Its nice but it's above my budget. My only choices are the Polk or the harman kardon. So which of the two sound the best?


----------



## ndrj69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike kaw*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/150#post_22121011
> 
> 
> I Can't get the sb30, Its nice but it's above my budget. My only choices are the Polk or the harman kardon. So which of the two sound the best?



What is your budget? Have you demo'd the energy power bars?


----------



## frankspin

I was wondering if anyone who has or had the Sony HT-CT550W can help with some concerns I have. In the small research I've done the reviews seem to be very mixed on sound quality. Is the quality lacking given the price of the unit or does the trade-off of a wireless sub and HDMI switching off set the issues with audio? It'd be mainly used with TV audio, an occasional movie and occasional music use via my HTPC. My other option is the YAS-101 as it also fits into my budget ($300 or less) but with it only doing optical audio I'd loose the music option via HTPC.


----------



## wi1ll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankspin*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/150#post_22125089
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone who has or had the Sony HT-CT550W can help with some concerns I have. In the small research I've done the reviews seem to be very mixed on sound quality. Is the quality lacking given the price of the unit or does the trade-off of a wireless sub and HDMI switching off set the issues with audio? It'd be mainly used with TV audio, an occasional movie and occasional music use via my HTPC. My other option is the YAS-101 as it also fits into my budget ($300 or less) but with it only doing optical audio I'd loose the music option via HTPC.



I purchased the 550W for the wireless sub. As for sound quality, I can't really say as I have not tested it against any other units. The hdmi switching works well as it switches from TV to my Blu ray. However, when I turn the TV on, the 550W receiver has to be manually turned on. The 550W receiver is connected via hdmi (ARC) to my TV. Currently my cable box is connected to my TV via RCA cable. It takes my samsung 46es6500 a good 5 seconds to establish a connection to the 550w before sound starts coming out of the soundbar. For its price and usage, I'd say this soundbar/sound quality is about average. Most would suggest the 150W for better sound but I didn't have space for the subwoofer by the TV stand. I mounted the soundbar above my TV as most say that's better for the sound quality.


----------



## frankspin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wi1ll*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/150#post_22128061
> 
> 
> I purchased the 550W for the wireless sub. As for sound quality, I can't really say as I have not tested it against any other units. The hdmi switching works well as it switches from TV to my Blu ray. However, when I turn the TV on, the 550W receiver has to be manually turned on. The 550W receiver is connected via hdmi (ARC) to my TV. Currently my cable box is connected to my TV via RCA cable. It takes my samsung 46es6500 a good 5 seconds to establish a connection to the 550w before sound starts coming out of the soundbar. For its price and usage, I'd say this soundbar/sound quality is about average. Most would suggest the 150W for better sound but I didn't have space for the subwoofer by the TV stand. I mounted the soundbar above my TV as most say that's better for the sound quality.


Thanks this was super helpful. I can't put the sub near my TV either which is why the 550W is appealing to me. I wont be able to use ARC since my TV is older, will this matter?, but I'll have to pay attention to possible delays in sound. I was going to order this online since it's cheaper but I may need to buy from a store for ease of return convenience.


----------



## wi1ll

No. The 550W provides a digital optical cable if i remember correctly. Optical Cable : YES (2.5m) (for TV)


----------



## slvrdrgn123

Can someone help me find a bar with good virtual surround please? I know it won't sound like a real 5.1 setup, but just something that sounds believable is fine. Thanks.


----------



## frankspin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wi1ll*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/150#post_22132911
> 
> 
> No. The 550W provides a digital optical cable if i remember correctly. Optical Cable : YES (2.5m) (for TV)


So the TV needs to be on for this to work? If that's the case the added benefit of HDMI and wireless is not worth it to me. I'll save some money and go with the YAS-101.


----------



## Xrayz

I am looking at buying a soundbar for my living room. It's an open plan, with the back of the room open to the foyer and the right open to the kitchen (only the back and left are true walls).

Is there any real possiblity of anything approaching a surround effect with something like the Yamaha YSP-2200?

Or should I just accept that the room limits what a soundbar can do, and get a cheaper soundbar like the Panasonic SC-HTB550, which seems to have good reviews except for lack of good surround?

Any other recommendations are welcome for this type of room.


thanks in advance


----------



## jon snow

i would go with the cinemate 1 sr


i don't know the specs or much about audio for that matter but i know what i hear and listening to this system is the best sound you are going to get from a soundbar, the yamahas don't even come close!!


----------



## jwilock

If this is the "help me find ..." thread then I'm here asking for help. I'm looking to get a soundbar and need some advice.


First, I have a really good (Stereophille Class A) set of speakers, plus center channel plus rears, plus high end receiver sitting in the garage. I'm past having that kind of setup. I just want a soundbar and sub. I'd prefer something in the $500 range, but could go up a few hundred if there was something with dramatically improved performance. My room is probably about 20' wide and has no back wall as it opens onto the kitchen and a hallway at its rear. The qualities I want are - good, clear, crisp dialog in movies; decent sound for music (well, good sound for a sound bar); full, rich sound for movies (no tinny highs or dull but boomy base). I don't expect to get anything like real surround sound out of a single front speaker, but anything that provides even a bit of an enveloping movie experience would be useful. I don't want to hook up my receiver, so I need active speakers. Oh, and given the 20 foot width, a wide sound stage would help.


After spending a couple hours reading up some yesterday I found the Boston Acoustics TV 30, the HK SB30, and the Polk 6000 (I see they also have a 500 which is more expensive than the 6000 but I can't find any reviews of it, or even descriptions of what's different). Each seems to have something going for it. Oh, and in case there'e not much improvement for the added money, there's a Costco nearby and I can always pick up a Vizio for far less than any of these. Perhaps that's a lot of "wants" for the price. But there you have it. I've tried to provide as much info as possible so you can take my wants and my listening environment into consideration. What can you experts our there recommend for me?


----------



## mpchi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwilock*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/150#post_22154076
> 
> 
> If this is the "help me find ..." thread then I'm here asking for help. I'm looking to get a soundbar and need some advice.
> 
> First, I have a really good (Stereophille Class A) set of speakers, plus center channel plus rears, plus high end receiver sitting in the garage. I'm past having that kind of setup. I just want a soundbar and sub. I'd prefer something in the $500 range, but could go up a few hundred if there was something with dramatically improved performance. My room is probably about 20' wide and has no back wall as it opens onto the kitchen and a hallway at its rear. The qualities I want are - good, clear, crisp dialog in movies; decent sound for music (well, good sound for a sound bar); full, rich sound for movies (no tinny highs or dull but boomy base). I don't expect to get anything like real surround sound out of a single front speaker, but anything that provides even a bit of an enveloping movie experience would be useful. I don't want to hook up my receiver, so I need active speakers. Oh, and given the 20 foot width, a wide sound stage would help.
> 
> After spending a couple hours reading up some yesterday I found the Boston Acoustics TV 30, the HK SB30, and the Polk 6000 (I see they also have a 500 which is more expensive than the 6000 but I can't find any reviews of it, or even descriptions of what's different). Each seems to have something going for it. Oh, and in case there'e not much improvement for the added money, there's a Costco nearby and I can always pick up a Vizio for far less than any of these. Perhaps that's a lot of "wants" for the price. But there you have it. I've tried to provide as much info as possible so you can take my wants and my listening environment into consideration. What can you experts our there recommend for me?



I can't give you a comparison, as I only have experience with my HK SB30. But what I can tell you is that it is quite good. The bass is strong and dialoque is clear. However, I do find that in most blurays I played, the music tends to stand out more than the volume of the dialogue. Like when you thought the dialogue is kind of soft but audible, once it switch to another scene with emphasized background music with no dialogue, the music feels much louder (could be the bass from the sub that I dialed up quite a bit). But it never get to any point that the music covers over dialogue that you can't hear clearly. And it also depends on which surround mode you use that affects it as well. If where you live allows you to turn up the volume quite loud, you will really enjoy this soundbar. Its surround effect excels when its loud, the louder the better. Unfortunately my wife doesn't like it too loud, so I can't really push it to its fullness all the time. It doesn't have HDMI though, so you have to rely on the optical cable for good sound input from your player. It also doesn't allow specific tuning adjusting treble. Only a dial of how much bass you want in the back of the sub. So you can say that the overall package is cool on looks, little on functions and convinience (not much adjustments nor HDMI inputs), but delivers great sound as is.


The older lower model SB16 is much more common and has a few reviews you can find, and there is a good chance some of your bigger local stores has one on the floor to demo. See if you like that one. If you do, just imagine SB30 being a bit better (the bar is longer with more drivers), can decode the DD & DTS, and has the convienence of a remote and a better surround mode.


Before I get the SB30, I was heavily considering the ZVOX 580 too. A different kind of soundbar, but with a very good history of positive reviews. From what I heard, the sound quality is a small step down from SB16, but in terms of design and function, its CNET's favorite. Its also cheaper at $499. So might worth looking into.


----------



## jwilock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpchi*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/150#post_22154369
> 
> 
> I can't give you a comparison, as I only have experience with my HK SB30. But what I can tell you is that it is quite good. The bass is strong and dialoque is clear. However, I do find that in most blurays I played, the music tends to stand out more than the volume of the dialogue. Like when you thought the dialogue is kind of soft but audible, once it switch to another scene with emphasized background music with no dialogue, the music feels much louder (could be the bass from the sub that I dialed up quite a bit). But it never get to any point that the music covers over dialogue that you can't hear clearly. And it also depends on which surround mode you use that affects it as well. If where you live allows you to turn up the volume quite loud, you will really enjoy this soundbar. Its surround effect excels when its loud, the louder the better. Unfortunately my wife doesn't like it too loud, so I can't really push it to its fullness all the time. It doesn't have HDMI though, so you have to rely on the optical cable for good sound input from your player. It also doesn't allow specific tuning adjusting treble. Only a dial of how much bass you want in the back of the sub. So you can say that the overall package is cool on looks, little on functions and convinience (not much adjustments nor HDMI inputs), but delivers great sound as is.
> 
> The older lower model SB16 is much more common and has a few reviews you can find, and there is a good chance some of your bigger local stores has one on the floor to demo. See if you like that one. If you do, just imagine SB30 being a bit better (the bar is longer with more drivers), can decode the DD & DTS, and has the convienence of a remote and a better surround mode.
> 
> Before I get the SB30, I was heavily considering the ZVOX 580 too. A different kind of soundbar, but with a very good history of positive reviews. From what I heard, the sound quality is a small step down from SB16, but in terms of design and function, its CNET's favorite. Its also cheaper at $499. So might worth looking into.



Thanks for this. I'm OK with trading off some "features" or "functions" for better sound. I've got a Best Buy/Magnolia and Fry's nearby so I'll see if they've got one I can listen to. I looked at the ZVOX, online that is. I really don't care for the "big box" look. There's no accounting for taste, so no disrespect meant fcr those who like it. But it's the only brand that I would rule out on looks alone. I'm looking for something long and slender to mate with a 65" Panny that's being installed tomorrow.


----------



## mpchi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwilock*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/150#post_22155342
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. I'm OK with trading off some "features" or "functions" for better sound. I've got a Best Buy/Magnolia and Fry's nearby so I'll see if they've got one I can listen to. I looked at the ZVOX, online that is. I really don't care for the "big box" look. There's no accounting for taste, so no disrespect meant fcr those who like it. But it's the only brand that I would rule out on looks alone. I'm looking for something long and slender to mate with a 65" Panny that's being installed tomorrow.



No problem. I like the functionality of ZVOX, but yeah, the box look is not the most attractive (which my wife ruled it out when we were choosing based on looks







) There should be a SB30 thread on AVS somewhere, which some folks had some comments and comparison. So you can read up those and see if they help, as well as looking up all the other mentioned models in the thread and research on them as well. From what I remember, seems like the mac daddy soundbar out there is the BOSE 1SR, but it is significantly pricier than others (you can get 2 SB30 for it), so the marginal improvement is not worth the double on price. My local Fry's carry both the BOSE 1SR & HK SB16 (thats how I demo one in person), so there is a good chance yours has it too. Good luck!


----------



## jwilock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpchi*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/150#post_22155407
> 
> 
> No problem. I like the functionality of ZVOX, but yeah, the box look is not the most attractive (which my wife ruled it out when we were choosing based on looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) There should be a SB30 thread on AVS somewhere, which some folks had some comments and comparison. So you can read up those and see if they help, as well as looking up all the other mentioned models in the thread and research on them as well. From what I remember, seems like the mac daddy soundbar out there is the BOSE 1SR, but it is significantly pricier than others (you can get 2 SB30 for it), so the marginal improvement is not worth the double on price. My local Fry's carry both the BOSE 1SR & HK SB16 (thats how I demo one in person), so there is a good chance yours has it too. Good luck!



Good tip on Fry's. They're now carrying the HK SB30. So hopefully I can give that one a listen in person.


----------



## Balforth

I'm looking for a soundbar that has 3 inputs (optical or HDMI) for $300. Any advice?


----------



## colinhtucker

20 inch Zenith (80" Sharp poster) -- If you pull the trigger on this, please post your thoughts. I'm putting the same set on a wall in mid-August (first time ever for a wall mount) and am looking for a one piece sound solution. But a screen that large, I just don't know how the sound will match up. I currently run a Yamaha YSP-4100 with a 55" LCD and that works miracles, but the YSP takes up the entire cabinet space of the stand that holds the set.


----------



## mizuno21

Need some help. My needs are a sound bar with wireless sub, good sound, under $300, HDMI/optical, and preferably airplay compatible. Airplay is not a deal breaker but it would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## sdg4vfx

Looking for good sounding soundbar.

- Looking for good sound quality first so don't mind if it's a little pricey.

- Non powered so that I can run it with my Denon 1713.

- Prefer it have separate L/R/C inputs (xtra surround inputs ok but not needed).

- Has to be on the smaller side (approx 4" high and 3.5" deep, width unlimited).


Like the features of the Bic FH56-BAR but it is just too big (unless I ceiling mount it above the TV and angle it down).


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ju1ce

I'm hoping to get some recommendations for a decent soundbar option. Any help would be appreciated.


TV: Samsung PN58C8000


Current Setup:


Receiver: Onkyo 704 receiver hooked up to a center + 2 JBL floor speakers

* Connected the following devices via HDMI to the receiver with a single hdmi going to the TV with ARC for cable/apps audio.
xbox 360
samsung blu ray player
boxee box


I live in a condo and i'm overly cautious about playing audio too loud and get anxious about disturbing my downstairs neighbors. The current setup has too much variability in the sound levels and tends to be rather boomy with the floor speakers. I also currently have to switch inputs and adjust volume each time i switch between devices. When using the xbox360 I typically put the tv into Game mode. Since all devices are routed through the receiver I'm using the same output on the TV and must enable/disable the game mode each time i switch to another device. Since i'm not utilizing the full potential of the onkyo 704 i figured it would be worthwhile to just get a moderately decent soundbar and run each of the devices to the tv and connect to the soundbar via hdmi+ARC and change inputs on the tv to access the various devices.


Is it worth moving to a soundbar to solve these annoyances? Will the soundbar produce a decent sound that doesn't produce a lot of base? I find that right now I spend a lot of time raising volume to hear dialog then lowering it for loud boomy effects.


----------



## taichi4

Although this is a sounbar thread, for your needs I suggest you take a look at the Cambridge Audio Minx S215 system, which is a true 5.1 system with five discrete speakers smaller than soda cans, and a subwoofer. You can get this non-powered

system for $799, that will much outperform _any_ soundbar that you can get, and is so diminutive that you'll hardly notice that they're there.


The BMR drivers in the speakers have very wide dispersion, and are extremely clean in their sonic output.


----------



## dR03

Harman/Kardon SB16.


----------



## ju1ce

I was actually looking to switch to a soundbar as I thought it would better fit my needs.


----------



## sdg4vfx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdg4vfx*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/180#post_22250545
> 
> 
> Looking for good sounding soundbar.
> 
> - Looking for good sound quality first so don't mind if it's a little pricey.
> 
> - Non powered so that I can run it with my Denon 1713.
> 
> - Prefer it have separate L/R/C inputs (xtra surround inputs ok but not needed).
> 
> - Has to be on the smaller side (approx 4" high and 3.5" deep, width unlimited).
> 
> Like the features of the Bic FH56-BAR but it is just too big (unless I ceiling mount it above the TV and angle it down).



Any suggestions?


----------



## Kimber32

I would not recommend the SB16 sound bar. I purchased one on Feb 10th 2012. May 20th, all sound just stopped. Rebooted, played approximately 2 mins, then stopped. I even pulled the a/c adapter for a bit and replugged in. When I replugged in sparks flew. Called support, they were not very helpful. Fry's, where I bought it, told me to bring it to them (THANK YOU FRY"S FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND PATIENCE!!). It sparked on them and they told me the sound bar was arcing. I received permission from all sides to exchange it for another SB16.


(yes this battle with Harmon-Kardon has been going on since May 20th - they wanted me to ship entire unit to Atlanta GA on my dime after spending $600 on their product that was defective) I FINALLY got it exchanged last week. WooHoo!! I listen to mainly music instead of TV..so great!! I got my music back......for a week.....


Today, the music stopped. Just like the last sound bar. *Both* SB16 units doing same thing no matter what it is hooked up to. It will just fall silent while any device still plays on - all lights on system still lit up, no pops, no warning..just silent.


I really dread calling Harmon-Kardon for the up-teenth time...and no joke - was on hold and transferred..numerous times for 1hr and 19 min.


I am clueless and at wits end. So no.. I DO NOT recommend the Harmon-Kardon SB16.


----------



## nlpamg

I have a Samsung HW-C451 soundbar paired with my Samsung UN55C8000 TV.


I want a better sounding soundbar for use with gaming and just regular TV. What would you recommend?


Thanks.


----------



## Detonation

Got a new TV and all my home theater equipment will now be used with that, so I am looking for a cheap way to upgrade from the stock speakers on my now secondary tv (Samsung LN46A860). Looking to spend $100 or less. After considering computer/powered speakers or building a used 2.1 system, I've decided to go with a soundbar. Will be used in a 13Xx0 room with one open side, providing sound for TV (OTA) and Netflix/MCE (Xbox)


I've narrowed it to the following:


-Vizio VSB200 ($55 Refurbed). Lots of good reviews here, but I have a few concerns. First is that the refurbs appear to have a pretty bad failure rate. Second, OTA TV is only DD and I don't think my TV will output PCM via outpical, so I'd only be able to use RCA. Third, its rather big. Also it doesn't come with a Sub, though I don't know if I need one


-Philips HSB2313A/F7 ($100 Rerfubed). Overall decent reviews, but again the refurb risk. Appears to decode DD but I'm not 100%. Has a sub.


-Philips CSS2123/F7 ($100 New). Not as good specs as above, but no refurb risk. Only decodes PCM audio via digital input like the Vizio. Has a sub.


Thoughts? Any other sound bars I should consider?


----------



## Konowl

I currently have a full sized Pioneer receiver, Paradigm Monitor 7's, some sort of Paradigm Centre Channel, and Paradigm Titans in the back. These are all the older models of the speakers purchased about 16 years ago. Also have a PW2200 for a sub. System sounds great, but my house is 700 sq ft, and I need to downsize to save floor space.


I was thinking about getting a Millenia 20 Trio for the sound bar and in ceiling speakers for the surrounds, but would LOVE LOVE to be able to downsize EVERYTHING. If I could get a soundbar all built into one with a sub and be done with it with a sound similar to what I have, I'd be all over it - but am I dreaming? What I have now IS a bit overkill for the space I have but it does sound good.


----------



## sportflyer

I need some advise on budget Soundbar. Currently I am using a Boston Acoustics TV-25 in the bedroom . The TV is a 60 inch Panny Pro Monitor with no speakers . My wife uses it most of the time but she does not like the subwoofer and turns it off. A real waste . She is not into bass , so midrange and above is OK. So I am thinking of replacing that Soundbar with a simpler one at low cost with no subwoofer . Any suggestions ? Vizio?


I will then move the TV -25 to my main system even though I already have a full blown fairly complex 5.1 surround installed . The reason for moving the TV -25 to the main system is to improve the sound of the Panny TV's internal speakers without turning on the whole 5.1 system. The full system is used only for movies or 2 ch Audio . I watch regular TV using the Panny's internal speakers so the TV-25 will be a big improvement.


BTW the Soundbar needs to have analog inputs or coax audio fed from a DirecTV STB .


Tks


----------



## NoobAudioGuy

Hi,


Last December I purchased a sharp aquos 70" internet ready (wifi) 1080p led tv. It's in a basement room against an internal wall with limited external light exposure from 20' away and seating starting about ten or twelve feet away. Tile floor, sheet rock walls. It's fine, the dark isn't as dark as the Sony 55, but we cardboarded out a profile of the 55 bravia on the wall and then the 70 and the 70 was vastly better, no complaints.


Also wanted the bose CineMate 1 SR home theater speaker system but at $1500 at present and closer to 2,000 back then if memory serves, it was just too pricey.


So, now I have some store credits at Dell.com and I see the Sony HT-CT550W at I rather like it. My concerns are 1) how does it perform when connected to the Sharp tv? 2) are multiple remote controls required? 3) What wiring will I need (the dell package includes ARC only), and the ever famous noob question 4) ummm how do I connect this for best performance and why?


In the past I have had Sony tv's and very much prefer the brand, for value first, durability second (wife poured water down the back of one while watering a plant she had on top of it, poof when the magic smoke escaping, let it dry for amonth, turned it back on and it Worked. amazing quality product!) , and technical / engineering specs. Meaning I had confidence that I could connect anything and it would be fine, for example were this a Sony I would (perhaps mistakenly) think I would have pure pass-through sound available from the TV using the proper connection, to any external device like a stereo. And yes I still have my mcs stereo and technics turntable, and yes they were once connected to a Sony tv for very nice wired sound.


What concerns, if any, should I have pairing the sharp tv with the sony sound bar?


Thanks!


(my apologies for being such a noob - I know the bose system may be better, but it's still too pricey, oh well - I just don't want to spend 350 and then find I am missing x, y, and z...)


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoobAudioGuy*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/180#post_22365297
> 
> 
> So, now I have some store credits at Dell.com and I see the Sony HT-CT550W at I rather like it. My concerns are 1) how does it perform when connected to the Sharp tv? 2) are multiple remote controls required? 3) What wiring will I need (the dell package includes ARC only), and the ever famous noob question 4) ummm how do I connect this for best performance and why?



You didn't mention what source devices you are/will be using and how they are currently connected. The CT550W offers 3 HDMI inputs and an HDMI(ARC) output. To get the best audio each source device offers, it's usually best to connect the device via HDMI directly to the soundbar. Then you simply connect the ARC port to the HDMI(ARC) input on your TV. The downside to connecting that way is that you'll need to use the soundbar remote to select the input you want unless the source device has HDMI-CTL, in which case it will be automatically selected. Of course if you're already using a Harmony that issue goes away. The other downside is if you use separate video settings for your different devices. You'd lose that.


As far as performance, a soundbar should work the same no matter what brand of TV it's connected to.


----------



## NoobAudioGuy

Primary source is cox cable hdtv box, explorer 4642 hdc, secondary source is a dvd player, panasonic blu ray dvd dmp-bd75


Tv will detect hdmi connected and powered on devices


Video settings are constant, made the cable box and dvd use tweaked tv settings



Thanks


----------



## kazumi

Ok so the only 2 soundbars i can get locally (i live in costa rica) are the polk 3000 iht and the haier sbeV40. Now my sony lcd optical output is PCM only so that's not an issue, and I'll be using it as a switch for my blu ray , dish and apple tv.

The polk is almost $220 dollars more here so I'm wondering if it is that much better.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Jobu604

I am looking for an entry level soundbar for my master bedroom. I have narrowed it down to the LG NB3520A and the Samsung HW-E450. I listened to both in store and couldn't tell much of a difference -- I am no audiophile. The LG sub perhaps sounded a bit stronger. I will be pairing this with a Samsung 55" TV and the aesthetics of the Samsung appeal more to me.


Any strong opinions either way here?


Thanks!


----------



## petesamprs

Hi, I'm new to soundbars so was looking for some advice with the following setup.


TV: Panny TC-P60ST50 (wall mounted)

Room dimensions: 15'x15' (3 walls enclosed, west wall fully open to the kitchen, TV on south wall)

Wiring: HDMI wires run from TV into the wall and down to my basement where my STB (FIOS) and PS3 sit ("eye" sits on the TV to send the remote signal downstairs)

I don't have an AVR


I'd like a soundbar that meets the following objectives:

- Sounds good, especially for vocals

- Can be mounted to the bottom of my TV and looks clean with it (TV 55" wide and 2.1" deep before wall mount depth)

- No wires visible

- Can be controlled with my STB remote

- Wireless sub?

- less than $500


What soundbar would you recommend, and what is the optimal way to have the wiring set up?


thanks!


----------



## Teisco

Got a Got a Sharp LC70LE845U and want to add some powered speakers or a soundbar. I see that the only audio out is digital optical pcm so what would you recommend in the way of powered speakers or soundbar that would accept that?


----------



## Augestflex

Please bear with me as I am just learning about soundbars having been using TV speakers for about 7 or 8 years.


Current situation/problem: When watching movies from PS3 (mostly Blu-Ray) on Samsung UN46B8000XF with just the TV speakers I have a very difficult time hearing voices/dialog. While I would like better/bigger sound than the TV speakers deliver, my primary goal is to improve hearing the voices from movies. Interestingly enough when movies only have a surround option in the audio setup I have a real hard time hearing voices, however when they do actually have a stereo option (seems rarer all the time) I am better able to hear the voices, though it isn't perfect. Also, gaining a surround feel (preferably 7.1) would be a plus, though that is in addition to primary goal of improved voices.


Setup: PS3 connected via HDMI to TV with Blu-Ray being the majority of movies I watch, though maybe 25% are DVD. Computer is connected to TV by HDMI but I rarely play from the computer to the TV. Also I have Comcast Clear QAM to TV and almost never even watch cable.


Desired price: $600 or less, but there is room for discussion.


Desired benefit: Better voices in movies (primary), bigger sound, bassier sound, better range than the TV speakers can deliver, surround feel, simpler cable management than Home Theater in a Box though I don't know a lot about this and am open to it. Though a bit hesitant to mount and such since I rent an apartment so I don't want to leave holes in the walls.


Room: First a concern, my small understanding of soundbars is they work best in a rectangle/square room with all sides closed. This is not my situation and there is no way to change it in this apartment. My TV is on a stand against the long wall that is offset from center of the back shorter wall. When facing the TV the left-side is a sliding glass door and the right side is open into the dining room and kitchen area. The floor is carpeted. I sit approximately 9 feet back from the TV but that could be adjusted one foot further back or maybe two feet closer. One other note, if you had a perpendicular line to the right edge of the TV it would come out past the sitting area into a hallway.


Any thoughts? Am I able to get a surround feeling and improved voices from a soundbar, or do I need to go with some other setup?
Code:


Code:


[CODE]---------------------------
|open area
|open area
|open area  |---------------
|              hallway
T             S |----------
V             I |
|             T |  
|               |
|           desk|
|           desk|
|--glass  door--|

[/CODE]


Thank you so much in advance for any input, suggestions, or advice!



Cheers,


Shad


----------



## Possumgirl

Hello Shad, this is a good place to learn about soundbars especially if you have time to skim through some of the threads here.


Almost all of the popularly priced soundbars will improve dialog over what you get with TV speakers. Regardless of whether they are 2.1 or 3.1 bars, improving dialog is what they do best. Some are able to simulate a surround feel, but forget about 7.1; if you can get a bit of 5.1 feel at times, consider yourself lucky.








There are bars that apparently do a good job emulating surround, but they are in the $1500 and up range. You are correct that soundbars use walls to reflect sound. Looking at your diagram, maybe you can place the TV stand a couple feet closer to the sliding door and move your sitting position that way also to take advantage of the back wall. BTW, although you didn't ask, 9' back from a 46" TV is pretty far. Go closer if you can.


Since you have a Sammy TV, you may want to look at the Sammy HW-E450. There's a thread for it here and it gets pretty satisfied owner reviews on Amazon. It's a 2.1 bar with wireless sub. Another good choice might be Sony CT150. That's a 3.1 bar but the sub is wired so not as much flexibility with placement. I don't know how concerned you have to be with neighbors. Both of those are in the


----------



## Augestflex

Thank you Possumgirl! It sounds like I won't be able to help but get an improvement in voices and dialog. This is great news and I am excited to know that. The reason I mentioned 7.1 surround was I saw announcements of the Yamaha YAS-201 on Gizmodo which is listed as having 7.1 surround and really got me thinking about my audio experience when watching movies. However if you don't really get the feel of 7.1 or 5.1 that is fine. While I can't afford a $1500 sound bar I'm also not stuck on requiring a brand new one either. I wonder if I might be able to find last year's surround bar that emulates surround for a better deal.


Per your mention of emulating surround. Is that a different technology than reflecting sound off the walls? And would one be better where I have an open area on one side of the TV and sliding glass door on the other?


Thanks for the TIP about distance, I may be able to move the sitting area a couple feet closer.


I'm also not sure how concerned I have to be with neighbors. In the diagram above the TV sits on the shared wall with my neighbors. The sitting area (futon, which is why it is back so far) and desk are on the wall shared with my bedroom. Worse case scenario I switch the TV with the futon and desk. Then again I guess the speakers would point towards the neighbors wall at that point. Also I am on the second of three floors if that makes a difference. I'm hoping to use a wireless sub for more flexibility in placement and a better sound range though now I wonder if that will be bad for the downstairs or shared wall neighbor.


Your thoughts?


Cheers,


Shad


----------



## Teisco

I ended my search by getting an open box Sony 150 from BB. I have never had a soundbar so was not prepared for the small sound I got at first. After a couple days of playing with all the settings I found this thing to be amazing. It will really open up and produce sound that seems to extend to the sides of the room. I wanted an hdmi input and have it connected by only one hdmi cable from my ARC output on the Sharp tv.


I like it so much that I am now wanting more and the search continues with a Sony 550 in sight. Any opinions on the 550 or a better (low cost) replacement for the 150?


----------



## LexInVA

I have the model before it. I love it. Since you have a Sharp HDTV, you may want to look at a Sharp soundbar. They aren't easy to find in retail but they have comparable offerings to what Sony has and you will get full control over your TV and soundbar with a single remote.


----------



## Augestflex

Going to go ahead and order the Samsung HW-E450! Thanks for the tips and info. 


Cheers,


Shad


----------



## Gary in MD

Anybody looking for a cheap Vizio VSB200, Tiger has refurbs for as cheap as I've ever seen them.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=5279677&sku=V25-7002 


Yeah, there's a rebate involved, but it's still pretty cheap even before the rebate.


Good hunting.


----------



## curtst

Hello everyone. Need some advice as I'm not very savvy when it comes to audio/video stuff.


I want to replace my home theater in a box 5.1 blu-ray system with something a little simpler and a lot less wires. Which is why I am thinking sound bar. The only reason I want to replace the old system is because it has apparently become defective after 3 years and will no longer accept firmware updates which prevents the playing of newer blu-rays. Any suggestions on a new blu-ray player would be great too!


Here is all the stuff the sound bar will be used with.


42in Vizio e-series tv (3 hdmi in, no hdmi out, 1 5.1 SPDIF audio out, 1 stereo out.)


Blu-ray player


Roku 2 XD


Time Warner Cable hd cable/dvr box


And maybe down the road a PS3.


I am willing to spend up to $350 but would prefer less.


Any recommendations and/or suggestions would be helpful.


Thanks!


Sorry for the quadruple post. Had to use my phone to make the post and it didn't look like it was doing anything. Sorry.


----------



## curtst

Please ignore this post


----------



## curtst

ignore this post.


----------



## curtst

ignore this post too sigh. . . . .


----------



## mrchrys

I have a Panasonic Plasma TV (46 inches, ST 30). It supports HDMI with Audio Return Channel ARC.

- I am planning to buy a Blue-Ray player as well. Also, a nintendo wii, and cable box.


This is what I want to do:

-> connect everything to my tv

-> have one remote

So, I am not sure what I need to do to accomplish this? (I am very new to all this. All my life, I have utilized built-in tv speakers only, never connected any external speakers. Even with computer, I utilize built-in laptop speakers, never connected external speakers).


Can someone recommend:

1. Soundbar under $*200*. I am leaning towards Sony HTCT 150 soundbar. I don't really care about full immersion or lot of bass. I am told that any soundbar will be 1000x better than TV speakers. Just get the one with HDMI ARC support to simplify all your connections.

2. how to connect it all? I am told, connect everything to your TV's HDMI or component inputs. And then use TV HDMI ARC to connect it to Soundbar. Then all sounds will automatically come from soundbar and video will come thru TV.


Also, I read that some soundbars can not decode some audio-codecs. But does it really matter? I mean, the audio is coming from TV, or BlueRay Player, or WII, or CableBox. So I imagine these devices will decode the audio signal and then send it to soundbar. Right? I mean, if my TV can decode Dolby audio, then soundbar just needs to play the audio-signal already decoded by the TV. Same with BlueRay, and Wii.


I am sure I am missing something big. Can someone please help and advise?

*By the way, if my soundbar doesn't support some codec, or my TV doesnt support some codec, will it still play the audio (but in stereo mode, instead of surround mode) or will it play NO audio at all?*


----------



## Possumgirl

^^^ Mrchrys


You can leave your source devices connected to the TV and utilize ARC to send audio to a soundbar, as long as the soundbar supports ARC as well. However, your Panny ST30 will only output 2 ch. stereo from your source devices. That doesn't matter for the Wii if it uses component connections anyway, and you may not care that much about DD5.1 for your TV viewing. But it makes a significant difference with blu-rays because you'll miss out on the superb audio tracks that most discs have nowadays.


The Sony CT150 could work well for you as it has HDMI inputs. You could connect your blu-ray player and, if you want, your cable box. That way you'll get the best audio from both. The only drawback is that you need more than one remote, unless you purchase a programmable one. If you purchase a BD player that supports HDMI-CTL (the Panasonics would be a good choice), Viera Link switches the soundbar and TV automatically, but won't switch input back after you're through with the player. IMO that's a small inconvenience for the improved audio quality of the soundbar.


----------



## mrchrys

Thanks, *Possumgirl*


Okay, how about this.
*OPTION 1:
*

1. Connect Cablebox to HDMI on my TV (Panasonic TC-P46ST30, 3D, Plasma, 46 inches)

2. Connect Blue Ray to HDMI on TV

3. Connect Wii to Component on TV

Now,

Connect HDMI ARC on TV to HDMI ARC on Sony HT-CT150

Because everything is connected via HDMI, I should get surround sound wherever available. And I should be able to control everything with TV remote. Correct?


*OPTION 2*:


1. Connect Cablebox to HDMI on Sony HT-CT150 HDMI input

2. Connect Blue Ray to HDMI on Sony HT-CT150 HDMI input

3. Connect Wii to Component on ??? (not sure)

Now,

Connect HDMI ARC on Soundbar to HDMI ARC on TV

I am not sure what's the *benefit* of this approach?

- I'd have to use Soundbar remote for switching that on.

- And TV remote for switching TV on. And then Soundbar remote again to change input (blueray, cablebox or wii) and that will control the output on TV.

Am I correct?

*Option 3:
*If there is a better option, please provide it here


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrchrys*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/210#post_22427870
> 
> 
> Thanks, *Possumgirl*
> 
> Okay, how about this.
> *OPTION 1:
> *
> 
> 1. Connect Cablebox to HDMI on my TV (Panasonic TC-P46ST30, 3D, Plasma, 46 inches)
> 
> 2. Connect Blue Ray to HDMI on TV
> 
> 3. Connect Wii to Component on TV
> 
> Now,
> 
> Connect HDMI ARC on TV to HDMI ARC on Sony HT-CT150
> 
> Because everything is connected via HDMI, I should get surround sound wherever available. And I should be able to control everything with TV remote. Correct?


You are correct *EXCEPT* that you don't get surround sound. That was the point I was making in my first post. The Panny only outputs 2 ch. stereo from your source devices.


> Quote:
> *OPTION 2*:
> 
> 1. Connect Cablebox to HDMI on Sony HT-CT150 HDMI input
> 
> 2. Connect Blue Ray to HDMI on Sony HT-CT150 HDMI input
> 
> 3. Connect Wii to Component on ??? (not sure)
> 
> Now,
> 
> Connect HDMI ARC on Soundbar to HDMI ARC on TV
> 
> I am not sure what's the *benefit* of this approach?
> 
> - I'd have to use Soundbar remote for switching that on.
> 
> - And TV remote for switching TV on. And then Soundbar remote again to change input (blueray, cablebox or wii) and that will control the output on TV.
> 
> Am I correct?


It's not that complex. Viera Link will turn the soundbar on and off with the TV. You still control volume/mute with TV remote. Assuming you watch cable more than blu-ray or Wii, you'd just leave your TV on its HDMI1 input. Your Wii would be connected to the TV. When you use it you switch TV input with TV remote. Soundbar automatically goes to its TV input. If you purchase a BD player with HDMI-CTL, turning the player on will turn on both TV & soundbar and they will both switch to correct input. Turning TV off turns off both soundbar and BD player. The only time you need to switch the soundbar's input is after using the player, because cable boxes don't have HDMI-CTL and the soundbar can't recognize that another input is active. The *benefit* is much improved audio quality.


> Quote:
> *Option 3:
> *If there is a better option, please provide it here


There are, of course, other soundbars. From a connection standpoint, the Sonys are a good choice at a good price. No matter what soundbar you choose, it won't change the fact that the Panny TV only outputs stereo (except when using its internal tuner).


BTW, I have a Panny ST30 and I use to use a Sony CT350, so I'm fairly familar with how the connections work.


----------



## mrchrys

Thanks again, Possumgirl! You rock!


Here is my understanding:


1. Connect Cablebox to HDMI on Sony HT-CT150 HDMI input _(not to TV)_

2. Connect Blue Ray to HDMI on Sony HT-CT150 HDMI input _(not to TV)_

3. Connect Wii component to TV _(not to soundbar)_

Now,

Connect HDMI ARC on Soundbar to HDMI ARC on TV
_and *switch-off* TV's internal speakers_

To watch cable:

Use TV remote to go to cable-HDMI input

and use cable remote to change channels
this will automatically switch on soundbar and also automatically put it to *cable* input. So, I won't have to use soundbar remote at all.

so I'll need *two* remotes in this case.


To watch blue-ray:

Use TV remote to go to blue-ray HDMI input.

And use blue-ray remote to switch on blue-ray player.
this will automatically switch on soundbar and also automatically put it to *blue-ray* input. So, I won't have to use soundbar remote at all.
_

(so I'd need *two* remotes in this case as well)

To play Wii:

Use TV remote to go to Wii component input
_
soundbar will automatically switch to Wii (eventhough Wii was not connected to soundbar on it's own, it was connected directly to TV. But soundbar will figure out that Wii is on and it'll get sound signal from HDMI ARC coming from TV).


*Am I correct?*


I am also on the verge of purchasing an Xbox or PS3. And getting rid of Wii. In this case, I'll simply connect XBox or PS3 directly to TV (like Wii). Nothing changes as such from connection point of view.


Correct?


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrchrys*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/210#post_22428127
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Possumgirl! You rock!
> 
> Here is my understanding:
> 
> 1. Connect Cablebox to HDMI on Sony HT-CT150 HDMI input _(not to TV)_
> 
> 2. Connect Blue Ray to HDMI on Sony HT-CT150 HDMI input _(not to TV)_
> 
> 3. Connect Wii component to TV _(not to soundbar)_
> 
> Now,
> 
> Connect HDMI ARC on Soundbar to HDMI ARC on TV
> _and *switch-off* TV's internal speakers_


and enable Viera Link and set the TV audio to "home theater"


> Quote:
> To watch cable:
> 
> Use TV remote to go to cable-HDMI input
> 
> and use cable remote to change channels
> this will automatically switch on soundbar and also automatically put it to *cable* input. So, I won't have to use soundbar remote at all.
> 
> so I'll need *two* remotes in this case.


You're close. The soundbar will be connected to HDMI1(ARC). Once you switch your TV to that input, leave it there until you want to use the Wii. The first time you want to watch cable you'll need to use the soundbar remote to select the cable input on the soundbar. It will stay on that input until you use the blu-ray player. You would only need to use the soundbar remote again to switch back to cable input after using BD. BTW, if your cable remote operates your TV you wouldn't even need the TV remote.


> Quote:
> To watch blue-ray:
> 
> Use TV remote to go to blue-ray HDMI input.
> 
> And use blue-ray remote to switch on blue-ray player.
> this will automatically switch on soundbar and also automatically put it to *blue-ray* input. So, I won't have to use soundbar remote at all.
> _
> 
> (so I'd need *two* remotes in this case as well)
> _


Again, close! Let me give you an example. I have a Panny BD player. With everything turned off, I open the tray (that turns the player on), put in disc & close tray. I don't need to touch ANY remote until I want to adjust volume. The TV and the soundbar turn themselves on and change inputs as needed. Only after you're done with the BD player will you need to pick up the soundbar remote to change its input back to cable box.


> Quote:
> To play Wii:
> 
> Use TV remote to go to Wii component input
> soundbar will automatically switch to Wii (eventhough Wii was not connected to soundbar on it's own, it was connected directly to TV. But soundbar will figure out that Wii is on and it'll get sound signal from HDMI ARC coming from TV).
> *Am I correct?*


Yes, you'd switch the TV's input to component. The soundbar sees that as "TV" input, switches there and you get audio over ARC.


> Quote:
> I am also on the verge of purchasing an Xbox or PS3. And getting rid of Wii. In this case, I'll simply connect XBox or PS3 directly to TV (like Wii). Nothing changes as such from connection point of view.
> 
> Correct?


I know PS3 slim has HDMI connection and I think the newer Xbox does also (might use an adapter). So you may want to connect your new toy to the soundbar instead of TV. Either way will work.


I think PS3 has HDMI-CTL so operation would be like I described for BD player. In fact, if you get a PS3 you wouldn't need a BD player.


----------



## mrchrys

*Thanks so much, Possumgirl!*


Other than Sony HT-CT150, is there any soundbar that you might recommend? Must have same number of HDMI connections (for my setup to work) and must be equal to or cheaper than Sony HT-CT150. I was looking at Yamaha YAS 101 but it lacks HDMI ports.


----------



## mrchrys

I am reading very good reviews for Polk Audio soundbar and Yahama Yas 101 soundbar.
Polk 3000: http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-Surroundbar-Entertainment-System/dp/B0036ORATQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1348498139&sr=1-2&keywords=polk+soundbar
*(refurbished available for $200)*
Yamaha YAS101: http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YAS-101BL-Front-Surround-System/dp/B005IVUWHW/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1348498372&sr=1-1&keywords=yahama+101 
*(refurbished available for ~ $165)*


Should I just get one of these? The sound will be delivered to soundbar using optical cable. So, I guess, that can only deliver "stereo" sound. But I am told that the soundbar will convert these stereo signals to surround on it's own using some internal DSP trickery.


Or

_Should I stick to Sony HT CT-150 because it has 3 HDMI inputs, 1 HDMI ARC output?_


*************************************************************************************


About *BLUE RAY*:

I was thinking of getting PS3 to replace Wii. But you mentioned:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/210#post_22428277
> 
> 
> I think PS3 has HDMI-CTL so operation would be like I described for BD player. In fact, if you get a PS3 you wouldn't need a BD player.


If I do that, then will this Sony PS3 Blue Ray:

a) upscale DVD to HD (wherever possible) ?

b) play 3D movies ?

c) play/pass surround audio to soundbar or only stereo?

If so, then I'd get that. Why would anyone by a standalone player if PS3 can do everything a $100 standalone blueray player does and more!



Thanks


----------



## Cax6ton

I'm wondering if a soundbar might be right for me, I'd appreciate any opinions:


Current setup:

(old) Yamaha HTR-5xxxx series receiver

2x Klipsch SB-1 bookshelf speakers

custom made center channel

6" powered sub


Our room is roughly 16x14, typical viewing distance is 8-10 feet from the TV. Because of a vaulted ceiling along an exterior wall, running cabling for surround speakers is more trouble than it's really worth to me. Likewise, deploying wireless speakers isn't really appealing from a cost/use standpoint. Because I have a custom center channel running with a set of bookshelf speakers, voice-matching is way off and not ideal, I constantly have to adjust the levels between the main L/R and the center channel, or adjust the subwoofer levels between movie watching, tv, and listening to music. I made do with this in the old days by having a different set of L/R mains that were more closely matched, but they were too big, and I had to go back to bookshelf speakers in the new house. Likewise with the sub, I went with a smaller unit and now I find that I don't really push levels on that either. I'm well past the days when I was really discerning about every bit of audio quality, and a majority of our viewing is late-night when the kid is asleep, so we're not playing high volumes very often. I've been reading through this thread and others on this forum, and I'm thinking that something like the Sony HT-CT150 would be a decent drop-in solution to get decent quality and consistent audio, with some pseudo-surround thrown in. My question is: are soundbars in the range of the CT150 adequate for moderate levels in room that size? All we really want is to be able to understand dialog without having sound effects from the L/R/Sub being overpowering, and vice-versa we would like to be able to hear the other channels without the center trying to do everything.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrchrys*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/210#post_22429758
> 
> 
> About *BLUE RAY*:
> 
> I was thinking of getting PS3 to replace Wii. But you mentioned:
> 
> If I do that, then will this Sony PS3 Blue Ray:
> 
> a) upscale DVD to HD (wherever possible) ?
> 
> b) play 3D movies ?
> 
> c) play/pass surround audio to soundbar or only stereo?
> 
> If so, then I'd get that. Why would anyone by a standalone player if PS3 can do everything a $100 standalone blueray player does and more!
> 
> Thanks



I don't have a PS3, but I'm quite sure they can upscale DVDs. They do play 3D movies & games. They play all audio except possibly Dolby TruHD. There are sub-forums here for Playstation and for 3D where I'm sure you can get knowledgeable answers. As to why buy a standalone player, I can only speak for myself....I have absolutely zero, nil, nada interest in gaming so why buy something I don't need.










Back to soundbar things...if you plan on using 3D and want to connect player to soundbar, be sure the bar can pass 3D. You will otherwise need to connect player to TV with a second, audio-only connection from player to soundbar.


----------



## smikk

Hi All,


I'm actually looking to use a soundbar with my computer system - I'd still like to be able to get some depth and surround characteristics with the soundbar as I watch a lot of my movies in front of the computer, so I am willing to pay a little more. The room is mostly rectangular with a small cut-out near the doorway, it is approximately 14x16 feet. The computer does have an optical output and my video card has an hdmi output as well.


I've listened to the b&w soundbar, martinlogan motion vision, bose cinemate 1 sr, and yamaha ysp-2200; I have not had a chance to listen to the yamaha ysp-5100 or 4100. I am interested to know if the ysp-4300 is a significant improvement over the 5100 and in what way. Also out of the bars I've listened too, I thought the b&w had the best overall audio quality, but is likely just out of my price-range; I liked the surround effect on the cinemate 1 sr the best so far, but vocal audio quality was a bit muddy in my opinion (and I would really like to avoid getting a bose...) and the yamaha 2200 was in a large open space so I couldn't really get a good idea of its surround effect capabilities. I have also been contemplating the atlantic technology fs-7.1, but I haven't been able to find one locally to try out...


Thanks!


----------



## aznnorth

Polk IHT 6000, what thinks you all?? Bit overpriced, lacks on features but heard has good sound/bass. Any equivalents you would consider?? Have Panny 50 st 50, dvr, and sony s590 blu ray. So only 2 inputs. This unit doesnt replace/rids of wires but adds an extra from tv digital optical out to soundbar.


Worth it or not?? Thanx.


----------



## BuckTurgidson

I've gone with a MartinLogan Motion Vision in my "man hideaway" room, I didn't have space for a full blown surround system, I've already got a very nice setup in my family room. I've had the MartinLogan for a month, it is expensive, but in my opinion it is worth it. The new soundbar replaced a ZVOX 575. I was prepared to hook up a spare Def Tech subwoofer to the MartinLogan, but the soundbar by itself has got some decent "oomph" to it.

This is a nice forum site, I've been perusing it for a long time, finally decided to jump in.


----------



## mummer43

I'm in the market for a sound bar. I don't require a wireless sub and I'm willing to spend a little more for good quality sound. What are some good choices out right now??


----------



## ndrj69

OK, Sony 550, Panny 550, or the new Toshiba? I need to make a decision this weekend. All similar price and features...help!


Nick


----------



## wichitadisciple

Has anyone heard much about the MartinLogan Motion Vision Soundbar?
http://www.martinlogan.com/motionSeries/models/soundbar.php 

I've read some reviews on it and looks interesting.

Has anyone listened to one of these?


EDIT... I now see that Buck, a few posts up has one. But he only has one post, I wonder if he will come back?


----------



## DooDoo

I tried out a bunch of soundbars and my favorite is the Bose. I purchased it over a month ago and I am very happy with the purchase. That being said, like all Bose products, I think that it is priced on the high side.


----------



## BuckTurgidson

I'm still quite satisfied with the MartinLogan soundbar. I purchased it based on the two professional reviews I could find at the time. I compared it with the B&W Panorama, but I decided that I wouldn't get any more "bang for the buck" by going with the more expensive Panorama. I didn't do a comparison with the high end Yamaha Digital Sound Projector soundbars, they seemed a bit complicated for me. Maybe I'm showing my age, but when I read the material about the Digital Sound Projectors, the quote from Han Solo to Luke Skywalker came to mind.....""Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side, kid."


----------



## tkurkowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aznnorth*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/210#post_22439263
> 
> 
> Polk IHT 6000, what thinks you all?? Bit overpriced, lacks on features but heard has good sound/bass. Any equivalents you would consider?? Have Panny 50 st 50, dvr, and sony s590 blu ray. So only 2 inputs. This unit doesnt replace/rids of wires but adds an extra from tv digital optical out to soundbar.
> 
> Worth it or not?? Thanx.



I had one and the sound is good but I found the wireless connection to the sub, to be unreliable (this is a common complaint - check out the reviews of the 6000 at Amazon). This is particularly annoying because there's no good reason for a wireless connection to the sub with a soundbar that doesn't have mid-range speakers in it. Most don't, so the sub has to pick up the delivery of the lower end of the mid-range. This means you can hear where the sub is located so you need to locate it near the TV. That being the case, why fool with the annoyance of a wireless connection??? BuckTurgidson's quote from Star Wars above, is applicable here...


Edit: I replaced it with the Yamaha YSP-2200 and am very happy with it. I bought it new from an ebay store for US$600 so the price difference wasn't as significant as you might think.


----------



## Bierkonig

Help me choose! Current contenders (with a $1750-2250 budget):
Definitive Technology SoloCinema XTR
B&W Panorama 2
Yamaha YSP-5100BL
Definitive Technology Mythos SSA-50 (with Marantz NR1603)


Room Description

10' wide x 14' long. The width has a 55" lcd tv centered on one side and a deep couch on the other side, with seating/viewing/listening approximately 12.5' across from the 55" screen and the most likely soundbar location on a shelf directly below the TV. However, windows midway along 7' of the length on one side and opposite 7' of glassed french doors, sometimes open and sometimes closed.


Uses

mostly watching HDTV, blue ray movies, and some music; have a mac-mini plugged into my system as well and possibly a gaming system in the future). Don't need the most powerful bass response (given all of the glass that will likely vibrate/chatter), and want especially crisp mids and highs.


Note, I already have the Marantz NR1603, but if you want to recommend the Mythos SSA-50 paired with another receiver I'm all ears.


Thoughts?


----------



## cak2112

Been researching sound bars the past few weeks and just seem to be giving myself a headache. I THINK the final two I've come down to are the Sony HTCT 150 and the LG NB3520A.


My equipment is:


Samsung LN40E550

Direct Tv HD Receiver

Xbox 360 - only composite cables

Nintendo Wii (for the wife)

Magnavox DVD player (basic, nothing special.)


My main concerns are the Direct TV and Xbox 360. I like the idea of bluetooth but I am more concerned about sound quality.


I've also looked at the Sony HTCT 550w, which doesn't seem to get as good of reviews for sound quality, and the Yamaha Yht400bl. Sorry if these are kind of all over the place. Just looking for suggestions and outside help as I am driving myself crazy at this point.


Thanks


----------



## Gosha79




> Quote:
> Help me choose! Current contenders (with a $1750-2250 budget):
> 
> •Definitive Technology SoloCinema XTR
> 
> •B&W Panorama 2
> 
> •Yamaha YSP-5100BL
> 
> •Definitive Technology Mythos SSA-50 (with Marantz NR1603)



Hello!


I am also curious on the above. Have you gotten a response from anyone or decided on anything?


Please share...


Thanks!!!


----------



## Jasonzo6

I've tried using a couple of soundbar's with the TERRIBLE audio quality from my Panasonic 55VT50 but I'm unable to accomplish three things:


1. Soundbars seem to high and block the IR sensor on the TV.

2. Wife wants to use the DirecTV remote, push power, and have the DirecTV, TV, and soundbar all come on at once. Using digital and ARC, I've had no luck with this. Anyone solve this problem?

3. Sound quality.. the two I bought from HH Gregg (just to try it out) were just as bad as the TV. I don't want to spend over $1,000 if I can help it and I already have a large surround sound system anyway (but once again, that would require another remote which the wife does not want to use).


Anyone install a soundbar on their Panasonic and get it to work with DirecTV? I'm not looking to use a Logitech remote either, no 30 second skip button the last time I tried one and they put the main buttons too low on the remote.


Any help or ideas are appreciated!


----------



## ak44

My Samsung 5688 speakers are no longer working (everyone sounds like a lisping donald duck!)


Rather than buy a whole new TV, I thought I would get an inexpensive sound system to substitute for the internal speakers.


I have


Samsung 5688

U-verse

ps3


all hookups are hdmi


I want quality as good as the internal samsung speakers (decent volume, no distortion) but not looking for anything special


i want to use my hdmi connectors (will i need some mid-box since hdmi cables obviously don't divide?)


i want to be able to control the volume with my u-verse remote for tv watching


can someone suggest something for me? i really want to keep the budget as low as possible as i am really just trying to extend the life of my current tv


thanks in advance for any product thoughts and advice


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ak44*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/210#post_22511495
> 
> 
> My Samsung 5688 speakers are no longer working (everyone sounds like a lisping donald duck!)
> 
> Rather than buy a whole new TV, I thought I would get an inexpensive sound system to substitute for the internal speakers.
> 
> I have
> 
> Samsung 5688
> 
> U-verse
> 
> ps3
> 
> all hookups are hdmi
> 
> I want quality as good as the internal samsung speakers (decent volume, no distortion) but not looking for anything special
> 
> i want to use my hdmi connectors (will i need some mid-box since hdmi cables obviously don't divide?)
> 
> i want to be able to control the volume with my u-verse remote for tv watching
> 
> can someone suggest something for me? i really want to keep the budget as low as possible as i am really just trying to extend the life of my current tv
> 
> thanks in advance for any product thoughts and advice



Take a look at the Vizio VSB200. It's quite inexpensive (


----------



## Gideon Waxfarb

What's a good 'budget' soundbar in the $200-$300 range? I'm in an apartment so don't need to blow the roof off and piss off the neighbors







Just looking for a decent upgrade from the TV sound. Don't need wireless sub or bluetooth... just an optical in for my BR player. Form factor is a concern, as my TV stand is portable and only 36 inches long, so need something that would fit on that.


----------



## clawlan

I have a relatively large open floor plan where the 46" Toshiba LED is. The TV is wall mounted over the fireplace mantle and with our large reclining sectional, it works marvelously (so no poo pooing the TV placement please). In order to get the 5.1 signal, Would HDMI from my components have to run through it or would a TOS link from the TV have that?

*What I Want:*
Solid quality of course, work in larger room
Virtual 5.1


----------



## RTSW

Hey all,

I'm looking to replace my current bedroom setup with a soundbar. At the moment I have two massive tower speakers connected to a bulky receiver and to say they are a bit much is an understatement.


My requirements are:

-Around 32". The TV unit I use is fairly compact so I can't fit anything wider.

-Decent crossover. I've heard a lot of Bose/Logitech speakers and I absolutely hate the sound. The biggest problem is the crossover, it's way too high. I can't stand it when 90% of the dialogue comes out of the subwoofer, it sounds really bassy and unnatural.

-Subwoofer (preferably wireless). I have plenty of room for a sub and I am used to full range sound so it'd be hard to go without.

-Tweeters. Or at least drivers capable of comfortably reaching higher frequencies. This goes back to the Bose/Logitech sound.

-Self powered/amplified. Right now the receiver I'm using is a stand for my TV. It's an eyesore and I want to get rid of it completely.

-Budget is around $500. I'm flexible, but being a soundbar I really don't want to spend too much.


I know this sounds like a lot but I don't think I'm asking too much. Cheers for any help!


----------



## lexweed

Does anyone have feedback on the MartinLogan motion vision? Particularly interested in the connectivity options. I would be hooking up LG plasma, PS3, PVR, Apple tv or airport express.


----------



## mpbsr

Hi,


Doing a lot of reading on this site and getting more confused.


I just picked up an 80" Sharp and looking for a sound bar to to use when not using the home theater, if that's possible.


Unfort the TV speakers are behind the TV and the sound isn't all that great, plus the room is an open floor plan (about 18x18) attached to the dning/kitchen area, so it's a total of something like 35x18.


1) Are sound bars TV size specific?

2) Can a sound bar be used with/without the rest of the home theater being on? (Meaning the 4 other speakers and subwoofer).


Cost is somewhat important and I'm reading here about sound bars from $100 - $250 and wonder which way to go.


It would be nice to have a sound bar just to replace the TV speakers.


Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## BuckTurgidson

Oops, sorry, this was in reply to the question two posts up about the MartinLogan soundbar......and the connectivity options.....


I bought one a few weeks ago. I've been very pleased with the performance. If you want info, here is a link to the MartinLogan website - http://www.martinlogan.com/pdf/manuals/manual_motion-vision.pdf 


This is the User's Manual, see page 10 of the document. You may be disappointed, there are no HDMI connections. This wasn't a deal-breaker for me, the only items I have hooked up to the soundbar are a cable box and blu-ray player, and I'm using the two digital optical connections for these.


----------



## lexweed

Thanks Buck. So what did you use for the connection to the TV? Or have you completely bypassed the TV's sound? I figured I would connect my TV and PS3 using the opticals, my cable box using the coaxial which just leaves the RCA for probably the airport express.


I listened to it at magnolia Best Buy and was impressed. It sounded more powerful and fuller than the Panorama 1 in the store but may have been the source disc. By all accounts the sound is comparable to the B&W and the ML is much cheaper so figured i would take the plunge. Just wanted to hear from an actual owner first.


----------



## BuckTurgidson

I bypassed the TV sound. I use HDMI from my cablebox and my blu-ray player to the TV, and optical digital to the soundbar. What I had originally intended to do was what I had done with my previous soundbars -- which was to run an optical digital cable from my TV to the soundbar. I figured this was still the way to go based on a professional review I had read about the MartinLogan soundbar. Now, I'm by no means the sharpest guy on this forum site,and I was surprised to read the following from the MartinLogan user's guide: "televisions are not capable of passing multi-channel encoded audio signals and will down-mix these signals to a 2-channel stereo mix before sending them to the television’s digital output."

I contacted MartinLogan to get clarification on this, and explained that even a pro reviewer used the optical cable out connection from the TV to the soundbar, after connecting his components to the TV with HDMI. However, the more I thought about it, the more the info in the user's manual made sense. Hopefully one of the experts on this forum can chime in here, because I was obviously a bit confused, and this is what led me use optical digital directly from the components to the soundbar.


----------



## Possumgirl

The ML user's guide stated it very well. Although there are a few exceptions, almost all HDTVs can only output multi-channel audio that is received by the TV's internal tuner (OTA). Everything else is output as stereo. In fact, most blu-ray players will only send stereo to the TV because they know they are connected to a stereo device.


----------



## lexweed

Thanks a lot Buck. This was very helpful. You too Possumgirl!


----------



## JCBuckeye

Hello all! First time poster. I just recently bought a new TV, 55" Panasonic ST50. I LOVE IT! The speakers are actually pretty decent for just normal viewing, but of course I can't let this TV go without some serious sound. Since I rent and will likely not be staying in the same place long, I'd like to avoid the wires of true surround sound. That being said, I know next to nothing about soundbars. This will be a first for me!


My set up goes


Cable box is hooked to Coaxial to wall

Cable box is hooked to TV via HDMI

Xbox 360 is hooked to TV via HDMI

Blu Ray (Or PS3 is more likey) will be connected HDM as soon as I purchase one.


And thats about it. My entire viewing area will encompass up to about 12'. The closest wall to the TV/Soundbar area would be 10' on the sides, up to 15' at the furtherst point.


Now the important part! I'm not to particular on brands. I'm a man. Quality over decor. However, if there is a comparable Panasonic I would likely go that route (plus I get a discount through my employer










I'm not looking to spend more than $200 really. I'd go up to $300 if I was getting a good deal (such as $500 system on sale.. etc.). Thats not including any extra cables I may need to purchase. After your suggestion, could you also suggest the best set up? Optical, HDMI, etc. As you can probably tell by now, I know nothing of soundbars! I usually play video games and watch sports, but when I have a blu ray player I'll watch more movies. For Video Games I use a surround sound headset so that probably won't change much.


Thanks for your input and let me know if I left anything out!


----------



## Possumgirl

^^^

Hi and welcome to the forum. Panny makes an HTB550 soundbar that would be worth considering. It's


----------



## swimsfast99

Possumgirl and others. I saw that the recommendation was the Panasonic HTB550 Soundbar but what about wither the Haier SBEV40-slim or the Vizio VHT510. I'm looking at all three right now and just trying to choose what would be best.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swimsfast99*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/240#post_22604872
> 
> 
> Possumgirl and others. I saw that the recommendation was the Panasonic HTB550 Soundbar but what about wither the Haier SBEV40-slim or the Vizio VHT510. I'm looking at all three right now and just trying to choose what would be best.



The Vizio VHT510 gets good reviews here (there's a thread somewhere) and is worth considering as well. I don't know much about the Haier except that it MAY be one of the bars that can only accept PCM. Just something to be aware of if that would be an issue for you. I've no idea how that bar actually sounds.


----------



## Wim Leers

I'm considering switching from a 6-year old Logitech Z-5500 to a YSP-2200 (to get rid of the cable mess). Will the YSP-2200 sound better?


For details: see the forum thread I started, which includes a setup schematic: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1439646/bye-bye-logitech-z-5500-hello-insert-soundbar-here .


Thanks!


----------



## JCBuckeye

@ Possum


Thanks for the suggestions! Again, please bear with me as I'm new to the sound world.










I like the idea of the Panny being multi positional because the ST50 is not mounted and sits quite low. I think putting a soundbar in front of it would block the TV sensors. I have room on my TV stand, but that would leave me with putting all of my devices on the bottom shelf. But I do have one concern.


As far as the connections go... I plan on getting a PS3 or Blu-Ray player (haven't decided which yet.) So that would leave me with three devices (Cable box, 360, PS3/Blu Ray). Does that mean with only 2 HDMI inputs, one would be left out? And I don't really plan on using the smart apps. Its a nice convenience, but I can already stream thought the Xbox. I just stepped up to the ST50 to get the Infinite Pro Black Panel. I couldn't care less for the 3D and Smart Apps.


As far as connecting through ARC - From what I (just) read... it seems I would connect all devices to the Soundbar via HDMI, then connect the Soundbar to the TV via HDMI/ARC. This would allow me to have 5.1 on all (supported) device.


And now that I'm done explaining that, I realize that my cable box doesn't need to go through the Soundbar/ARC because basically no cable TV is broadcast in 5.1 anyway. So the panny model you have suggested would work fine, I just wouldn't use the soundbar for basic cable viewing.


Let me know if I'm missing something here...


----------



## tezarin

Hi,


I just bought a SONY KDL46HX750 as a replacement for my KDL40S2010. Loved my original TV until vertical lines started to appear on it. this new TV has the worst sound ever, it's like the sound is coming from really small speakers. I get a better sound if i watch a movie on my laptop!


So I would like to buy a not very expensive soundbar and would like to find out which one of the following ones is better?


1) http://store.vizio.com/home-theater-1/sb4020ma0.html (can find this much cheaper in my local store)


2) http://www.amazon.com/Vizio-VSB202-40-Inch-Definition-Sound/dp/B007V8I83U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top 


3) http://www.walmart.com/ip/Vizio-32-Sound-Bar-Speaker/20594160 


4) http://www.target.com/p/rca-27-sound-bar-home-theater-system-black-rts635/-/A-13589762#prodSlot=medium_1_6&term=soundbar 


Thanks much


----------



## Doctego

I had started a new thread earlier today but just stumbled on this thread:


I am in the market for a new soundbar and am wondering what to ask Santa for. Keep in mind that we live in an apartment and, out of respect for our neighbors, we would like a soundbar without a sub. This is my TV:

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/UN46C6300SFXZA 


I was looking at some Samsung models but their lower end subless model doesn't come with an optical input and, since my TV doesn't support ARC, that would be the way to go for digital sound. This took me to looking at some Vizio models:

http://store.vizio.com/vsb200.html 
http://store.vizio.com/vsb202.html 


While I don't like the bulkiness of the Vizio, they seem to do the job for the right price. My main concern is being able to mount it properly. I would like to mount it on the wall and directly behind and about the TV. Is there any flexibility in the mounting bracket to do this? I know someone else that has the VSB200 and they have theirs mounted underneath a shelf right above the TV so I might have a problem unless there are mounting options that will allow it to be attached to the wall with the speaker facing out. I would also like the soundbar to have Bluetooth but by no means is this a necessity.


My last question (I promise) is if anyone has any recommendations for another relatively cheap subless soundbar that sounds good, has an optical input, and can be mounted on a wall above the TV. Ideally, it would be long and skinny rather than fat and bulky.


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Gamey

Possumgirl and others:


I bought Yamaha ATS-1010 and the sounds are nice. I plan to buy this one for subwoofer: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000092TT0/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=15R7CMN5BNYRQHPG6EP1&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846 


It have line in subwoofer, so I am able to plug it from this subwoofer to soundbar. After I notice it have speakers input, I assume I should have 5.1 system (two speakers, one subwoofer, and two speakers on soundbar), correct?


If not, then should I go for Sony HT-CT150 for HDMI and audio input for bluetooth receiver or maybe ? I notice it have three speakers. I am open to any suggestion.


By the way, It is for my small bedroom. I will plan to buy 7.1 system setup for living room next year.


----------



## Gamey

Possumgirl and others:


I bought Yamaha ATS-1010 and it looks nice and good to me. I plan to buy this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000092TT0/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=15R7CMN5BNYRQHPG6EP1&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846 


It have line in subwoofer, so I am able to plug it to soundbar. I notice it have speakers input, so I assume I have 5.1 system, correct?


If not, then should I go for Sony HT-CT150 for HDMI and audio input for bluetooth receiver? I notice it have three speakers. I am open to any recommendation.


By the way, it is for my small bedroom. I will plan to buy 7.1 system setup for living room next year.


----------



## isingh

Anyone has an opinion for VIZIO VHT215 vs SONY HT-CT150 ? SONY is currently ~$70 cheaper on Amazon, is it worth buying the VIZIO one ? VIZIO 215 is the newer version and SONY 150 is two year old model. Any thoughts ??


----------



## darkleafar

I posted a thread, but I think I was supposed to post here...anyway

Let me just say that I have been looking at a myriad of soundbars, and doing research as extensively as I can along the way,


What I want:

-The best simulated surround sound experience without going to a true 5.1 system

-bluetooth connectivity

-as many speakers within the soundbar as possible


What Im using it for:

This is a bedroom system. Its not for main use. I just want to be able to watch a movie or play a game in the bedroom without being disappointed everytime my 47lm6700 speakers turn on. I have the latter tv, as well as a ps3 and a wii in the room. I want bluetooth to be able to sync my tablet and phone for music listening.


I have considered as candidates(besides Sony):


-LG NB3520A: It looks pretty decent, but i keep hearing bad things about its subwoofer, no HDMI whatsoever.

-Vizio vht215: stellar reviews mostly everywhere. but it looks like while it has decent sound, it fails at creating simulated surround sound, and as far as I researched, no bluetooth connectivity.

-Panasonic SC-HTB550: Same thing as the Vizio, I keep hearing people say things along the lines of "panasonic is known for making soundbars that sound good, but suck at simulating surround". Also, wattage is only 60??


Now to the Sonys:

-ht ct150: Has the best reviews. No bluetooth, no wireless sub. But its listed as a 3.1 system! Which seems very appealing to me and makes me think it may be the reason why people say its surround simulation is beyond impressive.

-ht ct260: Reviews seem mixed, but it has bluetooth connectivity. NO HDMI whatsoever. Unlike htct150, its a 2.1 surround, and how good the surround simulation is is unknown.

-ht ct550w: For some reason, reviews are not as good. It claims to decode HD audio formats, has a lot of inputs, packs 400 watts, but still not bluetooth!


QUESTIONS;


1- Which Sony system is the best? is the 260 an upgrade or a downgrade from the 150? I cant quite seem to figure that out. Is the 550w worth the extra money? Or is the 150 still the best sounding one despite everything else? I hope actual owners can comment.


2-Does anybody how the other candidates compare to the Sonys? Any input on which of all the units mentioned truly outputs the best virtual surround?


3. What is the difference between "virtual surround sound" and Sony "S-force pro front surround" ?


4- ANy other input? Im trying to catch all the online sales going on on amazon.com right now..


Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## pf728

Hi guys, I would like a 3 channel (LCR) passive/component sound bar that would replace my front three speakers. Looking at $1000-$1800 budget. I'm replacing some polk moitor 70's with matching center. I want a good sound bar that would be equivalent in sound if possible to the set up I'm replacing. I really like the POLK surroundbar50 but it is a 5 channel. Could that be used as a 3 channel? What others are recommended?? Didnt have much luck searching this thread. Thanks in advanced


----------



## Hookedonc4

 http://www.jamesloudspeaker.com/index.cfm?page=plasma


----------



## treebumper

I have a Westinghouse uw40tc1w that I can't stand the sound of. The tv doesn't get much use so I don't want to spend much. I have no experience with sound bars, do they make a model that mounts to the bottom of the tv in place of the stand? I assume that they are active?


Thanks in advance,

Adam


----------



## Drew80

Why are passive soundbars so much more expensive than active? I already have 3 channels of amped speaker wire running to my TV, and I'd like to install a passive soundbar but I can't find one for less than about $800. If I go active, I can buy one for less than $100.


----------



## agold831

I am looking to purchase this TV on amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Seiki-SE461TS-46-Inch-1080p-60Hz/dp/B008TO3YT8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top 


I was wondering what sound bar would be right for me. I am looking for a fairly cheap sound bar seeing as I am a college student who is attempting to save money. I have a fairly small bed room and I am looking for decent sound quality seeing as the biggest complaint when it comes to this TV is the "tin-can like sound". I plan to use one of the HDMI inputs for my Xbox360.


I'm very unfamiliar when it comes to sound bars so any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Possumgirl

^^^

I think this TV only has analog audio out, so the Vizio VSB200 might be a good fit for you. You can probably find it for ~$100 or less both online and big box stores. There is a thread here about it and lots of satisfied owners.


----------



## ramoer

Looking at getting a Panasonic HTB-350 or 550. Is it worth $100 to have the HDMI inputs? What are the benefits of having ARC vs optical audio?


----------



## FiXXXerX

Hey there everyone, I wanted to get some input on the 2 soundbars I was looking at and see what you all thought...


I'll be living in an Apt. (1st floor) and am looking to get some great sound for around the $300 mark... I'll be doing everything from watching network television to playing video games to watching blu-rays. I will be connecting it to a Panasonic 60UT50 Plasma.


I'll have:

PS3 Connected Via. HDMI
Cable Box Connected via. HDMI
XBOX 360 Connected Via. Component and Optical Audio



The 2 soundbar systems I was looking at are:


Vizio VHT215 and the Sony HT-CT550W


(I'm not terribly interested in Surround sound so I don't really think I need the VHT510... )


The site where I'm looking at purchasing them from currently has the Sony for $298 and the Vizio for $258. I love the remote on the Vizio (Simple) and how clean it looks. The Sony seems to have a few more inputs and what not, but I'm not 100% sure how important that is to me in the long run.


So if it came down to sound quality which of those would you choose?


----------



## kdrofwdc

Hi All -


I promise you - I *tried* to look through the thread, but can't quite find the answer I'm looking for (well, two answers, really).


My setup currently:

- Samsung 51" Plasma; has only optical audio output

- Samsung blue ray player

- FIOS STB

- AppleTV (streaming Airplay music also)

- Denon AVR 1907 driving an old but wonderful set of AR 2ax speakers


For a number of reasons, I'm looking to move away from the receiver/speaker combo (yes, that's a whole other conversation), and replacing with something like the Audioengine A5+ or a soundbar (which is what brings me here).


In general, I'm more concerned about music quality than HT and surround capabilities - but am finding that something like the A5s wouldn't have the optical inputs needed to play the TV audio.


So, now to the questions:

- First: I'd be willing to plunk down the money for the B&W Panorama or the Martin Logan, etc, if I'd be happy with their audio performance when playing music. The question is, is it worth it? Anything else I should be considering

- Second: Thinking about connectivity, do I need three distinct inputs to the soundbar (one for the AppleTV; one for the STB and one for the Blueray)? Or, can I just run HDMI from the AppleTV, the STB and the BR to the TV, and optical from the TV to the sound bar, with a second optical for the AppleTV (for music)? There are more options if all I need is 2 Optical ports, but if I really need, say, HDMI inputs and switching, etc, it's more complex.


Thanks for any help you all can provide!


Dan


----------



## Jakkflash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/210#post_22427553
> 
> 
> ^^^ Mrchrys
> 
> You can leave your source devices connected to the TV and utilize ARC to send audio to a soundbar, as long as the soundbar supports ARC as well. However, your Panny ST30 will only output 2 ch. stereo from your source devices. That doesn't matter for the Wii if it uses component connections anyway, and you may not care that much about DD5.1 for your TV viewing. But it makes a significant difference with blu-rays because you'll miss out on the superb audio tracks that most discs have nowadays.
> 
> The Sony CT150 could work well for you as it has HDMI inputs. You could connect your blu-ray player and, if you want, your cable box. That way you'll get the best audio from both. The only drawback is that you need more than one remote, unless you purchase a programmable one. If you purchase a BD player that supports HDMI-CTL (the Panasonics would be a good choice), Viera Link switches the soundbar and TV automatically, but won't switch input back after you're through with the player. IMO that's a small inconvenience for the improved audio quality of the soundbar.



So in essence in order to get surround sound - all source units should be connected directly to the soundbar with HDMI, with the soundbar in its turn connected to the TV via HDMI?


If this is the case - I take it that one could just put an HDMI switch between the soundbar and the TV, to send the picture of each source unit to separate HDMI inputs on the TV (to enable individual picture calibration on the TV for each source unit)?


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakkflash*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/240#post_22632618
> 
> 
> So in essence in order to get surround sound - all source units should be connected directly to the soundbar with HDMI, with the soundbar in its turn connected to the TV via HDMI?


Soundbars *emulate* surround sound. How well they do that depends on the DSP, design, number of speakers, etc., Generally speaking, soundbars that can decode DD5.1 & DTS will sound better if that is what they receive, as opposed to feeding them stereo input. But that is a generalization.


> Quote:
> If this is the case - I take it that one could just put an HDMI switch between the soundbar and the TV, to send the picture of each source unit to separate HDMI inputs on the TV (to enable individual picture calibration on the TV for each source unit)?


I suppose in theory that could work, but remember, you'd need a *matrix* switch to do it. Regular switches are multiple IN, single OUT.


----------



## Jakkflash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/240#post_22633071
> 
> 
> Soundbars *emulate* surround sound. How well they do that depends on the DSP, design, number of speakers, etc., Generally speaking, soundbars that can decode DD5.1 & DTS will sound better if that is what they receive, as opposed to feeding them stereo input. But that is a generalization.
> 
> 
> I suppose in theory that could work, but remember, you'd need a *matrix* switch to do it. Regular switches are multiple IN, single OUT.



Thanks. My thinking was simply that routing all sources through the soundbar should increase the chances for getting surround sound - compared to instead just routing the source devices directly to the tv, and then TV-out to the surround bar.


With respect to the hdmi switch, do you think something like this might work (1 in and 3 out)? With a multi remote (eg logitech), different source devices could presumably be switched on together with designated hdmi inputs on the tv set?

http://www.amazon.com/portable-Powered-Splitter-1080P-Support/dp/B003JAXBWW/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1354057422&sr=1-4&keywords=hdmi+splitter+1+in+3+out


----------



## Jakkflash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/240#post_22633071
> 
> 
> Soundbars *emulate* surround sound. How well they do that depends on the DSP, design, number of speakers, etc., Generally speaking, soundbars that can decode DD5.1 & DTS will sound better if that is what they receive, as opposed to feeding them stereo input. But that is a generalization.
> 
> I suppose in theory that could work, but remember, you'd need a *matrix* switch to do it. Regular switches are multiple IN, single OUT.



Thanks. My thinking was that the chances for surround sound should increase by routing all source devices through the soundbar with hdmi, and then from the soundbar to the tv -instead of connecting the source devices directly to the TV, and then connecting from the tv to the soundbar.


With respect to the hdmi switch - do you think something like in the below link would work (ie 1 in-3 out)? Presumably that might enable allocating different source devices to designated hdmi inputs on the tv (eg through a multi remote such as logitech)?

http://www.amazon.com/portable-Powered-Splitter-1080P-Support/dp/B003JAXBWW/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1354057422&sr=1-4&keywords=hdmi+splitter+1+in+3+out


----------



## Jakkflash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/240#post_22633071
> 
> 
> Soundbars *emulate* surround sound. How well they do that depends on the DSP, design, number of speakers, etc., Generally speaking, soundbars that can decode DD5.1 & DTS will sound better if that is what they receive, as opposed to feeding them stereo input. But that is a generalization.
> 
> I suppose in theory that could work, but remember, you'd need a *matrix* switch to do it. Regular switches are multiple IN, single OUT.



Thanks. Maybe the switch in the link might work (1 in- 3 out)? Presumably that should enable to allocate different source devices to designated hdmi inputs on the tv (eg through a multi remote)?

http://www.amazon.com/portable-Powered-Splitter-1080P-Support/dp/B003JAXBWW/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1354057422&sr=1-4&keywords=hdmi+splitter+1+in+3+out


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakkflash*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/240#post_22633390
> 
> 
> Thanks. Maybe the switch in the link might work (1 in- 3 out)? Presumably that should enable to allocate different source devices to designated hdmi inputs on the tv (eg through a multi remote)?
> http://www.amazon.com/portable-Powered-Splitter-1080P-Support/dp/B003JAXBWW/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1354057422&sr=1-4&keywords=hdmi+splitter+1+in+3+out



Hmmm, might work for what you want. I'd suggest buying from someplace with a no-hassle return policy in case it doesn't work out.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/270#post_22633543
> 
> 
> Hmmm, might work for what you want. I'd suggest buying from someplace with a no-hassle return policy in case it doesn't work out.



Would he not need something like this instead?

http://www.amazon.com/control-Equalizer-Blue-Jeans-Cable/dp/B0038SQQ0Y/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=WH2PD62ANQAB&coliid=I23EXNFOQFPIMW 


The above link connects multiple devices IN and has 1 OUT. That seems like it would do the trick because he could connect all of his devices to the switch, connect the HDMI OUTPUT to the soundbar, and then connect the soundbar to the TV via HDMI. It looks to me like the link that he posted has 1 INPUT and 3 OUTPUTS, something that you would want to use if you had 1 HD source that you wanted to play on multiple displays.


At least that's the way I understood his original post.


----------



## Possumgirl

^^^

You're right about the *normal* use of the multiple outputs. For what he wants to do, a regular switch with a single output won't fit the bill.


He wants to connect his source devices via HDMI to a soundbar so the soundbar video output would be to a single HDMI. BUT, he wants to have separate video settings on the TV for each of his source devices. With a single HDMI input to the TV, that's not possible. So he's thinking that multiple OUTPUT switch might accomplish what he wants. Me? I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Jakkflash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/270#post_22633801
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> You're right about the *normal* use of the multiple outputs. For what he wants to do, a regular switch with a single output won't fit the bill.
> 
> He wants to connect his source devices via HDMI to a soundbar so the soundbar video output would be to a single HDMI. BUT, he wants to have separate video settings on the TV for each of his source devices. With a single HDMI input to the TV, that's not possible. So he's thinking that multiple OUTPUT switch might accomplish what he wants. Me? I wouldn't do it.



So what would you do?







Im just curious being a newbie in this area.


----------



## fiddlestyx

I'm looking to get a soundbar for my parents living room as a Christmas present and am looking for some suggestions, so I'd figure I'd give it a go in this thread.


Their living room is an open layout with vaulted ceilings. The TV is on a half wall that separates the living room and kitchen/dinning room. Is there a soundbar in the $200 range that would be a good option for that room? I was looking at the Yamaha YAS-101 and the Sony HT CT-150, any suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakkflash*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/270#post_22634878
> 
> 
> So what would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just curious being a newbie in this area.


I probably shouldn't have said that because each of us have different priorities for video & audio. Having just one video setting for everything, plus a cinema mode for movies, works for me. But that's me, not you.







If your switch idea works and you don't mind keeping the inputs straight, go for it.


----------



## BuckTurgidson

Update to my review of the MartinLogan Motion Vision soundbar posted in September, with followup in October.

Bad news - I was watching cable TV and suddenly the soundbar went silent, and displayed a "DSP NG" error message. I contacted MartinLogan, the person I worked with said it was the first he had heard of this. I went through a few troubleshooting steps with the service technician, didn't make any progress. I googled the error message, and learned that with other components, it means a failure of the digital sound processor.

Better news - I'm only an hour away from MartinLogan's facility in Lawrence, KS. They are preparing a return authorization and will have a replacement ready next week, I plan on driving over there for a swap-out.


----------



## jurmanji

Trying to decide between VIZIO VHT215, Panasonic SC-HTB550, and Sony HTCT550W (I'm capped around $300-350, so if there are any other in this range I missed let me know).


I have a Panasonic VIERA TC-P60GT50 60-Inch with Blue ray, roku, direct tv, Apple tv. It's for the living room with is fairly large and we may be buying a house so it would be bigger still. I mostly watch sports and movies, I hate when dialogue gets lost in the sound.


Can you all help me out?


THANKS!


----------



## x3knet

Hey guys, first time poster here and hopefully staying much longer. I was pointed in this direction by a few friends that said you guys are the go-to community for recommendations and things of that nature.


I'm moving into an apartment and looking for some recommendations on a decent quality soundbar system within the $0-$400 range.


I have just bought the Samsung UN55ES6003 55-Inch LED TV ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009VRTEP0 ) along with this TV stand for my living room: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000RWFABA 


The layout of the living room is below.

 


I have about 15 inches on each side of the TV stand so I'm sure I can fit a subwoofer in snugly in the corner for some bass bouncing off the walls.


A friend suggested the Samsung HW-E550, however, after looking at some reviews on Amazon, it doesn't look too promising (even though the review on Samsung.com seem much different). Any ideas about what kind of system would fit well in the limited space I have while making the most of the sound? I'm mainly concerned with the audio facing the long couch since that's where I'll be sitting 99% of the time










Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## dapercy

Had a chance to listen to a several soundbars in the 200-300 range and did some research on how much I can get for my 5.1 speakers and have decided I'm going to up my budget.


What is considered the best soundbar at producing surround effect for movies in the 600 to 800 range. I would like a serviceable sub in the package as my sub died last year.


I also would like to sell my 7 year old Denon receiver, but I'm not against keeping it if a passive option produces the best sound for movies.


The room is an oddly shaped bonus room over the garage with tv located in a corner facing a sectional in the opposite corner.


----------



## mickydoos

Hi guys, my first post here so be gentle.










Earlier this year I got myself a Panasonic TX-P42G30 and like many big screen TV's, the sound is okay till you want some volume. So, I've come to the conclusion I need a sound system. Unfortunately, though I'd like one, a 5.1 surround system is impractical for me due to the shape of my room. Essentially, the left hand speakers would have to levitate in a doorway lol.


So, the next logical conclusion is a soundbar.


The equipment I have is:


TV - Panasonic TX P42G30

Blu-ray - Sony BDPS350

Playstation 3

Xbox 360


All are connected via HDMI.


I'm located in the UK so Vizio is out of the question.


My budget is about £300 though if the perfect option came up I'd consider it.


What I want is to be able to use the soundbar with any input I'm using because c'mon, who doesn't want to play Battlefield 3 with loud explosions? The TV has a digital audio out and an ARC HDMI. I ideally want a wireless sub, it would make my life a lot easier as I could hide it down the side or behind the sofa.


I have been looking about and like the look of a few:


Boston Acoustics Tvee 30 - A little harder to get in the UK however there's a reputable seller that does manufacturer refurbished ones for £300


Orbitsound TV12v3 - output power seems a little low and wired subwoofer is close to a dealbreaker for me.


LG NB3520A - Sounds promising and a lot easier to get here. Cheaper too £250ish


Panasonic HTB550 - looks great and has HDMI's but I was trying to avoid an extra box to have with all the others I have.


There's probably something I've missing but what would you go for?


----------



## Wim Leers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wim Leers*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/240#post_22604943
> 
> 
> I'm considering switching from a 6-year old Logitech Z-5500 to a YSP-2200 (to get rid of the cable mess). Will the YSP-2200 sound better?
> 
> For details: see the forum thread I started, which includes a setup schematic: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1439646/bye-bye-logitech-z-5500-hello-insert-soundbar-here .
> 
> Thanks!


I'd be very, very grateful if somebody could reply to this


----------



## gen60

I just got the Yamaha YHT-s401 and I find in stereo mode this things is a beast. There is also an option to upgrade to a 5.1 system. It decodes HD audio, has 3D video passthrough and has 3 HDMI inputs !!!


----------



## reice23

I live in a condo so i really dont want to buy a true home theater system since i wouldnt be able to use it to its full capability since id be disturbing neighbors and what not so i was thinking a soundbar might fulfill my needs. Currently i have a 55' Samsung 3D LED UN55ES7100 TV, Xbox 360, Samsung BDE5900 3D Blu-ray player and a HD/DVR from Cox Cable. All the items are connected using Highspeed Hdmi cables from Monoprice. Im really new to the Home Theater stuff so i was confused if i was to buy a soundbar and subwoofer would i be able to bypass my tv speakers and always get sound from the soundbar if im playing games,blu-ray, or watching tv, or would i still have to buy a reciever? Also im sure it has been asked before but was looking for any reccomendations for a soundbar or what type of features should i be looking for?


----------



## batd0g

Hi all, this is my first time posting, I hope this is the right thread.


I have this tv, the Samsung LN40A530:
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-LN40A530-40-Inch-1080p-HDTV/dp/B0017LGL0E 


Right now I am just using my TV speakers, but I wanted to upgrade to a soundbar. This one has been recommended to me, is on a nice sale right now, and has gotten some great reviews, the Vizio VHT215:
http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-VHT215-Theater-Wireless-Subwoofer/dp/B005P99KX4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354747494&sr=8-1&keywords=vht215 


I am worried it won't work with my TV since I don't think my TV supports ARC - is that true? I also have a PS3 and Xbox 360 that I would like to have the soundbar work with. I do a lot of Netflix streaming as well through those two things.


Can anyone help me? Is there a better option than this soundbar? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## mummer43

I've been researching soundbars for a while now and I still have no idea what to get. I'd like something that has HDMI connectivity and I think I'd prefer a wired sub. Price isn't a huge concern, but I don't see any reason to spend a ton of money on something that isn't really true surround. What are some options that have HDMI pass through and a wired sub? I'd be willing to consider a wireless sub if the specs are really good.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batd0g*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/270#post_22667237
> 
> 
> Hi all, this is my first time posting, I hope this is the right thread.
> 
> I have this tv, the Samsung LN40A530:
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-LN40A530-40-Inch-1080p-HDTV/dp/B0017LGL0E
> 
> Right now I am just using my TV speakers, but I wanted to upgrade to a soundbar. This one has been recommended to me, is on a nice sale right now, and has gotten some great reviews, the Vizio VHT215:
> http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-VHT215-Theater-Wireless-Subwoofer/dp/B005P99KX4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354747494&sr=8-1&keywords=vht215
> 
> I am worried it won't work with my TV since I don't think my TV supports ARC - is that true? I also have a PS3 and Xbox 360 that I would like to have the soundbar work with. I do a lot of Netflix streaming as well through those two things.
> 
> Can anyone help me? Is there a better option than this soundbar? Thanks so much in advance.



Doesn't matter if your TV has ARC or not. You can connect your PS3 and Xbox via HDMI directly to the soundbar and then connect soundbar to TV via HDMI for video pass-through. If you have other source devices, they can be connected to your TV and you use an optical connection to the soundbar for audio if you don't have ARC.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mummer43*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/270#post_22667272
> 
> 
> I've been researching soundbars for a while now and I still have no idea what to get. I'd like something that has HDMI connectivity and I think I'd prefer a wired sub. Price isn't a huge concern, but I don't see any reason to spend a ton of money on something that isn't really true surround. What are some options that have HDMI pass through and a wired sub? I'd be willing to consider a wireless sub if the specs are really good.



If you prefer a wired sub, the Sony CT150 would be a good choice. Lots of connection options including 3 HDMI in.


----------



## reice23

Im sorry to sound so stupid but what are the benefits of having HDMI input/outputs on the soundbar? I was researching a few that i was interested in but when i looked at the specs none had HDMI. The 2 i was looking at was the Polk Audio 6000 and Harman Kardon SB 16


----------



## WorldTraveller8

Good morning, all.


Long time-lurker, first-time caller seeking advice on a good soundbar for the following configuration:


TV - Sony BRAVIA KDL-55HX850

Blu-ray player: LG BP620

Roku

Wii

PS3

iPhone 5


I'm a Foreign Service Officer and try to get dual-voltage, multi-system models as I get posted all over the world, but I can always get a step-up converter if needed. Really, I'm trying to find something that will work with the various electronics I already have, that will not turn my entertainment center into spaghetti bowl junction, and that can link to my iPhone, my wife's iPad, and other wireless devices for audio streaming. I haven't been able to find the "perfect" system with sufficient HDMI inputs/outputs and that can accommodate bluetooth, so I'm looking for the "sufficient", even if it means purchasing a few auxiliary items.


Can anyone help a public servant about to deploy to one of the world's hellholes?


----------



## tkurkowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reice23*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/270#post_22668244
> 
> 
> Im sorry to sound so stupid but what are the benefits of having HDMI input/outputs on the soundbar? I was researching a few that i was interested in but when i looked at the specs none had HDMI. The 2 i was looking at was the Polk Audio 6000 and Harman Kardon SB 16



Not stupid at all - that's a very good question. What you're looking at are 2 channel soundbars (or 2.1 if it has a subwoofer). Typically all your inputs (DVR or STB, BD player) are connected to, and switched by, the TV through HDMI, and the 2.1 soundbar receives audio from the TV with a digital audio cable (like Toslink). This is fine but the soundbar will never receive surround-encoded audio, because all HDTVs are set up to only pass surround sound out the digital audio cable if the program is received by the TV's internal tuner (i.e. an OTA broadcast).*** If you want the soundbar to receive surround sound (and play it - some soundbars can do that) from your DVR and BD player, you need to run their outputs to the soundbar via HDMI, then send send the video out of the soundbar to the TV via HDMI. In this case the soundbar does the input switching. Obviously, adding the HDMI switching to the soundbar adds cost, but the more expensive soundbars do deliver surround sound, either by bouncing it off of side walls, or by simulation, or in the case of the Yamaha 401, by allowing you to add surround speakers.


Ted

*** Thanks to Possumgirl for explaining that HDTVs reduce 5.1 audio to 2 channel when sending audio to the digital audio output.


----------



## tkurkowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mummer43*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/270#post_22667272
> 
> 
> I've been researching soundbars for a while now and I still have no idea what to get. I'd like something that has HDMI connectivity and I think I'd prefer a wired sub. Price isn't a huge concern, but I don't see any reason to spend a ton of money on something that isn't really true surround. What are some options that have HDMI pass through and a wired sub? I'd be willing to consider a wireless sub if the specs are really good.



Two popular soundbars you might look into are discussed a lot on the YHT-S401 or YSP-2200? thread here.


----------



## sabesh

What's a good Soundbar for the Samsung UN60ES8000 TV? (60"). Thanks.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabesh*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/270#post_22680019
> 
> 
> What's a good Soundbar for the Samsung UN60ES8000 TV? (60"). Thanks.



You really need to include more information such as what components you have to connect, what your budget is, whether you want a sub and, if so, if you prefer wireless, etc.


----------



## Hugobarb

I just recently setup my Yamaha Sound Bar with my new Sony KDL-50EX645 http://www.crutchfield.com/p_15850EX645/Sony-KDL-50EX645.html?tp=35945 and have some questions since I am uncertain if I am getting the best audio. I have my Samsung HD cable box connected via HDMI to my TV. I then connected the optical cable from the TV to sound bar. I have a very large room about 21x13 but I am about 11 feet from TV. Just having a hard time determining if this is the right sound bar or worth the money. To me it maybe worth it to return and use the regular speakers. My questions are:


1. Is this the best setup does the optical out use 5.1?


2. Should I disable the speakers on the television?


3. Should my cable box be on fixed or variable and how can I adjust the equ on the device or is that not possible with sound bars?


4. Are there any other specific configuration settings on the sound bar or tweaks I should make to it out of box?


Thank you in advance


----------



## sabesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/270#post_22680098
> 
> 
> You really need to include more information such as what components you have to connect, what your budget is, whether you want a sub and, if so, if you prefer wireless, etc.


My bad: I'm new to this. I want to connect the TV and Bluray Player. Budget: $300. Sub preferred, but not essential (wired or wireless). Thanks.


----------



## rcp28

Double post.


----------



## rcp28

Hey guys, long time no see. First time on the audio half of this board.


I have some relatively basic questions regarding a potential sound bar set up.



The PS3 is able to, at least per this , encode DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD. I stream most of my content through my PS3, and it often has DTS or TrueHD available. Up to this point, I haven't paid much attention to this, as my audio system consists of my TV speakers.


The change: I'm looking to buy a soundbar, probably in the $500-$1000 range. Looking at this Polk and this Klipsch at the moment...although the model isn't particularly critical at this point. What is critical is that I seem to be priced out of sound bars that can encode DTS/TrueHD...they seem to be in the $1000+ range. The Polk SurroundBar 9000 looks really interesting, but it's not available yet, and the delay worries me a bit.


The question: Is there a configuration, with these sound bars or any others that do not encode DTS/TrueHD, with which I could somehow pass the encoded DTS/TrueHD content through from my PS3 to a sound bar?


Some sound bars come with HDMI, but the two I am looking at don't. The obvious solution, at least to me and my limited knowledge, is to connect the PS3 and cable box to the TV via HDMI, and then pass the audio through to the sound bar via...optical? Again my audio knowledge is essentially zero, but I assume that optical is just as good as HDMI in passing through audio...otherwise high-end sound bars would have HDMI.


edit: In reading some more information above, seems like I would be required to do PS3 --> HDMI --> Sound Bar --> HDMI --> TV. So I suppose I need a bar with HDMI in/out?


Before this comes up, I'm aware that a sound bar is not a replacement for a 5.1/7.1 system, etc. This would be for a more minimalistic bedroom TV setup.


----------



## jw226

Well, I won a $250 gift card in a local raffle in my town so I guess I will buy my soundbar from them


Went out there today to see what they had but I really didn't have a good experience trying to listen to sound quality, it was too loud in the store.


But anywhere, here are the ones I was looking at. I have searched the forums looking at posts on all of these but hoped somebody might chime in here as well. Thanks in advance!


LG NB3520A $250


Samsung HW-E450ZA $250


Sony HTCT260 $269.99


Toshiba SBX4250 $299.99


Samsung HW-E551ZA (I didn't like the cylinder look of the soundbar all that much, though) $329.99, also had an open box for $269


Sony HTCT550W $329.99


and they also had the Sony CT-150 on clearance for $179


At first I thought I would get something with all HDMI inputs but now I am not against optical/digital coax so I really have a lot of choices


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw226*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/270#post_22686269
> 
> 
> Well, I won a $250 gift card in a local raffle in my town so I guess I will buy my soundbar from them
> 
> Went out there today to see what they had but I really didn't have a good experience trying to listen to sound quality, it was too loud in the store.
> 
> But anywhere, here are the ones I was looking at. I have searched the forums looking at posts on all of these but hoped somebody might chime in here as well. Thanks in advance!
> 
> LG NB3520A $250
> 
> Samsung HW-E450ZA $250
> 
> Sony HTCT260 $269.99
> 
> Toshiba SBX4250 $299.99
> 
> Samsung HW-E551ZA (I didn't like the cylinder look of the soundbar all that much, though) $329.99, also had an open box for $269
> 
> Sony HTCT550W $329.99
> 
> and they also had the Sony CT-150 on clearance for $179
> 
> At first I thought I would get something with all HDMI inputs but now I am not against optical/digital coax so I really have a lot of choices



It would really help matters if you listed your TV model #, whether you have an HDMI ARC port on the TV, and what you would like to connect to your soundbar.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcp28*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/270#post_22685479
> 
> 
> Hey guys, long time no see. First time on the audio half of this board.
> 
> I have some relatively basic questions regarding a potential sound bar set up.
> 
> The PS3 is able to, at least per this , encode DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD. I stream most of my content through my PS3, and it often has DTS or TrueHD available. Up to this point, I haven't paid much attention to this, as my audio system consists of my TV speakers.
> 
> The change: I'm looking to buy a soundbar, probably in the $500-$1000 range. Looking at this Polk and this Klipsch at the moment...although the model isn't particularly critical at this point. What is critical is that I seem to be priced out of sound bars that can encode DTS/TrueHD...they seem to be in the $1000+ range. The Polk SurroundBar 9000 looks really interesting, but it's not available yet, and the delay worries me a bit.
> 
> The question: Is there a configuration, with these sound bars or any others that do not encode DTS/TrueHD, with which I could somehow pass the encoded DTS/TrueHD content through from my PS3 to a sound bar?
> 
> Some sound bars come with HDMI, but the two I am looking at don't. The obvious solution, at least to me and my limited knowledge, is to connect the PS3 and cable box to the TV via HDMI, and then pass the audio through to the sound bar via...optical? Again my audio knowledge is essentially zero, but I assume that optical is just as good as HDMI in passing through audio...otherwise high-end sound bars would have HDMI.
> 
> edit: In reading some more information above, seems like I would be required to do PS3 --> HDMI --> Sound Bar --> HDMI --> TV. So I suppose I need a bar with HDMI in/out?
> 
> Before this comes up, I'm aware that a sound bar is not a replacement for a 5.1/7.1 system, etc. This would be for a more minimalistic bedroom TV setup.



Hi. Welcome to the sometimes confusing world of audio and soundbars in particular.







Just FYI, encoding takes place when an audio track is created; decoding is what takes place when you listen to the audio. Your PS3 can decode just like BD players. Many soundbars have decoders; some are only DD5.1; some include DTS; some decode the lossless codecs as well. You don't have to get into high priced soundbars to find these capabilities. Here's two for you to look at just to understand what a soundbar can do. I'm not suggesting these are necessarily right for you, but they are good examples. The Yamaha YSP2200 and the Sony CT-550W.


Also, with a soundbar it's really questionable if one can tell the difference between a lossy and a lossless audio track. There are soundbars that can't decode lossless (only lossy), but CAN accept LPCM if your player can decode lossless.


One other thing to keep in mind is that BD players (including PS3) are usually best connected via HDMI directly to a soundbar. When connected to a TV, the players downmix audio to stereo since TVs are 2-speaker devices.


----------



## jw226

I have a panasonic p50s30 with hdmi arc. Will also hook up toshiba bdx1100 Blu ray that gas digital coax and hdmi and also directv DVr. Probably will end up getting a harmony remote because I am not sure the dtv remote will adjust volume on any of these soundbars


----------



## psyclonic

Hello,


Wanted to buy my dad a soundbar for x-mas.


They got this to connect to it:


Samsung UE46B7000

Humax Hd digital receiver

Xbox 360


Now i saw the Samsung HW-E450 and the Panasonic SC-HTB520 there about the same price in holland.

So what would you buy if you had the choice between these 2? Cant get any others because my mom shot them all down because of the design...










Thx


----------



## jw226




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/270#post_22686287
> 
> 
> It would really help matters if you listed your TV model #, whether you have an HDMI ARC port on the TV, and what you would like to connect to your soundbar.



I have a panasonic p50s30 with hdmi arc. Will also hook up toshiba bdx1100 Blu ray that gas digital coax and hdmi and also directv DVr. Probably will end up getting a harmony remote because I am not sure the dtv remote will adjust volume on any of these soundbars


----------



## Frank Spizzirri

I was thinking of getting a yamaha yas 101 sound bar for my plasma. Using the optical audio out, am I right in thinking that no audio processing is done by the tv at this point and just pre amplified audio ( unprocessed ) is sent to the sound bar?


----------



## stevensly

We're also looking for a sound bar, but on the budget side and found the Philips CSS2123B on sale for $89 at FS.

The problem is, it doesn't have an HDMI connection, only:


- 1 Digital Optical

- 1 Coaxial

- 1 Aux Audio


Our setup:

50ST50

HDMI cable box

HDMI HTCP

HDMI xbox


Is there a sound bar with sub that can accommodate our setup under $150 CAD?


Maybe we're asking for too much for too little


----------



## mickydoos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickydoos*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/270#post_22649596
> 
> 
> Hi guys, my first post here so be gentle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this year I got myself a Panasonic TX-P42G30 and like many big screen TV's, the sound is okay till you want some volume. So, I've come to the conclusion I need a sound system. Unfortunately, though I'd like one, a 5.1 surround system is impractical for me due to the shape of my room. Essentially, the left hand speakers would have to levitate in a doorway lol.
> 
> So, the next logical conclusion is a soundbar.
> 
> The equipment I have is:
> 
> TV - Panasonic TX P42G30
> 
> Blu-ray - Sony BDPS350
> 
> Playstation 3
> 
> Xbox 360
> 
> All are connected via HDMI.
> 
> I'm located in the UK so Vizio is out of the question.
> 
> My budget is about £300 though if the perfect option came up I'd consider it.
> 
> What I want is to be able to use the soundbar with any input I'm using because c'mon, who doesn't want to play Battlefield 3 with loud explosions? The TV has a digital audio out and an ARC HDMI. I ideally want a wireless sub, it would make my life a lot easier as I could hide it down the side or behind the sofa.
> 
> I have been looking about and like the look of a few:
> 
> 
> Boston Acoustics Tvee 30 - A little harder to get in the UK however there's a reputable seller that does manufacturer refurbished ones for £300
> 
> Orbitsound TV12v3 - output power seems a little low and wired subwoofer is close to a dealbreaker for me.
> 
> LG NB3520A - Sounds promising and a lot easier to get here. Cheaper too £250ish
> 
> Panasonic HTB550 - looks great and has HDMI's but I was trying to avoid an extra box to have with all the others I have.
> 
> There's probably something I've missing but what would you go for?



Sorry but bumping my own post since I didnt get any reply


----------



## Doctego

FWIW, I haven't listened to any of them but I did a lot of research on the LG. I was a little disappointed because I believe that it's lacking any HDMI inputs. That's why I got something else. It does have a lot of nice features, though. If you're going to use ARC, you might as well just hook everything into your TV and use the optical output instead. Sorry I'm not much help here.


----------



## Neogeocon

Hey Everyone,


I need some help.


Ok, I have a 65 Inch Samsung 3D HD LED Smart TV along with a Samsung 3D HD Blu Ray player. Great TV except for the audio. My old 2004 Sony Plasma had great sound and I never had to buy any speakers, soundbars, or a home theater sysem.


In my old tv, you could put the audio to 10 and you felt it was loud. You could hear the explosions really well and you can hear both the crowd and commentators in balance when watching sports. With my Samsung, you really have to put the volume at 15 or even 20 and even still, it sounds out of wack. I checked my TV settings, and there isn't much that I can do. I remember once I put it to Clear Voice, but all I hear are the commentators, but not the crowd or in the case of action movies, the people talking not the explosions/bullets. It becomes like a trade-off which sucks.


I thought about a home theater surround system but running wires is just out of the question with the way our room is set-up.


My room is a den 30 x 10 with 10 foot ceilings. I primarily watch sports(NFL and NBA), news, and movies. My TV sits on a 59 inch glass stand/shelf


I looked at Yamaha, Onkyo, and Panasonic and all the reviews can be conflicting. I thought about Samsung, but I heard they are not experts in audio and that Bose is a gimmick. I prefer to boycott Sony for personal reasons, but will consider if need be. I am open to all other brands however.


My MAIN priority is it has to work with my blu ray player and tv which are both 3D, AND it needs to sync with my Cable TV Remote.Those are the two critical points. Basically I don't want to have two separate remotes for volume and channging the channel or in the case of the Blue Ray, one for volume, and one for the disk menu.

So what soundbar/subwoofer you recommend?

I am trying to stay under $500, but will consider going over the limit a little if it sounds worth it.


----------



## MoistCabbage

Hello everyone, first post. Thank you in advance for having the patience to answer the same/similar noob questions, over and over, as we do on the Cadillac forums I am a part of.


On the 15th of January, I'll be taking delivery of a Samsung UN60ES8000. I want more than what the built in speakers can provide, but the TV is going in a bedroom, surround sound doesn't really make sense, and a HTIB just doesn't seem worth the clutter. The TV will be wall mounted, using Samsungs ultra slim mounting system, with no cabinet or table underneath it. A slim soundbar, wall mounted under the TV, seems the best route to go.


I'd like to stay under $500. I did some research, read/watched several reviews/comparisons, and settled on the Haier SVEB40-Slim.....only to find out it is no longer available. If anyone knows a source, or better yet, if a new model is on the horizon, let me know.


Moving on. In order of importance:


-Sound quality

-Connectivity (Comcast cable, PS3, possibly a separate BlueRay player and console in the future)

-Slim profile

-Simplistic design that mimics the TV


What drew me to the Haier, was the super slim profile of both the bar and sub, the looks, and I particularly liked the hidden "behind the grille" display.


I'm not expecting (or looking for) simulated surround sound, just as much quality, room filling sound as possible from a sub $500 soundbar. Any suggestions of features I should be looking for (or those I can do without), are welcome. BlueTooth would be nice, but isn't important. The bar being able to turn on and off with the TV would be nice too, but not crucial.


Sorry for the longer post, and thank you for any assistance.


----------



## gen60

Mcabbage, you should look at the yamaha yht 401 it has 3 hdmi in connections good sound and is a 3.1 system versus a 2.1. Plus you can upgrade to a 5.1 system later. It also sounds good for music.


----------



## MoistCabbage

Thank you for the response.


I just googled it, and the receiver/sub unit would be a problem. There won't be any cabinet or shelf near the TV to put it on. A piano black finish isn't ideal either.


----------



## Neogeocon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MoistCabbage*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/300#post_22714505
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> 
> I just googled it, and the receiver/sub unit would be a problem. There won't be any cabinet or shelf near the TV to put it on. A piano black finish isn't ideal either.



You and I have virtually the same tv. Mine is UN65ES8000


----------



## Neogeocon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gen60*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/300#post_22714404
> 
> 
> Mcabbage, you should look at the yamaha yht 401 it has 3 hdmi in connections good sound and is a 3.1 system versus a 2.1. Plus you can upgrade to a 5.1 system later. It also sounds good for music.



Actually, MoistCabbage and I have the exact same TV except mine is 65 inches while his is 60 inches. Both are Samsung 3D HD Smart tvs .Would you say that Yamaha model would work well my tv too? The difference is my TV sits a 59 inch glass table/shelf. Below it there is a space where I keep my Blue Ray Players and Cable Box. I wouldn't mine moving them to the lower level off the table.


If you can please check out my post. It is 5 posts above.


----------



## Doctego

The soundbar will work fine but doesn't seem ideal for mounting.


----------



## Rob T

Hello there experts.


I'm new to posting here, but have been lurking for a while, and can clearly see there is a wealth of knowledge on this site, so thought I'd ask for opinions. Looking for a budget sound bar (around £400). I have a pvr and ps3, currently attached via HDMI to a 50" plasma, and want to improve the audio. Hardwood floors preclude a 5.1 setup, so I'm looking at sound bars, and the Yamaha YHT S400 has caught my eye. The thing is, it's hard to find here; it's replacement, the S401, much more readily available. What Hi First rates the S400 as 5 stars, but says the S401 is a disappointment, awarding it only 3 stars. Anyone out there heard both? Where I can find the S400, it's at least £50 more than the newer model. That, combined with the aforementioned review seems to indicate it's the one to go for, but I get the feeling I'm missing something, as the S401 is better on paper. Am I placing to much store in What Hi Fi's review, or is the S400 really better in real world application than it's better spec'd replacement?


I accept that I won't get real surround sound with either one; a wider sound stage with better tone is all I'm expecting. Will be primarily used for TV & movies, although I will use it for music too.


Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Cheers.


----------



## MoistCabbage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neogeocon*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/300#post_22715501
> 
> 
> You and I have virtually the same tv. Mine is UN65ES8000


I would go with the 65, it would be fine when I'm watching from bed, but I have a recliner in the room, and I'd be too close to the wall to realistically view anything bigger than 60".


----------



## Neogeocon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MoistCabbage*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/300#post_22716061
> 
> 
> I would go with the 65, it would be fine when I'm watching from bed, but I have a recliner in the room, and I'd be too close to the wall to realistically view anything bigger than 60".




I will definitly tell you that the picture quality will be really good. 60 or 65 is not that immense of a differnce. I got this only though a special promotion.


----------



## el_bajo

Just purchased the Toshiba SBX 4250 (2.1 with wireless sub) and have been quite pleased with it. Using it on the "second" TV and am enjoying it quite a bit. It's got multiple HDMI and optical connections so it's got a good bit of flexibility. I'm currently using the two HDMI inputs for my sat box and blu-ray player and an optical input for the TV tuner and smart tv functions. The CEC function works great so the wife loves not needing an extra remote for volume changes. We recently used the bluetooth with my wife's Ipod Touch and it had a great range (15 feet at least). I haven't seen it mentioned here and I thought that was strange. I snatched it up at Best Buy a couple of weeks ago at $199 (currently $299 there and $260+ online). I thought it was a steal so I figured I'd check it out and see if I wanted to keep it. So far, so good. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## JonCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *el_bajo*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/300#post_22721970
> 
> 
> Just purchased the Toshiba SBX 4250 (2.1 with wireless sub) and have been quite pleased with it. Using it on the "second" TV and am enjoying it quite a bit. It's got multiple HDMI and optical connections so it's got a good bit of flexibility. I'm currently using the two HDMI inputs for my sat box and blu-ray player and an optical input for the TV tuner and smart tv functions. The CEC function works great so the wife loves not needing an extra remote for volume changes. We recently used the bluetooth with my wife's Ipod Touch and it had a great range (15 feet at least). I haven't seen it mentioned here and I thought that was strange. I snatched it up at Best Buy a couple of weeks ago at $199 (currently $299 there and $260+ online). I thought it was a steal so I figured I'd check it out and see if I wanted to keep it. So far, so good. Anyone have any thoughts?



I've been looking at the Toshiba too and have been waiting for someone to give a review. I wish it were still $199 - maybe it will go on sale again after Christmas. What do you think of its sound? Does it sound good with music?


----------



## el_bajo

I think it sounds good, but I'm not super audiophile either. I was just looking for something that would be better than the speakers in my LED TV. As for the music, I actually was impressed with how good that sounded and we were dancing around the room to the tunes.


----------



## cutcopypaste

Hi folks!

I am looking for a soundbar. I have a Samsung 40" LCD LN40C610N1F : I have been looking at the HW-E450ZA and kind of also the http://LG NB3520A]LG NB3520A [/URL](because it's on sale for the same price right now. (edit: looks like the LG is $50 less at Canada Computers right now.. and Future Shop)


Looking to stay in the $250-$300 canadian dollar range.. another huuuge issue is availability, as I'm in Canada and a lot of the models people talk about aren't easily available here and international shipping tends to be prohibitively expensive.. unless people know good sources to get that stuff in.. I'm in London, Ontario. (I've seen that vht 215 picked on a lit of sites as a great buy, but haven't found a reasonable price for it in Canada)


My peripherals:

PS3, and my computer.. both connected via HDMI (and I have an iphone/ipad so being able to bluetooth stuff out from them would be a big plus).

I also have a PS2 that is raaaarely used that I wouldn't care if went through the soundbar..


I was nearly decided on the hw-e450 despite weird compatability issues, but now looking at the LG and wondering how they compare at the same price.. and of course if there's something better out there around the same price.. well that would be awesome, too


Any advice would be awesome.


----------



## morpheus305

Just got a lg 474600 tv. Was looking for a best soundbar i can buy for under 350'ish. Really don't want a subwoofer. Was hoping to get a soundbar that does good bass still and maybe simulated surround sound. I live in the US. I have no idea whats good. My tv supports arc so i will probably use the digitial out to go to the soundbar. I will be using a logitech harmony remote.


----------



## jw226

I'm more undecided that ever.....now my local Best Buy has the Yamaha YAS 101, LG NB3520a and Samsung HW-E450ZA all within $20 of each other. All have connectivity I am looking for and I can't distinguish sound difference in the store. Any input from anybody that owns these would be awesome!! Thanks a lot


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw226*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/300#post_22739181
> 
> 
> I'm more undecided that ever.....now my local Best Buy has the Yamaha YAS 101, LG NB3520a and Samsung HW-E450ZA all within $20 of each other. All have connectivity I am looking for and I can't distinguish sound difference in the store. Any input from anybody that owns these would be awesome!! Thanks a lot



If HDMI connectivity and/or a wireless sub matter to you, you could narrow it down rather quickly.


----------



## cutcopypaste




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw226*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/300#post_22739181
> 
> 
> I'm more undecided that ever.....now my local Best Buy has the Yamaha YAS 101, LG NB3520a and Samsung HW-E450ZA all within $20 of each other. All have connectivity I am looking for and I can't distinguish sound difference in the store. Any input from anybody that owns these would be awesome!! Thanks a lot



Not sure if it's a sticking point but YAS's lack of bluetooth connection might be a strike against.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cutcopypaste*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/300#post_22740382
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's a sticking point but YAS's lack of bluetooth connection might be a strike against.



Good call. That, too.


----------



## jw226




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/300#post_22739224
> 
> 
> If HDMI connectivity and/or a wireless sub matter to you, you could narrow it down rather quickly.



HDMI connectivity is not important to me. I dont mind using optical - I'm going to buy a Harmony remote anyway to make things easier. I'm just looking for whatever has best sound. Don't need a lot of bass but would like to be noticeable.


The LG obviously has bluetooth but I will probably be using Pandora on Directv for any music that we play so thats not a big selling point.


Like I said, I listened to both but it's really hard to tell in the store. I have an L shaped living room and normally sit around 12-15 feet away from the tv.


One feature that I like is the IR pass-thru on the yamaha. Any soundbar will most likely require me to build a small stand to raise my tv.


----------



## jw226

A


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/300#post_22739224
> 
> 
> If HDMI connectivity and/or a wireless sub matter to you, you could narrow it down rather quickly.



Arghhh now Best Buy has the Panasonic HTB350 for $149.90, which now puts the yas101 and lg 3520 and it all on my radar.


Couldn't find many threads on the HTB350 on here. Any input by owners would be appreciated.


----------



## jclimber99

Hello all. I've got a Samsung UN55ES7100 tv and am looking for a good soundbar. This TV does have HDMI ARC and Anynet+ control, as well as optical digital out. Is there a soundbar that can be completely controlled thru the TV remote - turn on, turn off, and volume control? I've read in another thread that the Samsung hw-e450 cannot be turned on via HDMI or volume controlled via optical. Turn-off capability is not a huge deal as I usually kill the entire power strip when done watching tv.


Hmmm, maybe turn-on is not a big deal either if it will turn on (and not just go into standby) when powered up by the power strip. But volume control is a definite must.


Thanks!


----------



## AMGala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw226*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/300#post_22743148
> 
> 
> A
> 
> Arghhh now Best Buy has the Panasonic HTB350 for $149.90, which now puts the yas101 and lg 3520 and it all on my radar.
> 
> Couldn't find many threads on the HTB350 on here. Any input by owners would be appreciated.



Just in case you were hoping to control the HTB350 through your tv using Viera link, please note that the 350 does not support Viera link.


----------



## cool_hand_2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jclimber99*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/300#post_22744814
> 
> 
> Hello all. I've got a Samsung UN55ES7100 tv and am looking for a good soundbar. This TV does have HDMI ARC and Anynet+ control, as well as optical digital out. Is there a soundbar that can be completely controlled thru the TV remote - turn on, turn off, and volume control? I've read in another thread that the Samsung hw-e450 cannot be turned on via HDMI or volume controlled via optical. Turn-off capability is not a huge deal as I usually kill the entire power strip when done watching tv.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe turn-on is not a big deal either if it will turn on (and not just go into standby) when powered up by the power strip. But volume control is a definite must.
> 
> Thanks!



jclimber99, I have the same set, almost, ES7150. It's a beautiful and a much needed upgrade from my Sony A10 that is being retired to the den for now. Anyway, the new Samsung from Costco has all the bells and whistles including HDMI ARC. I want to mount it up on the wall angled in the corner and hide the cable box behind it. The room is large (15'x15') with vaulted ceilings and the 55" just sounds weak and some of the streaming content just becomes to soft especially if there is other activity nearby. So, like you, I'd like to add some more capable speakers without adding a new AV receiver and speaker wires - hide it all if you can I say.

I'd like to have it controlled with the TV remote (ARC), both on/off and volume. A wireless sub would help fill the room. Are there offerings that can support blue tooth pairing with ipad/iphone and can stream audio? This would be a nice bonus and eliminate more wires and increase overall usage.


I'd like to stay around $200-$300 if possible but suspect my ears will insist on something of higher quality.

After looking a bit, it seems like the TV technology has jumped past the current speaker bars and what we are really looking for isn't available just yet. Am I wrong?

If someone can help with suggestions.


----------



## 66ss

Ok so I bought the Boston acoustics tvee 26 Friday. Sound is good. Bass is great. I think it lacks with highs and well as overall volume (i constanly have it maxed out in a 10x15 room) I know it just has a midrange in the bar no tweeter and power output is 150.


So my question is will the energy power bar fill in those missing highs and get me some more db's?


I am pleased with the tvee26 and bestbuy had um on sale for 250. But I'm thinking an exchange for the energy may be in order. Thanks


----------



## viperx100

Hey all,


I just purchased a condo (my 1st, woohoo) and I want to lose my old 5.1 setup for a clean, minimalist contemporary condo look. Hence, I started looking into soundbars. I've spent countless hours doing research and my head hurts and still no definitive champion. i want a powered bar with a sub (or that has built in decent woofers) that can also play music really well in addition to movies. I don't mind spending up to $1000 and I've narrowed my choices down to the following contestants:


Polk Audio SurroundBar® 9000 Instant Home Theater (not a lot of official reviews of this system but I am leaning toward it because of the specs and the success of the 6000. I just wish it had bluetooth. But apparently the virtual surround is one of the best)


Outlaw Audio OSB-1


Aperion's SLIMstage30


Boston Acoustics TVee Model 30 (like the bluetooth)


Yamaha YHT-S401 (friend has this one and it sounds pretty nice)


Atlantic Technology PowerBar-235 (great reviews and no need for a separate sub means more room space)




If anyone has any of these and could help me decided on which one to get, please do! I am losing my mind over here, haha.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## jw226




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AMGala*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/330#post_22745595
> 
> 
> Just in case you were hoping to control the HTB350 through your tv using Viera link,
> 
> please note that the 350 does not support Viera link.



Ended up getting the YAS 101, jury is still out. Some things sound really good, others are so-so. Not impressed yet but ive only had it one day. Talked myself into the LG since it was one sale for $199.99 but they were out of stock.


----------



## Redrum509




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw226*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/330#post_22751263
> 
> 
> Ended up getting the YAS 101, jury is still out. Some things sound really good, others are so-so. Not impressed yet but ive only had it one day. Talked myself into the LG since it was one sale for $199.99 but they were out of stock.



Good call. I bought this also and I think it sounds great.


----------



## AMGala

I bought the Panasonic SC-HTB20 and it should get delivered today. I wanted to utilize Viera Link with my TV and BDP, and the HT550 was too much more money for a wireless sub and Bluetooth connectivity. I'll post my findings in a few days after using it a bit.


----------



## ironskull

Simple sound bar question here. Which sound bar is better from a sound and connectivity prespective, the Sony HTCT550w or the Samsung HWE550ZA?


----------



## tkurkowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx100*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/330#post_22749936
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I just purchased a condo (my 1st, woohoo) and I want to lose my old 5.1 setup for a clean, minimalist contemporary condo look. Hence, I started looking into soundbars. I've spent countless hours doing research and my head hurts and still no definitive champion. i want a powered bar with a sub (or that has built in decent woofers) that can also play music really well in addition to movies. I don't mind spending up to $1000 and I've narrowed my choices down to the following contestants:
> 
> Polk Audio SurroundBar® 9000 Instant Home Theater (not a lot of official reviews of this system but I am leaning toward it because of the specs and the success of the 6000. I just wish it had bluetooth. But apparently the virtual surround is one of the best)



I would note that the Polk 9000, like the 6000, doesn't accept or switch HDMI. So you'll likely be running it from your digital audio out from your TV, and that output is only 2 channel (except OTA broadcasts which I doubt you'll be using). So they can talk all they want about decoding Dolby Digital and DTS but you ain't ever gonna hear that. Do you really want to spend $800 for that?


Ted


----------



## BuckTurgidson

The Polk 9000 does have two digital optical inputs, for connecting a couple of components such as a cable box, gaming console, blu-ray. This isn't quite as desirable as HDMI, but it works.


----------



## snowyday

Hi all,


Don't know what I'll do without your knowledge and contribution here. I just moved into a new house and purchased the Panasonic P65VT50 and would like to select a soundbar to go with it. However, I have no idea what to select and would love some quick input. The TV will be used in the family room (open concept with a kitchen behind it) which has hardwood floor. The TV will be wall mounted. The room is about 15' 6" by 20'. I am hoping to spend about $300. Less would be great as well. Thanks!


----------



## YoYoMaster77

Hello, I'm looking for a soundbar. What are my choices? My TV, a Samsung PN51E7000 has ARC. I don't want a subwoofer or any extra features, just quality sound that will allow me to hear the movies I watch. I'd like to spend under $200 if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Moyer

I need help choosing between the Yamaha ATS-1010BL ($180 refurb) and the Boston Acoustics TVee Model 25 ($130 on sale). Can anyone help steer me in the right direction?


I really think the glossy black Yamaha would match my Samsung Plasma better.


The Boston has an external sub, which may work better in my room, but the reviews on it are a little more mixed and I'm not sold on the appearance. Maybe if I take the grill on of it...


Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## KathyV66

HELP!!!!


I am trying to research soundbars... I am totally new to this. I think I need a "passive" soundbar because I want to connect it to a receiver. When I search on "passive soundbars" I get all soundbars and have trouble sorting out which is which. My local audio shop has recommended


Paradigm Cinema Trio ($539) coupled with a Cinema Sub ($349). I would like to shop around a bit and compare/assess my options - but I can't figure out what to compare to.... most of the soundbars on sale right now have amplifiers built in so I can't leverage the receiver - ugh!!!!


----------



## Doctego

If I am understanding you correctly and you already have an A/V receiver, why not just look to buy speakers?


----------



## KathyV66

I am in the market for a receiver as well (currently comparing Pioneer SC-1227-K and Denon AVR2113).


Here's my requirements:


- TV room is small and doesn't lend itself to 5 speakers

- I also want to be able to play sound to at least one other room

- Inputs are DVD / Blueray Player, WII, Media Box, Cable, FM Radio (receiver)

- I would like to leverage some of the other sources a receiver offers - eg. internet


----------



## Doctego

I would post something in the Receivers forum. I don't see a sound bar satisfying your needs.


----------



## tkurkowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckTurgidson*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/330#post_22757522
> 
> 
> The Polk 9000 does have two digital optical inputs, for connecting a couple of components such as a cable box, gaming console, blu-ray. This isn't quite as desirable as HDMI, but it works.



Good point. But with having to switch both the TV and the soundbar each time, I would definitely budget for a universal remote - like the URC Digital R50.


----------



## taw04003

I'm looking to buy a sound bar for under $500. I've been doing some research and have come up with a few choices.

1. Yamaha yas 201

2. Yamaha yht 401

3. Harman Kardon SB 16

4. Haier sbev40

5. Vizio vht215


Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dapercy

Where have you found the yht401 for under $500? Also if you are interested in going up to $580 you can get the yamaha ysp-2200 for $578 shipped. Check savinglots.


----------



## Moyer

My TV is a 50" Samsung Plasma PN50C550


We currently watch TV over the air, gaming & netflix on HDMI xbox 360, stream online video from hdmi laptop, and some DVDs and blu rays on a cheap LG blu ray player.


My room is 18x12 with some open doorways. Is a soundbar a particularly bad choice for this room? I like that I'll always have the option of moving it to a bedroom in the future if I decide to upgrade...

 


I'm currently looking at the Yamaha ATS 1010 (YAS 101) without external sub, Sony HT-CT150, and Boston Acoustics TVee 25. I'd be open to suggestions of course though.


I'm not sure if my TV will pass 5.1 from an HDMI input through the Optical out. I'm not sure it even really matters with these cheap sound bars anyway, so I don't know if the HDMI inputs on the Sony are important or not in my case?


The Yamaha looks the sexiest and had the most simplicity. The wired sub on the Sony doesn't bother me as long as I can put it right next to the TV. The BA is probably my last choice because of the mixed reviews. With sales & refurb options, the price is similar on all of them right now.


I'd appreciate suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Rajdawg73

I was recommended because of the setup in my room to get a soundbar that produces a left,center,and right channel. That I can hook into my av receiver



What models should I look at? I really wouldn't like to spend more than 300 or so on it. Is that possible?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Blackdevil77

I have a very hard time helping out my friends with their "audio" desires. Mostly due to their budgets. They all want sound like I have (Seaton Cat 12Cs, dual SubM HP's, Integra DHC-80.3 pre/pro), but don't want to spend the money. My friend is doing a small bedroom over and wants a sound bar. The problem is, he wants to spend under 100 bucks on it. Is there a sound bar that exists on this planet for under 100 bucks that is worth the gas to go to best buy and pick it up? Would it even sound any "better" then the built in tv speakers?


----------



## Moyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackdevil77*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/330#post_22770953
> 
> 
> I have a very hard time helping out my friends with their "audio" desires. Mostly due to their budgets. They all want sound like I have (Seaton Cat 12Cs, dual SubM HP's, Integra DHC-80.3 pre/pro), but don't want to spend the money. My friend is doing a small bedroom over and wants a sound bar. The problem is, he wants to spend under 100 bucks on it. Is there a sound bar that exists on this planet for under 100 bucks that is worth the gas to go to best buy and pick it up? Would it even sound any "better" then the built in tv speakers?



Convince him to spend an extra $30 and order the Boston Acoustics TVee 25 from Amazon.


----------



## chirpie

Throw me in the ring as another guy shopping for a friend. LOL


I know a little bit about sound bars, but not enough to comment based off sound quality. (My #1 criteria.)


So here's the list of item requirements that I've been able to narrow things down to:


1 - It can be either an all-in-one or a bar / receiver separates.


2 - Needs at least 3 hdmi inputs


3 - Can decode most recent formats


4 - Has a subwoofer output if he wanted to add a sub later


5 - Price from $500-800 bucks


Bonus:


Has one component input


If anyone could float 2 or 3 ideas for those requirements (or let me know if that's even possible in that price range.) I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Has one component input



Because of space limitations, I don't know that any will have component _cable_ inputs. Are you referring to optical or digital coax? Do the 3 HDMI inputs have to be on the soundbar or is using an external HDMI switch a possibility? 3 HDMI inputs on the soundbar will definitely limit your choices.


----------



## chirpie

I'm referring to component video (IE red blue green)


That's not a high priority though.


As for the HDMI switching, I'd prefer it either be in the soundbar or in a receiver, with the sound bar needing amplification, but not in a separate HDMI switcher box as that will most likely up the amount of wires/remotes needed. Let me know if that assumption is baseless. Thanks!


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chirpie*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/330#post_22772630
> 
> 
> I'm referring to component video (IE red blue green)
> 
> That's not a high priority though.
> 
> As for the HDMI switching, I'd prefer it either be in the soundbar or in a receiver, with the sound bar needing amplification, but not in a separate HDMI switcher box as that will most likely up the amount of wires/remotes needed. Let me know if that assumption is baseless. Thanks!



Gotcha. I am by no means a veteran of the soundbar scene but I have yet to see one with component inputs. Glad that's not a priority. I would have preferred to have additional HDMI inputs but mine only has 1. I picked up 1 of these so that's no longer a problem:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=8463&seq=1&format=2 


It's relatively small and switches automatically.


Do you just want a subwoofer input or would you take a system with an included sub? If you don't mind a sub included, I believe the Sony CT-550W is great as far as connectivity options.


----------



## chirpie

If it includes the sub, we'll consider that a bonus, though I do come from the school of thought that I'd rather have higher quality drivers in the bar, and add a sub later. I'll add the Sony to my watch list. Thanks.


BTW, on the monoprice switcher, do I assume you need to turn one source off and another on for it to know what to switch to? Thanks!


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chirpie*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/330#post_22773584
> 
> 
> If it includes the sub, we'll consider that a bonus, though I do come from the school of thought that I'd rather have higher quality drivers in the bar, and add a sub later. I'll add the Sony to my watch list. Thanks.
> 
> BTW, on the monoprice switcher, do I assume you need to turn one source off and another on for it to know what to switch to? Thanks!



I haven't tested it extensively but my research shows that it switches to another source when a new source is powered on. Turning the original source off isn't required.


----------



## chirpie

Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## jlouthunder

I have a portable epson moviemate 85hd projector and like to have outside movies in the summer for friends and family. It has built in speakers but only 10 watts. Looking for more sound and portability since movie nights move around, not always at my place. Thinking a one piece soundbar may be the answer. Any suggestions? Specific models? I came across a Denon DHT fs3 originally priced at about $1200 new when it came out a couple of years ago, currently discontinued, but found one at a store being dumped, new, for $300. It has an external subwoofer though, making it a bit cumbersome. Is the quality, especially with the extra woofer worth it or would new 2102 one piece soundbar be better. The projector doesn't have a hdmi, but does have a coaxial out for connectivity.


Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## ainokea808

I live in a condo and have become dissatisfied with the stock tv speakers, so I am looking into the soundbar route. I've done a lot of research on the forums on various models. However it seems almost impossible to settle on one. I would appreciate any input!


Setup:

TV: Samsung UN46es8000 (wall mounted with large windows on one side and open space on the other)

Inputs: Xbox/ps3/DVR

Price range: ~$1600


The models I have been considering are: HK SB30, Bose SR1, Sony CT550. However I just stumbled upon the new JBL Cinema SB400.


I would prefer HDMI inputs, but I am not opposed to running optical if I have to.


Again, any input would be great. Especially if there is a system that I've completely overlooked.


----------



## ahartig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ainokea808*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22778602
> 
> 
> I live in a condo and have become dissatisfied with the stock tv speakers, so I am looking into the soundbar route. I've done a lot of research on the forums on various models. However it seems almost impossible to settle on one. I would appreciate any input!
> 
> Setup:
> 
> TV: Samsung UN46es8000 (wall mounted with large windows on one side and open space on the other)
> 
> Inputs: Xbox/ps3/DVR
> 
> Price range: ~$1600
> 
> The models I have been considering are: HK SB30, Bose SR1, Sony CT550. However I just stumbled upon the new JBL Cinema SB400.
> 
> I would prefer HDMI inputs, but I am not opposed to running optical if I have to.
> 
> Again, any input would be great. Especially if there is a system that I've completely overlooked.



The B&W Panorama version 1 can be had new and used in your price range and is an excellent option:

http://www.amazon.com/Bowers-Wilkins-Panorama-Integrated-System/dp/B0063C1E04/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357329856&sr=8-1&keywords=panorama+soundbar 


It has three digital inputs (2 optical, one coax) and two analog inputs. I have a PS3, xbox, and apple tv hooked up to mine and love it.


here is a review:

http://www.techradar.com/us/reviews/audio-visual/hi-fi-and-audio/hi-fi-and-av-speakers/bowers-and-wilkins-panorama-613192/review 


The Panorama 2 just came out with three HDMI inputs but a much higher price tag...... this thread has some good impressions of the original Panorama:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1400207/bowers-and-wilkins-panorama-impressions


----------



## Andy234

Does anyone here own or have experience with the Toshiba mini 3D soundbar? I have read a couple of good reviews but have not found any local retailers where I could check it out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## simonoaks

Hi,


After some advice, as whilst I have been a member on UK AV forum for 9 years, I have recently moved from Uk to USA and had to leave all my AV stuff behind (panny plasma, onkyo amp, BW speakers , panny br etc). Anyway, love living here in Az and have just ordered a Sammy 64e7000 plasma and will probably buy the sony br 59 from costco today , also have a region free Pioneer dvd player (HDMI) for the 500 region 2 dvds I have and also a wii for the kids.


I am eventually going to get av amp /speakers (probably b&w again or maybe PMC DB1is ) but for now I want a soundbar. The room here is odd as it doesn't have 4 walls as they decided to have the kitchen in the lounge - which seems common over here lol. Lounge is 14 feet wide by 16 (apart from the open bit to kitchen !) and I will be sitting about 15 feet from screen. I have a budget of upto 800 bucks as it is just temporary and would like to wall mount the sound bar under TV.


Don't mind on configuration (can either connect devices into tv and use single optical out to soundbar or connect devices into soundbar and use ARC ) any thoughts on this ?


I went to Magnolia store and listened to Harmon 16b wich was pretty good with the 10 inch sub. Also interested in YSP 2200 but it isn't wall mountable so maybe not. Also second hand YSP 4100 is in price range. I would ideally like to be able to play music from my android as well, so does it need built in Bluetooth or could I stream via TV or get a Roku2 ?


Any advice on what is loudest, with clarity and best bass and not too fussed about surround sound performance just perhaps 2.1/3.1 performance. Are there any known best of breed that meets my needs?


many thanks


Simon.


----------



## NazgulKing

First and foremost this is my first post and I'd like to say hello to the community and I appreciate any responses I get.


I found this thread at the top and I didn't want to create a new one but I wanted to find a solution for my audio needs. Below I've included a layout of my living room with dimensions and placement of my furniture and equipment.


I have a Vizio E601-E3 television which is a 60" Razor LED TV. I have it on a corner stand which is straight at the front and circular on the back. It's against the corner of my living room. I don't have it directly underneath my staircase because the power outlet is on the opposite corner near the DVD case and not below the staircase. On top of that during the holidays we put the table in the corner near the steps and place the christmas tree there.


Anyway, I'm on a serious budget ($200-$300) but I wanted more sound other than the speakers on the TV. I've looked into several systems and I wanted to know from some of the posters on here what they think would be best based on their own personal experiences.


I've looked at 4 systems so far which are the SONY HC-CT150, VIZIO VHT510, YAMAHA YAS-101, and the BOSE Cinemate Series 2. I'm looking for a system that can provide me with clean crisp sound with deep basses and good mids and highs. I'll mainly be using it to watch Blue Ray movies.


The TV has 4 HDMI ports, which I'm using 2 of. One for a cable box and the other for a Roku. It also has optical out.


Out of the 4 systems, I've only heard the BOSE at a local Best Buy,. I am aware that the BOSE stands are controlled environments with altered sounds and I should not expect it to perform the same in my space. I've found BOSE CInemate units on craigslist for around $300.


I want to know what I should go with. Thank you.


----------



## simonoaks

Hi Naz,


I have been looking around too, and have upped my budget , however , if I were you, I would definately consider the Haier SBEV40-Slim, probably best in the 300 dollar range.


----------



## NazgulKing

Thank you simonoaks. I haven't heard of that brand before until a few weeks ago. I'm new to the audio scene so I apologize if I'm coming off as a newbie. I'll have to take a look into reviews and such. Have you personally heard it or have you owned it? What do you think it does well and doesn't do well?


----------



## simonoaks

I haven't heard it, but is seems to be a good alrounder for your budget. I have auditioned several soundbars ( and the best advice any one can give in the AV world - seeing as you are new to it- is go and listen yourself). I have settled on a ysp2200 until I decide on the amp/speaker setup I want.


----------



## Andrei007

Hello everyone, so I want your help in choosing a soundbar.

I found 2 models but i don't know which of them are good...those are the models


1.LG NB3520A http://www.lg.com/us/home-theater-systems/lg-NB3520A-home-theater-system 

2.Samsung HW-E450 http://www.samsung.com/us/video/home-theater/HW-E450/ZA 


I want to connect the soundbar to this tv that i have http://www.lg.com/uk/tvs/lg-42LE5300-led-tv 


So, what are you opinion about those products? Which one to choose?


I really need your help on this one


----------



## joepaiii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andrei007*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22808895
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, so I want your help in choosing a soundbar.
> 
> I found 2 models but i don't know which of them are good...those are the models
> 
> 
> 1.LG NB3520A http://www.lg.com/us/home-theater-systems/lg-NB3520A-home-theater-system
> 
> 2.Samsung HW-E450 http://www.samsung.com/us/video/home-theater/HW-E450/ZA
> 
> 
> I want to connect the soundbar to this tv that i have http://www.lg.com/uk/tvs/lg-42LE5300-led-tv
> 
> 
> So, what are you opinion about those products? Which one to choose?
> 
> 
> I really need your help on this one



The Samsung has hdmi so if your TV supports ARC and CEC then that may be the better choice for ease of use. You can set your tv up to control the on/off and volume of the Samsung through the hdmi CEC and the ARC allows the flexibility of using your TV as the input selector. The LG sounds better than the Samsung but does not support hdmi, optical only. I recently had both and took them both back. I am waiting on the new Vizio's that were announced at CES or will try to pick one of the their older models up if they come back in stock.


----------



## Andrei007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joepaiii*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22808929
> 
> 
> The Samsung has hdmi so if your TV supports ARC and CEC then that may be the better choice for ease of use. You can set your tv up to control the on/off and volume of the Samsung through the hdmi CEC and the ARC allows the flexibility of using your TV as the input selector. The LG sounds better than the Samsung but does not support hdmi, optical only. I recently had both and took them both back. I am waiting on the new Vizio's that were announced at CES or will try to pick one of the their older models up if they come back in stock.


thank you for the reply....i search out and i found that my tv does not suport ARC...so the solution is with optical cable....

It's funny because i asked on different forums about those soundbars and i can't figure it out wich one is better because everyone have they own ideea....some people say lg is better other say lg sucks...everyone has different opinions, so is pretty hard to chose one of them....

A friend on a different forum said another option of buying a Edifier S330 and connect this system to tv with optical cable.....I really don't know what to say....The system will be used in a small apartment and it will be used for watching movies, play games on xbox and listen to music.


So, i need your help please...what are my alternatives on this? What soundbar or system to chose? (i don't like many wires because it's a small apartment and it will look like crap with all the wires laying around...


Thanks again for the help

PS: Sorry for my bad language but i don't speek very well english


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andrei007*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22810999
> 
> 
> thank you for the reply....i search out and i found that my tv does not suport ARC...so the solution is with optical cable....
> 
> It's funny because i asked on different forums about those soundbars and i can't figure it out wich one is better because everyone have they own ideea....some people say lg is better other say lg sucks...everyone has different opinions, so is pretty hard to chose one of them....
> 
> A friend on a different forum said another option of buying a Edifier S330 and connect this system to tv with optical cable.....I really don't know what to say....The system will be used in a small apartment and it will be used for watching movies, play games on xbox and listen to music.
> 
> 
> So, i need your help please...what are my alternatives on this? What soundbar or system to chose? (i don't like many wires because it's a small apartment and it will look like crap with all the wires laying around...
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the help
> 
> PS: Sorry for my bad language but i don't speek very well english



The problem with getting a definitive answer is that, most times, people haven't tested a bunch of units. We can hear them in the store but rarely do they sound the same in your home. I can say that these 2 units were the 2 that I was deciding between when I asked for a soundbar for Christmas. All things equal, I was going to go with the Samsung because I have all Samsung equipment and I have had good experiences with them. That's just me, though. There are certainly enough issues to go around with the Samsung soundbar. From my experience, they are similar. The Samsung has HDMI connectivity, which was huge for me. The Samsung doesn't rock the house but I like the sound a lot. I recently heard the LG at Sam's Club and it seemed to have more "thump" than the Samsung. It definitely sounded good. Keep in mind that more "thump" doesn't necessarily mean better.


My recommendation would be that, if HDMI connectivity doesn't matter to you, see which unit you can get for a better price. Also, look to get it at a place with a decent return policy. That way, you can always return it if it doesn't satisfy you. Personally, I think that they are both good units for the price.


----------



## Andrei007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andrei007*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22810999
> 
> 
> thank you for the reply....i search out and i found that my tv does not suport ARC...so the solution is with optical cable....
> 
> It's funny because i asked on different forums about those soundbars and i can't figure it out wich one is better because everyone have they own ideea....some people say lg is better other say lg sucks...everyone has different opinions, so is pretty hard to chose one of them....
> 
> A friend on a different forum said another option of buying a Edifier S330 and connect this system to tv with optical cable.....I really don't know what to say....The system will be used in a small apartment and it will be used for watching movies, play games on xbox and listen to music.
> 
> 
> So, i need your help please...what are my alternatives on this? What soundbar or system to chose? (i don't like many wires because it's a small apartment and it will look like crap with all the wires laying around...
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the help
> 
> PS: Sorry for my bad language but i don't speek very well english





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22811207
> 
> 
> The problem with getting a definitive answer is that, most times, people haven't tested a bunch of units. We can hear them in the store but rarely do they sound the same in your home. I can say that these 2 units were the 2 that I was deciding between when I asked for a soundbar for Christmas. All things equal, I was going to go with the Samsung because I have all Samsung equipment and I have had good experiences with them. That's just me, though. There are certainly enough issues to go around with the Samsung soundbar. From my experience, they are similar. The Samsung has HDMI connectivity, which was huge for me. The Samsung doesn't rock the house but I like the sound a lot. I recently heard the LG at Sam's Club and it seemed to have more "thump" than the Samsung. It definitely sounded good. Keep in mind that more "thump" doesn't necessarily mean better.
> 
> 
> My recommendation would be that, if HDMI connectivity doesn't matter to you, see which unit you can get for a better price. Also, look to get it at a place with a decent return policy. That way, you can always return it if it doesn't satisfy you. Personally, I think that they are both good units for the price.


Thank you very much for this answer...

You are absolutely right. I think in the end i would go with LG because i have a LG TV. I also have 2 samsung tv( one lcd 40" and one led 32") and i have also a samsung home cinema 5.1 system in another place...

I don't remind very well the Samsung home cinema full name because it was buyed about 4 years ago with the 40" TV also Samsung. It is a good system but to big for my actual place.


So, i would go with the LG soundbar on this one, I hope it won't disappoint me.


Thanks again guys.


----------



## simonoaks

any thoughts on ysp2200 over harmon sb 16 ? Harmon has a 10inch s/w and I have a room with only 3 sides so maybe the 2.1 would be better . They are similar price - which would you get ?


thanks


----------



## GhaSper_-

I have an Epson 705HD and I can't get my Vizio vsb200 soundbar to work with my N64. Would a soundbar with hdmi work?


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GhaSper_-*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22814191
> 
> 
> I have an Epson 705HD and I can't get my Vizio vsb200 soundbar to work with my N64. Would a soundbar with hdmi work?



Can you be more specific? How have you tried connecting it?


----------



## simonoaks

Hi,


So it seems that for some ridiculous reason, my sammy e7000 that is being delivered next week does not output 5.1 via optical. Therefore, can you rec ommend a soundbar for under 700 that will enable me to connect a br player, multi region dvd player and a Roku, pass 3d and also pass 1080i50 and PAL content via ARC to tv? Was thinking YSP 2200 OR Sony 150 , which of these 2 is best and is there anything else I should check out? Can get ysp 2200 for 578 delivered. Thanks


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simonoaks*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22817378
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> So it seems that for some ridiculous reason, my sammy e7000 that is being delivered next week does not output 5.1 via optical. Therefore, can you rec ommend a soundbar for under 700 that will enable me to connect a br player, multi region dvd player and a Roku, pass 3d and also pass 1080i50 and PAL content via ARC to tv? Was thinking YSP 2200 OR Sony 150 , which of these 2 is best and is there anything else I should check out? Can get ysp 2200 for 578 delivered. Thanks



Hi Simon,


Just FYI, but most HDTVs do not output 5.1 audio except from their internal tuner, so that issue isn't just Samsung. You've probably read the YSP2200 thread. Most owners seem to be pretty happy with it especially after taking some time to "tune it in". I do not know if the DVD content would cause any issues, but you could certainly contact Yamaha CS and ask (assuming they know







). BTW, I think you're confusing what ARC does. It is only for sending audio FROM a TV to an external audio system. From the way you phrased your question, I think you're asking if video content will pass correctly TO the TV via HDMI. The YSP2200 does have 3D pass through as does the Sony CT-150.


----------



## simonoaks

Thanks.


I left my who av setup of panny tv, onkyo amp and B&w speakers back in uk when I moved over here, so starting again. Will get similar setup but want soundbar for interim while I audition stuff. So just to be sure- I would connect Sony bd 590, pioneer dvd player and Roku into ysp 2200 via hdmi and connect a hdmi lead from port 2 on tv and set it up as ARC? this the means all the video/ audio passes through the ysp to the tv via the hdmi out on ysp and the audio passes back to the ysp via the same hdmi lead via? Is that all correct? Should you then set br player to pcm?


Thanks


----------



## Possumgirl

Your understanding is close. For the source devices connected to the soundbar, only the video is passed to the TV. The audio is processed directly by the soundbar. ARC doesn't get involved. Set BD player to bitstream.


Now if you want to use smart apps on the TV or connect any other source devices directly to the TV, then you would use ARC to send the audio out to the soundbar.


Make sense?










BTW, the weather in Tucson has got to be quite a change from U.K.


----------



## GhaSper_-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22814487
> 
> 
> Can you be more specific? How have you tried connecting it?



I connected the yellow cable from my N64 to the 705HD, then I connected this rca cable ( http://www.frys.com/product/1646513?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG ) to the 705HD and VSB200. I know the 705HD doesn't have an rca out but the only other option I can think of to make the sound come out of the soundbar is to get an hdmi soundbar.


----------



## simonoaks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22817616
> 
> 
> Your understanding is close. For the source devices connected to the soundbar, only the video is passed to the TV. The audio is processed directly by the soundbar. ARC doesn't get involved. Set BD player to bitstream.
> 
> 
> Now if you want to use smart apps on the TV or connect any other source devices directly to the TV, then you would use ARC to send the audio out to the soundbar.
> 
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the weather in Tucson has got to be quite a change from U.K.



Thanks, That does make sense. So is it better to connect everything to TV and then have ARC out to YSP , or everything to YSP with HDMI out to TV ?


Yes, I love Tucson, I was back in London for New Year and it was wet and miserable. I was working for a huge USA internet firm over there and now work for same company from home, in the sunshine


----------



## simonoaks

One other thing Possum, would you recommend the YSP2200 set up via HDMI for HD sound or HK SB30 set up with just optical out from TV as 2.1 solution ?


thanks


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simonoaks*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22817745
> 
> 
> Thanks, That does make sense. So is it better to connect everything to TV and then have ARC out to YSP , or everything to YSP with HDMI out to TV ?
> 
> 
> One other thing Possum, would you recommend the YSP2200 set up via HDMI for HD sound or HK SB30 set up with just optical out from TV as 2.1 solution ?
> 
> 
> thanks



As to the first question, I'd connect everything to the YSP since it can decode the HD audio codecs and the TV can't.


Since I haven't personally heard either the YSP or the HK it's hard to say which might be the better solution for you. Sound is such a personal thing.


----------



## math-geek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ainokea808*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22778602
> 
> 
> I live in a condo and have become dissatisfied with the stock tv speakers, so I am looking into the soundbar route. I've done a lot of research on the forums on various models. However it seems almost impossible to settle on one. I would appreciate any input!
> 
> 
> Setup:
> 
> TV: Samsung UN46es8000 (wall mounted with large windows on one side and open space on the other)
> 
> Inputs: Xbox/ps3/DVR
> 
> Price range: ~$1600
> 
> 
> The models I have been considering are: HK SB30, Bose SR1, Sony CT550. However I just stumbled upon the new JBL Cinema SB400.
> 
> 
> I would prefer HDMI inputs, but I am not opposed to running optical if I have to.
> 
> 
> Again, any input would be great. Especially if there is a system that I've completely overlooked.



Maybe one of the new Yamaha YSPs or the Bose 1 SR, or stretch the budget to the Bose LS 235/135. You have a good budget but it is really difficult to find a place to audition soundbars at. I would recommend the Bose but it is not my money nor decision, it is all yours.


You have to decide what exactly you expect of the soundbar, and then allocate a budget to that expectation. It seems that you have done that. I own and have owned some incredible sound systems, and the guys at Bose steered me to the LS 235. Can you buy better? Yes you can! They had no qualms in selling me an item for less money that met our needs for a small footprint and it sounds pretty darn good to boot! It is easy to set up, and will give 90% of the population the best sound that they have ever heard. That is the reason for their success! Do not forget the wife approval factor (WAF)!!!!


Best of wishes in your decision!


----------



## simonoaks

Hi,


So I have definitely narrowed it down to YSP 2200, or HK SB30. I do not mind from a cabling stand point if I connect everything to TV or Soundbar first. I think the HK will be better for music, and I could just connect BR direct via optical for movies. My question is: As my lounge only has 3 walls as the right-hand-side when looking at tv, is open into kitchen, would the surround capabilities be wasted on YSP ?


It would also be good to have a wireless sub (can't fathom why 2200 doesn't have one) and it isn't wall mountable - again totally ridiculous , so I am erring towards HK.


From a connection stand point, if I have the HDMIs going into TV, and optical from TV to HK SB30, would I also be able to connect the sony bd 590 to the HK too via optical and if so, will it know to use the BR feed and not the optical from TV when playing BR?


thanks


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simonoaks*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22820520
> 
> 
> 
> From a connection stand point, if I have the HDMIs going into TV, and optical from TV to HK SB30, would I also be able to connect the sony bd 590 to the HK too via optical and if so, will it know to use the BR feed and not the optical from TV when playing BR?
> 
> 
> thanks



Well the HK SB30 only has one optical input, however it also has a digital coax input and your BD player has both optical and coax outputs. So you could connect the BD player's audio out to the soundbar via coax. You would make a setting change on the BD player for audio out to use digital, not HDMI.


----------



## simonoaks

Why would HK make something with no functionality yet charge so much? Then the ysp cannot be wall mounted and has no wireless sub

Do you know what else I could look at that has hdmi or 2 opticals that can be wall mounted with wireless sub for 6-800 dollars?


Thanks


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simonoaks*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/360#post_22821455
> 
> 
> Why would HK make something with no functionality yet charge so much? Then the ysp cannot be wall mounted and has no wireless sub
> 
> Do you know what else I could look at that has hdmi or 2 opticals that can be wall mounted with wireless sub for 6-800 dollars?
> 
> 
> Thanks



No functionality? Don't tell that to the owners that think it sounds very, very good.










Perhaps the Toshiba SBX4250 would fit your needs, except it doesn't cost as much as you want to spend.








http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/adet.to?poid=2000032189


----------



## simonoaks

Im sure it sounds great, but connectivity is very poor. The Toshiba looks ok, how does it compare to the Sony 150 or samsung 450 ?


----------



## carnfek

Hi All,


Currently looking at investing in a Yamaha soundbar.


Had originally decided on the YAS-101 ($250 AUD) as it was the most cost effective and the reviews seemed to be mostly positive. Have found the YHT-S401 for $500 AUD and was wondering if the S401 would be worth paying double for? Any input would be great!


Will mostly be using with PS3 and streaming HD TV/movies to my ST50. Is anybody also able to tell me whether DLNA streaming with optical out from ST50 --> Soundbar will produce DD/DTS sound? Had a search through the ST50 thread but couldn't find a definitive answer.


Cheers


----------



## parker45

Hi guys,


Pioneer VSX-819 receiver with Panasonic plasma TV, DirecTV DVR, PS3 and Apple TV controlled through the receiver. I also have a Yamaha subwoofer and 5 Sony speakers from an old Sony Dream system (10+ years old!) connected for sound. I don't have the speakers arranged around the room for pure surround-sound, instead lined up across the TV stand.


I was recently given a Samsung HW-E350 soundbar for Christmas. From what I've read, if I'm looking for a soundbar for my current set-up, I need a passive soundbar, not a powered one like the HW-E350. Is that correct? Could I make the the HW-E350 work with my set-up? It has two HDMI, but no optical. My receiver's HDMI ports are all accounted for in its current set-up...


The manual doesn't have a set-up for use with a receiver, so I think I should consider other soundbar options.


Anyone have thoughts on how to make it work with what I have (and if it would work okay?), or what soundbar options I should consider with an AV receiver like my Pioneer?


Thanks.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parker45*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22823758
> 
> 
> I was recently given a Samsung HW-E350 soundbar for Christmas. From what I've read, if I'm looking for a soundbar for my current set-up, I need a passive soundbar, not a powered one like the HW-E350. Is that correct? Could I make the the HW-E350 work with my set-up? It has two HDMI, but no optical. My receiver's HDMI ports are all accounted for in its current set-up...



You are correct that powered soundbars are meant to be used instead of a traditional AVR, not with an AVR. There are quite a few passive soundbars ranging from LCR to five-speaker ones.


If you have time to fool around, you could try to make the E350 work with your setup. Take the HDMI that's going from your AVR to the TV and connect it instead to the HDMI-in on the soundbar. Connect the HDMI-out from the soundbar to the HDMI port on the TV. Change the settings on your AVR to output audio to "TV" instead of speakers. Then see what happens.


----------



## parker45

Thanks possumgirl!


The only other worry I have, the soundbar indicates it uses ARC, but I have found that my Panny TC-P50G10 TV doesn't support ARC. Will that give me issues?


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parker45*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22824126
> 
> 
> Thanks possumgirl!
> 
> 
> The only other worry I have, the soundbar indicates it uses ARC, but I have found that my Panny TC-P50G10 TV doesn't support ARC. Will that give me issues?



It shouldn't. ARC only gets involved when sending audio FROM a TV. The idea here is to send the audio/video output from the AVR to the soundbar. If this works, the soundbar would output video over HDMI to TV and process the incoming audio for output to the soundbar speakers.


----------



## pharmade

I am in need of HELP. I am going from a 5.1 (Klipsch Forte's were fronts)) system with wired sub (Velodyne), Oppo BDP-93, and Yamaha RX V867. I have moved and my Sony 55NX810 is now hung above fireplace with 1 HDMI fished through to bookshelf connected to DirectTV in bookshelf. I want to go to a soundbar but am not sure how to do it (without wires showing) and connect the Oppo and receiver with just the one HDMI which comes out of the Direct receiver and into the Sony. Do I need a second HMDMI fished? I am just having trouble trying to think this one through. I could use bookshelf speakers (because there are speaker wires in the bookshelf) but I think they would be positioned too high. I know I won't get the 5.1 experience I had but the JBL Cinema 400 looks like it might fit my bill. Thanks. All opinions are welcome.


)


----------



## perferd

Looking for a sound bar I think. I want super simple but good sound for watching tv and movies. I might listen to music from smartphone as well. My tv will be wall mounted so I would like to wall mount the sound bar underneath. I want a sub for some bass and I would like it to be wireless or at least easy to move around so there are not wires all over the place. As for hook ups I have no idea how it works. As of right now I just hook up my ps3 with hdmi and optical and my cable box with component and composite cables to the tv. TV is 55" sony hx850


Edit: I would like to stay under $800...also I will be in the middle of an open basement so now walls close and cant put anything on the ceiling...


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perferd*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22824737
> 
> 
> Looking for a sound bar I think. I want super simple but good sound for watching tv and movies. I might listen to music from smartphone as well. My tv will be wall mounted so I would like to wall mount the sound bar underneath. I want a sub for some bass and I would like it to be wireless or at least easy to move around so there are not wires all over the place. As for hook ups I have no idea how it works. As of right now I just hook up my ps3 with hdmi and optical and my cable box with component and composite cables to the tv. TV is 55" sony hx850
> 
> 
> Edit: I would like to stay under $800...also I will be in the middle of an open basement so now walls close and cant put anything on the ceiling...



You might want to take a look at the Toshiba SBX4250 . It seems to meet most of your requirements. I don't know how well any soundbar will perform in an open setting with no close walls though.


Just curious, but why do you have your PS3 connected with both HDMI and optical? Or did I read that wrong?


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pharmade*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22824364
> 
> 
> I am in need of HELP. I am going from a 5.1 (Klipsch Forte's were fronts)) system with wired sub (Velodyne), Oppo BDP-93, and Yamaha RX V867. I have moved and my Sony 55NX810 is now hung above fireplace with 1 HDMI fished through to bookshelf connected to DirectTV in bookshelf. I want to go to a soundbar but am not sure how to do it (without wires showing) and connect the Oppo and receiver with just the one HDMI which comes out of the Direct receiver and into the Sony. Do I need a second HMDMI fished? I am just having trouble trying to think this one through. I could use bookshelf speakers (because there are speaker wires in the bookshelf) but I think they would be positioned too high. I know I won't get the 5.1 experience I had but the JBL Cinema 400 looks like it might fit my bill. Thanks. All opinions are welcome.
> 
> 
> )



Powered soundbars aren't meant to be used with receivers. You could look for a soundbar that has at least two HDMI inputs and comes with a wireless sub. Your sat receiver and Oppo would connect to it, and the soundbar would connect to your TV using the existing HDMI.


----------



## perferd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22824944
> 
> 
> You might want to take a look at the Toshiba SBX4250 . It seems to meet most of your requirements. I don't know how well any soundbar will perform in an open setting with no close walls though.
> 
> 
> Just curious, but why do you have your PS3 connected with both HDMI and optical? Or did I read that wrong?



Lol I did but I don't know why so I just unplugged it.


Thanks for the toshiba recommendation. I looked up amazon reviews and it seemed ok but just under it was sony htct260 with excellent reviews


As for my area I don't know what to do. I thought about one of those bose cinemate gs systems too


----------



## bgstewar

I have a 60" Sharp LED TV wall mounted. My wife vetoed my amazing 5.1 setup and we compromised on a soundbar. Currently we have a Sony HTCT100 soundbar, but the sound is terrible and not nearly loud enough (our room is 15'x20').


My budget is around $500.


I'm considering the Yamaha YAS-101 and pairing it with my BIC H-100 sub. I love that the Yamaha has a clear dialogue function, as my main complaint is that I can't hear dialogue while watching TV. And I like that it has a sub out that I can use.


I'd love to have BT connectivity though, which the Yamaha doesn't have. Plus is has no display, so I don't know what input/sound level it is.


I've considered the Sony HTCT150, but I don't think that's much of a step up from my HTCT100. And the Sony HTCT550W, but it seems many complain the sound quality sucks. And about a dozen others, all with fatal flaws.


I know soundbars will never sound as good as my 5.1 setup. Sadly, either I have a true 5.1 setup and get divorced, or compromise and get a soundbar.


I'd love some input from you guys. Thanks so much!


----------



## simonoaks

I have recently bought the HK SB30 for 580 delivered @ Pauls tv .com , if you can stretch your budget a tiny bit. I am still playing around with it, but the sound is awesome, music is fantastic and the wireless sub is heavy and works well. I like it a lot , but the only downside is that the connectivity is verging on the ridiculous for an $800 product. Thankfully I am using it temporarily until I decide on what amp and speakers I want. It only has 1 optical and one digital coax. Fortunately, I only have a BR and mutli region DVD that I want to use, but I have no idea what they were playing at with charging so much for something that is almost unusable for most people. BUT , the sound is good. I only bought it as the YSP 2200 isn't wall mountable.


----------



## bgstewar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simonoaks*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22855511
> 
> 
> I have recently bought the HK SB30 for 580 delivered @ Pauls tv .com , if you can stretch your budget a tiny bit. I am still playing around with it, but the sound is awesome, music is fantastic and the wireless sub is heavy and works well. I like it a lot , but the only downside is that the connectivity is verging on the ridiculous for an $800 product. Thankfully I am using it temporarily until I decide on what amp and speakers I want. It only has 1 optical and one digital coax. Fortunately, I only have a BR and mutli region DVD that I want to use, but I have no idea what they were playing at with charging so much for something that is almost unusable for most people. BUT , the sound is good. I only bought it as the YSP 2200 isn't wall mountable.



That's crazy. There's no way I'd pay that much for something with only one optical in. I really need a receiver like unit that has at least 3 HDMI ins (my TV is wall mounted with the cables running behind the wall - there's no way I'm running more cables through the wall).


----------



## SeaNile

Looking to add a soundbar to my 80" Sharp which is wall mounted. Not interested in a sub as we really just watch basic TV, sports and an occasional movie. Is there a decent soundbar you guys could recommend that would be an easy addition and look good as well.


Thanks.


----------



## bgstewar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaNile*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22858509
> 
> 
> Looking to add a soundbar to my 80" Sharp which is wall mounted. Not interested in a sub as we really just watch basic TV, sports and an occasional movie. Is there a decent soundbar you guys could recommend that would be an easy addition and look good as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The Yamaha YAS-101 is quite popular depending on your needs. Will look tiny next to that massive TV though! Geez!


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaNile*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22858509
> 
> 
> Looking to add a soundbar to my 80" Sharp which is wall mounted. Not interested in a sub as we really just watch basic TV, sports and an occasional movie. Is there a decent soundbar you guys could recommend that would be an easy addition and look good as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I wouldn't dismiss the sub just yet. I basically watch what you described above and the sub is a nice compliment. It's much different than it is in a standard surround system where the sub can be overpowering. It really adds to the experience and many are wireless so you can hide it nicely in the room.


----------



## yhsieh91

I saw a Brand new Bowers and Wilkins Panorama(1st Gen) for $999 at a Bestbuy store near my home.

Should i go for it or Yamaha YSP-4100(also $999)?

My room is rectangle 16'x15' and 4 walls. It should be good for these soundbars.

I do 60% music and 40% movie.

I know both of those soundbars are great choice, and now they are all same price.

Just wondering which one should i pick up.


thank you guys


----------



## simonoaks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yhsieh91*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22861559
> 
> 
> I saw a Brand new Bowers and Wilkins Panorama(1st Gen) for $999 at a Bestbuy store near my home.
> 
> Should i go for it or Yamaha YSP-4100(also $999)?
> 
> My room is rectangle 16'x15' and 4 walls. It should be good for these soundbars.
> 
> I do 60% music and 40% movie.
> 
> I know both of those soundbars are great choice, and now they are all same price.
> 
> Just wondering which one should i pick up.
> 
> 
> thank you guys



Depends - what connectivity do you need? Ysp is good for hdmi inputs and mock surround. B&W is awesome sound, particularly for music.


----------



## yhsieh91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simonoaks*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22862749
> 
> 
> Depends - what connectivity do you need? Ysp is good for hdmi inputs and mock surround. B&W is awesome sound, particularly for music.


I don't really need those HDMI input since I can connect all HDMIs to my TV and out put via digital optical cable to soundbar. Let TV do the pass-through job.

So I must make a decision between surround sound(YSP4100) and sound quality(B&W panorama)?

Does B&W panorama really not that good at surround sound?


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yhsieh91*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22862826
> 
> 
> I don't really need those HDMI input since I can connect all HDMIs to my TV and out put via digital optical cable to soundbar. Let TV do the pass-through job.
> 
> So I must make a decision between surround sound(YSP4100) and sound quality(B&W panorama)?
> 
> Does B&W panorama really not that good at surround sound?



Does your TV only output 2 channel audio? If so, you will have better results connecting all of your sources directly to the soundbar and then connecting the soundbar to your TV.


----------



## yhsieh91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22863008
> 
> 
> Does your TV only output 2 channel audio? If so, you will have better results connecting all of your sources directly to the soundbar and then connecting the soundbar to your TV.


My TV is LG 55LM4600. Did some research and must people say it will pass-through 5.1 digital sound.

So I feel HDMI input doesn't really matter.

Went to bestbuy and listened to B&W Panoroma. The sound is definitely the best.

But not sure about the surround sound because the area isn't a close room.

Can't find a single demo YSP-4100 unit in NYC.

Decision between sound quality and surround sound... hmm..


----------



## simonoaks

I had same dilemma, I went for sound quality including at high volume and music streaming. I am actually very happy with 2.1 for music and 3.1 for movies. You only REALLY get great surround with dedicated amp / speakers, imo. I do think a sub is very important though. I went with HK sb30 as the deal I got was too good to pass up.


You might want to check that your tv passes 5.1 on all inputs - many only pass it from digital cable box and not other devices such as BR etc.


----------



## tkurkowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simonoaks*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22863604
> 
> 
> You only REALLY get great surround with dedicated amp / speakers, imo.



True. Which is why the Yamaha YHT-401soundbar deserves attention. It has outputs for two surround speakers and when I added them it blew the doors off of the YSP-2200 it replaced.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22858771
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dismiss the sub just yet. I basically watch what you described above and the sub is a nice compliment. It's much different than it is in a standard surround system where the sub can be overpowering. It really adds to the experience and many are wireless so you can hide it nicely in the room.



True. One of the main reasons for this is that soundbars usually don't have large mid-range speakers (if they have any at all) so the sub that comes with them is producing the low mid-range as well as the bass. You do want to hear the low mid-range. But you have to be careful with the location of the soundbar subs. Unlike very low bass, you can locate the source of low mid-range sounds so the sub needs to be near the TV. It gets strange when you start hearing the low mid-range coming from a corner of the room.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> True. One of the main reasons for this is that soundbars usually don't have large mid-range speakers (if they have any at all) so the sub that comes with them is producing the low mid-range as well as the bass. You do want to hear the low mid-range. But you have to be careful with the location of the soundbar subs. Unlike very low bass, you can locate the source of low mid-range sounds so the sub needs to be near the TV. It gets strange when you start hearing the low mid-range coming from a corner of the room.



I'm sure that this isn't recommended but I have a HW-E450 soundbar and, because of the WAF factor, I have the sub behind the couch. It sounds good and actually creates a little bit of a surround effect. The couch isn't against the wall. There's about 3 feet behind the couch and the sub is next to a library table behind the couch.


----------



## bsaunder

I have a Panasonic 50GT50 that I just purchased and want to add a soundbar to get better sound when watching basic TV or from streaming through the TV (ie the TV will be the source). I have a dedicated AV system when watching movies etc, so I don't need a fancy soundbar; however I don't want to be turning on the entire sound system each time I watch tv - just my personal preference. I'm fine with the soundbar only being stereo and not simulated surround.


I don't need a sub and I'm already using the optical out from my TV for when I do want the full AV system being used for audio from TV sources. I believe that leaves me with using the HDMI2 connection with ARC or using the headphone jack ouput to power the sound bar. When we are using the TV apps for streaming, we are usually controlling it by the Viera link application on our phones rather than with the remote, so having the bar respond to that volume control would be ideal.


With that in mind - I think I'm limited to using the headphone out or a bar that will respond to viera link controls. Is that correct? or is there a volume level as well with the ARC portion? (I'm new to the ARC functions)


my budget is ~$200, but could stretch it to $300 to get the functionality we want, I doubt I can go much higher. The soundbar also needs to be wall mountable.


I was initially thinking about a vizio vsb202 but would like to get some input as to other options etc.


----------



## terp2007

Asking for a friend, but what is the best soundbar under $200 for a relatively small room open to a dining room and kitchen. Sit about 6 feet from screen. Thanks


----------



## trijohn

Hey everyone. Looking to get a soundbar for my dorm room.probably going to use it with a PS3 and 32 inch Samsung. Looking to spend $100,$150 max.

Some that I have taken note of:

Vizio sb4020m: $136.95, free two day shipping

Vizio vsb200 refurb: $79.99, free two day shipping

Phillips css2123b/f7: $97.20, free two day but currently out of stock.


Also an Audiosource for $90 bucks, a used Boston acoustics system for $144


I don't want to get something too expensive which would cause me to worry about people breaking in and stealing my sound system







. HDMI would be preferable, optical would be ok but I would like full functionality out of the PS3. Good number of ports/connectivity, and Bluetooth and USB would be nice but not needed. Don't really have a preference to subs, wireless, built in, wired. Is a sub even necessary for some of these models and with what I'm going to be using the system for?


Ideas? Opinions? And thank you very much for the help! First big audio purchase


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trijohn*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22871682
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Looking to get a soundbar for my dorm room.probably going to use it with a PS3 and 32 inch Samsung. Looking to spend $100,$150 max.
> 
> Some that I have taken note of:
> 
> Vizio sb4020m: $136.95, free two day shipping
> 
> Vizio vsb200 refurb: $79.99, free two day shipping
> 
> Phillips css2123b/f7: $97.20, free two day but currently out of stock.
> 
> 
> Also an Audiosource for $90 bucks, a used Boston acoustics system for $144
> 
> 
> I don't want to get something too expensive which would cause me to worry about people breaking in and stealing my sound system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . HDMI would be preferable, optical would be ok but I would like full functionality out of the PS3. Good number of ports/connectivity, and Bluetooth and USB would be nice but not needed. Don't really have a preference to subs, wireless, built in, wired. Is a sub even necessary for some of these models and with what I'm going to be using the system for?
> 
> 
> Ideas? Opinions? And thank you very much for the help! First big audio purchase



A subwoofer definitely adds to the experience.. At that price, connectivity will be limited, bluetooth will be out the window, and most won't have a sub. The Phillips is the only one with a sub so I would look there first.


Without knowing the model number of the last 2 you listed, I can't comment there.


----------



## trijohn

AudioSource S325 2.2 80 Watts RMS Speaker System

Boston Acoustics TVee Model 25 Sound System with Sleek Soundbar and Wireless Subwoofer (Black)


Ok, the Phillips. Can you walk me through what I would do to set it up and what cables I would need to connect my devices? AUX IN 1, Digital coaxial in*, Digital optical in, Subwoofer out. I think that this doesn't come with the needed cables.


What do you think about this? Samsung AudioBar HW-E350/ZA-RB Soundbar with Built-in Woofer. I like the HDMI and USB it comes with, but I was scared off initally by bad reviews citing ARC compatibility.

For this one, am I correct in thinking that setup would be one HDMI cable from PS3 to bar, and another HDMI from bar to TV?


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trijohn*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/420#post_22873593
> 
> 
> AudioSource S325 2.2 80 Watts RMS Speaker System
> 
> Boston Acoustics TVee Model 25 Sound System with Sleek Soundbar and Wireless Subwoofer (Black)
> 
> 
> Ok, the Phillips. Can you walk me through what I would do to set it up and what cables I would need to connect my devices? AUX IN 1, Digital coaxial in*, Digital optical in, Subwoofer out. I think that this doesn't come with the needed cables.
> 
> 
> What do you think about this? Samsung AudioBar HW-E350/ZA-RB Soundbar with Built-in Woofer. I like the HDMI and USB it comes with, but I was scared off initally by bad reviews citing ARC compatibility.
> 
> For this one, am I correct in thinking that setup would be one HDMI cable from PS3 to bar, and another HDMI from bar to TV?



You are only connecting a PS3? I don't have 1 so just check the back of it and see what audio outputs it has. I would assume that the PS3 has an optical output so you could connect that from the PS3 to the Phillips. This will do the trick:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10229&cs_id=1022901&p_id=1419&seq=1&format=2 


I only heard the Samsung in the store and it sounded pretty good. I haven't read the reviews but, for your needs right now, ARC won't matter. You can just connect your PS3 to the HDMI IN on the soundbar and then connect HDMI OUT to the TV. Keep in mind that I believe that the USB port on the soundbar will only work for something like a flash drive. I don't believe that it will work for you to connect your phone charger cable and listen to music. For that, you can get something like this:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021816&p_id=9765&seq=1&format=2


----------



## trijohn

Yes, PS3 has HDMI out and digitial optic out.


So the big question. The Phillips or the Samsung?

I've heard that bars with separate subs tend to sound better, but then I'll only be getting the optical audio instead of the HD on the Phillips. The Phillips has a jack for wired music playing, and I have an Aux cable so there is that.


The Samsung has the HDMI ports for full functionality with the PS3 and USB, I'm assuming it also has that Aux cable jack. However, the sub is built in. The wattage on the Samsung is higher.


They're both about the same price. $97.20 for the Phillips, new, free two day shipping. $99 for the Samsung, refurb, almost $8 for shipping.


I think the Phillips is the better choice?


Related questions. Does passive or powered matter in this case and I don't need a receiver for either one right? I don't have a receiver...


----------



## simonoaks

Samsung e450 is 219 at costco right now. Just put one in my cart for bedroom


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simonoaks*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/420#post_22882755
> 
> 
> Samsung e450 is 219 at costco right now. Just put one in my cart for bedroom



You're posting from the store? That's dedication.


They usually have the HW-E450C, which come with an HDMI and optical cable. Even better.


----------



## simonoaks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/420#post_22882793
> 
> 
> You're posting from the store? That's dedication.
> 
> 
> They usually have the HW-E450C, which come with an HDMI and optical cable. Even better.



Yes, I was at store - and yes it was that one with the HDMI.


----------



## mojorabbit

Folks, I posted this to Davyo almost two weeks ago. Dunno if he's on vacation, but since it's been a while and got no reply, I thought I'd share this with everyone and see if anyone can help me out.


I'm a home-theater enthusiast from Brazil, who's about to move out of my house in a couple of weeks. I'll be getting either a 51' or 60' inch TV for my living room and since it's not a huge apartment, I'm not bringing my 6.2 Sony Muteki HT with me.


I was in Florida for Xmas 2011-2012 and got a Panasonic SC-HTB10 120W 2.1-Channel Slim Sound Bar System with 3D Pass Through. Last of its kind @ Kmart. Brought it back to Rio, where I live, plugged it in and was quite surprised and pleased with the results, as well as the HDMI input.


After reading several of Davyo's posts, I noticed he mentions that one shouldn't worry about having HDMI on a soundbar. My fiancee is going once again to Florida in 3 weeks (1st week of February) and she'll get me another soundbar there. Thing is, there's no way to bring a true 2.1 system, so we can't have a subwoofer, it's too huge and bulky to bring on the plane, and there're no such things as soundbars available for purchase in Brazil (Philips tried, but it didn't catch on).


Naturally, I'd get another Panasonic, but those have been discontinued. I'm hooking up to my TV a PS3, the my cable TV box (provided by the cable TV company) and probably another HDMI device, such as a WDTV media player or something similar.


Since Davyo mentioned that optical and / or coaxial do the trick, I was wondering if getting a Yamaha YAS-101BL Front Surround System ( http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YAS-101BL-Front-Surround-System/dp/B005IVUWHW/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1358365581&sr=1-1&keywords=yamaha+sound+bar ) would be a good option for me, since it decodes DTS and the like (no TrueHD and more recent one, but oh well...) Also, it'd be only 50 dollars more from what I paid for in the Panasonic, and the lack of subwoofer is just what I need. It'd be clicks away from Amazon delivering it to her house.


Would I be able to have some info, advice and the opinion from anyone that could help me on that? Are there better options out there that I'm unaware of?

I'm sorry for the long message, but I thought I'd give it a shot.


thanks in advance,


mojorabbit


----------



## bsaunder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsaunder*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22868443
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic 50GT50 that I just purchased and want to add a soundbar to get better sound when watching basic TV or from streaming through the TV (ie the TV will be the source). I have a dedicated AV system when watching movies etc, so I don't need a fancy soundbar; however I don't want to be turning on the entire sound system each time I watch tv - just my personal preference. I'm fine with the soundbar only being stereo and not simulated surround.
> 
> 
> I don't need a sub and I'm already using the optical out from my TV for when I do want the full AV system being used for audio from TV sources. I believe that leaves me with using the HDMI2 connection with ARC or using the headphone jack ouput to power the sound bar. When we are using the TV apps for streaming, we are usually controlling it by the Viera link application on our phones rather than with the remote, so having the bar respond to that volume control would be ideal.
> 
> 
> With that in mind - I think I'm limited to using the headphone out or a bar that will respond to viera link controls. Is that correct? or is there a volume level as well with the ARC portion? (I'm new to the ARC functions)
> 
> 
> my budget is ~$200, but could stretch it to $300 to get the functionality we want, I doubt I can go much higher. The soundbar also needs to be wall mountable.
> 
> 
> I was initially thinking about a vizio vsb202 but would like to get some input as to other options etc.



In case anyone else is in the same situation - I ended up getting the Panasonic HTB20 soundbar and sub. I almost got the Boston Acoustic TV10 bar to use with the RCA inputs and the headphone out, however the Panasonic offered the auto power on and off by viera link when using the ARC HDMI. After 5 days of use, I can say it has worked great and pretty seamlessly. Every now and then the TV defaults to the TV speakers, but a quick trip to the menu to select viera link and speaker selection fixes it. Overall, I'm impressed with the quality of sound from the bar for the price paid.


----------



## jonny-zed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/390#post_22824944
> 
> 
> You might want to take a look at the Toshiba SBX4250 . It seems to meet most of your requirements. I don't know how well any soundbar will perform in an open setting with no close walls though.
> 
> 
> Just curious, but why do you have your PS3 connected with both HDMI and optical? Or did I read that wrong?



A couple of quick notes on the Toshiba SBX4250, which I just purchased:

I went with it because it combined a good price with integrated bluetooth and enough HDMI ports (2 in 1 out) to satisfy my requirements.
Setup is really simple. The subwoofer paired with the soundbar without any user intervention on my part even though the manual says I'm supposed to push a button on the sub to make this happen. Connecting cables to the soundbar is slightly tricky because the ports are recessed and there's not alot of space in the recesses. So you have to bend the cables slightly but then they insert with no issues.
My expectations for sound quality were low since Toshiba is not exactly a household name for audio components and definitely not speakers. But I have to say, I'm happy with the sound quality. Watching "Bourne Supremacy" BDP as I write this and it sounds great after a couple of quick adjustments. One critique is that it doesn't dynamically adjust sound levels. For quiet scenes, we keep turning up the volume only to turn it back down during louder action scenes. That can get pretty old watching a movie as dynamic as "Bourne"
I can't yet figure out how the auto EQ settings work, but I do like the flexibility of being able to adjust bass level, subwoofer output and treble independently.
Bluetooth paired and connected effortlessly with both my wife's and my iPhone, although not at the same time. Didn't even have to enter the 0000 code. That's where the fun sort of ends, however, because Bluetooth range is awful. If you are playing music from more than a few feet away, the sound frequently drops out. The good news is that once you are connected via bluetooth, the Toshiba remote allows you to play, pause, skip ahead or back through playlists, and of course adjust the audio levels.
The unit doesn't come with a printed manual, you have to download it from the Toshiba web site. The manual is overly simple and doesn't provide information that would simplify certain tasks such as the difference between "surround" modes or what to expect for bluetooth range. In general, the user manual seems like an afterthought.


The SBX4250 is selling at Best Buy for $299, which is not bad considering what you get. Actually I paid less than that, but it's a long story. I first tried out the Sony HTCT550W, which is slightly more expensive but doesn't sound quite as good as the Toshiba IMO. Also, the Sony has an extra component, the central control unit, which I found to be noisy although having it makes it slightly easier to set everything up. The Sony also has 3 HDMI in vs. 2 for the Toshiba and decodes DTS audio formats in addition to Dolby Digital. The Toshiba only does DD but that's certainly adequate for a 2.1 system. The Sony also has a built in FM tuner which I didn't try, but probably would use over time. Finally, the Sony does not support bluetooth which in the end we decided we wanted.


Hope this mini review is helpful. If anyone has any questions, feel free to post here or send me a PM.


----------



## wingnut4772

I am looking for a bar that can be used outside and get loud but still sound good.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/420#post_22923415
> 
> 
> I am looking for a bar that can be used outside and get loud but still sound good.



Permanently? What sources do you have?


----------



## wingnut4772

Well maybe. That's up for debate. I'm open to getting whatever I need. Right now I only have the tv out there.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/420#post_22925579
> 
> 
> Well maybe. That's up for debate. I'm open to getting whatever I need. Right now I only have the tv out there.



I'm not sure where you live and I haven't researched any soundbars meant to be out in the elements but I can't think that leaving it outside permanently is a good idea. Humidity alone would probably kill it pretty quickly. Is your TV meant for outside use? Is there permanent cover?


----------



## mojorabbit

Folks, still nothing on this? I could really use some advice... Anyone?

thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojorabbit*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/420#post_22891239
> 
> 
> Folks, I posted this to Davyo almost two weeks ago. Dunno if he's on vacation, but since it's been a while and got no reply, I thought I'd share this with everyone and see if anyone can help me out.
> 
> 
> I'm a home-theater enthusiast from Brazil, who's about to move out of my house in a couple of weeks. I'll be getting either a 51' or 60' inch TV for my living room and since it's not a huge apartment, I'm not bringing my 6.2 Sony Muteki HT with me.
> 
> 
> I was in Florida for Xmas 2011-2012 and got a Panasonic SC-HTB10 120W 2.1-Channel Slim Sound Bar System with 3D Pass Through. Last of its kind @ Kmart. Brought it back to Rio, where I live, plugged it in and was quite surprised and pleased with the results, as well as the HDMI input.
> 
> 
> After reading several of Davyo's posts, I noticed he mentions that one shouldn't worry about having HDMI on a soundbar. My fiancee is going once again to Florida in 3 weeks (1st week of February) and she'll get me another soundbar there. Thing is, there's no way to bring a true 2.1 system, so we can't have a subwoofer, it's too huge and bulky to bring on the plane, and there're no such things as soundbars available for purchase in Brazil (Philips tried, but it didn't catch on).
> 
> 
> Naturally, I'd get another Panasonic, but those have been discontinued. I'm hooking up to my TV a PS3, the my cable TV box (provided by the cable TV company) and probably another HDMI device, such as a WDTV media player or something similar.
> 
> 
> Since Davyo mentioned that optical and / or coaxial do the trick, I was wondering if getting a Yamaha YAS-101BL Front Surround System ( http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YAS-101BL-Front-Surround-System/dp/B005IVUWHW/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1358365581&sr=1-1&keywords=yamaha+sound+bar ) would be a good option for me, since it decodes DTS and the like (no TrueHD and more recent one, but oh well...) Also, it'd be only 50 dollars more from what I paid for in the Panasonic, and the lack of subwoofer is just what I need. It'd be clicks away from Amazon delivering it to her house.
> 
> 
> Would I be able to have some info, advice and the opinion from anyone that could help me on that? Are there better options out there that I'm unaware of?
> 
> I'm sorry for the long message, but I thought I'd give it a shot.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> mojorabbit


----------



## welovesundays

I am looking for a sound system for my parents. They went to a local electronics store and the salesman convinced them to buy a Bose Lifestyle 135 system for EUR 2,700. They were impressed by the sound and that the system doesn't require many speakers and cables. ( I wrote about it in the Hifi forum. )


I don't think I can convince them of a 5.1 system. So I want to find a soundbar+subwoofer system, that is better than the Bose Lifestyle 135 but not as expensive (I read here and in other forums that the Bose system is overprized and not even that good).


- What soundbar system do you recommend (also see requirements below)?

- What would be better: 1.1 (soundbar+sub), 2.1 (L+R+sub), 3.1 (L+R+front/soundbar+sub)?


Here are some key pointers:

- EUR 1,500-1,700 budget max

- May be an "all-inclusive" system (soundbar, receiver, sub, remote) or using separate components

- Soundbar, subwoofer, AV receiver (can be part of the system or a separate AV receiver as long as it's in the budget)

- No cables

- Universal remote (can be a Harmony as long as it's in the budget)

- Pretty big and spacious living room

- Main application is listening to music and better TV sound (they don't bother with surround sound though)

- Sound that is at least as good as the Bose Lifestyle 135; "room filling" sound


----------



## Doctego

If they like the sound of the Bose and they have the money, why replace it? Many people here have something against Bose. We could go on and on about that for some time. The bottom line for me is the sound.


----------



## chris1neji

SETUP:

TV Plasma Panasonic TC-P50C2

X-Box-360 (connected using component cables)

PS3 (connected using HDMI)

PC (connected using HDMI)

no cable atm, probably won't be if I do get cable I'll connect it using component cables


Anyways is it possible for all these devices to output sound to this sound bar? If so how would I go about this. Do I connect this sound bar to a Digital Audio Output (optical) jack on my TV and all my stuff gets sound? If that's the case why is there some sound bars with like 4 HDMI ports?


I want to spend no more than 300. Also something that really is bugging me will I be able to control the sound with my TV remote? if not do universal remotes do the job ?

Should I stay away from the 100 dollar sound bars? what about 200? and so on?


----------



## edovp

I'm getting a 42" Panasonic plasma TV for my 15' by 20' living room and would like to get a soundbar for better sound. I'm not expecting miracles, just something with some more kick.


WireCutter had me thinking Vizio VHT215 , then I thought maybe a Panasonic would integrate better. I've tried searching, but I think I'm just complicating my search and confusing myself, so I'd like to ask for a recommendation or two.


Here's my criteria:


1. Around $300.


2. I won't have a receiver, just a cable box, AppleTV and maybe an Xbox. I'd like something that's basically plug-and-play and will automatically turn on/off with the TV and switch to the right source without hassle.


3. I don't care if it requires power.


4. I'll probably need a wireless subwoofer.


5. Less than 40" wide would be ideal. I'm working with an in-wall cavity, hence why I'm settling for 42".


Thanks for any help offered and sorry if I left our some vital information.


----------



## sophie71

I to am in the market for a soundbar. I have a old bose 321, and am looking at the higher end models such as the panorama 2, the martin logan vision, the definitive technology xtr, the outlaw, or one of the yamaha projectors. I can get a zvox 580 for $360 if people think the sound is good enough. Looking to connect my sonos, so music is important as well! Thoughts, an advice would be much appreciated?


----------



## G0ldMembe12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sophie71*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/420#post_22942969
> 
> 
> I to am in the market for a soundbar. I have a old bose 321, and am looking at the higher end models such as the panorama 2, the martin logan vision, the definitive technology xtr, the outlaw, or one of the yamaha projectors. I can get a zvox 580 for $360 if people think the sound is good enough. Looking to connect my sonos, so music is important as well! Thoughts, an advice would be much appreciated?


I just picked up a Solo Cinema for a great price and I love it. Blu-Rays sound amazing and the HDMI inputs and DTSHD decoding are a big plus IMO. It has a great look and a thin profile, the wireless sub sounds alot better than it thought it would too. Go to BB and listen to all the sounds bars, that's what I did. All of the high end ones sound good, it comes down to what you like,what you need and what you can afford







.


----------



## aphex

Been contemplating switching from a receiver/multiple speaker set-up to a sound bar as of late. Currently have a Denon AVR-1612 w/ Athena Micra 6 setup, but given the space limitations of our new place we aren't currently using the rear channels and the front channels are pretty much right in front of the side of each TV on the stand. Started looking into speaker stands, but with a baby that may be walking in 5-6 months, speaker stands aren't really the obstacles i'd like her to grab onto










Would switching to a ~$500 sound bar be an upgrade from our current setup?


----------



## wormraper

ok guys, I got a 55LM4600 for the bedroom and I don't have room for a full 5.1 setup in there (especially near the front). was thinking of the Sony HCT-60 from costco and hadn't seen much reviews on that particular one. I was also wondering if the HCT60 had a sub out where I could attach an external sub to sometime down the road (probably build a tapped horn or something like a mini THT to stick under the bed or use as a nightstand for the sub requirements


if not (or even if SO) is there a universally recommended sb that's considered the best bang for your buck for a bedroom TV?


----------



## diofree

Hi guys,

Just got a new tv and my HTPC parts are on their way. Right now I have my gaming rig temporarily hooked up to my TV. One thing that is bothering me is the sound. The sound is GOOD, however, I am getting frustrated with the clarity of voices. I'm sure you have all experienced this before. Wall-rattling action scenes where you have to jump on the remote to turn it down, and whisper-quiet dialogue where you have to jack the volume way up to hear anything. I have improved things by messing with the EQ but it's still not ideal.


If I want to control everything through my harmony remote, I am guessing the best option would be a sound bar, correct?

What do people think?


I am not looking to spend much, and i share a wall with my neighbours so alot of bass is out of the question. Here are some options i came across:


Samsung http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/S...-3500%20CA 

Vizio http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/S...u=V25-7016 

Sony http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/sony...25be23en02 


thoughts?


----------



## chris1neji

one week and 4 days without any tips, any help would be highly appreciated guys


----------



## ProjTech

Hi All,


i am on the hunt for a resonalbly price sound bar with 2 or more HDMI inputs.


I have been searching extensively on the net and walking into my local stores lke richer sounds, maplins, etc...

I ahppened to come across this gem or what im hoping is a gem of a sound bar.


My room is 21ft by 18ft so not exactly that big im thinking this might be the perfect solution to my issue as i have


3 inputs


Virgin Media Tivo

Sony 3D blu ray

Xbox 360


1 out put


Optoma HD33 Dlp full HD 1080p 3D projector.


the bar im currently looking at is a


LG NB2520A 80W Soundbar - this comes with a built in sub for added base but it contains the 3 x HDMI inputs that would help me get rid of my switch box i currently use.

Cheapest i have found this is in Richer Sounds for £169.

Now i sit here typing this wondering what could be so wrong with this item for me to find it with 3 HDMI ins and 1 HDMI Out and the price to be half of what i have found on any other sound bar containing 2+ HDMI Inputs.

Do any of you have any experaiance on this one?


My other option at present is the sleek looking Samsung HW-E551/XU soundbar which i have found to only contain 2 HDMI inputs which i can live with and coems in at £269


----------



## jonny-zed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chris1neji*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/420#post_22933554
> 
> 
> SETUP:
> 
> TV Plasma Panasonic TC-P50C2
> 
> X-Box-360 (connected using component cables)
> 
> PS3 (connected using HDMI)
> 
> PC (connected using HDMI)
> 
> no cable atm, probably won't be if I do get cable I'll connect it using component cables
> 
> 
> Anyways is it possible for all these devices to output sound to this sound bar? If so how would I go about this. Do I connect this sound bar to a Digital Audio Output (optical) jack on my TV and all my stuff gets sound? If that's the case why is there some sound bars with like 4 HDMI ports?
> 
> 
> I want to spend no more than 300. Also something that really is bugging me will I be able to control the sound with my TV remote? if not do universal remotes do the job ?
> 
> Should I stay away from the 100 dollar sound bars? what about 200? and so on?



Alot of questions in one post, which may explain why the response took so long, but here goes:


1. It's likely that you can get a soundbar that will handle audio from all 3 of your sources.

2. There are two ways to do it: A) connect all your sources to the TV and then run the optical out to the soundbar, or B) if the soundbar does have HDMI, connect your sources to the soundbar and then connect the soundbar to the TV via the soundbar's HDMI out. In that case, the HDMI out is only used for video to the TV. In the HDMI scenario, you'd connect the PS3 and PC to the soundbar via HDMI and for the X-box, you'd run the L/R audio in to either L/R RCA or 3/8" line in from a Y cable. The X-Box would then connect to the TV via the RGB component cables. The soundbar would handle the HDMI switching between the PS3 and PC. If the soundbar has HDMI I/O, then you wouldn't need the digital audio connection from the TV. In scenario A, you would use the optical out from the TV into the soundbar.

3. The reason for HDMI in a soundbar is so you have a single point of control although I believe some soundbars will decode digital surround sources like DD or DTS and output using whatever surround simulation technique they use. Mine (Toshiba SBX4250) does that, although quite honestly, if you really want surround sound, use an AVR and a 5.1 or better speaker setup. When you use the digital optical out from the TV, the soundbar is usually only processing a stereo signal from the TV, but that's not necessarily a bad thing considering it's a soundbar and not a full 5.1 speaker setup.

4. I personaly haven't seen any


----------



## psumazda6

Hello, looking for a budget soundbar for a kids' play room. Trying to stay in the $300 or less range, but will go slightly higher if necessary. Unit will be paired with a 40" Samsung LED.


Priority is a unit with a solid front or rigid grills. Concerned about wandering hands damaging fabric grills or speakers. Was all set to buy the Sony 260 but it has a material front that a child could easily damage. Next choice was Samsung 450, but it has exposed tweeters so that's a problem as well.


Would like decent sound quality, but willing to compromise as this is not the main home theater room. HDMI connectivity not a big priority; more concerned with ease of use (i.e. volume adjustment from main remote).


Thanks in advance!


----------



## wormraper

I have the chance to pick up a 1 year old JVC TH-BA1 soundbar for $100 on craigslist. is that a fair price or should I try to bargain him lower?


----------



## ray16kv

Does the Bose sr1 work well with a Panasonic VT? How about bluray player? Give me some ideas for a bar and a player for this Plasma. I do appreciate your help.


----------



## Newbie314

Hi.

I am primarily interested in a passive sound bar with surround speakers. The only ones that I have found so far are by Definitive Technology. I have listened to their Mythos XTR SSA-5 ultra thin. I was not impressed by it. Also, this sound bar does not seem to have good reviews overall. The other one they make is Mythos SSA-50 which seems to have much better review. However, I haven't found it on display anywhere close by to be able to listen to it.


I have also looked at Martin Logan Motion Vision which is actually a powered sound bar. It sounds much better than Mythos XTR SSA-5. So here is the question: Has anyone listened to both Mythos SSA-50 and Martin Logan Motion Vision, and how do they compare?


Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## sandtrapppp

Hi,


I am also searching for a soundbar for my living room which has 18' ceilings and an open floor plan. I am attaching the floor plan for a better visual. I have a 65VT50 and the sound echos a lot and it is difficult to understand the dialog. I was hoping I could put in a sound bar that can solve my issue. I was looking at the yamaha ATS-1010BL, 401 and even the 2200 and wanted to get some feedback from other users. I know they are in very different price ranges but I just wanted to get a better understanding of my options. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## BuckTurgidson

I haven't listened to the Def Tech soundbar, but I've been a fan of their other products, my primary home entertainment sound system is comprised of Mythos speakers. I do have the Martin Logan Vision in another room, it is a very nice sounding soundbar. It does a good job with low frequency sound, but I still decided to add a Martin Logan Dynamo 700w subwoofer (wireless), and this setup will really rock a medium size room.


----------



## suffolk112000

Help me choose a soundbar:


Panasonic VT50 55" plasma.

Direc TV

Panasonic BD500 Blu Ray player


Room is 23X17. The TV is set up along the 23' wall. The room has cathedral ceilings.


$500ish budget.


----------



## kaosvarkas

Please Help!


I just bought a 55" LG 55LS4500 HDTV and the sound on it is terrible IMO. I would like to to upgrade the sound system with something. I am thinking my best bet with my budget will be a soundbar w/ subwoofer but I'm open to all suggestions.


The TV itself has only 2 HDMI Inputs and a Digital Output. I am on a budget of $300 or under.


My TV is up against one wall and my couch is against the opposite wall, with one wall to the right and open to the left. There is roughly 7-8 feet between the TV and the couch.


I'm just looking to get some opinions on what my best options are within my limitations.


----------



## comptr

Need Help


Master Bedroom


Equipment: Sony Bravia KDL40EX640, Dish Joey , Sony Blu-Ray Player


Looking for a sound bar that can be mounted. Also must have HDMI.


Budget: 300-400


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simonoaks*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/420#post_22885925
> 
> 
> Yes, I was at store - and yes it was that one with the HDMI.


I looked at the specs and this soundbar will only do 2-1 .


I get confused because my new TV will pass out native what it gets through toslink in either PCM, or Dolby so the bar needs to have a Dolby decoder

capability... It seems like 2-1 is sort going back to Sterio when some systems will do 5-1. I also don't understand HDMI ARC which one of the TV ports has


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaosvarkas*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/450#post_23031234
> 
> 
> Please Help!
> 
> 
> I just bought a 55" LG 55LS4500 HDTV and the sound on it is terrible IMO. I would like to to upgrade the sound system with something. I am thinking my best bet with my budget will be a soundbar w/ subwoofer but I'm open to all suggestions.
> 
> 
> The TV itself has only 2 HDMI Inputs and a Digital Output. I am on a budget of $300 or under.
> 
> 
> My TV is up against one wall and my couch is against the opposite wall, with one wall to the right and open to the left. There is roughly 7-8 feet between the TV and the couch.
> 
> 
> I'm just looking to get some opinions on what my best options are within my limitations.


I am searching also but the only 5-1 soundbars are very expensive. There are a lot of 2-1 soundbars that operate on toslink. If you have room to put in wired system aDenon1713 AVR with some 5-1 Energy speakers would be nice instead of a soundbar. The AVR has 6 HDMI inputs and supports HDMI ARC on the output which should solve your lack of input problem on the TV. For a bedroom a 2-1 Boston Acustics TVee 25 or 26 would be ok. The 25 is 2-1 but the newer 26 is 5-1


----------



## whoit

Hope this is the right place to ask!


I'm looking for a soundbar that will primarily do the following:

1) Act as a center channel

2) Has wireless subwoofer or wired sub that is less than 6" in one dimension so i can fit it in my space.

3) Is slim - less than 5" tall


Mostly I'm looking for good dialog audio (center) and decent bass for movies and music.

I want to get rid of my Bose Acoustimass 5.1 system

I already have good surround from (LF, RF, RR, LR) from another system.


I don't need the bells and whistles like Bluetooth, etc. - just good sound.

and I'd prefer something that installs to my receiver (like 'normal' speakers)

as I will only use this via my receiver (not from my TV).


Should I be buying a center and sub separately or is a soundbar/sub com a better option?


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whoit*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/450#post_23051295
> 
> 
> I don't need the bells and whistles like Bluetooth, etc. - just good sound.
> 
> and I'd prefer something that installs to my receiver (like 'normal' speakers)
> 
> as I will only use this via my receiver (not from my TV).
> 
> 
> Should I be buying a center and sub separately or is a soundbar/sub com a better option?



Since you have an AVR and intend to continue using it, you do NOT want a soundbar. Get a center speaker that's timbre matched to your LF/RF speakers, plus whatever sub you want.


----------



## whoit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/450#post_23052257
> 
> 
> Since you have an AVR and intend to continue using it, you do NOT want a soundbar. Get a center speaker that's timbre matched to your LF/RF speakers, plus whatever sub you want.



Yeah, that figures.


I was considering a soundbar 'cause they're not very tall...thanks.


----------



## chriso89

What soundbar should I buy? Samsung HW-e450 or Samsung HW-e551.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriso89*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/450#post_23055766
> 
> 
> What soundbar should I buy? Samsung HW-e450 or Samsung HW-e551.



What's your budget? What will you be connecting? What TV do you have? You need to provide some information. Any information.


----------



## chriso89

My budget is at max e551 pricerange. I live in Norway so the prices is different. I have ordered the Philips 46pfl9707. (Best tv out right now ). And will use arc or optical. Will use the soundbar for music (kpop) battlefield and tv series and some movies. I need good dialog sounds. I am choosing from these model: e55, e450 and Yamaha yas 101n, yht 401. And maybe LG NB3520A


----------



## david8613

looking for a sound bar for my 70" sharp, who makes a super wide bar with big sound?


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whoit*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/450#post_23051295
> 
> 
> Hope this is the right place to ask!
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a soundbar that will primarily do the following:
> 
> 1) Act as a center channel
> 
> 2) Has wireless subwoofer or wired sub that is less than 6" in one dimension so i can fit it in my space.
> 
> 3) Is slim - less than 5" tall
> 
> 
> Mostly I'm looking for good dialog audio (center) and decent bass for movies and music.
> 
> I want to get rid of my Bose Acoustimass 5.1 system
> 
> I already have good surround from (LF, RF, RR, LR) from another system.
> 
> 
> I don't need the bells and whistles like Bluetooth, etc. - just good sound.
> 
> and I'd prefer something that installs to my receiver (like 'normal' speakers)
> 
> as I will only use this via my receiver (not from my TV).
> 
> 
> Should I be buying a center and sub separately or is a soundbar/sub com a better option?



I bought a Boston Acustics TVEE 26 that has both Optical Toslink and analog inputs(for playing off IPOD).. I am well satisfied as the little woofer is wireless and over the optical cable I get 5-1 to the Bar. It has Cinema and Music mode and also switchable inputs using the little remote that controls volume and mute. The Cinema mode delivers surround while the music mode is more direct and is good for concerts, video's, and TV newscast. The bar is within your specs and the woofer can be paced anywhere in the room and is small. This barr has features that are found on more expensive bars and I am well satisfied. This bar does not need to be hooked directly to TV but it is best that way to get the full effect.as it will decode Dolby and my TV (Panasonic) puts out LPCM and Dolby digital. In my LR I have a regular AVR and Energy surround speakers that uses a center speaker. but the center speaker is much larger than your requirements. I watched a Christian Bale movie that was about the 1937 Rape of Nanking that had both english and chineese with subtitles last night in 5-1 surround and the sound was really greeat


For the others seeking a good soundbar, I chose the BA TVEE 26 over the Yahama and Polk due to price. I am well satisfied with the sound quality and since I did not need HDMI ARC (even though my TV does have a HDMI ARC port) found it to be a less expensive way of getting good sound in my Bed Room TV setup. The setup is easy and the bar comes with everything including a mounting template for wall mount so all I need was a couple of dry wall screws. To hide the Toslink cable and the power cable, I found the store boughr wire mold too large and so I made my own on my table saw and painted to match the walll for almost invisible install for my wall mount Plasma TV


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david8613*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/450#post_23069436
> 
> 
> looking for a sound bar for my 70" sharp, who makes a super wide bar with big sound?


Depends on your budget. You can spend $2000 or $800 or a Polk for $500. What you need to know first is what your TV will output and the Method. Does the output HDMI ARC, Digital Optical, Analog? Will you be using an AVR? What other devices will you be using? (PS3, Xbox, Cable, Direct TV, Headphones (wireless/wired). It takes a bit of study to get things matched up before you do your research.


----------



## david8613

my budget is flexible, I am currently selling my 5.1 infinity tower set up, very large set up. what I want is a great sounding set up that will look good too, I'm currently looking at yamaha ysp series, definitive technology xtr series, but as I'm doing more and more research I'm hearing alot of these sound bars don't do surround sound all that well, except for the 2 I mentioned above, I hear they do simulated surround sound pretty good. I'll be wall mounting my tv if that means anything... I'm also looking at the def tech mythos system that more traditional set up.


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david8613*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/450#post_23073685
> 
> 
> my budget is flexible, I am currently selling my 5.1 infinity tower set up, very large set up. what I want is a great sounding set up that will look good too, I'm currently looking at yamaha ysp series, definitive technology xtr series, but as I'm doing more and more research I'm hearing alot of these sound bars don't do surround sound all that well, except for the 2 I mentioned above, I hear they do simulated surround sound pretty good. I'll be wall mounting my tv if that means anything... I'm also looking at the def tech mythos system that more traditional set up.


Actually the TVEE 25 and TVEE 30 are 2-1 but the TVEE 26 is new and does 5-1 The 26 has Cinema which is 5-1 and Music which is 2-1/


----------



## ciquta

Hello guys newbie here


I'm going to buy a 47" LG TV, I wonder what 2-channel soundbar could improve its audio experience on a budget (let's say below 200$ but my budget is flexible).


I live in a little flat and I'm not a Vin Diesel fan, so i can survive with average bass, the only feature i really care about is the ability to control the volume (and maybe turn the soundbar on/off) with the single TV remote.



Thanks


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ciquta*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/450#post_23077514
> 
> 
> Hello guys newbie here
> 
> 
> I'm going to buy a 47" LG TV, I wonder what 2-channel soundbar could improve its audio experience on a budget (let's say below 200$ but my budget is flexible).
> 
> 
> I live in a little flat and I'm not a Vin Diesel fan, so i can survive with average bass, the only feature i really care about is the ability to control the volume (and maybe turn the soundbar on/off) with the single TV remote.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Since you live in a small area with neighbors who might complain I might suggest some Sony headphones that are wireless toslink fed. Sony DMR DS6500 which are discounted now on Amazon to your price range. it will give you surround 7-1 but your TV will probably only output 5-1 LPCM, Dolby. You need either a soundbar or headphones that will decode Dolby.


----------



## ciquta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/450#post_23087287
> 
> 
> Since you live in a small area with neighbors who might complain I might suggest some Sony headphones that are wireless toslink fed. Sony DMR DS6500 which are discounted now on Amazon to your price range. it will give you surround 7-1 but your TV will probably only output 5-1 LPCM, Dolby. You need either a soundbar or headphones that will decode Dolby.


No thanks I'm happy with a decent soundbar just to watch football and some non-action movie.


The built-in audio of my tv is really cr*p


----------



## Newbiean Prince

I'm really showing my inexperience here, but I suppose we all have to start somewhere, and this question is killing me. For this example, I am going to use the Sony HT-CT550W . In fact, to make it easier, here is the picture I was going to be referring to (If it's too small, you can follow the hyperlink, and it's the third picture on the page):

 


Originally, I was under the impression that Optical Audio cables from sources (DVR, Blu-Ray Player, etc.) straight to sound bar or receiver was the way to go about getting the best sound, but I now understand it is in fact HDMI.


So, the Sony HTCT550W has three HDMI inputs. I connect my DVR, my Blu-Ray player, and my PS3 straight to it. Then, I am supposed to connect the Receiver to my TV, also via HDMI, for the video. In the picture, after "SAT/CATV IN", there is an unnamed port. Is that another HDMI, and that's what I would use to connect to the television for video?


I realize the one to the right of it says, "TV OUT," but it also says, "ARC." I know that ARC only carries sound. So, does that port double as HDMI and ARC (are they different cables, so it can be used for either)?


Or, are neither of those the case, and I have to use an HDMI Switch?


Also, regardless of which of the above is the case, does having the video go through the receiver (or sound bar, if you're using one) and then to the TV degrade the picture at all?


I'm sure I've made this post way longer than it needed to be, but I wanted to cover all possibilities to make sure I understood the answer.


Also, while I'm at it, if I came across a receiver or sound bar that had less HDMI inputs than this and decided to use an HDMI Switch, do they degrade the sound at all?


Thank you.


----------



## Doctego

I think that it's just a matter of semantics regarding the ARC port on the soundbar. It will probably make things easier for you to understand if you think of the HDMI OUT port on the soundbar as also being the ARC port (if you will be using that). In your setup, I would just connect your 3 sources to the IN ports and then connect an HDMI cable from the TV OUT port on the soundbar to the TV. That's it. You don't need a switch unless you plan on adding additional sources to your setup. In theory, passing video through a receiver or audio through a switch will cause no degradation. That said, you are creating more potential issues. More handshakes along the way. I got a Monoprice switch that is working properly NOW but I had to return the original.


----------



## chriso89

How is the Yamaha yas 101 compered with the internal speakers on my tv? My tv has 2 x 20watt speakers in the stand (Philips 46pfl9700).


----------



## Newbiean Prince




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/450#post_23090259
> 
> 
> I think that it's just a matter of semantics regarding the ARC port on the soundbar. It will probably make things easier for you to understand if you think of the HDMI OUT port on the soundbar as also being the ARC port (if you will be using that). In your setup, I would just connect your 3 sources to the IN ports and then connect an HDMI cable from the TV OUT port on the soundbar to the TV. That's it. You don't need a switch unless you plan on adding additional sources to your setup. In theory, passing video through a receiver or audio through a switch will cause no degradation. That said, you are creating more potential issues. More handshakes along the way. I got a Monoprice switch that is working properly NOW but I had to return the original.



Thank you for replying, Doctego. I do appreciate it.


The entire "Arc" issue I brought up finally hit me last night while I was lying in bed. I have no idea why it was confusing me last night, but it was nice to see your response and see that I had finally gotten it.


It's also good to know for sure about the switches, just in case I end up having to use one. Speaking of that, I just want to clarify, since you didn't specifically state this one; I'm assuming that much like the receiver and passing audio through a switch, passing video through a switch doesn't degrade it, either? Other than the "handshake" dilemma, of course.


When I first signed up for this forum, I really thought I had decided on a bar and just wanted to clarify one or two things before making the purchase. Now, I have no idea which bar I want, or if I want one at all. I've begun looking at simple 2.1 systems. Like everyone else, I would _love_ to have a 5.1 or even a 7.1 (Hell, I'd take a 22.2 if someone would make it for me), but my living room isn't that large, and I wouldn't be a fan of all that wiring. Two speakers I could handle, though.


It's hard when the only place in your general area you could go to check these things out in person is a Best Buy that is quickly circling the drain. Every time I'm there, I can't help but wonder if they are purposefully trying to get the store closed down for good. Out of all the sound bars they had there, they only had ONE set up to demo -- the Bose Cinemate 1 SR -- which of course sounded great of course (to me, at least).


Other than that one, honestly, I would say over half of the bars available were boxes that had already been opened and returned.


I don't suppose you have any recommendations on a bar or a 2.1 that is a favorite of yours, would you?


Thanks again.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> I don't suppose you have any recommendations on a bar or a 2.1 that is a favorite of yours, would you?



I am currently using a Samsung HW-E450 with the Monoprice HDMI switch and am happy. I looked at the Sony model that you brought up above and liked it. Mine was a Christmas present so the Samsung was more budget-friendly. If the Sony fits your budget, that seems like a good choice. It fits your connectivity needs and you wouldn't need to use a switch, which is a good thing.


About the switch, you should notice no issues with audio or video degradation. My video looks great in my setup. Some people have mentioned issues. I'm pretty sure that has to do with their eyes seeing things that they feel they should see or, like I said, more connections could cause more issues. All that it would take would be one faulty cable, one faulty terminal end, one faulty cable seat, etc. Any time that you add connections, you increase your chance of an issue there. If everything is proper in the chain, you should notice no difference.


----------



## Talonstryk

First off, my apologies for the wall of text.


I'm looking at replacing my current sound bar. Currently, I have an Sony HTCT-100, which has served me well over the last few years except for a single issue -- dialog can be very hard to hear, especially from Bluray disks (from my research, this is a common complaint). When watching Bluray disks, especially late at night, I have to keep my hand on the volume button to keep dialogue audible but prevent waking my wife. I've tried to tweak the settings, but nothing seems to help. I was looking into building a 3.0 system with a receiver, but the limited space around the tv made it hard to find speakers and the amount of wires would have not met the wife-acceptance factor. Therefore, I have decided to fall back on getting a better quality soundbar, something in the $600- $900 dollar range.


Requirements:

Height - the soundbar cannot be any taller than 6 inches, as there are 7 inches of clearance below my tv.

Dialogue - As a previously mentioned, being able to clearly make out dialogue is a must

Low Bass - As I live in a town home, I have to be considerate of my neighbors. A subwoofer is fine, as long as it can be turned on or off as needed, or adjusted. A sound bar that sounds decent even if the subwoofer is off or the bass is turned down. As I mentioned above, I was seriously considering a 3.0 system and not having a subwoofer at all.

Good for casual tv viewing- Many soundbars/speaker systems that I have encountered seem to be designed for watching movies and play games -- basically, to impress during the action sequences. But often these aren't optimal for just watching tv. Maybe "overpowering" is the right word?

Good for nighttime listening- I do most of my television viewing at night, so my preference would be a solution that has superior audio DRC. Again, being able to hear dialogue is a must.


Uses:

Casual TV Viewing

Gaming

Watching Movies


Room Layout:

 


I've been told my living room layout is problematic for any type of surround sound. Basically, my television is on the left side of the "Living Room" area in the picture, mounted exactly where the words "OPT. FIREPLACE" is in the plan. The couch is against the opposite wall.



Soundbars am looking at:


Sonos Playbar- Ease of use and setup. Downsides are that it doesn't support DTS, and even if the feature is added, my TV does not do DTS passthrough (it does do dolby from my understanding). I tested the display model at Bestbuy and was extremely impressed. My main concern is the lack of DTS support, as many Bluray disks only have DTS tracks. If anyone that has a Playbar can comment on the Linear PCM 2.0 playback quality, that would help greatly.


Yamaha YSP-2200 Sound Projector- Honestly, I've been wanting a Yamaha Sound Projector for a long time. Lots of features, uses HDMI, and supports most of the modern DTS and Dolby formats. My main concerns are:

The Sound Projection technology will not work correctly in by Living Room due to layout.

Much more complicated setup - more to configure and tweak is good, but my fear is that this unit will require significant tweaking.

No local demo units - I can't find anywhere that has one that I can test.



Again, apologies for the wall of text. Thank you for the help.


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Talonstryk*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/450#post_23106232
> 
> 
> First off, my apologies for the wall of text.
> 
> 
> I'm looking at replacing my current sound bar. Currently, I have an Sony HTCT-100, which has served me well over the last few years except for a single issue -- dialog can be very hard to hear, especially from Bluray disks (from my research, this is a common complaint). When watching Bluray disks, especially late at night, I have to keep my hand on the volume button to keep dialogue audible but prevent waking my wife. I've tried to tweak the settings, but nothing seems to help. I was looking into building a 3.0 system with a receiver, but the limited space around the tv made it hard to find speakers and the amount of wires would have not met the wife-acceptance factor. Therefore, I have decided to fall back on getting a better quality soundbar, something in the $600- $900 dollar range.
> 
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> Height - the soundbar cannot be any taller than 6 inches, as there are 7 inches of clearance below my tv.
> 
> Dialogue - As a previously mentioned, being able to clearly make out dialogue is a must
> 
> Low Bass - As I live in a town home, I have to be considerate of my neighbors. A subwoofer is fine, as long as it can be turned on or off as needed, or adjusted. A sound bar that sounds decent even if the subwoofer is off or the bass is turned down. As I mentioned above, I was seriously considering a 3.0 system and not having a subwoofer at all.
> 
> Good for casual tv viewing- Many soundbars/speaker systems that I have encountered seem to be designed for watching movies and play games -- basically, to impress during the action sequences. But often these aren't optimal for just watching tv. Maybe "overpowering" is the right word?
> 
> Good for nighttime listening- I do most of my television viewing at night, so my preference would be a solution that has superior audio DRC. Again, being able to hear dialogue is a must.
> 
> 
> Uses:
> 
> Casual TV Viewing
> 
> Gaming
> 
> Watching Movies
> 
> 
> Room Layout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told my living room layout is problematic for any type of surround sound. Basically, my television is on the left side of the "Living Room" area in the picture, mounted exactly where the words "OPT. FIREPLACE" is in the plan. The couch is against the opposite wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Soundbars am looking at:
> 
> 
> Sonos Playbar- Ease of use and setup. Downsides are that it doesn't support DTS, and even if the feature is added, my TV does not do DTS passthrough (it does do dolby from my understanding). I tested the display model at Bestbuy and was extremely impressed. My main concern is the lack of DTS support, as many Bluray disks only have DTS tracks. If anyone that has a Playbar can comment on the Linear PCM 2.0 playback quality, that would help greatly.
> 
> 
> Yamaha YSP-2200 Sound Projector- Honestly, I've been wanting a Yamaha Sound Projector for a long time. Lots of features, uses HDMI, and supports most of the modern DTS and Dolby formats. My main concerns are:
> 
> The Sound Projection technology will not work correctly in by Living Room due to layout.
> 
> Much more complicated setup - more to configure and tweak is good, but my fear is that this unit will require significant tweaking.
> 
> No local demo units - I can't find anywhere that has one that I can test.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, apologies for the wall of text. Thank you for the help.


I did a lot of searching and finally decided that since my TV had a Toslink output and put out LPCM and Dolby, I decided to buy an Boston Audio TVEE 26 which had both toslink and analog inputs for Ipod hook up. Then as an add on I bought a pair of Sony DMR DS6500 wireless headphones. The BA soundbar has a wireless woofer and it more than adequate. I hooked up the earphones with a toslink switch to both the D* and blu ray player so when I want to use the earphones, I simply mute or change iinputs on the soundbar and then turn on the headphones. The switch that I am using is a cheap Monoprice switch that cost $6 but I will probably upgrade to a better 4-2 switch to make everything remote. I am very satisfied with the setup and the bar is a big improvement over the crappy TV speakers. The BA bar is outputting 5-1 when source available DTS is NOT specified .but I assumed that since my blu ray had a toslink out that it would play. I will have to check that out Update: It does handle the output. I like the fact that I can change remotely the output from the surround sound to a stereo 2-1 for music like concerts as the music mode gives a more direct sound. The surround is called cinema mode and works well with movies.


----------



## Rposter

If anyone would like to shed some light on a good sound bar for me, I'd be very appreciative.


TV - P50ST50

Room size - 14 x 18

Inputs - Directv, Xbox360, Sony Blu-Ray


I want something that is going to give me good sound for gaming and movies. My wife will not tolerate cables cluttering the space (AKA any cables visible) which is why I've got the ST50 wall mounted with cables running through tubing to recessed shelving that hold the DTV/Xbox/BR player. I'm looking to stay in the 500 dollar price range, and ideally would get a wireless sub of decent quality as well.


So far, I've looked hard at the JBL SB400 and the Polk 6000.


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rposter*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/450#post_23121784
> 
> 
> If anyone would like to shed some light on a good sound bar for me, I'd be very appreciative.
> 
> 
> TV - P50ST50
> 
> Room size - 14 x 18
> 
> Inputs - Directv, Xbox360, Sony Blu-Ray
> 
> 
> I want something that is going to give me good sound for gaming and movies. My wife will not tolerate cables cluttering the space (AKA any cables visible) which is why I've got the ST50 wall mounted with cables running through tubing to recessed shelving that hold the DTV/Xbox/BR player. I'm looking to stay in the 500 dollar price range, and ideally would get a wireless sub of decent quality as well.
> 
> 
> So far, I've looked hard at the JBL SB400 and the Polk 6000.



your wife and mine must have gone to the same elementary school as wires are not allowed in my house either. When I added the soundbar I had no access to in wall wall wire channels and though I had a wall plug for power behind the tv, the fact that it was a single recessed plug that would not permit me to put in anything but another surge protector bar behind the tv (ugh) since both the toslink and the soundbar cables were so small, I decided to use wire mold available at HD or Lowes. The available wire mold was too big so I cut on my table saw a wooden pyramid with a flat top and a channel at the bottom for the wires then painted it and after inserting the wires attached it to the wall with a strip of double sided tape. This allowed the soundbar to be wall mounted about 2" below the TV and a almost invisible wall channel for the wires.


By using Ethernet switch that has 6 powered connections, I have been able to connect all the source devices like Blu Ray, game, smart tv to the router and things like thee D* coax, outside antenna coax and Ethernet cat6a connected to a small keystone wall plate where I was also able to find components at Monoprice. all of the HDMI cables, toslink cables and a single Ethernet cable plus power for the TV were routed through a PowerBridge TSPBIW-6-WH Total Solution Flat Panel In-Wall Power and Cable Management Kit -that cost 58.at Amazon. I had to use a kit such as the one described as my subwall had firebreaks between the studs which makes it impossible to get cables up inside the wall without having to cut a butterfly patch in the drywall to cut out part of the firebreak. If anyone is doing this method, I strongly suggest that a stout string also be left in with the cables for future cable possibilities.


I had not heard the Polk soundbar but since they make good speakers assume it is a good bar. I could not pass up a deal that I got which was a factory refurb Boston Acoustics TVEE 26 which I got through accessories4less for 130 which was a 220 discount price from the reg price of 349. The savings allowed me to add the wireless Sony Headphones for 210. Since I now have two toslink output devices I need to purchase a electronic switch (to replace manual one) to switch between headphones and sound bar. The Panny is set with speakers off.


----------



## irishv

Hi there. I'm looking for a soundbar to pair with the cheap 32" tv in my kitchen/living room. This is a secondary tv, primarily used to watch sports, occasionally kids shows, or news. I'm looking for something basic. The tv is a Westinghouse EW32S5UW, which outputs sound via RCA or optical. I grab OTA from an antenna and have an Apple TV connected via HDMI (primarily for WatchESPN via airplay). Honestly, I'm not sure if the TV will actually output a Dolby signal over optical, or if it just pushes out 2.0. Either way, I'd like the option to decode dolby, but plan to connect everything through the tv. Hoping to keep price on the lower side of the $100-250 range. Subwoofer is not needed, but I'd be happy to have one. Hoping to mount this under the tv with some basic sound bar brackets. The two options I've looked at so far are the Vizio VSB207 (which looks discontinued) around $100 or the Boston Acoustics TVeee 25 around $200. Anything else I should consider?


----------



## Doctego

If you have to mount it, that could be a problem but this has gotten some nice reviews here:

http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/digital-sound-projector/yas-101/


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irishv*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23125392
> 
> 
> Hi there. I'm looking for a soundbar to pair with the cheap 32" tv in my kitchen/living room. This is a secondary tv, primarily used to watch sports, occasionally kids shows, or news. I'm looking for something basic. The tv is a Westinghouse EW32S5UW, which outputs sound via RCA or optical. I grab OTA from an antenna and have an Apple TV connected via HDMI (primarily for WatchESPN via airplay). Honestly, I'm not sure if the TV will actually output a Dolby signal over optical, or if it just pushes out 2.0. Either way, I'd like the option to decode dolby, but plan to connect everything through the tv. Hoping to keep price on the lower side of the $100-250 range. Subwoofer is not needed, but I'd be happy to have one. Hoping to mount this under the tv with some basic sound bar brackets. The two options I've looked at so far are the Vizio VSB207 (which looks discontinued) around $100 or the Boston Acoustics TVeee 25 around $200. Anything else I should consider?


Since your TV has a SPDIF connection and analog connections a bar Like the Boston A TVEE 26 will work and through the optical connection be capable of Dolby. The BA does decode Dolby. It will mount on the wall with just 2 drywall screws and has a mounting template to tape to the wall so you can put the screws in with perfect alignment. It also has a nice little wireless subwoofer to sit on the ground anywhere in the room near a plug. The tiny toslink optical cable and 9V power connection are easily hidden with a piece of wire mold and it comes with it's own remote or it will learn your TV's remote. The TVEE 25 is a 2-1 but the 26 is 5-1

Make sure to turn off the TV speakers in the Audio menu of the TV setup. The 26 is on sale now at BB for 299. It can be a bit quirky. It's little remote is run with a little flat battery and is not very strong so distance from the bar can compromise the signal and buttons sometimes need to be pushed more than once to get a response. I do not like the flashing red led when in mute mode so I stuck a DIM over it, but then that feature is a matter of choice.


----------



## hadees

So what is the best sub $1k soundbar out right now? A plus if it has a digital in and an hdmi port. I'd like to get some good base and I have a relatively small living room although it's open a couple sides.


----------



## DoTheEvolution

Is an optical audio connection from the soundbar to the TV sufficient? Is there a difference in sound quality if I hook up the soundbar with HDMI instead? How about playing Blu Ray player? no extra connection required?


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DoTheEvolution*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23156465
> 
> 
> Is an optical audio connection from the soundbar to the TV sufficient? Is there a difference in sound quality if I hook up the soundbar with HDMI instead? How about playing Blu Ray player? no extra connection required?



To answer your question, you should find no difference in sound quality using an optical cable from your TV to the soundbar or an HDMI cable from your TV to your soundbar. Keep in mind that, for the latter to work, both your TV and your soundbar have to support ARC.


To better assist you, can you tell us what sources you have and what soundbar you have? Whenever possible, I always like to connect my sources directly to the soundbar and then pass video through to the TV. Your post indicates that your soundbar has HDMI connectivity so you should have options. There is a good chance that you don't have a soundbar yet. If so, please tell us what sources you have.


----------



## DoTheEvolution

optical cable goes from my Yamaha YAS-201 to the TV. Also have the Panasonic DMP-BDT 220 Blu Ray player, and that is hooked to the TV via HDMI, as is the Comcast cable box. ... I recall someone saying something about better audio sound hooked differently than how I was told for the full audio capabilities, but so far we've found the sound to be fine hooked up the way it is. I don't see how or why I'd hook it up any other way.


And, yes, there is an HDMI-ARC port, which is what the Blu Ray is hooked to.


----------



## Red-October

Anybody have any thoughts about the LG soundbar Model: NB3530A looking to add to my Vizio M3DR46 tv mainly for concert blu-ray's, also like it because it adds bluetooth streaming for sound from my cellphone. Any advice on this model or something similar for the 300.00 price range.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DoTheEvolution*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23157054
> 
> 
> optical cable goes from my Yamaha YAS-201 to the TV. Also have the Panasonic DMP-BDT 220 Blu Ray player, and that is hooked to the TV via HDMI, as is the Comcast cable box. ... I recall someone saying something about better audio sound hooked differently than how I was told for the full audio capabilities, but so far we've found the sound to be fine hooked up the way it is. I don't see how or why I'd hook it up any other way.
> 
> 
> And, yes, there is an HDMI-ARC port, which is what the Blu Ray is hooked to.



I believe the YAS-201 only has optical inputs, no HDMI, so you're limited as to how it can be connected. Since you like how it sounds now it seems you're good to go. However, if you want to do a test on audio from your BD player, run an additional optical cable directly from the BDP to the soundbar. I think there's a settings change on the player to tell it to output audio on optical. Then listen to a movie that has lots of full-range sound. Compare that to how the same movie sounds without the direct connection. The soundbar is supposed to be able to decode DD and DTS. When the audio comes through the TV you get neither. If you don't notice the difference with the direct connection, then just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Jihme

I have an LN46A650, and from what I can gather, I'm limited on how to connect my devices. I have a Dish HD DVR, a PS3 and an Xbox 360. Any suggestions on a sound bar below $500? I've read that a separate switching device may be an option? Saw a link from monoprice on another thread. Not sure, though.


This is for a living room in a condo. Odd shaped room, around 15-20 feet x 12 feet.


----------



## generallee

The Toslink manual switch from Mono is from Shin Kin of Tw and is very cheap but works if if if handled right. I have one but it is a PITA and Shin Kin also makes a electronic switch with a remote control but not available from Mono (Amazon). Toslink (optical Digital) splitters are also available but it has been reported that they degrade the signal. Since I never tried one am not positive about this


----------



## chunon

Panasonic VT50 and Oppo 103, looking for a soundbar that is compatible with lossless formats like dolby tru hd etc. Willing to spend $500 or so. Needs to support HDMI audio.


----------



## yanksno1

I just bought a Sceptre 32" Class LED HDTV E320BV-FHDD TV and think I need a soundbar for it. It's in the "den" room off the kitchen so it's not really used all that much. Mostly in the morning and at night when I'm making meals and some work at home days. I believe (have to double check at home) it doesn't have a optical input, just stereo and a digital coax audio cable inputs. I don't really need anything that great, just something to improve the quality of sound from the TV. I'd like to spend under $100 for it, but would go up if you guys don't think I can find anything decent to improve the TV speaker sound from the TV.


----------



## generallee

In selecting a sound bar one should consider it's functionality with other devices. for instance I have a Boston A TVee 26 bar with a wireless woofer that sells at 349 at BB and on sale for 50 less. It decodes Dolby and Dolby PL## as well as some other lossless formats. It has a digital optical input and a analog input and comes with it's own remote control. My bar's volume control is operable using either it's own remote, my Panasonic remote, or my Harmony 880 remote........But even though (supposedly....ha ha) the Direct tv remote(direct tv rc65) for my Panasonic TCP50UT50 will turn on and off the TV it will not change the inputs on the TV nor will it control the volume on the sound bar. (If I turn the Panny's speakers ON, then the Direct tv remote will control the volume of the TV self. contained speakers. The D remotes really are cheapo so unless you want to invest in a Harmony remote that you can program, don't be disappointed. This problem occurs with many if not all sound bar's.


My Harmony software recognizes every device however, it requires a adapter to control PS3. Since my spouse doesn't want to learn how to use another remote and is not techie inclined she has to use 2 remotes when watching Direct TV.


I am satisfied with the BA sound bar as the audio is very much an improvement over the TV speakers. The fact that the digital optical out will give me 5-1 surround or 2-1 stereo at my choice and has remote changeable analog inputs to allow connection to my ipod or for those who have older TV's that output analog stereo a low cost option. For those who want to spend more $$$ and have higher end equipment one will probably want a Bar with both HDMI in AND HDMI out to attach to their HDMI ARC TV input.


Most of all don't rely upon advice from sales people.







.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yanksno1*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23188588
> 
> 
> I just bought a Sceptre 32" Class LED HDTV E320BV-FHDD TV and think I need a soundbar for it. It's in the "den" room off the kitchen so it's not really used all that much. Mostly in the morning and at night when I'm making meals and some work at home days. I believe (have to double check at home) it doesn't have a optical input, just stereo and a digital coax audio cable inputs. I don't really need anything that great, just something to improve the quality of sound from the TV. I'd like to spend under $100 for it, but would go up if you guys don't think I can find anything decent to improve the TV speaker sound from the TV.



In my opinion, any soundbar will improve the TV speaker sound. Something simple like the VIZIO VSB200 should work. You can use standard RCA cables or you can get an adapter like this:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=2947&seq=1&format=2


----------



## hgarber

Hi folks - Forum (and Soundbar) newbie here. I started a thread asking for input few days ago and got no response.... So i hope its ok to ask my question inside this thread. Basically, I'm looking for advice on whether to buy the Yamaha YAS-201 or Boston Accoustics TVee 26?


I recently bought a plasma TV (Panny 55VT50) and am now looking to buy a soundbar with wireless subwoofer to mount on the wall just above the TV. The soundbar will be used almost exclusively for high def TV (and an occasional Blue Ray movie) and not for music or gaming. I don't need anything too fancy or elaborate... I simply looking for an easy way to get much better sound than the TV's built-in speakers..... And i really like the idea of the extra umph that a sub can provide. It's a modest size den approx 11ft X 14ft.... And my max budget is $400.


Both of these soundbar's seemed impressive at Paul'sTV.


* Yamaha YAS-201 - $400


* Boston Accoustics TVee 26 - $350


I'd greatly appreciate any opinions or advice on these two soundbars (or others you think would be a better option in my price range). I know the YAS101 w/o the subwoofer has received great reviews, but I haven't seen too much written about the YAS201 with wireless subwoofer. The sales guy was pushing the Boston Accoustics, but I haven't been able to find many reviews/opinions on it online, although i did see a few folks in this thread that seemed fairly happy with it.



MANY thanks!


----------



## Noalkain

What are the soundbars with true wireless satellites speakers ? (not connected to the subwoofer or soundbar)

I have been searching for one of these...


Thanks !


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hgarber*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23193794
> 
> 
> Hi folks - Forum (and Soundbar) newbie here. I started a thread asking for input few days ago and got no response.... So i hope its ok to ask my question inside this thread. Basically, I'm looking for advice on whether to buy the Yamaha YAS-201 or Boston Accoustics TVee 26?
> 
> 
> I recently bought a plasma TV (Panny 55VT50) and am now looking to buy a soundbar with wireless subwoofer to mount on the wall just above the TV. The soundbar will be used almost exclusively for high def TV (and an occasional Blue Ray movie) and not for music or gaming. I don't need anything too fancy or elaborate... I simply looking for an easy way to get much better sound than the TV's built-in speakers..... And i really like the idea of the extra umph that a sub can provide. It's a modest size den approx 11ft X 14ft.... And my max budget is $400.
> 
> 
> Both of these soundbar's seemed impressive at Paul'sTV.
> 
> 
> * Yamaha YAS-201 - $400
> 
> 
> * Boston Accoustics TVee 26 - $350
> 
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate any opinions or advice on these two soundbars (or others you think would be a better option in my price range). I know the YAS101 w/o the subwoofer has received great reviews, but I haven't seen too much written about the YAS201 with wireless subwoofer. The sales guy was pushing the Boston Accoustics, but I haven't been able to find many reviews/opinions on it online, although i did see a few folks in this thread that seemed fairly happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> MANY thanks!


I have a TV26 and is great......but you can not.....no way.....control the volume with a Direct TV remote. Either you must use the remote that came with the 26, your Panny remote, or a Harmony remote. BEST B has a bunch of reviews and show the bar as a 3 star but I think it deserves a higher rating. It is an easy set up but the remote that operates it is so small users will want to have a armchair "couch potato" so it does not get lost. The Panny remote does program the sound bar and works well. BTW BB had the 26 on sale for 299 2 weeks ago. The 26 has a learning function that allows one to program their TV remote to the bar. D combines a bunch of pronto codes in their remote then gives it a number and says it is an "exact match". code 11480 for the 55UT50. It is NOT an exact match. I have thrown the D remote in the garbage and use my Harmony 880. I regret that Logitech is going to close down or sell their remote business.

If your Panny is wall mounted as I did you might want to buy a strip of wire mold or drill a couple of holes in the wall to hide the power and toslink cable.. The 26 's only draw back is when using the volume control, the bar flashes the fact that the volume is being increased/decreased but since the toslink cable to the TV is one way all the TV will display is "speakers Off" and no level bar or number is displayed so volume is tuned by ear rather by sight. To me this is very minor. The fact that I can turn the bar off and the speakers on at will is easy.


Don't know anything about the Yammy.


I really like the sound of my 26 and the fact that the wireless woofer can be set separately as to volume and the woofer can be placed anywhere in the room. Since I also have wireless headphones (Sony DMR DS2600) digital optical fed wireless headphones, rather than trying to split the optical signal, I use a Shin Kin remote switch ( tAOS-42TR-B) hat will change inputs where input 1 goes to the panny, input 2 to the blue ray, input 3 to the Direct TV, and input 4 goes to the game box. since the switch has dual optical outs, it feeds both the sound bar and the headphones. This way if my wife wants quiet in the house, I simply reduce the bar's volume to zilch and then use the headphones which have both a manual off on and volume switch on the ear piece.


Do some more research if you have D*. Their technical forum is filled with request, complaints from customers about incompatibility with their sound bar's. D* may start supporting Samsung Bars because S* is one of the biggest suppliers of electronic devices. (provided they don't get nuked).


----------



## DoTheEvolution




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23157498
> 
> 
> I believe the YAS-201 only has optical inputs, no HDMI, so you're limited as to how it can be connected. Since you like how it sounds now it seems you're good to go. However, if you want to do a test on audio from your BD player, run an additional optical cable directly from the BDP to the soundbar. I think there's a settings change on the player to tell it to output audio on optical. Then listen to a movie that has lots of full-range sound. Compare that to how the same movie sounds without the direct connection. The soundbar is supposed to be able to decode DD and DTS. When the audio comes through the TV you get neither. If you don't notice the difference with the direct connection, then just sit back and enjoy.




So I connected the Blu Ray to the soundbar with an optical cable and I'm *fairly certain* the sound is even better. Turned up the volume very loudly and definitely felt more of a surround sound.


----------



## DoTheEvolution

I have a Yamaha YAS-201. Very nice overall, but given the large size of our family room, I knew this soundbar was a little 'too small.' That said, the sound quality is very nice. However, I really wish the subwoofer's output was even better. Has anyone out there purchased a second subwoofer to attach to this soundbar? Results?


----------



## Richard Burger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23189974
> 
> 
> For those who want to spend more $$$ and have higher end equipment one will probably want a Bar with both HDMI in AND HDMI out to attach to their HDMI ARC TV input.



I'm just a newbie with soundbars and everything home theater. But I've figured-out that the HDMI ARC output is important, the TV control will be able to set volume on soundbar. HDMI ARC is found on some budget soundbars. The low cost Sony HT-CT150 is a couple years old now, but it features 3 HDMI inputs that add flexibility for TV sets with only one or two HDMI inputs.
http://sound-bar-review.toptenreviews.com/sony-soundbar-review.html 
http://cnettv.cnet.com/sony-ht-ct150/9742-1_53-50091328.html 


Maybe there is a better $250 soundbar out there now, but I haven't found it.


This CT150 was on clearance at the major retailers about 6 months ago, unfortunately I came late to the party. Now you have to pay full price when you can find them, which I take to mean they are holding their own against newer models.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Burger*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23207128
> 
> 
> I'm just a newbie with soundbars and everything home theater. But I've figured-out that the HDMI ARC output is important, the TV control will be able to set volume on soundbar. HDMI ARC is found on some budget soundbars. The low cost Sony HT-CT150 is a couple years old now, but it features 3 HDMI inputs that add flexibility for TV sets with only one or two HDMI inputs.
> http://sound-bar-review.toptenreviews.com/sony-soundbar-review.html
> http://cnettv.cnet.com/sony-ht-ct150/9742-1_53-50091328.html
> 
> 
> Maybe there is a better $250 soundbar out there now, but I haven't found it.
> 
> 
> This CT150 was on clearance at the major retailers about 6 months ago, unfortunately I came late to the party. Now you have to pay full price when you can find them, which I take to mean they are holding their own against newer models.



A common mistake that I see people making is confusing ARC with HDMI-CEC. The simple way that I like to think of it is that ARC allows you to use your TV as a switch by being able to connect all of the sources to your TV and then run a single HDMI cable from your TV to your soundbar. As for HDMI-CEC, you can utilize that feature without using ARC. That allows your TV remote to control the soundbar, for example. ARC refers to connectivity where HDMI-CEC refers to controllability. If you have a soundbar with 3 HDMI inputs and 3 or fewer HDMI sources, you don't need to worry about ARC. You can connect all of the sources directly into the soundbar and then connect the HDMI OUT from the soundbar to the TV.


This is a super simple description but, hopefully, it makes sense.


----------



## Richard Burger

My journey of discovery continues. After reading more about ARC and HDMI-CEC, what you say generally makes sense, but I would pick some bones.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23208466
> 
> 
> The simple way that I like to think of it is that ARC allows you to use your TV as a switch by being able to connect all of the sources to your TV and then run a single HDMI cable from your TV to your soundbar.


OK, but you might not be using TV as your switch, switching could be done elsewhere, perhaps in the soundbar, or not at all. The ARC is just a protocol run over a dedicated wire on the HDMI cable that allows audio from the TV to flow out to another component.
http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/arc.aspx 


This guy discourages the use of the TV as a switch, since the ARC audio format is limited:

"ARC can convey Dolby Digital, DTS, and PCM, but none of the advanced codecs, such as Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, or DTS-HD. After all, none of these codecs are used with over-the-air, cable, or streaming content."
http://www.hometheater.com/content/hdmi-audio-return-channel-conundrum 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23208466
> 
> 
> As for HDMI-CEC, you can utilize that feature without using ARC. That allows your TV remote to control the soundbar, for example. ARC refers to connectivity where HDMI-CEC refers to controllability.


Ya, this sounds right, well said. (But I see comments on internet that muddle this distinction.)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23208466
> 
> 
> If you have a soundbar with 3 HDMI inputs and 3 or fewer HDMI sources, you don't need to worry about ARC. You can connect all of the sources directly into the soundbar and then connect the HDMI OUT from the soundbar to the TV.


Had to scratch my head on this one, guess it makes sense. In this configuration, your remote would have to be talking to your soundbar to control volume, not the TV. (Or perhaps the TV accepts commands from remote, relays them to soundbar via CEC protocol, assuming the TV and soundbar speak the same version of CEC)


This "HDMI-CEC" is confusing. It does not seem to be a fixed protocol, otherwise equipment from different manufacturers would easily interoperate. Evidently, each company has their own flavor. From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI :

Trade names for CEC are *Anynet+* (Samsung); *Aquos Link* (Sharp); *BRAVIA Link* (Sony); *HDMI-CEC* (Hitachi); *E-link* (AOC); *Kuro Link* (Pioneer); *CE-Link* (Toshiba); *RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI)* (Onkyo); *RuncoLink* (Runco International); *SimpLink* (LG); *VIERA Link* (Panasonic); *EasyLink* (Philips); and *NetCommand for HDMI* (Mitsubishi)


Doctego, when you are connecting equipment from different manufacturers, I don't believe you have any HDMI-CEC action. The problem I was exploring was hooking a Sony soundbar to a Panasonic TV, VIERA Link isn't going to talk to BRAVIA Link. I think what is happening there is that there is limited integration, but at least you can control the sound level through the TV remote. The audio signal being sent back to the soundbar over ARC has been adjusted by the TV.


From comments at Amazon, I see that some people can not control volume on a soundbar using TV control when connected via optical audio cable. They have success when using an ARC-enabled HDMI port. Could it be that sound levels on the optical audio out are constant, unaffected by TV remote? It would be strange if ARC and optical behaved so differently. Or does this prove that CEC is running the show afterall, even between equipment from different manufacturers?


----------



## Richard Burger

.


----------



## Doctego

You can "pick bones" if you wish. It's all good. I mentioned that I simplified this. I did so because of the thread we are in.


I am a little confused here:


> Quote:
> OK, but you might not be using TV as your switch, switching could be done elsewhere, perhaps in the soundbar, or not at all. The ARC is just a protocol run over a dedicated wire on the HDMI cable that allows audio from the TV to flow out to another component.
> http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/arc.aspx
> 
> 
> This guy discourages the use of the TV as a switch, since the ARC audio format is limited:
> 
> "ARC can convey Dolby Digital, DTS, and PCM, but none of the advanced codecs, such as Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, or DTS-HD. After all, none of these codecs are used with over-the-air, cable, or streaming content."
> http://www.hometheater.com/content/hdmi-audio-return-channel-conundrum



First, you say that this might not be using your TV as a switch and then you say that someone discourages using your TV as a switch. For the record, I am for NOT using ARC unless completely necessary. What you gain in convenience, you often lose in sound quality.


> Quote:
> Had to scratch my head on this one, guess it makes sense. In this configuration, your remote would have to be talking to your soundbar to control volume, not the TV. (Or perhaps the TV accepts commands from remote, relays them to soundbar via CEC protocol, assuming the TV and soundbar speak the same version of CEC)
> 
> 
> This "HDMI-CEC" is confusing. It does not seem to be a fixed protocol, otherwise equipment from different manufacturers would easily interoperate. Evidently, each company has their own flavor. From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI :
> 
> Trade names for CEC are Anynet+ (Samsung); Aquos Link (Sharp); BRAVIA Link (Sony); HDMI-CEC (Hitachi); E-link (AOC); Kuro Link (Pioneer); CE-Link (Toshiba); RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) (Onkyo); RuncoLink (Runco International); SimpLink (LG); VIERA Link (Panasonic); EasyLink (Philips); and NetCommand for HDMI (Mitsubishi)
> 
> 
> Doctego, when you are connecting equipment from different manufacturers, I don't believe you have any HDMI-CEC action. The problem I was exploring was hooking a Sony soundbar to a Panasonic TV, VIERA Link isn't going to talk to BRAVIA Link. I think what is happening there is that there is limited integration, but at least you can control the sound level through the TV remote. The audio signal being sent back to the soundbar over ARC has been adjusted by the TV.
> 
> 
> From comments at Amazon, I see that some people can not control volume on a soundbar using TV control when connected via optical audio cable. They have success when using an ARC-enabled HDMI port. Could it be that sound levels on the optical audio out are constant, unaffected by TV remote? It would be strange if ARC and optical behaved so differently. Or does this prove that CEC is running the show afterall, even between equipment from different manufacturers?



HDMI is extremely moody. Getting 2 pieces of equipment to play nice can cause issues but, often times, they can do this successfully. I have a Samsung TV that does NOT have ARC and a Samsung HW-E450 soundbar. Obviously, ARC is out of the question. I can control the soundbar's volume with my cable remote. I did this by activating AnyNet+ on both devices. If I had an LG TV, I would activate AnyNet+ on my soundbar and Simplink on my TV. The concept is the same. Some get along better than others but that is the process.


I would recommend spending more time reading here. This is a great place and there are people here that have forgotten more about this stuff than I know. I take Amazon reviews with a grain of salt.


----------



## Richard Burger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23209057
> 
> 
> First, you say that this might not be using your TV as a switch and then you say that someone discourages using your TV as a switch. For the record, I am for NOT using ARC unless completely necessary. What you gain in convenience, you often lose in sound quality.


I get that you are not advocating using the TV as a switch, you were just pointing out that ARC is useful in such a structure.

I was really just relaying the details I learned, and it came off argumentative.

The point I was leading up to is that ARC is not only useful for the purpose you cite, perhaps it is also useful in connecting equipment from different vendors.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23209057
> 
> 
> HDMI is extremely moody. Getting 2 pieces of equipment to play nice can cause issues but, often times, they can do this successfully. I have a Samsung TV that does NOT have ARC and a Samsung HW-E450 soundbar. Obviously, ARC is out of the question. I can control the soundbar's volume with my cable remote. I did this by activating AnyNet+ on both devices.


Sure, the HDMI-CEC works its magic when you have equipment from the same vendor.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23209057
> 
> 
> If I had an LG TV, I would activate AnyNet+ on my soundbar and Simplink on my TV. The concept is the same. Some get along better than others but that is the process.


I am skeptical that the HDMI-CEC typically works between different vendors. If you've experimented, I believe you, but I'd like to hear from others experiences.


I will test theories when I receive my Sony HTC-150 soundbar and try to control it from a Panasonic plasma tv. With some different cable configurations, I should be able to isolate whether the TV volume is being communicated to soundbar using HDMI-CEC, or if the soundbar is setting volume based on level it gets back on ARC wire. Based on others reports, no ARC = no luck.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> when you are connecting equipment from different manufacturers, I don't believe you have any HDMI-CEC action. The problem I was exploring was hooking a Sony soundbar to a Panasonic TV, VIERA Link isn't going to talk to BRAVIA Link.


Not true. CEC between different manufacturers usually works quite well, although not always or perhaps not all functions.


In the particular case of the Sony soundbar and the Panny TV, CEC will work perfectly. I own a Panny ST30. I had a Sony CT-350 connected to it. All source devices connected to the CT-350 and HDMI to the TV. The TV remote controlled volume because it is the TV that is in control with CEC. I have since ditched the soundbar and gone to a 5.1 setup with a Denon AVR that also supports CEC. Still works perfectly.


As Doctego already explained, ARC is a convenience feature if you need to send audio out from a TV. It is independent of the other CEC functions.


----------



## Richard Burger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23210108
> 
> 
> Not true. CEC between different manufacturers usually works quite well, although not always or perhaps not all functions.



OK, I have little hands-on experience to go by, I'm just trying to make sense of the online chatter. Glad to hear that CEC is rosy.


I suspect that the suggestion that HDMI-ARC is *required* lives-on at Amazon and elsewhere because many are connecting with just optical digital cable, no HDMI at all. Then they switch to HDMI-ARC and viola!


Perhaps HDMI (non ARC) plus optical digital audio works just as well as HDMI-ARC.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Burger*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23210149
> 
> 
> OK, I have little hands-on experience to go by, I'm just trying to make sense of the online chatter. Glad to hear that CEC is rosy.
> 
> 
> I suspect that the suggestion that HDMI-ARC is *required* lives-on at Amazon and elsewhere because many are connecting with just optical digital cable, no HDMI at all. Then they switch to HDMI-ARC and viola!
> 
> 
> Perhaps HDMI (non ARC) plus optical digital audio works just as well as HDMI-ARC.



Optical works just fine. ARC is never "required". When connecting a TV to external audio, the audio output from the TV should be exactly the same whether using optical or ARC. TVs do not pass lossless audio regardless of connection method. Where HDMI has the advantage, is if you are connecting a BD player directly to an external audio device because HDMI can carry lossless audio and optical cannot.


----------



## vizbar

Need recommendation on best sound-bars with sub-woofer under $500, to pair with a 55-60 inch TV.


Would love to have HDMI or Optical in. Also would like 5.1 simulation without rear speakers to watch movies and listen to music from a connected AppleTV. Bass doesn't have to be earth-shaking, but enough to add an impact to the scene on-screen. I am not planning to add a BD player to this setup.


I'm coming from a Vizio VBS210WS sound-bar, which has issues with overheating and losing input signal. So I would like a more reliable brand/model.


Thanks!


----------



## Richard Burger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/480#post_23210161
> 
> 
> Where HDMI has the advantage, is if you are connecting a BD player directly to an external audio device because HDMI can carry lossless audio and optical cannot.



Ya, I discovered this fact along the journey. Glad you mention lossless audio, that explains better than the string of codec acronyms.


----------



## edalson

I have a Panasonic 46inch th-46pz85ua television with dish network, Xbox 360 and PS3. Wife doesn't want wires so the choices have been narrowed to 1-LG NB3530a 2- Samsung HWF450 3-Polk SurroundBar 3000 or 4-Energy Powerbarone. Room is rather large and open. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## generallee

Wires can be easily hidden by using wire mold sold in HD and Lowes. There are other options as devices can be installed using cavities in the wall. My wife did not want wires either.


----------



## rviele

i need to know if anybody knows anything about GOLDENEAR soundbars?


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rviele*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/510#post_23222094
> 
> 
> i need to know if anybody knows anything about GOLDENEAR soundbars?



Do a search here. That rings a bell. Not too often but there's some information here.


----------



## desuperman

hi guys,


Need some help on my choice. I'll try to make my requirements as clear as possible but in case of doubt: just ask.


A few months ago I a bought a house and am looking for a sound solution. The TV is located in an L shaped living room with kitchen attached, facing the short part. There is a build-in cabinet (full wall - in wood) with an opening just for the TV and for a Soundbar. Adding cables in the back is very difficult, so a soundbar seem the clear solution. However in this cabinet the regular audio cables from 3 pairs of ceiling speakers (Living room - kitchen - outside) arrive.


STB (Dreambox for sat) --HDMI--TV (samsung UE46ES6900) ---HDMI ARC--- _?Soundbar? --???-- ?FM radio amp?_ --Audio cables-- Speakers selector --- Ceiling speakers.


Requirements:

- I want to play the same music on the soundbar(+woofer) and on the speakers

- 1 click to play FM radio on the ceiling speakers (Harmony remote?) coming home from work. (yes I am lazy)

- I want to be able to use spotify as a source (wether from the smart hub spotify app or via BT streaming of phone)

- Wireless subwoofer is required. calbes should

- Quality should be normal end user level, meaning above TV speaker quality but on a nice price level (400€ // 500$). Budget can be stretched.

Notes:

- A speaker switch box is available for selection of the ceiling speakers. I am open to keep using this.

- I have a harmone one + to controll al devices

- currently an old stereo is used to play the ceiling speakers. Could be changed to cheap IR FM bike amp (50€) but open to alternatives.

- no space available for an (onkyo) receiver.

- Samsung seems like a fine brand...

Questions on which i cannot find the answer:

- is it possible to stream BT from phone to 2 devices at the same time (Iphone + samsung android)

- Is it possible to output sound from the samsung TV simultaniously to ARC en optical?



What soundbar + External AMP should i choose?

I did quite some research on possible solutions, but am not satisfied with any of the alternatives (not wife friendly enough, too many boxes,...)


Thx in advance for all (expert) advice!!


----------



## phie

What's the best soundbar in the $600-900 range? I have a 15x10 room on a second floor of a three floor building. It's an apartment, so the sound doesn't need to be extremely loud. Hopefully I can get 5.1 sound? A sub would be nice, but it doesn't have to be overpowering. I currently have Ascend 340 speakers and a Denon 2310 AVR but it's too big for my small condo...


Also, do I need to keep my AVR when I buy a soundbar, or does it have inputs? Thanks!


----------



## AuralSex

I'm looking for a soundbar that will fit in my TV stand under the TV. It will sit under the Fios DVR and blu ray player so it has to be reasonably deep (at least 10" I would think) to support these two pieces of equipment. I'm hoping that there's a way to disable the TV's built-in speakers and use the TV remote to adjust the volume of the soundbar so I don't have to fiddle with another dedicated remote. Oh, also I'm assuming that the soundbar is self powered and doesn't need its own receiver or amplifier to power it. Anything up to 24"-28" wide will be OK.


I have the VT60 so if anyone can walk me through how to hook this up I'd appreciate it.


Any thoughts/recommendations?


----------



## ahartig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phie*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/510#post_23274191
> 
> 
> What's the best soundbar in the $600-900 range? I have a 15x10 room on a second floor of a three floor building. It's an apartment, so the sound doesn't need to be extremely loud. Hopefully I can get 5.1 sound? A sub would be nice, but it doesn't have to be overpowering. I currently have Ascend 340 speakers and a Denon 2310 AVR but it's too big for my small condo...
> 
> 
> Also, do I need to keep my AVR when I buy a soundbar, or does it have inputs? Thanks!


 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bowers-and-Wilkins-Panorama-1-Soundbar-/251270050854?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item3a80dcb426


----------



## phie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahartig*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/510#post_23275013
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bowers-and-Wilkins-Panorama-1-Soundbar-/251270050854?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item3a80dcb426



Why that one?


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AuralSex*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/510#post_23274653
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a soundbar that will fit in my TV stand under the TV. It will sit under the Fios DVR and blu ray player so it has to be reasonably deep (at least 10" I would think) to support these two pieces of equipment. I'm hoping that there's a way to disable the TV's built-in speakers and use the TV remote to adjust the volume of the soundbar so I don't have to fiddle with another dedicated remote. Oh, also I'm assuming that the soundbar is self powered and doesn't need its own receiver or amplifier to power it. Anything up to 24"-28" wide will be OK.
> 
> 
> I have the VT60 so if anyone can walk me through how to hook this up I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts/recommendations?



I don't know of any soundbar that is deep enough to double as a rack for your DVR and BD player nor would I want to put that strain on it. If possible, look at other mounting options. There are brackets that will allow you to mount it on your TV if you are pressed for space.


----------



## crn3371

Not only that, but it puts the soundbar in a pretty undesirable position for good sound.


----------



## dougotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AuralSex*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/510#post_23274653
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a soundbar that will fit in my TV stand under the TV. It will sit under the Fios DVR and blu ray player so it has to be reasonably deep (at least 10" I would think) to support these two pieces of equipment. *I'm hoping that there's a way to disable the TV's built-in speakers and use the TV remote to adjust the volume of the soundbar so I don't have to fiddle with another dedicated remote. Oh, also I'm assuming that the soundbar is self powered and doesn't need its own receiver or amplifier to power it.* Anything up to 24"-28" wide will be OK.
> 
> 
> I have the VT60 so if anyone can walk me through how to hook this up I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts/recommendations?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/510#post_23275632
> 
> 
> I don't know of any soundbar that is deep enough to double as a rack for your DVR and BD player nor would I want to put that strain on it. If possible, look at other mounting options. There are brackets that will allow you to mount it on your TV if you are pressed for space.



I'm not thinking of putting mine in that location, but Aural's other questions pertain to me. Do soundbars automatically power on/off when the TV's powered on/off, and can one control the soundbar's volume w/ the TV volume control? Thanks.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougotte*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/510#post_23283844
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thinking of putting mine in that location, but Aural's other questions pertain to me. Do soundbars automatically power on/off when the TV's powered on/off, and can one control the soundbar's volume w/ the TV volume control? Thanks.



Seems like a simple question, yet the answer gets complex because the make of the TV, the make of the soundbar, the type of connection between them, and built-in capabilities all have an effect. So the answer to your question is.....maybe.










As a general rule, if both the TV and soundbar support CEC and are connected via HDMI, the answer would be yes although not all TVs support the "auto-on" feature.


----------



## AuralSex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougotte*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/510#post_23283844
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thinking of putting mine in that location, but Aural's other questions pertain to me. Do soundbars automatically power on/off when the TV's powered on/off, and can one control the soundbar's volume w/ the TV volume control? Thanks.


The ZVOX 555 actually has a "learning" setting where the system remote can "learn" to control the ZVOX unit. I've seen this capability referenced in other soundbars as well. In my particular case, however, this was not a plus as now my Fios system remote controls not only the ZVOX, but the VT60 as well. As I want to keep the TV's speakers on mute this is not a good thing so I have to remember to always use the ZVOX remote to adjust the volume up and down as this remote does not affect the TV volume. All because Panasonic for some weird, inexplicable reason deleted the ability to turn off the built-in speakers from the audio settings -- a feature that was there in the VT50's! Totally weird.


----------



## Hoosier11

As I've aged and technology has progressed, I've become more and more clueless on electronics.


So, we have an approx 6 year old 32" Sony Bravia tv (32" is largest size that will fit in my wife's "cabinet") in our small living room area. Tv only has 1 HDMI imput, so we use a splitter between blue ray player and PS3. We are not enthusiats, but use tv for watching sports, movies, tv shows and kids' PS3 gaming.


Thinking about upgrading the quality of sound and like the ease of a soundbar.


I am by no means an audiophile, but have 2 Bose Acoustimass systems in other parts of the house ( 1 system is 20+ years old), and have always enjoyed the sound of Bose products. I have read enough reviews to know that many people dislike Bose and believe they do not make quality products, in addition to being overpriced.


We listened to the Bose Cinemate 1 SR at store yesterday and both my wife and I were very impressed. I know the in store experience is not the same as the in home sound, but compared to everything else we heard (most other products were in $300-$500 range), the sound quality seemed better.


I love the sound, but $1,500 is a lot of $ and is more than the tv is worth at this point. Also, I've read the 1 SR does not have any hdmi connections, and also lacks bluetooth.


Any thoughts, suggestions or direction you can offer are appreciated.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hoosier11*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/510#post_23284425
> 
> 
> As I've aged and technology has progressed, I've become more and more clueless on electronics.
> 
> 
> So, we have an approx 6 year old 32" Sony Bravia tv (32" is largest size that will fit in my wife's "cabinet") in our small living room area. Tv only has 1 HDMI imput, so we use a splitter between blue ray player and PS3. We are not enthusiats, but use tv for watching sports, movies, tv shows and kids' PS3 gaming.
> 
> 
> Thinking about upgrading the quality of sound and like the ease of a soundbar.
> 
> 
> I am by no means an audiophile, but have 2 Bose Acoustimass systems in other parts of the house ( 1 system is 20+ years old), and have always enjoyed the sound of Bose products. I have read enough reviews to know that many people dislike Bose and believe they do not make quality products, in addition to being overpriced.
> 
> 
> We listened to the Bose Cinemate 1 SR at store yesterday and both my wife and I were very impressed. I know the in store experience is not the same as the in home sound, but compared to everything else we heard (most other products were in $300-$500 range), the sound quality seemed better.
> 
> 
> I love the sound, but $1,500 is a lot of $ and is more than the tv is worth at this point. Also, I've read the 1 SR does not have any hdmi connections, and also lacks bluetooth.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts, suggestions or direction you can offer are appreciated.



If I listened to something that is 3-5X more expensive, I would expect it to sound better. I believe that you are using a switch to connect your BD player and your PS3 to your TV. What exactly would you like? Do you just want to improve sound? You kind of jumped around in your post. If you want to spend $300 or less, there are quite a few options for you. Samsung, Sony, Vizio, and LG off of the top of my head all have soundbars that are relatively cheap but have all or most of the features you listed.


----------



## ahartig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phie*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/510#post_23275171
> 
> 
> Why that one?



Bang for your buck, I think its the absolute best, especially if you can snag a decent used one for $700-800. Look at some reviews around the web. Only drawback is it has no HDMI inputs and does not decode HD audio codecs.


I bought mine used from Audiogon about 2 years ago for $1200. Since the panorama 2 came out, prices for the panorama 1 have gone down.


----------



## ekimneems

Hey all,


I currently have a Sony HT-CT100 (the original) that I've had for about 4-5 years now. I'm at the point where I either want to upgrade to a better soundbar (because I really like how easy and clean looking it is and I'm by no means an audiophile), or finally bite the bullet and get a receiver + 2.1 system to build from in the future. My main issue right now is that my living room set up is very rectangular, with the TV on the long side of the rectangle, and the spots where I would put my rears in a 5.1 setup are very hard to find placement. Also running wires is very difficult in my house so I'd prefer wireless.


So with that said, my requirements are the following:


1. Must be more powerful (and have more crisp high-end) than my Sony HT-CT100 - currently 50w 3 channel front, 100w sub.


2. Must have HDMI passthrough for 3 devices. I'd consider just going Optical from my TV and using the TV as a switcher (I have a Logitech remote), but I can't find in my TV manual if it will output 5.1. It's a Samsung PN51D7000.


3. I'd really love wireless 5.1 rear speakers if possible. If not, I'd consider wired but I just think it'd be too much of a pain.


4. Price, less than $800.


Thanks!


----------



## silvrenithron

Greetings,


Any advice for bar to partner with a 55" Sony XBR 4K? I currently have a $1500 budget for it, but it can be over. The room that it's going to be in is 21' X 21' with 20' ceilings and opens up to the upstairs great room so if there's something that has really good directional broadcasting that'd be great. Other than that, I don't really have any preferences.


Also, I do have access to dealer models TruAudio and DesignQ as this is for a new home under construction. However, I've never heard of these companies and was skeptical about approving them when the contractor recommended them.


Thanks!


----------



## catamountalum200

I just bought a house and i have two tv's. One already is hooked up to a mid range samsung soundbar. The tv that i want a soundbar for is going to be my movie room tv. The tv will have a blu ray player, a ps3, and a time warner dig box hooked up to it. I love the bose soundbar for 1400.00 but that is out of my price range. I really only wanted to spend at most 800 on the sound bar. I saw the sonos for 799.00 and liked it but they do not have it in the stores to demo so i don't know how it sounds. Anyone know of a solid soundbar that can do surround sound without having to buy an av receiver. We don't want wires and don't have the room for a large av box anyway.


----------



## denpom

sorry for a bit of an offtopic question. are there soundbars that let you control the "center" channel by now? i think the biggest issue with all the bars that i've heard was the dialogue volume and it's interesting to see if any of the companies are addressing this.


----------



## david8613

Definitive technology solo cinema has this feature and also sub woofer volume, its very convenient to control these 2 sources of sound. I also would like to say the solo cinema is an awesome sound bar, I use it all the time with everything! The sound is beautiful nice clear and smooth but impact full when needed and not fatiguing at all were my older 5.1 system was too much sometimes...


----------



## david8613

Delete double post


----------



## reccazz

YHT-S401 vs CINEMA SB400 Recommendations Please.


----------



## MarkDGaal

Looking for a high end L/C/R Soundbar. I'm not an audiophile by any means but I'm looking for something that will rival traditional bookshelf speakers priced in the $2500 range. What do I get to do it? There will be a sub for the low end and rear channels in the ceiling. I like musicality from a speaker and the ability to "see" the distance between instruments when listening to music.


I really don't have a budget, but don't believe in spending $2600 for a Leon Horizon 414-X-A when/if the same can be had from Paradigm Millennium 20 Trio for $1200 or other similar unit. Don't care about sizing the bar to my TV though wider is better. Just wanna know what will sound the best and if it justifies the extra $XXXX that it costs.


Floor plan and pictures of the space available here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1470887/small-condo-space-and-ive-never-done-an-outdoor-setup-help


----------



## BobL


The problem with sound bars in general is they are not that wide.  To get a good front soundstage having you L/R speakers further apart helps.  Would you consider in wall or on wall speakers around your TV?  The sound bars you are considering are all good.  The reason to get a custom sized sound bar besides aesthetics is to get it a little further apart, although the extra foot or so isn't going to make as big of a difference as separate LCRs unless you have a BIG TV like a 90".  Triad makes some less expensive models that are custom sized, I'm not sure if Leon has any less expensive models.  But, that little bit of difference you'd be fine with Paradigm or Atlantic Technology.

 

  If you were to compare the Millennia 20 Trio to 3 MillenniaOne speakers mounted on the wall, you would get better sound with the MillenniaOne because you can get better placement of the speakers and it costs less.  For a little more money than the Millennia Trio,  you could go with the Millennia LP, 20 or 30 series speakers.  Many people like the LP because it is thin and matches the thin TVs.

 

Now if you were looking at in walls you could look at the CS-LCRs for $279 each.  There are many options but I mention the Paradigm because it seems like that is what your dealer carries and they are an excellent speaker company.


----------



## MarkDGaal

Bob, that sounds like good advice, I'm going to do some research on in-wall speakers in the $1500-2500 range for a set of LCRs. I only have 4" worth of depth to work with so that will limit me a bit.


In the meantime, of the soundbar brands that we mentioned (Leon, Triad, Atlantic, Paradigm) how do they compare in terms of sound (and driver quality) to the newer GoldenEar (50" soundstage) and non-passive Martin Logan bars which seem to be dominating all of the more current reviews and comparisons? (I'm excluding the Yamahas becuase I'll have in ceiling speakers for surround)


----------



## BobL


4" of depth is fine for in wall speakers.  Of Atlantic Technology, Paradigm and Triad I have installed all three and they are all great brands.  It is like picking your favorite ice cream flavor.  Goldenear and Martin Logan I have heard (in not the best conditions, trade shows, etc) but not installed them personally, they sounded fine but didn't seem much better than the others just this month's flavor of the month.  Nothing bad but nothing that stood out either.  Some people love ribbons, others hate them.  From a speaker design aspect they have advantages and disadvantages.

 

For in walls I mentioned the CS-LCR because of the raised tweeter helps it dispersion when used as a center speaker.  Speakers sound different when placed on their side and if you can place all the in walls vertical that is ideal, but often doesn't work for the center speaker.  For any center speaker that has its midranges flanking the tweeter it is going to have a poor off axis response.  The better centers put the tweeters above the midrange and then use woofers to the sides.  The CS-LCR elevates the tweeter which helps its dispersion and hopefully the speaker isn't too tall.  BTW,  this is also true of sound bars.  The better ones will have the L/R tweeters at the end as not to limit their dispersion to the side of the room.  But the center speaker of a sound bar suffers from poor off axis response just like regular speakers of a midrange-tweeter-midrange design placed horizontally.  Here is an article from audioholics if you want to learn a little more.

http://www.audioholics.com/education/loudspeaker-basics/center-channel-designs


----------



## aptdweller

Hi,


I am looking for a soundbar for our living room to sit in front of a 40" Sony Bravia which is connected to Sony blue-ray player and Verizon Fios. The room is about 10' wide and 15' long with attached kitchen. The TV sits in one corner of the room.


We use blue-ray player for apps also to watch netflix, amazon prime, etc. The soundbar, in addition for TV, will also be used for listening to music which will be streamed from one of the smartphones, so bluetooth is a must. We would prefer a wireless sub-woofer due to space constraints and inability to run wires (2 yr old will not leave any wire alone). The budget for this is 750$ max.


My research led me to:

1. klipsch icon sb 1: I went to best buy and really like the sound. However, no bluetooth is a let down unless there is a cheap solution.

2. harman kardon sb 16: liked the sound of this one too. It meets all the criteria but read reviews about trouble with wireless sub-woofer and lack of remote

3. Sony HT-CT260: cheaper option but I tried it out at a friends place & really didn't like the look nor sounded as good


I am planning a second trip to best buy and would really appreciate suggestions to narrow down which soundbars to listen too. Comments/experience with any of the above mentioned models is appreciated.


thanks!


----------



## Skarpachi

I just purchased a Panny TCP60ST60 plasma and want to get a sound bar to replace my Definitive Technology Procinema 60 surround sound system. My salesman at ABT recommeneded the Sharp HT-SB40 or Sharp HT-SB60. Neither have bluetooth, but that is not a deal breaker for me. I do want a wireless subwoofer though which these do have. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Doctego

You will get much better responses if you tell us what sources you will be connecting and how you will be connecting them.


----------



## Skarpachi

Uverse cable box and Sony 3D Blu Ray player. Both connected via HDMI.


----------



## ngsm13

Looking for a powered sound bar for my master bedroom, room size is 21' x 15'. I'd like something with onboard processing for surround sound, such as dolby. I'll be using an Xbox 360 to the TV via HDMI and HD Cable via HDMI. TV has optical output also. Looking to stay around $300 shipped, but would spend up to $400 if it's worth it.


Thus far I've looked at ZVOX 555, and BIC America but it needs to be powered.


Any input is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## upsfeedr

go get a Sonos Soundbar you can use it for so much more.. Just add 2 play 3`s and the sub you can have wireless ht..


----------



## ngsm13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upsfeedr*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/540#post_23401731
> 
> 
> go get a Sonos Soundbar you can use it for so much more.. Just add 2 play 3`s and the sub you can have wireless ht..



Yeah, this is the bedroom so I'm not interested in spending $700, or having a full wireless HT.


----------



## schro5150

Comrades, this is my first foray into the soundbar area, so I apologize if this has been covered elsewhere. I have a BenQ W1070 that I want to start using in our 3-season room this summer (or maybe even outside) to entertain the kids after a stressful day of bouncehousing and watersliding. Rather than dragging the receiver/surround sound up from the basement, can any recommend a soundbar setup, probably a bar and a subwoofer? I'd like to keep it in the $200-250 range, if that's doable.


Many thanks.


Scott Schroeder


----------



## Skarpachi

I think I have narrowed it down to either a Sharp HT-SB60 or JBL Cinema SB 400. 19x19 family room with vaulted ceiling that opens to kitchen. Will be paired with a 60" Panny ST60 plasma. Does anyone recommend one over the other? Thanks.


----------



## ZexGX

Hi, room mate just got a new 60"(?) Vizio smart TV and is looking for a sound bar for our apartment (thin walls, so nothing too loud/bass-y). His requirements are the sound bar should have an auto-on/off feature, audio source be TV output, and volume adjustable through an existing Atlas remote ( http://www.urcsupport.com/html.php?page_id=382 ) or a cheap universal/learning remote that can control both the TV, cable box, and the soundbar. The Vizio TV has an SPDIF output, but not sure if it has an HDMI output. Is auto on/off even possible through SPDIF with any sound bars on the market?


----------



## Doctego

There are no HDMI outputs, per se. You need to concern yourself with how many HDMI ports there are on the TV. Auto ON is the tricky part. It involves some research here and trial and error. Just enable HDMI/CEC on the TV and sound bar and give it a shot. If your cable box controls the TV volume without the sound bar and you have successfully activated HDMI/CEC on both the TV and the sound bar, you should be fine there. Auto ON is another issue without a Harmony or similar remote. I wouldn't buy another remote until I was done testing.


----------



## snp87

Friends,


I recently purchased a 50'' panasonic viera TC-P50 and I am looking at soundbar options. I have a bluray player, ps3, and cable box. I was told by the sales rep that the yamaha YHT-S401BL would be a good match, but I'm not so sure. I'm looking to spend between $200-$400, and I am not too picky - open to suggestions. Obviously, I want something that is compatible with my current set-up and able to handle all of my peripherals. Would prefer HD audio decoding, etc.


Thanks in advance,

S


----------



## Possumgirl

^^^

Yes the Yamaha would be a good choice. You could also look at the Panasonic HTB770.


----------



## The_Donster

So Costco has the Samsung-HW-FM45C and I'm curious, other than watts, what is different between this and the FM55? I'm going back and forth between this one and the Yamaha they have in stock. Can anyone educate me on these two and is the bump in price worth it?


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Donster*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/540#post_23434141
> 
> 
> So Costco has the Samsung-HW-FM45C and I'm curious, other than watts, what is different between this and the FM55? I'm going back and forth between this one and the Yamaha they have in stock. Can anyone educate me on these two and is the bump in price worth it?



I researched them slightly and the only difference that I know is that the 55 is slightly more powerful. The 55 should also have grills over the speakers, if that matters to you.


----------



## The_Donster

No, not really. I'm just trying not to break the bank on something I'll probably use on a part time basis or from time to time. Not to mention keeping my curious preschooler from getting too curious about it.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Donster*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/540#post_23434977
> 
> 
> No, not really. I'm just trying not to break the bank on something I'll probably use on a part time basis or from time to time. Not to mention keeping my curious preschooler from getting too curious about it.



I don't have any children but, if I did, I would probably go with a unit that has grill covers. Between those 2, I would go with the 55.


----------



## The_Donster

That's what I'm thinking too. Costco's sale goes on through the end of the month and will most likely go on sale again if I miss out. Thanks for your input. Just trying to minimize the amount of wires and cords.


----------



## snp87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snp87*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/540#post_23427848
> 
> 
> Friends,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a 50'' panasonic viera TC-P50 and I am looking at soundbar options. I have a bluray player, ps3, and cable box. I was told by the sales rep that the yamaha YHT-S401BL would be a good match, but I'm not so sure. I'm looking to spend between $200-$400, and I am not too picky - open to suggestions. Obviously, I want something that is compatible with my current set-up and able to handle all of my peripherals. Would prefer HD audio decoding, etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> S



So, the S401BL went back up to $499 on Amazon before I could buy it. My attention has been shifted now to the polk 5000 and 6000. Anyone have some feedback on these, or possibly a different make/model? Also, what is the big difference between the polk 5k and 6k?


Thanks in advance,

S


----------



## udtsealeod

New construction, 3 location for wall mounted LED TVs (office, sun room and kitchen wall). The TVs (40-50") have not been purchased yet, researching now. All three TVs will be linked to the DirecTV genie system. Sound quality from TV speakers not great, thinking about sound bars with subs for all three. Primary a/v in home theater room. Cost $300-$500 for each system. System able to link and work through TV. I understand that each individual has their own ear for sound, but I need to start somewhere. Recommendation are requested.


----------



## DinoT

Hi folks,

I am looking for a soundbar for a bedroom at a vacation home. I have a 46" TV on an articulating arm. I currently have a Samsung HW-E450 hooked up to it. I have brackets that attech to the back of the TV (where it bolts into the mount) so the soundbar goes where the articulating arm goes.

I absolutely cannot stand that Samsung I have. The sound quality is ok. What I hate is that I am having issues getting it to work properly with a Logitech Harmony. It rarely turns on. I have to hit help on the Logitech and have it try multiple times to get it to turn on the Samsung soundbar.

So I'd like to replace it with something better. I would really like to get an active 3 channel soundbar. (with or without sub).


I have also considered getting a passive speaker (def tech) and hook it up to a receiver (which I have). But I am not looking forward to putting in that much work. (Running a wired IR system to the receiver in the closet.....running wires up through the attic, etc....)


I want a TRUE 3 speaker soundbar. Meaning, I don't want something that has 2 speakers and creates a "faux" center. I also want to keep it under $1000. Otherwise, I'd get the def tech 5.1 channel soundbar.


I listened to the Sonos at Best Buy. It sounded odd. I can't put my finger on it, but if I had to choose a description, I'd say a highly compressed digital signal. I am still considering it though.

In addition to the Sonos Playbar, the only others I've seen are:


Boston TVee Model 30 (significantly cheaper than the others)

Harmon Kardon SB30


My source is a DirecTV HR-22 DVR. I will not watch movies. Only TV shows (of which most are DD5.1), news and no music. Maybe some netflix program (not movies). Most of those are 2.0, so I need it to decode 2 channel stereo into PLII 3.0.


Any advice would be appreciated. I've only found the Sonos locally so I will most likely have to buy it "blind".


Thanks,


----------



## iwanrs

I also looking for Soundbar to match new Sony KDL-70R550A 70" LED TV.

What can I get the BEST SOUNDBAR for *$1,000* budget?


Full surround sound, simple and user friendly but great sound and huge BASS.

A Bluetooth connection feature and wireless Subwoofer are best consideration.


----------



## L3monade

hey gang,


This thread is just what I'm looking for. I want to get a soundbar formy apartment. Ideally looking for crispness of sound without a ton of bass....I dont want to get kicked out of my building =P So probably no subwoofer option.


I'm looking for something for pretty casual use...just needs to be better than the build in TV speakers. When I want really good sound from a movie or game I'll throw on my Grados.


I'll be using it with my:
55'' Samsung 7100
PS3 (PS4 when it's out)
Xbox 360 (Xbox one when it's out)
Apple TV
Cable


I think I'd like to spend less than $750 but I'm not completely stuck on that. I'd also consider a few little speakers or something too if that would be better.


Cheers!


----------



## JDEMAN

Hey everyone,


I'm new to here but I am having problems choosing a soundbar. I've been looking for sometime now

but haven't found anything that meets my requirements.


I tend to move around so I want a soundbar due to ease of packing/moving,

I want something around $300. I find anything below $200 to not be worth the money (not better sounding than the TV)

but anything beyond $400 to be too much.

I would rather get a 5.1 setup but I'm waiting until I get a steady/permanent

job before I spend that sort of money.


Usage: Mostly for music, TV and the occasional gaming/movie night.

I'm fine with a 2 speaker format but 2.1 is nice as I do love my bass.


Connections: I need a soundbar with HDMI in/out or S/PDIF RCA Coaxial in.

My devices consist of my laptop and xbox. My TV does have S/PDIF RCA Coaxial

out with 3 HDMI in. My biggest problem so far is that all the good looking soundbars

have Optical in. I'm looking for my optical adapter for my xbox but that will limit me

in formats of music. I'm not sure if my xbox supports lossless formats such as .flac.


Laptop: HDMI out, 3.5mm out

Xbox: HDMI out, possible optical out

TV: Irico E320BV-FHD, 3 HDMI in, digital RCA Coaxial out


I'm not opposed to buying used, it's just when I try, everything I find is RCA L/R systems.

It wouldn't be a problem if I had devices to hookup to such a system.


my favourites in recent memory:
http://www.costco.ca/Mint-Blade-2.1-Channel-Soundbar-System.product.10370036.html 
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/polk-audio-polk-audio-surroundbar-3000-iht-3000-iht-3000/10142091.aspx


----------



## raley

I'm the kind of person that needs to research everything to death, which has proven to be a real barrier to me getting sound installed in my apartment. I just keep reading and can never find the silver bullet, so I end up doing nothing. Well enough is enough. I want a solution that will improve my TV / movie watching experience ASAP.


I live in an apartment, so I don't want crazy bass. But the problem is my wall unit AC is right next to my TV, so in the summer I have to deal with a lot of noise. I watch a lot of action movies, so when I crank up the volume the explosions are always way too loud and I am straining to hear the dialogue. RIDICULOUSLY AWESOME DYNAMIC RANGE CONTROL IS VERY IMPORTANT TO ME! I want to set the volume and put down the remote! Music performance not as important to me - I don't need any special features as it will rarely be used for this.


The only sources I have are my cable box (Fios) and my HTPC which is connected to my TV. I don't have a receiver and currently just use TV speakers. My TV sits on a stand and my intention is to put my soundbar on the stand in front of the TV.


Would also be open to a 2.1 / 3.1 system if that is a better solution. I don't care about price, just want to improve my viewing experience. What should I do?


----------



## BobL


Although it depends on the situation, I would typically prefer a  2.1/3.1 system over a sound bar.  If you use decent bookshelf speakers they are arranges vertically which is best acoustically, they often have larger drivers to have more mid-bass and they can be placed a little further apart for better imaging and soundstage.  However, I would go this route if the speakers can be placed well and not in corners or tucked out of sight somewhere.

 

 Your biggest obstacle is your AC and not much you can do about that except noise canceling headphones







  Using a dynamic range control might help to keep the bass down but you are still going to have to turn up the volume to hear the dialogue over the sound of the AC.  This is the exact reason in dedicated theater they sound isolate them as best as possible.  It is not to keep the sound from going through the house but it is to heart every nuance of the program material and not have to turn it up over ambient noise. 

 

 One thing that might be acceptable to you if it works for your situation is use a 2.1 system and place the speakers near your seating.  Some in walls or in ceilings could make this aesthetically pleasing and you won't have to turn it up as loud to hear them when they are near you.  I know a few people that do this that just want better quality sound and aren't as concerned about image or soundstage.


----------



## Moparman1303

New to the forum. I got a panasonic plasma TV st60 55. I want to use my hdmi arc.


I see the Sony HTCT550W on sale for 330 canadian. The htct260 is on for 299. Which one should I get or should I get the Panasonic HTB770. I have the Samsung f450 but I don't like it and find it doesn't like my TV. I need some guidance on this. Please help.


----------



## Possumgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moparman1303*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/540#post_23489869
> 
> 
> New to the forum. I got a panasonic plasma TV st60 55. I want to use my hdmi arc.
> 
> 
> I see the Sony HTCT550W on sale for 330 canadian. The htct260 is on for 299. Which one should I get or should I get the Panasonic HTB770. I have the Samsung f450 but I don't like it and find it doesn't like my TV. I need some guidance on this. Please help.



The Sony 550W would be a good choice as they work well with Panny's Viera Link. With multiple HDMI inputs, you don't have to worry whether your TV will pass 5.1 Dolby from connected devices. Prior to the "60" series, Pannys only output 5.1 from internal tuners. I've read conflicting reports on whether that changed or not with the latest models.


----------



## Moparman1303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Possumgirl*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/540#post_23490012
> 
> 
> The Sony 550W would be a good choice as they work well with Panny's Viera Link. With multiple HDMI inputs, you don't have to worry whether your TV will pass 5.1 Dolby from connected devices. Prior to the "60" series, Pannys only output 5.1 from internal tuners. I've read conflicting reports on whether that changed or not with the latest models.



Well thats wonderful, thank you for your knowledge. The samsung FW-450 was a quick purchase and it does work well i fell with pannys. I was hessitant about the 550w due to cnet giving it a rough review. But i want the best sound for this type of purchase for the price. Its a movie tv. I hope i can poke your brain for more knowledge Possumgirl. I need help with all this AV stuff. Been out of it for a while. I have 550w on hold at Futureshop and was waiting for some feedback. Now it doesn't have bluetooth oddly. But is it that necessary as i can just flip to galaxy radio on my cable box for music or wifi. But i like the features this 550w has. Anything else you guys can share to make this as little painful and stressful as it is?


----------



## Judy in Texas

Is there a soundbar, or a way to hook one up, that will just respond to the same buttons that control the sound on the TV? I just want to make dialog a little less mushy so I can maybe understand it. The Sony HT CT150 looked like a good option, but when I started reading about it, it looks very confusing. The woman at the end of the Sony Chat could not understand what I wanted to do. My TV is a Samsung HL-S5688, 2006. I have digital optical, HDMI out, and RCA connections available. I control the TV with the Dish network remote. I don't want to go fishing for another remote when the commercial comes on. or the sound is too soft or too loud, etc.


Thank you!


----------



## Possumgirl

The guaranteed way would be to get a Harmony remote which you can set up to control your sources any way you want. Short of that, there are quite a few soundbars that use CEC over an HDMI connection . Samsung calls theirs Anynet+. Sony calls theirs Bravia Sync. The Sony CT-150 could be a good choice since it is a 3.1 soundbar with separate center channel speaker for clear dialog. It really is not confusing at all. Another choice would be one of the several soundbars from Samsung like the HW-E450 or one of the new models.


----------



## Judy in Texas

Thank you Possumgirl, my TV manual does not say that it has CEC, and I am haven't been able to get Samsung Chat to work after I learned to ask about it. Will ask them when I can. The TV manual does not mention it under CEC or the Samsung name for it.


----------



## Judy in Texas

Oh, and I have a Harmony remote (that I lucked into and have not programmed) but the Dish folks say it will not opreate the Dish receiver, model 622.


----------



## Possumgirl

Guess your TV pre-dates the Anynet+ feature. However, you should at least verify for yourself if the Harmony has issues with the Dish receiver. You can go to myharmony.com to try setting it up, or contact Logitech support. Don't think I would trust Dish to give you the right info.










The one other option you could look into is whether the Dish remote can be programmed for operating external audio.


----------



## iwanrs

I am looking for best sounding *5.1 SOUNDBAR* for my new Sony 70" LED TV.

Wireless connection for Sub and Surround speakers.

My budget is $1,000


Current available model or soon up coming model.


THANKS


----------



## Judy in Texas

Thanks again, Possumgirl. Yes, my tv is too old for anynet. I'll check out the Harmony.


----------



## scrope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Judy in Texas*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/540#post_23503851
> 
> 
> Is there a soundbar, or a way to hook one up, that will just respond to the same buttons that control the sound on the TV? I just want to make dialog a little less mushy so I can maybe understand it. The Sony HT CT150 looked like a good option, but when I started reading about it, it looks very confusing. The woman at the end of the Sony Chat could not understand what I wanted to do. My TV is a Samsung HL-S5688, 2006. I have digital optical, HDMI out, and RCA connections available. I control the TV with the Dish network remote. I don't want to go fishing for another remote when the commercial comes on. or the sound is too soft or too loud, etc.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Hi Judy, I have an older Polk soundbar hooked up via RCA to a 2009 Samsung TV. Had no problem teaching the soundbar's volume and mute commands to the Samsung remote. Works great without input switching. An incredibly simple sound solution. Other manufacturers, such as Boston Acoustics and Harman Kardan allow you to do the same thing, but I've no personal experience with them.


----------



## Judy in Texas

Thank you, Scrope, in my continued research I found what you said, that the Polk soundbars do not come with a remote, but learn the one you are using. I'm looking at the Surroundbar 5000 or 6000. So far haven't found them for sale in the Houston area, only mail order. It would probably be o.k. to get one of these by mail order, because they seem to be not complicated to set up (that is, I would be able to tell if the soundbar is defective or not without wondering if I had not installed it right).


----------



## housemr

here is my setup in my sitting room/kids play room/great room and what i am looking for. i have a 42 inch lg 42pj350, roku, directv hd dvr, and an old panasonic htib using just the l/r speakers and sub. i would replace the panasonic with a blu ray player so i would have three devices hooked up.


also, i do not know if the optical out on my tv sends out the audio in stereo and not say dolby digital or does that not really matter when a sound bar? would it sound better to get one that has 3 hdmi inputs, 1 hdmi output?


I like that the Sony HT-CT150 has has 3/1 hdmi inputs. i would like to say budget is around 300.


----------



## dconder

Need some advice all. Wanting to get rid of an entertainment center (huge two colum with bridge) and hang my plasma on the wall with a soundbar underneath. My components will be in a rack maybe 10 feet away. I want the least amount of cabling possible to the soundbar and TV. Here are my componets:


Panasonic 65" plasma

Yamaha RX-V2065

Cox Cable high def box

Sony PS3

Xbox 360

Apple TV


I don't know if I should go passive speaker and use the Yamaha. I would like the soundbar to do the processing but that's 4 HDMI cables to the soundbar. Thanks all.


----------



## jlm5151

I can get the both Polk IHT 3000 and the Yamaha YAS-101 for an extremely reasonable price. It's for a smaller basement TV room, but the majority of our movie watching through a WDTV device will be done down there. Any suggestions on which one to go with? I have a 51 inch Samsung Plasma 1080p down there.


----------



## SilverK20A3

Hello all!


My folks just got a new Panasonic ST60 and needless to say, it's lacking on audio outputs. Also, the built-in speakers are a bit weak. They are both hard of hearing, so I am trying to setup dual headphone + sound bar solution and keep it as SIMPLE as possible. So far, I have a somewhat convoluted configuration to just provide them 2 headphones:


TV output (optical) > generic DAC (optical to stereo RCA) > Behringer headpone amp



Can y'all suggest the best way to get a soundbar into this configuration while keeping the headphone amp? I'm guessing the simplest solution is to find a sound bar with a pair of RCA audio outputs but I've yet to find one...


Thanks!


----------



## Doctego

If I am understanding correctly, you want them to be able to listen to the soundbar OR the headphones? Not both at the same time? If your TV has the necessary outputs, I would look into connecting the soundbar on it's own and then look to connect the headphones separately. Using your current setup, you should be able to pick up 2 Y adapters to be able to connect both sets of headphones. Soundbars typically have all inputs so finding outputs will prove difficult, if not impossible.


----------



## SilverK20A3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/570#post_23524443
> 
> 
> If I am understanding correctly, you want them to be able to listen to the soundbar OR the headphones? Not both at the same time? If your TV has the necessary outputs, I would look into connecting the soundbar on it's own and then look to connect the headphones separately. Using your current setup, you should be able to pick up 2 Y adapters to be able to connect both sets of headphones. Soundbars typically have all inputs so finding outputs will prove difficult, if not impossible.



That is correct. Both at the same time. Either or. The TV has simply only the one optical output for audio. As you suggest I need to get the correct Y adapters to split it to my requirements. Ideally I would have them use a cheap stereo A/V receiver and a pair of cheap speakers but am I trying to keep it as simply as possible.


I have come to the conclusion that I gotta split it at the output of the DAC,and send one cable into the headphone amp (1/4" stereo), and send the other line (adapted to stereo RCA) into any soundbar...


Thanks!



Clarification: The Behringer headphone amp has 4 individually volume controlled ouputs (for 4 sets of head phones). In my situation, I would need to split it at the output of the DAC (which has optical in, and RCA out)



PS- Can someone please suggest how I would adapt one RCA stereo output and adapt it to split it?

So.. RCA stereo output needs to split out to:


-1/4" stereo jack

-Stereo RCA jack (red/white)


Thanks!


----------



## dtark

Hey All. I've searched the forum for a while and can't find anyone who's addressed this issue (it's been asked a couple times but never answered). Hopefully someone in this thread has an idea.


We'd like a soundbar in our living room that has the ability to power two outdoor speakers. We're doing it more for music than anything else, and would like to be able to play our music via bluetooth or airplay indoors and out at the same time. Thus far, I haven't found a single soundbar that has a powered speaker output.


My current thought is to suck it up and use a receiver , but that defeats the elegance of a soundbar. Other option might be to get an amplifier with bluetooth (although haven't found one of those yet) that has two zones to power the sound bar and the outdoor speakers.


Any thoughts? I'm floored that no one has made a soundbar that has a powered speaker out. It doesn't seem unreasonable to want to power two side speakers in addition to the soundbar.


Thanks!


----------



## BobL


Sonos soundbar and Connect:Amp will give you that capability as you can stream from your phones to these devices.  There are no sound bars with zone 2 capability that I am aware.  The receiver with zone 2 capability and a passive sound bar is your only other option.


----------



## dtark

Thanks for the reply. The Sonos seems like a relatively expensive option for an amp. I'd probably just go with an amp plus a bluetooth speaker adapter from Logitech. Seems very odd that there are no 2-zone soundbars.


----------



## 2000yellow360

I've got a Vizio 70 TV, and need advice on a soundbar. It's wall mounted, in a room 20x30, one side open, the other: two sliding glass door at the ends (8' sliders). Hardwood flloors. 10 ' ceiling. Budget is 2k, wife doesn't want wires or visible speakers. I'm somewhat hearing impaired, too many hours non muffled race bikes.


Suggestions?


Art


----------



## Phil17108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2000yellow360*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/570#post_23594619
> 
> 
> I've got a Vizio 70 TV, and need advice on a soundbar. It's wall mounted, in a room 20x30, one side open, the other: two sliding glass door at the ends (8' sliders). Hardwood flloors. 10 ' ceiling. Budget is 2k, wife doesn't want wires or visible speakers. I'm somewhat hearing impaired, too many hours non muffled race bikes.
> 
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> 
> Art


Hi Art and welcome to the forum.


The NO visible speakers my be the HARD PART.


Do you have power in wall behind the 70, for the no wires look. I have 2 42 inch Vizio sound bars with wireless subs, one in a 12X12 room for my wife's hobby shop with hard wood bamboo floors and it sounds great to her, I am hearing impaired too, and the other is in what I call the Corvette shop, a 22X25 stand alone garage out back with a one car door on it. It's an open ceiling and peg bored inclosed walls with a cement floor. The Vizio soundbar fills the place and there are a lot of places for the sound to bounce around. The Corvette is a 65 convertible. I set out there and turn the thing up with the hearing aids on and enjoy what I want. The set is a 47inch M series Vizio from 2 years ago wall mounted. I use IR cordless headphones in the house and the pricey 7.1 system does not get a lot of use until she is gone or using it.


Your room and environment sounds a lot like my living room, 18X20 and all hard surfaces, 10 foot slider and open on the back half of one side. We use the first 3d Vizio 65 inch and I have all the wiring in walls and ceiling and if you are handy you can easily do the same, a nice 5.1 or 7.1 system can be had with that kind of budget doing it yourself. There are a few places to look for everything you need at great prices. I like accessories4less.com for just about everything and Monoprice.com cables and connections and I use a small wall mount from them to set my AVR and DirecTV DVR, blue ray player on, No big hunk of furniture on that wall. I have one suggestion if you do not want in-wall or ceiling speakers try small satellite speakers, just about all of the manufactures have them, I use Polk's and drive them with a Onkyo AVR. The only caveat to that sub woofer in the corner of the room, but then again just about all soundbars have them. Thats called lets make a deal. Have Fun


----------



## iwanrs

PHILIPS FIDELIO HTL9100 Soundbar. True 5.1 configuration.

Rechargeable wireless rear surround speakers, no wire no power cable.


----------



## horsegoer

Maybe someone can help me...I have been waiting and searching for about a month now. Me and the wife just got our Panny 65ST60 and want to add a PASSIVE sound bar. THe room is about 15x20 so we are looking for something that will fill the area nicely when playing music. Budget is about $500 for the sound bar. We will be adding a sub and rears. Thanks.


----------



## Phil17108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *horsegoer*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/570#post_23602784
> 
> 
> Maybe someone can help me...I have been waiting and searching for about a month now. Me and the wife just got our Panny 65ST60 and want to add a PASSIVE sound bar. THe room is about 15x20 so we are looking for something that will fill the area nicely when playing music. Budget is about $500 for the sound bar. We will be adding a sub and rears. Thanks.



If what you meant by PASSIVE Is a sound bar that needs an AVR take a look at this. definitivetech.com/products/mythos-xtr-ssa3 I know its a pricer then what you have in mind but this system can be expanded with matched rears and sup at a latter date. I just came across this the other day reading another thread and Googled an abbreviation out of curiosity.


If what you meant is something that plays with just a power cable and an optical connection from your new Panny, just about anything works. Vizio has some good stuff at or under your price range. What about the manufacture of your TV don't they have some matching equipment.


----------



## Tater Salad

Would somebody be helpful enough to suggest a preference for a choice between the Polk Audio IHT 6000 (~$280) and the Harman Kardon SB30 (~$500) sound bars?


I am thinking of going with the Polk because from what I can learn online, it appears it will do 90% of what I want (mostly watching TV/Movies) at the cheaper price.


I do not have a receiver or other audio device attached.


Thanks,


Salad


----------



## horsegoer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil17108*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/570#post_23604452
> 
> 
> If what you meant by PASSIVE Is a sound bar that needs an AVR take a look at this. definitivetech.com/products/mythos-xtr-ssa3 I know its a pricer then what you have in mind but this system can be expanded with matched rears and sup at a latter date. I just came across this the other day reading another thread and Googled an abbreviation out of curiosity.
> 
> 
> If what you meant is something that plays with just a power cable and an optical connection from your new Panny, just about anything works. Vizio has some good stuff at or under your price range. What about the manufacture of your TV don't they have some matching equipment.



Thanks for the reply. Yes I mean passive that connects to an AVR. The def tech is good but a bit pricey.


----------



## vizbar

Just got a refurb Yamaha ATS-1010 (YAS 101) to replace my dead Vizio VSB210WS Sound bar. Tried it with TV and Music playing from my AppleTV.


So far it sounds pretty good. However, I couldn't tell much difference between Stereo and the simulated surround sound--both sound about the same. Also the built-in sub-woofer doesn't seem to add much bass. Need to play some movies to see how good the sound really is,


Can someone recommend a good external sub for this sound-bar in the under $100 range?


Only other thing that bugs me a little is there is no visual indicator of the current volume. The Vizio had LED bars to indicate the volume level.


Please share your experience with the Yamaha ATS-1010 or YAS 101 if you have one and any tips or suggestions you may have.


Thanks!


----------



## mazzelectra

Hey peeps,


So, been looking for a sound bar solution for our 42" Samsung LCD (living room display) and kinda hit a wall







. I would love some opinions.


Here are the options I've considered/listened to so far:
 Klipsch Icon SB1 2.1 
 Sonos Playbar (have not been able to hear yet)
 Sony HTCT260


Here are the relevant 'wants':
horizontal space for the 'bar' portion of the system has to be =
BlueTooth/phone-tablet UI interface is crucial - need to be able to send tunes to it somehow.
would prefer a 'Night Mode' or vocal/center channel configuration
This system will mostly be general/ambient use (TV, Music) so should sound good at low VOL.
I'm somewhat of an audiophile so audio quality is important (to me - rest of Fam probably not so much).
Budget is =
baby traversal area so floor speakers won't work - Sub is probably ok (He'll climb it I'm sure







)


Little info re: Sonos: I have been wanting to start a house-wide Sonos web for some time now, but don't have enough gold dubloons to make that happen any time soon. Speaking of budget, the price of the Sonos Playbar alone is really my target, so achieving 'proper' Sonos configuration for this setup (Playbar+Bridge+Sub) may push the Sonos out of the running, sadly.


Of the units I have listened to, the Klipsch seemed to outshine the Sony tonally. I'm absolutely open to other suggestions - I've even considered some AudioEngine bookshelf units (would place them on a shelf above the display) /shrug


Anyhoo, thanks everyone!


----------



## Hip2bSquare

I looked around for a list of the best ones but couldn't find any. Can someone link me to a few great soundbar/subwoofer combo setups? (Wireless + Bluetooth)


----------



## cktelnet

Hi everyone, I would like to get some advice regarding which soundbar to buy. I need a soundbar for the bedroom for a just purchased LG 55GA7900 TV. It will be mostly used for movies and TV watching. No gaming. I would like to mount it below the TV. After doing some research on a budget friendly the best ones I have shortlisted are:


Sony HT-CT260

The Vizio S4251w-B4


Sony HT-CT260 has great reviews all round however I am just concerned that it does not have a HDMI but connects through Optical only. My questions are:

1) Will it make a difference in sound if connected through HDMI vs Optical? Any other differences?

2) Also the newer model of Sony HT-CT660 has a HDMI input and only around $70 more. Is it worth the upgrade?

3) Is Vizio S4251w-B4 any better?

3) Any other recommendations within the $300 range?


Any inputs would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you


----------



## Phil17108

Unless you have a blue ray on the wall there is no sound advantage and then you would need an 5.1 bar to get it. Optical is easy and with the sound bars unless the work off of 5.1 all you need to do is set digital out on the TV to PCM.


----------



## mazzelectra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cktelnet*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/570#post_23626473
> 
> 
> Sony HT-CT260 has great reviews all round however I am just concerned that it does not have a HDMI but connects through Optical only.



Heya,


Just wanted to chime in on this (as well as my own search ). I test-drove several more soundbars recently a Klipsch variant and a ZVox pedestal. Both sounded good, but really - doesn't seem to be much difference in the way of sound-field (i.e. mostly sounds like 2.1 surround emulation all around)


Anyhoo, after re-listening to the CT260 (sound is very good and the price is great) I decided to pull the trigger. Since they didn't have any on hand at the store, I pulled it up on Amazon and...wait, what's this?!

 

CT260H - they added *HDMI in/out*










Takes a while to ship (probably not in stock yet), but no worries here = ordered!


----------



## rygy

I'd like to build up a whole home Sonos system and am trying to decide between a Playbar or a Sonos Connect plugged into a regular soundbar or a Connect Amp driving some in-wall speakers for my living room.


I'm fine with stereo sound but would like to have a sub if possible. With the Playbar or Connect Amp I'd be limited to a Sonos Wireless Sub whereas using the Connect and a separate amplifier I have more option but more elements to install.


Eventually I'd have about 4 Sonos zones, I just can't afford buying them all at once.


----------



## Hip2bSquare

Anyone know if the Vizio S4251w-B4 has an equalizer?


----------



## mikedahammer

I am thinking of buying the Yamaha 5100 soundbar. Anyone want to chime in on whether they have heard this and if it worth the money?


----------



## lstorm

Hi, I'm looking for a soundbar for my new TV. For the past decade I had polk fronts/backs/center/sub, with a Denon receiver which did well for me. But recently I relocated across country, and got rid of everything I owned (more or less). I just received my new TV (60" ST60) and I love the picture, but of course the TV speakers leave lots to be desired.


I live in an apartment building and don't see that changing anytime soon, so I decided I would go the soundbar route. I'm looking for something reasonably priced, although I've seen ranges from low 100's to 1000's of dollars, so I'm not sure what a reasonable amount is to spend on a soundbar. I looked up CNET's ratings for soundbars this year, but figured I'd ask here and see if any recommendations grab me.


Thanks for any and all suggestions


----------



## cool_hand_2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hip2bSquare*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/600#post_23638900
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the Vizio S4251w-B4 has an equalizer?



I picked one of these up from Costco during a $50 off promotion and was surprisingly satisfied. I managed to get to most of the functions thru my Comcast remote. The sound was certainly better than my 55" LCD but it would drop out for short periods (0.5 sec) for no reason. Tried everything to find the cause but ultimately it had to got back. We didn't really want to wire the rar speakers so left them disconnected, still full sound.

I recently saw that Sony had added HDMI connections to there CT260 and I'll try it next when it is available. I'm trying to get the best I can staying under $300. Mostly TV and movies, we have trouble hearing center channel dialog without turning volume up to uncomfortable levels, large room with vaulted ceiling and open on two sides - not ideal.

I hope my search ends soon, absolutely love the TV picture quality but hate the sound.

Good luck


----------



## Hip2bSquare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cool_hand_2k*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/600#post_23641520
> 
> 
> I picked one of these up from Costco during a $50 off promotion and was surprisingly satisfied. I managed to get to most of the functions thru my Comcast remote. The sound was certainly better than my 55" LCD but it would drop out for short periods (0.5 sec) for no reason. Tried everything to find the cause but ultimately it had to got back. We didn't really want to wire the rar speakers so left them disconnected, still full sound.
> 
> I recently saw that Sony had added HDMI connections to there CT260 and I'll try it next when it is available. I'm trying to get the best I can staying under $300. Mostly TV and movies, we have trouble hearing center channel dialog without turning volume up to uncomfortable levels, large room with vaulted ceiling and open on two sides - not ideal.
> 
> I hope my search ends soon, absolutely love the TV picture quality but hate the sound.
> 
> Good luck




I don't think the Sony has a center channel though. I could be wrong...

With the setup we (from what I hear) have, HDMI vs Optical is pretty much even so replacing the system just bc theres no HDMI is crazy to me.

The rear speakers are a plus to me on the Vizio. When I pick it up, i'll buy some good high quality speaker wire and just rewire the 2 rear speakers. It's really simple man...Black to black / Red to Red...

How well did the soundbar sound with blu ray movies? Did the subwoofer put out good deep base in high action movies?


----------



## Phil17108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lstorm*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/600#post_23640028
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm looking for a soundbar for my new TV. For the past decade I had polk fronts/backs/center/sub, with a Denon receiver which did well for me. But recently I relocated across country, and got rid of everything I owned (more or less). I just received my new TV (60" ST60) and I love the picture, but of course the TV speakers leave lots to be desired.
> 
> 
> I live in an apartment building and don't see that changing anytime soon, so I decided I would go the soundbar route. I'm looking for something reasonably priced, although I've seen ranges from low 100's to 1000's of dollars, so I'm not sure what a reasonable amount is to spend on a soundbar. I looked up CNET's ratings for soundbars this year, but figured I'd ask here and see if any recommendations grab me.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any and all suggestions





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lstorm*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/600#post_23643281
> 
> 
> Cool, like most things on this forum this sticky is completely 1000% useless.


This forum does not use the term stick, like another I know, I have Polks in the living room, and Vizio soundbars on 2 other set. They set up easy and sound good to me.


----------



## jmhiquiana

Looking at soundbars to simplify the AV setup in a furnished rental property. It will be used with a 50" 3D LCD TV.


I've narrowed down my candidates to a DEF TECH SOLOCINEMA XTR or a YAMAHA YSP 4300.


Has anyone done a good test drive of BOTH systems and would care to share their evaluation?


Thanks.

José


----------



## cdhoffman

ZVox Audio 220/320/420


----------



## steveting99

Has anyone had the opportunity to hear the new Pioneer speaker bar (model number SP-SB23W) by a well known speaker designer called Andrew Jones of TAD fame? The feature set is simple and should work for all TV setups. What I'm interested in is the sound quality from this device. If it's as good as a set of independent pair of bookshelf speakers, this maybe the go to device for me. My wife likes to watch TV - but the sound is not that great. She doesn't like to turn of the rest of the equipment as it's not easy to do and puts up with the inferior sound quality of the TV that annoys me. She also like to listen to music from an iPod dock, but again the sound quality isn't great.


Steve


----------



## Possumgirl

Steve, see this thread

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1487290/pioneer-speaker-bar-possible-game-changer


----------



## PunyHuman

First post







I am trying to decide between the Sony HT-CT260 (now $250 on Amazon.com) and the LG NB3530A ($200 on Amazon) soundbars. The Sony is getting rave reviews at lots of places, but the LG's price is very tempting. Would I miss a lot if I bought the LG instead of the Sony? Also, if you have other suggestions (under $300 w/wireless sub) let me know.


----------



## jcamber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PunyHuman*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/600#post_23668199
> 
> 
> First post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide between the Sony HT-CT260 (now $250 on Amazon.com) and the LG NB3530A ($200 on Amazon) soundbars. The Sony is getting rave reviews at lots of places, but the LG's price is very tempting. Would I miss a lot if I bought the LG instead of the Sony? Also, if you have other suggestions (under $300 w/wireless sub) let me know.



Can the HT-CT260 be wall mounted? I have a 46" samsung tv on the wall and want to have a sound bar underneath it. I'm guessing the bar can be connected to the TV via HDMI or toslink..? also, is the bar wide enough to match the width of the TV or would I be better off going with something from Samsung for integration and looks (hopefully performance is there too)?


thanks!


----------



## mazzelectra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcamber*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/600#post_23674763
> 
> 
> Can the HT-CT260 be wall mounted? I have a 46" samsung tv on the wall and want to have a sound bar underneath it. I'm guessing the bar can be connected to the TV via HDMI or toslink..? also, is the bar wide enough to match the width of the TV or would I be better off going with something from Samsung for integration and looks (hopefully performance is there too)?
> 
> 
> thanks!



Hey jcamber










We've been using the CT260H for about 2 weeks now and it's pretty good. Initially The sound seemed flatter than I was expecting, but with some basic tone, etc. tweaks it has sprung to life a bit. Dialogue is MUCH clearer than stock Samsung spkrs, and the sub adds some good depth to the experience.


To answer your questions, It can be wall mounted (although ours is not), it just barely spans past the Sides of our 42" display - really seems just flush with the bezel exterior.


I haven't heard much from the Samsung soundbar offerings, but this one is satisfactory for this general TV area use.


Also, if you want the ARC / HDMI capability make sure you get the recently released CT260H (H is for HDMI) - the previous version only has Toslink.


----------



## ShenaRingo326

Hi everyone!


Some background about my knowledge with amps/speakers/headphones: I use various headphone DAC/amps and headphones for gaming/music on my PC, and I use a set of Swans M10 speakers for youtube/gaming/others on the PC.


I'm looking to upgrade the sound quality when watching TV (cable, blu ray/blu ray rips via XBMC, XBOX 360 gaming), mainly to improve the dialogs. Ideally I would like to get a receiver and passive bookshelves + center for the TV, but budget and space on the TV shelf would not allow that option. This has led me to look into soundbar options.


Here's how I plan on setting up the system:

- Cable box --> HDMI --> TV

- XBOX 360 --> HDMI --> TV (Samsung UN46EH5300FXZC)

- TV --> Optical out S/PDIF --> Soundbar


For the soundbar, some of my requirements are:

- Optical input S/PDIF

- HDMI input and pass-through for future expansion/options

- Stereo setup: 3.1, 3.0 or 2.1 system, I'm interested in getting something with a center channel to improve the dialogs

- if the soundbar includes a subwoofer, the soundbar --> subwoofer cable needs to be either user replaceable, or at least 80 inches long so I can route the SW to the corner of the living room

- dimensions: height under 3 inches/76mm, depth under 5 inches/130mm in depth, as I will be placing the soundbar on the TV shelf in front of the screen


My budget is $300 CDN, and I'm in Canada so that will limit some of my options. Some of the options I have locally from Bestbuy/Futureshop, Canada Computers, Tiger Direct, Newegg, NCIX are:


1. Samsung HW-F450

2. LG NB3530A

3. Philips HTL2160/F7

4. Samsung HW-F355


I would like to have some help to pick the best SQ soundbar that meets the above requirements.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## born2run23

Alright, so I've been wrestling with this soundbar issue for quite some time, and I figured it was time to involve some people more knowledgeable than me. I'll try to be as comprehensive and simultaneously brief as I can.


My fiancee and I recently moved in together to a great apartment. I was coming from a house with a 65 inch tv with an incredible surround system in the basement, translation, it was loud, it rumbled, and I loved it. Since then I've been faced with the reality that it would take me a number of years to save up the $ to build a similar sound system in my new place, which led me to the choice of a soundbar or a lower end surround system. I decided against the cheaper surround system as well, I've had bad experiences there.

So here's my setup. 60 inch Panasonic Viera TC-P60GT50 television, a DVR cablebox, and a PS3. I use the TV to stream Netflix, Hulu plus, etc... and the PS3 for blu-rays and gaming. I've also wanted to add an Apple TV, but I dunno, never wanted to dish the $100 for a product that is pretty superfluous.


Budget: $800 max


What I want: SOUND!!! I love my TV but these speakers are just awful! I'm coming from an incredible surround system with great wall rattling bass. I obviously realize I won't be able to replicate that with a sound-bar, but I feel like with a $800 budget, I can get something good.


So, here's where I turn my trust over to you... I've done my research, products like the Sony HT-CT660 and the VIZIO S4251w-B4 5.1 both keep popping up as seemingly decent options at the low end of my budget which is attractive, but I know there are some superior sound bars out there that come in closer to the top end of my budget and I am very willing to purchase a more expensive sound bar if it truly is better than the low end options!!!


----------



## sid369

Sony CT660, Philips htl9100/ htl7180, ysp 3300, def tech solos so many choices, but don't know which will be right for my set up.


I want a soundbar to go into the family room which is fairly large and one side opens to the kitchen. Will be using for movies 80% and music 20% however, i want to be able to stream music from my iphone or iPad.


Now in terms of connectivity should i look for HDMI connections or optical audio connections.


I am confused as to which is a better connectivity option to have in a receiver.


Also, i like the idea of the philips fidelio soundbar where the speakers can be detached and used as a rear surround, but no way to test it since there is not local store which carries it yet.


def tech - i got a chance to listen to it in the store, but not sure coz of the price.


so can anyone help.


----------



## iwanrs

I have Philips HTL9100 and happy with its performance.

I chose Phillips only because its detachable rear speakers (and it is wireless!)

Since you have one site open to kitchen, detachable rear speaker are useful, you can place it at any position you want regardless the room shape..

I have my system with Optical Audio connection, by doing so I still have full control of my LED TV with its difference inputs.

The Phillips sounds good and plenty of deep bass.


----------



## sid369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iwanrs*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/600#post_23794542
> 
> 
> I have Philips HTL9100 and happy with its performance.
> 
> I chose Phillips only because its detachable rear speakers (and it is wireless!)
> 
> Since you have one site open to kitchen, detachable rear speaker are useful, you can place it at any position you want regardless the room shape..
> 
> I have my system with Optical Audio connection, by doing so I still have full control of my LED TV with its difference inputs.
> 
> The Phillips sounds good and plenty of deep bass.



Glad to hear that you are enjoying your philips soundbar. Are you in the US, if so did you listen to if frist before you bought it? if so where?


Also, how does it do in terms of filling up the room, do you get a sense of getting enveloped with the sound. Also can you crank us the volume and still get clean, clear sound.


I like the idea of the detachable wireless speakers, but there is not store here that I know of that carries the philips soundbar for me to test.


I hope Costco starts selling them soon.


No user review video also can be found on youtube as well


----------



## starchild

I'm really interested in the new vizio 54 inch. No idea on release date, though I believe its soon. It may have HDMI inputs, the idea of a full 5.1 wireless config would be nice. Seems flexible like sonos but much less when you figure in the cost of all the sonos pieces. The new vizio is supposed to be in the 500 range. I need to find more info on it, support DTS/Dolby decoding, inputs etc. These optical PCM limitations are frustrating!


----------



## iwanrs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sid369*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/600#post_23794682
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that you are enjoying your philips soundbar. Are you in the US, if so did you listen to if frist before you bought it? if so where?
> 
> 
> Also, how does it do in terms of filling up the room, do you get a sense of getting enveloped with the sound. Also can you crank us the volume and still get clean, clear sound.
> 
> 
> I like the idea of the detachable wireless speakers, but there is not store here that I know of that carries the philips soundbar for me to test.
> 
> 
> I hope Costco starts selling them soon.
> 
> 
> No user review video also can be found on youtube as well



I did not get sound demo before purchase, I bought it just base on good reviews and the detachable rear wireless speakers.

But it sounds good, at east to my liking.

This model is not easy to get in shop or online shop, may be you can try Amazon.


----------



## Stongatola

Hello....


Dumb question time, but a little background first. I'm no audiophile, and to be honest, I never considered getting any surround sound systems or such for my Panasonic TC-P42S30 TV. I simply use the TV speakers for sound. That said, I missed a TV show a few weeks ago and decided to watch it on my computer, listening through my G930 logitech 5.1 headphones. I could not believe the sound quality difference, insofar as being able to hear birds in the background and such. I couldn't distinguish where the sound was coming from, but there was alot of ambience that I could hear. I'm looking to pick up the Sony HTCT 260H soundbar, and my dumb question is that will I be able to pick up background ambience like that with this type of system? I know it's 2.1, but I'm wondering if that sound quality was a result of the 5.1 or the headphones.


I did get to listen to the 260H at my local Futureshop (Canadian version of Best Buy) but I couldn't really get a good impression because of a lot of background noise in the store.


Thanks for reading...


Dave


One more thing....I'm presuming I would be better going from my satellite receiver (Bell) to the soundbar than from the TV to the soundbar, correct?


----------



## colour

I don't think you'll match the sound of headphones but nonetheless I do think you'll still enjoy the improved sound from a sound bar as opposed to TV speakers. And yes I would connect the source to the sound bar.


----------



## meierjo


Hi All -

 

I also need help choosing a sound bar!  I'm ditching my surround system for various reasons and would like to migrate to a decent, simple, quality sound bar solution.

 

I have:

 

Panasonic TC-P58VT25 TV

OTA Antenna

Panasonic Bluray player 

AppleTV

Xbox 360

Homemade DVR (mythtv)

 

Room size: 23 ft (seating is about 14 ft from tv) by 15 ft.  This "room" is "open" on the 23ft side to a kitchen area.

 

 

 

Currently everything is HDMI through the surround system to one input on the TV - exception being the antenna and the DVR which go straight to the TV (coaxial and VGA respectively).

 

 

I would like to hook everything up to the TV's HDMI ports and use the TV's optical out or the HDAVI Control 5 (ARC??) to power on and control a sound bar (power, volume up/down).  *It really would be great if the TV remote would control the volume.*

I have no real budget, but DON'T want to drop a bunch of money  maybe something around $500 - less is cool, more is ok too...  No need for fancy name brands or the like, just good quality stuff (I have a nice set of HSU Research speakers and woofers that I love, wish they made a simple sound bar solution!)

 

 

Nice to have, but not necessary:

iPod/iPhone music over bluetooth or dock or AUX jack

Speakers that detach  from bar to place around seating area

Black in color

 

 

 

Thanks!

 

Mj


----------



## meierjo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meierjo*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/600#post_23818386
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> 
> 
> I also need help choosing a sound bar!  I'm ditching my surround system for various reasons and would like to migrate to a decent, simple, quality sound bar solution.
> 
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> 
> 
> Panasonic TC-P58VT25 TV
> 
> OTA Antenna
> 
> Panasonic Bluray player
> 
> AppleTV
> 
> Xbox 360
> 
> Homemade DVR (mythtv)
> 
> 
> 
> Room size: 23 ft (seating is about 14 ft from tv) by 15 ft.  This "room" is "open" on the 23ft side to a kitchen area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently everything is HDMI through the surround system to one input on the TV - exception being the antenna and the DVR which go straight to the TV (coaxial and VGA respectively).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to hook everything up to the TV's HDMI ports and use the TV's optical out or the HDAVI Control 5 (ARC??) to power on and control a sound bar (power, volume up/down).  *It really would be great if the TV remote would control the volume.*
> 
> I have no real budget, but DON'T want to drop a bunch of money  maybe something around $500 - less is cool, more is ok too...  No need for fancy name brands or the like, just good quality stuff (I have a nice set of HSU Research speakers and woofers that I love, wish they made a simple sound bar solution!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have, but not necessary:
> 
> iPod/iPhone music over bluetooth or dock or AUX jack
> 
> Speakers that detach  from bar to place around seating area
> 
> Black in color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Mj


 

Hummm looking at the Pioneer SP-SB23W.  Looks like it'd take the optical from the TV and could learn the volume up/down on the tv remote.  Seems to get some good reviews - maybe a few problems with the Bluetooth (perhaps this is fixed by not with a firmware update?)


----------



## Jasonn B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meierjo*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/600#post_23818996
> 
> 
> Hummm looking at the Pioneer SP-SB23W.  Looks like it'd take the optical from the TV and could learn the volume up/down on the tv remote.  Seems to get some good reviews - maybe a few problems with the Bluetooth (perhaps this is fixed by not with a firmware update?)



I just heard this thing at best buy and it sounds great, even with the sub off! This unit has a much lower crossover point for the actual bar than most systems so you get good midrange and it doesn't distort.


----------



## OldManAndTheSea


Hi,

I need some help here from the audio experts.

I am getting old and I have been told by my doctor that my hearing is pretty bad on any frequency beyond 2K HZ.  Now, I know why I could not make any sense on TV voice.  I have 55 inch TV.  I want to  add a sound bar to help me out.  I was hoping some equalizer function that I can use to emphasize the upper frequencies.  I would like to spend less than $400 for this.  Any recommendation would be appreciated. 

~~ Thanks


----------



## dzeric

Hello,

I could use some advice on a new soundbar, any input would be appreciated. My budget is about $400, give or take. I'm looking for a full/high quality sound - this is for a bedroom, so I don't need it to do ridiculous volume. I also don't need crazy pho-surround effects, just a nice room filling 2.1. Input will be optical (PCM).

This is going to be for a TV (46" Samsung UN46D6000) which is sitting on it's stand on top of my dresser, which is about 4ft high (soundbars that have the tv sitting directly on top of it are no good for me, already too high up). There is a 4 inch space between the bottom of the actual picture and the top of the dresser, so height is a concern. I can put an inch or so of scrap wood under the TV stand to avoid picture blocking if necessary.

I already own a decent subwoofer (Focal Chorus SW 700 V), which ideally I would plug into the soundbar to fill in the low-end, If I can't use it for this purpose it'll probably end up sitting around in storage so I would like to use it if possible. In the end I'm looking for whatever can give me the best sound for the money, so if I have to shelve it, so be it.


My current top choices, and thoughts:

1. Pioneer SP-SB23W ($400) : (+) I'm told it sounds very nice. (-) Comes with a smallish wireless sub (no plug to use mine), (~) Bluetooth issues (don't really care about that), (~) At the edge of the height limit, would have to raise TV up a bit.

2. Samsung HW-F450 ($225) : (+) Fits under the TV without blocking the image. (-) Comes with a smallish wireless sub (no plug to use mine). (-) Low height means smaller drivers (worried about sound quality).

3. Sony HT-CT260H ($240) : (+) I'm told it sounds nice. (-) I don't like the design. (-) Comes with a smallish wireless sub (no plug to use mine)


Is there any other soundbar that you would recommend, or do you have advice/recommendation on my setup?

Thank you very much,


Dzeric


----------



## colour

I use this in my bedroom with a separate wired sub for my 50" http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YAS-101BL-Front-Surround-System/dp/B005IVUWHW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1382747016&sr=8-3&keywords=yamaha+soundbar 


It has the ability to control the TV if it blocks the remote sensor.


----------



## starchild




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hip2bSquare*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/600#post_23638900
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the Vizio S4251w-B4 has an equalizer?


Check the CNET review I believe that is covered if I remember right it had some basic adjustments. I've been waiting for the release of the 54inch upgraded drivers and hdmi. But haven't seen a thing on release date.


----------



## naptime74


hello,

 

I've been lurking the AVS forums in order to help make a decision on which TV to purchase. I settled on the Panasonic TC-P50S60, a 50" plasma.

 

Because I am in my own room, sitting at a little under 10 feet from the television, I am looking for a sound bar to satisfy my audio needs.

 

Being a student, and although wanting a great sound, I am looking for a something for less than ~250. Willing to spend a bit more for the right product. Something that has good compatibility with my television is of course preferable.

 

The purpose of the television will primarily be blu-rays, sports, and of course the new PS4.

 

Thanks!


----------



## Phil17108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naptime74*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/600#post_23903959
> 
> 
> hello,
> 
> 
> I've been lurking the AVS forums in order to help make a decision on which TV to purchase. I settled on the Panasonic TC-P50S60, a 50" plasma.
> 
> 
> Because I am in my own room, sitting at a little under 10 feet from the television, I am looking for a sound bar to satisfy my audio needs.
> 
> 
> Being a student, and although wanting a great sound, I am looking for a something for less than ~250. Willing to spend a bit more for the right product. Something that has good compatibility with my television is of course preferable.
> 
> 
> The purpose of the television will primarily be blu-rays, sports, and of course the new PS4.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I not sure but if pana makes a sound bar, but if they do thats what a would get. I use Vizio sets and Vizio sound bars and never have a problem.


----------



## colour




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil17108*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/630#post_23907059
> 
> 
> I not sure but if pana makes a sound bar, but if they do thats what a would get. I use Vizio sets and Vizio sound bars and never have a problem.



There's no benefit of matching the brand except matching the name. As long as you can connect the sound bar the preferred method there shouldn't be a compatibility issue with the TV. I don't even have my sound bar connected to my TV, all my sources are connected to the sound bar, you get better sound with that method also. And Vizio would be one of my least preferred choices.


----------



## Phil17108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colour*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/630#post_23907307
> 
> 
> There's no benefit of matching the brand except matching the name. As long as you can connect the sound bar the preferred method there shouldn't be a compatibility issue with the TV. I don't even have my sound bar connected to my TV, all my sources are connected to the sound bar, you get better sound with that method also. And Vizio would be one of my least preferred choices.



I don't know about that, the Vizio remotes can be easily set up to control the sound bar. I do have a nice Polk Audio/Onkyo 7.2 system in the living room home theater but a sound bar works just fine in may man cave/bike shop. My wife has one in her hobby shop and she is pleased with it. I moved over from the big ugly DLP set to LED's after I got tired buying lamps for the thing.


----------



## xeonicxpression

Hi, I'm looking for a soundbar that will mainly be used for TV (mainly fox news, yuck!) and movies(from an el cheapo bluray player). It's a Christmas present for my grandparents who are in their early 70's and honestly not that tech savvy. I had them over to my home theater and it made them grin ear to ear. I would like them to have a little bit of that at home theater experience without the extra equipment and expense.


I'm not so delusional as to think that a small sound bar will ever give you that wow effect like my 3 8200e LCR's will, but something that would get them part of the way would be nice. I'm looking for:
The simpler to run the better
Up to $500 (maybe $600 if it really made a difference)
Separate sub preferred, but not required
Grandma prefers no separate surround speakers, but if it came with it, that's fine.
Bluetooth, air play, etc are not required.
Needs to sit on table in front of or under(like the Zvox) the TV.


I was leaning towards a Zvox 580 or Paradigm Soundtrack System (a little out of the price range but I might be able to get the local dealer to sell me one at a little bit of a discount). Obviously not a soundbar, but the Bose CineMate® GS Series II sounded pretty decent at the bose store recently. So what would you guys suggest?


----------



## adamt1234


posted this in a new thread by accident sorry....

 

 

looking for a soundbar that can decode the audio from digital movies in mkv and mp4 format. i had a vizio hooked up to my samsung tv and the soundbar was unable to decode the audio. would like to keep it on the low end of the price range, any recommendations are welcome. thanks.


----------



## Jono Brain


Hello

I was hoping someone might be able to help me choose a soundbar... Im really struggling. It is for a fairly large (but not huge) open planned back room which is square, on the left side is a rectangular lounge area on the right an open planned kitchen. It is one room separated by a corner sofa.

The soundbar main requirement is to provide much better sound than from my 50" Panasonic Plasma for both regular/movies TV (SKY HD Box) and gaming (PS3/PS4). It would be a bonus if it could also be used for Music, Im happy though if this is just done via something like an Apple TV it doesn't have to be wireless streaming.

I tried an Orbit Sound but returned it as I hated the fact it had to be turned on separately when watching TV and you had to use a completely separate remote.I don't want a full 5.1 system, it is always just going to be soundbar and sub.

The list I have narrowed it down to is:

*Bose Cinemate 1SR - £130*

This is my max budget. The demo sounded amazing, my concerns are price (is it a rip off), in reality how well does the remote work as you have to use the BOSE remote. I have also read very mixed feelings towards BOSE.. to me the sound was amazing,  but people say they use very cheap components.

*Sony HT-ST3 Sound Bar - £600*

http://www.sony.co.uk/product/hcs-cinema-surround-kit/ht-st3

This looks decent and I believe would integrate nicely with my TV so I could just use my current Sky remote. But i'm worried the sound won't be great.

*Sonos Playbar - £1200*

www.sonos.com/PLAYBAR

This looks good and I would stretch and get the sub. My worry is the sound has to come from the TV and have read that because my TV only passes through stereo the sound won't be great. Will this matter if I am never going to add the extra rear speakers... I like the idea of having Sonos in other rooms, but its not a requirement... I also worry the Sonos won't be as good sound as you are paying for all the streaming kit, realisticaly anyone compared it to something like a BOSE?

*Monitor Audio ASB-2 - £1000*

I don't kow much about this, but reviews seem to be really good.---

Really appreciate any help... I want it to be wife/kid friendly so easy to opperate ideally turning on when the TV does and using the same TV remote... or if the BOSE remote is good and can control SKY/TV I don't mind that either.

Thanks

Jono


----------



## drfreeman60

Jono


If you are looking for good sound any of these should be suitable.


The Bose has a great deal of its price buried in its surround mode. Some people like this, others do not. If you like what you heard, that is surely a positive.


The Sony appears to be simply an upgrade to their more basic 260 and 660 soundbars. One review (can't remember where) says that the sound is not far enough removed from the lesser Sony's to make the investment worth while. The two less expensive Sony units have overall very good sound.


I read a lot about the Sonos being hard to integrate. Have never heard this, so can't comment at all on the sound.


I was unaware that Monitor Audio even made a sound bar. If this has the same quality of other Monitor Audio speakers, it should be really good.


If you are willing to spend less money, you may add the Pioneer Speaker Bar to your list. Price is $ 350.00 USD.


As to integrating, I use a Logitech Harmony remote to control all of my components. One of the best $ 70.00 investments around.


----------



## Jono Brain


Thanks for the reply David, much appreciated.

 

Not sure you can get the Pioneer in the UK... it did look good and a great price.


----------



## ndrj69

Has anybody here had a chance to listen to the JBL SB300? Have it in box for a steal. Been waiting for the new Yamaha YSP 1400...not so much of a steal but wondering if for twice the price the sound quality and bluetooth would make it a good buy?


Nick


----------



## drfreeman60

No.


----------



## ndrj69

no you haven't had a listen or no to the double price?


Nick


----------



## drfreeman60

No to double the price. I have heard numerous previous models of the Yamaha and still own one. Sound quality is okay, but can be bettered by devices for considerably less money.


Mine was replaced with a Vizio soundbar costing $ 97.00 that sounded worlds better.


The JBL has had consistently good reviews. Cnet compared the JBL to the new Pioneer and though both were close, the Pioneer was the overall winner. Both units had pluses and minuses. Either unit can be had for less than $ 400.00.


Yamaha is know for its virtual surround experience. If you have the proper room this works pretty good.


Yamaha is not known for accurate sound. Either of the other bars is a better choice in that category.


Also, no I have not heard the JBL. I have read good reviews from ears that I trust based on their past reviews so I would have no difficulty recommending the JBL to a friend or family member if they were interested.


----------



## colour

There's no way I would take any of the junk Vizio makes over anything Yamaha makes. But I'd probably take the JBL over the Yamaha.


----------



## ndrj69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drfreeman60*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/630#post_23940944
> 
> 
> No to double the price. I have heard numerous previous models of the Yamaha and still own one. Sound quality is okay, but can be bettered by devices for considerably less money.
> 
> 
> Mine was replaced with a Vizio soundbar costing $ 97.00 that sounded worlds better.
> 
> 
> The JBL has had consistently good reviews. Cnet compared the JBL to the new Pioneer and though both were close, the Pioneer was the overall winner. Both units had pluses and minuses. Either unit can be had for less than $ 400.00.
> 
> 
> Yamaha is know for its virtual surround experience. If you have the proper room this works pretty good.
> 
> 
> Yamaha is not known for accurate sound. Either of the other bars is a better choice in that category.
> 
> 
> Also, no I have not heard the JBL. I have read good reviews from ears that I trust based on their past reviews so I would have no difficulty recommending the JBL to a friend or family member if they were interested.




Thanks! Will take a listen.


Nick


----------



## drfreeman60

I'm not sure that Vizio is Junk.


I own a Yamaha YSP that cost about $ 1,400 plus the additional Yamaha woofer. This was replaced with a Vizio soundbar costing $ 97.


I have never had anyone who had heard both or could compare both say that the Yamaha sounded better. I have not heard this year's top line Yamaha offerings, but in previous years their unit always lacked dynamics making them sound flat.


My comparisons were done at home and the units were calibrated as best I could and tested for frequency response accuracy. The Yamaha has a more extended frequency response and better psuedo surround. The Vizio has better dynamics and is better with voice if you watch TV or movies.


Both have positives and negatives as do almost all speakers. However, it is easy to live with the negatives of something costing less than $ 100 than it is for something that costs closer to $ 2,000. Especially when the lesser device outperforms the more expensive device in so many categories.


----------



## myuhas42

Hey I am new to the soundbar game. I have a Sony Bravia KDL46ex500 tv. Its in a small to medium sized room. And I am looking for a good soundbar for between 100 and 150 for a Christmas present. 150 is the limit that I can spend. I do understand that I won't get great sound I need something better. I just hate to spend money on something that would just collect dust if I got a bad one. So I was looking at some vizio's for around 118. But any other suggestions? I would really appreciate it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## LexInVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myuhas42*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/630#post_23946851
> 
> 
> Hey I am new to the soundbar game. I have a Sony Bravia KDL46ex500 tv. Its in a small to medium sized room. And I am looking for a good soundbar for between 100 and 150 for a Christmas present. 150 is the limit that I can spend. I do understand that I won't get great sound I need something better. I just hate to spend money on something that would just collect dust if I got a bad one. So I was looking at some vizio's for around 118. But any other suggestions? I would really appreciate it. Thanks a lot.



Look for Black Friday deals on Sony soundbars. They will fit the bill, especially if you get an HDMI model.


----------



## Claudius

Hi, looking for a HDMI soundbar that can stream music from a computer. TV is 46 inch, room is sort of wide open.


250-400 price range would be ideal.


----------



## ollygee


great thread, whats peoples thoughts on samsungs offerings, the new 750 valve system one is tempting but is it just a gimmick ? if so the samsung 550 looks nice and is priced reasonable

 

Im ready to spend £600 so any input would be great


----------



## drfreeman60

 http://www.soundandvision.com/content/soundbar-roundup 


Check out this article for Sound and Vision. A very good roundup of reasonably priced and for the most part sound bars that actually put out good sound.


Samsung fares okay in this comparison, but is probably the least favorite speaker of the bunch and the highest price. The surprise, although not so suprising to anyone who ever owned one, is the Vizio as having the best overall balance of good sound and an enveloping environment.


If looking for accurate sound, check out their comments on the Pioneer. My current favorite, but fake surround and an enveloping environment were not my criteria. I was looking for a sound bar that was good with music and the Pioneer has so far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## ollygee


nice 1, thats an interesting article, Ive heard lots of good things about the JBL, the samsung is still possible if I can get it for the right money.

 

That sonos play bar looks great, its £600 and you have to buy the sub seperate, those jokers want £600 for it ... I cant be the only person who finds that ****ing mental ?


----------



## hbelok


Hi everybody. So I'm pretty new to AV stuff and I am trying to figure out which soundbar might be best for my setup. I currently have a Panasonic 50 inch VT30 plasma, DirecTV HD DVR, Xbox, and I'm going to be getting a blu ray player soon. One of my concerns is whether I should be looking into soundbars with multiple HDMI inputs, or is it possible and of equal or better sound quality to hook all the sources to to the HDMI inputs in the TV and then run an optical audio cable to a sound bar. Soundbars without HDMI inputs usually seem be cheaper than those with the HDMI inputs. My budget is around $250. I've been looking on amazon and they have discounted prices for soundbars that are usually in the $300s. Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## drfreeman60

In certain instances, HDMI into the soundbar or for that matter, direct connectionof audio from each of your components to the soundbar whether HDMI, toslink, or analog cables might (MIGHT) give you somewhat better sound.


Since most soundbars are 2-channel only, the output from your TV is typically good enough to give you very good sound. Most soundbars in the range you are looking at will far surpass the speakers from your plasma TV.


My preference, when possible, is to connect components to the TV and the audio output of the TV to the soundbar. I prefer the control and ease of switching inputs when connected only to the TV. There are very few soundbars at any price that are going to blow you away with differences in audio whether they act as the switching medium or whether it is the TV.


David


----------



## hbelok


So for instance, if I connect a 3D blu ray player, which can decode all the latest audio formats (DTS-MA, Dolby TrueHD, etc...) via HDMI to the TV, then run a toslink cable to a soundbar, will the toslink be able to transmit those audio formats from the tv to the soundbar or is that something only HDMI can do? Obviously the latest audio formats are all 5.1 or more and the soundbar is only 2.1, so maybe it doesn't even make a difference in the sound that I hear. What do you think?


----------



## Fensive

Hello, my TV is a VIZIO E3D420VX, I am looking for a soundbar that I can control the volume of through my TV. Right now I have a Coby CSMP88 soundbar, and since my universal remote can't find a code for it I am using 2 remotes. Also the Coby soundbar's default volume is extremely loud, so when I turn it on I have to mash the volume down so I don't kill my ears. There must be soundbars that you can set a certain volume for and have it return to that volume when it is turned on right? As you can probably tell by my questions I am not an audiophile, so I would prefer to get a soundbar for as cheap as possible that can do these things. Sorry for my ignorance and thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Fensive

I just figured out that by changing a setting from Fixed to Variable I can now change the volume of my Coby soundbar through my TV. I feel pretty dumb for asking here before exhausting all my efforts, but I am also pretty happy that I figured it out.


----------



## muddywellies


Hi everyone,

 

I've just recently joined the community here in the hopes of getting some insight about soundbars. Hope I'm not treading on any toes!

 

I'm actually doing the research on behalf of my parents who are purchasing a Samsung UN65F8000 TV. They aren't particularly tech-savvy when it comes to AV matters and I must admit that nor am I, so I'd really appreciate some basic pointers when it comes to choosing the right soundbar.

 

Are there some essential factors to be considering? I assume the soundbar has to be 'strong' enough to match the size of the TV, but beyond that, what should I be considering in researching them?

 

Sorry for asking such a broad question. Just looking for some general directions to get started...

 

Thanks very much for any help.

 

Cheers!


----------



## starchild




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muddywellies*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/630#post_23981924
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I've just recently joined the community here in the hopes of getting some insight about soundbars. Hope I'm not treading on any toes!
> 
> 
> I'm actually doing the research on behalf of my parents who are purchasing a Samsung UN65F8000 TV. They aren't particularly tech-savvy when it comes to AV matters and I must admit that nor am I, so I'd really appreciate some basic pointers when it comes to choosing the right soundbar.
> 
> 
> Are there some essential factors to be considering? I assume the soundbar has to be 'strong' enough to match the size of the TV, but beyond that, what should I be considering in researching them?
> 
> 
> Sorry for asking such a broad question. Just looking for some general directions to get started...
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for any help.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


I would recommend starting here. http://m.cnet.com/news/sound-bar-buying-guide-what-you-need-to-know/57574982?ds=1


----------



## muddywellies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starchild*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/630#post_23982148
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend starting here. http://m.cnet.com/news/sound-bar-buying-guide-what-you-need-to-know/57574982?ds=1


 

Hi starchild,

 

Thanks very much for the link. That looks like a promising start.

 

In my limited research so far, I think I've only seen a Sharp model soundbar that was suggested for TVs that are 60" or bigger. 

 

Any others that you know of?


----------



## starchild

I have a 65 inch. I'm personally waiting for the 54inch Vizio. It supposed to support dts/Dolby, hdmi and have a full 5.1 wireless configuration. I want a full surround experience without the running of cables so this is a fit for me. Still awaiting it's release in next couple weeks.

I'm no expert here on sizes. But its not a big concern far as I'm concerned. The quality of sound is more of concern. Pioneer, Yamaha, Sony make some good sound bars that should fit your bill.


----------



## muddywellies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starchild*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/630#post_23982497
> 
> 
> I have a 65 inch. I'm personally waiting for the 54inch Vizio. It supposed to support dts/Dolby, hdmi and have a full 5.1 wireless configuration. I want a full surround experience without the running of cables so this is a fit for me. Still awaiting it's release in next couple weeks.
> 
> I'm no expert here on sizes. But its not a big concern far as I'm concerned. The quality of sound is more of concern. Pioneer, Yamaha, Sony make some good sound bars that should fit your bill.


 

Thanks again for the input. I'll keep my eyes and ears open for the Vizio model you mentioned. In the meantime, I'll poke around at what the other makers you mentioned have to offer.

 

If you have previous experience with soundbars, would you say they do a decent job of at least imitating the surround-sound experience?


----------



## ollygee


so after visiting richer sounds yesterday I've pretty much decided on the Yamaha 3300, its pricey but comes in about £200 less with a wireless sub than the sonos, from what I hear that unit comes the closest to replicating 7.1 with their sound projection technology, the system really kicks hard and looks the business. You also get a wireless audio add on for your phone, to kind of give you sonos like functionality.

is there anyone here with the sonos who thinks Im being a fool and not spending the extra £200 ?


----------



## bsn321


just saw this thread so reposting my question here.  I will remove my other post with same question.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 

Hi folks - 

 

New to the whole  sound bar  scene (and HDTVs in general).

 

Have a Vizio 37 inch TV, looking to get a basic soundbar with the following:

 

- wired subwoofer

- bluetooth enabled to play other devices like iphone, etc.

- can control the volume with the TV (actually Cable box) remote

 

Sound quality is important - but we don't need top of the line for our purposes - we just want something a little better than the Vizio TV speakers when watching movies, etc.  Basically I'd like to spend less than $200.

 

Based on what was advertised at a local Target - I just bought and hooked up a  Sony HT-CT60 .  The sound is perfect for what we need, BUT - it was advertised as having Bluetooth and it doesn't.  AND - I'm finding it difficult to know on which models you can control the soundbar volume via the TV remote (and not have to rely on the soundbar remote).  I asked at the store, and also the guys at BestBuy , and they all assured me "oh yeah - that's standard on all these things...   I knew enough to ask about the volume control because I wasn't sure if it was standard, and apparently I'm correct.  

 

The Sony HT-CT60 has Bluetooth - I just can't figure out if can control volume with TV remote.

 

any insight greatly appreciated.

 

Thanks!

Brad in MA


----------



## bsn321


just saw this thread so reposting my question here.  I will remove my other post with same question.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 

Hi folks - 

 

New to the whole sound bar scene (and HDTVs in general).

 

Have a Vizio 37 inch TV, looking to get a basic soundbar with the following:

 

- wired subwoofer

- bluetooth enabled to play other devices like iphone, etc.

- can control the volume with the TV (actually Cable box) remote

 

Sound quality is important - but we don't need top of the line for our purposes - we just want something a little better than the Vizio TV speakers when watching movies, etc.  Basically I'd like to spend less than $200.

 

Based on what was advertised at a local Target - I just bought and hooked up a Sony HT-CT60.  The sound is perfect for what we need, BUT - it was advertised as having Bluetooth and it doesn't.  AND - I'm finding it difficult to know on which models you can control the soundbar volume via the TV remote (and not have to rely on the soundbar remote).  I asked at the store, and also the guys at BestBuy, and they all assured me "oh yeah - that's standard on all these things...   I knew enough to ask about the volume control because I wasn't sure if it was standard, and apparently I'm correct.  

 

The Sony HT-CT60 has Bluetooth - I just can't figure out if can control volume with TV remote.

 

any insight greatly appreciated.

 

Thanks!

Brad in MA


----------



## newguy416

I currently have a Onkyo receiver (605), two front (L.R) and a center channel. The speakers are Infinity, and they still work. I have no rear and side speakers currently. I have been thinking about getting rid of the receiver and speakers, and maybe getting a sound bar. The receiver is 6 years old, and the speakers are at least 13 years old.


Would a new sound bar be an improvement, sound the same, or worse? I know I would be going from a L,R,C speaker setup to a 2.1 setup. I just feel like the sound isn’t great. I ran the setup again on the 605, and the speakers all test fine. Maybe it is what it is. I was just wondering if a sound would be better.


The center speaker is the Infinity CC-2.

The two front bookshelf speakers are the Inifiity RS1



Thanks.


----------



## ttlnb

The RS1s were decent speakers, I doubt any sound bar would be an improvement. The RS1s did have a problem with blown tweeters and if they don't sound right that may be the problem. Another problem could be placement of your speakers. Sound bars are an aesthetic solution and do not compete with well a set up system. Unless you have poor placement of your speakers, a better upgrade would be new speakers.


----------



## newguy416




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttlnb*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/660#post_23994846
> 
> 
> The RS1s were decent speakers, I doubt any sound bar would be an improvement. The RS1s did have a problem with blown tweeters and if they don't sound right that may be the problem. Another problem could be placement of your speakers. Sound bars are an aesthetic solution and do not compete with well a set up system. Unless you have poor placement of your speakers, a better upgrade would be new speakers.



Great. Thank you. We moved to a smaller place and the setup is not ideal whatsoever for a system. The current placement is not great, so that could be the problem. If the speakers were small, that would help with were we have to have them currently. This is just temporary though so I don't want to do too much here. Thanks again.


----------



## ecotherm


There are so many pages here! I apologize for the repetitive question I am posting but can anyone care to give me a quick idea of the most responsive soundbar for under $500? Im running a ps3 on a w1070 projector in a 20x30 room. Yamaha YSP1400 seems to be a front runner but to be honest i am pretty clueless. Thanks


----------



## ttlnb

What size screen? How far away is your seating? Can you use a regular 5.1 system? or a 2.1 system? Most sound bars are not going to fill a room that size or have a sound stage anywhere near as big as most projector screens. A decent home theater in a box might be a better solution. Accessories 4 less has a refurbished THX model for$600. A decent stereo system with sub would also be better. The small speakers used in most sound bars are not going to cut it unless you sit very close to that screen.


If you want to go a sound bar the Pioneer is the best under $500 and comes with a sub. That Yamaha you are considering would need an external sub, so you have to consider that into the price. The dual 3.25" speakers they call subs (cough, choke, laugh) are not going to have very good bass especially in your size room. Actually, with those size speakers they would have trouble giving decent bass in a closet


----------



## Zameus

Hello all. I'm new to the Soundbars as well, and I'm currently running the following setup


55" Samsung LED TV

Onkyo HT-S7200 7.1 Surround Sound
http://reviews.cnet.com/home-theater-systems/onkyo-ht-s7200/4507-6740_7-33738041.html 


Built-in Decoders DTS-HD Master Audio,

Dolby Digital,

DTS decoder,

DTS Neo:6,

DTS-ES Matrix 6.1,

DTS-HD High Resolution,

Dolby Pro Logic IIz,

DTS-ES Discrete 6.1,

DTS Express,

Dolby TrueHD,

Dolby Digital Plus


I'm going on 5yrs with the surround sound system, and I'm getting an earful from the wifey every time she has to step over the cables that lead to the back speakers. LOL We sit around 11ft from the flat screen that is mounted to the front wall. From the primary seating/viewing position and to the left of us we have the wall and fireplace, a wall behind us, and to the right we have an open area which leads up to the kitchen via 6 steps of stairs.


I'm hoping someone can suggest a soundbar that would somehow come remotely close to what I'm using now. I really don't take advantage of the 7.1 speakers, and I'm ok with using 5.1. I know I won't get true HD audio, and I'm willing to sacrifice that with a compromising soundbar that will get me close to what I'm hearing now. We've looked at the Bose® CineMate® 1 SR digital home theater speaker system for $1500, but unsure if it's worth its price tag. Our budget would be anywhere from $500 - $800 perhaps a little more for obtaining a quality soundbar. Any input is greatly appreciated!


Thanks all!


----------



## ttlnb

No sound bar is going to match a good 5.1 system. It doesn't sound like you are unhappy with the system only the wiring? It might be worth hiring someone to run the wires in the wall instead of compromising with a sound bar.


The Bose is overpriced in my opinion. In your price range either the Pioneer, Atlantic Technology (aka Outlaw Audio) or Paradigm sound bars. If you go with the Atlantic you can probably use your current subwoofer with it.


----------



## hsamadeus

Am trying to choose between the Atlantic Technology Powerbar 235 (AT)and the Goldenear super cinema 3d array (GE). Have a Panasonic 50 inch plasma, and a 10 year old home theater setup (Harmon Kardon AVR 525, Ascend bookshelf speakers, and a Hsu 10 inch sub). Recently moved, and don't want set up a 5.1 system again for several reasons. One, because of the shape of the new living room, the tv has to go in a corner on a cabinet with casters so that I can rotate it to two different viewing positions. There is no way I can set up the speakers to aim directly at both viewing/listening positions at the same time. Two, the Ascends sound crappy to me now, so I'm not sure they are worth saving. Three, the AVR doesn't have HDMI inputs/outputs, and I don't want to buy a new AVR. So I am leaning toward a soundbar. Mounted on the cabinet just in front of the tv (which will now have to be put on a raised pedestal so that the screen and remote sensor ware above the soundbar), the soundbar speakers can move with the tv when I rotate to the cabinet to different viewing/listening positions. My most common uses of the tv/soundbar will be tv viewing (including British tv shows, with dialogue that is difficult to decipher for my older ears), music CDs (played on a PS3 or a CD player), and DVD movies.


The AT has gotten very good reviews for dialogue clarity and pseudo 5.1 surround sound from movies. I can buy it right now for about $550. The GE gets rave reviews as being the best sounding soundbar, both for movies and especially for music. It costs about $1000. It is passive so you have to power it with an AVR, but I already have one. I could also run two of the existing Ascends as surround speakers when using the GE. (Underfloor wiring is already in place for surrounds.). Also have the Hsu sub which I can hook up to either the AT or the GE. I live in a small town hours from any city, so I haven't been able to listen to either soundbar, and will have to buy sight unseen and sound unheard.


Has anyone heard both of these soundbars, and can you give me a comparison? Is the GE worth the extra $450, especially for listening to classical music, which I adore?


----------



## godfatha

I'm looking for a soundbar. My current setup is a Panasonic TC-L55ET5 TV with a HTPC hooked up via HDMI. I had an Onkyo receiver with speakers setup but the receiver hdmi port died. I wanted to take down all the speakers and wires and keep it simple. It would keep the wife happy. Looking for suggestions on a soundbar. I'd prefer bluetooth capability so I can play music via the phone. I'm also ot perfectly clear how soundbar would allow me get audio from the HTPC. Thanks for reading and any suggestions.


----------



## snidely

I know most people here look for upscale equipment.


We have a '2nd" home (condo apt.). We have a 60" Panny Plasma. Great pic. However, all we need is a LOW end sound bar. We would use the rear facing speakers on the panel - but they would disturb the tenants on the other side of the wall. This is a small room - about 10" from TV panel to wall and 16 feet long.

I bought a JBL 200 soundbar at Fry's for $200 - but the bass is so overwhelming, it probably disturbs not only us, but every tenant on the floor. Really rumbles. The bass is so bad, it is hard to decipher some of the dialog on TV dramas. Even news, sometimes, has overwhelming bass. Using it in BluTooth mode to play Pandora from phone or tablet is pretty good most of the time.


So need a recommendation for a soundbar, not so much for quality as for the ability to understand dialog and not having a booming bass. It would need to have BT capability and an Toslink input. And the ability to be controlled by a universal remote (like from Comcast). Obviously don't need the ability for adding on satellite speakers.


Our previous old plasma, that died after 6-7 years, had small built in amp. with stereo speaker out puts on each side - to which we hooked up small bookshelf speakers. The panel doesn't have that ability.


----------



## hsamadeus

Go to the wirecutter.com and look at their home theater section on best budget soundbars. They recommend one of the Vizios. Costs about $250.


----------



## snidely

I just bit the bullet and bought a Panny SC-HTB170. Direct from Panny for 99.99 incl shipping (plus the almost 10% Ca sales tax). It says it has various sound adjustments - so it has to be better than the JBL we have that has a button that is supposed to adjust the bass, but doesn't do anything.


----------



## htapocysp

I'm having a hard time choosing between the sony ct600 and the sharp ht-sb60 and the vizio S4251W. Anyone want to chime in on that?


----------



## godfatha

Thanks for the recommendation! I bought the Vizio S4251w-B4 during the thanksgiving sales for $200. Easy to setup and sounds great!


----------



## RochesterNYtry

I have a Samsung 55C6900 that handles a majority of my casual TV movie and gaming needs. I'd like to get a respectable upgrade to the audio. What matters to me is a small footprint and respectable bass, nothing worse to me than a sub that cant go low enough or sounds dull and loose.


So I spent a few hundred dollars and bought a Sony CT660 this past week. it was decent, nothing outstanding but I returned it because the sub wasnt up to my needs. I could make it "acceptable" in most situations with enough fiddling. But the frequent meddling, poor lows and lack of wow/price ratio factor made me return it. In my search I started to consider an actual sound system with receiver when I stumbled upon a Yamaha YAS101 soundbar that has a subwoofer out plug.


My admittedly noobish question is if I bought a quality powered sub-woofer, maybe a Polk PSW10 or 505 and plugged it into the sub-woofer out do you think id have a chance of getting better bass performance than I would with one of their "included wireless sub-woofers"? If so are there any obvious choices in make/model/manufacturer im missing?


Thanks


----------



## ttlnb

You can use a better subwoofer if you want better sound quality and deeper bass. A better sub can probably go louder too but the sound bar probably won't be able to keep up to the volume of the sub. I'd definitely look at something better than the Yamaha sub.


----------



## Atty

I'm looking for a sound bar for my bedroom and need some help. My room is 12x15, the TV is centered in the corner facing the room.


I'm looking for sound quality of anything, just so I hear the whole range of sounds and get decent bass response vs none at all from ST60 speakers.


My worries -


Do I get HDMI or optical inputs? I'm looking at the HK SB26 and JBL 400, which both use HDMI inputs and one HDMI output to the TV. Will there be any lag from this?


If looking for sub ~$400 which model would be best to go for? The HK and JBL I can get for that price through a special I've got right now but I know there are a lot of other sound bars out there for that money.


What else should I worry about that I haven't considered?


Thanks!


----------



## Jasonn B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Atty*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/660#post_24056887
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a sound bar for my bedroom and need some help. My room is 12x15, the TV is centered in the corner facing the room.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for sound quality of anything, just so I hear the whole range of sounds and get decent bass response vs none at all from ST60 speakers.
> 
> 
> My worries -
> 
> 
> Do I get HDMI or optical inputs? I'm looking at the HK SB26 and JBL 400, which both use HDMI inputs and one HDMI output to the TV. Will there be any lag from this?
> 
> 
> If looking for sub ~$400 which model would be best to go for? The HK and JBL I can get for that price through a special I've got right now but I know there are a lot of other sound bars out there for that money.
> 
> 
> What else should I worry about that I haven't considered?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go. Best buy has too

http://reviews.cnet.com/surround-speaker-systems/pioneer-sp-sb23w/4505-7868_7-35799008.html


----------



## highnoon

Recommendations--


I have a large room, cathedral ceilings, with a 60" pany plasma and find the tv speakers inadequate. I don't need to rock the house but I do need to up the volume.


I have looked at several reviews and frankly that is really confusing. I would like to keep the install as clean and simple as possible and don't mind spending the money if the performance is worth the extra bucks.


On the lower end, the Pioneer SP-SB23W and either the 42 or 45 Visio sound bars. I can't seem to find (because it's newer) much information about the new 45" model from Visio in comparison of the well reviewed 42" model.

In the middle group, Outlaw OSB-1 and Paradigm Soundtrack.

The top end (for me), is the Martin Logan Motion Vision.


I don't much care to have the necessity of the separate sub woofer, so the quality of the Martin Logan and soundbar only is interesting. Similar logic applies to the Outlaw but I keep reading about the "ugly" box/bar. Paradigm has the smaller form factor subwoofer and very good quality (good enough?). I also wonder if the extra bucks are necessary for anything better than the Pioneer or Visio?


Look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Jasonn B

The pioneer destroys those vizio bars. Just unplug the sub from the vizio and you will hear it distort. I can't comment on the vizio bars with the rear speakers.


----------



## drfreeman60

There is a law of diminishing returns when you invest in a soundbar. For clean and accurate sound, the Pioneer is one of your better choices. The Vizio is highly rated and I have never heard a terrible sounding unit with the Vizio label attached (I have heard terrible from other more noted manufacturers).


And to the law of diminishing returns, I would like to add the law of Caveat Emptor. Additional money sometimes brings you zero benefity (especially in Sound Bars), it also in many or possibly most cases brings zero benefit. I have owned soundbars costing close to $ 2,000.00 and soundbars costing less than $ 100.00. The expensive soundbar was actually replaced by the less than $ 100 unit (from Vizio I might add).


I currently am using the Pioneer SB-23 and have tested about a dozen sound bars and/or small speakers over the past year. The Pioneer is the absolute best small form factor speaker that I have tested at any price (up to $ 2,000) for music.


Unless you have the change for an extended in home evaluation for any of the more expensive units listed, stay with something from Pioneer, Sony, JBL, or Vizio. The only one of the more expensive devices that you have listed that would interest me is the unit from Martin Logan. I have read several good reviews and I like the basic topology of the device.


----------



## highnoon

thanks- Drfreeman60


Yes, I agree, the Martin Logan is well regarded in many many reviews of high end sound bars. The Pioneer has a great designer and I don't know if I have the capacity (taste) to decipher the difference between the good "average" sound bar and the high end bar. Would love the opportunity but probably won't happen. any other advice?


----------



## Jasonn B

I have the Vizio 80" M series tv, and the factory tv speakers are surprisingly good, but just don't have a ton of volume. My tv has this"built in surround" that's turned on by default, and the only thing I don't like about the Pioneer is that it doesn't have some type of simulated "surround" to make the sound field "WIDER". When I have the sound bar on, it's a very narrow field left to right and I find myself leaving the factory speakers "on" with the bar to widen it. I wish the bar had some type of surround to widen it. Anyone know what I mean?


----------



## RobDMB

I'm looking for some recommendations for a Soundbar for my parents. They have a 46 inch Samsung Tv. Budget is $500 or less (preferably $400 or less). In addition to sound quality, simplicity in use is an important factor. Specifically, I am wondering if the models with HDMI inputs are easier to use versus models that require an optical out from the tv. Thanks.


----------



## drfreeman60

Typically, the easiest set up is a single output from the TV to a soundbar which allows all of the audio and video switching to happen at the TV set.


I would consider units from Vizio, good sound and winner of the recent Sound and Vision soundbar shoot-out, Sony and Pioneer for an inexpensive sound bar. All will improve dialog and all other sound from the television and all may be had for less than $ 300.00. As noted above, a major law of diminishing returns as you increase in price with almost any audio component. This does not include the fact that some companies are outright charlatans with high-priced equipment that does not even measure up to the equipment noted above.


----------



## avegam


Hello

 

A few months ago i bought a Sharp LC-70LE757U and now i'm looking for a sound bar.

I'm interested in the Sharp SB60 but i reed many bad reviews of the people who bought this equipment, some problem whit the firmware or something like that.

 

Can you recommend me a good sound bar?, something around $250.

 

I don't want something to take down the room, i prefer a good quality sound  for the movies and PS4

 

P.D. i'm looking for a sound bar for the easy installation whit out cables crossing around the room, but if you know about a 5.1 surround system whit satellite speakers is fine.

 

Thanks for the help


----------



## ttlnb

If you have the space to use these go for it! They will have excellent sound quality for the price and should integrate easy with the audio out of the TV. You won't need another remote in the system.


If you can't do these I would forget about 5.1 they are just too cheap in this price range. Get the JVC sound bar and if you can stretch the budget a little go with the Pioneer Sound Bar.


----------



## avegam


some model in special to check?


----------



## avegam


i'm not specialist in sound but, you think a short sound bar placed in the center below a 70" TV could sound strange becasuse of the size of the TV and the small size of the bar? or the sound are projected like if the speaker s was in the sides?


----------



## kalv


Which of these sound bars would you buy to pair with a new Samsung 55' LED 3D TV?

 

1.  http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/polk-audio-polk-audio-sound-bar-with-wireless-subwoofer-6000iht-6000iht/10204621.aspx?path=f09c9584771bba563c089b6830e59480en02

 

2. http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/polk-audio-polk-audio-surroundbar-3000-instant-home-theatre-iht-3000-iht-3000/10142091.aspx?path=bad1654a0714bb0de3c306ab8f96cdfben02

 

3.  http://www.2001audiovideo.com/en/catalog/product/122830-ZVOX-Z-Base-555

 

4.  http://www.2001audiovideo.com/en/catalog/product/161348-Pioneer-SP-SB23W

 

Pioneer SP-SB23W got amazing reviews, but is it really worth the price for a 2.1 soundbar? Sorry if this is a dumb question, I know nothing about soundbars.


----------



## ttlnb

The Pioneer is worth the price and it can be found online for under $300. It will have better sound quality than the others and none of the 'surround' bars give true surround sound. Go with the better sound.


----------



## lisa2

I have a Sony 55HX729 that sits on a console, so I have to put the soundbar in front of it.

Most of the soundbars recommended are 4" in height. This would partially block the tv screen.


Are there any decent soundbars 3.5" in height? I am flexible on cost since I know there are not many with a low height.

I want better sound on the tv, and would like to use it to play music. My living room ceiling goes up to second floor.


thanks for your help!

Lisa


----------



## ToonMasterTim

With my old Vizio 2.1 sound bar giving the occasional "thermal shutdown" error I am searching for a replacement. 'm torn between the Vizio S3821W-C0 ($128), Vizio S4251W-B4 ($278), the Sony HT-CT660 ($299), the Samsung HW-FM45C ($141 returned...down from $218), or the Pioneer SP-SB23W ($299).


The Sony sound bars, including the lower-price HT-CT260, get excellent reviews. Personally, I like look of the 660 more and don't mind the higher price to get better sound and what I consider a nicer enclosure. The Samsung is a great value, but I don't know that I like the exposed parts that will collect dust. It is very thin and light though, which is nice. The Pioneer gets great reviews but is less stylish than the Sony's, IMO. Finally, the Vizio's. Vizio likes to tempt me because they offer good performance for the price. The S3821W-C0 is half the price of the Sony and Pioneer and is essentially the update of the system I have now, albeit a little smaller. And the 5.1 system they offer would be nice. I can probably deal with the rear speakers hooked up to the subwoofer in the back of the room, but I wonder if the sound quality is that good. CNET and others like it. It's "true" surround as opposed to what the others are.


The real issue is, which offers the best sound quality for the price? Am I getting that much better quality going with the higher-priced units? The Vizio problem hasn't scared me away. I still feel they are good products, and mine served me well for four years or longer.


----------



## bbtfastback

Just picked up a pansonic 55ST60 on the weekend. I have a 6.5" space underneath the current tv. Can you recommend a soundbar to replace my Yamaha YSP-3000?


I do have an optical running from my tv to the speaker, and also have an RCA running from the speaker through a conduit to the other side of the room (about 30 feet) connecting to the sub. I'd like to keep the sub there, out of view, if possible.


I've been reading about utilizing my iphone to play music on new soundbars, and would be interested in that functionality too.


I'm also in Canada - lovin' me the Canadian deals!!


Finally, I use a harmony one remote, if that matters.


Thanks!


----------



## Jasonn B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttlnb*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/690#post_24101714
> 
> 
> The Pioneer is worth the price and it can be found online for under $300. It will have better sound quality than the others and none of the 'surround' bars give true surround sound. Go with the better sound.



I just wish the Pioneer had a "surround mode" to "widen" the sound stage. It's narrow.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

Well, I took back my Sony CT6660, which I never opened, to get the Vizio S4221W-C4. The reviews that changed my mind were:

http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-budget-soundbar/ 
http://www.soundandvision.com/content/soundbar-roundup-vizio-s4221w-c4 
http://www.techlicious.com/review/best-soundbar-under-300-september-2013 


The Wire Cutter review was pretty convincing. I was very happy with my former Vizio sound bar, so despite it's failure, I wasn't opposed to getting another one. As with a lot of sound bars this year, it supports Bluetooth so you can listen to you iPod, tablet or mobile device through the sound bar. I like the remote, having an LCD on the remote itself rather than on the bar; many bars have displays on the bar that might be bright and annoying while watching films in low-light conditions. The Vizio has a power-on light that is always on, but it's just one LED in the lower-left. Another feature I was looking for was an auto-shutoff/standby feature so that bar will shut itself off if left on with no signal being sent to the device and the Vizio has that. Such a feature might have saved my old Vizio from dying. My TV's speakers are so bad that I use it whenever watching TV, so I leave it on rather than powering it off when done.


So my thoughts so far on the Vizio S4221W-C4? I like it. It sounded great last night on some movies on Blu-ray and Netflix content. I am using the optical cable to the TV. My PS3 wasn't delivering audio at first. I selected various options (DTS, Dolby, PCM, etc.) and got no audio. Then I pressed the volume up button and got sound. So be aware that you may need to do the same. At times the audio sounds a bit flat, particularly through U-verse, but it is better than the TV speakers. I may be able to improve the sound by tuning it more. But as I said, Blu-ray movies sound good. Last night I wanted a movie and at times the subwooder even on a lower to mid setting was at a healthy level, with a few moments that really added some punch, as intended. I ran volume at a lower level and I can say that this thing can get pretty loud, louder than I think I would ever want to push it.


So why did I take the Sony back? The Vizio got excellent ratings, including several, "Editor's pick," awards. That, my previous experience with Vizio, and the $100 price difference with the Vizio being less money, changed my mind. I also wasn't sure I liked the LED display on the Sony. The hexagonal design wasn't ugly in my opinion. The CT260 is another great sound bar, but I was initially dissuaded by the felt material they used. At times it looks better than others, but I initially didn't like it at all and the CT660 was only $70 more and I was going to get 2 years free financing as well.


Programming my TV (Panasonic S60) remote to control the TV was a breeze. The Vizio quickly discovered the code. However, I can't turn off my TV speakers using the TV's remote also adjusts the TV volume, which I prefer be zero. My old Vizio could be controlled by my U-verse remote, but so far I have been unable to program the U-verse remote to control the Vizio, which is a major complaint. If I can't get it programmed I may have to look at getting a Harmony remote, assuming it will work with U-verse. The wife-acceptance factor is at stake if I can't get it working. I loved having the U-verse remote control pretty much everything except my PS3.


Overall, it seems to be a good produce. Check out the Vizio support page as well. They even have a video that demonstrates how to remove the product without tearing your box apart in the event you need to return it.


----------



## adamw5963


http://www.avsforum.com/products/vizio-s3821w-c0-sound-bar-with-subwoofer/reviews/4632

 

I'm looking for a soundbar. I found this one at walmart. I have read a lot of positive reviews. Eventually I want to step up to a full surround sound system but I can't afford it right now. It's $158 at walmart and I have a $50 gift card. So is about the best soundbar I can get for this amount of money or is there another?


----------



## drfreeman60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToonMasterTim*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/690#post_24102068
> 
> 
> With my old Vizio 2.1 sound bar giving the occasional "thermal shutdown" error I am searching for a replacement. 'm torn between the Vizio S3821W-C0 ($128), Vizio S4251W-B4 ($278), the Sony HT-CT660 ($299), the Samsung HW-FM45C ($141 returned...down from $218), or the Pioneer SP-SB23W ($299).
> 
> 
> The Sony sound bars, including the lower-price HT-CT260, get excellent reviews. Personally, I like look of the 660 more and don't mind the higher price to get better sound and what I consider a nicer enclosure. The Samsung is a great value, but I don't know that I like the exposed parts that will collect dust. It is very thin and light though, which is nice. The Pioneer gets great reviews but is less stylish than the Sony's, IMO. Finally, the Vizio's. Vizio likes to tempt me because they offer good performance for the price. The S3821W-C0 is half the price of the Sony and Pioneer and is essentially the update of the system I have now, albeit a little smaller. And the 5.1 system they offer would be nice. I can probably deal with the rear speakers hooked up to the subwoofer in the back of the room, but I wonder if the sound quality is that good. CNET and others like it. It's "true" surround as opposed to what the others are.
> 
> 
> The real issue is, which offers the best sound quality for the price? Am I getting that much better quality going with the higher-priced units? The Vizio problem hasn't scared me away. I still feel they are good products, and mine served me well for four years or longer.



The Pioneer probably has the most natural and accurate sound based on your choices.


However, the Vizio probably is the most open with the greatest breadth and depth of sound.


Either is a good choice and probably better than either of the Sony's. Samsungs in general sound at best acceptable and would be at the bottom of my personal list.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

I went with the Vizio S4221W-C4. I am happy with the purchase so far.


----------



## Fallen87


Hello guys. Recently I bought 42ST60E.  And I think it's time to get myself some better audio. Speakers on tv aint nothing special, and my old 10 years speakers in the room are in corner number 3, so they don't really add to whole movie experience. Since my room looks like this:

 

1                      2

 

 

 

 

 

3                      4

 

Between 1-2 is 3,6m ,and between 1-4 is 4.2m. TV is in on desk,in corner where number 1 is, and I sit on my bed which is in the middle of the 2-4 or sometimes in chair in front of tv. When I am on bed, there is around 2.6m between me and tv. Because of my room, I can't put 5.1 system in. So my options are soundbar or 2.1 system, which would you suggest?

My budget is around 400-500euro. Since some of you stated that more expensive soundbar doesn't mean it will be better than cheaper, well, I am looking for basically best bang for the buck. If cheaper soundbar is only marginally worse than much more expensive one, then I would rather save money if it won't get me much sound quality.

I saw Onkyo LS-T10, but I guess I can probably get better options than it for this price. Any help in this 400-500euro price range is much appreciated!


----------



## Mav3481

Hi all - I got a 32" Samsung UN32F6300 for Christmas for my office. I want to get a soundbar but I don't want the 42" Vizio. I dont want to spend a ton of money.


I was looking at these two, not sure if there is a benefit to having the wireless subwoofer or not..
http://store.vizio.com/home-theater/s2920wc0.html 
http://store.vizio.com/home-theater/s3821wc0.html 


The 38" would look funny since the TV is all of 29" wide.


----------



## jeff19342


For me the perfect soundbar would:

1) Support HDMI ARC (as most TVs now down-convert surround to 2.0 via optical out)

2) Have multiple HDMI inputs (since so few sources, not even PS4 support ARC

3) Have a wireless subwoofer (if I wanted wires, I'd have a full-on receiver-speaker setup)

4) Have actual rear speakers (I don't want fake, processed "Intellibeam", "3D sound", etc.)

5) Process Dolby Digital AND DTS (Xbox One lacks Dolby...SONOS lacks DTS...ugh)

6) Fit a 65" TV (the left & right channel shouldn't be set in a foot & a half from the sides of TV)

7) Mount flush on wall (I'm looking at you Sony...)

8) Have center speakers  (see #4)

 

In my mind, the upcoming Vizio 5451 would be perfect IF it included 3 or 4 HDMI inputs rather than just 1 (see #2).

 

The Sony 260 or 660 would be too IF they could mount flush to wall, was much wider, and had actual rear & center speakers (see #4, 6, 7, & 8). 

 

I LOVE my SONOS Play:1s & would add a Playbar in a heartbeat IF only included DTS processing and HDMI ins/out (see #1, 2, 5). Ideally it would also be wider (#6), but at least it acknowledges the soundstage with side-firing speakers. 

 

I cannot believe in 2014, I cannot get a soundbar with HDMI ARC switching and rear speakers. I think VIZIO has the right idea, i.e. wide, wall-mounted bar with wireless sub placed besides couch and rear speakers wired painlessly behind the couch. I only wish they added a couple HDMI inputs.

 

Has anyone had luck with an HDMI switcher that supports Audio Return Channel?


----------



## Ex_Brit

ARC, yes indeed. That's the one thing that really surprised me about my Bose Lifestyle 135 - relatively lots of HDMI and other kinds of inputs compared with other soundbars, but no ARC, which would have saved a lot of space on the back of the unit and perhaps allowed for an extra HDMI input..


----------



## Iocol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/690#post_24186283
> 
> 
> For me the perfect soundbar would:
> 
> 1) Support HDMI ARC (as most TVs now down-convert surround to 2.0 via optical out)
> 
> 2) Have multiple HDMI inputs (since so few sources, not even PS4 support ARC
> 
> 3) Have a wireless subwoofer (if I wanted wires, I'd have a full-on receiver-speaker setup)
> 
> 4) Have actual rear speakers (I don't want fake, processed "Intellibeam", "3D sound", etc.)
> 
> 5) Process Dolby Digital AND DTS (Xbox One lacks Dolby...SONOS lacks DTS...ugh)
> 
> 6) Fit a 65" TV (the left & right channel shouldn't be set in a foot & a half from the sides of TV)
> 
> 7) Mount flush on wall (I'm looking at you Sony...)
> 
> 
> In my mind, the upcoming Vizio 5451 would be perfect IF it included 3 or 4 HDMI inputs rather than just 1 (see #2).
> 
> 
> The Sony 260 or 660 would be too IF they could mount flush to wall, was much wider, and had actual rear speakers (see #4, 6, & 7).
> 
> 
> I LOVE my SONOS Play:1s & would add a Playbar in a heartbeat IF only included DTS processing and HDMI ins/out (see #1, 2, 5). Ideally it would also be wider (#6), but at least it acknowledges the soundstage with side-firing speakers.
> 
> 
> I cannot believe in 2014, I cannot get a soundbar with HDMI ARC switching and rear speakers. I think VIZIO has the right idea, i.e. wide, wall-mounted bar with wireless sub placed besides couch and rear speakers wired painlessly behind the couch. I only wish they added a couple HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had luck with an HDMI switcher that supports Audio Return Channel?



I'm agree with most of your points other than the fact that ARC is not relevant for me because my TV is older. At this point, I just want a sound bar that can do 5.1, wireless sub and no downmixing. Only choices rigtht now are the 4251 (and get a switcher) or the 5451 (may still need a switcher)....


----------



## jeff19342


What size TV? It makes such a huge difference to the sound field when those L & R speakers are out to the edges of the TV. I don't think all those 36-42"soundbars make much sense under a 60"+ TV. Panasonic may have had the right idea with a 3-piece bar that can be configured as 3 separate speakers...shame they didn't hire Andrew Jones. Kudos to Vizio for putting out a 54" bar...I just wish they added a couple HDMI inputs!

 

Iocol, did you see the 4x1 HDMI Switch on Monoprice for $74? It allegedly supports ARC, 3D, & CEC and passes a simultaneous identical audio output to Optical & Coax outputs. If that all works, I'm thinking it could be the ticket for both our issues today as well as future-proof our systems. Not generally a fan of switches, but considering CES 2014 has come and gone without a solution it looks to be a long while before the perfect soundbar is made.

 

In the meantime the upcoming Vizio 5451 and this switch could be the ideal wife-accepting, man-satisfying living room home audio setup.


----------



## Doctego

Pertaining to post #706 above, you will receive identical sound if you use ARC or optical. If that is a concern, I would either get a soundbar with multiple HDMI inputs or at least 1 and use a switch.


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/690#post_24189884
> 
> 
> Pertaining to post #706 above, you will receive identical sound if you use ARC or optical. If that is a concern, I would either get a soundbar with multiple HDMI inputs or at least 1 and use a switch.


Not true. My Panasonic ST60 (like most new TVs) down-converts incoming signals to 2.0 PCM via optical. Quoting it's user manual "When connecting to an AV amp via HDMI, you can enjoy higher sound quality."

 

Part of the confusion is how TV's are advertised having Dolby Digital, DTS, etc. and would never admit to purposely reducing audio quality. And yes my ST60 will send a Dolby 5.1 signal via optical when I use ITS built-in tuner (including its Netflix app); but meanwhile your Blu-Ray player, Xbox, PS4, etc. will be down-converted 2.0 PCM via optical! My TV like many others will only pass 5.1 via HDMI ARC. I confirmed this with my receiver.

 

Again, I'm not claiming HDMI ARC is inherently better than optical or coax for digital audio connections. It's that many TVs today purposely reduce the quality of their optical output signal, presumably because it doesn't incorporate the anti-piracy  "handshaking" of HDMI connections.


----------



## Iocol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/690#post_24189719
> 
> 
> 
> Iocol, did you see the 4x1 HDMI Switch on Monoprice for $74? It allegedly supports ARC, 3D, & CEC and passes a simultaneous identical audio output to Optical & Coax outputs. If that all works, I'm thinking it could be the ticket for both our issues today as well as future-proof our systems. Not generally a fan of switches, but considering CES 2014 has come and gone without a solution it looks to be a long while before the perfect soundbar is made.
> 
> 
> In the meantime the upcoming Vizio 5451 and this switch could be the ideal wife-accepting, man-satisfying living room home audio setup.



Yes - I was thinking the same thing. I'll have to admit, I'm not too familiar with switchers but it looks like a 4x1 HDMI switch is the way to go. If that's the case, I might end up going with the 4251 since the prices are good these days. Not sure how much more the 5451 will be but it might be easier to find the 4251 on a discount.


----------



## Iocol

I guess the other question is whether I need a switcher if I'm only going to connect a HD PVR and my blu ray player to the Vizio 4251. The PVR is a Motorola DCX3400 digital box with 5.1 and has outputs for optical and coaxial. So am I correct in stating that as long as I connect the PVR and blu ray directly to the 4251, I should get 5.1 from both sources?


Of course, if I want to add another component to the mix, the switcher will be required....


----------



## MrMcCrackin

Getting ready to get a new 65"+ samsung lcd for the new house.


The wife wants to replace the ysp4000 also, so i need some recommendations.


Budget under $900 for the soundbar.



For her it needs to "look" nicer than the ysp4000


----------



## wasupdog

the pioneer andrew jones soundbar is the only one i tried that's worth the money. don't waste time or money trying the cheaper models as i found they really lack midrange. they sound ok for movies, it's just that music exposes their lack of midrange. if the andrew jones soundbar isn't good enough or big enough then move to a receiver/speaker setup.


----------



## mod220

I am about to mount either a 46" LED or 50" plasma on living room wall, would like soundbar for tv, movies and playing music (no other speakers in the room). I have a Denon AVR-2807 reciever, and a PSW505 sub from a theatre room at my old house. can someone explain pros/cons of powered vs no-powered, and since I have a reciever to use that puts out 7 x 110w, am i better off getting non-powered? what soundbar is recommended and would it pair with the PSW505, hoping to no buy a new sub and use one i have, but if that doesn't work i can look at bar/sub combos...


----------



## Kypros Vasiliou


Hello guys,

 

I've been a reader of the forum for a long time now, but since i need some advice i decided to "upgrade" and become a member.

 

I have a Panasovic Smart Viera P55VT60 and decided to buy a sound system to complement it and enjoy better sound.

 

I have it conncted to a PS3 for Blurays and on my server for streaming so i just need sound. 

 

I don't have cabling to install a surround system and i have a budget of $750. 

 

Should i go for a sound bar a 2.1 system with a decent amplifier?

 

Since i am a noob on the subject i would appreciate simple answers and some links to a review.

 

Thanks a lot.

 

Kypros


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iocol*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/690#post_24190125
> 
> 
> I guess the other question is whether I need a switcher if I'm only going to connect a HD PVR and my blu ray player to the Vizio 4251. The PVR is a Motorola DCX3400 digital box with 5.1 and has outputs for optical and coaxial. So am I correct in stating that as long as I connect the PVR and blu ray directly to the 4251, I should get 5.1 from both sources?
> 
> 
> Of course, if I want to add another component to the mix, the switcher will be required....


 

Yeah, you're good to go with the 4251 alone since it has both optical & digital coax inputs. And yes that's it for 5.1 as the other inputs are analog (RCA & 3.5mm). Directly connecting to the source ensures you'll get all its audio signals; the caveat is greater potential for lip sync error. Many soundbars have a sync adjustment, but it's not mentioned in the 4251 manual.

 

You might be fine however. I have a Panny ST60 which is notorious for input lag & am currently running Xbox One optical audio out  direct to old Spherex 5.1 and have FIOS DVR plugged into the Xbone.  Amazingly it all works fantastic which no lip sync issue.


----------



## drfreeman60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/690#post_24190064
> 
> 
> Not true. My Panasonic ST60 (like most new TVs) down-converts incoming signals to 2.0 PCM via optical. Quoting it's user manual "When connecting to an AV amp via HDMI, you can enjoy higher sound quality."
> 
> 
> Part of the confusion is how TV's are advertised having Dolby Digital, DTS, etc. and would never admit to purposely reducing audio quality. And yes my ST60 will send a Dolby 5.1 signal via optical when I use ITS built-in tuner (including its Netflix app); but meanwhile your Blu-Ray player, Xbox, PS4, etc. will be down-converted 2.0 PCM via optical! My TV like many others will only pass 5.1 via HDMI ARC. I confirmed this with my receiver.
> 
> 
> Again, I'm not claiming HDMI ARC is inherently better than optical or coax for digital audio connections. It's that many TVs today purposely reduce the quality of their optical output signal, presumably because it doesn't incorporate the anti-piracy  "handshaking" of HDMI connections.



Jeff, in theory you have better sound via HDMI ARC. In reality with the Panasonic it is exactly the same with the exception of OTA broadcasts. In reality that is the same also as currently I know of no network or local station that broadcasts in anything beyond 5.1. If some did start broadcasting in 7.1, you could receive this via ARC and not by optical. As it stands now, you will get 5.1 from either optical or HDMI ARC with the exact digital output.


For any components connected to the TV via HDMI, the Panasonic will down mix to PCM (2-ch).


----------



## drfreeman60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iocol*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/690#post_24190125
> 
> 
> I guess the other question is whether I need a switcher if I'm only going to connect a HD PVR and my blu ray player to the Vizio 4251. The PVR is a Motorola DCX3400 digital box with 5.1 and has outputs for optical and coaxial. So am I correct in stating that as long as I connect the PVR and blu ray directly to the 4251, I should get 5.1 from both sources?
> 
> 
> Of course, if I want to add another component to the mix, the switcher will be required....


You are absolutely correct. You will get 5-ch from either.


----------



## drfreeman60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kypros Vasiliou*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/690#post_24202538
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I've been a reader of the forum for a long time now, but since i need some advice i decided to "upgrade" and become a member.
> 
> 
> I have a Panasovic Smart Viera P55VT60 and decided to buy a sound system to complement it and enjoy better sound.
> 
> 
> I have it conncted to a PS3 for Blurays and on my server for streaming so i just need sound.
> 
> 
> I don't have cabling to install a surround system and i have a budget of $750.
> 
> 
> Should i go for a sound bar a 2.1 system with a decent amplifier?
> 
> 
> Since i am a noob on the subject i would appreciate simple answers and some links to a review.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> Kypros



In theory, you would receive better sound from a GOOD 2.1 system. Of course this implies you have the room to the sides of your TV to place two speakers and make the proper connections to an AVR. The AVR is probably the least of your concerns going this way as there are numerous models from various manufacturers for under $ 300 that will all sound respectable (and unless there are serious design flaws, they will all sound the same). I will get hammered from some of the audio elite on that last comment. That leaves you a budget of $ 450 for speakers. The Andrew Jones bookshelf and preferably tower speakers from Pioneer would be an excellent choice. However, for best sound, these need to be set away from the rear and sidewalls. One meter or more is ideal, but a spacing of at least twelve inches is preferred.


You can get the overall sonic signature of the Andrew Jones seperates from Pioneer's SB23 speaker bar and make you life considerably less complicated (about $ 300) total. What you would be missing is the spaciousness of the two speakers. Very hard to do correctly from a speaker bar. For a more spacious sound, Vizio has a number of units that do a psuedo surround and less than $ 250 and are usually quite pleasing sonically accoring to most reviewers as well as owners.


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrMcCrackin*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/690#post_24194511
> 
> 
> Getting ready to get a new 65"+ samsung lcd for the new house.
> 
> 
> The wife wants to replace the ysp4000 also, so i need some recommendations.
> 
> 
> Budget under $900 for the soundbar.
> 
> 
> 
> For her it needs to "look" nicer than the ysp4000


 

I'm assuming your bride isn't fond of the YSP4k's relatively large height & depth?  At 7.6" & 5.7" respectively, it's significantly bulkier than most current bars. As far as pure looks go, the Sonos Playbar & Samsung HW-F750 get darn nearly universal praise for aesthetics and both are well within your price range.

 

Are you mounting it on the wall? One of my beefs with the soundbar market is there's hardly anything sized appropriately for a 65" TV. With most bars being 36-45" wide. 40-55" TV's are covered in spades, but what about 60"+? Sharp had stepped up with their 54" HT-SB60 a while ago. Gets praise for its soundstage (thanks to widely spaced right & left channels), but mixed reviews on quality. Vizio also just released a 54" bar (actually 54" not SIZED for a 54" TV as many manufacturers spec). At CES they announced a true 5.1 version of this wide bar. Personally I think a 54"+ bar looks better under a 58 or 59" wide 65" TV, especially when both are mounted to the wall. And it certainly sounds better when the left channel actually comes from left side of your TV rather than vaguely in the middle of it.  But both the last two are way under your budget, so they might not suit your tastes.

 

Your budget puts you in Polk, Klipsch, Harmon Kardon, Yamaha, etc. territory. I would aim for a model that supports HDMI ARC with multiple HDMI inputs in order to help future-proof your system. Your Samsung like my Panny and most late model TV's downmix external sources to 2.0 PCM stereo. For example, if you plugged your Blu-Ray player to your TV & then TV to soundbar, it will only see a 2.0 stereo signal. To get 5.1 DD or DTS signals to soundbar, you need to connect sources directly to soundbar. And if it supports HDMI ARC, a single HDMI cable to TV is all you'll need between bar & TV.

 

If I were you, I'd consider boosting budget a tad to get Samsung HW-F850 (wider & better than 750 mentioned above) or the HK SB35. Happy hunting!


----------



## GluedOnBeard


Hey all,

 

Been reading the site for a while as my wife has requested that we do away with the speakers and go with something more streamlined so I was looking at getting a sound bar. I just sold my receiver and the TV speakers are already starting to great so I unfortunately don't want to wait too long and get one ordered asap!

 

I though about the YSP2200 but really I don't want to go over $400 this time round.

 

The two I am most interested in are:

 

Yamaha-YSP1400BL

 

http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YSP1400BL-Digital-Sound-Projector/dp/B00EIF0E0Y/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1389654330&sr=1-7&keywords=soundbar

 

And

*Sony HT-CT660*


 

I did look at the Vizio but after spending money on a hdmi splitter with a to slink out and speaker stands it comes in over budget so I would rather go with something that gives a depth of sound.

 

I previously just had a simple 2.0 set up with the receiver and two floor standing speakers as I was meant to build on it but now having to condense it instead!

 

Any help is much appreciated as I can't find any information on the Yamaha.


----------



## GluedOnBeard


Hey all,

 

I am not sure if my last post worked as I posted it by accident and included an external link, apologies if this creates a double post.

 

I am looking to replace my 2 Floorstanding speakers and receiver with a side bar as my wife plans to use the space either side of the TV now and can't stand the sight of them.

 

I am looking into two different bars as a replacement as the Vizio 5.1 is out of budget and i am not sure the rears would get passed. So if a sound bar can create some nice depth in sound for music and movies that would be great. The two I was looking at are:


Sony HT-CT660

Yamaha-YSP1400BL

 

My budget is around $400, I will be connecting my PS4, possibly and Apple TV and a Wii U. My TV is a LM8600 so I take it I could maybe take the PS4 directly to the optical in and then get the TV a optical to coaxial convertor so I could take everything else to the TV then back to the sound bar. Obviously the Sony does not have that issue which is why at the moment it is my preferred choice.

 

All opinions are appreciated.


----------



## ttlnb

Kypros,


I went the 2.1 route as I found better sound quality than any of the sound bars. But drfreeman is correct you do need the space to properly place or mount the speakers. With your budget there are plenty of options but you'll have two main types.


1. A receiver with speakers and sub. This could easily be done in your price range.


2. Powered speakers and sub. By the specs it looks like your TV only has a digital audio out. That is a little more limiting for this type of set up. The only system I can think of that would handle this is the Paradigm Milennia CT which is a very nice system BTW.


----------



## ttlnb

Gluedonbeard,


Between those two I would go with the Yamaha for sound quality. another option to consider in your price range is the Pioneer sound bar.


----------



## Kypros Vasiliou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drfreeman60*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24204979
> 
> 
> In theory, you would receive better sound from a GOOD 2.1 system. Of course this implies you have the room to the sides of your TV to place two speakers and make the proper connections to an AVR. The AVR is probably the least of your concerns going this way as there are numerous models from various manufacturers for under $ 300 that will all sound respectable (and unless there are serious design flaws, they will all sound the same). I will get hammered from some of the audio elite on that last comment. That leaves you a budget of $ 450 for speakers. The Andrew Jones bookshelf and preferably tower speakers from Pioneer would be an excellent choice. However, for best sound, these need to be set away from the rear and sidewalls. One meter or more is ideal, but a spacing of at least twelve inches is preferred.
> 
> 
> You can get the overall sonic signature of the Andrew Jones seperates from Pioneer's SB23 speaker bar and make you life considerably less complicated (about $ 300) total. What you would be missing is the spaciousness of the two speakers. Very hard to do correctly from a speaker bar. For a more spacious sound, Vizio has a number of units that do a psuedo surround and less than $ 250 and are usually quite pleasing sonically accoring to most reviewers as well as owners.





Thank you for your promt answer. It seems that i will have a problem with a 2.1 system. My TV is located in a corner of the room, so the right speaker will be around 18 inches from the rear and 4 inches from the side wall . The left is more flexible on the side. So i guess i will most likely benefit more from a sound bar than a system at this cinfiguration. Correct?


----------



## Jason Carter


Any thoughts on the Vizio SB4020E-B0 (http://amzn.com/B00BHAQ2KE )? We'll be picking up a 50" P series once they become available but I'd like to add a soundbar this time around. Been pleased with the Amazon verified purchase reviews but I'd like to see what folks here think?


----------



## drfreeman60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kypros Vasiliou*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24207439
> 
> 
> Thank you for your promt answer. It seems that i will have a problem with a 2.1 system. My TV is located in a corner of the room, so the right speaker will be around 18 inches from the rear and 4 inches from the side wall . The left is more flexible on the side. So i guess i will most likely benefit more from a sound bar than a system at this cinfiguration. Correct?



Kypros - please excuse my arrogance. You can still get good sound from a 2.1 system mounting the speakers close to the wall. Moving them in and away from boundaries certainly helps the sound, especially those of us who at one time or another had the wonderful audio system that sounded as if an orchestra was wider than the room it was in and extended 6', 8' or 20' deeper than the rear wall. Due to a wonderful wife who sometimes needed to understand just why those big, ugly speakers (I thought they were rather lovely myself) needed to be sitting in the middle of her living room floor, the spent much more time 10" to 12" from that rear wall and were pulled into the room only on the occasion that one of us (me) or both of us wanted to listen to something seriously.


However, corner situations have issues of their own, which is why I have been searching for audio nirvana via either a sound bar or two extremely small speakers over the past seven years. While nirvana still eludes me, I have had very good results sonically from a Vizio Mr. El-Cheapo (I made that name up) sound bar from Wal-Mart at a wopping cost of $ 97. A big improvement when I purchased sight unseen a JVC TH-BA1 sound bar at $ 250. Still the second best I have tried. Also really good was a $ 160 Panasonic HTB-20 which is now used for music in my sun-room. This one can be used as either a one-piece sound bar or small R+L speakers with a woofer in between. With the unit set up in the R+L format and pulled out from the wall about 18", the sound is very spacious and gratifying.


My current sound bar for the family room, entertainment district is a Pioneer SB-23. Not a perfect creation, but really excellent and extended sound. As far as frequency response, almost amplifier like (+/- 4db) from about 45hz to above my audible capabilities (somewhere around 10khz per my last ear exam).


I still have about $ 2,000 of audio stored in various closets around the house. Maybe someday, I will decide to part with everything on eBay.


If I had the room and was working from a limited budget, I would probably go 2-channel with the Pioneer, Andrew Jones designed tower speakers. These speakers have very good output down to around 40hz. You would only get about an extra one-half octave of audio with most reasonably priced sub-woofers (that's 10hz in this example). And, in my experience, there is very little output from movies or most music below 45hz to 50hz.


And for any comments that a sub-woofer would make your system or your bass louder, if that is the case, you do not have your system set up correctly.


As info, here is what my corner system looks like.

Video_Cabinet_2013-10-15_009.JPG 429k .JPG file


The photo above shows the area that I had to work with including the custom cabinet, TV, sound bar , etc.


My advice is "Don't sweat it". There are lots of reasonable choices out there.


----------



## Porsche576

Hi,


I just got a new Samsung 60 inch tv and wanted to get a better sound system. I've been looking at the Sonos soundbar plus the sub for around $1500. I live in a 800 sq ft apartment, so I do not need anything crazy. Would it be better to get 2 bookshelf speakers plus a sub along with a receiver or stick with the Sonos system? It is quite pricey and I think you could probably build a decent 2.1 system. Also, is the Sonos the best soundbar in the $1500 range? Thanks.


----------



## MrMcCrackin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24205091
> 
> 
> I'm assuming your bride isn't fond of the YSP4k's relatively large height & depth?  At 7.6" & 5.7" respectively, it's significantly bulkier than most current bars. As far as pure looks go, the Sonos Playbar & Samsung HW-F750 get darn nearly universal praise for aesthetics and both are well within your price range.
> 
> 
> Are you mounting it on the wall? One of my beefs with the soundbar market is there's hardly anything sized appropriately for a 65" TV. With most bars being 36-45" wide. 40-55" TV's are covered in spades, but what about 60"+? Sharp had stepped up with their 54" HT-SB60 a while ago. Gets praise for its soundstage (thanks to widely spaced right & left channels), but mixed reviews on quality. Vizio also just released a 54" bar (actually 54" not SIZED for a 54" TV as many manufacturers spec). At CES they announced a true 5.1 version of this wide bar. Personally I think a 54"+ bar looks better under a 58 or 59" wide 65" TV, especially when both are mounted to the wall. And it certainly sounds better when the left channel actually comes from left side of your TV rather than vaguely in the middle of it.  But both the last two are way under your budget, so they might not suit your tastes.
> 
> 
> Your budget puts you in Polk, Klipsch, Harmon Kardon, Yamaha, etc. territory. I would aim for a model that supports HDMI ARC with multiple HDMI inputs in order to help future-proof your system. Your Samsung like my Panny and most late model TV's downmix external sources to 2.0 PCM stereo. For example, if you plugged your Blu-Ray player to your TV & then TV to soundbar, it will only see a 2.0 stereo signal. To get 5.1 DD or DTS signals to soundbar, you need to connect sources directly to soundbar. And if it supports HDMI ARC, a single HDMI cable to TV is all you'll need between bar & TV.
> 
> 
> If I were you, I'd consider boosting budget a tad to get Samsung HW-F850 (wider & better than 750 mentioned above) or the HK SB35. Happy hunting!



Jeff hit the nail right on the head!


Yes the LCD and Sound Bar will be wall mounted.


At this point I am considering the 54" vizio or the pioneer, she really likes the price point go figure.


She has to "see it" in person before we buy it, so i planned on taking her to Best Buy to look at a couple



What i have read about the vizio lack of low end and no matching sub readily available has me second guessing, i welcome the idea of a wireless sub that i can place next to the couch


I also am afraid i might get a pioneer with the dreaded issues, plus she might not like the look of the pioneer on top of it



The samsungs on the higher end, do they sound good? because the lower end ones didnt rate well at all with sound quality


----------



## Kypros Vasiliou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drfreeman60*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24209735
> 
> 
> 
> Kypros - please excuse my arrogance. You can still get good sound from a 2.1 system mounting the speakers close to the wall. Moving them in and away from boundaries certainly helps the sound, especially those of us who at one time or another had the wonderful audio system that sounded as if an orchestra was wider than the room it was in and extended 6', 8' or 20' deeper than the rear wall. Due to a wonderful wife who sometimes needed to understand just why those big, ugly speakers (I thought they were rather lovely myself) needed to be sitting in the middle of her living room floor, the spent much more time 10" to 12" from that rear wall and were pulled into the room only on the occasion that one of us (me) or both of us wanted to listen to something seriously.
> 
> 
> However, corner situations have issues of their own, which is why I have been searching for audio nirvana via either a sound bar or two extremely small speakers over the past seven years. While nirvana still eludes me, I have had very good results sonically from a Vizio Mr. El-Cheapo (I made that name up) sound bar from Wal-Mart at a wopping cost of $ 97. A big improvement when I purchased sight unseen a JVC TH-BA1 sound bar at $ 250. Still the second best I have tried. Also really good was a $ 160 Panasonic HTB-20 which is now used for music in my sun-room. This one can be used as either a one-piece sound bar or small R+L speakers with a woofer in between. With the unit set up in the R+L format and pulled out from the wall about 18", the sound is very spacious and gratifying.
> 
> 
> My current sound bar for the family room, entertainment district is a Pioneer SB-23. Not a perfect creation, but really excellent and extended sound. As far as frequency response, almost amplifier like (+/- 4db) from about 45hz to above my audible capabilities (somewhere around 10khz per my last ear exam).
> 
> 
> I still have about $ 2,000 of audio stored in various closets around the house. Maybe someday, I will decide to part with everything on eBay.
> 
> 
> If I had the room and was working from a limited budget, I would probably go 2-channel with the Pioneer, Andrew Jones designed tower speakers. These speakers have very good output down to around 40hz. You would only get about an extra one-half octave of audio with most reasonably priced sub-woofers (that's 10hz in this example). And, in my experience, there is very little output from movies or most music below 45hz to 50hz.
> 
> 
> And for any comments that a sub-woofer would make your system or your bass louder, if that is the case, you do not have your system set up correctly.
> 
> 
> As info, here is what my corner system looks like.
> 
> Video_Cabinet_2013-10-15_009.JPG 429k .JPG file
> 
> 
> The photo above shows the area that I had to work with including the custom cabinet, TV, sound bar , etc.
> 
> 
> My advice is "Don't sweat it". There are lots of reasonable choices out there.


 

Thank you *drfreeman60*. That was a very informing answer. Btw your Panny looks good with the Pioneer soundbar  It made me wanna search them a bit more.

I will go check some and find one that i like the sound it makes. I'm not fond of big, bulky speakers in the middle of the living room.

In a few months i will have a small monster running in the house pushing and dropping everything.. And i guess he would love to mess with the speakers. :/


----------



## GluedOnBeard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttlnb*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24207194
> 
> 
> Gluedonbeard,
> 
> 
> Between those two I would go with the Yamaha for sound quality. another option to consider in your price range is the Pioneer sound bar.


 

Thanks for the feedback, in the end I decided the Sony simply because of the HDMI inputs and therefore I don't have to rely on any other pieces of kit such as a HDMI or TOSLINK splitter. I'll post my impressions in the other thread.

 


> Quote:
> If I had the room and was working from a limited budget, I would probably go 2-channel with the Pioneer, Andrew Jones designed tower speakers. These speakers have very good output down to around 40hz. You would only get about an extra one-half octave of audio with most reasonably priced sub-woofers (that's 10hz in this example). And, in my experience, there is very little output from movies or most music below 45hz to 50hz.


 

This is the exact setup I had, it is great for a cheap setup especially for music but I found it was lacking slightly in movies. Especially when it comes to dialogue with the lack of a center channel it becomes a case of turning up and down some content.

 

I am going from this to the Sony sound bar so it will be interesting to hear the difference. It should get delivered today.


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrMcCrackin*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24212467
> 
> 
> 
> ...The samsungs on the higher end, do they sound good? because the lower end ones didnt rate well at all with sound quality


 

I haven't personally heard the Samsung 750 or 850, but FWIW reviewers seem to like its sound. The 850 sports vacuum tubes rather than transistors to please audiophiles craving the "warmer" sound of tubes. 

 

I say "FWIW" because reviewers can be biased and regardless everyone's hearing is different, so you really should demo them all for yourself. Vizio & Pioneer are getting great reviews. Both are undeniably great values. Hard to argue with Pioneer's design and construction, especially at that price...I only wish it supported HDMI ARC (and you might too with a brand new TV).

 

Listen to the Vizio, because it may have plenty of bass for you. Honestly no sounbar's sub is going to shake your foundation and innards. If you love bass, the Sharp SB60's 150W sub is one of the more powerful wireless subs you'll find packaged with a soundbar.


----------



## drfreeman60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GluedOnBeard*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24213906
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, in the end I decided the Sony simply because of the HDMI inputs and therefore I don't have to rely on any other pieces of kit such as a HDMI or TOSLINK splitter. I'll post my impressions in the other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the exact setup I had, it is great for a cheap setup especially for music but I found it was lacking slightly in movies. Especially when it comes to dialogue with the lack of a center channel it becomes a case of turning up and down some content.
> 
> 
> I am going from this to the Sony sound bar so it will be interesting to hear the difference. It should get delivered today.



Glue - on the 2-ch setup with the towers: Most receivers, even super cheap receivers, over the ability to tell the receiver your setup with the choice of creating a phantom center channel. If done correctly this is indistinguishable from a real center channel speaker to most users, unless the speakers are crazy far apart. With the phantom center channel, most receivers offer the ability to custom tailor the volume and other features to give you the same, sometimes more, control as if you did have the center speaker.


Anyway, I do know that this was a feature on receivers that I have owned from Pioneer and Onkyo and one that my son owns from Yamaha.


----------



## drfreeman60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kypros Vasiliou*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24213223
> 
> 
> Thank you *drfreeman60*. That was a very informing answer. Btw your Panny looks good with the Pioneer soundbar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made me wanna search them a bit more.
> 
> I will go check some and find one that i like the sound it makes. I'm not fond of big, bulky speakers in the middle of the living room.
> 
> In a few months i will have a small monster running in the house pushing and dropping everything.. And i guess he would love to mess with the speakers. :/



If you will have a little one, I would more than likely advise againt tower speakers as a safety issue. Even a 40# to 50# speaker could do considerable damage if it toppled over on an infant or more likely a toddler. I am always disturbed when I visit someone's home and see TV's sitting on bedroom or living room furniture unsecured. That just looks like an accident waiting to happen from these old eyes.


Of course when my son was small, I also had to worry about him pressing buttons on my Audio Research vacuum tube pre-amp or amplifier and seeing $ 250 worth of tubes suddenly going up in smoke. I had already decided to move to solid state, but this hastened the decision.


----------



## GluedOnBeard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drfreeman60*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24215831
> 
> 
> 
> Glue - on the 2-ch setup with the towers: Most receivers, even super cheap receivers, over the ability to tell the receiver your setup with the choice of creating a phantom center channel. If done correctly this is indistinguishable from a real center channel speaker to most users, unless the speakers are crazy far apart. With the phantom center channel, most receivers offer the ability to custom tailor the volume and other features to give you the same, sometimes more, control as if you did have the center speaker.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I do know that this was a feature on receivers that I have owned from Pioneer and Onkyo and one that my son owns from Yamaha.


 

After seeing this and not being overly happy I have managed a compromise to keep the floor standing speakers now. (Once I removed them the place looked empty so I think that helped!)

 

I can't believe I didn't know about the Phantom Speaker feature, thanks for the advice. I am now going to have to pickup a receiver again. It is a shame as I sold my RX-V473 and now I only have a budget of around $200 for a new receiver.


----------



## jtrinc


Hello everyone,

This is my first post, so sorry if this topic has come up before. 

I am planning on purchasing a sound bar. My budget is from 100 to 150 bucks. So far I am liking this one: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CFEV1LQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 


But I have two issues with it.

First: it is too big. The table where it's going to go is only 35 inches and this sound bar is 39 inches.

Second: it does not have an HDMI plug, only RCAs and Optical Audio. Actually, I can live without the HDMI. The RCAs and the optical are essential to me. But it'd be nice if it also had an HMDI. 

 

I would really appreciate if someone out there shared any info on a sound bar of similar characteristics that is a little smaller and that does have a HDMI plug on top of the RCAs and the optical.

 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jasonn B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drfreeman60*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24204979
> 
> 
> In theory, you would receive better sound from a GOOD 2.1 system. Of course this implies you have the room to the sides of your TV to place two speakers and make the proper connections to an AVR. The AVR is probably the least of your concerns going this way as there are numerous models from various manufacturers for under $ 300 that will all sound respectable (and unless there are serious design flaws, they will all sound the same). I will get hammered from some of the audio elite on that last comment. That leaves you a budget of $ 450 for speakers. The Andrew Jones bookshelf and preferably tower speakers from Pioneer would be an excellent choice. However, for best sound, these need to be set away from the rear and sidewalls. One meter or more is ideal, but a spacing of at least twelve inches is preferred.
> 
> 
> You can get the overall sonic signature of the Andrew Jones seperates from Pioneer's SB23 speaker bar and make you life considerably less complicated (about $ 300) total. What you would be missing is the spaciousness of the two speakers. Very hard to do correctly from a speaker bar. For a more spacious sound, Vizio has a number of units that do a psuedo surround and less than $ 250 and are usually quite pleasing sonically accoring to most reviewers as well as owners.



Ok, I think I know what the problem is with my Andrew Jones Pioneer bar! I'm returning it to best buy. I've had it over a month and am not happy.


I have the Vizio 80" M series tv, and the factory tv speakers are surprisingly good, but just don't have a ton of volume. My tv has this "built in surround" that's turned on by default, and the only thing I don't like about the Pioneer is that it doesn't have some type of simulated "surround" to make the sound field "WIDER". When I have the sound bar on, it's a very narrow sound field left to right and I find myself having the leave the factory speakers "on" with the bar to widen it. I wish the bar had some type of surround to widen it. Anyone know what I mean?


Even the Sony bar, ranked #2, has a pseudo surround.


Now, the narrow sound field is one thing, but here's something else. I was watching the movie Elysium. There is a scene with dialog and it's raining out. With the Pioneer bar on, you can't hear the rain, at all. With my tv speakers with "surround mode" on, I can hear the rain and other background noises very clear. So, I'm actually losing sound with the Pioneer due to it not having some type of surround mode. (also, if I turn off the surround on the tv speakers, I can't hear the rain either, it must be on and I like hearing the details) I've never had a surround system with any tv, so this isn't biased. Thoughts?


----------



## MrMcCrackin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24214412
> 
> 
> I haven't personally heard the Samsung 750 or 850, but FWIW reviewers seem to like its sound. The 850 sports vacuum tubes rather than transistors to please audiophiles craving the "warmer" sound of tubes.
> 
> 
> I say "FWIW" because reviewers can be biased and regardless everyone's hearing is different, so you really should demo them all for yourself. Vizio & Pioneer are getting great reviews. Both are undeniably great values. Hard to argue with Pioneer's design and construction, especially at that price...I only wish it supported HDMI ARC (and you might too with a brand new TV).
> 
> 
> Listen to the Vizio, because it may have plenty of bass for you. Honestly no sounbar's sub is going to shake your foundation and innards. If you love bass, the Sharp SB60's 150W sub is one of the more powerful wireless subs you'll find packaged with a soundbar.




How many options are out there for the super wide sound bars?


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrMcCrackin*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24218976
> 
> 
> 
> How many options are out there for the super wide sound bars?


Much to my chagrin, all I know of are the Sharp SB60 and Vizio S54 models. Both are 54" wide to match a 60" TV. Panasonic's 770 is configurable as 3 separates or a bolted together soundbar; in this mode, it's 48" wide.

 

Going higher end, the GoldenEar SuperCinema 3D Array gets rave reviews. Its bar is 49" wide. It's also $999 for bar alone, $500 for sub, $500 for rears, and is passive so it requires a receiver. Alas HiFi nirvana is expensive! The HK SB35 looks promising as one of the few bars from a reputable speaker company that sports HDMI ARC support (increasingly important with today's TVs & often necessary for true surround signals). Yamaha has long been ahead of the curve with HDMI ARC switching for years. Their flagship bar, TSP-5100 is 47.25" wide and uses a boat-load of processing to create a wide soundfield. 

 

Another popular, tempting mid-fi offering is the SONOS Playbar which is just under 36" but uses angled, side-firing speakers and perhaps even more processing than Yamaha. Noting some other highly rated (is anything lowly rated?) mid fi bars: the Samsung 850 is 46.5" wide and the Sony ST7's bar is 42.75" across.

 

Perhaps when 80" 4K's are readily available, we'll start seeing soundbars sized for a 65"? I know many would scoff at the idea of a soundbar for a TV that big and realize that manufacturers need to carefully consider how many 65"+ TV's are installed vs 42-55"s there before they fire up the presses to make giant bars. And I've loved my 7.2 home theater speaker system for many years, But I am convinced Vizio has hit the nail on the head with a super wide HDMI ARC bar with center speakers, wireless sub with rears, a true 5.1 system for the modern living room....Happy wife, happy life. I'd love to see Polk, Klipsch, HK, Yamaha, Sony, Pioneer, etc. (especially the latter) follow Vizio's lead.


----------



## MrMcCrackin

I guess i am just going to have to suck it up with the short vizio that has a wireless sub with rears. its prett small front what i remember, 42"-46".


But its thin profile is what the wife is looking for.


----------



## ttlnb

If one is willing to do a passive sound bar with a receiver there are companies that will make them any size. Triad and Leon come to mind but I now there are others as well.


----------



## Hookedonc4

We use the James loudspeaker SPL39LCR in our sitting room.


They can custom make any size.


----------



## rgossain

Looking at the Definitive Tech SoloCinema XTR sound bar and I'm concerned about the large number of negative reviews on amazon, referencing glitches, etc. Anyone here experience the same or conversely have continued positive experiences?


Plan to pair the sound bar with a Panny VT65 plasma TV.


Thanks


----------



## sonofsammo


Hi all, 

I'm new here and am in need of some advice.

I hope I'm putting this in the right place.

 

I currently have the following set up:

Panasonic TXP42X10B, wall mounted hooked up to PS3, WDTV live with hdd and a BT TV box - all by HDMI.

 

After 4 years of owning the TV, I've finally convinced my wife that it's time to improve the sound, as we're struggling to hear dialogue when watching TV when the kids are in bed.

As a result, I'm thinking of getting a sound bar - but my TV doesn't have an optical out and I'm fairly sure is too old for ARC HDMI to work?

I wanted to keep it simple, as the others in my house are not particularly technical at all.

So I was hoping that I could use get  soundbar and just use the TV remote. However, without an optical out from the TV, I'm fairly sure this won't work.

 

Budget's between two and three hundred pounds. 

 

Any options / suggestions most welcome!

 

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

I currently have the following setup:


TV - Pioneer Elite Kuro 111FD

AVR - Pioneer VSX-1121

CENTER - Energy C-C100

FRONT L/R - Energy C-100's

REAR L/R - JBL SCS 180.6S

SUB - Klipsch RW-DW12


My wife is tired of seeing so many speakers and has asked that I replace them with a soundbar. She's put the budget at a max of $500. I'm not thrilled about it but "happy wife, happy life" right? Anyway, I'd like to find something that will go well with my KURO and VSX-1121 as far as the fit and maximization of sound. What suggestion(s) do you guys have?


Please let me know if you have any questions and thanks!


----------



## Bond 007

lol Question is for how long will it make her happy and whats next. If youre selling the Energys send me a PM.


----------



## GuernicaNY

Hi Everyone,


I am looking into soundbars right now but I don't know what I need for my space. I have a living room that is 15' by 30'. The couch is 17 feet from the TV. Right now I have a Samsung UN60F6350 which is basically the same TV in the link(it goes to Amazon), I got it from BJ's Wholesale. We also currently have a Onkyo HT-S5400 7.1-Channel system hooked up in the room, but the Mrs. always complains about how hard it is to use.


So, obviously, I'm looking for something a bit more simple to use but not weak. Her main complaint is that every time you turn the TV on, you have to turn the surround sound on as well and select the correct audio channel. I don't think its that big of a deal, but I will put the 7.1 in the basement and hook it up to the 47 inch LG with a PS4. I have no reservations about downgrading to a soundbar, I'm getting the better end of the deal anyway.


What would you guys recommend for a room that size? I like the Vizio S4251 (another amazon link). It gets good reviews there, but nobody in the reviews says anything about putting it in a larger room.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bond 007*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24236107
> 
> 
> lol Question is for how long will it make her happy and whats next. If youre selling the Energys send me a PM.



PM sent.


As for how long she'll be happy, I don't know. If I can replicate the current sound, I can live with it I guess. Can I replicate that sound?


----------



## Bond 007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RYANtheTIGER*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24236549
> 
> 
> PM sent.
> 
> 
> As for how long she'll be happy, I don't know. If I can replicate the current sound, I can live with it I guess. Can I replicate that sound?


Not with a soundbar you cant.


----------



## Bond 007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GuernicaNY*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24236528
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I am looking into soundbars right now but I don't know what I need for my space. I have a living room that is 15' by 30'. The couch is 17 feet from the TV. Right now I have a Samsung UN60F6350 which is basically the same TV in the link(it goes to Amazon), I got it from BJ's Wholesale. We also currently have a Onkyo HT-S5400 7.1-Channel system hooked up in the room, but the Mrs. always complains about how hard it is to use.
> 
> 
> So, obviously, I'm looking for something a bit more simple to use but not weak. Her main complaint is that every time you turn the TV on, you have to turn the surround sound on as well and select the correct audio channel. I don't think its that big of a deal, but I will put the 7.1 in the basement and hook it up to the 47 inch LG with a PS4. I have no reservations about downgrading to a soundbar, I'm getting the better end of the deal anyway.
> 
> 
> What would you guys recommend for a room that size? I like the Vizio S4251 (another amazon link). It gets good reviews there, but nobody in the reviews says anything about putting it in a larger room.


Why not get a Harmony universal remote that will turn everything on and select the right input with the press of just 1 button?


----------



## RYANtheTIGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bond 007*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24236563
> 
> 
> Not with a soundbar you cant.



Geez, didn't know that. Would I get like 90% of it? 80%? Less?


----------



## Bond 007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RYANtheTIGER*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24236709
> 
> 
> Geez, didn't know that. Would I get like 90% of it? 80%? Less?


Theres no percentage to describe it. Soundbars are a matter of convenience. Regardless of what the marketing gurus might tell you about "simulated" surround sound they are no substitute for actually having speakers spread around the room.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bond 007*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24236791
> 
> 
> Theres no percentage to describe it. Soundbars are a matter of convenience. Regardless of what the marketing gurus might tell you about "simulated" surround sound they are no substitute for actually having speakers spread around the room.



Hmm ... Well, maybe I can convince the wifey it's not worth it. Might have to make the bookshelves a little more inconspicuous. Same goes for the sub (somehow).


----------



## Bond 007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RYANtheTIGER*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24236870
> 
> 
> Hmm ... Well, maybe I can convince the wifey it's not worth it. Might have to make the bookshelves a little more inconspicuous. Same goes for the sub (somehow).


Good luck.


----------



## nandopr

Hello!


I was going to get a new Sony sound bar today. Then I did some research to see if Sony will have new 2014 soundbars models. I could not find any information regarding new 2014 models for the US but I did find information of a new model to be release soon in the UK.

http://www.whathifi.com/news/ces-sony-launches-new-4k-tvs-blu-ray-players-soundbars-for-2014 


Does anyone happen to know by any chance if the model will be available in the US?


Thank you for your help.


Trevor


----------



## fmzip

I'm confused on the ARC feature.....


My Plasma has an HDMI ARC in.


I have a DVD player and also a satellite box with HDMI out. Would I simply need to find a soundbar with two HDMI inputs and one HDMI ARC output to send to the TV? But what about the audio out from TV apps such as Netflix? How do I get that audio to the soundbar?


If so, suggestion on a 2.0/ 2.1. Not looking for anything fancy, just need to hear decent sound while on the treadmill. Budget $300


----------



## fmzip

Based on this review:

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/vizio-s5430w-c2-soundbar 



I ended up buying the *Vizio S5430W-C2* soundbar for a fantastic price:

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/54-in-3-0-sound-bar-blue-tooth/prod11691521.ip?sprodId=prod11691521 




I have a spare sub I can plug into it.....


----------



## GuernicaNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bond 007*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24236585
> 
> 
> Why not get a Harmony universal remote that will turn everything on and select the right input with the press of just 1 button?



I actually would rather get a soundbar for the living room so I can use the 7.1 on my ps4. I just want to be sure I get something with enough kick for the size of the room. I don't want to have two 7.1 systems in the house, seems like overkill. A soundbar upstairs and the 7.1 on my ps4 in the basement would be perfect.


----------



## Bond 007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GuernicaNY*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24269095
> 
> 
> I actually would rather get a soundbar for the living room so I can use the 7.1 on my ps4. I just want to be sure I get something with enough kick for the size of the room. I don't want to have two 7.1 systems in the house, seems like overkill. A soundbar upstairs and the 7.1 on my ps4 in the basement would be perfect.


Dont know what that has to do with getting a universal remote control but superior sound for the same price is never overkill.


----------



## Mr-Phelps

I would suggest the Yamaha YHT-s401. It's an amazing soundbar and has the option to add two rear speakers if needed. Not sure if they're being discontinued, but they use to sell for under $400 new on Amazon. I have my Ps4, XBO, Wiiu, Ps3 (optical) all hooked up to the subwoofer/receiver and it's able to play whatever's thrown at it.


----------



## GuernicaNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bond 007*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24269607
> 
> 
> Dont know what that has to do with getting a universal remote control but superior sound for the same price is never overkill.



But if I get a universal remote, it would make using the 7.1 easy for the Mrs and that would mean we don't get a soundbar and then I don't get the 7.1 on my tv/ps4 setup in the basement.


----------



## Thelt2000x

Hey everyone. Just got a Sony w850a and would like to purchase a sound bar. I am looking for one at a reasonable price ($300). The biggest thing is I want to be able to hear the voices but not blow the windows out during an action scene. I am constantly having to raise the volume during a talking scene then scramble to turn it down when the action starts. I hate that. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## drfreeman60

Vizio has an excellent implementation of dolby voice command if the show is so encoded. Pioneer voice mode is also very good as it attenuates both the bass and high treble. JVC used to be the best in the business with voice mode but I have not sampled their current line of sound bars in several years. After 2010 they made some changes that took a number of features from their equipment. It may still be very good for your intended use and may be worth a try if purchased from a retailer with a liberal return policy.


As to 7.1 vs. soundbar at the same price, it is a total apples vs. oranges comparison. Without reading back to see the dollar figure, I can almost guarantee that there is not equipment available for even reasonable sound for 5.1 much less 7.1 sound for less than $ 1,000 whereas there are numerous sound bars available for less than $ 400 that offer very good sound. This is in discussing sound quality only and has nothing to do with surround or mixing. If you are looking for sound effects and surround, there is no sound bar at any price that can equal what you can get from a $ 400 5.1 system.


Decide where your priorities lie and purchase what best meets your criteria.


----------



## rlb4

I am looking to get a soundbar and only intend to use it when watching cable tv. The speakers on the tv are a little lacking. I have a full HT speaker setup for when watching Blurays. I have a Panasonic 65VT60 tv and a Cablevision Scientific Atlanta 8300 DVR cable box. My cable box is connected to the tv by HDMI and I use the cable box remote to turn the tv on/off and control the volume. I would like to keep things working that way and only use the cable box remote. I've read through many posts and it seem like that can be done. What soundbars can do what I am looking to do? Do I need to use HDMI/ARC or can I just connect with an optical cable? Do I need to get a Panasonic soundbar to use Viera Link so everything works or can any brand work? I basically just want simplicity and to work as stated above. I don't need anything fancy and the lower $ the better. Also, 2 channel stereo is fine as its purpose is only to replace the tv's speakers. Thanks.


----------



## MrMcCrackin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/720#post_24219349
> 
> 
> Much to my chagrin, all I know of are the Sharp SB60 and Vizio S54 models. Both are 54" wide to match a 60" TV. Panasonic's 770 is configurable as 3 separates or a bolted together soundbar; in this mode, it's 48" wide.
> 
> 
> Going higher end, the GoldenEar SuperCinema 3D Array gets rave reviews. Its bar is 49" wide. It's also $999 for bar alone, $500 for sub, $500 for rears, and is passive so it requires a receiver. Alas HiFi nirvana is expensive! The HK SB35 looks promising as one of the few bars from a reputable speaker company that sports HDMI ARC support (increasingly important with today's TVs & often necessary for true surround signals). Yamaha has long been ahead of the curve with HDMI ARC switching for years. Their flagship bar, TSP-5100 is 47.25" wide and uses a boat-load of processing to create a wide soundfield.
> 
> 
> Another popular, tempting mid-fi offering is the SONOS Playbar which is just under 36" but uses angled, side-firing speakers and perhaps even more processing than Yamaha. Noting some other highly rated (is anything lowly rated?) mid fi bars: the Samsung 850 is 46.5" wide and the Sony ST7's bar is 42.75" across.
> 
> 
> Perhaps when 80" 4K's are readily available, we'll start seeing soundbars sized for a 65"? I know many would scoff at the idea of a soundbar for a TV that big and realize that manufacturers need to carefully consider how many 65"+ TV's are installed vs 42-55"s there before they fire up the presses to make giant bars. And I've loved my 7.2 home theater speaker system for many years, But I am convinced Vizio has hit the nail on the head with a super wide HDMI ARC bar with center speakers, wireless sub with rears, a true 5.1 system for the modern living room....Happy wife, happy life. I'd love to see Polk, Klipsch, HK, Yamaha, Sony, Pioneer, etc. (especially the latter) follow Vizio's lead.





well i have finally decided - im waiting for this one: vizio S5451



sooner or later i will have it and everything should be grand.




thanks everyone for their help


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrMcCrackin*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24320654
> 
> 
> 
> well i have finally decided - im waiting for this one: vizio S5451
> 
> 
> 
> sooner or later i will have it and everything should be grand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for their help


 

You & me both. Have you seen it listed at Amazon for $499 & "Temporarily out of stock"? However the 5451 clearly hasn't been released yet...no one else lists it, not even Vizio's own site.

 

Note the 4251 won a Best of CES 2013 award and was released May 21, 2013...and the 5451 was announced at 2014 CES, so I'm guessing we may have a few more months to wait...

 

The 4251's MSRP is $329, but was introduced on Amazon at $280. Price quickly went back up to list for the summer. Price dropped to $298 in September with a couple $20 off sales and a killer $199.99 Black Friday deal. I wonder if the 5451 will follow suit with a $425 (15% off) intro followed by a $299 (40% off) BF deal??

 

I'm slightly torn at $425+, but $300-350 would be a no-brainer. IMO a wide, powered LCR soundbar with wireless sub connected to 2 rears is PERFECT (all wires are on front & back walls, concealed by TV & sofa, no drilling, brilliant!). It's incredulous that  Vizio is the only company that does it this way.


----------



## mercennarius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24320885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You & me both. Have you seen it listed at Amazon for $499 & "Temporarily out of stock"? However the 5451 clearly hasn't been released yet...no one else lists it, not even Vizio's own site.
> 
> 
> 
> Note the 4251 won a Best of CES 2013 award and was released May 21, 2013...and the 5451 was announced at 2014 CES, so I'm guessing we may have a few more months to wait...
> 
> 
> 
> The 4251's MSRP is $329, but was introduced on Amazon at $280. Price quickly went back up to list for the summer. Price dropped to $298 in September with a couple $20 off sales and a killer $199.99 Black Friday deal. I wonder if the 5451 will follow suit with a $425 (15% off) intro followed by a $299 (40% off) BF deal??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm slightly torn at $425+, but $300-350 would be a no-brainer. IMO a wide, powered LCR soundbar with wireless sub connected to 2 rears is PERFECT (all wires are on front & back walls, concealed by TV & sofa, no drilling, brilliant!). It's incredulous that  Vizio is the only company that does it this way.


 

I like my S4251 soundbar so much I may "upgrade" to the S5451 when it finally comes out. FWIW anyone interested in the S4251 can pick up a refurbished one for $199 at woot.com right now....great deal!


----------



## NewSound86


Was going to post a new thread but thought I may aswell post my question in here.

 

So basically i'm looking for the best budget option for my 42" LG TV (just something that can improve the built in tinny speakers) i've pretty much only been able to find 2 that i'm interested in and look quite good and those are the Toshiba SBM1W and the Maxell MXSB-252, both look decent and fairly compact but I was wondering if there are any other options out there in the same price range (£100 odd for both here in the UK) also between the two which is better? as both have reviewed quite well but no comparisons as of yet. Would love a bit of low end rumble (bass) for movies etc.

 

Any help would be welcome, thanks.


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercennarius*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24320952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my S4251 soundbar so much I may "upgrade" to the S5451 when it finally comes out. FWIW anyone interested in the S4251 can pick up a refurbished one for $199 at woot.com right now....great deal!


Thanks for the feedback & tip! Just curious merc... What's your experience &/or HiFi snobbery level? Is this your 1st foray into surround sound? Or have you rocked 7 Klipschorns each driven by a McIntosh tube monoblock amp until the wife put her foot down? Somewhere in between probably, huh?

 

Reason I ask is as the all-too proud owner of a 7.2 setup with HK AVR635 & Polk RTis all around the man cave, I've always scoffed at the idea of soundbars. But the trusty Spherex (Mirage lite) 5.1 system in the living room is finally getting tired & I'm eager to throw my bride a bone with a... less aesthetically unpleasing 5.1 setup. But I also know simulated surround sound won't be satisfying, so Vizio really answers the bell with the 4251/5451 systems.

 

However I'm a bit nervous how Vizio dances around the wattage question--though I know watt specs are typically little more than advertising BS & as useful as rated MPG to a lead-footed driver--heck I'm a bit nervous that it's VIZIO. So I guess my question is to what have you compared the Vizio 4251? And if price &/or wife/GF wasn't a factor, what would you choose?


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewSound86*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24321116
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to post a new thread but thought I may aswell post my question in here.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically i'm looking for the best budget option for my 42" LG TV (just something that can improve the built in tinny speakers) i've pretty much only been able to find 2 that i'm interested in and look quite good and those are the Toshiba SBM1W and the Maxell MXSB-252, both look decent and fairly compact but I was wondering if there are any other options out there in the same price range (£100 odd for both here in the UK) also between the two which is better? as both have reviewed quite well but no comparisons as of yet. Would love a bit of low end rumble (bass) for movies etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be welcome, thanks.


 

For 100 quid (I watch a lot of Wheeler Dealers), I think you'd get a LOT more rumble from the Sony 2.1 Channel HT-CT60. The Maxell is a single soundbase with a "30W woofer built-in"...I don't see inspiring rumble happening there. Toshiba's sub has a 10.2 cm woofer cone driven by 20W at TEN% THD!!!! Squa? Meanwhile the CT60 has a 13 cm cone driven by 30W at a typical 1% THD spec (both at 8 ohms). Sony's sub also has a large port, which the Toshiba seems to lack. Just looking at the specs, I can almost assure you the Sony will sound significantly better.


----------



## slumpey

I am looking for a 5.1 and above soundbar for a house that we just moved into and don't want to rewire for speakers everywhere. What are people's opinions.


Yamaha YSP-2200, YSP-3300, YSP-4400?

Definitive Technology - SoloCinema XTR, SoloCinema Studio?

Sony/Panasonic/Samsung?


----------



## mercennarius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24321347
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback & tip! Just curious merc... What's your experience &/or HiFi snobbery level? Is this your 1st foray into surround sound? Or have you rocked 7 Klipschorns each driven by a McIntosh tube monoblock amp until the wife put her foot down? Somewhere in between probably, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is as the all-too proud owner of a 7.2 setup with HK AVR635 & Polk RTis all around the man cave, I've always scoffed at the idea of soundbars. But the trusty Spherex (Mirage lite) 5.1 system in the living room is finally getting tired & I'm eager to throw my bride a bone with a... less aesthetically unpleasing 5.1 setup. But I also know simulated surround sound won't be satisfying, so Vizio really answers the bell with the 4251/5451 systems.
> 
> 
> 
> However I'm a bit nervous how Vizio dances around the wattage question--though I know watt specs are typically little more than advertising BS & as useful as rated MPG to a lead-footed driver--heck I'm a bit nervous that it's VIZIO. So I guess my question is to what have you compared the Vizio 4251? And if price &/or wife/GF wasn't a factor, what would you choose?


 

I've owned a few "lower end" 5.1 systems over the years, I've never spent $1000+ on an audio setup. With that said I have experienced a lot of higher end 7.2 setups so I know what a high end setup is capable of. The Vizio certainly isn't going to replace any good 5.1 or 7.2 system, though that was never the point. I'd put the Vizio S4251 about on par with a low end 5.1 ($200-$400), decent sound and a great bang for the buck. If your looking for a clean looking setup with minimal wires and a low price tag while still providing a "true" surround experience its hard to beat the Vizio S4251. After sampling about a dozen mid-high range sound bars I came to the conclusion that for an overall experience Vizio has the rest of the soundbar market beat.


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercennarius*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24325216
> 
> 
> 
> The Vizio certainly isn't going to replace any good 5.1 or 7.2 system, though that was never the point...If your looking for a clean looking setup with minimal wires and a low price tag while still providing a "true" surround experience its hard to beat the Vizio S4251...


 

Good answer. Thank you. My thoughts exactly. 

 

Besides Vizio's sound pressure rating with minimal distortion is a much more honest spec than trite wattage ratings. Just ask THX...whose 105dB reference level is met by the 5451's specs. I'm really looking forward to getting my hands on it!


----------



## NewSound86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24321503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 100 quid (I watch a lot of Wheeler Dealers), I think you'd get a LOT more rumble from the Sony 2.1 Channel HT-CT60. The Maxell is a single soundbase with a "30W woofer built-in"...I don't see inspiring rumble happening there. Toshiba's sub has a 10.2 cm woofer cone driven by 20W at TEN% THD!!!! Squa? Meanwhile the CT60 has a 13 cm cone driven by 30W at a typical 1% THD spec (both at 8 ohms). Sony's sub also has a large port, which the Toshiba seems to lack. Just looking at the specs, I can almost assure you the Sony will sound significantly better.


 

Thanks for the advice, after having thought about it I was thinking about upping my budget to around 200 (quid lol) so if you've got any new suggestions i'd love to hear them, currently looking at the Maxell MXSP-SB3000 due it's positive reviews and flat base style (ie no need for a seperate sub) and obviously i'd prefer such a style but wouldn't rule out other sound bars if the sound quality is up to scratch.


EDIT: The Cambridge Audio Minx TV is also in the running but i'm getting mixed reviews as to which is better between the two (SB3000 and Minx TV)


----------



## NewSound86


Anyone have/had/used the Philips htl5120? a little above my budget but really gets excellent reviews across the board.


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewSound86*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24331481
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have/had/used the Philips htl5120? a little above my budget but really gets excellent reviews across the board.


I was just going to recommend that brilliant bit of kit. It's easy for me to spend your money, but I don't see anything even close around £200 on Amazon UK. When I combed the interwebs for a soundbar system that met all my needs (HDMI ARC near top of list), the Philips Fidelio HTL5120 kept popping up in my searches, teasing me (as it is not readily available on my side of the pond.)

 

Not only is the single bar very sexy looking, it sports dual ports which no doubt really enhances bass (an inherent weakness for a slim bar, which is why higher end models inevitably add separate subwoofers.) Speaking of...if you're going to push your budget to £250, also take a look at the Sony HT-CT260H. It only gets 3 stars on Amazon UK, but gets excellent reviews here in the States.

 

But especially if you aren't keen on a separate sub, it seems to me that the HTL5120 is very hard to beat for the money. Its HDMI ARC simplifies A/V connections & helps future-proof it; its Bluetooth streaming adds versatility; ported built-in subwoofer adds real rumble; aesthetic design is well beyond its price; and reportedly so is sound quality. Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## NewSound86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24337092
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to recommend that brilliant bit of kit. It's easy for me to spend your money, but I don't see anything even close around £200 on Amazon UK. When I combed the interwebs for a soundbar system that met all my needs (HDMI ARC near top of list), the Philips Fidelio HTL5120 kept popping up in my searches, teasing me (as it is not readily available on my side of the pond.)
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is the single bar very sexy looking, it sports dual ports which no doubt really enhances bass (an inherent weakness for a slim bar, which is why higher end models inevitably add separate subwoofers.) Speaking of...if you're going to push your budget to £250, also take a look at the Sony HT-CT260H. It only gets 3 stars on Amazon UK, but gets excellent reviews here in the States.
> 
> 
> 
> But especially if you aren't keen on a separate sub, it seems to me that the HTL5120 is very hard to beat for the money. Its HDMI ARC simplifies A/V connections & helps future-proof it; its Bluetooth streaming adds versatility; ported built-in subwoofer adds real rumble; aesthetic design is well beyond its price; and reportedly so is sound quality. Sounds like a winner to me.


 

HTL5120 does seem like a great bit of kit but the price is a tricky one for me, i've almost settled on the LG NB3530A which I can pick up for £140 on ebay which seems like a very good deal considering it's 200 on amazon and it does review well (also my tv is LG and 42" so should fit under nicely) although it has no hdmi i'm perfectly content with it's optical inputs so it's not a problem but i'm still open to alternatives if there are any, I did check out the CT260H which also seems decent but I keep hearing it has treble problems also i'm not sure it's any better than the NB3530A especially considering the great price I can get it at.


----------



## preludef71


Hi all,

 

I'm looking for a good passive soundbar to consolidate my LCR separates. As with most people on the thread, my wife wants me to reduce the wire clutter and also, remove the hazard of a speaker potentially falling on the baby as she starts to move around. I'll be connecting it to my Onkyo TX-NR717. I've looked at the Definitive XTR-SSA3 and the GoldenEar, but those are a little out of my price range. I'd like to keep it under $500. I'd love to hear any recommendations anyone may have. 

 

Thanks!


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewSound86*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24338292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've almost settled on the LG NB3530A which I can pick up for £140 on ebay which seems like a very good deal...although it has no hdmi i'm perfectly content with it's optical inputs so it's not a problem...


The LG NB3530A for £140 is a good deal. But are you sure optical won't an issue? Are you connecting your source(s) direct to the soundbar?

 

Reason I ask is it's almost certainly your LG--like most late model TVs-- purposely downgrades any surround audio signal input to 2.0 stereo via its optical digital audio out. That's why HDMI ARC (audio return channel) is at top of my soundbar wish list. Note it's not an issue when using the TV's internal tuner; for example using a smart TV's internal Netflix app will send a 5.1 surround sound signal to the soundbar over optical; but if you use a Roku box, Playstation, Xbox, etc. for your Netflix, the TV will convert the incoming 5.1 signal to 2.0 before passing it along through the digital audio optical out.

 

It's very frustrating because a powered soundbar enables you to simply use the TV as the "receiver" to switch inputs...but then this stereo down-mix defeats the purpose of the shiny new "surround sound" soundbar. However the anti-piracy features of HDMI encourages everyone to leave its signal unmolested; thus HDMI ARC is now the only practical way to get a true surround sound signal from multiple sources to your TV passed on to a soundbar.


----------



## Doom878

TV: 50" LG Plasma around a year old. I can get model number if necessary.

BD: PS3 via HDMI


I want Dolby Digital for OTA. I get OTA via coax to the wall to my building's antenna.

I want LPCM/DTS-HD for my PS3 Blu Rays via HDMI.


I had a Sony CT150 before but they seem to be hard to find, outdated, and pricey/used. Bluetooth would be nice but a dealbreaker. Budget if possible around $300 but the lower the better. Thank you


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *preludef71*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/750#post_24338295
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a good passive soundbar to consolidate my LCR separates. As with most people on the thread, my wife wants me to reduce the wire clutter and also, remove the hazard of a speaker potentially falling on the baby as she starts to move around. I'll be connecting it to my Onkyo TX-NR717. I've looked at the Definitive XTR-SSA3 and the GoldenEar, but those are a little out of my price range. I'd like to keep it under $500. I'd love to hear any recommendations anyone may have.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 

There are not a lot of options in the passive soundbar market...they're all getting powered these days. The two you mentioned are among the best choices. I don't see anything around your price. Way below that is the Dayton Audio BS36 at $150; but I don't see how a 36" bar could give you a satisfying soundstage if you're coming from separates. Likewise, its 3-3/4" woofers & 5/8" tweeters may be too much of a drop-off for you.

 

Since you're sticking with the mighty Onkyo 717, why not go with In-Walls? Monoprice has some great prices on In-Wall speakers with good-looking specs. If wiring behind the wall is not an option, check out their Cable Management Kit. If your current speakers are too big to mount on wall or shelf, NewEgg is blowing out Pioneer SP-BS41-LR pairs for $70 after rebate. I'm pretty confident you will not find a better value.


----------



## mw73


I have a Samsung UN60F6300 TV and am looking for a sound bar to remedy its anemic sound.  In order to place the speaker in front of the TV (and not view the screen), it can't be any taller than 4".

 

After researching various sound bars, I had settled on the Vizio S4221W-C4.  However, it only has optical in--no HDMI.

 

Unfortunately, my TV (along with many other modern sets) only outputs stereo over optical for any externally connected devices.  We watch TV via an Xbox 360 (Windows Media Center extender) and I would like for the sound bar to do as much of the processing as possible.  I don't believe it makes any sense to output 2.0 to the soundbar if it then has to upconvert to 2.1.

 

We watch mainly TV and movies--through our Blu-ray player, Plex, and Amazon Instant Video.  We definitely don't need a lot of bass--we just want good, clear sound.  Not having to constantly adjust the volume during movies in order to hear dialog would be ideal.

 

Any suggestions?  I love the reviews on the Vizio unit, but the lack of ARC/HDMI is a killer.


----------



## adamw5963

I was looking at the Vizio 38 inch soundbar which I can get for around $50. It has a subwoofer output. Would the Dayton 1000 sub be a good choice or is too much for the soundbar?


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mw73*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24339790
> 
> 
> 
> ...After researching various sound bars, I had settled on the Vizio S4221W-C4.  However, it only has optical in--no HDMI...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the reviews on the Vizio unit, but the lack of ARC/HDMI is a killer.


 

Agreed, lack of HDMI ARC is a killer [Are you listening SONOS?] 

 

So why not Vizio's S5430W-C2? It's sized right for your 60" & if bass isn't your goal, rather clear dialogue, I'd go 3.0 over 2.1 all day long.

 

Is it the .16" height over 4"? Five pennies stacked under each corner of the TV stand would solve that problem...


----------



## mw73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24342019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, lack of HDMI ARC is a killer [Are you listening SONOS?]
> 
> 
> 
> So why not Vizio's S5430W-C2? It's sized right for your 60" & if bass isn't your goal, rather clear dialogue, I'd go 3.0 over 2.1 all day long.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the .16" height over 4"? Five pennies stacked under each corner of the TV stand would solve that problem...


 

The S5430W-C2 is definitely a consideration--especially since Amazon has it for $198 for Prime subscribers right now.  The reviews for it aren't quite as great as the reviews for their 2.1 solution, but I agree that a larger sound bar with a center channel is definitely a bonus.

 

Unfortunately, my Samsung has the "spider" stand, so it's not as easy as propping up the stand a bit.  I think my best bet may be something like this (if it fits):

 

http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Stand-Base-Wall-Mount/dp/B00DZVPFGU/

 

I'll definitely have to read some S5430W-C2 reviews today.  Does anybody here own this sound bar?


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mw73*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24342364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my Samsung has the "spider" stand, so it's not as easy as propping up the stand a bit.  I think my best bet may be something like this...


 

What about mounting both on the wall? It looks great if you can do it.

 

I think it's kinda funny how manufacturers trip over themselves to produce TVs just a few centimeters thick (pushing limits of proper ventilation) when 80-90% of them still end up on top of the old TV stand.

 

And often it's just to cover up the usual rat's nest of wires. Fortunately HDMI ARC finally enables single wire connections between TV, sound system, and source(s)...which is why I wish Vizio had included HDMI switching...thankfully Monoprice sells switches starting around $20. Single wire connections readily opens up potential for even us non-electricians to mount TV & soundbar on wall with sources located elsewhere.  

 

I went with  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whalen-Wall-Component-Shelf-Cherry/24624771 which is surprisingly attractive for $70. Granted this was easy for me since I just consolidated to 2 sources, FIOS DVR & Xbox One, but I'd happily consider adding a 2nd unit side-by-side to accommodate more stuff (like the inevitable PS4). Not only does wall-mounting everything really open up the living space, I love how the components get plenty of fresh air this way. Just food for thought...


----------



## bozebuttons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mw73*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24342364
> 
> 
> The S5430W-C2 is definitely a consideration--especially since Amazon has it for $198 for Prime subscribers right now.  The reviews for it aren't quite as great as the reviews for their 2.1 solution, but I agree that a larger sound bar with a center channel is definitely a bonus.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my Samsung has the "spider" stand, so it's not as easy as propping up the stand a bit.  I think my best bet may be something like this (if it fits):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Stand-Base-Wall-Mount/dp/B00DZVPFGU/
> 
> 
> I'll definitely have to read some S5430W-C2 reviews today.  Does anybody here own this sound bar?




For the price it is pretty impressive I picked it up for $198.. from amazon and using it with my 65zt60 .I have yet to try the sub out.You can always try it and send it back with amazon.


----------



## mw73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24343771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about mounting both on the wall? It looks great if you can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> I went with  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whalen-Wall-Component-Shelf-Cherry/24624771 which is surprisingly attractive for $70. Granted this was easy for me since I just consolidated to 2 sources, FIOS DVR & Xbox One, but I'd happily consider adding a 2nd unit side-by-side to accommodate more stuff (like the inevitable PS4). Not only does wall-mounting everything really open up the living space, I love how the components get plenty of fresh air this way. Just food for thought...


 

That's a really nice setup.  Unfortunately, our living room has a chair rail and beadboard on the wall, so there's really no way for me to accomplish the same thing.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bozebuttons*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24343874
> 
> 
> 
> For the price it is pretty impressive I picked it up for $198.. from amazon and using it with my 65zt60 .I have yet to try the sub out.You can always try it and send it back with amazon.


 

I think I'm going to give it a try.  Worst case, we eventually add a subwoofer to the bar.  For $198, I imagine I'm not going to find anything better.

 

I'll probably just have to build some sort of stand to put my TV stand on to get it a bit higher.  I'll get the bar, see how it sounds, and then evaluate from there.


----------



## NewSound86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24338927
> 
> 
> 
> The LG NB3530A for £140 is a good deal. But are you sure optical won't an issue? Are you connecting your source(s) direct to the soundbar?
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is it's almost certainly your LG--like most late model TVs-- purposely downgrades any surround audio signal input to 2.0 stereo via its optical digital audio out. That's why HDMI ARC (audio return channel) is at top of my soundbar wish list. Note it's not an issue when using the TV's internal tuner; for example using a smart TV's internal Netflix app will send a 5.1 surround sound signal to the soundbar over optical; but if you use a Roku box, Playstation, Xbox, etc. for your Netflix, the TV will convert the incoming 5.1 signal to 2.0 before passing it along through the digital audio optical out.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very frustrating because a powered soundbar enables you to simply use the TV as the "receiver" to switch inputs...but then this stereo down-mix defeats the purpose of the shiny new "surround sound" soundbar. However the anti-piracy features of HDMI encourages everyone to leave its signal unmolested; thus HDMI ARC is now the only practical way to get a true surround sound signal from multiple sources to your TV passed on to a soundbar.


 

You know I was about 95% ready to go with the LG but I ended up changing my mind...i'm not saying I wont end up getting it but i'm currently more interested in a soundbase option (though soundbar with a built in sub like the Philips HTL5120 is still on the cards) heard about the new Sony HT-XT1 soundbase that can decode both DolbyHD and DTS-HD, heard nothing but good things about the Canton DM-50 (mainly that it's the best Soundbase available at the moment) but it's £400 which is way too much for me I mean the new Sony one I mentioned due out in 6 odd weeks will apparently be priced at £300 which i'd be willing to go to for an exceptional product but £400.....


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewSound86*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24347101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I was about 95% ready to go with the LG but I ended up changing my mind...i'm not saying I wont end up getting it but i'm currently more interested in a soundbase option (though soundbar with a built in sub like the Philips HTL5120 is still on the cards) heard about the new Sony HT-XT1 soundbase that can decode both DolbyHD and DTS-HD, heard nothing but good things about the Canton DM-50 (mainly that it's the best Soundbase available at the moment) but it's £400 which is way too much for me I mean the new Sony one I mentioned due out in 6 odd weeks will apparently be priced at £300 which i'd be willing to go to for an exceptional product but £400.....


 

LOL, didn't you start out looking at a Maxell SoundBase for under £99? Now I feel guilty for pointing you elsewhere. Maxell's SB3000 seems to get rave reviews & at £189 online is much closer to your original budget. The physical size of a soundbar (i.e. narrow) puts a definite ceiling on the soundstage...so I wouldn't expect a massive difference in sound quality between the SB3000 & new HT-XT1. Besides with the Sony you're paying for the Dolby and DTS licensing, and perhaps the name (at least in the States, Maxell is merely a distant, albeit fond, memory for their blank cassettes to record mix tapes.)

 

As much as I like peace-of-mind that my components all have DD & DTS, I'm just not sure how much that matters when every single speaker in a soundbase is confined to roughly a 80 x 40 cm footprint or less. And don't forget, most TV's and sources already have DD & DTS processing...so as long as you're connecting them all with HDMI, the soundbase SHOULD receive a discreet 5.1 digital signal to turn into sound. Reviewers have commented that when you turn on Maxell's SRS processing, the Dolby soundtrack comes to life. On other hand, there are anecdotes about DTS "sounding flat"... but that may have nothing to do with the Maxell unit but rather due to LG's infamous lack of DTS support.

 

Speaking of, that means even with the new Sony, you'd still have to peruse these forums for the AC3 workaround to coerce your LG TV to even pass a DTS signal... No wonder there's so much confusion!

 

Bottom line is these days HDMI ARC is the only way to have any confidence the signal is unadulterated; so I'd write off anything that lacks HDMI ARC, such as the Canton (or SONOS much to my chagrin). And even so, you need to read your manuals very closely for fine print and hints of what codecs are supported or not, e.g LG does not support DTS; Xbox One lacks Dolby; etc. etc. Then consult these forums for workarounds, e.g. the LG firmware/AC3 rigmarole or that Xb1 can pass an uncompressed 7.1 signal which a downstream processor could turn into Dolby TruHD.

 

All that said, if I were you I'd just pull the trigger on the Maxell SB3000 and a few cheap HDMI 1.4 cables, feeling good about its great reviews and bang for the buck.


----------



## NewSound86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24347568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, didn't you start out looking at a Maxell SoundBase for under £99? Now I feel guilty for pointing you elsewhere. Maxell's SB3000 seems to get rave reviews & at £189 online is much closer to your original budget. The physical size of a soundbar (i.e. narrow) puts a definite ceiling on the soundstage...so I wouldn't expect a massive difference in sound quality between the SB3000 & new HT-XT1. Besides with the Sony you're paying for the Dolby and DTS licensing, and perhaps the name (at least in the States, Maxell is merely a distant, albeit fond, memory for their blank cassettes to record mix tapes.)
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I like peace-of-mind that my components all have DD & DTS, I'm just not sure how much that matters when every single speaker in a soundbase is confined to roughly a 80 x 40 cm footprint or less. And don't forget, most TV's and sources already have DD & DTS processing...so as long as you're connecting them all with HDMI, the soundbase SHOULD receive a discreet 5.1 digital signal to turn into sound. Reviewers have commented that when you turn on Maxell's SRS processing, the Dolby soundtrack comes to life. On other hand, there are anecdotes about DTS "sounding flat"... but that may have nothing to do with the Maxell unit but rather due to LG's infamous lack of DTS support.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, that means even with the new Sony, you'd still have to peruse these forums for the AC3 workaround to coerce your LG TV to even pass a DTS signal... No wonder there's so much confusion!
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is these days HDMI ARC is the only way to have any confidence the signal is unadulterated; so I'd write off anything that lacks HDMI ARC, such as the Canton (or SONOS much to my chagrin). And even so, you need to read your manuals very closely for fine print and hints of what codecs are supported or not, e.g LG does not support DTS; Xbox One lacks Dolby; etc. etc. Then consult these forums for workarounds, e.g. the LG firmware/AC3 rigmarole or that Xb1 can pass an uncompressed 7.1 signal which a downstream processor could turn into Dolby TruHD.
> 
> 
> 
> All that said, if I were you I'd just pull the trigger on the Maxell SB3000 and a few cheap HDMI 1.4 cables, feeling good about its great reviews and bang for the buck.


 

Yep i'm getting further away from a final solution as the hours go by, problem with the SB3000 is that it's huge and wouldn't fit on my stand (which really isn't that big to begin with) and even though i'm not overly bothered about its laying slightly over the stand with the SB3000 I think it would be overlaying the stand by a good few inches and would look like an real eyesore and would defeat the purpose of a soundbase solution. I need to stop being silly about it and go with the LG IMO as i'm not going to get a better performer for the price.


----------



## mercennarius

For this price range I really don't think there's a better buy then Vizios S4251...decodes DTS and DD and provides a great surround experience.


----------



## drfreeman60

Just as clarification, HDMI ARC on most TV's is exactly the same as the optical output. You will receive 5.1 for OTA, everything else will be 2-channel including internet based content such as Netflix, Hulu, Amazon prime etc.


If you have one of the few TV's that does pass 5.1 via all outputs, then you will receive all content in that fashion. Very few do this.


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drfreeman60*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24348865
> 
> 
> Just as clarification, HDMI ARC on most TV's is exactly the same as the optical output. You will receive 5.1 for OTA, everything else will be 2-channel including internet based content such as Netflix, Hulu, Amazon prime etc....



Not true. For example look at p.131 of  http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/E-HELP_ST60.PDF ...


"When audio from other equipment connected to this unit via HDMI is output using "DIGITAL AUDIO OUT" [optical] of this unit, the system switches to 2CH audio. (When connecting to an AV amp [or powered soundbar] via HDMI, you can enjoy higher sound quality.)"


By "higher sound quality" they mean 5.1 Dolby Digital because I confirmed this with my receiver. HDMI ARC sends a 5.1 signal, whereas the optical out is downgraded to 2.0 PCM when passing a signal from another source. Note it's NOT due to any limitation with digital optical, it's due to pressure from the digital rights management lawyers, which HDMI is able to protect.


This is why the 2nd sentence is also incorrect... At least with my Panasonic, not only OTA but all built-in apps (Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime etc.) are sent 5.1 Dolby Digital (when applicable obviously) via optical (and HDMI of course). Again this is confirmed but my receiver's display. The confusion may be due to Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime, etc. from another source will indeed be downgraded to stereo, as are all external sources.


Again, it's not about tech specs or capability, it's about DRM. Panasonic is authorized to send an unadulterated 5.1 Dolby Digital signal from its *internal tuners* via optical; but is told to degrade any signal from *external* sources before it goes out its unprotected digital optical out (lest the TV somehow become a tool to aid and abet piracy). However the inherently DRM-friendly HDMI output does not require such "protection."


So while HDMI and Optical have practically identical audio capabilities, they are no longer the same. The reason I press this issue is because manufacturers (SONOS ahem) are incredulously still producing otherwise fine audio equipment with only a digital optical input. Today, this is like building a great sports car but with the gas tank only connected to two of the eight cylinders.


----------



## mw73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24349252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. For example look at p.131 of  http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/E-HELP_ST60.PDF ...
> 
> 
> 
> "When audio from other equipment connected to this unit via HDMI is output using "DIGITAL AUDIO OUT" [optical] of this unit, the system switches to 2CH audio. (When connecting to an AV amp [or powered soundbar] via HDMI, you can enjoy higher sound quality.)"


 

It looks like us Samsung owners are out of luck for anything more than 2.0 over HDMI/ARC:

 

"A home theater system that has been connected to the TV using an HDMI cable and an optical cable supports 2-channel audio only. However, the home theater is capable of supporting 5.1-channel audio from digital broadcasts. To listen to 5.1-channel audio from an external device, connect the device to the TV via an HDMI cable and the device's digital audio output connector directly to the home theater system."

 

I'm curious how this will work with the 3.0 soundbar I just ordered.  I can connect the optical from my BD player to the soundbar in addition to HDMI/ARC from the TV (for Smart TV material), but I guess I'm out of luck for TV through my Xbox.


----------



## jeff19342

Wow, just wow. That's total BS. It's a crime that the world's largest TV manufacturer craps on it's customers like that. I can understand (sort of) DRM concerns with legacy digital connections, but there's just no excuse to mess with HDMI.


How is it 2014 & we still cannot daisy chain all our components with HDMI cables as originally promised a decade ago!? And the unmitigated audacity for Samsung to strip surround sound from "High Definition Multimedia Interface"! Apparently same goes for LG. #1 & 2 TV manufacturers. Ludicrous.


Clearly anyone in the market for a soundbar should avoid Samsung & LG TV's like plague. Check out CNET for "TVs that pass 5.1" Sony, Toshiba, & Vizio pass 5.1 even over optical. And as I said before Panasonic will do it via HDMI. Shop these companies if 5.1 sound via a soundbar is on your list.


----------



## mercennarius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24351115
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow. That's total BS. It's a crime that the world's largest TV manufacturer craps on it's customers like that. I can understand (sort of) DRM concerns with legacy digital connections, but there's just no excuse to mess with HDMI.
> 
> 
> How is it 2014 & we still cannot daisy chain all our components with HDMI cables as originally promised a decade ago!? And the unmitigated audacity for Samsung to strip surround sound from "High Definition Multimedia Interface"! Apparently same goes for LG. #1 & 2 TV manufacturers. Ludicrous.
> 
> 
> Clearly anyone in the market for a soundbar should avoid Samsung & LG TV's like plague. Check out CNET for "TVs that pass 5.1" Sony, Toshiba, & Vizio pass 5.1 even over optical. And as I said before Panasonic will do it via HDMI. Shop these companies if 5.1 sound via a soundbar is on your list.



CNETS list only tested a few TVs and is not representative of all TVs from each brand. I have a LG TV 2013 model that passes 5.1 just fine.


----------



## colinhtucker

Looking for a soundbar to go with an 80" set and a very, very large room. Quite ample budget. I would really like a unit that allows use of a non-packaged subwoofer. Because a dinky bluetooth unit cannot compare to a Velodyne, especially in a big room. From what I can tell it seems that the newer high-end soundbars use proprietary wireless links that are built in to their paired subs. Does one exist that uses a non-proprietary standard, or a wired cable, or a transmitter/receiver unit that can be fitted to an existing sub?


----------



## chrisfromwa


Hi,

I'm new to the forum,  just found this thread and been reading through it.  Still not sure what soundbar that I should get.

 

I just purchased a Samsung UN65F7100

It's in the living room with a vaulted ceiling.

 

I'm looking for a bar that sounds good,  has a dedicated sub woofer and a good bass response. 

 

I would like a bar that I can control with the TV,   so if I turn the sound down on the TV it goes down on the bar.  I'm just hoping I don't have to fumble around with multiple remotes.

 

I'm willing to spend around $500 total for whatever anyone suggests.

 

Can anyone give some good recommendations.

 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## jeff19342




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrisfromwa*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24354943
> 
> 
> 
> ...Samsung UN65F7100...vaulted ceiling...bar that sounds good, has a dedicated sub woofer and a good bass response...control with the TV...around $500...


 

Control with TV means HDMI ARC, better yet to a soundbar labelled HDMI-CEC (consumer electronics control). Unfortunately as you probably know by going over this forum (or reading your TV's manual carefully), your $2000+ 65" Samsung TV inexplicably downgrades incoming surround sound signals to 2.0 stereo at both its digital optical and HDMI ARC outputs.

 

Thus there's no sense in you spending money on systems with separate rears speakers (like my $500 choice: Vizio 5451) or "sound projectors" like the Yamaha YSPs. And since you're rocking a massive 65" TV, my other suggestion is get a suitably sized bar...but with most bars sized for 42" TVs, there aren't many choices.

 

Sharp's super wide SB60 is an intriguing option but there are some mixed reviews, including complaints about HDMI-CEC sync issues (something you don't want). In your shoes, I'd think about the *Vizio 5430* and a separate sub. Though the 5430 doesn't come with a sub, it sports at subwoofer output (pretty unique among soundbars). Add a *BIC America F12* 475 watt, 12" sub for $193 at Amazon to the 5430 ($275ish) and I'm pretty sure your vaulted ceiling will be filled with more bass than any other $500 soundbar solution.

 

If you prefer your sub to be wireless, you might want to consider the *Sony CT660*. Personally I don't like the idea of a 46" soundbar under a 65" TV, but Sony is ahead of the curve with connectivity and readily supports HDMI-CEC. It also has 3 HDMI inputs of its own which may further simplify installation with your system as well as preserve the surround sound signals coming from the sources connected directly to it, rather than being connected to the TV (which again will downgrade the incoming 5.1 signal to 2.0).

 

Happy shopping!


----------



## chrisfromwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24357022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Control with TV means HDMI ARC, better yet to a soundbar labelled HDMI-CEC (consumer electronics control). Unfortunately as you probably know by going over this forum (or reading your TV's manual carefully), your $2000+ 65" Samsung TV inexplicably downgrades incoming surround sound signals to 2.0 stereo at both its digital optical and HDMI ARC outputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thus there's no sense in you spending money on systems with separate rears speakers (like my $500 choice: Vizio 5451) or "sound projectors" like the Yamaha YSPs. And since you're rocking a massive 65" TV, my other suggestion is get a suitably sized bar...but with most bars sized for 42" TVs, there aren't many choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Sharp's super wide SB60 is an intriguing option but there are some mixed reviews, including complaints about HDMI-CEC sync issues (something you don't want). In your shoes, I'd think about the *Vizio 5430* and a separate sub. Though the 5430 doesn't come with a sub, it sports at subwoofer output (pretty unique among soundbars). Add a *BIC America F12* 475 watt, 12" sub for $193 at Amazon to the 5430 ($275ish) and I'm pretty sure your vaulted ceiling will be filled with more bass than any other $500 soundbar solution.
> 
> 
> 
> If you prefer your sub to be wireless, you might want to consider the *Sony CT660*. Personally I don't like the idea of a 46" soundbar under a 65" TV, but Sony is ahead of the curve with connectivity and readily supports HDMI-CEC. It also has 3 HDMI inputs of its own which may further simplify installation with your system as well as preserve the surround sound signals coming from the sources connected directly to it, rather than being connected to the TV (which again will downgrade the incoming 5.1 signal to 2.0).
> 
> 
> 
> Happy shopping!


Thanks for some of the suggestions, 

Ya I've been reading the forum and trying to get an idea of what to get.

 

I agree about the size of the bar,  I would like it to be close to the same width as the TV.  I think it would look funny to have a bar so much smaller than the TV.   Plus I would think there would be some other advantages of having the speakers further apart too.  

 

The Vizio 5430 was something I'm looking at,  didn't know that you could add a sub I love the idea of adding a more powerful 450Watt sub.   The problem for me is that it's wired,  the TV is mounted on the wall and I wanted to mount the sub in the back of the room up in a cubbie hole out of sight.   The wires make that more difficult.  Are there any add-on wireless subs on the market,  that would give me the same amount of power that would work with any soundbar?

 

I also saw that Vizio is coming out with a new 54 inch bar that has a sub-woofer. I think it's the one you mentioned though,  the 5451.

 

The HDMI downgrading thing is frustrating,  why do they do this?


----------



## ttlnb

This is why.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1516936/hdmi-arc-questions#post_24336613


----------



## bozebuttons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colinhtucker*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24352399
> 
> 
> Looking for a soundbar to go with an 80" set and a very, very large room. Quite ample budget. I would really like a unit that allows use of a non-packaged subwoofer. Because a dinky bluetooth unit cannot compare to a Velodyne, especially in a big room. From what I can tell it seems that the newer high-end soundbars use proprietary wireless links that are built in to their paired subs. Does one exist that uses a non-proprietary standard, or a wired cable, or a transmitter/receiver unit that can be fitted to an existing sub?



There are a bunch that have wired sub outs on the High end .

B&W panomara2

Martin Logan Vision

Monitor Audio just came out with one

On the low end Vizio s5430-c2

There are others check out cnet & sound and vision reviews to get a idea.You can google them.


----------



## chrisfromwa


OK,

I think I may have something figured out.

 

How does this system sound?

 

Vizio S5430

Rockfish Wireless Kit connected to a BIC America 12 Inch subwoofer

 

Does this sound like a modest system for my living room?  Any substitutions?


----------



## ttlnb

Paradigm, Atlantic Technology and higher end Yamaha sound bars have subwoofer out connections. Any of them you could use a wireless adapter if needed.


----------



## subferno

I just remodeled my house and I am simplifying my living room layout. I had a 5.1 system and now I want a soundbar. I mainly watch movies and play video games.


I originally had my eyes set on the Sony HTST7.


If I were to go the passive route and reuse my Pioneer Receiver (5+ years old), what soundbar choices do I have within the $1500 range? Would passive provide any advantage in quality over active? Can I reuse my existing subwoofer?


----------



## Darthsat


Hello,

 

I am looking for a soundbar with a budget of $2000. My entertainment room has 18' ceilings, so sound gets lost in it. With my current LED TV, dialogue audio is horrendous. 

 

Needs:

- Wireless Subwoofer

- Multiple HDMI inputs

- Dolby TrueHD/DTS HD Master decoding

- Either Airplay or Bluetooth connectivity

- Wall mountable

 

Would like:

- Satellite wireless speakers


----------



## ttlnb

If you can find some discounts the Yamaha 4100 or 5100 sound bars would work. No wireless surrounds though.


----------



## SnoPro700




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff19342*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/780#post_24357022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think about the *Vizio 5430* and a separate sub. Though the 5430 doesn't come with a sub, it sports at subwoofer output (pretty unique among soundbars). Add a *BIC America F12* 475 watt, 12" sub for $193 at Amazon to the 5430 ($275ish) and I'm pretty sure your vaulted ceiling will be filled with more bass than any other $500 soundbar solution.


Wait a minute.. So as long as the sound bar has a subwoofer output I can hook up/connect any powered subwoofer to it?


----------



## mattleegee


In need of a soundbar/home speaker setup, it took me a week on here to decide on my TV and want to get a sound system TODAY! So i can tuck wires and be done! I haven't even heard of ARC until i saw it on the back of my TV

 

*TV-* Sony w900a with 4HDMI one being ARC

 

*Components:*

PS3

PS4

 

*Uses:* Mostly gaming and movies, possibly some music listening also..... Bonus: lots of bass

 

*Things i want in my sound system:*

Wireless Subwoofer

Bluetooth 

 

I would like it so that Soundbar is "always on" so no matter what im doing when i adjust volume on TV or via blue tooth that is connected to my laptop or phone that the volume of the soundbar goes up (Is this possible?) Or something along the lines where i always use the sound bar with the TV audio

 

*Budget: *Less then $1000 

 

*Brands:*

I am open to brand type, i love the BOSE in my car, and the H/K in my friends car, wouldn't mind staying with Sony also since all my stuff is sony as it is but am open to ANYTHING that fits the needs!

 

 

*Thank you* for any help, i am still cleaning up the mess from setting up the new TV and the a/v tower i had to build


----------



## bozebuttons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SnoPro700*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24396436
> 
> 
> Wait a minute.. So as long as the sound bar has a subwoofer output I can hook up/connect any powered subwoofer to it?



yes


----------



## SnoPro700




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bozebuttons*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24399424
> 
> 
> 
> yes


If this is in fact true, this is exactly the route I am going to take.

 

I will have to read some reviews on all the 2.0 soundbars and make a decision. I know it might be alittle "overkill" but Id like to pair my soundbar with a PB1000 or a something comparable to that.


----------



## Kratos3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SnoPro700*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24400342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bozebuttons*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24399424
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> If this is in fact true, this is exactly the route I am going to take.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to read some reviews on all the 2.0 soundbars and make a decision. I know it might be alittle "overkill" but Id like to pair my soundbar with a PB1000 or a something comparable to that.
Click to expand...

You can never have a good enough sub.


----------



## Kratos3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattleegee*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24397877
> 
> 
> In need of a soundbar/home speaker setup, it took me a week on here to decide on my TV and want to get a sound system TODAY! So i can tuck wires and be done! I haven't even heard of ARC until i saw it on the back of my TV
> 
> 
> 
> *TV-* Sony w900a with 4HDMI one being ARC
> 
> 
> 
> *Components:*
> 
> PS3
> 
> PS4
> 
> 
> 
> *Uses:* Mostly gaming and movies, possibly some music listening also..... Bonus: lots of bass
> 
> 
> 
> *Things i want in my sound system:*
> 
> Wireless Subwoofer
> 
> Bluetooth
> 
> 
> 
> I would like it so that Soundbar is "always on" so no matter what im doing when i adjust volume on TV or via blue tooth that is connected to my laptop or phone that the volume of the soundbar goes up (Is this possible?) Or something along the lines where i always use the sound bar with the TV audio
> 
> 
> 
> *Budget: *Less then $1000
> 
> 
> 
> *Brands:*
> 
> I am open to brand type, i love the BOSE in my car, and the H/K in my friends car, wouldn't mind staying with Sony also since all my stuff is sony as it is but am open to ANYTHING that fits the needs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you* for any help, i am still cleaning up the mess from setting up the new TV and the a/v tower i had to build


I got a VIZIO S4251w-B4 for Xmas and I love it!


My previous systems have been 5.1 B&W, Def Tech, and Klipsch, and this system......is not as good, but a soundbar isn't going to be.


For a $300 soundbar with actual surround speakers and wireless sub, it's outstanding! Read some reviews, and then go get one.


----------



## mattleegee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kratos3*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24401847
> 
> 
> 
> I got a VIZIO S4251w-B4 for Xmas and I love it!
> 
> 
> My previous systems have been 5.1 B&W, Def Tech, and Klipsch, and this system......is not as good, but a soundbar isn't going to be.
> 
> 
> For a $300 soundbar with actual surround speakers and wireless sub, it's outstanding! Read some reviews, and then go get


 

 

Thank you for response...

 

 

 ended up playing at best buy for a couple hours and walked out with the Harmen Kardon SB26 comes with 10" woofer and is pretty nice.... 

 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/2-1-channel-soundbar-with-10-wireless-subwoofer/1199736.p?id=1219046321165&skuId=1199736&st=categoryid$abcat0205007&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## SnoPro700




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kratos3*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24401792
> 
> 
> 
> You can never have a good enough sub.


In a sense your right.

 

Im not a huge audiophile as I assume there aren't many audiophiles in the soundbar section.. But im going to ask it here anyway. If I were to connect the powered subwoofer to the soundbar would this be just as good as connecting it too basically any receiver? Would the connection be as strong so to speak? What would be the downside of doing it this way? Maybe a lack of tuning capability?

 

I really like the simplicity of having a 2.1 sound system.


----------



## Kratos3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SnoPro700*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24405412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kratos3*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24401792
> 
> 
> 
> You can never have a good enough sub.
> 
> 
> 
> In a sense your right.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not a huge audiophile as I assume there aren't many audiophiles in the soundbar section.. But im going to ask it here anyway. If I were to connect the powered subwoofer to the soundbar would this be just as good as connecting it too basically any receiver? Would the connection be as strong so to speak? What would be the downside of doing it this way? Maybe a lack of tuning capability?
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the simplicity of having a 2.1 sound system.
Click to expand...

I think a receiver would technically be better, but I'm sure the difference would be negligible for most. The biggest thing would be the crossover point.


----------



## acadia11

They should sticky thus thread? I didn't even no it existed.


----------



## acadia11

Ok, here is my odyssey I started with pioneer sb23w, it's near sonic perfection and it cost only $300, I loved it, but the bass while strong was missing the punch I like. So I stepped up to HK sb26, punchier base, but not near as warm when watching TV and isn't blended as well between the sub and bar, but it's a close battle, if I could take the dub from the HK and match it with the pioneer bar, it would be perfect. Anyway, I next purchased ht-st7, isn't nearly as warm as either the HK and especially the pioneer, but the punchier base and best channel separation for sure. I definitely hear things I missed while listening to the other two. So I'm stuck I'm up to $1000 and still haven't heard the sound I want. PS my in ear monitors are shure se535, and I think it's perfect tone, to give idea of sound I think is quality.



Anyway, I need recommendations, I want pioneer sound and warmth midrange with sb26 base, and son ht-st7 channel seperation. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## ttlnb

The ones I likes when I tried were the Paradigm, Atlantic Technology, Sonos and Yamaha 5100. All but the Sonos has a subwoofer output and can use any sub, the Sonos has to use the Sonos sub. However, none of them gave the sound I wanted and I went with a 2.1 system instead.


----------



## Kratos3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acadia11*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24424053
> 
> 
> Ok, here is my odyssey I started with pioneer sb23w, it's near sonic perfection and it cost only $300, I loved it, but the bass while strong was missing the punch I like. So I stepped up to HK sb26, punchier base, but not near as warm when watching TV and isn't blended as well between the sub and bar, but it's a close battle, if I could take the dub from the HK and match it with the pioneer bar, it would be perfect. Anyway, I next purchased ht-st7, isn't nearly as warm as either the HK and especially the pioneer, but the punchier base and best channel separation for sure. I definitely hear things I missed while listening to the other two. So I'm stuck I'm up to $1000 and still haven't heard the sound I want. PS my in ear monitors are shure se535, and I think it's perfect tone, to give idea of sound I think is quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I need recommendations, I want pioneer sound and warmth midrange with sb26 base, and son ht-st7 channel seperation. What do you guys recommend?


Pioneer towers.


----------



## acadia11

Much to my dismay it's looking like I will have to start with a true 2.1 system. The Mid range is fine with the soundbar but the included sub needs some help.


----------



## Kratos3

Pioneer towers and an SVS PB1000 or SB1000


----------



## SnoPro700




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kratos3*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24429232
> 
> 
> Pioneer towers and an SVS PB1000 or SB1000


The towers taking the place as the soundbar?

 

 

Im a real HT noob but is their powered towers that would hookup/pair with the TV just as a sound bar would?


----------



## ttlnb

I don't know of any powered towers except in the stratosphere price range. But there are powered speakers that can you can also connect a sub and make a nice 2.1 system. I went this route because I could get better sound quality than a sound bar. What's your budget? What equipment will you be using?


----------



## SnoPro700




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttlnb*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24435888
> 
> 
> I don't know of any powered towers except in the stratosphere price range. But there are powered speakers that can you can also connect a sub and make a nice 2.1 system. I went this route because I could get better sound quality than a sound bar. What's your budget? What equipment will you be using?


Well Im looking for more bass authority then what I probably need, really looking at a SVS PB1000, cause the included subwoofer in soundbar system just don't suffice.

 

Other wise my budget for speakers/soundbar id like to stay under $300.


----------



## ttlnb

For $300 look at the JBL LSR305. No sound bar I listened to even came close to the sound quality of these. The problem with most powered speakers is you need a TV with a variable audio out or headphone jack to make them work. Many of the newer TVs only have a digital output and that won't work. If your TV only has a digital out there aren't many 2.1 systems. The Paradigm Millenia CT comes to mind but more expensive and its sub while not bad wont match a bigger sub.


----------



## elmorage

Is the sony 260H being discontinued? I have not heard much about a replacement model, but prices are stagnant everywhere around MSRP and some places like amazon are running out of stock. Sony doesn't even list it on their own site anymore.


----------



## LexInVA

The 2014 CES models will hit stores soon, which is why you see what you see but there's still plenty of 260s if you hit physical retail stores.


----------



## SnoPro700


Ive decided Im just going to buy a receiver and built up my own 2.1 or 3.1 setup.


----------



## Phil17108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SnoPro700*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24448210
> 
> 
> Ive decided Im just going to buy a receiver and built up my own 2.1 or 3.1 setup.


good idea check this on line retailer out
http://www.accessories4less.com 

there innovatory turns over so if you do not find what you want check back.


----------



## Kratos3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SnoPro700*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/810#post_24448210
> 
> 
> Ive decided Im just going to buy a receiver and built up my own 2.1 or 3.1 setup.


Good move.


----------



## Linee


Hi everybody,

I want to complete my set with a center channel, and I would like to have the opinion of any of the experts on the forum before take a decision.

Right now I have:

 

Focal Profile 918 x2 

Focal Profile 908 x2 

SVS PB2000 x2 (a great suggestion from Petden and mark62!)

 

I was looking for a cc908 ( http://productdatabase.eu/?country=uk&id=1969472 ) but actually it's discontinued.

Could some one suggest me a second option?

I took a look on SVS Ultra Center ( http://www.svsound.com/speakers/Ultra-Center ) that is cheaper and looks great, but I'm not sure if it will adequately complement the set.

 

Thanks in advance for your advices!

Cheers


----------



## arminiusii


I everybody

 

I need an advice for my next purchase: a soundbar up to 400$ maximum.

 

After varoius pages, revies and coparison I found some possible soundbars:

 

for 300$

1a) Sony HT-CT260H

1b) Philips HTL5120

for 380 €

2a) SONY HT-CT660

 

I have chosen these three articles because the other soundbar are diccifult to find in my countries (Italy, like the vizio that is unknown).

Te other soundar for the same or higher prices should be of lower quality.

 

The CT660 with the 80$ more than CT260H is a good purchase?

what would you buy?

 

Best REgards


----------



## mercennarius

If you can't get the Vizio S4251 then id get the Sony CT660. Both are great sound bars.


----------



## maxedfx

Guys! I need your help choosing a soundbar. I have a Sony KDL55w800 tv, Xbox one, Xbox 360 and a PS4.

I live in a small studio and do not need an extensive HT setup!


I have two soundbar in sale in my country, and also fits in my budget.

1. SAMSUNG SOUNDBAR HW-F450

2. LG SOUND BAR 2.1ch 300W NB3530


Which one will you guys suggest i should get??

I will be mainly using it for watching Movies & Tv Series & Music (Mostly Electronic, trance, house, dubsted etc.) and gaming.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## snadam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldManAndTheSea*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/600#post_23830741
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I need some help here from the audio experts.
> 
> I am getting old and I have been told by my doctor that my hearing is pretty bad on any frequency beyond 2K HZ.  Now, I know why I could not make any sense on TV voice.  I have 55 inch TV.  I want to  add a sound bar to help me out.  I was hoping some equalizer function that I can use to emphasize the upper frequencies.  I would like to spend less than $400 for this.  Any recommendation would be appreciated.
> 
> ~~ Thanks



I'm looking for the same thing and hope that you, the community, can point me in the right direction.

*Looking for* : Powered sound bar style speaker with 2/3 octave EQ capability built in
*Audio Source* : Panasonic TH50PZ80U - Either L/R RCA or Optical out ( http://www.soundandvision.com/images/archivesart/1008panpz85.back.jpg )
*Budget* : Up to $600


I could obviously put this together with a mix of components (receiver, eq or other processor, amp, and speakers) but my objective is to do it in the most tidy package possible. If it can't be done in a single, powered and processed, speaker package I want to keep the external components to a minimum (both number and size).

Let me know your thoughts...


Thanks,

Adam


----------



## HDTVAV


OK, add another newbie to the soundbar "revolution"... lol 

 

First off, I have a fantastic 5.1/7.1 set-up already - with the big tower speakers in front, the large center channel speaker and the rear surround speakers...

 

But I would like to explore the idea of getting ride of all of the speaker wires, and the large speakers, and make the living room look a little more "uncluttered"...

 

So, I am looking at a 5.1/7.1 wireless soundbar option...

 

The only 5.1/7/1 wireless soundbar options I am aware of are the Sonos soundbar with the sub and then surround speakers (but then I don't really know which surround speakers to get - the 5, 3, or 1...?)

 

I will be using this mostly for movies - but I also would like to play music through it (not at ear-blasting levels of course)...

 

I would just like the best possible sounding wireless soundbar set-up I can get.

 

Budget: $2,000 ish...

 

Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ttlnb

None will give you anywhere near the quality of regular speakers, even smaller book shelves. So don't expect a sound bar to compete with a decent 5.1 or 7.1 system. However, if a sound bar is the route you prefer the Sonos is very good sounding and will do OK for surround effects depending on the room. I don't like the Play1 at all but would probably be OK for surrounds. I think the higher end Yamahas like the 4100/ 5100 do better than the Sonos but it would be over your budget especially when you factor a good subwoofer. I don't think the 4300 was as good but has a slimmer profile.


----------



## mistiq

I am lost as to which soundbar I can actually buy with the current TV of mine. Any kind souls willing to provide some expert recommendations?


TV: Toshiba L2300VE

Components: PS4 and Roku 3


The problem is this TV does not have ARC nor optical in, so my choice of Soundbar is really limited.


----------



## Gargoyle117

I have been searching for a while for a sound bar that will also operate as a proper center channel speaker. It seems that all of them are really independent speaker systems that would not also work with a traditional receiver. I'd like something that could operate 80% of the time to replace my TV's speakers, then the other 20% of the time with the receiver and stereo speakers in a 3.0 or 3.1 setup. Is this just a pipe dream?


----------



## HDTVAV


OK, I actually did a testing of Sony's $1,300 soundbar with sub today...

 

And while I knew it would not sound as good as a 5.1 set-up - I did think that it would at least sound better than it did...

 

Really disappointing...

 

Maybe I should look at on-wall speakers around the TV?

 

Or just stick with the tower speakers I have and forget about trying to make it look a little less "uncluttered"...?


----------



## ttlnb

Gargoyle,


There are lots of LCR speaker bars that can be used with a receiver. Atlantic Technology, Paradigm, Definitive Technology, Golden Ear, Triad, Leon, James, Boston Acoustics, etc. What's your price range?


----------



## ttlnb

HDTVAV,


That's why I went with a 2.1 system as none of the sound bars I tried could compete sound quality wise with decent speakers. I didn't listen to that Sony model but many others.


----------



## Gargoyle117

Thanks for the reply.


I'd like to keep it under $400 if that is realistic. I'd think that should be more than enough for a center channel speaker. I am not sure how much value to add for the "sound bar" functionality. There must certainly be some trade offs in quality for each.


----------



## mercennarius

Vizio S4251(or the new soon to be released S5451) provide the best "surround" experience available on the sound bar market still. Sound quality is great for the price point as well.


----------



## Kratos3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercennarius*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/840#post_24518964
> 
> 
> Vizio S4251(or the new soon to be released S5451) provide the best "surround" experience available on the sound bar market still. Sound quality is great for the price point as well.



Happy owner of one right here! Love it!


----------



## HDTVAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercennarius*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/840#post_24518964
> 
> 
> Vizio S4251(or the new soon to be released S5451) provide the best "surround" experience available on the sound bar market still. Sound quality is great for the price point as well.


 

Have you heard the Definitive Technology sound bar and sub...?


----------



## Kratos3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVAV*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/840#post_24524047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercennarius*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/840#post_24518964
> 
> 
> Vizio S4251(or the new soon to be released S5451) provide the best "surround" experience available on the sound bar market still. Sound quality is great for the price point as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard the Definitive Technology sound bar and sub...?
Click to expand...

I have not, but have owned Def Techs and would easily recommend.


----------



## Kratos3

Although, if you want warm and lush they are probably not your first choice. I've found them to be ruler flat and accurate.


----------



## wscarthy


Hi all,

 

Just bought my first big screen tv, went with an older model because I read a lot of good things about it on the forums here. I had a 32" Samsung UN32C5000QF before upgrading to the Samsung UN50EH5000. I absolutely loved my old 32" and was literally just looking for the exact same tv in a 50" and so far am not disappointed with the 50" (except for only 2 HDMI ports..)

 

Anyways, I know absolutely nothing about soundbars having never owned one and am looking for anyone's recommendation for the tv I purchased. Preferably I'm looking for one with extra HDMI ports so I don't have to buy an HDMI switch. I will be using the tv and soundbar primarily with my ps3.

 

I'm really hoping someone can just steer me in the right direction as to what soundbar would work well with my 50" and what would be the best route to connecting it to my TV and ps3.

 

Thanks!

 

*Edit* I forgot to mention I live in an apartment, the tv is located in the living room which is fairly enclosed.


----------



## coldengrey15

Hello Mates-


I'd like advice on choosing a soundbar (in the US)

I do not have many retail options to go and audition and a lot of times the best bang for the buck mfr/models are not available in stores either.


To start, my current (and near future) Equipment _I'll need to ALL work through the soundbar:_


*TV is on a stand with height adjustable mount, so soundbar height is NOT an issue...


1) Panasonic Viera ST50 (55") - Optical Audio OUT, 3 HDMI (_all 3 available HDMI used, but *can buy switcher if needed*_)

2) Comcast HD DVR Cable TV Reciever - Digital Optical & Coax Audio, 1 HDMI (1 of 3 hdmi to TV)

3) Xbox 360 #1 (Slim w/ HDMI) - Digital Optical Audio, 1 HDMI (2 of 3 hdmi on tv)

4) Xbox 360 #2 Modded (Old Phat Version) NO Digital AUDIO, 1 HDMI (3 of 3 hdmi to tv)


Budget, would like to spend less than $300, may go up to $400, if it takes priceerformance to an entirely different level.

Perhaps a suggestion for under $300 and then the best up to $400 as well?


#1 priority is enhancing dialog.

Current Panasonic Viera ST50 TV speakers do a terrible job at handling entire dynamic range without a sub woofer to alleviate the low frequencies. They are also rattling with certain frequencies, now.


#2&3 priories are adding a greater punch and adding a more enveloping sound field.


Features that would be nice, though if forced to choose sound quality is priority:

IR Remote/smartphone control

Sound field room adjustments, perhaps a smartphone app based adjustment type deal?


Do not want some cheap-ass subwoofer, nor speaker drivers that rattle or vibrate!


Thanks a lot. I really appreciate your sharing your wisdom and passion for quality sound with me - I only have the passion part, lol...


----------



## tsuridaisuki




Hello.

 

I'm looking for a soundbar for my TV. But I am extremely confused about which soundbar I should purchase. My room is 6 meters for 5 meters with a ceiling height of 3.3 meters. So far I've considered between Sony HT-CT660 and Yamaha YSP2200. Which is better for my room?

 

Am I missing a better alternative? Should I upgrade higher models, such as Yamaha YSP 4300 and Sony HT- ST7? Obviously ST7 and YSP4300 are more expensive. Budget is always problem. So is there real improvement to make it worth?

 

Thanks a lot. I really appreciate your advices.


----------



## coldengrey15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsuridaisuki*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/840#post_24581640
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I'm looking for a soundbar for my TV. But I am extremely confused about which soundbar I should purchase. My room is 6 meters for 5 meters with a ceiling height of 3.3 meters. So far I've considered between Sony HT-CT660 and Yamaha YSP2200. Which is better for my room?
> 
> Am I missing a better alternative? Should I upgrade higher models, such as Yamaha YSP 4300 and Sony HT- ST7? Obviously ST7 and YSP4300 are more expensive. Budget is always problem. So is there real improvement to make it worth?
> 
> Thanks a lot. I really appreciate your advices.



I've a similar question - think right above yours..

So far, have yet to receive any input.... (Not sure if this thread is not being followed anymore or what.)


Anyways, I finally went out on a limb and bout a Klipsch SB1 - Haven't auditioned enough to comment on it yet, BUT


What TV and components are you using?

I ask this because after purchasing my $600 soundbar and the salesman assuring me I'd get full multichannel if connected to all components via optical Digital Cable from soundbar to TV


===> I believe after reading a few articles, it seems most TV's DOWNGRADE ALL audio output, via optical digital out on TV, to 2 channel PCM










Here's a quote and link to a few explainations...

Citation 1:
http://www.cnet.com/how-to/get-more-from-your-sound-bar-by-using-your-tv-as-a-switcher/ 

Finally, there's the issue that most TVs downgrade incoming audio to stereo, rather than preserving a true surround-sound signal. It's not a big issue on most sound bars, which don't sound any better with a true surround-sound signal, but some sound bars, such as the such as the Sonos Playbar and Vizio S4251w-B4 , do benefit from a full 5.1 signal. We've tested 20 recent TVs and found that Sony, Toshiba and Vizio models pass 5.1 signals properly, but the rest of them don't. If you have a TV that "dumbs down" surround sound audio and a sound bar that benefits from a 5.1 signal, you'll have to choose between the simplicity of connecting devices to your TV vs. the superior performance of connecting devices directly.

Citation 2 (followed by a suggested work around hardware switcher (not sure if it works or applies to you or I specifically(?)
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206561-im-back-need-some-more-help/page-2 



"If you expect to connect a soundbar and have the TV perform switching among HDMI sources such as a cable box and Blu-ray player, be advised that the ST’s optical digital audio output you’ll use to feed the soundbar downconverts all multichannel Dolby Digital and DTS bitstreams to PCM stereo, which will bypass any DD or DTS decoder built into the soundbar and result in less-than-best sound quality. This practice is unfortunately common to most HDTVs today."

http://www.hometheat...-3d-plasma-hdtv 


Just found several reviews of the VT60. Fantastic picture and speakers sound better than most.

So far not one tested the digital audio out. HT reviewed the VT50 but didn't test the audio out.

For those that use a soundbar that Samsung may be a better deal. And the VT60 might not

be downmixing, but it very likely is and most brands/models still are degrading digital audio as

it passes through the tv.

Suggested hardware work around accessory switcher

(Further down in thread, this is suggested to get around the downgrade, if your TV, like my Panasonic Viera ST50, dumbs everything down...
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5557&seq=1&format=2 



Anyways, not sure if this helps you any finding suggestions for a soundbar, but may help you but warning you of issue, before purchasing (like I did)

and give you the heads up to shop for differently equipped soundbars with additional HDMI

* I BELIEVE, the Sony you mentioned as a candidate for yourself, MAY have MULTIPLE HDMI connections - NOT sure if these HDMI's would alleviate aforementioned downgrade

** also, as mentioned in the articles I referred you to, most soundbars do not really benefit from multichannel anyways, but I'd like to have the options to use hardware's built in functions none-the-less!


----------



## Raven Crimson

I have a VT60 (60"), and I can confirm, that the optical out downgrades the signal to barebones stereo. Same with the HDMI (ARC).


As for soundbars, recently bought and compared two of them: Yamaha YAS-152 (47"), and Vizio 5430W-C2 (54") (also paired with Sony/Yamaha subs for testing).


The Vizio has amazing soundstage, great tweaking options (that center channel is a boon), but weak sauce internal bass that distorts, and lots of rattle in the housing if you even remotely try to get the internal bass going. External sub is definitely a must for the Vizio, and you can easily silence the internal 'subs'. Also love that you can tweak the bass/center/treble. Basically lets you EQ the soundbar to your preference, though I found it to be just right with a -1 treble, since it was slightly hot in the upper ranges.


The Yamaha does bass quite well. The built in sub woofers really sound like a sub. It is absolutely potent, and I didn't feel the need to attach the external sub at all in my room (12x10). The Yamaha is lacking a real center channel, and has inferior surround DSP and a lack of soundstage compared to the Vizio. Still, I liked the YAS-152's basic remote, which made it incredibly easy to adjust settings, while the Vizio remote has a really dim screen, and almost everything must be cycled through the menu button (a hassle). Also the Vizio can stick and go silent when changing inputs (cycling through the inputs slowly fixes this).


Even though the Vizio is the better soundbar by a stretch (really, it's worth it), I decided on the Yamaha due to the better internal bass capabilities/no need for a sub, and I felt it did relatively well in my room. The Vizio needs a sub, and sadly, my seating is the absolute weak spot for two subs that I tested, regardless of any logical sub placement. I have very limited locations on where to place the sub, and it always made the bass sound almost non-existent right where I sit, and overly boomy everywhere else in the room.


So this time, convenience won out and stuck with the YAS-152, which looks nicer, and frees up valuable space in my small room (I have a huge kingsize bed and my 65" entertainment center in there...). It's a nice soundbar, though I do miss the articulation and spaciousness of the Vizio. Just wish my room didn't attenuate the bass so much.



That being said, if i ever move my setup elsewhere, I'd happily purchase the Vizio S5430W-C2 again. It's amazing.


----------



## tsuridaisuki


Dear coldengrey15.

 

Thank you very much for your advices. Which are very useful. But I have not yet got answer for my confusion. Which is better between  Sony HT-CT660 and Yamaha YSP2200? I mean, I dont know what room size affect sound of that soundbars,  because I have quite large room. Now I am using TV Sony KDL 42W653A.


----------



## kyleschaffer

TV: Samsung 48" H6350


want a 2.0 soundbar - not going with a subwoofer in the room.


Room is pretty small (6' from TV to couch) - doesn't need to be overpowering


don't care too much about simulated surround


just want crisp, audible dialog and sounds, simple clean look.


no real budget.


----------



## LexInVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyleschaffer*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/840#post_24593391
> 
> 
> TV: Samsung 48" H6350
> 
> 
> want a 2.0 soundbar - not going with a subwoofer in the room.
> 
> 
> Room is pretty small (6' from TV to couch) - doesn't need to be overpowering
> 
> 
> don't care too much about simulated surround
> 
> 
> just want crisp, audible dialog and sounds, simple clean look.
> 
> 
> no real budget.



Samsung has a soundbase - speaker unit that goes under your TV - coming out this year that will fit your needs perfectly. No release date is known at this time but it's coming.


----------



## coldengrey15

Any advice for post #854?

Just in case it got buried during the week - maybe some of you during higher traffic weekend could offer suggestions???


Thanks!

JD md


----------



## ttlnb

In your price range I liked the JVC sound bars and the Pioneer. The Pioneer has better sound quality but the JVC would have better envelopment and simulated surround. IMHO. I'd go the Pioneer, I'd rather have sound quality instead of simulated surround. Most of these sound bars do not do a good job of surround envelopment. They try to play with the phase timing of the speakers to give a wider sound stage and envelopment. I think it trades off sound quality for it. There is only so much surround trickery you can pull from speakers 3 feet apart. For surround sound envelopment I found the ones that bounce sound off the walls instead of doing phase tricks have better envelopment. Yamaha YSP models and Sonos do this but are more expensive.


----------



## ttlnb

Ps. The JVC models you have to add a sub. But you can get a Dayton or Bic sub for $100.


----------



## kyleschaffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LexInVA*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/840#post_24599281
> 
> 
> Samsung has a soundbase - speaker unit that goes under your TV - coming out this year that will fit your needs perfectly. No release date is known at this time but it's coming.



thank you for the suggestion. I went hunting based on your description. I found the HW-H600. Is that what you were referring to? I ask because that does seem to be what I'm looking for. however, it's readily available, and has been for a few weeks or so. If you didn't know that, great- but if there's something else coming out later this year to compare it to, that would be helpful. I'm in no rush.


Thanks again!


----------



## Bryan240g

I am building a new house(also my first ever) and am in need of a sound bar for my Denon AVR-1912 paired with my Polk 10" PSW108 sub. I have seen mention of "passive" and "non-passive" units. Need some advice on what would be the best sound bar for my new living room. The primary use of this sound bar will be watching movies. And my wife and I watch A LOT of movies. We'll be buying a Samsung UN65F8000 or something of that quality to watch them on but we are stumped at to what sound bar will make our movie watching the best.


Any ideas? Would it be best to just ditch the sub and receiver and go another direction? We would need something like a receiver still as we have a DVR, TV, blu-ray player, HTPC and xbox all plugged in and need a central device to switch between.


Any thoughts or comments would be much appreciative.


Budget: $500-$1500


----------



## ttlnb

I would us your receiver with that many devices and get a passive sound bar. Will you be wiring surround speakers or is the sound bar going to try and do surround effects too?


----------



## vseven

I'm in need of some suggestions for my future sound system. Currently I have two 7.1 setups in the house:



Living room - Onkyo TX-SR608 hooked up to a 7.1 Onkyo speaker set. Source is a HTPC and the TV is a WD 73" DLP


Basement - Onkyo TX-SR607 hooked up to a 7.1 Onkyo speaker set. Source is a XBOX 360 (HDMI) streaming off the HTPC and the TV is a older but beautiful Pioneer Kuro 50" Plasma



Both current sets are hard wired in the walls and both rooms are setup pretty much perfectly for 7.1 surround. Overall I've been extremely happy with them. With that said I am moving in 4 months and the new living room and basement are _horrible_ for a 7.1 setup. The new living room will have two full walls and a half wall with open vaulted ceiling, the TV will be in the corner of the half and full wall. So looking at the TV the left side is open so no side or rear left speaker. The right side could have a speaker but the rear back will have a wall of windows. For the basement it's almost the same situation with a open concept and no place to mount speakers.


Both the home theater PC and the XBOX 360 have HDMI + TOSLINK Optical so I would either need something that takes TOSLink and the HDMI would go straight to the TV or something with a HDMI in and out to pass-through the video to the TV. I have been looking at the Sonos Playbar and sub but the $1400 for the pair seems excessive although the wireless features seem nice. The other one I've looked at that isn't officially out yet is the Vizio S5451. We watch TV and movies primarily using the living room TV and watch TV and play games primarily in the basement. We listen to music but not nearly as much. Is there a good pseudo surround sound soundbar that would fit my needs? I also figure I'll be selling off my existing receiver and speakers if I can get a active sound bar and reduce all the "stuff" I have in my cabinet.


----------



## ttlnb

I liked the Sonos as well as the Paradigm Soundtrack and some of the Yamahas (4100/5100) but they are more money. The Sonos will do a better job at surround effects than the Paradigm and has a little better bass but is more expensive. I haven't heard the new Paradigm Soundscape.


----------



## Skundor


I Saw a couple people have asked not sure if there has been any good answers yet but is there something that's can be done to make the dialogue not be completelyd drowned out by music? I use the Xbox one and Polk N1 sound at. Doesn't matter if it is movies or games the music is always way to loud.


----------



## ptysell

Sonos Playbar + Sub + Backs + HDMI switch + HDMI -> Optical + Optical Switch


Or


Bowers and Wilkins Panorama 2 + HDMI switch?

(Anyone know if the B&W can pass 4K?)


----------



## dtremit

I'm still not certain a sound bar is my best solution, but thought I would throw my hat in here. I posted an extensive description of my room over in the Speakers forum:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1529086/speaker-search-difficult-loft-space 


Long story short, I have about a 74" wide space beneath a 60" Panasonic plasma, recessed about 15" behind bookshelves and cabinets; here's a mockup:

 


I suppose I would be looking for an LCR bar to pair with small monopole surround speakers in the rear of the room. Budget for a passive sound bar would be $1000-1500, I think.


Given my space and budget, am I better off with an LCR sound bar, or separate wall-mounted L/C/R speakers?


----------



## Dragon Reborn

What are my options for sound bars that have 3 or more HDMI inputs?


----------



## BioL

Hey,


Which soundbar from these list do you guys think would be the best option? I'm leaning towards the Energy SB5 but I'm no expert so I need some help.


Samsung HW-F350

Sony CT60BT

Energy Sistem Soundbar SB5 Bluetooth


My budget is 120$ in case you want to suggest something which is not on the list.


I plan to connect them to my PS3 via optical and PC via coaxial, and both of them to my projector via HDMI. Can I connected them this way or will it be a problem?

I made an image in case I wasn't clear enough, ​ is what I wish to do.[/URL] 


The energy one doesn't seem to have either dolby or dts, would that be a problem?


Thanks!


----------



## Ewingr

Been doing quite a bit of reading/research. Have learned quite a bit.


Let me link you to a post I put in the speaker area as opposed to repeating all that. Then back to here.


(Hmmm....looks like this forum does not allow link to an individual post. But my post is the very first one). Link to post .


Ok. So, at this point, I'm thinking that up front could be NHT Super Zeros, or any other set of speakers. But I'm thinking for the WAF factor a soundbar may be a good bet. I'm interested in whether there would be an advantage to go with one at any rate.


Now, it may be that I do NOT end up with rear speakers. So, I've been reading all kinds of reviews. It's interesting, in a review I may often see something like this: "...I'm amazed at how this can provide immersive sound...but can't do what a full 5.1 system will do".


Of course, it makes absolute sense that a soundbar couldn't duplicate true 5.1.


So assuming that I end up with a sound bar only (and even if so, does it make sense to get a soundbar, and even an expensive one?).


As you'll notice, my room on the left will be a lot of windows. I'm not sure how that would affect the sound I'm trying to achieve.


Other thoughts/considerations/questions I've crossed are on topics of:

Passive vs. active. I tend to think I want to continue with an AVR. Currently using an Onkyo 812. I'm thinking that simplifies wiring to the TV; As well, I'm reading that for the most part, TVs will pass 2.1 signals to the soundbar, which wouldn't be ideal, I'd think.
I'm thinking having the Blue Tooth capability to stream from the phone would be nice (although I do that from my AVR as well). I"m not sure I can get that in a passive soundbar.
I like the idea of a powered soundbar that I could fire up without having to turn on the AVR, etc.
I do want to play to wireless sub and rear surrounds, assuming I have the rears. Thinking of in the ceiling...not sure how I"ll get power to them.


As you can see, I have some conflicting interests Not sure where this should/will take me.


Suggestions and comments will be interesting to see...


On specific soundbars, looking at reviews and comments from users, I've bounced interests between:


(First note...maybe this is flawed logic. I'm thinking a $200-$300 soundbar isn't going to fit my interestes for sound. I'm interested in good sound, for both music and movies, and as good of surround as I can get with the limitations of my room)
Sonos Play Bar.
 James Sound Bar . They have quite a variety, and are 'custom made'. You can get one at whatever width you want. I see that as an advantage, as I'm getting a wide TV (at least 75"), and so it would allow for more right/left separation. I have no idea how expensive these are, but I bet high.
Martin Logan Motion Vision: The reviews aren't leaving me overly optimistic
Bowers and Wilkens Panorama
PSB Imagine W3
 Paradigm Soundscape 
Yamaha YSP 4300. One review, actually mentioned in the review linked above, says this one is better than the Paradigm for music and virtual surround, but not as good as the Paradigm for music. But it requires sidewalls, which I have but not sure how the windows would affect it.


So, I am probably confused. at any rate, any input and thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## ttlnb

Aesthetically, sound bars are the best choice but not the beast solution for sound. I did something similar in my new home and tried a LOT of sound bars and ending up going with a 2.1 system instead. NONE of the sound bars could compete with a nice stereo set up for music. I think it is tough to get a good soundstage from a device with the speakers ~3-4 feet apart and with the drivers arranged horizontally. Many of the sound bars try to play acoustic tricks by playing with the timing of the sounds to give a wider sound stage and surround effect but it doesn't sound as natural as something that is set up properly and does so without the tricks.


I would probably just keep your NHT speakers. You could wall mount them as they are not that big if that works better for you. I did try many of the sound bars you are considering and here is my take on them.


Sonos - pretty good for surround effect and decent sound. The subs definitely helps. Would be easy to add play 1,3, or 5's for surround.


Martin Logan Vision - Nice sounding but nothing great.


B&W Panorama - Nice sounding but nothing great. I didn't like it for music.


Yamaha YSP4300 - Ok sounding but has the best surround effect of the bars. I think the Yamaha YSP series gives the best surround effect but their small speakers are just not very full sounding. The 4100 and 5100 are decent but I think they are being discontinued. The trend for small and thin goes against physics for richer fuller sound.


I haven't heard the others. I did hear the Paradigm Soundtrack as the soundscape was not out yet. The Soundtrack has slightly better sound than the Sonos but really no surround effect and a narrower soundstage. Although, it is considerably less expensive when you factor the sub. I would say the Sonos had a better sub.


I also tried various passive sound bars and the results are the same.


If you go with a powered sound bar get a TV that passes a 5.1 signal. I have a Sony and it passed the signal fine but many brands do not. So do your research. I know Samsung does not.


Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Ewingr

Thanks for the detailed reply.


I was pretty much expecting to hear this. I guess I need to give up on soundbars. I did receive a private message suggesting Triad, specifically if WAF is the issue. Said they sound good, but I expect in end same overall result for sound. May be good, but just not what I'm used to.


Unless, I find that the rears are not attainable. Thinking of ceiling mounting for now...although I'm thinking I need to use wireless...but then I don't know how I'll get power to them.


Of course, I suspect soundbars should be out if the sound is important, no matter the result of rear speaker installation.


Interestingly, with the NHT Zeros across the front (110" spread)...oh I just remembered,my center is a 'Center' speaker, not a Super Zero), I have always felt that the dialog wasn't as understandable as it should be.Maybe I need to replace them with different discrete speakers.


I may be selling all the speakers with my house. If that's the case, I'll for sure check into different ones.


----------



## Ewingr

You know what? Maybe I'm obsessing is being wasted. I have wood floors, throughout the new house. Maybe the sound won't be that great no matter what.


You think that makes any difference to this equation?


----------



## Ewingr

I wish it were possible to edit posts in this forum.


If wanting the soundbar for aesthetics...how about any that are just an "LCR in a box"? I expect that separation/width would be the issue. Maybe James would have an answer to that as width can be customized. Not sure if they offer "LCR in a box" (I'm thinking that is just a term for passive soundbars, no?


----------



## ttlnb

Separation/width is not the only problem of passive LCR sound bars but it is one of them. The other problem is the speaker drivers are horizontal and not vertical. This affects the dispersion and causes a narrower listening area because of poor off axis response with horizontal designs. Of course this also effect soundstage and imaging too. Horizontal center speakers also suffer from this and the better center speakers use a vertical midrange tweeter flanked by larger midrange/woofers. This reduces the acoustic problems of a midrange-tweeter-midrange design placed horizontally.


Another suggestion might be on wall LCR speakers. This allows the L/R speaker to be vertical which will help for 2 channel music as well as give slightly better separation. Depending on the on wall model some even allow Toe-in of the speakers if needed. You could mount your NHT's but being not as thin might not be aesthetic as some specific on wall designs. In walls can also work well.


Going with a sound bar is not the end of the world, I don't want to sound like an audio snob. Get one with good design and actually makes 3 separate speakers in a box that uses good drivers. If you go with a passive LCR sound bar route find one that has the L/R speaker portions with the tweeter on the outside, this apparently helps over the ones that basically make three center speakers.


For passive speakers I think Triad is a good choice I heard one at a friend's house and it was decent but definitely had a narrow sweet spot. The custom width gives a nice look. Leon speakers also makes custom widths and has model with 5" and 6" midranges which will give a fuller sound but it is of course a taller bar than most. James speakers make some with larger drivers but I am not sure if they do custom sizing. There are of course many choices that aren't custom sized.


----------



## Ewingr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttlnb*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/870#post_24777997
> 
> 
> ... James speakers make some with larger drivers but I am not sure if they do custom sizing. There are of course many choices that aren't custom sized.



Thanks for the input. Appreciated.


FYI...James does make custom widths. That was the first one that I discovered that did, but have since learned of others, including the Triad.


----------



## RayGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtremit*  /t/1357545/official-help-me-choose-a-soundbar-thread/870#post_24652706
> 
> 
> I'm still not certain a sound bar is my best solution, but thought I would throw my hat in here. I posted an extensive description of my room over in the Speakers forum:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1529086/speaker-search-difficult-loft-space
> 
> 
> Long story short, I have about a 74" wide space beneath a 60" Panasonic plasma, recessed about 15" behind bookshelves and cabinets; here's a mockup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I would be looking for an LCR bar to pair with small monopole surround speakers in the rear of the room. Budget for a passive sound bar would be $1000-1500, I think.
> 
> 
> Given my space and budget, am I better off with an LCR sound bar, or separate wall-mounted L/C/R speakers?



Best solution (it can sit on the long shelf that extends above your TV):

http://www.goldenear.com/products/supercinema3d 


2nd best solution (given that there is no room for conventional bookshelf or floor-standing speakers):


Minx or Gallo speakers and a subwoofer with good mid-bass


----------



## stormweaver1983

So I'm looking into buying a soundbar and wireless sub combo for my TV. The two that I'm currently considering are the Vizio S4221W-C4 and S4251W-B4

They are both priced at ~$250 on Amazon. If I buy the 5.1 system, I'll likely not use the rear speakers, as the layout of the room just doesn't support it; stands are out of the question due to young children and pets. Is there any reason not to go for the 5.1 scaled down to 3.1, versus the 2.1, for the same price? 

Are there any other systems in the $250 range that you'd recommend over the Vizio?


----------



## kmaren

*Multi Room Sound Bar or Equivalent*

My main theater room is fine. Upstairs I have a 55" LCD in the living room. My wife uses this tv for watching soaps, news, etc. Sometimes she is in the kitchen working. We can see the TV from the kitchen with no problem. She would like a inexpensive audio set up (nothing more than the cost of the tv $450) where she can have front channel audio in both the kitchen and living room. Many of the soundbar systems like the Phillips HTL7180/F7 only do surround audio out of the satellite speakers. Can anyone point me to a comparable system that will accomplish my goals? 

TIA

Ken


----------



## RayGuy

kmaren said:


> My main theater room is fine. Upstairs I have a 55" LCD in the living room. My wife uses this tv for watching soaps, news, etc. Sometimes she is in the kitchen working. We can see the TV from the kitchen with no problem. She would like a inexpensive audio set up (nothing more than the cost of the tv $450) where she can have front channel audio in both the kitchen and living room. Many of the soundbar systems like the Phillips HTL7180/F7 only do surround audio out of the satellite speakers. Can anyone point me to a comparable system that will accomplish my goals?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Ken


Many receivers have the capability to produce stereo from both the front and the rear channels. In an older receiver, it was called 4-channel stereo (or something to that effect). In newer receivers, you could use the Zone 2 capability. That would solve your problem, using two pairs of speakers, one set near the tv and one set near the kitchen.


----------



## kmaren

RayGuy said:


> Many receivers have the capability to produce stereo from both the front and the rear channels. In an older receiver, it was called 4-channel stereo (or something to that effect). In newer receivers, you could use the Zone 2 capability. That would solve your problem, using two pairs of speakers, one set near the tv and one set near the kitchen.


I was hoping to do this without a receiver and as close to wireless as possible. Looks like I will be spending more than I want or the wife is just going to have to live with it.


----------



## lordx2

*2.0 Channel Sound Bars*

Hey all - just put up a 50' no name TV in my living room. The sound is tinny as to be expected.

This is a room where my kids play - so no subwoofer will be going in here - so I just need a 2 channel stand alone sound bar.

I would like to spend around $100. A little more isn't a problem if the gain is tremendous.

Can anyone recommend one with good (good enough) sound that doesn't have known issues? I was looking at the Boston Accoustics TVee 10 system and it appears that the unit randomly switches inputs..... not something I want to deal with - I want to set it and forget it.

ALSO - Since this is only 2.0 stereo sound, I will be using the Stereo mini-jack sound output from the TV - so the soundbar I get will need the mini-jack input.


----------



## 03Cobra

Has anyone tried the Bose Cinemate 1SR sound-bar system? Its on the spendy side at 1400 bucks and crazy it doesn't offer bluetooth!


----------



## JDJCan

*Ysp-4300*

Hi all!

I tried searching for my question but haven't had any luck. I recently purchased the YSP-4300 and I am curious as to whether a different subwoofer can be used instead of the one that comes with the bar. I haven't received the 4300 yet, so I have not heard it. I may like the sub that comes with it, but I seem to have read somewhere that you can use a different subwoofer if you have the Yamaha wireless adapter kit. Is this correct? Has anyone tried that?

Thanks!


----------



## slumpey326

saw there is a YSP-2500 coming soon, I really hope this comes to the Unites States and not just Europe.


----------



## JayNorris

Hey all,

I recently renovated my family room and made it so in a minimalistic style. The Klipsch speakers and HSU VTF-2 MK3 sub have since found a new home. This was a sad day to see them drive away with the new owner.

Anywho... I have now a new sound problem that I need help with. Given the photo what soundbar would you think work best for this room? I admit I'm pretty new to soundbars and really don't know where to start. I'm only using a DVD/Blueray and cablebox in this setup. That said I have 2 HDMI panels hidden, 1 behind the TV and one behind the black shelfs. I'm looking to spend


----------



## jwb1

JayNorris said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I recently renovated my family room and made it so in a minimalistic style. The Klipsch speakers and HSU VTF-2 MK3 sub have since found a new home. This was a sad day to see them drive away with the new owner.
> 
> Anywho... I have now a new sound problem that I need help with. Given the photo what soundbar would you think work best for this room? I admit I'm pretty new to soundbars and really don't know where to start. I'm only using a DVD/Blueray and cablebox in this setup. That said I have 2 HDMI panels hidden, 1 behind the TV and one behind the black shelfs. I'm looking to spend


----------



## JayNorris

jwb1 said:


> The new Sony HT-CT770 would work perfect here.



Nice, gonna swing by Best Buy tonight to hear it! Do you own this system? Do you know if the sub packs a punch, or just enough to give some dynamics in sound?


----------



## jwb1

JayNorris said:


> Nice, gonna swing by Best Buy tonight to hear it! Do you own this system? Do you know if the sub packs a punch, or just enough to give some dynamics in sound?


I do, and the sub does indeed pack a bunch, so much that I had to turn it down a little bit!


----------



## JayNorris

jwb1 said:


> I do, and the sub does indeed pack a bunch, so much that I had to turn it down a little bit!


Thanks much for the quick feedback. This really helps a lot! 

-Jay


----------



## flashheatmvp3

Looking at some cheaper sound bars around $100 as I recently got a $65 prepaid amex card as a gift. I'm looking between the

Vizio 38" S3820w-C0 which is $89.99 at costco Here

Philips 2.1 with wireless sub $99.99 at target HTL2160/F7 here

Any other options for around that price? I have 10% cash back at tiger direct too but they mainly have refurbished ones it seems like


----------



## jrockpsu

*Soundbar, sub, and A/V receiver combo*

Hi everyone, thanks in advance for reading my question. I'm in the market for equipping our living room with a soundbar setup. Currently I have a six year old Onkyo A/V receiver that has 5 HDMI devices running through it (it only has 3 inputs so I'm using a splitter for a couple of them), powering a 7.1 Polk Audio speaker setup with video going to a Samsung TV. I'd really like to slim this down with a soundbar solution (and having a two year old child now, the full capabilities of the system hardly ever get used so I don't need to match the power/quality of my current setup). So, what would your recommendations be, given the following desires:


Passive soundbar (doesn't have to be a 5.1 if those are too expensive, a 2.1 would be fine)
Powered subwoofer, one that could connect to the A/V receiver wirelessly if possible
A/V receiver that has at least 5 HDMI in ports and supports the latest HDMI standards; one that can display the volume up/down information on the screen when an HDMI source is selected would be nice as my current Onkyo can't do this
Price for everything at $1000 or less

The reason I mentioned a passive soundbar is that, to my understanding, most active soundbars only have a couple inputs and ease of changing A/V inputs is a priority. Thanks again for your help and suggestions!


----------



## anatomyhorror

I don't really understand soundbars but was thinking of getting one. But, do I need just as many hdmi inputs as I do components? Like, if I have 3 components that hook up via hdmi do I need to make sure I have 3 hdmi inputs on the soundbar? Or can I run one hdmi cord from the TV to the soundbar, and then run my components to the TV? Sorry if I'm confusing.


----------



## Ex_Brit

anatomyhorror said:


> I don't really understand soundbars but was thinking of getting one. But, do I need just as many hdmi inputs as I do components? Like, if I have 3 components that hook up via hdmi do I need to make sure I have 3 hdmi inputs on the soundbar? Or can I run one hdmi cord from the TV to the soundbar, and then run my components to the TV? Sorry if I'm confusing.


I ran out of HDMI slots on my Bose and had to use an auto-switchable HDMI splitter, just one, which I use with my 2 Blu-Ray players. Works fine.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812186166


----------



## anatomyhorror

But what about soundbars with no HDMI inputs? If you run an optical from TV to soundbar, and then components to HDMI inputs on TV, you will still get sound from your components yea? And likewise with HDMI. If I ran 1 hdmi cord from soundbar to TV, and then plugged components into the TV I would still get sound from all components, not just the TV right? I know these are stupid questions but just want to know.


----------



## Ex_Brit

Yes, it all depends on the TV and/or the sound bar. It takes a lot of research to get the right combination.


----------



## Kdavis71

I need help in picking a sound bar or a sound base that sits under my tv would work also. I am going to be getting the Sony 40W600B HDTV that I will hook it up to. I will primarily be using it for watching movies and gaming on my PS4 so the best sound for movies and games like call of duty is top priority but good sound with music wouldn't hurt.

It will be for a small to medium sized bedroom and space is limited which is why I am going for one of these rather then a full 5.1 system. I wouldn't have a problem with an external sub though if that will help with sound quality. My max budget is around $400 so the cheaper the better but I don't want to sacrifice on sound quality too much. I value sound quality over aesthetics and features (as long as it will work with my TV and PS4 that's about all the features that are absolutely necessary.) 

My current interest is the Sony Ht-Xt1 because it gets good reviews, it's at an affordable price, and it has enough connections to where I'm sure it will work with all my stuff. 

If there is something that sounds overall better for a similar price please let me know.

P.S. I won't be wall mounting, I will be setting my tv on a tv stand so if it is a soundbar, I'd prefer one that won't block the bottom of the screen unless you can give me an easy solution on avoiding that issue without mounting the TV.


----------



## shopit

*Recommendation*

Iam looking for a quality soundbar sound system to sit on a fireplace mantelbelow a Panasonic 54” plasma tv. Thereis no floor space available, in walls would be difficult though not impossibleto install, and small bookshelf (like Paradigm Cinema or Millenia) would look abit awkward. While I would like the easeof use of an active soundbar, I believeit will have to be a passive one, along with an AVR, a small sub and in ceilingrear speakers, to provide the features and sound quality I am looking for. While I intend to use some Sonos throughoutthe house, I don’t believe their Playbar is what I want. My leading choice so far is the GoldenearSupercinema 3D Array, but I am open to suggestions. I did hear a demo of the new Supercinema 3D XL Array at CES this past January, which Ibelieve will be shipping soon, that sounded excellent, so I intend to waituntil I can hear it again before I decide. I also need to choose an appropriate AVR, with my current preferences ofAnthem and Marantz. I would greatlyappreciate some recommendations


----------



## RayGuy

shopit said:


> Iam looking for a quality soundbar sound system to sit on a fireplace mantelbelow a Panasonic 54” plasma tv. Thereis no floor space available, in walls would be difficult though not impossibleto install, and small bookshelf (like Paradigm Cinema or Millenia) would look abit awkward. While I would like the easeof use of an active soundbar, I believeit will have to be a passive one, along with an AVR, a small sub and in ceilingrear speakers, to provide the features and sound quality I am looking for. While I intend to use some Sonos throughoutthe house, I don’t believe their Playbar is what I want. My leading choice so far is the GoldenearSupercinema 3D Array, but I am open to suggestions. I did hear a demo of the new Supercinema 3D XL Array at CES this past January, which Ibelieve will be shipping soon, that sounded excellent, so I intend to waituntil I can hear it again before I decide. I also need to choose an appropriate AVR, with my current preferences ofAnthem and Marantz. I would greatlyappreciate some recommendations


You should be very happy with that configuration.


----------



## Cortiz

*Difference between 2.1 and 3.1 Sound Bars*

Guys, I have an old Sony sound bar CT150 that's 3.1. It still sounds great but it does not decode DTS-HD Master Audio or True HD. I was looking to upgrade it with one that is able to decode the new HD codecs. Upon researching, i found out that most sub $500 sound bars are only 2.1. So my question is: What is the difference between 2.1 and 3.1 if any? Are there any noticeably differences? Also, If I do get a 2.1 sound bar that is able to decode True HD and DTS HD Mater audio, like the Sony CT660 or CT770, will I hear a big difference? Thanks!


----------



## gp-se

Cortiz said:


> Guys, I have an old Sony sound bar CT150 that's 3.1. It still sounds great but it does not decode DTS-HD Master Audio or True HD. I was looking to upgrade it with one that is able to decode the new HD codecs. Upon researching, i found out that most sub $500 sound bars are only 2.1. So my question is: What is the difference between 2.1 and 3.1 if any? Are there any noticeably differences? Also, If I do get a 2.1 sound bar that is able to decode True HD and DTS HD Mater audio, like the Sony CT660 or CT770, will I hear a big difference? Thanks!


to be honest, with a soundbar the HD codecs wont make a huge difference. I had the CT770, and the quality of sound wasn't that great to me. I had a JBL SB400 that sounded much much better than the Sony, and it only was 2.1 with dolby digital.


----------



## Lando4534

*Please help with my sound bar decision*

Dear AVS members,

I am in the market for a sound bar. My wife and I recently purchased a house and renovated it. Part of the renovation was the installation of hardwood floors so I have to look at an alternative for a 5.1/7.1 system. Keep in mind, I HAD a 5.1 system that I put together piece by piece and I KNOW that a sound bar will never compete with a true 5.1/7.1 system. What I am looking for is a sound bar that sounds good when played at mid to high volumes for movies. I received one of those Vizio sound bars as a gift and it was horrible. To test the sound quality of the sound bar, I tried 3 different movies on it (Bad Boys 2, Top Gun, and Mortal Kombat). I'm looking for something in the $400 - $700 range. I've heard good things about the Klipsch SB3 and the JBL SB400. I would like to know what sound bars you use. Please remember, I'm looking for something that sounds good without distorting and where the dialogue in movies can clearly be heard along with the other sounds. Any info you can give would greatly be appreciated.


Thank You


----------



## cajieboy

Lando4534 said:


> Dear AVS members,
> 
> I am in the market for a sound bar. My wife and I recently purchased a house and renovated it. Part of the renovation was the installation of hardwood floors so I have to look at an alternative for a 5.1/7.1 system. Keep in mind, I HAD a 5.1 system that I put together piece by piece and I KNOW that a sound bar will never compete with a true 5.1/7.1 system. What I am looking for is a sound bar that sounds good when played at mid to high volumes for movies. I received one of those Vizio sound bars as a gift and it was horrible. To test the sound quality of the sound bar, I tried 3 different movies on it (Bad Boys 2, Top Gun, and Mortal Kombat). I'm looking for something in the $400 - $700 range. I've heard good things about the Klipsch SB3 and the JBL SB400. I would like to know what sound bars you use. Please remember, I'm looking for something that sounds good without distorting and where the dialogue in movies can clearly be heard along with the other sounds. Any info you can give would greatly be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank You


I've heard good things about the Pioneer SP-SB23W Andrew Jones Soundbar System. It's relatively inexpensive for what you get. Check it out.


----------



## maxmal23

*Yamaha YAS-103*

Yamaha YAS-103
Drop the price $202: http://amzn.to/WVVWmW


----------



## Roxette Rose

I'm curious as to whether a small TV room really requires a standalone subwoofer - or more importantly if the subs that come with most 2.1 soundbar systems, are really worth it to begin with. Something gives me the impression they'll overload and distort a lot.
For that reason I was leaning towards a singular soundbar unit, flat, to stand the television on.

Any one have experience with Maxell? They have two units I was considering

MSXB-250
MSXB-252


The only obvious difference is that the 252 is all HDMI based, or at least supports mainly HDMI connections. I don't have any particular desire to use HDMI, as my television has analog connections.


----------



## cajieboy

Roxette Rose said:


> I'm curious as to whether a small TV room really requires a standalone subwoofer - or more importantly if the subs that come with most 2.1 soundbar systems, are really worth it to begin with. Something gives me the impression they'll overload and distort a lot.
> For that reason I was leaning towards a singular soundbar unit, flat, to stand the television on.
> 
> Any one have experience with Maxell? They have two units I was considering
> 
> MSXB-250
> MSXB-252
> 
> 
> The only obvious difference is that the 252 is all HDMI based, or at least supports mainly HDMI connections. I don't have any particular desire to use HDMI, as my television has analog connections.


How old is your TV? Is it a CRT?


----------



## Roxette Rose

cajieboy said:


> How old is your TV? Is it a CRT?


Hello, it's a LCD, made about four years ago.


----------



## cajieboy

Roxette Rose said:


> Hello, it's a LCD, made about four years ago.


A little surprised a 4-yr old TV only has analog outputs. You might not use the HDMI output now, but I think you should consider future-proofing your soundbar purchase. If not, then maybe consider getting something very inexpensive & used from Ebay.


----------



## Ragnrok23

Looking for a passive soundbar for the new family room in the basement. The room is pretty big (27 x 24) but the TV area will be in 1/4th of the space.

Budget is around $1k, not sure if I should go for a 3 channel (LCR) or a full 5 channel with surround. Currently looking into the GoldenEar Supercinema 3D Array, but am open to other suggestions, especially if I have to do a 5 channel bar

I plan on buying a sub at a later date (most likely the PSA XV15se)

The layout of the TV area is not ideal (sorry for the crude drawing not to scale) so I'm not sure if I could even really do in ceiling surrounds with the couch placement

Everthing will be powered by a Denon AVR-X2000

Any other questions just ask!


----------



## Roxette Rose

cajieboy said:


> A little surprised a 4-yr old TV only has analog outputs. You might not use the HDMI output now, but I think you should consider future-proofing your soundbar purchase. If not, then maybe consider getting something very inexpensive & used from Ebay.


It has 2x HDMI. I was stating that I can use analog, so the 250 model seems more appealing than they 252.


----------



## cajieboy

Roxette Rose said:


> It has 2x HDMI. I was stating that I can use analog, so the 250 model seems more appealing than they 252.


Sorry, I misunderstood. I'd like to know what you end up purchasing aand your impressions. I'm seriously considering a soundbar for my Panasonic 60ST60. Maybe the Pioneer will offer an updated version of the SP-SB23W. I really like the build quality of the Pioneer.


----------



## Roxette Rose

No problem. It will be a while, at least a month. If I remember I certainly will tell you!


----------



## cajieboy

Roxette Rose said:


> No problem. It will be a while, at least a month. If I remember I certainly will tell you!


OK, thanks. Yesterday, I was looking around the web at reviews for soundbars that fit more in the price range I'm willing to spend. Came across Cnet's "Best Soundbars for 2014M Cnet had a nice review on the Pioneer as well. You may want to read that one.


----------



## Roxette Rose

Yes, it's hard to really pin point what's quality at a cost effective price. Thanks I'll look.


----------



## Roxette Rose

Here is the back panel on the TV. I noticed only today the 'HDMI' analog connections at the bottom right..hmm.










Note to self, try not moving when taking a picture.


----------



## Troy Mazerolle

Hello

I just bought a UN60H6350AF tv. I want a soundbar for a clean install. A wireless subwoofer would be preferred. Needs to have built in bluetooth for streaming from phone. My room is an odd shape so something that can fill the room and be played loud constantly. Budget is 1000-1500$. 


Thanks


----------



## Doomas

Another desperate scream for the help. 
I have 42”Philips 7 series smart TV in my bedroom, and decide to invest some money in upgrade of sound. 
I looking for budget soundbar ( around 300 US). I am from Europe, so, please consider that if you will recommend me something.
Requirement– HDMI (ARC), preferable separate Sub unit and compatible with my TV. 
Right now I was checking out these products:
Panasonic SC-HTB580
Denon DHT-S514
LG NB4530A
Sony HTCT260H
Philips HTL5120/12
Philips HTL6140B
Philips HTL5140B
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## vitamineg

Probably a silly question but, do all soundbars use their own amp? Wondering if I will need to use the "Pre Out" on my receiver or can I use the receivers AMP to power the speakers.

Thanks


----------



## vitamineg

vitamineg said:


> Probably a silly question but, do all soundbars use their own amp? Wondering if I will need to use the "Pre Out" on my receiver or can I use the receivers AMP to power the speakers.
> 
> Thanks


Figured it out. Sounds like I should be looking for a "Passive Soundbar".


----------



## vitamineg

zolivar said:


> I recently purchased a Denon 1912 AVR and am looking for a passive soundbar to hook up to this. I would like to have "virtual sourround sound" or a soundbar that will best allow me surround sound. I cannot go with seperate speakers as the room is too small and doesnt allow for proper set up.
> 
> Everywhere I look seems to only talk about active soundbars.
> 
> Is there a soundbar I could hook up to my AVR?
> 
> Thanks!


Old thread I know but Zolivar, did you ever find a good passive sounbar?

Anyone have suggestions?

Is there any huge quality differences in sound for active vs passive soundbar?

Bueller?


----------



## Bdock

I have another! 

1. Denon DHTS514
2. Samsung HWF750
3. Harmon Kardon SB 26
4. LG NB5541

I have no idea if this thread is still alive, but I urge you all to come back for one last fight! The fight to let me know what's right!!!!!!! To fight FOR FREEEEEEDOM!!!!!!


----------



## OdinGOW

What's the difference between a sound bar and a sound projector?


----------



## OdinGOW

Also, what would be the things to look for if I wanted it to actually reproduce surround sound not just mimic it.... What price range would I be looking at?


----------



## cajieboy

OdinGOW said:


> Also, what would be the things to look for if I wanted it to actually reproduce surround sound not just mimic it.... What price range would I be looking at?


From my search, I think it would be futile to try to find a true surround-sound soundbar as you describe. You are so much better off just getting a good 5.1 speaker system if surround sound is your goal. Given the proper room size, I do believe it's possible to buy an acceptable 2.1 soundbar, and this is where I concentrate my own search.


----------



## davidndallas

*Help - Giant Open Room Soundbar guidance needed!*

Hi Folks,
I have one of those impossible family rooms. I'm attaching pictures as well. It has 16ft vaulted ceilings, is 16' X 22' with an open back and open left (both to wide open rooms).

To further complicate things, the TV is in the far right in a cubby hole (I will be upgrading and mounting a 55" though so I won't need to worry about height of soundbar). I have a Dennon AVR 1912 already with airplay but unsure if I will need it. Along with that I have Cable box, dvd player, and a cd player. 

I don't hear the best when it comes to dialogue so the TV speakers aren't cutting it. Viewing distance from TV is 14-15' approximately. Main use would be for TV 85% of the time and music 15%. I'm dealing with a big WAF as this is our main great room/family room and we already have a media room.


*** Budget is approximately $1,500 (I can increase a bit more if needed, however for a soundbar I'd rather not). 

Considering a Sony HT-ST7, Yamaha YSP-4300, and GoldenEar Technology SuperCinema 3D Array Soundbar (GE 3D array). Any others I should consider given the above? The Bose CineMate 1 SR just dropped to $1,000 however it seems the others have better features/sound from reviews I have read - thoughts?

So it is my understanding that the Yamaha YSP-4300 bounces sound off walls, ceilings, etc. to create a very dynamic effect with surround sound. HOWEVER - given I have a lack of walls on two sides and a vaulted ceiling, won't that just be a dealbreaker in my room?

The Sony HT-ST7 sounds like it has quite a few features minus airplay (but it does have bluetooth connectivity). It also does 7.1 supposedly. I have read some reviews where folks really liked that you can turn the dialogue up on the soundbar to make voices clearer when listening to movies, etc. Thoughts on this compared to others? I'm leaning this way just given the dialogue feature.

GoldenEar 3D array is passive so I would use my Denon AVR 1912 with it and I would need to a solid subwoofer as well. I have a read a few reviews on it. I'm not sure where I could even go to hear it in a store though. It would mean an extra remote given the AVR, however I would get my airplay feature as we are an apple household. 


If anyone has any thoughts on the room and soundbars I'm considering, I would LOVE to get any/all feedback from folks.

Thanks in advance,
David


----------



## emerson1

I didn't see a deals thread so I figured I would throw this here - Klipsch HD Theater SB-3 Soundbar for $429.99 on Woot
http://www.woot.com/offers/klipsch-soundbar-with-wireless-subwoofer-21?ref=cnt_dly_tl


----------



## Smitty2k1

*To soundbar or not to soundbar?*

I recently moved out of my large 2br apartment out in the suburbs to my girlfriends tiny 550sq 1br apartment downtown. While I was able to bring my TV stand and 60" Vizio TV, I don't have any room for my old 5.0 setup. (Ascend Acoustics 340 towers for LCR and 170 bookshelves for surrounds).

Space is so tight that I don't see any option to even keep my old bookshelves for front LR speakers since they won't fit on my TV stand and there is really no room for speaker stands to the side. Thus I think a soundbar is the way to go!

So I have a few questions:
1) I read there are now some 'passive' soundbars that would require me to continue using my external amp (a Denon 789 AVR). What is the point of these? Is the performance significantly better than soundbars with integrated amplifiers?
2) Is there any reason to stick to a soundbar that is the same brand as my TV (Vizio) or do they all play together nicely?
3) My budget is pretty flexible, what should I look for in say the $500 range?

I also see that many soundbars come with a subwoofer and even surround speakers. I would be 50/50 on using the sub but it would be doubtful I would use any of the satellite speakers. Oh how I miss the days of having a house in the country...


----------



## gp-se

Smitty2k1 said:


> I recently moved out of my large 2br apartment out in the suburbs to my girlfriends tiny 550sq 1br apartment downtown. While I was able to bring my TV stand and 60" Vizio TV, I don't have any room for my old 5.0 setup. (Ascend Acoustics 340 towers for LCR and 170 bookshelves for surrounds).
> 
> Space is so tight that I don't see any option to even keep my old bookshelves for front LR speakers since they won't fit on my TV stand and there is really no room for speaker stands to the side. Thus I think a soundbar is the way to go!
> 
> So I have a few questions:
> 1) I read there are now some 'passive' soundbars that would require me to continue using my external amp (a Denon 789 AVR). What is the point of these? Is the performance significantly better than soundbars with integrated amplifiers?
> 2) Is there any reason to stick to a soundbar that is the same brand as my TV (Vizio) or do they all play together nicely?
> 3) My budget is pretty flexible, what should I look for in say the $500 range?
> 
> I also see that many soundbars come with a subwoofer and even surround speakers. I would be 50/50 on using the sub but it would be doubtful I would use any of the satellite speakers. Oh how I miss the days of having a house in the country...


I would suggest the Harman Kardon SB 26, a really great sound bar! I live in a condo and it is perfect.


----------



## Roxette Rose

Think I've narrowed it down to these two soundbases.

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd...s/logik-l37spb14-soundstage-21812978-pdt.html
or

http://uk.maxell.eu/en/products/max...-maxell-soundbar-tv-speaker-mxsb-250-570.aspx

Both products are price competitive, however I can get the Logik model at half it's listed price on that site.

This will straight out from a television either over RCA or 3.5mm jack.
Clarity and volume is more important than bass to me, though I cannot determine between the two which will be more likely to achieve that.

Thoughts?


----------



## cajieboy

Roxette Rose said:


> Think I've narrowed it down to these two soundbases.
> 
> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd...s/logik-l37spb14-soundstage-21812978-pdt.html
> or
> 
> http://uk.maxell.eu/en/products/max...-maxell-soundbar-tv-speaker-mxsb-250-570.aspx
> 
> Both products are price competitive, however I can get the Logik model at half it's listed price on that site.
> 
> This will straight out from a television either over RCA or 3.5mm jack.
> Clarity and volume is more important than bass to me, though I cannot determine between the two which will be more likely to achieve that.
> 
> Thoughts?


Those links are for a UK site, and from what I can tell the Maxell's are not widely known in the USA. Neither is Logik. Not sure what TV you're hooking-up to, but in this age of a/v streaming quickly growing the lack of the bluetooth feature is a deal breaker for me. Also, all the connections on the Maxell are analog, with no digital options. Not good either in my books. Maybe you don't require these things/features now, but when purchasing any A/V gear, I always try to do at least a little bit of future-proofing to avoid total obsolescence.


----------



## Roxette Rose

cajieboy said:


> Those links are for a UK site, and from what I can tell the Maxell's are not widely known in the USA. Neither is Logik. Not sure what TV you're hooking-up to, but in this age of a/v streaming quickly growing the lack of the bluetooth feature is a deal breaker for me. Also, all the connections on the Maxell are analog, with no digital options. Not good either in my books. Maybe you don't require these things/features now, but when purchasing any A/V gear, I always try to do at least a little bit of future-proofing to avoid total obsolescence.


Agreed. I will go with the Logik. My plan is to have the media streaming box running S/PDIF out to the RCAs on the sound bar, and then the television will use it's 3.5mm headphone out to the soundbar.


----------



## ms400001

*Soundbar*

Hello, I have a corner setup (please see attached image), with the TV angled towards the centre of the room. The TV stand sits parallel to the wall next to a fireplace.


Could someone please advise if a soundbar would be a good idea with this room setup, bearing in mind the soundbar won't be pointing in the same direction as the TV, i.e. it will sit straight on a stand and therefore be angled at approximately 20-35 degrees to the left pointing directly at the opposite wall.


Also, where would the best position be for the subwoofer placement?


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Roxette Rose

Roxette Rose said:


> Agreed. I will go with the Logik. My plan is to have the media streaming box running S/PDIF out to the RCAs on the sound bar, and then the television will use it's 3.5mm headphone out to the soundbar.


I went with the Logik. It is basic, has L/R RCA, optical, headphone and DAB. I'm using it in conjunction with a small media player box which has an AV and S/PDIF out. The S/PDIF is actually a 3.5mm jack that you plug in a mix cable, which has RCAs on the other end. I have it set to running 2.1, with some upmixing via my device. It does fairly well, noticeably better than the television speakers. There's several EQ presets which sound like they should. 

I don't believe it offers any DTS, DT or AC3 type decoding.

For what is roughly $40, I think it was worth it.


----------



## JackB

I haven't been able to find an answer in this thread after pouring through it for one of the original questions. Is there a soundbar made that is passive? I have an extra AVR in the cabinet below my flat panel and I would like to use it with a sound bar. I also have an extra subwoofer so this setup is ideal. Are there any passive sound bars offered today? Also, if passive is not available, what very small speakers are out there that are as small as the Gallo's but not in the same price class? I only need this for clarity of the spoken word as I am old and my flat panel speakers are not good and it's hard to hear the diction.


----------



## PinkWonderGirl

I am not very experienced with these things so let me know if I need to post elsewhere. I have a 12' x 12' bedroom and don't want an expensive soundbar to go with my Samsung 39 inch. 

The only thing I want is good bass, the speakers in my TV have none at all, and I don't need a sub-woofer. I'd like to stay under 90. 

I looked at a bunch online, but for some reason no reviews said it. Just that the sound was either good or bad, nothing about bass.


----------



## funhouse69

PinkWonderGirl said:


> I am not very experienced with these things so let me know if I need to post elsewhere. I have a 12' x 12' bedroom and don't want an expensive soundbar to go with my Samsung 39 inch.
> 
> The only thing I want is good bass, the speakers in my TV have none at all, and I don't need a sub-woofer. I'd like to stay under 90.
> 
> I looked at a bunch online, but for some reason no reviews said it. Just that the sound was either good or bad, nothing about bass.


Unfortunately this might be a very tall order, a soundbar alone is going to have small speakers and thus not be able to produce much bass without a sub-woofer which is why most of them offer one as an option. The addition of a soundbar will give you much better sound when it comes to vocals and some will give you a surround sound effect.


----------



## Boodel

*help please!!*

Need help please! I have an lg 47lk520 tv. When I hook up my current soundbar (Polk audio 3000) there is no sound when using an antenna (hoping to drop cable) with the sound bar. Been told it's because "Your TV will output 2 channel PCM from its optical out when using any input except the TV's internal tuner. When using the TV's internal tuner to the TV will output 5.1 from its optical out." And the Polk is pcm only, no way to change audio settings on TV to Pcm.

Any recommendations for a soundbar/panel, etc? Must be connected via optical cable as there are no other audio outs. 

Anyone interested in a Polk Audio 3000? :wink:


----------



## iamloco724

I am possibly looking for a new soundbar

right now I have the Sony ct150, I have my TV plugged into the arc hdmi port, and in the 3 hdmi inputs I have my cable box, ps3 and popcorn hour media player

So I'm looking for something that is the same size as this bar as I have limited space and let's me setup my equipment in pretty much the same way 

Also a very important thing is I want to be able to use my fios cable remote to control volume and power 

The ct150 let me do this only thing I needed the ct150 remote for is to change inputs and that's fine 

Any recommendations greatly appreciated


----------



## twitchyzero

nm narrowed down what i wanted.


----------



## APorter

Sony HT-CT370 or Samsung HW-H450? I've been doing some research on getting the Samsung to go with my Samsung tv in my bedroom. The more I researched the more I saw that the Samsung 1) Has a problem with 5.1 from Netflix; 2) Trouble remaining on the last input when turning on; and 3) Subwoofer not that good. 

Those three problem led me to looking into the Sony. I haven't found any widespread problems with the Sony, but maybe I've missed something. If so, what is it? The Sony is on sale, plus I still have the option of the Sony Card which would save even more making the Sony cheaper than the Samsung.

Thanks


----------



## AUnusedUsername

I'm looking to buy a soundbar as a gift, price range between $50 and $150, though I'd like to stay around $100 if possible. I know that's at the low end of the range.

I have almost zero experience with audio equipment, so I don't really even know what I'm looking for. Any suggestions would be appreciated, I'd prefer to buy online but if anyone knows of a good deal at a brick and mortar store that's also an option (I live in a large city).

The person that will be getting this is not really tech savvy, so features like bluetooth would just never get used, all that matters is the sound quality and that it can be hooked up to a TV. Use would be movies and regular TV. The TV is on the long wall of a room that's roughly 30x13 (don't remember the exact dimenions so I'm guessing).

A quick newegg search turned up these as potential options, but I'm by no means limited to that. I'll consider anything within the budget, but this is a gift so used or open box stuff isn't really an option.

Klipsch Power Bar Elite ($150 on sale from $600???)

Samsung HW-F355/ZA ($120 shipped, also on sale from $600)

Pyle PSBV200BT ($120)

Panasonic SC-HTB370 ($150)

Suggestions? I also don't really know of common home audio retailers, I just started with newegg since I'm familiar with it.


----------



## JackB

Do any of these soundbars come with an adaptor that lets you attach it to the bottom of the TV. I have a panel hanging from the wall via a swing-able arm so there are plenty of options to attach on the arm end.


----------



## bluesrules

AUnusedUsername said:


> I'm looking to buy a soundbar as a gift, price range between $50 and $150, though I'd like to stay around $100 if possible. I know that's at the low end of the range.
> 
> I have almost zero experience with audio equipment, so I don't really even know what I'm looking for. Any suggestions would be appreciated, I'd prefer to buy online but if anyone knows of a good deal at a brick and mortar store that's also an option (I live in a large city).
> 
> The person that will be getting this is not really tech savvy, so features like bluetooth would just never get used, all that matters is the sound quality and that it can be hooked up to a TV. Use would be movies and regular TV. The TV is on the long wall of a room that's roughly 30x13 (don't remember the exact dimenions so I'm guessing).
> 
> A quick newegg search turned up these as potential options, but I'm by no means limited to that. I'll consider anything within the budget, but this is a gift so used or open box stuff isn't really an option.
> 
> Klipsch Power Bar Elite ($150 on sale from $600???)
> 
> Samsung HW-F355/ZA ($120 shipped, also on sale from $600)
> 
> Pyle PSBV200BT ($120)
> 
> Panasonic SC-HTB370 ($150)
> 
> Suggestions? I also don't really know of common home audio retailers, I just started with newegg since I'm familiar with it.


 
If you can find the Energy (Klipsch) Powerbar Elite for $150.00 BUY IT !. It's discontinued but a great soundbar - used to sell for $500 where I'm from and was very competitive at that price. A truism in the HiFi business is that speaker companies (Energy makes only speakers and subs last I checked) make better speakers than TV/electronics companies.


----------



## estevancarlos

Hello!

It's great there's a specific forum and thread for this topic. I'm looking for a soundbar that allows for optional subwoofer output. In my research so far, there are obviously many with built in subs. This is not quite what I'm going for. I'm interested in a low to mid quality soundbar and I intend to get a separate higher quality subwoofer. Part of the reason is that I may buy a professional subwoofer that I'll use with my recording set up - where I use professional Mackie monitors - and I want the option of using the subwoofer alongside the soundbar as well. Moving the subwoofer around won't be an issue in my setup.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## brycenesbitt

*Soundboard / Sound table with ability to emphasize center channel?*

Is there an available sound bar / sound base for TV's which
allows adjustment of the "center channel" equalization?

This is for emphasis on dialogue for a person who is hard of hearing.


----------



## bangdane

Turnaround said:


> "_Which soundbar should I buy?_"
> 
> "_Help me choose a soundbar!_"
> 
> With the moderators' approval, this thread is for posts on these types of questions.
> 
> Please post your requests for soundbar recommendations in this thread instead of starting a new thread.


buy it Yamaha YHT-S400


----------



## mroneeyedboh

So I need some help here guys... My uncle heard my surround system but the price of an entry system is scaring him. All he does is play PS3 lol. So its going to be for gaming only. He does want a lot of bass and surround sound. So its going to need to simulate it the best it can. Any suggestions. Budget is around 400-500

This has great reviews, 
http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-S5451w-...=sr_1_54?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1417273949&sr=1-54

Yay, nay?


----------



## Gizmo83

Hi all, I'm looking for a recommendation for a soundbar. I have a true 5.1 Ascend Acoustics/SVS setup downstairs for primary movie and sporting event viewing, so I know the soundbar will be a compromise but due to the layout of the room, running surround speakers isn't an ideal option.

Upstairs, where the soundbar will go, I have a 46" Samsung LED, XBox One and high def cable box. I will be watching lots of TV, playing lots of Xbox and watching an occasional movie upstairs when we don't feel like going downstairs. I will have two HDMI inputs. 

I have been looking online and am just overwhelmed with all the choices. I would like to stick with something by Yamaha, Sony, Klipsch or Def Tech just because of familiarity and trust, but I am open to all suggestions.

I have been looking closely at the Yamaha YSP-2500. It's towards the high end of the budget but I like that it offers "true" 7.1 playback, decodes the HD surround formats, has auto calibration and has a sub. I am looking for something with clear dialogue, robust bass and something that will have some surround sound accuracy mostly for the Xbox One sessions. 

Am I on the right track with the Yamaha or should I look elsewhere? What would be the ideal way to connect all of this with the XBox One in the equation as the Blu-Ray/streaming movie player?

(I currently have a Polk Audio SurrounBar 5000 which is okay for just boosting the sound, but there is no real channel separation)


----------



## carguy85

davidndallas said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have one of those impossible family rooms. I'm attaching pictures as well. It has 16ft vaulted ceilings, is 16' X 22' with an open back and open left (both to wide open rooms).
> 
> To further complicate things, the TV is in the far right in a cubby hole (I will be upgrading and mounting a 55" though so I won't need to worry about height of soundbar). I have a Dennon AVR 1912 already with airplay but unsure if I will need it. Along with that I have Cable box, dvd player, and a cd player.
> 
> I don't hear the best when it comes to dialogue so the TV speakers aren't cutting it. Viewing distance from TV is 14-15' approximately. Main use would be for TV 85% of the time and music 15%. I'm dealing with a big WAF as this is our main great room/family room and we already have a media room.
> 
> 
> *** Budget is approximately $1,500 (I can increase a bit more if needed, however for a soundbar I'd rather not).
> 
> Considering a Sony HT-ST7, Yamaha YSP-4300, and GoldenEar Technology SuperCinema 3D Array Soundbar (GE 3D array). Any others I should consider given the above? The Bose CineMate 1 SR just dropped to $1,000 however it seems the others have better features/sound from reviews I have read - thoughts?
> 
> So it is my understanding that the Yamaha YSP-4300 bounces sound off walls, ceilings, etc. to create a very dynamic effect with surround sound. HOWEVER - given I have a lack of walls on two sides and a vaulted ceiling, won't that just be a dealbreaker in my room?
> 
> The Sony HT-ST7 sounds like it has quite a few features minus airplay (but it does have bluetooth connectivity). It also does 7.1 supposedly. I have read some reviews where folks really liked that you can turn the dialogue up on the soundbar to make voices clearer when listening to movies, etc. Thoughts on this compared to others? I'm leaning this way just given the dialogue feature.
> 
> GoldenEar 3D array is passive so I would use my Denon AVR 1912 with it and I would need to a solid subwoofer as well. I have a read a few reviews on it. I'm not sure where I could even go to hear it in a store though. It would mean an extra remote given the AVR, however I would get my airplay feature as we are an apple household.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts on the room and soundbars I'm considering, I would LOVE to get any/all feedback from folks.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> David



Your room is way to big and irregular for the ysp4300- it does a good job of mimicking surround sound but in smaller more square rooms. I purchased it and returned it . I have the paradigm soundscape with a 12" svs sb2000 sub. For your room if you got a sub you would want the pb2000 - but I am very happy with the sound. The soundbar is amazing very clear and loud. You might also look at the monitor audio asb- however I believe the paradigm got better reviews. The paradigm will run $1500 - it comes with a wireless receiver so you can pair any sub with it. I chose the svs sb2000 which was $799.


----------



## carguy85

estevancarlos said:


> Hello!
> 
> It's great there's a specific forum and thread for this topic. I'm looking for a soundbar that allows for optional subwoofer output. In my research so far, there are obviously many with built in subs. This is not quite what I'm going for. I'm interested in a low to mid quality soundbar and I intend to get a separate higher quality subwoofer. Part of the reason is that I may buy a professional subwoofer that I'll use with my recording set up - where I use professional Mackie monitors - and I want the option of using the subwoofer alongside the soundbar as well. Moving the subwoofer around won't be an issue in my setup.
> 
> Paradigm soundscape- comes with built in wireless receiver- I love it- currently paired to svs-sb2000
> 
> Monitor audio asb-2 was the other option I was considering due to the fact that it has hdmi with arc- but in the end the paradigm had better reviews.


----------



## ISCOday

Hw-h750 sounds great and good build quality


----------



## zrd5005

Hello All,

I picked up a Samsung UN65H7150 for my bedroom this weekend along with a Samsung HW-H550 2.1 package for ~$250 from BestBuy. Since I've had it for a few days now, I'm unsettled with the quality of the sound and the constant need to adjust the volume. As has been said in other topics regarding the H550, it sounds alright at higher volumes (above 18-22) but, I feel that I need to have the volume up this high in order to be able to clearly distinguish voices from the background noise/music. Because of this, I have found myself constantly needing to hold onto the remote in order to change the volume every 30 seconds to a minute in order to be able hear the dialogue and then once it's over not feeling like the sound is going through the walls.

Because of this, I'm looking for some suggestions that anyone might have as an upgrade or alternative to this product. I know I'm not going to get fantastic sound going the soundbar route, but I'm not looking to go with a receiver and multiple on wall speakers around the TV.

Here is the factors for my decision
1) Budget: Up to $700 and needs to be available at BestBuy.
2) Base: I'm not looking for room shaking base (I don't even necessarily need a subwoofer and with my current setup I have the sub turned down all the way to -6)
3) Sound Quality/Range: I am looking for something that will deliver a clear, comfortable, and wide sound range for TV shows and movies.
4) Room Size: 10'1" by 14'6"
5) Wireless and 2.1/5.1 Preference: If I go with a 2.1 or 5.1 system soundbar, I would prefer the sub to be wireless. If 5.1, the satellite rears need connected to the sub or also wireless (minus power).

I've attached some pictures of my current setup to give an idea of the area. After I determine what soundbar I am going with, I am going to do in-wall wiring for the TV and soundbar. The Table will remain there as I'm getting the X1 set top box from Xfinity and I don't want to have to run the hdmi for it through the walls and around the room (although this is possible).

Any advice is more than appreciative. Currently with little research into the topic, I was looking into either a Sonos Playbar (just the bar, no sub) or a Vizio S5451W-C2 but if there is a better option for the money from BestBuy I am not limited to those two choices.

Thanks,


----------



## Rawe

Hello. My setup is just a Toshiba 39l1350 1080p HDTV and I'm wondering if you could recommend a sound bar. I mainly use my TV for gaming and blu rays thru my playstation 3. I also game thru my PC, xbox 360, and Nintendo Wii. I live in an apartment, so I guess something that balances out the sound effects. Thanks!


----------



## pdutia

Folks,

I am not very connected to the latest technology available today, but do like to have good picture and sound (and I have "normally" pick ears, so I can tell when the quality is bad, but can't distinguish too much amongst the higer end stuff. I have an 8 year old Pioneer 42" plasma that I paid close to $4500 for in those days and am very happy with it. I currently have it set up in my living room with a full 7.1 AV setup with polk audio speakers and a denon receiver, which again I am very happy with

We are moving now and this TV will be going into our bedroom (I am getting the Samsung 64" F8500 Plasma for the new living room). The AV setup will stay in the living room with the new TV.

Long story short, I need to get a failry good soundbar for my master bedroom to pair with the Pioneer. I have read through (the last 5 pages) of this thread and am nowhere closer to knowing what to get. The TV will be on the wall facing the bed in the center. Would you guys please recommend a couple three products I can look at? I don't have a budget per say, but I'm not looking to make this an audiophile set up - just a good enough one for causal TV viewing - mostly to watch network TV in HD and some blu ray movies.

Again, I know people are encouraged to do their research before asking these open questions - and I have attempted to do so, however, I am not able to figure this out. Any input/suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## Digital Rules

zrd5005 said:


> I picked up a Samsung UN65H7150 for my bedroom this weekend along with a Samsung HW-H550 2.1 package for ~$250 from BestBuy. Since I've had it for a few days now, I'm unsettled with the quality of the sound and the constant need to be adjusted. Because of this, I have found myself constantly needing to hold onto the remote in order to change the volume every 30 seconds to a minute in order to be able hear the dialogue and then once it's over not feeling like the sound is going through the walls. . . . . I'm looking for some suggestions that anyone might have as an upgrade or alternative to this product. I know I'm not going to get fantastic sound going the soundbar route, but I'm not looking to go with a receiver and multiple on wall speakers around the TV.


My 2 cents. The best low/moderate volume soundbar I have heard is this Yamaha with the built in sub. (sorry, no HDMI) The wife says it has too much bass, so turns it down when I am not watching. It is by far the best bass & tonal balance I have heard from an all in one unit. Dialogue is perfectly weighted & sounds sooooo good. (a biggie for me) 

Recently tried the Vizio 54" 3.0 & Andrew Jones Pioneer soundbars & they both pretty much suck overall & don' hold a candle to the Yamaha with low to moderate volume listening. The Vizio's internal bass is crap & the volume jumps WAY TOO MUCH with each click of the remote. The Pioneer is just terrible with dialogue & has only one optical input (WTF) Both units have both been returned.

You can get pretty much the same unit at Costco for half the price, but not sure if you are a member.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

Digital Rules said:


> My 2 cents. The best low/moderate volume soundbar I have heard is this Yamaha with the built in sub. (sorry, no HDMI) The wife says it has too much bass, so turns it down when I am not watching. It is by far the best bass & tonal balance I have heard from an all in one unit. Dialogue is perfectly weighted & sounds sooooo good. (a biggie for me)
> 
> Recently tried the Vizio 54" 3.0 & Andrew Jones Pioneer soundbars & they both pretty much suck overall & don' hold a candle to the Yamaha with low to moderate volume listening. The Vizio's internal bass is crap & the volume jumps WAY TOO MUCH with each click of the remote. The Pioneer is just terrible with dialogue & has only one optical input (WTF) Both units have both been returned.
> 
> You can get pretty much the same unit at Costco for half the price, but not sure if you are a member.


Nice. So question: The Yamaha has an Optical input? And the optical is just as good audibly as HDMI?


----------



## Digital Rules

RYANtheTIGER said:


> Nice. So question: The Yamaha has an Optical input? And the optical is just as good audibly as HDMI?


Optical, coaxial & HDMI shouldn't be any different sound quality wise (especially for a soundbar) The only thing to watch for is the"dumbing down" of the stream if you are routing sound through the TV. Some will only pass the signal through as 2 channel stereo. My TV only passes stereo through the optical , so I have all audio devices connected directly to the soundbar (coaxial for Blu-Ray & optical for Fios) to get a pure digital stream.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

Digital Rules said:


> Optical, coaxial & HDMI shouldn't be any different sound quality wise (especially for a soundbar) The only thing to watch for is the"dumbing down" of the stream if you are routing sound through the TV. Some will only pass the signal through as 2 channel stereo. My TV only passes stereo through the optical , so I have all audio devices connected directly to the soundbar (coaxial for Blu-Ray & optical for Fios) to get a pure digital stream.


I'd be going U-Verse > TV > Soundbar


----------



## zrd5005

Digital Rules said:


> My 2 cents. The best low/moderate volume soundbar I have heard is with the built in sub. (sorry, no HDMI) The wife says it has too much bass, so turns it down when I am not watching. It is by far the best bass & tonal balance I have heard from an all in one unit. Dialogue is perfectly weighted & sounds sooooo good. (a biggie for me)
> 
> Recently tried the Vizio 54" 3.0 & Andrew Jones Pioneer soundbars & they both pretty much suck overall & don' hold a candle to the Yamaha with low to moderate volume listening. The Vizio's internal bass is crap & the volume jumps WAY TOO MUCH with each click of the remote. The Pioneer is just terrible with dialogue & has only one optical input (WTF) Both units have both been returned.
> 
> You can get pretty much at Costco for half the price, but not sure if you are a member.


Thanks for the advice! After posting this I had gone to BestBuy to listen to that Yamaha, the Yamaha YSP-1400, Sonos Playbar, and the Vizio 5.1 setup. With each one something or another was really throwing off the sound and they didn't sound right. The yamaha for example was really lacking in the mid-midlow frequencies. So after walking around the store for a while with a Magnoliga rep helping to find some other options, he showed me a few things outside my initial price range and one of them blew me away. We were able to find a crazy good deal on the Definitive Technology SoloCinema XTR Soundbar (msrp $1600 -$2000) which I was able to order at its sale price (back ordered for a few days unfortunately). Dialogue is crystal clear with the ability to independently control the center channel and with the 6 mid's it delivered very nice mid and low range all around combined with the wireless sub. Only downsides of it is that it does not support ARC and that it does not have bluetooth so I'll have to run everything through the bar then to the tv (except for the tv apps which i'll send to the bar via optical to get 5.1).

I didn't listen to any of the other magnolia high quality bars priced over $1k, however, from just my time in the store the DT bar has been the best bar I've heard to date.

Anyone else owned or still use a DT SoloCinema XTR?


----------



## zrd5005

The only complaints I've read about the DT SoloCinema XTR is with a percentage of the buyers, the bar just quits out and dies after 30 minutes to an hour within its first use. Although it would be an inconvenience, I know that I could swap it out for a another new one on the same day at BestBuy for the first year I own it. In addition, I believe DT provides a 3 year warranty anyway so this would cover the replacement of the bar if this were to happen down the road. I think the quality of the bar is well worth it.


----------



## brennok

I just upgraded my TV from the Panny 58V10 to the Samsung 64 F8500. The speakers on the Samsung are crap. I was fine with the 58V10 speakers but I can't get the Samsung to sound even remotely decent. 

As a result I am looking for a soundbar. I don't have the space to put speakers on the side of the TV or I would look at a 2.1 setup. 

My main goal is just to get better sound than I get with the stock speakers. We watch more TV through FiOS/TiVo and only the occasional movie. We almost never listen to music unless we put on Pandora through TiVo or a concert or live performance recorded off the TV. 

I definitely want to keep it below $250 max. Any suggestions?


----------



## Digital Rules

zrd5005 said:


> After posting this I had gone to BestBuy to listen to that Yamaha, the Yamaha YSP-1400. . . . The yamaha for example was really lacking in the mid-midlow frequencies.


I agree, I too thought the dialogue was a bit thin on the 1400 when I heard it at Best Buy. 

The less expensive Yamaha at Costco I was referring to has much better weighting on those frequencies IMO.


----------



## zrd5005

Digital Rules said:


> I agree, I too thought the dialogue was a bit thin on the 1400 when I heard it at Best Buy.
> 
> The less expensive Yamaha at Costco I was referring to has much better weighting on those frequencies IMO.


What bar did you end up going with for your setup Digital Rules?


----------



## zrd5005

It's a funny thing with sound that, and I only have a glimpse of understanding because both my brother and his friends do sound for concerts, is how undervalued it is. People spend thousands of dollars on Televisions and then aren't willing to dish out more than $200 on a sound system to go with it. Not realizing that part of what makes all viewing experiences engaging and why seeing something in an IMAX, typically, is many times better than a normal movie theater or at home, is because you have both amazing Visual and Audio components working seamlessly together. 

Granted, I'm just as guilty of this because when I got my UN65H7150 (msrp $3,299.99) for $1500 at bestbuy I said I didn't want to spend more than like $250 on sound. Now after spending just $250 on the sound, its really easy to tell how drastically out of proportion the sound is to the viewing quality of the TV with the soundbar I currently have. Many people who do truly value the true aspects of sound, and correct me if I'm wrong, end up over the years assembling a system that is often times 2-5 times more expensive than the TV that is being used with it. Both my brother and his friend for example have over $3000 and $4000 respectively in audio components alone that are hooked up with TV's that cost under a $1000. And most of that money is spent into quality, not bass which is what most of the cheaper soundbars on the market are using as their main advertisement point.

The tricky thing after viewing many of the posts in this thread is people looking for cure all soundbar for under $250 or $500 or $750 which I think is a very difficult task after testing out many of the available options today. My favorite bar so far under $400 would be the Samsung HW-H550. This is the bar I currently have and I am relatively happy with it, minus how voices and dialogue get out of proportions to the sound and music at lowest listening volumes at night time. At mid to high volumes it's great, but not everyone lives alone in a detached house where they don't have to worry about waking up kids/neighbors/parents.

As Digital Rules suggested, for people like myself who live in a condo or apartment and who have neighbors, we aren't necessarily looking for room shaking bass. For this a possible better option is to look at stand-alone bars such as the Yamaha that Digital linked or maybe something similar to a Sonos but it's an individual preference of how each sounds. With my bar I have the sub turned all the way down to -6.

I had to go outside my initial price range, but for what I'm currently planning on picking up in a few days after it's back in stock is a $1599 bar that i got for $799 ($1999 msrp). The different between this bar and a Sonos playbar alone is mind blowing in the clarity of the sound it produces. Kind of a long post but that's my two cents on the topic and advising being to consider spending a little more to get a product that is going to make you smile after it's plugged in rather than something that is going to make you smile on the way home because you got it for under $200.

(There are probably numerous grammatical errors in here and I apologize (maybe even in this sentence lol). I'm sure I'll notice ten of them right after I post this and I'd fix them but I cannot edit my posts yet.)


----------



## Ewingr

zrd5005 said:


> It's a funny thing with sound that, and I only have a glimpse of understanding because both my brother and his friends do sound for concerts, is how undervalued it is. People spend thousands of dollars on Televisions and then aren't willing to dish out more than $200 on a sound system to go with it. Not realizing that part of what makes all viewing experiences engaging and why seeing something in an IMAX, typically, is many times better than a normal movie theater or at home, is because you have both amazing Visual and Audio components working seamlessly together.
> 
> Granted, I'm just as guilty of this because when I got my UN65H7150 (msrp $3,299.99) for $1500 at bestbuy I said I didn't want to spend more than like $250 on sound. Now after spending just $250 on the sound, its really easy to tell how drastically out of proportion the sound is to the viewing quality of the TV with the soundbar I currently have. Many people who do truly value the true aspects of sound, and correct me if I'm wrong, end up over the years assembling a system that is often times 2-5 times more expensive than the TV that is being used with it. Both my brother and his friend for example have over $3000 and $4000 respectively in audio components alone that are hooked up with TV's that cost under a $1000. And most of that money is spent into quality, not bass which is what most of the cheaper soundbars on the market are using as their main advertisement point.
> 
> The tricky thing after viewing many of the posts in this thread is people looking for cure all soundbar for under $250 or $500 or $750 which I think is a very difficult task after testing out many of the available options today. My favorite bar so far under $400 would be the Samsung HW-H550. This is the bar I currently have and I am relatively happy with it, minus how voices and dialogue get out of proportions to the sound and music at lowest listening volumes at night time. At mid to high volumes it's great, but not everyone lives alone in a detached house where they don't have to worry about waking up kids/neighbors/parents.
> 
> As Digital Rules suggested, for people like myself who live in a condo or apartment and who have neighbors, we aren't necessarily looking for room shaking bass. For this a possible better option is to look at stand-alone bars such as the Yamaha that Digital linked or maybe something similar to a Sonos but it's an individual preference of how each sounds. With my bar I have the sub turned all the way down to -6.
> 
> I had to go outside my initial price range, but for what I'm currently planning on picking up in a few days after it's back in stock is a $1599 bar that i got for $799 ($1999 msrp). The different between this bar and a Sonos playbar alone is mind blowing in the clarity of the sound it produces. Kind of a long post but that's my two cents on the topic and advising being to consider spending a little more to get a product that is going to make you smile after it's plugged in rather than something that is going to make you smile on the way home because you got it for under $200.
> 
> (There are probably numerous grammatical errors in here and I apologize (maybe even in this sentence lol). I'm sure I'll notice ten of them right after I post this and I'd fix them but I cannot edit my posts yet.)


Which bar did you get?


----------



## Digital Rules

zrd5005 said:


> What bar did you end up going with for your setup Digital Rules?


Still using the Yamaha YAS-101.


----------



## zrd5005

Ewingr said:


> zrd5005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a funny thing with sound that, and I only have a glimpse of understanding because both my brother and his friends do sound for concerts, is how undervalued it is. People spend thousands of dollars on Televisions and then aren't willing to dish out more than $200 on a sound system to go with it. Not realizing that part of what makes all viewing experiences engaging and why seeing something in an IMAX, typically, is many times better than a normal movie theater or at home, is because you have both amazing Visual and Audio components working seamlessly together.
> 
> Granted, I'm just as guilty of this because when I got my UN65H7150 (msrp $3,299.99) for $1500 at bestbuy I said I didn't want to spend more than like $250 on sound. Now after spending just $250 on the sound, its really easy to tell how drastically out of proportion the sound is to the viewing quality of the TV with the soundbar I currently have. Many people who do truly value the true aspects of sound, and correct me if I'm wrong, end up over the years assembling a system that is often times 2-5 times more expensive than the TV that is being used with it. Both my brother and his friend for example have over $3000 and $4000 respectively in audio components alone that are hooked up with TV's that cost under a $1000. And most of that money is spent into quality, not bass which is what most of the cheaper soundbars on the market are using as their main advertisement point.
> 
> The tricky thing after viewing many of the posts in this thread is people looking for cure all soundbar for under $250 or $500 or $750 which I think is a very difficult task after testing out many of the available options today. My favorite bar so far under $400 would be the Samsung HW-H550. This is the bar I currently have and I am relatively happy with it, minus how voices and dialogue get out of proportions to the sound and music at lowest listening volumes at night time. At mid to high volumes it's great, but not everyone lives alone in a detached house where they don't have to worry about waking up kids/neighbors/parents.
> 
> As Digital Rules suggested, for people like myself who live in a condo or apartment and who have neighbors, we aren't necessarily looking for room shaking bass. For this a possible better option is to look at stand-alone bars such as the Yamaha that Digital linked or maybe something similar to a Sonos but it's an individual preference of how each sounds. With my bar I have the sub turned all the way down to -6.
> 
> I had to go outside my initial price range, but for what I'm currently planning on picking up in a few days after it's back in stock is a $1599 bar that i got for $799 ($1999 msrp). The different between this bar and a Sonos playbar alone is mind blowing in the clarity of the sound it produces. Kind of a long post but that's my two cents on the topic and advising being to consider spending a little more to get a product that is going to make you smile after it's plugged in rather than something that is going to make you smile on the way home because you got it for under $200.
> 
> (There are probably numerous grammatical errors in here and I apologize (maybe even in this sentence lol). I'm sure I'll notice ten of them right after I post this and I'd fix them but I cannot edit my posts yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> Which bar did you get?
Click to expand...

I ended up getting a Definitive Technology SoloCinema XTR


----------



## Rawe

Just wondering if anyone has an idea which sound bar I should look for regarding my post. I'm clueless on in depth sound and audio quality


----------



## cassnlogan

I sold my Yamaha AVR some time ago and put away my home theater speakers because I thought I was going to sell my house and move to a condo or apartment. So I decided I needed to downsize. After quite awhile of nothing but TV speakers and not selling the house, I decided to research soundbars. I found a Yamaha ATS 1520 refurbished on Amazon, which they still sell, for $170. It really has quite amazing sound! It has 2 full range drivers and 2 built in subwoofers and bluetooth which I love. Plus if the subs don't supply enough bass for you, and it's not room shaking bass, then you can hook up an external sub, which is what I did. I connected my HSU STF-1, and I've got more bass than I know what to do with. Since I haven't sold my house, I have been thinking about going back to my 5.1 setup and getting a new AVR, but everytime I think about it, I put in a bluray, and the great sounds coming out of my Yamaha soundbar bring me back to earth.


----------



## EscapeVelocity

Im trying to decide between the Samsung F550 and H450. I have a Samsung 51" F8500 plasma and will be using the stand which is very low. 

So Im wondering what the differences are between these two are. Do they use the same Sound Bar? Do the woofers make that much difference? Can you use the Sound Bar without the Sub turned on (will you get full range from the Sound Bar?) 

Thanks.


----------



## EscapeVelocity

brennok said:


> I just upgraded my TV from the Panny 58V10 to the Samsung 64 F8500. The speakers on the Samsung are crap. I was fine with the 58V10 speakers but I can't get the Samsung to sound even remotely decent.
> 
> As a result I am looking for a soundbar. I don't have the space to put speakers on the side of the TV or I would look at a 2.1 setup.
> 
> My main goal is just to get better sound than I get with the stock speakers. We watch more TV through FiOS/TiVo and only the occasional movie. We almost never listen to music unless we put on Pandora through TiVo or a concert or live performance recorded off the TV.
> 
> I definitely want to keep it below $250 max. Any suggestions?


There are advantages to staying in house with Samsung Soundbars with regards to integration with the set. I have the 51F8500 and am also looking for a soundbar. Im looking at the 2013 Sammy F550 & the 2014 H450.


----------



## Digital Rules

EscapeVelocity said:


> Im trying to decide between the Samsung F550 and H550.(will you get full range from the Sound Bar?)


I can't imagine the sound would be full range w/o the sub. It's just too thin to have any low mid depth on its own.


----------



## EscapeVelocity

I think Im probably going with the F550.


----------



## noonzascript

Hello all,

Very new to sound bars and audio equipment in general. I'm looking for a sound bar that will be used with an Intel NUC that is able to decode DTS and similar formats. Is there a way to do this?:

Intel NUC -> Sound bar via HDMI -> HDTV via HDMI

I was thinking of getting the Philips HTL9100 however it requires a HDTV with HDMI ARC which I do not have. If I do purchase this sound bar does my connection have to be as follow?

Intel NUC -> HDTV via HDMI -> Sound bar via coaxial cable

If so, is there a sound difference between HDMI and coaxial? Also my TV is the TCL L50B2800F which does have an option in the audio menu called "SPDIF Mode" with the following options "Auto" and "PCM". No idea what that means.

Cheers.


----------



## RamKrish0404

Frnds,

My apologies for being one more jerk.

I went through the full thread and got myself more confused

Planning to go in for a sound bar under $450 and i simply want the best that i could get for that money. I totally confused wat to go with, any help/guidelines would be greatly appreciated.

- Ram


----------



## RamKrish0404

RamKrish0404 said:


> Frnds,
> 
> My apologies for being one more jerk.
> 
> I went through the full thread and got myself more confused
> 
> Planning to go in for a sound bar under $450 and i simply want the best that i could get for that money. I totally confused wat to go with, any help/guidelines would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> - Ram


Guys,

Any though on Yamaha YAS203BL?


----------



## RamKrish0404

RamKrish0404 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any though on Yamaha YAS203BL?


Frnds,

I have ordered Nakamichi NK22 but still thinking to switch to Yamaha YAS203 based on the reviews.

Any thoughts would be of much help.

- Ram


----------



## drwho2012

*sound bar*

do you self a favor go to a home theater dealer and listen then buy i started out with the yamaha ysp 800 series and loved it at least found the sound rather dynamic i wanted blue tooth i bought a crappy sound bar from fred myers then bought a viso sound bar from a yard sale it was not horrible but not as good as the ysp i bought the pioneer sound bar design by paul some boay that was horible very flat i returned that and bought a klipsch sb1 thinking horn drivers would be bright not so but to be fair the subwoofer is not working sound is in part a emotional experience there is a polk speaker set with wireless sub woofer witch in the store sounded good both the pioneer and the klipsch received good reviews on cnet


----------



## RamKrish0404

drwho2012 said:


> do you self a favor go to a home theater dealer and listen then buy i started out with the yamaha ysp 800 series and loved it at least found the sound rather dynamic i wanted blue tooth i bought a crappy sound bar from fred myers then bought a viso sound bar from a yard sale it was not horrible but not as good as the ysp i bought the pioneer sound bar design by paul some boay that was horible very flat i returned that and bought a klipsch sb1 thinking horn drivers would be bright not so but to be fair the subwoofer is not working sound is in part a emotional experience there is a polk speaker set with wireless sub woofer witch in the store sounded good both the pioneer and the klipsch received good reviews on cnet


Any idea where we could find this in display to test?


----------



## drwho2012

youll have to google for shops in your home town best buy has a few sound bars _the older ysp Yamaha _sound bars 800 -900 series sounded great there main difference was the actually had multiple drivers and the newer one do not any more the klispch sb1 sounds good now that the sub is functioning


----------



## pdutia

*Samsung vs. pioneer*

Folks,

I have a Samsung 60" F8500 plasma and am looking to hook up a soundbar. This is in our bedroom, so don't need earth shaking sound, just good clean sound, especially dialogues in movies and HD TV shows. I am torn between the Samsung HW-F550/ZA and the Pioneer SB-SP23W. Both are about the same price ~ $375 and my budget is $400. I have heard them both and they both sound very good to me, albeit in a store setting.

Are there significant advantages to staying with Samsung because of the Samsung TV? Are there any significant adbantages to the Pioneer? Any input/suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## Chere

Anyone expecting a Dolby Atmos Soundbar to be released in the near future and if so will it bring any big improvements?


----------



## emerson1

Pretty basic look here. Looking for something for less than $150. This is just for a secondary room and I don't need anything crazy expensive.

$150 or less. 2.0 is fine if a higher quality system is available over a 2.1. From Best Buy preferred so I can get points and cashback, but I'm not limited to them. I probably just need to know what to _avoid_.


----------



## Digital Rules

emerson1 said:


> Pretty basic loook here. . . . $150 or less.


Sold out online, but they still have these in stock at many stores. A great deal if you are looking for

-Clean, natural sound
-Nicely weighted vocals
-Room filling REAL bass-not wall shaking, but impressive for the footprint
-Excellent low to moderate volume performer (sorry Vizio)
-Very good at moderately high volumes
-Programmable power & volume, so no pesky HDMI issues to deal with
-Generous inputs-2 optical-1 coaxial-1 analog
-Bluetooth that sounds great


----------



## thecommonwealth

Found a like new / lightly pre-owned KEF HTF7003 for $175 total.

Is this a good deal for a basic audio set-up? Just starting to get into home theatre and audio so hard to tell, but seems like I'd be hard pressed to find something better at this price point.


----------



## cajieboy

thecommonwealth said:


> Found a like new / lightly pre-owned KEF HTF7003 for $175 total.
> 
> Is this a good deal for a basic audio set-up? Just starting to get into home theatre and audio so hard to tell, but seems like I'd be hard pressed to find something better at this price point.


Hell yeah that's a good deal. That soundbar goes for $550 at Amazon. Good reviews, great speaker company. Provided the condition of the KEF is very good-excellent, jump on it.


----------



## CoxyRJ

Hello all. 
Firstly iv spent a good few hours sifting through this and various other threads and found a tonne of helpful stuff. 
First of all being bose is ludicrously over priced and out classed by others for less money as I have to admit I got dragged into the marketing hype and was considering the lifestyle 135.
I have a budget sound bar I paid 230 for. 
I'm looking to make a substantial upgrade in the audio department within next couple months. 
The polk surroundbar 9500 is looking quite appealing.
I have a budget of of upto ?2000. Is this polk system about the best you can get sound bar wise? 5.1 and 7.1 really aren't a viable option for me due to size and a young boy I'd rather not have him playing with them.
I want the best possible immersive experience possible. Big stinking bass and a system that will rattle the house. Now I know the best way is to go 5.1 theatre system but I can't. How close can I get to good with sound bar and sub woofer? ? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## scotty588

Looking for a soundbar for my parents TV.

50" Panasonic TC-P50UT50 plasma TV that sits on a stand inside a built-in that was basically made for a large rear project TV. Due to the built-in, the sound from the TV bounces around inside and doesn't project out very well.

Only thing hooked up to this TV is a cable STB via HDMI and a DVD/VCR combo via RCA cables. They also use Netflix streaming via the smart TV features. Doubt they will get a Blu-ray player.

I want to make this as simple as possible because turning on the cable box and the TV is sometimes already confusing to them. Currently it's setup so they use the cable remote to hit CBL + power, then TV + power. Occasionally one or the other won't turn on and they don't know what happened. I should probably look into setting it up so 1 button turns on everything.

Do most soundbars with HDMI pass-through enable the on screen volume display? While not a huge feature, I think this would be best for them since they are used to seeing this. Another thing I'm concerned about is if this will add another step of turning the soundbar or if I can just leave it on all the time.

For Netflix I'm guessing I can go optical out of the TV into the soundbar and that should take care of that correct? HDMI (if the soundbar has it) from the cable STB.

Any recommendations?


----------



## gidgiddonihah

I am an audiophile and a long time head-fi.org addict on a college student's budget. I am going to be picking up a Vizio M422i as a belated Christmas gift to myself and need a very inexpensive soundbar. I was hoping to get around the $100 mark but still get something with a discrete sub. I am considering the VIZIO S3821w-C0. Anyone have any other thoughts on different soundbars?


----------



## coyote2

*please help me*

I've long wanted a soundbar, but now I *need* one (because I'd like to get a Popcorn Hour A-410U [I'm in the US], but my TV can't handle Dolby and the A-410U won't downmix Dolby [to PCM]). 

So I need a soundbar with at least one HDMI input, or I'm thinking perhaps multiple so it can act as an HDMI switcher. I don't plan to use the soundbar for music, only for the audio of TV and films.

My other primary component is a  Comcast DVR (DCH3416) which has optical and coax digital audio outputs, and an HDMI output.

My viewing position is (in bed):
6.5 feet from my 40" TV
7 inches from the (relatively bare) rear wall (the bed is up against)
3 feet from the (relatively bare) left wall (the bed is up against)
6.5 feet from the (relatively cluttered) right wall
5.3 feet below a popcorn ceiling

I plan to mount it on the dresser the TV is atop; the soundbar could be as wide at 56 inches and fit in the space.

I hope to avoid a subwoofer since making room for it wouldn't be easy.

Last year I was lusting after a MartinLogan Motion Vision Soundbar, but I see it has no HDMI inputs or output, so I guess it isn't an option. And I see it no longer tops one The Best Soundbar list anyway; unfortunately the one that does (Paradigm SHIFT Series Soundscape) _also_ has no HDMI inputs or output.

I'm ready to spend this kind of money to get the best SQ; on my very tight budget I'll be using it for many years. If I thought I could afford a new TV any year soon I'd consider a budget soundbar to solve my current TV's Dolby downmix need, but I'm afraid this 2008 TV will be it for many years.


----------



## kmitch101

I'm currently using an old Logitech Z5500 as my living room system. I'm a complete novice and really have no clue what caliber soundbar the Z5500 would compete with. I'd like to downsize from the 5.1 to a soundbar and subwoofer while getting equal or better sound quality for something like < $1000. I could go a little higher if there are special features that are offered like with the Sonos Playbar. Any opinions are welcome.


----------



## emerson1

Digital Rules said:


> Sold out online, but they still have these in stock at many stores. A great deal if you are looking for
> 
> -Clean, natural sound
> -Nicely weighted vocals
> -Room filling REAL bass-not wall shaking, but impressive for the footprint
> -Excellent low to moderate volume performer (sorry Vizio)
> -Very good at moderately high volumes
> -Programmable power & volume, so no pesky HDMI issues to deal with
> -Generous inputs-2 optical-1 coaxial-1 analog
> -Bluetooth that sounds great


Thanks for the suggestion! I ended up going with a LG NB3530A that I got for $99!


----------



## YOHA

Hello everyone,

After having bought a 32" sony W6 television for my study/relax room, i decided to go for a soundbar/plate in order to beef up its sound when watching movies. (by connecting my laptop to TV with HDMI) Unfortunately, there is no space for a receiver with separate speakers so i realize i have to do some concessions regarding sound quality. My budget is approx. 300 Euros (I live in the Netherlands)

What I'm looking for:
-It should fit on my desk (75cm*150cm surface)
-It should be compatible with my Sony 32W655B in terms of connections and aesthetics
-Below 300 euros
-Decent sound quality with clear mids (for vocals) and (if applicable) a well integrated SEPERATE subwoofer which does not cover the mid regions (a crossover at 100hz would be ideal)
-Preferably with HDMI and Dolby + DTS support.
-Bluetooth and other wireless options are not required.

After having read tons of reviews, I ended up with the LG soundplate LAP440 and the Philips HTL5140. Both include separate subwoofers which I considered as necessary (correct me if i'm wrong) for getting decent bass when watching movies. Besides, they have HDMI and support most formats including DD and DTS.

At first, I focused my search fully towards soundbases/plates/stands(and so on) since they require less space on my desk and look better design-wise. That's also the reason why I selected the LG. Their products just look amazing when it comes to soundstands. The sound quality of the LAP440 is equal to the one of the LAB540 (which in addition has a Bluray player built in) which means it is received pretty good (though not outstanding) by various review websites. Its main problem is the mediocre integration of the subwoofer.

Then i started looking at soundbars as well since it seems they offer a lot more value for their price relative to soundbases. Whathifi and TrustedReviews are very positive about the Philips but apart from them, no other reviews can be found. I like the fact that it has a big 8" subwoofer which theoretically should be able to handle the lower regions quite well.

Which of the 2 is the better option? The philips which seems to offer excellent sound quality but could cause problems with the placement on my desk or the LG which doesn't have the problem of the Philips but is probably worse in terms of sound quality?

I can get the Philips for 240 euros minus 50 euros cash back which makes it 190 euros
The LG can be had for 290 euros.

I am of course open to other alternatives as long as they fit my requirements.
Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## btupsx

Hello all. Hoping to get some input for a choice between the Vizio s5430W and the Pinnacle QP 9W. This is for a small-ish apartment space, but would like to retain some possible flexibility for future upgrades. Current budget is less than $200.

1. The Vizio s5430w seems to be universally lauded, even above its price bracket. Is it possible, at a later date, to obtain the wireless sub and surround set from the s5451w, and pair it with the s5430w?

2. Aside from Amazon, reviews for the Pinnacle QP 9W are severely lacking. Of the reviews on Amazon, all are glowing, except for two, which complain of "muddy sound". Does anyone here have a refined opinion of the QP 9W? Reviews of Pinnacle as a brand seem to be very mixed, but I have no personal experience with their products whatsoever.

3. I have a Yamaha RX-V367BL that would be paired with Pinnacle, along with an old Sony sub, which I believe is 10". Could the Vizio be used as a center channel with an AVR if needed later, even though it is not designed to be passive?


Thanks in advance for your thoughts and time.


----------



## tessellated

Looking for soundbar suggestions to use with a Panasonic Plasma TV.


TC-P65VT60
roughly a 20' x 20' area


----------



## Rawe

Does anyone have any suggestion for a sound bar regarding my post? Thanks.


----------



## coyote2

coyote2 said:


> I've long wanted a soundbar, but now I *need* one (because I'd like to get a Popcorn Hour A-410U [I'm in the US], but my TV can't handle Dolby and the A-410U won't downmix Dolby [to PCM]).
> 
> So I need a soundbar with at least one HDMI input, or I'm thinking perhaps multiple so it can act as an HDMI switcher. I don't plan to use the soundbar for music, only for the audio of TV and films.
> 
> My other primary component is a  Comcast DVR (DCH3416) which has optical and coax digital audio outputs, and an HDMI output.
> 
> My viewing position is (in bed):
> 6.5 feet from my 40" TV
> 7 inches from the (relatively bare) rear wall (the bed is up against)
> 3 feet from the (relatively bare) left wall (the bed is up against)
> 6.5 feet from the (relatively cluttered) right wall
> 5.3 feet below a popcorn ceiling
> 
> I plan to mount it on the dresser the TV is atop; the soundbar could be as wide at 56 inches and fit in the space.
> 
> I hope to avoid a subwoofer since making room for it wouldn't be easy.
> 
> Last year I was lusting after a MartinLogan Motion Vision Soundbar, but I see it has no HDMI inputs or output, so I guess it isn't an option. And I see it no longer tops one The Best Soundbar list anyway; unfortunately the one that does (Paradigm SHIFT Series Soundscape) _also_ has no HDMI inputs or output.
> 
> I'm ready to spend this kind of money to get the best SQ; on my very tight budget I'll be using it for many years. If I thought I could afford a new TV any year soon I'd consider a budget soundbar to solve my current TV's Dolby downmix need, but I'm afraid this 2008 TV will be it for many years.


Any suggestion please? (Bump.) I see once upon a time this thread was wonderfully helpful, alas perhaps it's time has come and it's now where "help me choose a soundbar" requests go to die.


----------



## Digital Rules

So many are looking for the "perfect" soundbar. Ther are usually compromises to every situation, so hard to recommend. Best bet is to demo in the store for yourself if possible.

I bought the Vizio 54" 3.0 model & for me it sucks, even with all the great reviews I had read. On Vizios site they advertise deep bass for this unit. It is a joke compared to either of the less expensive Yamahas I have when it comes to deep bass & quality sound. 

Caveat Emptor


----------



## Brian Locker

I currently have an Artison Studio 55 that is giving me fits.

Originally purchased from Crutchfield, who is going to send me a replacement, but they are currently backordered.

The reason I loved the Artison is because it comes with a custom speaker grill to match whatever TV you use (I have a Samsung UN65HU8550)

While I wait for a replacement, is there any other sound bar in the same price range ($2,000+) that I should also look at that offers the same or better sound quality? I prefer passive LCR.

Thanks!


----------



## Mikeclough24

Best sound bar/woofer for under 200ish?


Would prefer a subwoofer to be either internal or wireless if at all possible.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Ragnrok23

Hello all,
In-laws are looking to buy a soundbar and asked for my help. They are making the basement into a family room for the grandkids. It's an odd set-up as the left wall will probably be about 5 feet away, but the right wall will be 20 ft away, except about 15 ft back, then the room is norrow (15 ft wide)

The budget is around $500, they plan to have a cable box, blu-ray player and Roku hooked up

Are there any active soundbars with multiple HDMI connections (or optical/digital) at this price point? It is my understanding that if hooking up HDMI to the TV, then sending an opticle cable to soundbar, it will only be in stereo (or has that changed in the last few years?)

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## MiniBones

*Soundbar Recommendations*

Long time reader. First time poster. Please be kind. 

Looking for a quality audio soundbar for the bedroom. 2.1, 3.1, 5.1, 7.1 with and AVR is not an option due to space and existing wiring constraints so just looking for the best soundbar to meet my wants. Any recommendations would greatly help. 

Wants - Not too deep. Quality sound. Ideally no sub, but if a sub ideally 5" in one dimension so it can go behind a door or under some furniture. 3.0 or 3.1 with discreet LCR sound. Not interested in 5.1 or 7.1 created by bouncing around. HDMI Input and output as the tv doesn't pass more than 2 channel information by coax or optical. 

A few brands I have considered and the issues:

B&W Panorama2 - Too deep at 7.25"
Paradigm Soundscape - No HDMI. 

Those two mixed together would be bang on for me. Add HDMI to the paradigm or make the b&w less deep. 

Monitor ASB2 - Too deep.

Definitive Technologies W Studio - Great Size. Has HDMI. Sub too big. 

Focal Dimension - only one HDMI IN. Could fix that with a switcher. Anyone know if the flat sub option is wired only?

Arcam Solo - Sub too big. 

Yamaha 4300 - too deep. Don't love the gimmick of surround sound. 


Any other brands out there anyone can recommend? Any of the brands above have a different flatter sub option? The Arcam or DT would be great with a sub I could hide.


----------



## cajieboy

Has anyone heard about new 2015 soundbar models coming out?


----------



## Deejay J

*JBL SB400 or Harman Kardon SB26*

Hello everyone,

first of all, I'm from Germany, so pls. excuse my bad English 

I want to buy a soundbar and have already read a lot of tests and reviews. On my spotlist is now the JBL SB400 and Hardman Kardon SB26. Have heard the SB400 in an electronic market already. Sounds quite good for my ears. Unfortunately none of the shops near by me has the HK SB26 in stock, so I was not able to hear it live.

I know from the SB400 thread, that many of you have swapped the SB400 against the SB26 because of the "poops". What do you think, how is the sound of the SB26 compared to the SB400? Better? What about the deep bass? Normally I would say the SB26 should be better, because it has a 10'' woofer and the SB400 only an 8''?

What is your suggestion: Buying the JBL or the Harman Kardon?

Thanks and kind regards
Jens


----------



## Iamtheño

I have been toying with the idea of getting a slight upgrade from my Samsung's UN32F5000 built-in speakers. The soundbar would be bought online because they are insanely expensive where I live (less than a year ago, an LG NB4530A went for a bit over $500). As such, space is an issue as shipping would quickly become a hurdle, and so the idea of a soundbar with an integrated subfoower became intriguing. After some searching, I found the following models:

VIZIO S2920w-C0

Yamaha YAS-93

Panasonic SCHTB70

I was wondering if you knew any of these and could tell me which one would sound best (or least bad) and be a worthwhile improvement over my TV's speakers. If a soundbar with an integrated subwoofer is just not not a sensible option, then I'd like to ask for recommendations on the smallest option with a good price/performance ratio (be it a soundbar or speakers).


----------



## st24a

*Any of the three are a good buy*

Any of the three are a good buy at present. Check out the following reviews for each of them

VIZIO S2920w-C0 Review

Yamaha YAS-93 Review

Panasonic SCHTB70 Review


Prices online are ranging from $115 to $145 so its a good time to buy any of them


----------



## steven2583

*Sound Bar Volume*

My bedroom TV the sound is sounding a little weird with reverb once in a while. I'm thinking of getting a sound bar hoping this will bypass the hdmi to the tv and the sound there. I'm trying to keep it simple so I don't want a bunch of remotes. I have Directv dvr and I use that for volume and channel changing. I would like to still use one remote for TV power on, Directv channel, and Volume. Is this possible?


----------



## groBschizer

*Can I find a soundbar that will output to blutooth headphones?*

Admittedly, I have not put much effort into this question, but AVS forum is always the first place I go.

Does a soundbar exist that will output audio to my wireless blutooth headphones? 

Much appreciated!


----------



## WingedCarrot

st24a said:


> Any of the three are a good buy at present. Check out the following reviews for each of them
> 
> Prices online are ranging from $115 to $145 so its a good time to buy any of them


Its a pretty decent list.


----------



## mailmandave

*Soundbar, OPTICAL DIGITAL OUTPUT*

I too, have a wireless Bluetooth set of headphones and an (analog?) set from Sony. Both ran off my old tv set fine. My new set has only the optical digital audio out. Do I run the soundbar from here? Is there an internal set up from the tv (LG PB6900)? 


What is the best and/or least expensive way to adapt from the* optic digital output to 3.5mm connectors?* 


Any guidance is much appreciated!


----------



## me_gamer

*Passive Soundbar Choices*

My apologies for cross-posting but this seems to be the more appropriate thread for this question, and I have done some additional research.

We have moved and I need some advice on a new HT set-up for a very constrained environment. The rear/surround speakers are in-ceiling, but the LC and R are a difficulty. The 47 Bravia LED TV sits on a cabinet in an alcove to the right of the fireplace, and there is no space for L & R speakers, and the cabinet is not open so speakers cannot go in there. As wall and ceiling mounting is also out of the question, I have this point decided to match passive soundbar to my Sony DN-1050 receiver for the front channels. I plan to elevate the TV using a riser (or a nice wooden box) and put the soundbar on the cabinet in front of the TV. Max width for the soundbar is about 43 inches, maybe a bit more, and I'd like to keep the soundbar as unobtrusive as possible. It's also easy to a sub behind the cabinet.

My top choices right now are the Def Tech SSA-42 or the KEF HTF8003 based on performance and appearance, the Canton CD-10 or the Wharfedale Diamond 10.LCR based on cost to performance, or maybe one of the Paradigm Trios (but the Cinema is comparatively weak and the Millenia expensive) or Phase Tech Teatro TSB3.0.

The shops around here don't seem to carry these models (the Paradigm dealer has Millenia speakers, which sounded very good, but no Trios). I'd welcome any suggestions or comparisons. Thank you.


----------



## drewberg11

Hoping I can get a few suggestions for my situation. 

Just picked up a Samsung HU8550 LED. It doesn't output digital audio via optical. I think (hopefully someone can confirm) that it does dolby via HDMI ARC. 

So I'll be hooking up a blu ray player, game console, and cable box and would like dolby to the sound bar with all three of them as well as streaming netflix, etc through the tv.

Would like something that comes with a sub, has surround sound (as close as a sound bar can get), bluetooth capabe, and something that wont block the tv's IR, or has IR passthrough or could use the anynet+ feature, somewhere in the sub $500 range, and sleek (nothing gawdy).

Would really appreciate some feedback and thank you to all for the helpful forums here.


----------



## Iamtheño

st24a said:


> Any of the three are a good buy at present. Check out the following reviews for each of them
> 
> "VIZIO S2920w-C0 Review
> 
> Yamaha YAS-93 Review
> 
> Panasonic SCHTB70 Review"
> 
> Prices online are ranging from $115 to $145 so its a good time to buy any of them





WingedCarrot said:


> Its a pretty decent list.



Thanks for the replies guys. I did some research, and there just was not any good way to bring these to me without incurring in some heavy customs expenses. Fortunately, though, a visit to a friend's house revealed to me that there was one retailer here that not only sold Vizio, but at a seemingly respectable price too. I wound up getting a Vizio VSB212 (the only model they had) for just a shade less than $200. It's 40" and my Samsung UN32F5000 is smaller, but I suppose it will do nicely, and one can't beat local warranty and customs hassle-free purchases.


----------



## RayGuy

Brian Locker said:


> I currently have an Artison Studio 55 that is giving me fits.
> 
> Originally purchased from Crutchfield, who is going to send me a replacement, but they are currently backordered.
> 
> The reason I loved the Artison is because it comes with a custom speaker grill to match whatever TV you use (I have a Samsung UN65HU8550)
> 
> While I wait for a replacement, is there any other sound bar in the same price range ($2,000+) that I should also look at that offers the same or better sound quality? I prefer passive LCR.
> 
> Thanks!


Golden Ear. Add a subwoofer and you are good to go.


----------



## DarkRaven47

emerson1 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I ended up going with a LG NB3530A that I got for $99!


Hey, how is the sound quality with that soundbar?


----------



## emerson1

DarkRaven47 said:


> Hey, how is the sound quality with that soundbar?


No complaints from me. It's in my bedroom and is obviously an upgrade from the TV speakers. When I got it LG was doing a promotion for 6 free months of Spotify Premium. As a longtime subscriber of Spotify it saved me about $65.

So this soundbar will end up costing about $34


----------



## StLouG

I have a question. I have a Pioneer VSX 43 receiver and I have a 6.1 speaker arrangement. Due to the size of the room. I am thinking about getting a soundbar that includes a subwoofer to replace the two front speakers and subwoofer. I want to continue using the receiver for my back speakers. Is there any soundbars that will hook up to my receiver through the use of speaker wire? If not could anyone explain to me how I could hook up the soundbar to my receiver or how I could hook it up so that I can still use my back speakers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PhilipsPhanatic

*Basic Soundbar Plus Headphone Jack Needed: *I just purchased a Samsung 60" 5300 but it doesn't have a headphone jack which I need to use at times.

Just looking for marginal improvement over the TV's speakers, not looking for acoustic perfection. But the headphone jack is a must so I can use headphones late at night.

Also, is there a reason to get a soundbar over a pair of wireless/Bluetooth speakers ? Pros or cons ?


----------



## Arran9

Hi all,

I am purchasing a new soundbar for my son , I have always used speakers for my own television.

I am only spending about £100 max as im sure its just a "want" rather than a "need", 
anyway,
for that price I have read good reviews for both the Maxell MSB252 and the Roth Sub Zero 2. I can get either for under £90, would anyone recommend one over the other, I have read a few neg reviews for the Sub Zero 2 saying it has no base at all, but it looks much better than the SB252 power wise.

Althernatively, could anyone reccomend a respectable pair of speakers for under £100 that would be better than the soundbar. 

Any help would be appreciated im not really clued up on the these soundbars, they look like they could provide no decent sound (better than the TV anyway) whatsoever to me 
Thanks for reading


----------



## PhilipsPhanatic

*VIZIO S4221w-C4 vs. LG Electronics LAS551H...*anybody have them ? Both good for my budget, either one stand out ?


----------



## David Spours

*LG Sound bar?*

Hi all, thanks for your advice in advance.

Ok...I recently bought a 55" LG Ultra HD TV, and it is a thing of beauty. However I do want to upgrade the sound so I would like to get a soundbar.

Now I am a big fan of LG so I have found two sound bars that look great but to be honest I know nothing about this sort of thing so I'd like some help if you don't mind.

Option 1: LG SOUND BAR NB5530 2.1CHANNEL
Now this looks great and apparently is perfect for the 55" TV.

Option 2: LG SOUND BAR NB4540 
This looks great and is 4.1 compared to the 5530 2.1

they seem to be the same price or thereabouts but which one will give me the best sound?

Thanks everyone, cheers!


----------



## MikeMc5506

*Soundbar vs separates?*

I'm buying all new sound equipment for a fairly small room in a new condo, and trying to decide between a higher end sound bar versus a compact but higher end AV system. I listen to audio (ranging from SACD's to bluetooth from my i phone) plus movies. I can't have high volume or a big subwoofer but I'm used to high quality sound. 

Quality is more important than cost, but I have limited space and wiring for surround speakers would be difficult. Just installed a Samsung 4K UHD J6500 TV with Directv. 

What would be the highest quality soundbar, that works with the Samsung plus Pandora, WiFi music library, maybe Netflix? (I'm considering the B&W) How would it compare to a small, compact separate system say a Marantz AV Receiver, B&W small 2 way tower speakers, phantom center, no surrounds? 

Thanks


----------



## MikeMc5506

So, would the best soundbar, say a Golden Ear or B&W passive with a high quality amp, compete in a small room with a small separate system with B&W 684k fronts, a matching center and the same amp?


----------



## Tallon

I'm looking for a soundbar for a 65" Samsung TV. I'd like to have a large sound stage to suit the size of the TV. My budget is $500.


----------



## Atari_Prime

I have a Philips Fidelio HDL7180 sound bar system. Unfortunately it is dying. But truth be told it was always lacking in certain ranges while it was fantastic and other ranges.

I'm looking at getting possibly something like the Visio 5451 sound bar system as a replacement. Thoughts?

I want fantastic bass and an immersive surround sound, rich sound preferably.

Is it worth it to get another sound bar system or should I look at using a receiver? 

I have a Pioneer receiver that is fairly decent but I don't have a center channel speaker and in order to make the system makes sense I would at least need to add a wireless subwoofer too. That's a dealbreaker, has to be wireless. I would like to be able to add rear speakers to that wireless subwoofer if I can. Is that possible? I have old towers I can use that sound rich but are lacking when it comes to highs.

Honestly if I can find a sound bar that has better mids and has a wireless subwoofer and preferably rear speakers connected to it, I would be very happy to ditch my receiver and tower speakers. But I would love to hear your thoughts. 

Thank you.


----------



## DELTAsnake

My life is changing and making 5.1 impossible going forward. Since I have a Samsung 55" HU-9000 I was thinking about getting a Samsung curved sound bar since they have fairly good reviews. I'm wondering which sound bar model is meant for a 55" curved TV?


----------



## Andronico Gonzalez

I want to buy a soundbar for under $300 but in my country there isn't a lot of brands or models. Researching I found that the best I can buy in my country for my budget are the LG NB4530 or LG NB3530 but recently I came to another LG soundbar model the LAS550H but I couldnt find any reliable review or comparisson.

So I want to know what do you think about these 3 models? 
Is the LAS550H a better model?
Which one is best?


----------



## debraleee

Bought open box Samsung UN40HU6950 40-inch 4K Ultra HD Smart LED TV - 3840 x 2160 

for a very small bedroom but I'd like an inexpensive yet quality Soundbar (with woofer). TV rests (to be set up tomorrow w/ Brighthouse DVR and Access Point) has stand that rests on surface and can adjust up or down or swivel. 2.1 seems low end to me, because I've got such a GREAT SONY 5.1 surround sound system in family room.

Here are some of the specs:
Series - Series HU6950

* Dolby - MS11 Sound Effect - DTS Studio Sound DTS Premium Sound - DTS Premium Sound 5.1 Sound Output (RMS) - 10W x 2 Speaker Type - Down Firing
* Wireless Connectivity
* Wi-Fi - Yes

FEATURES:
* Smart Hub - Yes Processor - Quad Core Apps Platform - Smart TV with Apps, S-Recommendation and Full Web Browser Voice Interaction - Yes Motion Control - Ready Smart View 2.0 - Yes Smart Evolution Ready - Yes Ultra Clear Panel - Yes Dimming Technology - UHD Dimming Wide Color Enhancer - Yes ConnectShare - Movie RVU - Yes (Direct TV Ready) OSD Language - English, Spanish, French Anynet+ (HDMI-CEC) - Yes BD Wise - BD Wise Plus Closed Captioning - Yes History - Yes V-Chip - Yes Wi-Fi Direct - Yes Game Mode - Yes One Connect - Ready Eco Sensor - Yes Clock & On/Off Timer - Yes

* Inputs & Outputs
HDMI - 4 USB - 3 Ethernet - 1 Component - 1 Composite In (AV) - 2(1Common Use for Component Y) RF In (Terrestrial/Cable Input) - 1(Common Use for Terrestrial) Digital Audio Out (Optical)- 1 Audio Out (Mini Jack) - 1 IR out - Yes RS232C- 1 One Connect - Ready


DTV Tuner - ATSC / Clear QAM

Accessory
IR Extender Cable - Yes Remote - Samsung Smart Control (TM1460A) Remote Control Battery - Yes Mini Wall Mount Compatibility - Yes Vesa Wall Mount Compatibility - Yes (400 x 400) Slim Gender Cable - Yes Power Cable - Yes User Manual - Yes E-Manual - Yes

IDEALLY - I prefer to buy a better (but used or Open Box) unit of better quality vs. a new but same priced item.

Looking to spend $150-250.

Best Buy had one for $121 but I can't remember the brand, tho I think it was Vizio. Willing to wait a bit.

Thank you.

Deb E.


----------



## zoey67

Deb,.. Or anybody looking for sound bar & if you are in so ca. I've several sound bars from Yamaha uses & brand new NIB & subwoofers too listed on Craigslist. PM if you're interested


----------



## Manichaean

Atari_Prime said:


> I have a Philips Fidelio HDL7180 sound bar system. Unfortunately it is dying. But truth be told it was always lacking in certain ranges while it was fantastic and other ranges.
> 
> I'm looking at getting possibly something like the Visio 5451 sound bar system as a replacement. Thoughts?
> 
> I want fantastic bass and an immersive surround sound, rich sound preferably.
> 
> Is it worth it to get another sound bar system or should I look at using a receiver?
> 
> Honestly if I can find a sound bar that has better mids and has a wireless subwoofer and preferably rear speakers connected to it, I would be very happy to ditch my receiver and tower speakers. But I would love to hear your thoughts.


You may try LG Music Flow system in surround mode. For example LG LAS751M or LAS851M or Hi-end powerful LAS950M soundbar paired with two or more NP8340 or NP8540 or NP8740 as rear speakers, depending on your budget. They can be also used multiroom mode and have all wired and wireless connections, support DTS and Hi-res sound and can be conveniently controlled via smartphone app.


----------



## Carnyewest

Please help me choose. I have 3 options I've narrowed it down to. I really like the look of the Samsung bars with woofer but the Watts are much lower than these options for my price range. All of these are at 199 or less. So which one should I get?
LG LAS450 220W vs LG 3530 300W vs SoNY HT CT260H. 
In store the Sony seemed like it had the best bass which is important to me but I'm not an audiophile. However the 3530 and Sony are older models. So what do you guys recommend out of these 3 options? Or is there a better one in this price range I can pick up at a store, I'm not interested in ordering online. Thanks!


----------



## Carnyewest

Nevermind. Lol I'm inpatient. I'm just gong to the store to buy all 3 and I'll return the 2 I don't like as much.


----------



## macadami

I'm looking for a sound bar with a wireless sub and wired surround speakers...wired to the sound bar not the sub if possible. It will be paired with a 70" sony. I have an electric outlet in the floor next to my couch, perfect for the sub, but a good 6' from the rear wall, so wired surround speakers to the sub will not work. I could however route the wires from the sound bar, up the wall, over the ceiling, to their wall mounted locations.

I'm having a hard time finding any sound bars at all with surround speakers in addition to a sub, much less ones wired in the manner i'd like. I've had full fledge surround setups with a receiver and a bunch of wires, hoping for something a little simpler and cleaner this time around.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Enano

Anything to consider with a Sharp LC60SQ-15U? Is it worth using the Arc HDMI or not really. I mostly watch movies through netflix or on demand and music through the smart tv Pandora/Youtube. I only have an xbox1 and cable box. 

One thing I was seeing was certain sound bars need audio in a certain format to work correctly.

Additionally, regarding the Arc HDMI, it is only useful if I am playing bluray for the uncompressed sound quality right? I dont have much intention of buying bluray discs or downloading movies, mostly just streaming from netflix or movies on demand. does this make the uncompressed sound (arc hdmi) a non issue and I should just use a toslink cable?

If i did use arc hdmi I would need a soundbar that has multiple inputs so that I could connect my cable box and xbox correct? with arc hdmi im using the sound bar as the switcher?

Im looking in about the 500 dollar range, with a wireless subwoofer. 

Thanks


----------



## Sony2014

*Bose Cinemate 130 or Sony HT-ST9*

Please help me choose. I have 2 options both are same price. Bose Cinemate 130 or Sony HT-ST9 ? which one is better ? did anyone compare this or litsen to this side by side ? please help me choose one.


Thank you


----------



## Ricky Ng

I'm planning on getting Samsung's HW-J7500. However, I just saw that last year's model H7500 is half the price of this year's J7500. Anyone know if this year i substantially better than last year? Or should I get last years for that price?


----------



## burkhartbk

Ricky Ng said:


> I'm planning on getting Samsung's HW-J7500. However, I just saw that last year's model H7500 is half the price of this year's J7500. Anyone know if this year i substantially better than last year? Or should I get last years for that price?


Hi Ricky Ng,

The only difference here is if you physically want to mount the sound bar to the TV as the H7500 won't physically match up to the 2015 TVs.

The sound specifications are identical for both of these models.

I recently purchased a 65" JU7500 model TV and I went with the H7500 as I picked it up for $349 and was this choice a no brainer for me as I have my TV on a stand with extra room to just place the speaker on the same stand.


----------



## Harwin

Like everyone else I need a recommendation. The space in my room is very limited and I need something versatile. My budget is about $400. So I want to be able to use it with my TV and computer, but the problem is my TV is kind of old and doesn't have an optical port. It has plenty of HDMI though so I have all my consoles connected to it. 
I want something that has a decent subwoofer too since I like to listen to bassy music and games


----------



## FTLOSM

Hey all I have a 73" Mitsubishi tv in our livingroom, I had my full denon/klipsch 7.1 setup on it but we just moved and I now have a home theater room with a 119 inch screen 

So the livingroom tv needs some sound, wife prefers I don't load up the racks with equipment and tall multiple speakers "keep it simple" was mentioned, lol ok I got my home theater room so I considered just buying a basic sound bar for the living room.

I hooked up via analog RL an old cambridge soundworks cd radio to the tv outs wow 10x the clarity of the tv speakers, but I don't like not being able to control the sound without finding the cambridge radio remote especially when going thru different channels or sources where the sound levels vary and i'd like my cd radio back for my desk hehe.

I went to costco and bought an ATS 1030 Yamaha for $189 it did exactly what I wanted it to, thru a digital coax cable I programmed the bar to control tv sound so I was very happy BUT the soundbar itself sounded really bad, i mean really bad vs the cambridge radio, i'd put it somewhere in the middle of the tv speakers being a 2 out of 10, and the cambridge being a solid 8, the yamaha was maybe a 4 at best.

So that went back and the search has begun, I would like to keep it simple as wife has requested but also have decent sound, for now the cambridge is in place sounds good but i do want something different in there so we can control tv volumes off the cable or tv remote.

The two I was looking at were both on amazon
*Polk Audio AM1500-B 31-Inch Soundbar 5000 Instant Home Theater with Wireless Subwoofer*

*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009LH9SMO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3DLE0JB6ZIYTD&coliid=I2JCNE8VVIZL3B
*

&
* Sony HTCT380 300W 2.1 Sound Bar with Wireless Subwoofer *




http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U2E4LX6/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3DLE0JB6ZIYTD&coliid=I33G5GTEW2NBRG

I am more concerned with overall SOUND performance vs looks or bells and whistles, my tv only has analog RL and a digital coax connections, ive noticed some like the sony work with 3 hdmi inputs then one master hdmi to the tv, that interests me too, i could do ps3, cable box and a pc all 3 into the soundbar then feed that into the tv all via hdmi.

Budget well I'd like to stay under say $400ish ummm ok $300 if you ask my wife 

Any suggestions I am all ears, so far the only experience I have had has been the yamaha from costco and it wasn't much better than the tv speakers to be honest.


----------



## 49Merc

Kaplan said:


> Just bought a 50inch Panansonic Plasma and wan to get a soundbar to compliment it. I was leaning towards the Vizio VBS200, but wanted some thoughts.
> 
> My room is on the smaller side - TV is 11 feet away from couch. And that is against the wall - the room dimensions are like 10 by 12.
> 
> I live in an apartment building with hardwood floors, so I think a sub might be out of the question.
> 
> I do not have a a receiver, but will be getting sound from 3 sources (bluray, dtv box and xbox).
> 
> As with other people here, I hate it when the music from a movie is at a 10 and the sound is at 3, so something that will let me hear dialgue clearly is a must.
> 
> Thank you all for the help.


The new Sony HT-ST9 provides variable control with vocals. Reviews I've read give it high ratings.


----------



## AVSNewbiee

Hi there !

I need a recommendation for sound-bars. i have 32" LG tv (32LN530B) and have been watching tv/movies/gaming through its native speakers. Im those type of persons, who has never experienced how "sound/music feels - they way director intended it to be heard" and have been hearing it with in-built tv speakers. i dont know if sounds/music will even feel different with sound-bar and eager to experience it.

The my room is small and im looking for sound-bar (preferably 5.1 virtual sound-bar). i dont think i have enough space to have physical speakers at my apartment and my budget is $300. i have Amazon gift cards around and wondering if i can spend it on quality sound bar. I want to be able to use it primarily with my TV/PS3 and (maybe connect my tablet/phone for occasional music streaming) using bluetooth (preferably) or Aux cable.

I have little to zero knowledge of audio/sound systems, hence reaching out to experts in this community to guide me in my purchase of virtual sound bar.

Hope you can give your suggestions.

Thankx


----------



## cajieboy

49Merc said:


> The new Sony HT-ST9 provides variable control with vocals. Reviews I've read give it high ratings.


Jeez, that thing cost over 30% more than the Poster's 50" Panny! No way would I pay $1500 for an HTIB. Maybe Sony will have a firesale in a few months.


----------



## lcboger

*Yamaha YSP-1400 or YAS-203 Soundbar?*

I'm new to this forum and am in the process of moving to a new house, which provides the opportunity to upgrade from an A/V Onkyo receiver and 5.1 Onkyo speaker system to a soundbar. After digesting several A/V reviews on multiple websites, I've narrowed my choice down to either the Yamaha YSP-1400 or the Yamaha YAS-203. Since the YSP-1400 utilizes the walls as part of the sound system, I've attached three pictures of the great room where the 46" Panasonic Plasma TV will be located. Proposed location will be above the fireplace (where the black framed shadowbox currently resides in the pictures). What's the collective opinion on this layout? Will it work with the YSP technology or would the YAS be better?


Thanks,

Lee


----------



## cmcclure16

Looking at replacing my receiver/speaker setup with a soundbar due to a small living space and looking to spend less than $250. 

Right now I'm looking at the Vizio SB4051 and the Sony HT-CT780 (open box). I like that the Vizio has 5.1 but I like that the Sony has more HDMI inputs and can handle lossless audio from blu-rays. Anyone have any comments on either of them? I know the Vizio has one HDMI input, will it handle lossless LPCM if I have my player do all the decoding? Does the Sony, being only 2.1, handle surround downmixing well?

Probably heading down to Best Buy/Costco later today to check them out. Any help/insight would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## RobbW

burkhartbk said:


> Hi Ricky Ng,
> 
> The only difference here is if you physically want to mount the sound bar to the TV as the H7500 won't physically match up to the 2015 TVs.
> 
> The sound specifications are identical for both of these models.
> 
> I recently purchased a 65" JU7500 model TV and I went with the H7500 as I picked it up for $349 and was this choice a no brainer for me as I have my TV on a stand with extra room to just place the speaker on the same stand.


I just picked up a H7501 (Silver) on the big A site yesterday as it was down from $289 to $240 (that's instabuy territory for me) and even though I have the UN65HU8550 Flat, I'm looking forward to seeing if I can make this work as an interim upgrade until we can get the GoldenEar proper home theatre that I'm saving for right now. 

Interestingly, I noticed the price was back up to $289 today so not sure why it dropped for such a short time but was glad to be in the right place/right time...for once!

Reviews have indeed seemed positive and while I'm not delusional and expecting it to compete with true high end soundbars, it seems like it should provide a nice bump over the stock TV speakers and should certainly be a nice mid-level upgrade at a good price.

I'll try to report back with impressions once it's up and running. Anyone interested may want to watch that site like a hawk as the price has been fluctuating like the stock market lately. I've been watching it for a while and it was around $329 the week before and closer to $400 a few weeks ago.

RobbW


----------



## danncer

*Which Yamaha soundbar for my mother's bedroom?*

Digital Rules, I want to purchase a soundbar for the TV in my elderly mother's bedroom, mainly to make the dialogue clearer for her but also to improve the sound quality for me. I'm hoping to spend not much more than $200. Costco offers the Yamaha YSP-1400 and ATS-1030 for $199.97 and $189.99 respectively, and I can get a YAS-101 used for display for around $175. Which of these soundbars would you recommend and why?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## tico1028

RobbW said:


> I just picked up a H7501 (Silver) on the big A site yesterday as it was down from $289 to $240 (that's instabuy territory for me) and even though I have the UN65HU8550 Flat, I'm looking forward to seeing if I can make this work as an interim upgrade until we can get the GoldenEar proper home theatre that I'm saving for right now.
> 
> Interestingly, I noticed the price was back up to $289 today so not sure why it dropped for such a short time but was glad to be in the right place/right time...for once!
> 
> Reviews have indeed seemed positive and while I'm not delusional and expecting it to compete with true high end soundbars, it seems like it should provide a nice bump over the stock TV speakers and should certainly be a nice mid-level upgrade at a good price.
> 
> I'll try to report back with impressions once it's up and running. Anyone interested may want to watch that site like a hawk as the price has been fluctuating like the stock market lately. I've been watching it for a while and it was around $329 the week before and closer to $400 a few weeks ago.
> 
> RobbW


How did this work out for you? I am buying a curved sound bar, but possibly putting it on a flat Samsung as well.


----------



## jaw4527

Looking to buy a soundbar for ~$300 to go with a 50" Vizio (probably mounting). Only must have is bluetooth. Ideally comes with wireless or built in sub. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## RobbW

tico1028 said:


> How did this work out for you? I am buying a curved sound bar, but possibly putting it on a flat Samsung as well.


Well, I pushed my UN65HU8550 back a tiny bit and have the 7501 sitting in front of the TV and on top of the stand, with a tiny portion of the very back center of the soundbar resting snugly just a few millimeters under the bottom of the TV. 

Certainly, it's not a perfect match as if I had the curved set, but it's an extremely good pairing nonetheless, and the short height of the soundbar is extremely unobtrusive. 

I had looked at many other soundbars at various times, and very few could have sat under the TV as this does without obscuring the bottom of the display by an inch or so. The soundbar is clearly well made with nice brushed aluminum, and looks good without being flashy.

I wish I could give as much praise to the sound. While I like it in general, and while it's a vast improvement to the built in speakers, (and the wireless sub is a good match), I have a couple of issues that I wish had been more thought out or more clearly explained.

First, I have HDMI ARC to the TV, 2nd HDMI in from the Oppo BD, and optical from my PS4. All sound, including other devices connected to the TV by separate HDMI INs (DirecTV DVR, HTPC) all worked perfectly once Anynet+ was turned on. It was nice not to have to check connections, etc.

But there are three surround modes, Auto, Off, and On, and all THREE (?) sound different. I don't get why Auto sounds different; I would think it would sound the same as off or on? Also, there is no flag to let you know whether you're listening in Dolby, DTS, PCM, etc...you have to use other sources like TV audio settings to help you know, or you'll just have to guess.

The sound quality is above average (and an instabuy for $240), but it's not perfect. Perhaps the soundbar needs to log some additional hours to warm things up, but I felt it was missing "sparkle" in the high end and even with Treble boosted, I couldn't quite get the high end to where I would have liked it. Nonetheless, the wireless sub is satisfyingly punchy, and the vocals are so much clearer than they were with the built in TV speakers.

I watched the improv laden Rhapsody In Blue on my Berlin Phil smartapp tonight and felt the piano acoustics sounded pretty impressive for coming out of that small bar. 

Anyway, quick impressions for you -- hope that helps!


----------



## tico1028

RobbW said:


> Well, I pushed my UN65HU8550 back a tiny bit and have the 7501 sitting in front of the TV and on top of the stand, with a tiny portion of the very back center of the soundbar resting snugly just a few millimeters under the bottom of the TV.
> 
> Certainly, it's not a perfect match as if I had the curved set, but it's an extremely good pairing nonetheless, and the short height of the soundbar is extremely unobtrusive.
> 
> I had looked at many other soundbars at various times, and very few could have sat under the TV as this does without obscuring the bottom of the display by an inch or so. The soundbar is clearly well made with nice brushed aluminum, and looks good without being flashy.
> 
> I wish I could give as much praise to the sound. While I like it in general, and while it's a vast improvement to the built in speakers, (and the wireless sub is a good match), I have a couple of issues that I wish had been more thought out or more clearly explained.
> 
> First, I have HDMI ARC to the TV, 2nd HDMI in from the Oppo BD, and optical from my PS4. All sound, including other devices connected to the TV by separate HDMI INs (DirecTV DVR, HTPC) all worked perfectly once Anynet+ was turned on. It was nice not to have to check connections, etc.
> 
> But there are three surround modes, Auto, Off, and On, and all THREE (?) sound different. I don't get why Auto sounds different; I would think it would sound the same as off or on? Also, there is no flag to let you know whether you're listening in Dolby, DTS, PCM, etc...you have to use other sources like TV audio settings to help you know, or you'll just have to guess.
> 
> The sound quality is above average (and an instabuy for $240), but it's not perfect. Perhaps the soundbar needs to log some additional hours to warm things up, but I felt it was missing "sparkle" in the high end and even with Treble boosted, I couldn't quite get the high end to where I would have liked it. Nonetheless, the wireless sub is satisfyingly punchy, and the vocals are so much clearer than they were with the built in TV speakers.
> 
> I watched the improv laden Rhapsody In Blue on my Berlin Phil smartapp tonight and felt the piano acoustics sounded pretty impressive for coming out of that small bar.
> 
> Anyway, quick impressions for you -- hope that helps!


Good write-up, thanks! I read many reviews on the 7500 soundbar, and they almost all said a variation of the same thing: the speakers were good, but not great - almost what you are describing. My search will continue for now, but I do think this will be a viable option for my needs.

One question - how are your devices currently set up? Is the PS4 connected via optical to the soundbar, or to the television?


----------



## RobbW

tico1028 said:


> Good write-up, thanks! I read many reviews on the 7500 soundbar, and they almost all said a variation of the same thing: the speakers were good, but not great - almost what you are describing. My search will continue for now, but I do think this will be a viable option for my needs.
> 
> One question - how are your devices currently set up? Is the PS4 connected via optical to the soundbar, or to the television?


PS4 is connected via optical to the soundbar.

RobbW


----------



## triggernick

*New house!*

Relocated for work, All my Home Theater equipment that I have been collecting over the years is now moving out of the living room and into the basement. That leaves the living room with plain old TV speakers. After having my nice 5.1 setup for 6 years, TV speakers just sound awful. Enter the soundbar journey. went to the local best buy and tested a ton of the offered soundbars. I found that my 5.1 system has me truly spoiled. The only soundbars at Best Buy that had me interested were the B&W panarama 2, and the Sony HT9 (didn’t sound as dynamic as the B&W but certainly better than most). after researching online I found a Paradigm dealer 10 miles away to so I sampled the Soundscape as well. It's really hard to compare soundbars in different rooms with different sources/setups and samples.
to ME the B&W sounded more balanced with clearer mids and more precise highs (BUT this was in their sound controlled "Magnolia" room), but the Paradigm had fuller and more controlled bass (Middle of a sales floor in a much larger room). 

sampling in different rooms is a challenge, does anyone else have experience with these 2 soundbars? any side by side comparisons? most of the stuff I've found says the Paradigm Soundscape is the hands-down winner. when my ears preferred the B&W (more expensive too) I'm second guessing myself and the parameters of the testing. I really WANT to prefer the Paradigm Soundscape, talk me into it! 

I'm thinking my next step is to bring both home, and sample them in my living room right next to each other... just wanted some other opinions before I light up the credit card


----------



## 49Merc

You are in a very difficult situation. Even though I've not like to do it I suggest you purchase both then audition in home. If not possible to purchase both at the same time purchase one the have one or more people with to the get their reaction in writing. Take that unit back, purchase the other. Repeat process with same friends. Hopefully this will enable you to decide.

Btw, I was going to buy the HT9 until really great AVS members helped me to reconfigure our 5.1 audio so that it solved my issues. I wear hearing aids and had trouble with vocals. Now all is great and we saved money.

Secretly hoping the Sony HT9 turns out to be a great soundbar for you. Please keep us updated. Good luck.


----------



## KeeblerFSU

*Good Intermediate Sound Bar?*

Hi,

I am looking for a good intermediate sound bar. Nothing too over the top. My new entertainment center does not support me having the speaker towers i used to have there and i dont really want all the wires run for a full 5.1, so it looks like a sound bar is my best option. 

I currently have a 65" Vizio TV, and plugged into it are the following:
Digital cable box
Xbox One
Apple TV

At the moment i am just running the sound out of the TV speakers temporarily (which arent terrible honestly), but i would like a little more. Im not going for super in depth sound, but i want it to sound good. I have read all over that BOSE is way overpriced, and i was thinking about a SONOS bar. 

I am ok having a separate sub if its wireless. I have a perfect place to put it right next to an outlet. 

I have a logitech harmony remote that i use to control everything, so one of my requirements is that the speaker would work with it so i dont need another remote. I would think that wouldnt be a problem. 

Also, i would like to be able to play music through it if possible wirelessly from either my phone or computer, so that connection would be nice. 

I am sure there are many things out there that would fit my requirements but i dont really know which way to go. I would really like to stay under $1,000. What would you guys recommend? 

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## fidelis1

Hello,

I'm looking for a decent soundbar that's around $130 or less. I currently have a 32" Samsung TV.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## mrchrys

fidelis1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a decent soundbar that's around $130 or less. I currently have a 32" Samsung TV.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Probably Vizio soundbar.

That said, I bought a Sony HTCT550 soundbar couple of years ago. Didn't like it. I ended-up getting Bose SOLO soundbar and liked that much better. It was expensive ($400ish) but I thought it was very good.

I know Bose is usually disliked my audiophiles but to my ears it sounded better than Sony.


----------



## mrchrys

jaw4527 said:


> Looking to buy a soundbar for ~$300 to go with a 50" Vizio (probably mounting). Only must have is bluetooth. Ideally comes with wireless or built in sub. Any thoughts? Thanks!


Probably Bose Solo 10 (older model) which is < $300 and Avantree Bluetooth transmitter/receiver. This way, it'd be able to decode Bluetooth APTx codecs too!


----------



## cajieboy

Has anyone heard of any upcoming soundbars under $800 range coming out to the market? IFA or other CE Shows?


----------



## Scuzzo

hello all, i have had a Vizio VSB210 with wireless sub for many years now and it has finally kicked the bucket... and such... no sound just the on light.. did all the trouble shooting so its prob the board or some internal circut... so its time to get a new bar... i want to spend around 3 or 400 bucks... i have already tried a Vizio 5.1 and its was just weak and the fany remote was just not a good idea.. so no fancy LED remote... cant read it in a dim room.. but anyway... what are some good soundbars to look at... i kinda want to stay away from the Pioneer at this range.. because of the popping issues and disconnect from the wireless SW... so that means i guess... the Yamaha 203... the Sony 370 or 770, 780 or perhaps a old stock sony 660.. but what other sound bars should i look at... to tell the truth if i could ever find a VSB210 in working condition on the cheap... i would take that in a second...


----------



## fidelis1

mrchrys said:


> Probably Vizio soundbar.
> 
> That said, I bought a Sony HTCT550 soundbar couple of years ago. Didn't like it. I ended-up getting Bose SOLO soundbar and liked that much better. It was expensive ($400ish) but I thought it was very good.
> 
> I know Bose is usually disliked my audiophiles but to my ears it sounded better than Sony.


Thanks for the suggestions. $400 is out of my price range when it comes to the Bose SOLO soundbar. What is the model of the Vizio soundbar?


----------



## jclimber99

I recently bought the Vizio SB4051-C0 from Costco for $219 (on sale, I think regular price there is $279 or $299). So far I really like this soundbar, it's way better than the TV sound and pretty much as good as my receiver with HTIB speakers (Infinity set, the subwoofer died). I wanted to simplify and decided I didn't really need my receiver anymore, all my sources plug into the Samsung OneConnect box instead. I've connected the soundbar and TV via the HDMI ARC connection, works pretty well in that the soundbar turns on with the TV and sound (volume/mute) is controlled by the TV remote (don't need the soundbar remote unless settings need to be changed).

The soundbar itself has an HDMI input to replace the one it's using on the TV so you don't lose any HDMI inputs. The subwoofer is wireless which helps since the rear speakers connect to the subwoofer with (very long) wires. The manual states that Dolby Digital is only detected when using the optical/coaxial inputs but I found that to not be the case, it also detects that when connected via ARC. Out of the box the voice/audio did not quite match up when using the antenna source so I had to set the audio delay to 120 (ms?) on the TV side and that worked great. For viewing from my Apple TV this is not necessary (TV keeps track of different settings for different sources). 

Bluetooth is supported but I have not tested that out. Some of the online reviews are critical of the heavy bass but I found it to be fine by just lowering the base setting a few notches. I have it sitting on a stand below my wall-mounted TV but it does support being wall-mounted as well. Overall I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Scuzzo

just a bit of follow up... i ended up finding a sony 660.. for around 130 plus shipping its a bit more power than the vizio i had 15 vs 330 but it was at such a steal of a price i figured what the heck... all in all it has good reviews and lots of bells and whistles.. it should be a step up from my vizio vsb210... we will see..


----------



## earndog

I'm in the process of getting ready to sell my Existing HT setup and thinking about getting a Soundbar setup. Has anyone done a Soundbar to just fill in for fronts and still have wired rears? This is soley to ma wife happy, haha


----------



## Potomac

Hello. Would like a soundbar recommendation for the Sony 55" X850C? 12X12 room 8 foot ceiling height Thanks


----------



## llzink

earndog said:


> I'm in the process of getting ready to sell my Existing HT setup and thinking about getting a Soundbar setup. Has anyone done a Soundbar to just fill in for fronts and still have wired rears? This is soley to ma wife happy, haha


Yes, I am in the same boat. I don't think it can be done unless you buy a passive soundbar and keep your receiver. I would love to be able to somehow buy a active soundbar with wireless sub and somehow get my already installed in-ceiling surround speakers to work. I don't want to buy a passive soundbar (which are more expensive for some reason) and also buy a new receiver since my old receiver does not have any HDMI inputs. Want to simplify things but not loose the surround sound. Ultimately, probably going to just buy a decent soundbar and remove the receiver and leave the in-ceiling speakers disconnected. Hopefully, the soundbar will product good enough sound I will not miss surround very much.


----------



## Zeroburn

Hi,

So I'm looking for a decent budget 2.1 soundbar setup for my Vizio M55-C2 tv. I just want to see how well these bars help on the audio compared with the built in speakers.

So far these are all I can come up with and I can't seem to find any reviews about them:

VIZIO SB3821-C6

Samsung HW-HM45C

LG LAC55S 

Anyone have any opinions on these or have others I should consider and look at?


----------



## Bocconi8

Sonos play bar (without sub) vs Visio 4051 (with sub)? I'm considering the sonos for multi room capabilities, but if the Visio sounds as good or better for music and movies, not worth the premium, I have a 70" Visio TV. Thanks!


----------



## danbfree

Zeroburn said:


> Hi,
> 
> LG LAC55S


Loving my LAS551H, $195 on Amazon, I scored mine at Fry's on sale for $149 and I'm blown away for the money.


----------



## Chayansa

Can anyone suggest if Sony ct770 is better or philips htl6140?


----------



## Zeroburn

danbfree said:


> Loving my LAS551H, $195 on Amazon, I scored mine at Fry's on sale for $149 and I'm blown away for the money.


Looks like I'm leaning on that one and or spending extra to get the Polk Magnifi bar.... heard this one at Best Buy and loved it. Right now my wallet hates me so I'm hoping for a holiday sale maybe.


Thanks for the help though.


----------



## danbfree

Zeroburn said:


> Looks like I'm leaning on that one and or spending extra to get the Polk Magnifi bar.... heard this one at Best Buy and loved it. Right now my wallet hates me so I'm hoping for a holiday sale maybe.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help though.


The LG just went on sale for $149 plus free shipping anywhere at Fry's... $195 or more anywhere else so quite the bargain... BUT just looked and it's sold out for shipping but most stores have them in stock. If you live near one and you need a promo code let me know and you can use mine


----------



## Zeroburn

danbfree said:


> The LG just went on sale for $149 plus free shipping anywhere at Fry's... $195 or more anywhere else so quite the bargain... BUT just looked and it's sold out for shipping but most stores have them in stock. If you live near one and you need a promo code let me know and you can use mine


Do you know when this deal ends? I'm hoping to maybe pick it up by Friday or Thursday..


----------



## danbfree

Zeroburn said:


> Do you know when this deal ends? I'm hoping to maybe pick it up by Friday or Thursday..


The price is good all week, through Saturday, you just have to hope your local store doesn't sell out by then... Then again, you could get lucky and they could even come back into stock for shipping this week too, but probably not...


----------



## fletty999

*Help me choose a Soundbar*

Hello All,


I am designing an entertainment system for the cabins of a large yacht (70m+) and I need a soundbar that can meet the following criteria:


- Good quality (Bose or better)
- We have a 3.5mm input jack wall plate that is used to play music in the cabin, this needs to be an input into the soundbar as well as the TV input, and can be switched between the two without changing any cables
- Preferably an all in one unit without a subwoofer.




Any suggestions are appreciated,
Fletty


----------



## Anjin

*Playbar for 55" TV w/ FM and bluetooth, w/o or integral sub*

Hi,

Looking to buy soundbar for upcoming 55" TV, most likely not curved. Soundbar should have pretty good sound quality, but SWMBO will not tolerate external sub. So no sub or internal one. We have few toddlers running around, and during prime TV hours (for adults) the sub could not be used anyway. FM-tuner and bluetooth would score points, if soundbars with both exist. Bottomline is that I'm looking to enhance the sound of < 1200 USD TV, so good sound quality is nice, but budget has to be reasonable. Three figures anyway, the lower the better.

P.S. I do have separate "movie room" with better equipment, but when we moved it got banned from the new apartments living room


----------



## muradin007

I'm looking for a "soundbase", I don't have too much space for my setup, so an extra separate subwoofer makes me skeptical. My price is negotiable, although it shouldn't be very wide. I looked at the sony ht-xt1, yamaha srt-1500, and the zvox lineup but none of the zvox boxes have HDMI inputs.

I'm not looking for audiophile quality here. I'll be using components like a 360, and Wii, hooked up to a DVDO product and then plugging that audio into the soundbar. I'd prefer to have an HDMI input 

Any suggestions?


----------



## 49Merc

Anjin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking to buy soundbar for upcoming 55" TV, most likely not curved. Soundbar should have pretty good sound quality, but SWMBO will not tolerate external sub. So no sub or internal one. We have few toddlers running around, and during prime TV hours (for adults) the sub could not be used anyway. FM-tuner and bluetooth would score points, if soundbars with both exist. Bottomline is that I'm looking to enhance the sound of < 1200 USD TV, so good sound quality is nice, but budget has to be reasonable. Three figures anyway, the lower the better.
> 
> P.S. I do have separate "movie room" with better equipment, but when we moved it got banned from the new apartments living room


No soundbars have fm tuners. Check out BestBuy.com or Crutchfield.com or Amazon


----------



## 49Merc

muradin007 said:


> I'm looking for a "soundbase", I don't have too much space for my setup, so an extra separate subwoofer makes me skeptical. My price is negotiable, although it shouldn't be very wide. I looked at the sony ht-xt1, yamaha srt-1500, and the zvox lineup but none of the zvox boxes have HDMI inputs.
> 
> I'm not looking for audiophile quality here. I'll be using components like a 360, and Wii, hooked up to a DVDO product and then plugging that audio into the soundbar. I'd prefer to have an HDMI input
> 
> Any suggestions?


Any particular reason a soundbar is not acceptable. I have heard Bose has a good sound base.


----------



## muradin007

I'm preferring a soundbase because sound bars usually come with a seperate subwoofer. I don't really have a good place to that subwoofer (I don't have much room). If it's a soundbar with an integrated subwoofer, that may work too, I wonder about the quality of those though. 

I'm sure the Bose is great, it doesn't have HDMI connectivity though..


----------



## 49Merc

muradin007 said:


> I'm preferring a soundbase because sound bars usually come with a seperate subwoofer. I don't really have a good place to that subwoofer (I don't have much room). If it's a soundbar with an integrated subwoofer, that may work too, I wonder about the quality of those though.
> 
> I'm sure the Bose is great, it doesn't have HDMI connectivity though..


There are soundbars without subs. Many being passive, some not.


----------



## 49Merc

muradin007 said:


> I'm preferring a soundbase because sound bars usually come with a seperate subwoofer. I don't really have a good place to that subwoofer (I don't have much room). If it's a soundbar with an integrated subwoofer, that may work too, I wonder about the quality of those though.
> 
> I'm sure the Bose is great, it doesn't have HDMI connectivity though..


This article may interest you. Also, Google soundbars without subwoofers.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-TWXV2q70zMs/learn/learningcenter/home/sound-bar.html


----------



## muradin007

Ah, thank you for referring that article. I unfortunately have already read it when I was beginning my sound research.

I imagine a sound bar with no integrated bass, would sound worse than a soundbase that integrated that together. It seems like you would have everything in the soundbase, while lacking in a soundbar. Am I correct?


----------



## 49Merc

muradin007 said:


> Ah, thank you for referring that article. I unfortunately have already read it when I was beginning my sound research.
> 
> I imagine a sound bar with no integrated bass, would sound worse than a soundbase that integrated that together. It seems like you would have everything in the soundbase, while lacking in a soundbar. Am I correct?


I actually cannot answer your question. Try to audition a Sonos soundbar. It's soundbar is optional. I listened to it today and in some instances found the sub overwhelming. So difficult to judge any product in-store. They are rarely fine tuned. I like the idea of a soundbox if it has enough power. Good luck.


----------



## muradin007

49Merc said:


> I actually cannot answer your question. Try to audition a Sonos soundbar. It's soundbar is optional. I listened to it today and in some instances found the sub overwhelming. So difficult to judge any product in-store. They are rarely fine tuned. I like the idea of a soundbox if it has enough power. Good luck.


Thank you! I'll check it out.


----------



## froznMD

So I returned my JBL sb400, been looking for a while now and still have not found something I like. I just noticed Best Buy had the denon S514 on sale for 400, was looking to pick that up and try it out. The only other Soundbar I really like is the Harman Kardon Sb26 but it's still 600. trying not to break the bank. Any other choices I should look into?


----------



## The_Panda_Chef

Recommendations for the best bang for the buck? I just got a Samsung 50" 7100 4K TV, really would like some nice sound in a decently priced package. I have a 7.1 system in my living room and this would be for my bedroom. I want something that is going to give me as good as I can get without going full home theater. I watch a lot of movies and play some games. I will be mounting the TV to the wall and would like to mount the soundbar as well. Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## raqball

Anyone have the Yamaha YSP-1600 yet? I am seriously considering it..

Thanks!


----------



## raqball

Went ahead and ordered one from Amazon. It will be here tomorrow. I'll update with my thoughts as apparently not many here have the unit.


----------



## reemas

The_Panda_Chef said:


> Recommendations for the best bang for the buck? I just got a Samsung 50" 7100 4K TV, really would like some nice sound in a decently priced package. I have a 7.1 system in my living room and this would be for my bedroom. I want something that is going to give me as good as I can get without going full home theater. I watch a lot of movies and play some games. I will be mounting the TV to the wall and would like to mount the soundbar as well. Any suggestions are much appreciated.



I'm also looking for something similar. Curious if the yamaha ysp-1600 true surround actually works well?


----------



## Guitar Ed

I am purchasing a 65" Samsung JS8500. It will be going into an entertainment center. My budget us under $300 over $200 is fine. Ease of use is huge for wife's happiness. I do have a large sub I can tie into. This will be mainly for watching television, sports, movies and series. 


Thanks in advance, Ed.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

Guitar Ed said:


> I am purchasing a 65" Samsung JS8500. It will be going into an entertainment center. My budget us under $300 over $200 is fine. Ease of use is huge for wife's happiness. I do have a large sub I can tie into. This will be mainly for watching television, sports, movies and series.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance, Ed.


We must be long lost twins because I am in the same situation. Just bought the 8500, similar budget, and ease of use for the wife is important. The only difference is that I don't have a sub and would prefer a wireless one as the wife is tired of cables. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Guitar Ed

RYANtheTIGER said:


> We must be long lost twins because I am in the same situation. Just bought the 8500, similar budget, and ease of use for the wife is important. The only difference is that I don't have a sub and would prefer a wireless one as the wife is tired of cables.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Sounds like we are both ACC fans as well.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

The Samsung HW-J450 is on sale for $147.99 ... Good buy? Anyone got any info on this?


----------



## TheDaveMan

Does anyone have any experience with the Polk Audio SB1? Is the Play-Fi system effective? Is there any other soundbar of similar quality for the $400 it costs at Best Buy?


----------



## sannitig

HK sb26 vs Sony ht-ct 780 and ht-st5

I'm selling my Onkyo tx-nr 609 and two Polk rti 4 speakers.

Sad to see them go but wife wants no wires and I want great sound for a cheap price. Best bang for buck.

DEVICES:
refurb sb26 for $400cad taxes in
The Sony ht-ct780 is $308 taxes in woohoo (that's cheap)
I'm still waiting on the ht-st5 price.

USAGE:
everyday use 
tv (kdl 60" bravia) 
movies (plex) 
music (currently stream from Onkyo app, I like my music)
Living room/dining room = 23x13 (living only is 15x13)

Sony is nice due to only having one remote for all devices but are the two Sony I mentioned crap sound compared to HK?


----------



## sannitig

HK sb26 vs Sony ht-ct 780 and ht-st5

I'm selling my Onkyo tx-nr 609 and two Polk rti 4 speakers.

Sad to see them go but wife wants no wires and I want great sound for a cheap price. Best bang for buck.

DEVICES:
refurb sb26 for $400cad taxes in
The Sony ht-ct780 is $308 taxes in woohoo (that's cheap)
I'm still waiting on the ht-st5 price.

USAGE:
everyday use 
tv (kdl 60" bravia) 
movies (plex) 
music (currently stream from Onkyo app, I like my music)
Living room/dining room = 23x13 (living only is 15x13)

Sony is nice due to only having one remote for all devices but are the two Sony I mentioned crap sound compared to HK?


----------



## heebdawg16

Can't help but notice this "help me choose" thread is about 30 questions posted for every 1 response someone receives....lol


----------



## sannitig

It's cause they're so damn popular now!!!


----------



## CRTforever

Take a deep breath, open your wallet and get the Paradigm Soundscape. Pretty good bass without a subwoofer.

My $.02


----------



## sannitig

CRTforever said:


> Take a deep breath, open your wallet and get the Paradigm Soundscape. Pretty good bass without a subwoofer.
> 
> My $.02


So I couldn't wait any longer because of the price I was getting with the HK. I ended up buying the HK SB 26. Hopefully I will not be disappointed.

I'm coming from a pair of Polk RTi4's and an Onkyo TX-NR609. Let's see what will sound better, hope I didn't make the wrong choice


----------



## ccguy

*Any 5.1 w/wireless sub & rears besides Vizio*

I just bought a UN65JS8500 and now I need good sound. I have a Pioneer Elite/Boston Acoustic setup still in boxes from the recent move. But between not wanting to wire for surrounds and the wife's reluctance to the front towers in the room, I'm thinking an upper-mid range soundbars setup may be acceptable. I really like the setup of the Vizio with the 3 channel bar + wireless sub & rears wired to the sub. Unfortunately it looks like they discontinued the 5451 and the current lineup just feels like it'd be too small for the room (16x20 w/cathedral ceiling). Is anyone aware of any other similar set ups? 
I just think in a room that size the surround effects need to be coming from the rear or sides to have a true surround feel.
I've searched a lot and the only one I found was from Sony and that also looks to be a discontinued 2014 model with no 2015 replacement.
Even if it doesn't come as a package, I'd be interested in hearing of any soundbars with wireless sub that have the option to add the wireless (to the front) rears. 
I'm really surprised Vizio dropped the 5451 since the average tv size people are buying is growing and the model got some impressive reviews for a relatively inexpensive system. As good if not better than other bars listing for much higher prices.


----------



## Guitar Ed

RYANtheTIGER said:


> We must be long lost twins because I am in the same situation. Just bought the 8500, similar budget, and ease of use for the wife is important. The only difference is that I don't have a sub and would prefer a wireless one as the wife is tired of cables.
> 
> Thanks guys!


I ended up purchasing a Polk Magnifi. It is thin enough not to block the screen and fits between the front portion of the stand and the television. I move it slightly to the left so the remote still works. 

The Magnifi turns on and off with the JS8500 and the tv remote controls the volume. Sound is nice.


----------



## decheung

Hey folks,

I currently have a Sony HT-CT550W sound bar that I got a steep discount a few years ago. Now I'm looking to upgrade to a 60"+ 4K TV, and I'm thinking of getting a new soundbar as well.

I've never liked the CT550W - all the dialog sounds muffled. Now, I probably have some hearing damage - but not that much!

Any one have any recommendations for my situation?


----------



## mrogers07

I like the Polks.


----------



## sannitig

I just set up the SB 26 and am not happy. I'm not an audiophile but compared to my Onkyo TX-NR609 (which I just f*cking sold like an idiot) and my polk RTi4s, this thing sounds terrible.

I guess it's a good soundbar but I think that's all it is, a sound bar.

Nice sub, love that, not sure what I'm going to do now though. I'm so mad at myself for selling the Onkyo for $300 CAD. Like really mad at myself. I will probably just return this and buy another receiver again, used this time and tell my wife that she has to deal with the wires. She actually feels bad at the level of my disappointment.


----------



## Try1stAskLast

*Another newbie looking for a soundbar*

I'm a newbie like so many others in this thread.

Looking for a 'good' soundbar specifically to:

Improve ability to hear dialogue in movies
Even out the sound to minimize sudden loudness (commercials, explosions...)
Automatically turn on/off (and change volume) via the current TV remote

This is for an Insignia 55" Roku TV, Model NS-55DR420NA16 which we recently purchased and love except for very poor dialogue sound in movies. It has Digital Audio output and HDMI ARC. I believe I want to use the HDMI ARC so that the sound bar will be powered on/off and controlled via the current TV remote, correct?

We are not audiophiles, so just want the least expensive solution (hopefully, under $200)

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## AmishFury

my mom bought a tv for her bedroom and big surprise the built in speakers on her new tv don't sound as good as the built in on the bulky old CRT it replaced

space is a concern... you can't really see in the photo but her cable box is behind the tv and the gap under the tv enough for the remote for the box to work and not really any other place to put the cable box

not sure if a soundbar would be the best option or what but one thing that is 100% necessary is an optical input as the TV has no other audio out option

TV Samsung UN32J5205

no room for a subwoofer, budget is $100 or less just needs to sound better than the TV's own speakers


----------



## dlca1

I've been reading through the threads and trying to understand tradeoffs between a high-end soundbar vs. bookshelf speakers.

My setup:
- 65" LG OLED
- Yamaha A-1000 Receiver
- I put away my Polk Audio floor standing speakers because we have two little kids running around and I wanted to simplify.
- Energy Take-5 Powered subwoofer. 
- Set of in-ceiling speakers (use as surround)

- We mainly watch television/netflix and listen to streamed music (pandora, amazon prime, etc)
- I like the idea/convenience of a soundbar.

I'd like to improve the sound and voice clarity. Sometimes, I have a harder time hearing what people are saying.

Budget isn't an issue, but want to be practical and of good value.

Open to any suggestions. I'd love to hear pros/cons if I get something like the Sonos Playbar vs JBL LSR-305 (recommended by Ellebob in another thread). 

I happen to have a set of old Take-5 speakers gathering dust in the garage. How much better is something like the JBL LSR-305 or playbar than the Take-5?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jacksonmaha

I just picked up the Martin Logan Motion Vision soundbar at BB for $799.99 plus tax and I have to say it is pretty freaking awesome. This is marked down from $1499.99 due to the fact they are releasing a new model with airplay and some other options I don't really care about. For me it was between this and the Sonos, and I can say this beats the Sonos by a mile. Just my two cents.


----------



## 49Merc

jacksonmaha said:


> I just picked up the Martin Logan Motion Vision soundbar at BB for $799.99 plus tax and I have to say it is pretty freaking awesome. This is marked down from $1499.99 due to the fact they are releasing a new model with airplay and some other options I don't really care about. For me it was between this and the Sonos, and I can say this beats the Sonos by a mile. Just my two cents.


How is with dialogue from tv, on demand and Blu Ray or dvd's?


----------



## jacksonmaha

Dialogue is amazing! The folded motion tweeters handle everything thrown at them. 
You have 30 days to return if you don't like it. 
I'm thinking about a sub now but this thing has great bass as well.


----------



## brettdt88

*LG Sound bars - Choose them or not?*

I have been doing a lot of research into a middle of the road (budget wise) sound bar and have read pretty good reviews for the LG LAS751M bar and its sound quality (at least as far as the CNET review goes). I have also seen the the LAS851M sound bar is the model up and on sale for another $150 more but cant find a single professional review for it online, and very few user reviews on the internet as well. Does anybody own or have any experience with these bars? I particularly like them because of their ultra slim profile which would allow me to keep my tv on its stand and not prop it up because of the issue with blocking the IR sensor. I have a Samsung UN60F8000 TV FYI, which creates all kinds of problems when trying to place a soundbar in front of it while the tv rests on an entertainment console.


Thank you all for your help and opinions!


----------



## jrw1

*Soundbar with abilty to adjust l-r balance*

I'm looking for a soundbar where I can adjust the speakers left and right balance. This would be for a center only soundbar and not a 5.1 system. My problem is my hearing in my left ear is about 2/3's that of my right ear. Consequently when the speakers are center balanced, the sound will seem to be skewed to my right. With my current TV (a Sony LCD Rear Projection - KDF50E3000) which has good speakers, I can compensate for this by adjusting the balance to the left via the TV's menu (note: I have the L-R set at 75% - 25%).
I'm now looking to buy a new TV (probably a 55" LG OLED). The speakers on it probably won't be adequate - thus the need for a sounbar. However, I cannot find a soundbar with the ability to adjust the L-R balance. DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANY?
NOTE: A sound-stand/base/pad speaker system would also be acceptable if it had this feature and the ability to decrease the bass volume level as well if it has built-in subwoofers.


----------



## John The River

dlca1 said:


> I've been reading through the threads and trying to understand tradeoffs between a high-end soundbar vs. bookshelf speakers.
> 
> My setup:
> - 65" LG OLED
> - Yamaha A-1000 Receiver
> - I put away my Polk Audio floor standing speakers because we have two little kids running around and I wanted to simplify.
> - Energy Take-5 Powered subwoofer.
> - Set of in-ceiling speakers (use as surround)
> 
> - We mainly watch television/netflix and listen to streamed music (pandora, amazon prime, etc)
> - I like the idea/convenience of a soundbar.
> 
> I'd like to improve the sound and voice clarity. Sometimes, I have a harder time hearing what people are saying.
> 
> Budget isn't an issue, but want to be practical and of good value.
> 
> Open to any suggestions. I'd love to hear pros/cons if I get something like the Sonos Playbar vs JBL LSR-305 (recommended by Ellebob in another thread).
> 
> I happen to have a set of old Take-5 speakers gathering dust in the garage. How much better is something like the JBL LSR-305 or playbar than the Take-5?
> 
> Thanks in advance


This post and the one above touch on the quality of today's 'brand new' speakers and yesterday's gear. My opinion is (from helping friends and dealing with trying to mix and match new and old gear in the house) that most of the time the older speakers were built better and sound richer. The new gear has new tricks like 'Time Delay' and wireless Bluetooth reception.

Where I get lost is trying to follow a hookup description that goes through a gaming console, I don't game. Seems odd to me. 

I would never throw out a pair of speakers older than fifteen years, driving them and wiring them up is the challenge.


----------



## benboy12

Hi All,

I am looking for a sound bar around the $300 range. I know that something in the price range won't give me the best sound quality. However, I am currently using the speakers built into my flat screen TV. My assumption is that anything would be better than that.

I have narrowed it down to a few choices:

1.) LG LAS751 - On Sale for $247

2.) Samsung HW-J55 - On sale for $280

3.) Vizio SB4051-C0 - On Sale for $299

I currently own an LG TV, but am looking at a new Samsung TV. I am not sure if having both components manufactured by the same company would provide any benefit or not. Also, I am open to suggestions besides the sound bars above.


----------



## benboy12

*Sound Bar*

Hi All,

I am looking for a sound bar around the $300 range. I know that something in the price range won't give me the best sound quality. However, I am currently using the speakers built into my flat screen TV. My assumption is that anything would be better than that.

I have narrowed it down to a few choices:

1.) LG LAS751 - On Sale for $247

2.) Samsung HW-J55 - On sale for $280

3.) Vizio SB4051-C0 - On Sale for $299

I currently own an LG TV, but am looking at a new Samsung TV. I am not sure if having both components manufactured by the same company would provide any benefit or not. Also, I am open to suggestions besides the sound bars above.


----------



## Taudit

Hi everyone,

I've been looking into several soundbars to add to a new TV I will be buying soon, on which I haven't fully decided yet either. 

From what I've gathered there are two main options of which I'm leaning towards Sonos atm:
-Sonos Playbar
-Heos Homecinema by Denon

Comparing both:
Pros for Sonos:
- More developed app
- Expandable to 5.1 surround (this is the main reason I'm leaning towards Sonos as I plan to expand)

Cons for Sonos:
- No DTS, although I'm not really sure if this applies to me or what it is.
- More expensive (€799 for Sonos / €699 for Heos) & Subwoofer included in price of Heos.

As for sound quality, I haven't been able to compare the two as I've only found a Sonos Playbar to listen to in a showroom.

I'd love to hear from owners or reviewers of both to provide me with some more insight as to which is better and why.
Also, if there are any alternatives worth considering and why.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## bootymonger

brettdt88 said:


> I have been doing a lot of research into a middle of the road (budget wise) sound bar and have read pretty good reviews for the LG LAS751M bar and its sound quality (at least as far as the CNET review goes). I have also seen the the LAS851M sound bar is the model up and on sale for another $150 more but cant find a single professional review for it online, and very few user reviews on the internet as well. Does anybody own or have any experience with these bars? I particularly like them because of their ultra slim profile which would allow me to keep my tv on its stand and not prop it up because of the issue with blocking the IR sensor. I have a Samsung UN60F8000 TV FYI, which creates all kinds of problems when trying to place a soundbar in front of it while the tv rests on an entertainment console.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help and opinions!





benboy12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for a sound bar around the $300 range. I know that something in the price range won't give me the best sound quality. However, I am currently using the speakers built into my flat screen TV. My assumption is that anything would be better than that.
> 
> I have narrowed it down to a few choices:
> 
> 1.) LG LAS751 - On Sale for $247
> 
> 2.) Samsung HW-J55 - On sale for $280
> 
> 3.) Vizio SB4051-C0 - On Sale for $299
> 
> I currently own an LG TV, but am looking at a new Samsung TV. I am not sure if having both components manufactured by the same company would provide any benefit or not. Also, I am open to suggestions besides the sound bars above.



Yeah, I can't seem to find any AVS user reviews about the LAS751M. As mentioned, you can get a decent price on it at $247 (compared to MSRP) on hhg and they also have the NP8340 Music Flow H3 for $80 (vs. nearly 2x that elsewhere) which can be used as rear surround channels (you'd need two). There's also a 11% coupon code making the entire 5.1 wireless soundbar system around $360. The other choice with wireless rear speakers (well, a wireless sub you'd have to put behind you and have wires going to the two rear channels) is the above mentioned Vizio SB4051-C0, which has decent reviews other than people say there's too much bass even with the woofer at zero. If you need wireless (or near wireless) rears, those two choices seem better (in terms of price) than the Sonos system which is very hard to find at anything other than the MSRP (so a sub, bar, and two rears end up costing WAY more than the Vizio or LG mentioned here).

There's one thread for the Vizio here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/195-soundbars/2084402-vizio-sb4051-co-review.html

I can't find anything like that for the LG LAS751M.

Anyway, can some forum members help these guys and future search results people by comparing the performance and reliability (e.g, wireless disconnects or pretty solid? speakers buzz/hiss when not is use or not an issue?) of the Vizio SB4051-C0 and the LG LAS751M? Well, you don't have to compare if you've only had experience with one or the other, but any comments are welcome. Some of the Amazon reviews are just 1 star because someone has a bad wifi/bluetooth connection or something, so I'd tend to focus more on knowledgeable AVS forum member comments. Thanks!


----------



## brettdt88

I appreciate you re-invigorating our above posts. I'm feel like this thread is now devoid of people helping and consistent of only people asking for help lol I heard the LAS751M in store and it sounded pretty good and you can't beat it's insanely low profile that is also shared on the LAS851M model. I wish there were more people that had experience with either of these bars to chime in. The LG sound share systems seems very interesting and $80 a piece for the read channels isn't unreasonable if I wanted to later convert the system to full 5.1 with wireless rear channels. I can't figure out if the LAS851M is worth the $100+ dollar price difference.


----------



## ccguy

bootymonger said:


> Yeah, I can't seem to find any AVS user reviews about the LAS751M. As mentioned, you can get a decent price on it at $247 (compared to MSRP) on hhg and they also have the NP8340 Music Flow H3 for $80 (vs. nearly 2x that elsewhere) which can be used as rear surround channels (you'd need two). There's also a 11% coupon code making the entire 5.1 wireless soundbar system around $360. The other choice with wireless rear speakers (well, a wireless sub you'd have to put behind you and have wires going to the two rear channels) is the above mentioned Vizio SB4051-C0, which has decent reviews other than people say there's too much bass even with the woofer at zero. If you need wireless (or near wireless) rears, those two choices seem better (in terms of price) than the Sonos system which is very hard to find at anything other than the MSRP (so a sub, bar, and two rears end up costing WAY more than the Vizio or LG mentioned here).
> 
> There's one thread for the Vizio here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/195-soundbars/2084402-vizio-sb4051-co-review.html
> 
> I can't find anything like that for the LG LAS751M.
> 
> Anyway, can some forum members help these guys and future search results people by comparing the performance and reliability (e.g, wireless disconnects or pretty solid? speakers buzz/hiss when not is use or not an issue?) of the Vizio SB4051-C0 and the LG LAS751M? Well, you don't have to compare if you've only had experience with one or the other, but any comments are welcome. Some of the Amazon reviews are just 1 star because someone has a bad wifi/bluetooth connection or something, so I'd tend to focus more on knowledgeable AVS forum member comments. Thanks!



I currently have the Vizio SB4051-C0 and while I think it sounds very good and has more than acceptable (for the price) genuine surround without the need to run wires to the rear and I don't feel the bass is as overactive as I expected, it does suffer from occasional brief but noticeable dropouts. The audio sporadically drops out for a fraction of a second, I am still within my return period with BB and if I cannot get this corrected I will be bringing it back. Also I am unsure if this a problem with the soundbar or the new Samsung 65JS8500. I have tried both the HDMI ARC connection and the optical, both have the same issue and based on other reports of issues with this soundbar I am thinking the problem is not generated by the tv.


So I am also curios about the LG LAS751M, I saw the model in the store and thought it sounded pretty good on its own with the sub but I sought out the Vizio for the rears and true rather than simulated surround effects. I failed to investigate far enough to find out the bar could be paired with the other musicflow speakers for surround sound. If anyone has heard these in that type of setup, how does it sound, especially how is the 4.1 for dialogue? I'm sure its fine in quiet scenes but does the sound that would normally be directed to a center channel get washed out in loud scenes?


----------



## bootymonger

The hhgregg deal for the LAS751M is over (back to $400 and no 11%), but the Music Flow H3s are still $80. I mostly talked myself out of the LAS751M for a 5.1 setup based on a couple of reviews (and the price shooting back up).

Page two of the CNET shows the downside of the surround setup:
http://www.cnet.com/products/lg-music-flow-las751m/2/



> Given how impressive the sound bar/sub was on its own, we found that listening in surround -- with the addition of a pair of LG's H3 speakers -- was disappointing in comparison. One reason is that, while the system can decode both DTS and Dolby surround soundtracks, if it receives a stereo signal -- such as from a CD -- it automatically translates this into an undefeatable faux-surround mode, which is terrible for listening to music.
> 
> Secondly, the app doesn't give you control over the level of each speaker, and there's no calibration routine, so you have to adjust the volume from each unit individually using trial and error. The net effect is that the soundfield never gelled when watching movies, and in fact the combination of the sound bar and sub without the surround speakers sounded more seamless. This was also partly due to the H3 speakers yielding a more "closed" sound than the sound bar, so there was a sonic disconnect on surround pans. A calibration routine would have helped even out these discrepancies.


The other negative review was one saying that the wireless speakers sometimes were out of sync, which I would imagine could be annoying:
http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/lg-music-flow-hands-on-review/



> Our only considerable complaint is a simple one: syncronization issues. While the system works extremely well with speakers spread throughout the home, whenever we tried pairing two speakers together for stereo sound, or setting speakers up to play a surround sound role, we found they had a tough time playing in concert. One speaker was always just a little bit off from the other in stereo mode, making the system sound as if some sort of chorus effect was turned on. It was worse when trying to use a pair of speakers as surrounds with the sound bar: There was almost no cohesiveness there.


Based on those I thought I might as well wait and see what comes with the new year.


----------



## kentg

jacksonmaha said:


> I just picked up the Martin Logan Motion Vision soundbar at BB for $799.99 plus tax and I have to say it is pretty freaking awesome. This is marked down from $1499.99 due to the fact they are releasing a new model with airplay and some other options I don't really care about. For me it was between this and the Sonos, and I can say this beats the Sonos by a mile. Just my two cents.


I have one of these that is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I am buying this on all of the positive feedback here and elsewhere. I was going to try and compare the Denon HEOS and the Sonos and pick one. Considering the price and the size of the speakers it sounds like no brainer and I am kind of surprised anyone looking in this price range wouldn’t jump on one even if you dont like it BB will take it back. Im pretty sure its going to be a keeper for me. I was also looking at the Yamaha ATMOS system like the 2500 but I watch in a vaulted great room and the ATMOS trickery would not be significant from what I can deduce. 
I also found the MLogan sub the Dynamo 300 new with free shipping on Amazon for $160 so I ordered one today and it should arive next week sometime. 
If the vocals and the overall sound is anywhere as good as people say I will be happy. 
I took back a POS onkyo (in my opinion) HTIB system that blew a speaker playing back interstellar with a volume level that wasnt really that loud. 
For the moment Im stuck with just the TV speakers until tomorrow. Sold the old Bose321 along with the Pioneer Plasma to a guy at work for $350.


----------



## Samuel Nguyen

Hi guys, im looking for a new soundbar or a home cinema for my Panasonic TV - TX-47AS650e - 47inch. It should cost around 200 euro and i prefer panasonic brand. I dont know anything about audio, so please recommend me something. I like the SC-HTB485EGK soundbar and im curious about the SC-BTT465EG9 home cinema. Thank you for your answer. P.S. i also want to get rid of the high volume of music/sound effects and low volume of dialogues during movies.


----------



## cajieboy

kentg said:


> I have one of these that is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I am buying this on all of the positive feedback here and elsewhere. I was going to try and compare the Denon HEOS and the Sonos and pick one. Considering the price and the size of the speakers it sounds like no brainer and I am kind of surprised anyone looking in this price range wouldn’t jump on one even if you dont like it BB will take it back. Im pretty sure its going to be a keeper for me. I was also looking at the Yamaha ATMOS system like the 2500 but I watch in a vaulted great room and the ATMOS trickery would not be significant from what I can deduce.
> I also found the MLogan sub the Dynamo 300 new with free shipping on Amazon for $160 so I ordered one today and it should arive next week sometime.
> If the vocals and the overall sound is anywhere as good as people say I will be happy.
> I took back a POS onkyo (in my opinion) HTIB system that blew a speaker playing back interstellar with a volume level that wasnt really that loud.
> For the moment Im stuck with just the TV speakers until tomorrow. Sold the old Bose321 along with the Pioneer Plasma to a guy at work for $350.


I've always liked Martin Logan and their designs. I remember Sound & Vision years ago when flat screens were becoming popular, and on their cover shot was a Pioneer 50" plasma on an HT wall, with Martin Logan "Fresco" speakers mounted beside it on the left, right and below at center. Great setup. 

Other than getting a super deal on a ML or similar, folks might want to wait a few weeks to after the upcoming 2016 CES. I'm sure the latest crop of soundbars will be shown by all the major players, and if you don't like the 2016 models, there's sure to be major price reductions on the older 2015's.


----------



## tommcarty

sannitig said:


> HK sb26 vs Sony ht-ct 780 and ht-st5
> 
> I'm selling my Onkyo tx-nr 609 and two Polk rti 4 speakers.
> 
> Sad to see them go but wife wants no wires and I want great sound for a cheap price. Best bang for buck.
> 
> DEVICES:
> refurb sb26 for $400cad taxes in
> The Sony ht-ct780 is $308 taxes in woohoo (that's cheap)
> I'm still waiting on the ht-st5 price.
> 
> USAGE:
> everyday use
> tv (kdl 60" bravia)
> movies (plex)
> music (currently stream from Onkyo app, I like my music)
> Living room/dining room = 23x13 (living only is 15x13)
> 
> Sony is nice due to only having one remote for all devices but are the two Sony I mentioned crap sound compared to HK?


i had the sony 780, the sub did not work, but the soundbar sounded no better than tv speakers, i dont know if the sub not working had any affecrt on the soundbar sounding like crap but took it back and looking at other options.


----------



## sannitig

tommcarty said:


> i had the sony 780, the sub did not work, but the soundbar sounded no better than tv speakers, i dont know if the sub not working had any affecrt on the soundbar sounding like crap but took it back and looking at other options.


Not sure what your budget is but I quickly realized that Soundbars are not to my standards. I will be buying another receiver soon.

The SB 26 had an amazing sub but the soundbar itself had way too much mid and there's no way to adjust the sound. It was loud though, I will give it that, but I don't care for loud poorly sounding audio.

Disclosure:
I am not an audiophile. I'm just an anal retentive consumer who strives for perfection


----------



## kentg

cajieboy said:


> I've always liked Martin Logan and their designs. I remember Sound & Vision years ago when flat screens were becoming popular, and on their cover shot was a Pioneer 50" plasma on an HT wall, with Martin Logan "Fresco" speakers mounted beside it on the left, right and below at center. Great setup.
> 
> Other than getting a super deal on a ML or similar, folks might want to wait a few weeks to after the upcoming 2016 CES. I'm sure the latest crop of soundbars will be shown by all the major players, and if you don't like the 2016 models, there's sure to be major price reductions on the older 2015's.


 I have to plug this sound bar now. Mine sounds even better than I hoped and if anyone doesn't worry about the streaming and is just wanting a sound bar I have to say this may be a deal for you. True no one knows whats coming in a few weeks but I have no idea how many of these discounted last years are left but I got a feeling there isn't a endless supply of them. BB wants to clear out the stock Im sure and at this price who knows. 
Its like the LG 65EF9500 I bought two weeks ago. The price was right, its the one I wanted and I got a good deal from Cleveland Plasma for $4250 delivered. And the prices jumped back up $1000 after Christmas. 
I guess my point is a bird in the hand thing. And it would sound great on this sound bar and look great on the new OLED


----------



## cajieboy

sannitig said:


> Not sure what your budget is but I quickly realized that Soundbars are not to my standards. I will be buying another receiver soon.
> 
> The SB 26 had an amazing sub but the soundbar itself had way too much mid and there's no way to adjust the sound. It was loud though, I will give it that, but I don't care for loud poorly sounding audio.
> 
> Disclosure:
> I am not an audiophile. I'm just an anal retentive consumer who strives for perfection


These soundbars are not really designed to replace a superior audio setup with amp/receiver + L&R fronts & rears + center + quality sub. Rather, these soundbars are made to go where for whatever reason into space that does not easily permit the full HT compliment of audio components. Most of the better ones even say their soundbars will not provide a 5.1 experience. 

I have not heard the Sony soundbar you mentioned, but as general rule of thumb w/exceptions of course, I prefer to purchase speakers from a company that specializes in that area. Whatever the case, it doesn't seem that any soundbar would have cut the mustard for your ears. No way am I making a case for soundbars per se. I understand what you're saying, and in your case you went with the option that works best for your particular needs. If a choice is possible to be made, then it's a no-brainer to go separates.


----------



## johnner1999

How good is the bose 130 for movies? In particular to dialogue during action sequences? 

Or would the sony htst9 be better? 

Looking for a fuller sound.


----------



## uraflit

I've decided to use a soundbar due to a small living room and too much furniture in the way for larger floor standing speakers... 

- Used for 65" TV (Vizio M65-C1) -- Netflix, streaming movies, and football on Sundays thru antennae
- Room is about 10'x18'
- Seated about 10' away from TV
- Budget up to $500
- Subwoofer would be nice since I watch lots of action movies!
- at least a 3.1 would be nice since I have some problems listening to voices in movies

HELP!


----------



## jacksonmaha

Sorry to mention again but the Matin Logan Vision (Not Vision X) is on sale at BB for $799. Buy a movers coupon on eBay and you save 10%. 
In my opinion at this price point for a ML product you can't go wrong. Yes, it's still expensive, has no HDMI or streaming but.... This thing thumps without a sub and the dialog is forward and clear.


----------



## jacksonmaha

kentg said:


> jacksonmaha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up the Martin Logan Motion Vision soundbar at BB for $799.99 plus tax and I have to say it is pretty freaking awesome. This is marked down from $1499.99 due to the fact they are releasing a new model with airplay and some other options I don't really care about. For me it was between this and the Sonos, and I can say this beats the Sonos by a mile. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of these that is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I am buying this on all of the positive feedback here and elsewhere. I was going to try and compare the Denon HEOS and the Sonos and pick one. Considering the price and the size of the speakers it sounds like no brainer and I am kind of surprised anyone looking in this price range wouldn?t jump on one even if you dont like it BB will take it back. Im pretty sure its going to be a keeper for me. I was also looking at the Yamaha ATMOS system like the 2500 but I watch in a vaulted great room and the ATMOS trickery would not be significant from what I can deduce.
> I also found the MLogan sub the Dynamo 300 new with free shipping on Amazon for $160 so I ordered one today and it should arive next week sometime.
> If the vocals and the overall sound is anywhere as good as people say I will be happy.
> I took back a POS onkyo (in my opinion) HTIB system that blew a speaker playing back interstellar with a volume level that wasnt really that loud.
> For the moment Im stuck with just the TV speakers until tomorrow. Sold the old Bose321 along with the Pioneer Plasma to a guy at work for $350.
Click to expand...

So what do you think? Like it?


----------



## sayc0002

jacksonmaha said:


> Sorry to mention again but the Matin Logan Vision (Not Vision X) is on sale at BB for $799. Buy a movers coupon on eBay and you save 10%.
> In my opinion at this price point for a ML product you can't go wrong. Yes, it's still expensive, has no HDMI or streaming but.... This thing thumps without a sub and the dialog is forward and clear.


Would love to buy this but it's sold in stores only, and no store within 250 miles of me has it in stock.


----------



## jacksonmaha

Could you go to the store and have one sent in? Ship to store?


----------



## RedJamaX

*Need a soundbase for under $100*

We have a 2013 model Westinghouse 40" TV in our bedroom and I am looking around for a SoundBase but not willing to pay more than $100. 

Our bedroom is about the size of a small living room, comfortably fits a King Bed and a Love Seat. Typical sound problem on the cheap TV, cheap speakers are too quite, and when you turn the sound up loud enough to hear everything, there tends to be a lot of distortion. I suspect that ANY soundbase is going to be better than the speakers in this TV, but I figured I would ask to see if anybody has had any experience with these already. 

I am NOT looking for "quality" sound... The purpose is merely to hear the TV volume more clearly and without the distortion, and we want the BlueTooth feature to play music from our phones. Yes, I know that the cheap sound bases will also have distortion at louder volumes, but if the volume of one of these is even twice as loud overall, then the listening volume for us to watch TV in bed "should" have much less distortion... is my thinking correct? (thin weather stripping around the base might even reduce it further, i would think)

In any case, these are the options I am considering, all of which are available under $100. Does anybody have any direct experience with any of these? Or any other suggestions? 

Vizio S2121w-D0 2.1
RCA RTS796B 2.1
Maxell SSB-3WB 2.1
SHARPER IMAGE / Southern Telecom SBT2015BK 2.1


----------



## 49Merc

RedJamaX said:


> We have a 2013 model Westinghouse 40" TV in our bedroom and I am looking around for a SoundBase but not willing to pay more than $100.
> 
> Our bedroom is about the size of a small living room, comfortably fits a King Bed and a Love Seat. Typical sound problem on the cheap TV, cheap speakers are too quite, and when you turn the sound up loud enough to hear everything, there tends to be a lot of distortion. I suspect that ANY soundbase is going to be better than the speakers in this TV, but I figured I would ask to see if anybody has had any experience with these already.
> 
> I am NOT looking for "quality" sound... The purpose is merely to hear the TV volume more clearly and without the distortion, and we want the BlueTooth feature to play music from our phones. Yes, I know that the cheap sound bases will also have distortion at louder volumes, but if the volume of one of these is even twice as loud overall, then the listening volume for us to watch TV in bed "should" have much less distortion... is my thinking correct? (thin weather stripping around the base might even reduce it further, i would think)
> 
> In any case, these are the options I am considering, all of which are available under $100. Does anybody have any direct experience with any of these? Or any other suggestions?
> 
> Vizio S2121w-D0 2.1
> RCA RTS796B 2.1
> Maxell SSB-3WB 2.1
> SHARPER IMAGE / Southern Telecom SBT2015BK 2.1


Go to Walmart and buy the cheapest soundbar in stock. I guarantee you will achieve your goal of having non-quality sound.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

Consider just getting some computer speakers or some other small set of speakers if you want to go cheap but still get better sound than what is built into the TV.


----------



## RedJamaX

Ahhh, there it is... That good ole' "advice from a forum - elitist - go big or go home" attitude... What's so difficult about getting a reasonable response for a reasonable question? If you're not going to offer real advice, why bother responding at all?



49Merc said:


> Go to Walmart and buy the cheapest soundbar in stock. I guarantee you will achieve your goal of having non-quality sound.


I specifically wrote, and listed sound-bases (sound decks) as the options I am considering. And the insinuation of my goal being "non-quality sound" further exemplifies the lack of maturity with which the "advice" is approached... Specifying that the goal is not "quality" is NOT the same thing as saying that the goal IS "non-quality".



ToonMasterTim said:


> Consider just getting some computer speakers or some other small set of speakers if you want to go cheap but still get better sound than what is built into the TV.


Here again, what small set of powered speakers (computer or otherwise) would meet the criteria I have set...?? sound-base, and blue tooth support? 

This type of elitist attitude is why I even felt that it was necessary to mention that "quality" was not the goal... I figured that might have been a given since I set the spending limit at $100. 

So, I suppose that both of you own mansions located in the Hamptons???  No? Well, you might as well just live in a cardboard box then, right? What's that... can't afford the $40,000, twenty-five person, hot tub with a Bose Sound system, mini-bar and grille?? Well... you might as well just fart in the bathtub!! Because anything less is just not even worth it... There is a purpose, and bang-for-buck value in owning things that aren't always "top of the line"... but are still better than stock, and are available at a good price, and suit their purpose well. 

So let's try this again, shall we? Don't worry, I'll explain my questions as I go...

I'm looking for a low cost Sound "Deck"/"Base" option to upgrade the sound on my TV in my bedroom...
1. I am not 12 years old... my "bedroom" is but one room of my HOUSE. The one I use mostly for sleeping, but occasionally watch TV as I am going to bed. Doesn't exactly justify a need for "theater-quality" sound. Especially since I watch most TV on my 55" in the living room, paired with my 5.1 Surround Stereo Amplifier.
2. The TV in the bedroom is a Westinghouse... another low cost option which does it's job quite well for viewing TV in bed, however, for the times I want to stay up a little longer and watch TV, the loudness required to hear it well is paired with a muddy tone, distortion, and vibrations.
3. As I have established already, I own a house... and since that's just a tiny step up from a cardboard box (I know, not up to the "mansion status" you all must have), but we also chose to buy decent matching furniture sets as well... which means we don't want computer speakers, or some other random speakers sitting on our dresser next to the TV and making our room look like that of an adolescent. This means that I am looking for an option with nice aesthetics for the bed room.
4. I also want the functionality of a remote so I can control the volume from bed, along with Blue Tooth capability. This leave Soundbars or Soundbases.
5. I don't want a sound "bar" because it will obstruct the remote receiver for the TV... this leaves sound bases as the optimal option.

Suggesting that there are no low cost options to suit this need, and still provide better audio quality... is suggestive of a mentality of a 12 year old with no actual experience in making decision or engaging in conversation... from somebody who has been spoiled their entire lives, or has a ridiculous level of expectation (the ones who get one DOA item and decide that means they should give a 1-star review and NEVER buy that brand ever again). I have owned and still do own many products of all kinds which are not the best-of-the-best, but offer a great level of bang-for-buck with an acceptable level of quality in regards to the purpose that item serves. Given my experience with many different products in this price/quality range, I am certain there is an option out that which meets my needs, within the budget I have set.

I am asking for advice from another individual who might understand that concept, and may have some direct experience with some of these products who might offer some productive information regarding quality and functionality of such items.

To summarize... I'm looking for an aesthetically attractive option to replace the sound of my cheap TV speakers on my cheap Westinghouse 40" TV which is located in my bedroom. A Sound Bar would block the remote function on the TV, so I have determined a Sound Base would be best, and I have a budget of $100. Must look attractive, support Blue Tooth, RCA, 3.5mm Aux, and Optical inputs...and sound quality must be at least twice as good as the Westinghouse TV speakers. The bar is not set very high for this particular requirement, the speakers sound as though they just grabbed two of those cheap speakers from those old 1980's stereo alarm clocks with the plastic housing that "mimicked" wood trim... twice the sound quality should be VERY easy to attain at the price range I've set.

Any actual help/advice would be greatly appreciated.

FYI, for those of you who were offended by my post... that means that you fit into one of those categories for which qualified as less than "reasonable". For those of you who understand my point... thank you for being socially functioning adults.


----------



## 49Merc

I regret offending you. The honest best advice I can give you regarding a low cost sound base is for you to goggle soundbase. I did and found a variety of soundbases at reasonable prices on "Shop Goggle". Best of luck to you.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

I wasn't trying to disregard your questions or be 'elitist' because I am far from it. At $100, I don't know what your choices are. I suggested the computer speakers because I only read part of your post, focusing on a cheap option to get you better than TV speaker quality sound. If you want bluetooth and other features, you're best bet is to look online at Amazon and even retail stores. Read the reviews. Another alternative is to buy used. If you can find a good price on a used sound bar or base station on Craigslist, a pawn shop, or elsewhere, you can get a good used system. I saw a Bose sound base at my local pawn shop this past weekend.


----------



## RedJamaX

ToonMasterTim said:


> I wasn't trying to disregard your questions or be 'elitist' because I am far from it. At $100, I don't know what your choices are. I suggested the computer speakers because I only read part of your post, focusing on a cheap option to get you better than TV speaker quality sound. If you want bluetooth and other features, you're best bet is to look online at Amazon and even retail stores. Read the reviews. Another alternative is to buy used. If you can find a good price on a used sound bar or base station on Craigslist, a pawn shop, or elsewhere, you can get a good used system. I saw a Bose sound base at my local pawn shop this past weekend.





49Merc said:


> I regret offending you. The honest best advice I can give you regarding a low cost sound base is for you to goggle soundbase. I did and found a variety of soundbases at reasonable prices on "Shop Goggle". Best of luck to you.


Thank You.

Let me apologize for anything that may have seemed like "lashing out"... It's just that no matter what forum I have ever gone to for either advise, or direct experience in regards to low-cost options for that particular topic, the responses are always dismissive.

I've already checked my area for used stuff, nothing in-the-budget so far. I don't usually give much credit to user reviews because they are skewed by people giving bad for reviews for DOA items (which happens in bulk manufacturing), and people who bought the first one they saw and are amazed with the item... In either case, pending no other better options show up between now and next month, I'll be trying the RCA RTS796B first, and I'll report back here with my observations.

Thanks again.


----------



## T3R3X

So... back to requests...

I recently purchased a UN50JU7100 for the cave. The built in 20w speakers are the weak point, so I'd like a simple soundbar solution to help. I dont have the TV mounted (dont plan on it for the space TBH) and just need something reasonable but decent quality, preferably with optical input (so I can run everything to the TV and the TV to the bar). 

I primarily use the man-cave TV for Xbox One/PS4, and 4K streaming for TV/Movies. I like the wireless 2.1 options of many sound bars (so no wires running to the back, just powered from the sub) unless that will cause massive wifi or other device interference. 

Here's one in my general desired price range, but I'm not sure about quality/functionality.

(See next post - cannot post a link until 5 posts apparently)

Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## T3R3X

Here is the soundbar I found with the basic features/price I would like, but I'm not sure about quality:

http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-SB3851-...UTF8&qid=1452619466&sr=1-9&keywords=sound+bar


----------



## jacksonmaha

RedJamaX said:


> We have a 2013 model Westinghouse 40" TV in our bedroom and I am looking around for a SoundBase but not willing to pay more than $100.
> 
> Our bedroom is about the size of a small living room, comfortably fits a King Bed and a Love Seat. Typical sound problem on the cheap TV, cheap speakers are too quite, and when you turn the sound up loud enough to hear everything, there tends to be a lot of distortion. I suspect that ANY soundbase is going to be better than the speakers in this TV, but I figured I would ask to see if anybody has had any experience with these already.
> 
> I am NOT looking for "quality" sound... The purpose is merely to hear the TV volume more clearly and without the distortion, and we want the BlueTooth feature to play music from our phones. Yes, I know that the cheap sound bases will also have distortion at louder volumes, but if the volume of one of these is even twice as loud overall, then the listening volume for us to watch TV in bed "should" have much less distortion... is my thinking correct? (thin weather stripping around the base might even reduce it further, i would think)
> 
> In any case, these are the options I am considering, all of which are available under $100. Does anybody have any direct experience with any of these? Or any other suggestions?
> 
> Vizio S2121w-D0 2.1
> RCA RTS796B 2.1
> Maxell SSB-3WB 2.1
> SHARPER IMAGE / Southern Telecom SBT2015BK 2.1


Follow this link to Best Buy Open Box. These are usually pretty good deals and a lot of the time you can negotiate with the manager on the pricing a little. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...0205007&qp=condition_facet=Condition~Open-Box


----------



## jacksonmaha

You could also look at Amazon Warehouse Deals for open box there as well. eBay is also an option to get the most bang for your buck.


----------



## ToonMasterTim

T3R3X said:


> Here is the soundbar I found with the basic features/price I would like, but I'm not sure about quality:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-SB3851-...UTF8&qid=1452619466&sr=1-9&keywords=sound+bar


I have the 40" version, which has a metal enclosure instead of cloth, and the caps on the sub, bar and rears are metal, not plastic like they are on the 38" version. There is a difference in the speakers, but it's not much, from what I remember. The 40" version does have HDMI-ARC support, although it is flakey. I suggest getting the 38" from a retailer that has a generous return policy, like Walmart, then return it if it doesn't meet your needs.


----------



## T3R3X

ToonMasterTim said:


> I have the 40" version, which has a metal enclosure instead of cloth, and the caps on the sub, bar and rears are metal, not plastic like they are on the 38" version. There is a difference in the speakers, but it's not much, from what I remember. The 40" version does have HDMI-ARC support, although it is flakey. I suggest getting the 38" from a retailer that has a generous return policy, like Walmart, then return it if it doesn't meet your needs.


Thanks for your input... I'll also look into the 40" version. I'm still learning a bit about the ARC support, though I'll probably just run optical from my TV to the soundbar if that will work just as well.


----------



## PyrosMagus

Quick backstory. Just moved into a house that will not provide an easy way to have surround speakers behind the couch (weird room shape). Looking into ceiling mount. I previously used 5 TSAT-2000 speakers with the Pioneer VSX-1020 and a SUB that broke in the move.

I have a receiver I like and would like to keep using it for the organisation of the devices, since there are 6, as well as existing Harmony integration. I could use 3 of the speakers and keep the front middle left configuration, but if a sound bar could do that my wife would be much happier with the aesthetics.

So in keeping with having a nice full sound while using the receiver, can a soundbar be integrated?

Are there options that will allow the receiver to manage the DTS and Dolby stuff but output the needed channels from one space?




 and if my my most recent comment was seen before I deleted it...again, I'm sorry.


----------



## 49Merc

Are you wanting to replace all speakers and AVR with a high quality soundbar and sub?


----------



## PyrosMagus

I would like to keep the AVR. It has been our music player, as it connects to my media server pretty well. I also need 6 HDMI inputs so that is a big factor. Replacing all the speakers would be the best option, since I can't easily place back speakers. They would have to be ceiling mount. My goal is to have the sound bar provide a 5.1 environment.


----------



## op157

*VIZIO SB3821-C6 or Samsung J450?*

I am looking to get a soundbar for the living room mostly to put on the wall to play music, and watch movies with good (by my standards ) sound but not take up much room.

I'm down to these 2 soundbars, VIZIO SB3821-C6 or Samsung J450. One thing I'm conerned about is the amount of sound they can put out, which I'm not sure how to compare b/c vizio lists power in db, while everyone else uses watts. Is there a good way to compare the 2 metrics? It's 100 dB output vs 300 watts. I went to a couple stores, but none had both soundbars & both working, so I'm looking stuck with these 2 numbers I don't know how to compare.

If it helps, I have a pretty open living room, which is attached to the dining room, and has 2 large entrances into our kitchen, so I don't have a small space, but at the same time, my house is 1300 sq feet, so it's def. not big either.


----------



## jeajea

*Sound bar/sound base for 32 inch bedroom TV*

 I would like to improve the sound andespecially the voice clarity of my 32 inch Sharp LCD in the bedroom. Dynamic range control is also highlydesirable (I have a Onkyo TX-NR609 receiver with a good 6.1 speaker system inmy living room for more serious listening). 


The top of the TV stand is 32” by17” so I want something 32” wide or less. The base of the TV is 20” by 17” so that would be the minimum size for asound base. I want at least one opticalinput for the TV. HDMI inputs and/or multipledigital audio in would be a plus. I amlooking for a decent 2.0 or 2.1 sound system.


It appears from the specs andreviews that the Sony HT-XT1 would be a good choice but I would prefer not tospend that much ($250 to $300) for bedroom audio.


----------



## toofast_28

*Official &quot;help me choose a soundbar&quot; thread*

So I have $1500 to spend on a soundbar/sub. Room doesn't allow for a 5.1 (completely finished, don't want wires running all over). I want to be able to play audio via Bluetooth (iPhone), and I for $1500 I know I should get a pretty good quality set up. I've pondered the sonos and sonos sub ($1400+ tax via Best Buy). Looked at Bose 3-2-1.

What's better than those for the price? Don't want a receiver (Bose head unit would be the most I'd be ok with)

Note: will be used for tv/movie watching, and music occasionally. Have another dedicated theatre set up already in the house


----------



## darkleafar

I have a klipsch reference series ii 7.1 setup in the living room, which is our main watching area. Our bedroom has a Sony ht 150 sound bar, and my parents have my OLD Onkyo HTIB setup as just a 2.1. That onkyo receiver just went out, so I'm looking to replace my bedroom Sony bar with something better, and give the sony to my parents. Looking for hdmi inputs, under 200 dollars if I can, and minimalistic really.. Just hoping for it to be an upgrade from the Sony. Still not sure if soundbar is the best choice or maybe an HTIB. Thanks for the help!


----------



## PyrosMagus

49Merc said:


> Are you wanting to replace all speakers and AVR with a high quality soundbar and sub?


I am kinda looking at using a sound bar with the AVR and getting rid of the speakers.


----------



## cajieboy

toofast_28 said:


> So I have $1500 to spend on a soundbar/sub. Room doesn't allow for a 5.1 (completely finished, don't want wires running all over).
> 
> What's better than those for the price? Don't want a receiver (Bose head unit would be the most I'd be ok with)
> 
> Note: will be used for tv/movie watching, and music occasionally. Have another dedicated theatre set up already in the house


What's better than Bose for the $1500...ALOT. You should demo these higher-end soundbars yourself because everyone's ears are a bit different as well as subjective. But for build quality, more expensive & better speakers used in production, special features, etc. I'd advise looking at Home & Theater mag's top soundbars. Ditto for Sound & Vision, Hi-Fi and anyone else that has put these soundbars through some rigorous testing. 

I just noticed that Sony has shown a nice line of soundbars at 2016 CES. Looks interesting but no independent testing has been done.


----------



## RYANtheTIGER

Guitar Ed said:


> I ended up purchasing a Polk Magnifi. It is thin enough not to block the screen and fits between the front portion of the stand and the television. I move it slightly to the left so the remote still works.
> 
> The Magnifi turns on and off with the JS8500 and the tv remote controls the volume. Sound is nice.


I completely forgot about this thread ... Anyway, I finally purchased a sound bar yesterday and guess what I got? You guessed it - Polk Magnifi for $350 from BB. What a crazy coincidence.

So you've had your bar for 2 months now - how do you like it?


----------



## Ovreagr

Hi all! I have a new-to-me Samsung LN-T5281FX/XAA in our living room. It is a decent TV with OK sound... except when watching movies over the DirecTV box or off the Blu-ray player. These are the only things connected to the TV, btw. When watching movies, the voice/dialogue is muted and the music/sound effects are way too loud. This obviously causes a problem. Either the volume has to be way up to hear the dialogue and then you get blasted out when an action scene or loud music/noise comes on, or the volume is at a normal level and you can't hear a dang thing anyone is saying! I was told a simple soundbar or soundbar w/wireless sub can fix this. If not, please let me know!
I do have a limited amount of space also.

I have been looking at
Yamaha YAS-105
Samsung HW-J550
Polk Audio Magni-Fi
Klipsch Reference R-4B

Obviously there is a bit of a price difference here, but my main concern is clear dialogue, low profile, ease of use with my TV and overall sound quality. I definitely do not want to spend more than the Klipsch though.

Any advice or opinions on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## toofast_28

The Polk has a volume for voices only, if that's what you want to focus on. I'm going with the YAS-105 and a Dayton1000 10" sub. Best bang for the buck, can get the 105 on Amazon warehouse deals for $155.


----------



## Ovreagr

toofast_28 said:


> The Polk has a volume for voices only, if that's what you want to focus on. I'm going with the YAS-105 and a Dayton1000 10" sub. Best bang for the buck, can get the 105 on Amazon warehouse deals for $155.


Are you going to utilize the "built-in subwoofers" on the Yamaha? Will it help with the dialogue/voices as good as the Polk?


----------



## toofast_28

Ovreagr said:


> Are you going to utilize the "built-in subwoofers" on the Yamaha? Will it help with the dialogue/voices as good as the Polk?



I'm adding a sub with the Yamaha, I'm depending on the Yamaha to provide voices clearly (reviews are good that it does, haven't received mine yet). And I'll adjust the added sub to my listening preference. I highly doubt any sub they can squeeze Ito a tiny soundbar will suffice, I like some rumble in movies and such. 

If I were highly concerned about voices, I would have bought the Polk because of the voice adjustment. I've listened to the Polk in person, that feature works very well. The Yamaha (from reviews) appears to be a great all encompassing solution if you add a sub. No complaints about voices anyways. I have not had the opportunity to hear the Yamaha though. Has great reviews but closest place that stocks it is 3 hours away. Best Buy has the Polk on display in my area. I suggest going and listening to both if you can. 

Another reason I'm going Yamaha is that I haven't found/heard a bar/sub combo that I feel the sub meets my desires (in my price range). The 105 and adding a sub allows for the best possibility of achieving great sound and good bass at a reasonable price ($300ish). 

If you want louder/clearer voices I don't see how you can go wrong with the Polk with the voice specific adjustment. The Polk sub I found somewhat lacking though (it's small, 7 or 8" and low powered). The Polk also has a sub volume adjustment on the bar just like the voice volume.


----------



## toofast_28

Also I'm doing the Dayton Sub-1000L which will fit under an end table or possibly couch (it's 6" tall). It's a 10" sub, I know because of the box design I'll give up anything below about 38hz, but the space savings is a great trade off.






parts-express.com has them and a wireless kit to make it work seamlessly with the Yamaha 105.


----------



## toofast_28

Ovreagr said:


> Are you going to utilize the "built-in subwoofers" on the Yamaha? Will it help with the dialogue/voices as good as the Polk?



Checked the Yamaha website, it has a "clear voice" function on the remote. So for the price, why not try the 105 and add a sub later if you want more bass.


----------



## Ovreagr

Thanks toofast_28. I am going to give the Yamaha YAS-105 a try. Hopefully it does the trick!


----------



## darkleafar

*sound bar 300 or less for bedroom*

Hey guys, my last post kinda got skipped and lost so Ima try again. I need soundbar (Or HTIB?) with as many HDMI inputs as possible. I want it for a bedroom , where we only watch occasionally. Living room already has a nice Klipsch reference II 5.1 setup so I am not inclined to spend a lot on the bedroom. Currently bedroom has Sony HT150 soundbar, costed about 200 bucks and its been good for about 3 years. Still good, just need to give it to my parents. 
So to recap:

Better than Sony Ht 150
Preferrably no more than 300 bucks
At least 3 hdmi inputs 
Thank you very much for your help


----------



## toofast_28

*Official &quot;help me choose a soundbar&quot; thread*



darkleafar said:


> Hey guys, my last post kinda got skipped and lost so Ima try again. I need soundbar (Or HTIB?) with as many HDMI inputs as possible. I want it for a bedroom , where we only watch occasionally. Living room already has a nice Klipsch reference II 5.1 setup so I am not inclined to spend a lot on the bedroom. Currently bedroom has Sony HT150 soundbar, costed about 200 bucks and its been good for about 3 years. Still good, just need to give it to my parents.
> 
> So to recap:
> 
> 
> Better than Sony Ht 150
> 
> Preferrably no more than 300 bucks
> 
> At least 3 hdmi inputs
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your help



Why 3 hdmi ports? It's easier to run all the hdmi into the TV then optical out to the soundbar. Plus, from my research soundbars aren't going to process the hdmi video and have an out back to the TV. That's what a receiver is for (which you don't need for a vast majority of soundbars)

Also do you want a bar and sub? Or just a bar?


----------



## DaBeezer

toofast_28 said:


> Why 3 hdmi ports? It's easier to run all the hdmi into the TV then optical out to the soundbar. Plus, from my research soundbars aren't going to process the hdmi video and have an out back to the TV. That's what a receiver is for (which you don't need for a vast majority of soundbars)
> 
> Also do you want a bar and sub? Or just a bar?


Greetings Darkleafer,

I would have PM'd you but I still have not met my quota for the "Newbie Probation Period" for private messaging. 

I have a new in box Sony HT-CT 260H Soundbar with wireless woofer if you are interested.

Good luck with your search
[email protected]


----------



## darkleafar

darkleafar said:


> Hey guys, my last post kinda got skipped and lost so Ima try again. I need soundbar (Or HTIB?) with as many HDMI inputs as possible. I want it for a bedroom , where we only watch occasionally. Living room already has a nice Klipsch reference II 5.1 setup so I am not inclined to spend a lot on the bedroom. Currently bedroom has Sony HT150 soundbar, costed about 200 bucks and its been good for about 3 years. Still good, just need to give it to my parents.
> So to recap:
> 
> Better than Sony Ht 150
> Preferrably no more than 300 bucks
> At least 3 hdmi inputs
> Thank you very much for your help





toofast_28 said:


> Why 3 hdmi ports? It's easier to run all the hdmi into the TV then optical out to the soundbar. Plus, from my research soundbars aren't going to process the hdmi video and have an out back to the TV. That's what a receiver is for (which you don't need for a vast majority of soundbars)
> 
> Also do you want a bar and sub? Or just a bar?


Bar and sub, and optical can't process lossless audio, so I don't really like it. My current Sony sound bar does full HD pass through on video and has 3 hdmi inputs, so I'm trying not to downgrade. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## darkleafar

im thinking about this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U2E4LZO. what do you guys think? any comparable contenders to this one?


----------



## toofast_28

*Official &quot;help me choose a soundbar&quot; thread*

Sony htct780 has 3, can be bought on Amazon warehouse deals for $330ish. Has great reviews.

Ha, we were clearly looking at the same time. Don't hesitate to get one from warehouse deals. They classify them as used, but if it says damaged box- very good, or like new. It literally is just a slightly damaged box with a brand new unopened item inside. And if for some reason it's not, still fully returnable.


----------



## toofast_28

darkleafar said:


> im thinking about this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U2E4LZO. what do you guys think? any comparable contenders to this one?



I've actually heard this one, it's very good. Too wide for my application though, 40" wide.


----------



## toofast_28

Sony HT-CT770 2.1 Channel 330W Sound Bar with Wireless Subwoofer https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IWQREMQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_q9pTwbRQF96EQ

Older model, warehouse deals right at $300. Same features.


----------



## darkleafar

toofast_28 said:


> Sony htct780 has 3, can be bought on Amazon warehouse deals for $330ish. Has great reviews.
> 
> Ha, we were clearly looking at the same time. Don't hesitate to get one from warehouse deals. They classify them as used, but if it says damaged box- very good, or like new. It literally is just a slightly damaged box with a brand new unopened item inside. And if for some reason it's not, still fully returnable.


I can get the 780 new from frys electronics for 313. I used to work there so I can get employee pricing. Thanks for the advise! 


toofast_28 said:


> Sony HT-CT770 2.1 Channel 330W Sound Bar with Wireless Subwoofer https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IWQREMQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_q9pTwbRQF96EQ
> 
> Older model, warehouse deals right at $300. Same features.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## darkleafar

I went with the ht CT 780 from frys electronics!! Thanks for your advice guys! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovreagr

toofast_28 said:


> Checked the Yamaha website, it has a "clear voice" function on the remote. So for the price, why not try the 105 and add a sub later if you want more bass.


I have had the Yamaha for a few days now and I don't think it is quite what I expected. Of course, I may have had unrealistic expectations also. Regardless, the dialogue is still not offset enough from all the music and sound effects to make it clear without raising the volume too much. While definitely better than just the TV, it still hasn't solved my problem. I may try the Polk or the Samsung next. I just wish the Samsung didn't have that ugly "HDMI" in the middle of the soundbar. Who thought that was a good idea?!


----------



## 49Merc

I have been a constant reader of the various soundbar posts and have come to the conclusion that there is not a soundbar presently sold that can out perform quality speakers. My hopes were high but even the mighty Yamaha 5600 doesn't seem to be the golden goose. Someone correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## Ovreagr

49Merc said:


> I have been a constant reader of the various soundbar posts and have come to the conclusion that there is not a soundbar presently sold that can out perform quality speakers. My hopes were high but even the mighty Yamaha 5600 doesn't seem to be the golden goose. Someone correct me if I am mistaken.


I agree 100%. No way a soundbar will replace a true audio system. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a soundbar that can give just clear, quality sounding dialogue/voices over the overdone music and sound effects of today's movies/tv shows either. Especially for those of us that have limited space.


----------



## Nick K 2

*Is Sony HT-CT770 a good choice*

Hi, 
I was doing some research online and reading reviews of budget soundbar. It's really difficult to figure out as what would be best in my price range.
yesterday saw a deal on amazon on Sony HT-CT770 for $250 so ordered it. What do you guys think of this sound bar? does it sound a good deal?

after ordering in the evening i saw Samsung HW-JM45 in costco for $190. are these models comparable in sound output quality?

my requirement for soundbar is for watching movies and listening to music. I like the heavy beats effect of bass in any music system.

Is there something else better i could get in $300 budget? Please suggest.


----------



## wrathloki

So I was wondering what the Yamaha YAS-105 sounds like compared to the YAS-203. I have a polk 10" subwoofer that would for sure sound better than what comes with the 203 but subwoofers aside does the 105 produce better sound because of the 2 added tweeters?


----------



## RayGuy

darkleafar said:


> Hey guys, my last post kinda got skipped and lost so Ima try again. I need soundbar (Or HTIB?) with as many HDMI inputs as possible. I want it for a bedroom , where we only watch occasionally. Living room already has a nice Klipsch reference II 5.1 setup so I am not inclined to spend a lot on the bedroom. Currently bedroom has Sony HT150 soundbar, costed about 200 bucks and its been good for about 3 years. Still good, just need to give it to my parents.
> So to recap:
> 
> Better than Sony Ht 150
> Preferrably no more than 300 bucks
> At least 3 hdmi inputs
> Thank you very much for your help


Check out this rating. Good brands recommended within price ranges ...


----------



## darkleafar

RayGuy said:


> Check out this rating. Good brands recommended within price ranges ...


I went with Sony HTC 780. Thanks! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## symblized

Hi all - looking to spend no more than $800 on a soundbar. A slim-ish profile is best, as the only place we have for a TV in this particular room is the dreaded over-the-fireplace setup. Other than that, the only thing I care about is sound quality. Any thoughts? Happy to answer questions.


----------



## Hierax

49Merc said:


> I have been a constant reader of the various soundbar posts and have come to the conclusion that there is not a soundbar presently sold that can out perform quality speakers. My hopes were high but even the mighty Yamaha 5600 doesn't seem to be the golden goose. Someone correct me if I am mistaken.


I'm in the process of starting from scratch again , an old 5.1 system needing an update, and I'm coming to same conclusions.
(family room non-dedicate HT) 

I still think building up from a center/sub combo over time, due to $$ and ultimately being happier once I'm back to 3.1 minimum.
I love the idea of clean look , but over time - I still want 3.1 - would love wireless surrounds / subs. Now to decide if a complete wireless solution is acceptable (wisa) and worth the $


----------



## thethomasboy

Hi everyone,

Obviously new to the forum, and I've been researching a new Sound Bar for months now. You've had a lot of great info here and was wondering if the experts could help me finalize my decision. 

Trying to decide between the VIZIO SB3851-CO (5.1) and the SONY HT-CT370. I like the rear speaker idea, but it's not absolutely necessary if the virtual surround on the sony is good enough as my room is currently only 15x12. Top priority is compatibility with LG LA607400 (main TV), to adjust volume, turn on, decode DTS, etc.

I know the Sony has an HDMI switcher and the VIZIO does not, but I have plenty of HDMI ports as long as the optical out maintains the channel splits if I got the VIZIO.

Does anyone have suggestions? Experience with either of these with a similar LG TV? Thanks so much, I really need to upgrade my current sound. Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Ovreagr

Well I tried the Yamaha YAS-105 and was not impressed. The "voice" setting is a joke. The sound was ok, but I am looking for a specific feature/purpose. I had a chance to listen to the Polk Audio Magni-Fi in the store and was completely underwhelmed. Both the "voice" setting and general audio quality were unimpressive. I am currently trying out the Samsung HW-J550 and so far it is a little better. Although I do despise the power brick on the plug to the sound bar, but that is minor at this point.


----------



## wrathloki

Ovreagr said:


> Well I tried the Yamaha YAS-105 and was not impressed. The "voice" setting is a joke. The sound was ok, but I am looking for a specific feature/purpose. I had a chance to listen to the Polk Audio Magni-Fi in the store and was completely underwhelmed. Both the "voice" setting and general audio quality were unimpressive. I am currently trying out the Samsung HW-J550 and so far it is a little better. Although I do despise the power brick on the plug to the sound bar, but that is minor at this point.


I thought the 105 sounded quite good, plus you can plug in a separate subwoofer of any choosing. I don't find the clear voice feature to even be necessary as the sound tends to be pretty clear without it. What feature exactly are you looking for? One thing about the 105 is that what kind of sound you get out of it is highly dependent on your setup. If you're not wall mounting it you need the whole thing in front of your tv so it can reflect the sound off the screen because the speakers face upward.


----------



## Ovreagr

wrathloki said:


> I thought the 105 sounded quite good, plus you can plug in a separate subwoofer of any choosing. I don't find the clear voice feature to even be necessary as the sound tends to be pretty clear without it. What feature exactly are you looking for? One thing about the 105 is that what kind of sound you get out of it is highly dependent on your setup. If you're not wall mounting it you need the whole thing in front of your tv so it can reflect the sound off the screen because the speakers face upward.


Hi wrathloki. The Yamaha was ok. I don't mean to make it sound awful by any means. If you look back in this thread, I am looking specifically for a soundbar that will help me hear the dialogue in movies/tv shows without having to turn it up so high that the action/music scenes blow my eardrums out (or wake the baby!). 

It would appear I am chasing a unicorn on this, unfortunately. While the Yamaha did sound ok, the voice feature (which I am specifically looking at) did not do the job. The Polk was bad all around. So far the Samsung is doing the best of the three. I have a sneaky suspicion that the higher priced and larger Klipsch I listed would do what I want. Unfortunately I don't think it will work in the very limited space I have.


----------



## Evoal83

Have to look thru all of this looking to find a good match for my 65" Vizio.


----------



## SOJ

*Spoken Word Soundbar?*

Hi, would appreciate info on the availability of a "spoken word control" soundbar, one that can either raise or lower the specific volume of the spoken word while playing a DVD or a streamed movie. High-end sound is not that important; would prefer reasonable price. Many thanks, John


----------



## 49Merc

I do not know of one that provides the feature. Our Bose SoundTouch 130 has a "Ehance Dialogue" feature that we find outstanding. Good Luck!


----------



## ToonMasterTim

I would think you'd want a sound bar that has a true center channel and not a stereo sound bar. I have a Vizio SB4051-C0 and it is a 5.1 sound bar. It does have a volume control for the center channel, although I haven't had to tune it, as I find the dialogue is clear at the default level. Some systems, perhaps even the Vizio, might allow you to feed multichannel stereo to the speakers, which would give you sound out of all of them rather than feeding true surround.


----------



## theycallmeloaf

5.1 sound bar for 55ef9500 ?
Gaming and cinema.


----------



## PerryU

Ovreagr and SOJ, any luck yet? I'm in exactly the same boat. I'm using an old Denon / mission 2.1 mini-system that I'm pleased with, except for the dialogue problem. I'm really hoping that there's a soundbar out there that will give me better dialogue without compromising the sound for music and tv. I tried the Yamaha 203, but the sound was significantly worse than my old stereo.

I'd really like to avoid getting a receiver and speakers if I can help it.


----------



## 49Merc

PerryU said:


> Ovreagr and SOJ, any luck yet? I'm in exactly the same boat. I'm using an old Denon / mission 2.1 mini-system that I'm pleased with, except for the dialogue problem. I'm really hoping that there's a soundbar out there that will give me better dialogue without compromising the sound for music and tv. I tried the Yamaha 203, but the sound was significantly worse than my old stereo.
> 
> I'd really like to avoid getting a receiver and speakers if I can help it.


Highly recommend the outstanding Bose SoundTouch 130. 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/bose-so...em-black/4310303.p?id=bb4310303&skuId=4310303


----------



## PerryU

Thanks 49merc, but if I was going to spend that much and have multiple boxes to deal with I'd just get a receiver and run it as 3.1.

I like the simplicity and wall-mount option of a soundbar, and I was hoping I could replace my stereo, have equivalent sound and intelligible dialogue for (hopefully well) under a thousand. I'm starting to doubt it's possible.


----------



## 49Merc

PerryU said:


> Thanks 49merc, but if I was going to spend that much and have multiple boxes to deal with I'd just get a receiver and run it as 3.1.
> 
> I like the simplicity and wall-mount option of a soundbar, and I was hoping I could replace my stereo, have equivalent sound and intelligible dialogue for (hopefully well) under a thousand. I'm starting to doubt it's possible.


Respectfully, I belive you have over estimated the amount of gear with the 130. The largest additional item is the module. The module is about the size of a Blu-Ray. Plus it displays all pertinent information. The small module is for Wi-Fi connectivity. I run all my AV through the 130's module for hassle free AV operation. If you have an opportunity go check it out at Best Buy. I do not think you will be disappointed. Good luck.


----------



## wrathloki

PerryU said:


> Ovreagr and SOJ, any luck yet? I'm in exactly the same boat. I'm using an old Denon / mission 2.1 mini-system that I'm pleased with, except for the dialogue problem. I'm really hoping that there's a soundbar out there that will give me better dialogue without compromising the sound for music and tv. I tried the Yamaha 203, but the sound was significantly worse than my old stereo.
> 
> I'd really like to avoid getting a receiver and speakers if I can help it.


The Yamaha 105 is significantly better than the 203. Quite a good bar for the price.


----------



## PerryU

Interesting... this I did not know. Cheaper too... I might have to audition it.

Now that I've read a bunch on the Yamaha line, I might almost be tempted by the YSP-2500, despite the price (over $1,000 cdn)... except that my room's a funny shape. Sounds impressive, though.


----------



## wrathloki

PerryU said:


> Interesting... this I did not know. Cheaper too... I might have to audition it.
> 
> Now that I've read a bunch on the Yamaha line, I might almost be tempted by the YSP-2500, despite the price (over $1,000 cdn)... except that my room's a funny shape. Sounds impressive, though.


Note that the 105 doesn't handle the really low frequencies that well but you can get a very affordable subwoofer that's way better than what comes with the 203. The built in subwoofers on the 105 helps the bar blend with the sub better too.


----------



## PerryU

Well, I've given up on the basic soundbar idea. Brought a YAS-105 home. It was okay, better than the 203 if my memory's correct, but my stereo still gives far, far better sound.

So now I'm wrestling with 2 options: high-end soundbar like the YSP-2500 (drool... but it could be just as disappointing), or an AV receiver and a centre channel speaker... or maybe 3 new speakers... or maybe none, and just run it 2.1 with a phantom centre.

The soundbar idea _really_ appeals to me, for the simplicity, the aesthetics, and the possibility of at least a semblance of surround without rear speakers... as long as I don't lose sound quality over my old stereo. The only appeal of the AVR route is the cost savings: I _hate_ the huge black boxes, and adding a centre speaker just adds more clutter.

What to do, what to do...


----------



## 49Merc

I do not know if my suggestion is a repeat but for outstanding all around audio I recommend you at least go listen to the Bose SoundTouch 130 at Best Buy. We are watching "The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2" and the audio is simply amazing. Far exceeds our expectations. It's not cheap yet worth every cent.


----------



## PerryU

Thanks 49Merc, but at $1800cdn it's well out of the running.


----------



## 49Merc

PerryU said:


> Thanks 49Merc, but at $1800cdn it's well out of the running.


I sure understand. Good luck.


----------



## arijitsarkar

*Yamaha Soundbar options!*

Hi,

I'm in the market for a good quality sound bar to stream music and complement my Samsung 50" TV. 

I've sort of narrowed my search down to three Yamaha models - the YSP 1600, the SRT 1500, and the YSP 2500. 

The 2500 is obviously the most expensive of the lot, but I wanted to understand if anyone feels it's worth the premium over the other two. More importantly, does anyone have a view on the YSP 1600 vs the SRT 1500? What really is the difference? I'm willing to spend up to the YSP 2500 levels but I just want to understand if anyone has experienced it and feels its "worth it". Crucially, how easy is to stream music on it from a regular smartphone? That's going to be a key part of my usage. 

Any help or pointers would be highly appreciated!

Arijit


----------



## s.jeter99

Hi and thank you for taking the time to read this. I'm hoping that some of you can help me out and help me select a soundbar that suits my needs. I just bought a 48" Samsung JS8500 and I am looking for a soundbar to pair with it. I would love to go the receiver/speaker route but I do not have the room or the budget right now so a soundbar is my best option. My budget for the soundbar is $300 to $500. My tv sits on top off a dresser so the soundbar will have to sit on the dresser in front of the tv. HDMI connection to the mini connect box. I use my tv for Amzon Prime, Netflix, Kodi on a Nvidia Shield, and gaming on a Xbox One. I would prefer to shop on Amazon as I have a few bucks in my account. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## 49Merc

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## cajieboy

www.cnet.com/products/zvox-sb500/


For a good bang for your buck, check-out this new soundbar.


----------



## Ovreagr

PerryU said:


> Ovreagr and SOJ, any luck yet? I'm in exactly the same boat. I'm using an old Denon / mission 2.1 mini-system that I'm pleased with, except for the dialogue problem. I'm really hoping that there's a soundbar out there that will give me better dialogue without compromising the sound for music and tv. I tried the Yamaha 203, but the sound was significantly worse than my old stereo.
> 
> I'd really like to avoid getting a receiver and speakers if I can help it.


Sorry for the late reply, for some reason I am not getting notifications on this thread. Anyway...
I am still using the Samsung HW-J550 . I am not completely satisfied with the "dialogue" feature I mentioned I was looking for, but it is better than the Yamaha 105 I tried. 
Honestly, I gave up trying different ones. I don't think it is possible to do what I would like with just a sound bar, at least not one that fits into the limited amount of space I have. Which, incidentally is why I didn't try out the Klipsch I mentioned.

I hope you end up having better luck than I did.


----------



## 49Merc

Ovreagr said:


> Sorry for the late reply, for some reason I am not getting notifications on this thread. Anyway...
> I am still using the Samsung HW-J550 . I am not completely satisfied with the "dialogue" feature I mentioned I was looking for, but it is better than the Yamaha 105 I tried.
> Honestly, I gave up trying different ones. I don't think it is possible to do what I would like with just a sound bar, at least not one that fits into the limited amount of space I have. Which, incidentally is why I didn't try out the Klipsch I mentioned.
> 
> I hope you end up having better luck than I did.


If you are looking for a great soundbar with outstanding dialogue my recommendation is the Bose SoundTouch 130.


----------



## Ovreagr

49Merc said:


> If you are looking for a great soundbar with outstanding dialogue my recommendation is the Bose SoundTouch 130.


I appreciate the suggestion 49Merc. However, the price tag on the SoundTouch 130 is a bit steep. I was looking for a sub-$450 solution.


----------



## 49Merc

Ovreagr said:


> I appreciate the suggestion 49Merc. However, the price tag on the SoundTouch 130 is a bit steep. I was looking for a sub-$450 solution.


Totally understand. Wish you the best.


----------



## Jonessmj

I am looking for sound bar reccomendations. I am willing to spend $1,000 on a sound bar and sub. I already have a receiver so I can work with an active or passive sound bar. I've looked at Atlantic Technology PB-235, Definitive Texhnology W Studio, GoldenEar 3D Array X, Phase Tech Teatro TSB3.0, and Atlantic Technology FS-7.1.

I really want a sound bar under 5" in height for cosmetic reasons. If I make that a requirement it eliminates all of the above except The W Studio and the GE 3D array X. Not sure how good the W Studio is. The GE 3D array X is pricey and wouldn't really leave the funds for a sub. It is also slightly longer than my tv (.22" longer overall - not sure this would even be noticeable being .11" longer on each end).

Do you have opinions on these sound bars or have other suggestions that would better suit my needs/requirements?


----------



## phat0m

I have a $550 gift card from Dell to spend so my options are limited to what Dell offers. I'm willing to spend say an extra $100 if I have to.

What do you guys think of the LG SH7B? I can't find anything on line about them except that they're new.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A8889701


----------



## Jrwashz3

I've been looking for a sound bar for my new Vizio P65-C1. Not concerned with surround sound, or a booming sub since I already have a 7.1 Klipsch setup for "the full surround experience". I just wanted something that will be an improvement over the internal speakers will watching movies, shows, etc., on Dish.
I pre-ordered the Samsung HW-K450 ($199.00) last night from BB. Had $180.00 in rewards, so I'm out the door for $21.00 with tax. It has a metal grill vs. the cloth on the Vizios in the same price range, and a wireless 6" subwoofer. Looks more high-end then the Vizios IMHO. HDMI (ARC), Bluetooth, optical, connections. I don't know that the lack of SmartCast like on the Vizios is a deal breaker for me.
I'll report back after I give it a workout.


----------



## wfsaxton

Looking for a sound bar for my outdoor TV. Mainly using it for sports and music listening. Budget around $750.

My A/V "guy" is recommending the Sonos Playbar which runs around $750. I don't really need all of those bells and whistles though (I use Chromecast for everything). I just need a good all-range speaker that connects to my outdoor TV.


----------



## teejayiscool

I just made a Chase account with their $200 promotion, so I'm getting a free $200 dollars from them and I was wondering would you recommend a $200 or less soundbar over $50 Logitech Z506 speakers I have now?

Would it make a huge difference in sound quality since it's currently being output with digital optical into a box that turns it into 3.5mm for the Z506?

I would like the best soundbar I can get for $200 unless you'd recommend me to keep the Z506.


----------



## CoolHost

*Using soundbar with outdoor projector setup*

Any suggestions on using a soundbar with an outdoor movie theater setup? Thinking a soundbar type system would greatly simply the audio side of things and I would be able to stream music through it using bluetooth. Do not really care about 5.1 surround sound in the outdoor setup. Just need something that pumps out a good bit of sound while watching movies outside. I'm just not sure how well a soundbar will work outside.

My other option is to reuse an older Pioneer Elite receiver and setup 2-3 front speakers. I know this would work but then I'm moving the AVR and speakers in and out when we watch movies outside - not to mention the additional power and cables running around. 



Jon


----------



## kscott29

Hey Guys,

Looking around for a solid soundbar system with wireless sub and surround speakers. What are your thoughts about the VIZIO ZB4051-C0. Not sure I'm sold on Vizio but I've read some good reviews about this system. Found it on a top list: http://www.householdaudio.com/best-sound-bar-speakers/.. Thoughts?


----------



## Krizzle1

Hmm im in the market for a _budget_ soundbar and narrowed my search down to the...


Yamaha YAS-105
Yamaha YAS-203
Denon DHT T110

Anyone care to chime in which I should buy?


----------



## mortron

Krizzle1 said:


> Hmm im in the market for a _budget_ soundbar and narrowed my search down to the...
> 
> 
> Yamaha YAS-105
> Yamaha YAS-203
> Denon DHT T110
> 
> Anyone care to chime in which I should buy?


If the price is right, go for the YAS-105 and a decent wired sub with adjustable XO. I got the 105 and an 8" Yamaha SW012 on sale for less than $300CDN. It looks much much nicer than the cheap gloss plastic YAS-203 and mine came in at $120 cheaper with the sub! I demoed several over a long period. Sadly it doesnt have adjustable XO, my only true gripe - that and size of sub. I love my YAS-105 and came to see what else people were suggesting these days. Glad to see my purchase is still a good one, as I am in market for one for a relative, and was gonna go to the YAS-105 even though the price has jumped up. 

Another nice one was the Pioneer Andrew Jones soundbar, made of MDF rather than plastic, and has a great sound. Unfortunately it isn't cheap.


----------



## Colorado S14

Anyone listened to a Samsung HW-K550? We just bought a 65-KS8000 and the size of the tv is going to force us to ditch the 3.1 bookshelf setup we were using before. Would love to get a good soundbar to compliment the new setup, a wireless subwoofer is very attractive given our room layout.


----------



## rgr555

What's the best soundbar to go with my Sony EX700? I need HDMI (ARC).

I've been eyeing the CT380 which is $200 on ebay now. Are there better alternatives? I prefer to stick with SONY Brand just for the ease of ARC HDMI but if there's other choices please let me know.

I've been reading good things about the HT1 which is a sound plate, is that also good?

Sound quality is the most important for me.

Will spend up to $300ish


----------



## Psycidelicos

What's the best soundbar money can buy? I'm currently looking at the Soundscape and the Definitive Technologies W Studio around the $1000.00 USD range.


----------



## 49Merc

Give our Bose Soundtouch 130 HTS (Soundbar) gets a 10 out of 10 in our opinion. Outstanding installation options, vocal clarity, midrange and base output. Our BLU-Ray and DIRECTV HD DVR are connect via HDMI through the Bose 130. One HDMI connects the Bose 130 to our LG OLED 55EG9100.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/bose-so...em-black/4310303.p?id=bb4310303&skuId=4310303


----------



## phat0m

Any experiences with LG soundbars?

Looking at this one

https://www.amazon.com/LG-Electroni...F8&qid=1467036586&sr=1-8&keywords=lg+soundbar

or https://www.amazon.com/LG-Electroni...F8&qid=1467036586&sr=1-7&keywords=lg+soundbar

How do they compare to Sony or Samsung?


----------



## BobNeil

*Definitive Technology W Studio*



Psycidelicos said:


> What's the best soundbar money can buy? I'm currently looking at the Soundscape and the Definitive Technologies W Studio around the $1000.00 USD range.


Psycidelicos - If a one-person experience / opinion / review helps you, I bought the Def Tech W Studio in February and REALLY like it. It replaced an Onkyo 5.1 system. I'm 95% music, 5% video. Average sized room. Loud and clear, bass is great. 

CDs and blu-ray concerts sound great, iTunes library via AppleTV was not quite as great, but good+ (my fault b/c when I started ripping CDs ~ 15 years ago file storage wasn't cheap and I made format decisions accordingly). 

I recently added an Oppo 103 blu-ray player / DAC / digital music hub. As I've posted in the 103 thread, I've used it to pivot from ATV to Tidal Hi-FI as my primary music source. (I didnt/dont want to re-rip (or pay to have ripped) 500+ CDs to lossless format. So I switched to Tidal as a late convert to streaming. The Oppo streams Tidal natively to the W Studio (using Oppo's app as the controller on my phone). Plus CDs and blu-ray concerts are better too. 

So maybe I just gave you a bit more re: Oppo than W Studio. I'm sure you're aware there are some pretty favorable W Studio reviews out there (see CNET) and the user reviews on sites like Amazon are mostly (but not completely) very favorable. 

Have fun with your search and let me know if I can answer any questions (I'm not a Def Tech employee or connected in ANY way)


----------



## Psycidelicos

BobNeil said:


> Psycidelicos - If a one-person experience / opinion / review helps you, I bought the Def Tech W Studio in February and REALLY like it. It replaced an Onkyo 5.1 system. I'm 95% music, 5% video. Average sized room. Loud and clear, bass is great.
> 
> CDs and blu-ray concerts sound great, iTunes library via AppleTV was not quite as great, but good+ (my fault b/c when I started ripping CDs ~ 15 years ago file storage wasn't cheap and I made format decisions accordingly).
> 
> I recently added an Oppo 103 blu-ray player / DAC / digital music hub. As I've posted in the 103 thread, I've used it to pivot from ATV to Tidal Hi-FI as my primary music source. (I didnt/dont want to re-rip (or pay to have ripped) 500+ CDs to lossless format. So I switched to Tidal as a late convert to streaming. The Oppo streams Tidal natively to the W Studio (using Oppo's app as the controller on my phone). Plus CDs and blu-ray concerts are better too.
> 
> So maybe I just gave you a bit more re: Oppo than W Studio. I'm sure you're aware there are some pretty favorable W Studio reviews out there (see CNET) and the user reviews on sites like Amazon are mostly (but not completely) very favorable.
> 
> Have fun with your search and let me know if I can answer any questions (I'm not a Def Tech employee or connected in ANY way)


I'll put it this way I read a review that claimed the Paradgrim Soundscape was the best soundbar on the market. After reading another review Cnet claimed the Soundscape USED to be their favorite soundbar until the W Studio was reviewed.

I'm concerned though that I'll regret going with a soundbar. I have unique setup. I have a little 640 square foot studio and I plastered the walls with art. It has an open kitchen and bedroom so outside of the balcony bathroom and laundry room it's one giant zig zag.

In one respect installing a 5.1 system is going to be a pain. My couch is against a wall. In another a 3.1 system would be easy for me. I'm wondering if the W Studio is a good choice given the layout of the apartment. I'm wondering if I would prefer it over say a 3.1 with Klipsch Ref speakers. I'm wondering if it will truly be able to replicate surround sound given the open layout of the apartment.

Have you noticed any deterioration or sound depending on the height placement of the bar? I don't plan on mounting anything until I repaint my place in fear of the painters damaging my electronics. Until I do I would plan on tucking the soundbar a couple of inches off the ground into this tv stand while placing the sub next to it.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40105340/#/20105341

Definitely interested in the W Studio though. Despite my neighbor busting me up over buying a soundbar (even though his 7.1 is sitting in a box because he can't run speaker wire through the apartment) lol


----------



## BobNeil

Yes, room design is an impact. In many cases system and placement adjustments will get most people what they need. 

Yes, as many say, including the CNET article I think, only a 5.1 or a 7.1 will get you true surround. The other solutions (bars, 3.1s) are using processing to simulate. So it's a personal call in terms of do you really want / need true surround, do you have the space for it, ability to do wiring (or have it done), etc. 

And yes, true audiophiles (I'm not that) almost always prefer and recommend separates over bars. But with the bar market improving with items including the Soundscape and W studio they are starting to give them more respect. 

YOU may be better off with a 3.1. I know Klipsch makes good stuff. 

In my case, I'm mostly music so even with my 5.1 I was running it in stereo mode most of time. Plus we are looking to downsize so a bar let me reduce by 5 pieces (4 speakers, 1 receiver). Plus I dropped cable and its box. 

One thing I'd tell you about the particular cabinet you linked: it may (!) not be a good choice to tuck the W inside of it, or any cabinet. The W seems to have a fair amount of output from the top. It may resonate, sound may bounce. Idk. 

Mine sits on TOP of a cabinet that is ~ 3 feet high. My neighbor stood somewhat over mine (2-3 feet back) and said "wow, sounds especially good standing over it". I've noticed same. Plus, usually better to have them as close to ear level as possible. I believe. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Psycidelicos

BobNeil said:


> Yes, room design is an impact. In many cases system and placement adjustments will get most people what they need.
> 
> Yes, as many say, including the CNET article I think, only a 5.1 or a 7.1 will get you true surround. The other solutions (bars, 3.1s) are using processing to simulate. So it's a personal call in terms of do you really want / need true surround, do you have the space for it, ability to do wiring (or have it done), etc.
> 
> And yes, true audiophiles (I'm not that) almost always prefer and recommend separates over bars. But with the bar market improving with items including the Soundscape and W studio they are starting to give them more respect.
> 
> YOU may be better off with a 3.1. I know Klipsch makes good stuff.
> 
> In my case, I'm mostly music so even with my 5.1 I was running it in stereo mode most of time. Plus we are looking to downsize so a bar let me reduce by 5 pieces (4 speakers, 1 receiver). Plus I dropped cable and its box.
> 
> One thing I'd tell you about the particular cabinet you linked: it may (!) not be a good choice to tuck the W inside of it, or any cabinet. The W seems to have a fair amount of output from the top. It may resonate, sound may bounce. Idk.
> 
> Mine sits on TOP of a cabinet that is ~ 3 feet high. My neighbor stood somewhat over mine (2-3 feet back) and said "wow, sounds especially good standing over it". I've noticed same. Plus, usually better to have them as close to ear level as possible. I believe.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Very helpful thank you.


----------



## jmhumr

Hey everyone, looking for some advice on a sound bar. Here's my criteria...

*Budget*: Under $350
*Room size:* Medium
*Surround sound*: Not required
*Wireless sub*: Preferred, if wireless
*Bar size*: Smaller preferred
*Connections*: Minimalistic
*Location*: Wall-mounted
*Use*: Not an audiophile, but want a noticeable upgrade over TV speakers for sports and weekend movie watching

Thanks in advance!


----------



## swatbat2142

Hello everyone,

I am wanting to add on to my current piece-meal speaker system for our family room, but as I read and read there are some choices to make. First off my setup is

Amplifier - Marantz NR1504
T.V. - Vizio E500
Sub - Polk PSW505
Front L, R - Cambridge S30

As you can see I have no center channel and at the time was not sure if we would need it. Well, we need one as we need to turn up the volume quite high to hear actors having conversations. So I was reading here about soundbars, but then it hit me. My options are:

A) Do I just get a 1.0 soundbar for just center channel?

B) Get rid of the S30's and get a soundbar that does both center and sides?

Definitely want something to really up the center channel power and not lose what the S30's have done for us. Unless there is a soundbar that can do better than the S30's for the L, R I'd like some recommendations.

This is for a family room, everyday use, watch streaming movies, tv shows OTA, Vizio comes with streaming shows as well; gets used a lot for everything. Room is rectangular and it's length wise so we do sit about 7-8' away. Should also mention that the widest I can go is 49".

Thanks

Update: Friend of mine pointed me to Yamaha and Polk for the center channel. Will look there, but thanks.


----------



## joeyFLL

Hi all, new to the forums here !

I have a bit of a dilemma at hand. I recently upgraded my TV form an old 2012 38inch Vizio with a 38 soundbar to a P55-C1 Series P 2016. Before 2012 I owned a Paradigm C90 with a Marantz AV receiver that I had to sell due to financial reasons (and I surely miss). Needles to say my audiophile cravings are starting to grow now that i have a UHD TV but the living room in my apt is VERY OPEN!! lol. I have a sliding door with blinds to my left, the kitchen to my right and 2 solid walls front and back but a Vaulted ceiling all in its 12' by 14' glory. for this reason I opted not to pursue the Yamaha's YSP soundbars. 

After a long research I am at a loss 

Here is what I would like:

1- an AV receiver such as a Marantz NR1606 since I would like to upgrade the system next year when I move to a proper house.
For speakers tho:
1- Would an AV Powered soundbar with a sub would be ok?
2- the new slim Vizio 5.1 is tempting but I would wait for reviews on quality before buying.

3- the budget for this is $1,000-$1,200
or do you recommend something else. 
Any advice would be welcome !!
Thanks
~Joe


----------



## sebbie

I've just bought a Samsung 60KS7000 and want to buy a soundbar to go with it.

Samsung are doing an offer in the UK that gives you money off if you buy a Samsung product straight after the TV, I was thinking about buying the HW-J6501R or HW-K651, is the 6501 noticeably better, what are main differences?

In addition some websites are doing the HWJ-8500 for only £400, instead of the £750 RRP of th HWJ-8500R, are these the same product? 

Thanks!


----------



## fishcracker23

Hi guys, new here. Im deciding whether to get a 5.1 system or a soundbar setup. Budget is around $1500. Not an audiophile but appreciate surround movie sounds and music next. Room is about 20 x 17 but is an open concept house so it is basically open to the dining and kitchen area. I like the simplicity of the soundbar system but I know that a complete 5.1 set-up would sound better. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 49Merc

fishcracker23 said:


> Hi guys, new here. Im deciding whether to get a 5.1 system or a soundbar setup. Budget is around $1500. Not an audiophile but appreciate surround movie sounds and music next. Room is about 20 x 17 but is an open concept house so it is basically open to the dining and kitchen area. I like the simplicity of the soundbar system but I know that a complete 5.1 set-up would sound better. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


Our room configuration is very much like yours. We have a Bose SoundTouch HTS 130 and find it room filling with high quality, realistic audio, strong vocals, mid-range and bass. This soundbar is not your typical Bose product. Happy hunting.


----------



## Selvaspk

I bought an Yamaha Ats-1050 (is this same a yas105?), So far it seems like an good update to tv speakers but left a lot to desire. Lg 49 4k ultra hdtv.

My idea on getting a sound bar is, 
- I live in a small apartment with small(10*7*15) living area with open kitchen.
- don't like wire clutter
- want to improve tv sound to quality sound for watching in 7 ft distance
- budget about $500

I am in a great dilemma of 
#1-adding a sub to 1050

#2 get a pair of powered bookshelf speakers
- suggestions..pls

#3 get an avr, attach two bookself and a sub.
- suggestion on avr 5.2 with bt and hdmi 2. 

I don't want to spend money on technology until I own a house. Either spend little to get decent one or build slow towards complete package.

Pls suggest some sub for compact, but tight l, clean bass. 
So far reading, Dayton 1000, klipsch 12, Polk 505, bic came through list. 

What would be better?

Update:
Got jbl arena s10 from bestbuy. Back home, plugged to yamaha soundbar, the bass is good. But I never owned property sub so I don't know all hi-fi stuff many talk. The size is a concern now. I looked at other options online, Dayton 1000l (not finding it anywhere) yamaha YST-FSW050 (114$ on yamaha site) are only two option I find. Please suggest compact sub or should I keep jbl? ($160) but its too big to fit in my entertainment cabin.


After a lengthy thought process, I am leaning towards keeping yamaha bar($120 from Amazon prime day deal) and a decent sub (still not decided and need help) . So when I move out of apmt living, I will keep the bar to bed room and sub to 5.1 avr proper setup. Decisions, decisions..


----------



## twxabfn

I just got a Vizio M70. I've always been content with the sound from TV speakers before, but even to me, the built-ins on this thing are hot garbage.

That being said, I can get an LG SH2 soundbar for free with credit card points. It's 2.1, 100W, wired subwoofer. Don't want to have anything too loud as my wife and I watch TV at night directly underneath our 2.5yo's bedroom. Is this decent as a replacement for crappy built-ins?

Also, my TV stand looks like this:



Code:


 ----------
|          |
|----------|
|          |
 ----------

With the TV on the top shelf, obviously. With the soundbar going on the top shelf in front of the TV, where would the subwoofer go? Center of the bottom shelf? On the floor, off to one side? Can I run the system without the sub hooked up? I know jack all about audio setups, so any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jrwashz3

Colorado S14 said:


> Anyone listened to a Samsung HW-K550? We just bought a 65-KS8000 and the size of the tv is going to force us to ditch the 3.1 bookshelf setup we were using before. Would love to get a good soundbar to compliment the new setup, a wireless subwoofer is very attractive given our room layout.


I've had the HW-K450 for about 2 months now. Really surprised by the sound quality, and the construction of the soundbar and sub. Really quality look and feel.
Great for clear dialogue and dynamic range on anything I've watched so far. I have a surround system for the heavy lifting.
The 550 should be just as high quality.


----------



## Nespresco

My mother in law is looking for a soundbar to go under her new TV, she asked me for advice but I really don't know much about soundbars. I found the following around $150, is there a general consensus as to which is the best bar around that price? We would also consider something used.

Sony HT-CT380
Yamaha YSP-2500
LG NB3530A
VIZIO SB3821-C6 38-Inch
VIZIO SB3831-C6M
VIZIO S3851-W-D4B (Whats the difference between this and the pricier VIZIO SB3851-C0)
VIZIO S4251-W-B4E

Thanks


----------



## g.j.martin

Hi guys,

Just got my LG OLED 65 and yeah the sound is average at best. I had a Sony XBR900B (speakers on the side with sub) which sounded much better. I like good sound, I have a B&W/Marantz setup in my theater room and obviously know I'm not going to get that in a sound bar but I wanted to see what you guys recommend. I would say I don't want to spend more than I need to. But I see a lot of these sound bars claiming 4.1, 7.1 sound, is that sincere? I have an open layout in my house so there are barely any walls.

I've seen a couple of LG branded that sounded ok, I think it was about 200.00. I know there are Bose and some others.


----------



## cajieboy

g.j.martin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got my LG OLED 65 and yeah the sound is average at best. I had a Sony XBR900B (speakers on the side with sub) which sounded much better. I like good sound, I have a B&W/Marantz setup in my theater room and obviously know I'm not going to get that in a sound bar but I wanted to see what you guys recommend. I would say I don't want to spend more than I need to. But I see a lot of these sound bars claiming 4.1, 7.1 sound, is that sincere? I have an open layout in my house so there are barely any walls.
> 
> I've seen a couple of LG branded that sounded ok, I think it was about 200.00. I know there are Bose and some others.


Pioneer has a pretty good soundbar, and Zvox just came out with a new design that has received good reviews. That's a very nice TV you bought, and I'd think twice before going the el cheapo route for the sound. You'd be surprised at just how much quality sound is needed these days. As with anything else, you usually get what you pay for, and $200 is not an amount I's use to match up to that LG OLED.


----------



## andru1313

Ok on information Overload!!!! Looking to go the soundbar route. I have replaced my TV with the Sony XBR-75 940D... I also moved so didn't want to go the wired route anymore. I had my other TV hooked up to my Denon receiver with a paradigm center channel and Boston Acoustic surround with an energy sub. 

The room where my new TV is now is just a bit to big to run all the wires and don't want a huge mess. Plus the receiver doesn't support 4k. So that is what brought me to the soundbar route. 

But I am not sure what I should look for and what is really a plus to have. I have a farily large room with half the ceiling normal height then the other half of the room the ceiling vaults. 

I would like something I can expand if I want surround speakers. Also want something with a somewhat decent Sub. 

I have been looking at the Sony HT5 sound bar but have trouble pulling the trigger on sony speakers I don't know just for some reason never loved there audio stuff. I was also looking at the Sonos stuff but didn't love that they didn't have HDMI ports. I was also looking at some of the Bose stuff but for the cost not sure its worth it. 

For me I would like something that supports 4k and will support ARC so I can just have one HDMI going into the TV.. I can plug in my Xbox and playstation and will fill the room with good sound with some bass to thump. I don't listen to music to much so that isn't a real key feature for me. Thought I would post in there to see what people suggest. Thanks


----------



## amoney805

g.j.martin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got my LG OLED 65 and yeah the sound is average at best. I had a Sony XBR900B (speakers on the side with sub) which sounded much better. I like good sound, I have a B&W/Marantz setup in my theater room and obviously know I'm not going to get that in a sound bar but I wanted to see what you guys recommend. I would say I don't want to spend more than I need to. But I see a lot of these sound bars claiming 4.1, 7.1 sound, is that sincere? I have an open layout in my house so there are barely any walls.
> 
> I've seen a couple of LG branded that sounded ok, I think it was about 200.00. I know there are Bose and some others.



I added an LG sh7b 4.1 soundbar to my lg 65uh8500. Overall I'm really happy with it. It replaced an older Sony 2.1 soundbar.


----------



## Deathalo

I'm looking to get a 5.1 soundbar system for my apt to go with my new Vizio P-55 I'm getting delivered Saturday. I was thinking of getting the Vizio SB4051-D5 which I can get from Bestbuy Open Box for 310 here

But then I also saw the Samsung HW-K550/ZA which is on sale at bestbuy for 330 here and comes with Samsung's rear sattelite wireless speaker set SWA-8000S/ZA for free. So essentially two 5.1 soundbar systems for $20 difference. Which would be the better buy and why? Thanks!


----------



## Tahoe_Sun

*Seeking help dialing in choices for a soundbar setup*

I've done the high end audio route in the past. That was before 3 kids, a home, 4 cars and life took over.

I have just enough time to enjoy occasional TV and host a few football games/bbqs at my home.

Here's the skinny:

Larger living room with 3 walls that opens up to dining room which then connects to kitchen. LR is 15x20 with a niche for the TV (when TV's used to be rear projection beasts). TV is wall mounted on multi-direction adjustable mount. Ceilings are 9'.

I'd like to be able to enjoy streaming music from devices to soundbar on occasion.

Home runs dual band wifi and is fully wired Cat5 to TV. Home is wired for surround sound with in-ceiling wires.

I don't want the mess and size of a receiver, many speakers, wires and expense. I'm done with those days.

I am seeking a soundbar setup to maximize tv sound (sports needs to sound decent, not like inside a soda can), enjoy an occasional movie at home (maybe watch less than 10 movies a year at home), and be able to enjoy streamed music and my digital collection at time. I strongly prefer to connect via HDMI ARC over optical.

My working budget is $400 - $1k (price includes a sub).

I listened to a Sonos and while it had a fuller sound, it sounded fake/synthetic.

I am fully aware I am not going to achieve receiver/speakers like sound quality but am seeking to learn what is closest to that.

Biggest negative concern is i can't stand "thin" sound. I am seeking a richer fuller sound from any system I deploy.

So, all you experts out there, please help me narrow down my choices. I am open to all and listening.

Thank you all in advance for your time and help. It's greatly appreciated.

Additionally: Samsung LED UN55C8000. It's a few years old now and might be replaced with a 4k unit next year, 65" Samsung.

My TV signal is OTA HDTV running through a Channel Master DVR+ and a I also use a ROKU3. All are connected via HDMI to the Samsung TV (4 HDMI inputs on this unit).


----------



## psurob12

*Looking for Soundbar recommendations..*

Need something for our main living room TV that i'm about to add an Xbox One S to.

TV is a Samsung 55" JS8500.
Will be running TV (FiOS) through the xbox one S. 

Trying to stay under $600. Mainly just want something for better movie watching/gaming sound, especially since the Xbox One S will get me the 4K blu ray / Netflix capability.

Had a friend recommend the Sonos Playbar, which is right on the budget line, but I want to make sure i'm getting the best bang for the buck.

Anyone have experience with the Samsung sound towers (TW-J5500)? They are on sale at BJs Wholesale currently for $250 and sounded decent in store, though I don't put much stock in that due to the conditions.


Any guidance welcome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Riceboy369

+1 for another Sonos soundbar 5.1 setup to go along with the new Sony X940D. Wireless is the way to go !


----------



## yadmonkey

mortron said:


> If the price is right, go for the YAS-105 and a decent wired sub with adjustable XO. I got the 105 and an 8" Yamaha SW012 on sale for less than $300CDN. It looks much much nicer than the cheap gloss plastic YAS-203 and mine came in at $120 cheaper with the sub! I demoed several over a long period. Sadly it doesnt have adjustable XO, my only true gripe - that and size of sub. I love my YAS-105 and came to see what else people were suggesting these days. Glad to see my purchase is still a good one, as I am in market for one for a relative, and was gonna go to the YAS-105 even though the price has jumped up.
> 
> Another nice one was the Pioneer Andrew Jones soundbar, made of MDF rather than plastic, and has a great sound. Unfortunately it isn't cheap.


Dummy question - what is adjustable XO? 

Do you know anything about the YAS-106? Looks maybe like an updated YAS-105. I'm coming from a Logitech Z-5500 and really not looking for much more than a lateral move in sound quality. The one really good thing I'll say about the Z-5500 is the 10" sub really delivers that movie theater rumble. Sucks for music though and adds all kinds of clutter. Do you think one of those Yamaha units plus a decent sub will satisfy?

Also, with the YAS-105 if you add a sub, does it then bypass the built-in mini subs?


----------



## yadmonkey

Okay, I've figured out that adjustable XO is adjustable crossover, so you can limit the sub's bass response at the point where it drops off from the thing you've attached it to. That was a good tip - thanks, mortron.

I will soon be in possession of a YAS-106 and a Klipsch k100-sw sub to hopefully replace the Z5500 - will report back.


----------



## Barrykar

*Newbie Needs Help*

Hey guys I have never owned a sound bar and just purchased the new 70 inch M series for my basement. I was looking at the new Vizio sound bars since they normally have a great bang for your buck. I have yet to find and official reviews yet so I ask for your help. I love that the sub woofer can go under the couch. What are your thoughts on the new Vizio soundbars? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## s!ke

I'm looking for a wireless 5.1 system. Any thoughts on the Vizio system?


----------



## yadmonkey

Barrykar said:


> Hey guys I have never owned a sound bar and just purchased the new 70 inch M series for my basement. I was looking at the new Vizio sound bars since they normally have a great bang for your buck. I have yet to find and official reviews yet so I ask for your help. I love that the sub woofer can go under the couch. What are your thoughts on the new Vizio soundbars? Thanks in advance for the help!


Subwoofer placement matters. I'd be surprised if sticking it under the couch was a good placement.



s!ke said:


> I'm looking for a wireless 5.1 system. Any thoughts on the Vizio system?


I was super curious about the new Vizio system until I heard it at Costco. Obviously not nearly the ideal setting to judge it, but I was immediately filled with a sense of disappointment. I thought the low end sounded muddy and the upper mids were thin. Again, not the right place for a proper test, but it instantly took it out of the running for me.


----------



## Enverex

I'm looking for something, doesn't necessarily have to be a sound bar, but it needs to be a single unit, so a soundbar fits the bill in that regard. I'm basically looking for the best sound you can get for


----------



## coyote2

I'm overjoyed with the Paradigm Soundscape I got on eBay (a customer return) for US$750 ($575£).


----------



## Enverex

Neither of those appear to be available in the UK, they look to be US only.


----------



## LouisC123

Looking for a soundbar for the (L, C, & R) front of a 7.1. system. 

The four remaining (mid and rear speaker pairs) channels will be in-ceiling Polk MC-80s, and the sub will be a Theater Sols SUB8SM. All connected to a Marantz NR1606 for a Samsung 60" KU6300 UHD TV. TV and film 80%, music 20%. The living room is about 18' X 18'

Any suggestions for what is a good fit with this set-up?

thanks!


----------



## the5rivers

Hi guys glad I found this thread. Looking at the Samsung k550 or k650 currently. I wanted to know if anyone had any feedback on these two models? 

Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## A Perfect Urkel

Hoping to get recommendations on a soundbar for my kitchen. Not looking for top of the line, but the best I can get for $100 to $200. For about $150 I'm considering another Klipsch Pro Media, I have one for my PC and it's pretty good. But a soundbar would fit better in the kitchen, and the Klipsch Pro Media 2 doesn't have a remote control. Remote control is not a deal breaker but I would prefer it.


----------



## Enverex

Just thought I'd chime in. I went for the Q-Acoustics Media 4 and it's fantastic. So much better than the Yamaha YS-105 and easily rivals my proper amp + speakers setup.


----------



## yadmonkey

Enverex said:


> Just thought I'd chime in. I went for the Q-Acoustics Media 4 and it's fantastic. So much better than the Yamaha YS-105 and easily rivals my proper amp + speakers setup.


Love to hear a bit more about it. Does the Media 4 do surround? If so, how does it compare to the YS-105 in that respect?


----------



## Enverex

yadmonkey said:


> Love to hear a bit more about it. Does the Media 4 do surround? If so, how does it compare to the YS-105 in that respect?


It's very barebones to be honest, basic remote and basic features. It doesn't have surround or anything like that - all the focus is on raw sound quality. Surround on the YS-105 was terrible though, just like all fake surrounds I've heard so I wouldn't advise trying to use that anyway.


----------



## kromix

Looking for a quality soundbar with rear speakers and subwoofer(hopefully subwoofer is wireless and rear speakers plug into it like the Vizio). I was looking at the Samsung HW-K950 but was drawn away from it because it only supports Atmos and not DTS-MA etc, if I was going to spend THAT much on a soundbar setup, it better support all high end codecs.... I don't have a particular price range, anywhere from $350-1500, but if we're going high end it needs to do it all. I also looked at the VIZIO SB4051 but I see lots of reviews of it being finicky, losing connection etc...

As you can see i'm shopping $350 Vizio's and $1500 Samsung's.

Suggestions?


----------



## 49Merc

kromix said:


> Looking for a quality soundbar with rear speakers and subwoofer(hopefully subwoofer is wireless and rear speakers plug into it like the Vizio). I was looking at the Samsung HW-K950 but was drawn away from it because it only supports Atmos and not DTS-MA etc, if I was going to spend THAT much on a soundbar setup, it better support all high end codecs.... I don't have a particular price range, anywhere from $350-1500, but if we're going high end it needs to do it all. I also looked at the VIZIO SB4051 but I see lots of reviews of it being finicky, losing connection etc...
> 
> As you can see i'm shopping $350 Vizio's and $1500 Samsung's.
> 
> Suggestions?


Consider the new Bose SoundTouch 300 Soundbar along with the Acoustimass 300 Bass Module plus 300 Surround Speakers. 

https://www.bose.com/en_us/products...300-soundbar.html#v=soundtouch_300_pkg_st_300


----------



## kromix

49Merc said:


> Consider the new Bose SoundTouch 300 Soundbar along with the Acoustimass 300 Bass Module plus 300 Surround Speakers.
> 
> https://www.bose.com/en_us/products...300-soundbar.html#v=soundtouch_300_pkg_st_300


Definitely on the top end of my budget but looks pretty good. Anything else comparable to this without the Bose markup? Considering.....


----------



## 49Merc

kromix said:


> Definitely on the top end of my budget but looks pretty good. Anything else comparable to this without the Bose markup? Considering.....


Bose prices will be the same at all stores. Did you consider Sonos?
http://www.sonos.com/en-us/shop


----------



## M.T.Nest

*Flexible Soundbar for Open Greatroom Area?*

Looking for a great sounding soundbar with wireless sub for my wife's living room to replace the current 3.1 setup consisting of an older Denon AVR, small DefTech Left, Center, and Right channel speakers and wired Velodyne sub.


Price range: $300-$800? 


The room is pretty large and open to entry way, dining room, and kitchen.


My wife rearranges the living room furniture at least 2x / year. I need something that is uncomplicated, flexible in sub placement, and physically robust. 


The TV / stereo stand is often not placed flat against a wall. Sometimes it's in a corner, and sometimes it's sticking out into the room from a side wall. I understand that this is far from ideal for sound, but I have given up trying to win that battle. I just need to find something that sounds decent without relying on reflecting sound off side walls.


Bluetooth would be nice, but isn't absolutely needed.


Nice to have: HDMI, remote controllable sub volume, wireless surround speakers


Thanks in advance for any assistance given.


Kevin


----------



## kromix

Looking for a quality soundbar like the Sonos Playbar or Bose Soundtouch300.

MUST HAVES: 


Multiple HDMI Input 2-3 is enough (Soundtouch300 only has 1 HDMI Input!)
Passthrough 4K Video to TV
Support DTS and DD 5.1
Have Wireless Subwoofer/Rear Speaker optional

Does such a beast exist?


----------



## squarewings

kromix said:


> Multiple HDMI Input 2-3 is enough (Soundtouch300 only has 1 HDMI Input!)
> Passthrough 4K Video to TV
> Support DTS and DD 5.1
> Have Wireless Subwoofer/Rear Speaker optional


Would you be OK with using something like Monoprice's Blackbird 4k Pro 5x1 HDMI Switch to work around the Soundtouch 300's 1 HDMI port limitation (I take it that your tv doesn't have a satisfactory number of inputs)? 

I've recently downsized from a full 5.1 setup with an AV receiver to this Bose soundbar. I really like the sound of it, the fact that it does 4k passthrough and the wireless additional components. Integration with streaming music services was a cool bonus, too! 

If not then I think Vizio's new range of SmartCast Soundbar's meets all your requirements (although the rear speakers are wired to the wireless sub), I don't think they sound that great either, they certainly don't sound bad. I felt that the Bose (especially when paired with it's sub and rears) wins on this front though.


----------



## kromix

squarewings said:


> (I take it that your tv doesn't have a satisfactory number of inputs)?


Mostly that my TV (Panasonic Plasma) cannot passthrough any multi channel audio through HDMI ARC nor Optical. 

So I need stuff to go through the soundbar first and passthrough the TV.

Will a switch like that mono price switch work well and switch efficiently in the real world paired with a Harmony Remote?

I read a lot of negative reviews on the Vizio, like rear speakers are one channel, audio drop outs unless on PCM, etc.... Or I would have pulled the trigger on that one already.

Bose: I like it. very expensive for the bar/sub/rears, and a bit concerned that at this price point it can't decode DD+ and DTS:MA, what's up with that? If I'm going to invest that kind of cash into Bose, I want a bit of future proofing like DD+/DTS:MA and 4K HDR Passthrough.

Feature wise I LOVE the Yamaha YSP-2700, but I can't add Rears  In my 3-walled living room , rears are a must.

Thoughts?


----------



## EKinNYC

what are some of the things/features/specs to look for in a soundbar these days? i looked into it a few years ago, but decided that i didnt really need it back then

re-considering it now, and honestly, i am lost. 

what are some things to look for? my usage is pretty much cable & appleTV (netflix, HBOGO, streaming via AirPlay). i currently have a pretty old (by today's standards) TV, but considering something 4k/SUHD in the near future. 

i've heard good things about the Sonos bar, as a simple solution, without any switching/passthru, etc... optical in and done. 
What about something more complex? which are the codecs i should look for, what about passthru, etc? if someone has recommendations in the $500-1000 range, or a good resource for me to check out for info, much appreciated


----------



## M.T.Nest

*Never mind...decision made*



M.T.Nest said:


> Looking for a great sounding soundbar with wireless sub for my wife's living room to replace the current 3.1 setup consisting of an older Denon AVR, small DefTech Left, Center, and Right channel speakers and wired Velodyne sub.
> 
> Price range: $300-$800?
> 
> The room is pretty large and open to entry way, dining room, and kitchen.
> 
> My wife rearranges the living room furniture at least 2x / year. I need something that is uncomplicated, flexible in sub placement, and physically robust.
> 
> The TV / stereo stand is often not placed flat against a wall. Sometimes it's in a corner, and sometimes it's sticking out into the room from a side wall. I understand that this is far from ideal for sound, but I have given up trying to win that battle. I just need to find something that sounds decent without relying on reflecting sound off side walls.
> 
> 
> Bluetooth would be nice, but isn't absolutely needed.
> 
> 
> Nice to have: HDMI, remote controllable sub volume, wireless surround speakers
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance given.
> 
> 
> Kevin


I ended up with a Yamaha ATS-1060, which seems to be the warehouse club version of the YAS-106

The unit has HDMI and optical in and a subwoofer out jack. This was a major selling point for me, as I have several subs at home not being used.

So far it sounds good connected to a Velodyne sub I bought at a garage sale a while back. The sub had cosmetic damage, so they practically gave it away.

I'm hoping for even better results once I have time to play with the crossover and volume settings on the sub. I may decide to swap in a smaller DefTech sub and add a wireless sub kit in order to achieve higher WAF. After hearing it, I think the Velodyne sub needs to move to the home theater to augment the single sub there. 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## MisterSlowly

Looking for a 3.1 or 5.1 Soundbar/Speaker setup with least # of wires.

I got no reciever or such so it should be able to plug into KS8005.

Dont want muddy bass.
Good mids and no hissing highs.

Budget max 500.

Is there such a thing?


Its for movies/tv series primarily.


If no such thing exists, then I may look into Yamaha NS-F51 or Yamaha NS-555 or similar towers and get a receiver, maybe.


----------



## iwanrs

Consider Phillips Soundbar with wireless detachable Surround speakers.
It provides real surround sound.


----------



## documentmqster

Trying to decide between Vizio SB3851-d0 and Vizio S4251wB4. I think the 42 is a little bit of an older model and obviously the soundbar is slightly larger. Looking for input to decide between the 2. Thanks.


----------



## snafu7x7

kromix said:


> Mostly that my TV (Panasonic Plasma) cannot passthrough any multi channel audio through HDMI ARC nor Optical.
> 
> So I need stuff to go through the soundbar first and passthrough the TV.
> 
> Will a switch like that mono price switch work well and switch efficiently in the real world paired with a Harmony Remote?
> 
> I read a lot of negative reviews on the Vizio, like rear speakers are one channel, audio drop outs unless on PCM, etc.... Or I would have pulled the trigger on that one already.
> 
> Bose: I like it. very expensive for the bar/sub/rears, and a bit concerned that at this price point it can't decode DD+ and DTS:MA, what's up with that? If I'm going to invest that kind of cash into Bose, I want a bit of future proofing like DD+/DTS:MA and 4K HDR Passthrough.
> 
> Feature wise I LOVE the Yamaha YSP-2700, but I can't add Rears  In my 3-walled living room , rears are a must.
> 
> Thoughts?


You sound like you are on a very similar quest to me. I have a slightly older bare-bones Samsung TV without ARC and which will only pass DD as 5.1 through optical. So like you I need HDMI IN/OUTs so I can place the soundbar in the middle of the chain. I also really want rear satellites because I think the 'all in one surround' is BS and never sounds right. Also looking for DTS support etc.

What I will tell you is to stay far FAR away from the Vizios, they are nothing but hot garbage and frustration. I was initially really excited by their features and price point and I thought it would be the ideal setup for me. What a nightmare. The stupid thing cuts out (both audio and video) sporadically for 5 secs at a time. You might watch a whole 1 hour TV show and it works perfectly, then the next episode you put on it does it 10 times. Basically they might as well have never put HDMI ports on it because they don't work properly. Oh and Vizio support was completely useless, first this joker tried to tell me that PCs send a different HDMI than other devices and that was my problem  I even humored him and plugged my PS4 directly into it. Guess what? Same deal. 

Anyway, let me know what you find, I'm looking at the Denon, Yamahas and Samsungs right now...the Bose is just a waste of money IMO, you might as well order some gold plated Monster Cables with it if you're going to that route.


----------



## kromix

snafu7x7 said:


> You sound like you are on a very similar quest to me. I have a slightly older bare-bones Samsung TV without ARC and which will only pass DD as 5.1 through optical. So like you I need HDMI IN/OUTs so I can place the soundbar in the middle of the chain. I also really want rear satellites because I think the 'all in one surround' is BS and never sounds right. Also looking for DTS support etc.
> 
> What I will tell you is to stay far FAR away from the Vizios, they are nothing but hot garbage and frustration. I was initially really excited by their features and price point and I thought it would be the ideal setup for me. What a nightmare. The stupid thing cuts out (both audio and video) sporadically for 5 secs at a time. You might watch a whole 1 hour TV show and it works perfectly, then the next episode you put on it does it 10 times. Basically they might as well have never put HDMI ports on it because they don't work properly. Oh and Vizio support was completely useless, first this joker tried to tell me that PCs send a different HDMI than other devices and that was my problem  I even humored him and plugged my PS4 directly into it. Guess what? Same deal.
> 
> Anyway, let me know what you find, I'm looking at the Denon, Yamahas and Samsungs right now...the Bose is just a waste of money IMO, you might as well order some gold plated Monster Cables with it if you're going to that route.


My issue with the Yamaha's = no rear speakers or they would be perfect.

Why are you even looking @ them if you have the same rear satellite requirement?


----------



## flyinrazrback

All, looking for soundbar advise. Currently have a sharp sb602 and I am pretty happy with it, plus it is about as wide as my 65" TV so it looks proportionate. I am only looking for a soundbar and wireless sub, no other rears. I have an OLED65E6P so need something that plays nice with it. Second, my TV and soundbar will be recessed into the wall (front of both sit flush with the wall) so I need a soundbar no more than about 3.5" deep. I looked at the Bose Soundtouch 300 but the speaker is too deep and will not sit flush with the front of the wall. The Sonos will fit flush with the wall and it and it's matching sub is top of the list. What else should I be considering? I only use it for TV and movies.


----------



## jfranci3

Needs: 
1) Seamless functionality from rf TV remote 
2016 LG Magic RF remote, HDMI ARC or tv has a IR blaster. Ideally with an onscreen volume #. I'm thinking ARC connection​2) Fast bootup
My problem with my old 5.1 system was time-to-sound-on. Made whole system too 'heavy' for everyday tv watching.​2) Needs to look good. Black box or generally good aesthetics.
A decent size enclosure is fine. klipsch and ML are too ugly.​3) I have toddlers, so no buttons or hard to reach buttons
4) It won't be mounted, it will be on a 36" long cabinet. Cannot exceed 36" 
5) Dialog clarity what I'm looking soundwise

Nice to haves:
1) Night mode so we don't wake the kids
2) Airplay
3) Prefer a sub. I already have a wired sub if there is a sub out. 

Don't need:
1) Surround
2) High overall volume or room shaking experience .
3) HDMI switching


Budget:
Under $1100 new MSRP. 

Other equipment:
LG OLED TV 
Apple TV 
Amazon TV
Sony BR player
Harmony Remote (being phased out)

Room:
12x12 viewing area, but the room is larger than that. 8' ceiling. 
Sideways U shaped room with opening to the side. TV on west tall, opening on the North , seating on the South and East walls. 

I'm thinking a Yamaha 106 or ysp-1600w/ the sub, Sonos playbar, or the LG units.


----------



## Lane Haygood

*Need help picking a soundbar*

Here's my current setup:

SOURCES
1. DirecTV STB
2. Xbox One S
3. HTPC

MONITOR
1. Samsung UN65HU9000 with the SEK-3500 One Connect Box (allows the TV to display 10-bit HDR content)

AUDIO
1. Vizio S4251w-B4 soundbar 

All three sources are connected to the OCB through HDMI. The OCB is connected to the soundbar via optical cable.

I have a sneaking suspicion that the TV isn't passing through audio from the sources correctly. In my TV settings, I can choose between PCM and DTS Neo 2.5. 

I use my Xbox One S to play 4k Blu-Ray content, and in my Xbox audio settings, I have to choose "Bitstream" and DTS for my sound.

For reasons that deeply upset me (has to do with the design of my living room), I am unable to fit a true home theater receiver and run speakers, so I am forced to use a soundbar. I bought the Vizio model I have a few years back because it at least has actual rear speakers and should be able to produce 5.1 sound.

So my question is, given what is possible with current soundbars, and being totally 100% willing to upgrade my soundbar, what is the best way to get high-quality audio from my sources?

I presume that getting a soundbar like Sony or Yamaha's high end that has 4k passthrough and switching is probably the right way, but unfortunately none of them have rear speakers and rely on "virtual" surround sound, which is also probably a no-go in my open concept living room with no side walls to bounce audio off of.

Even with the updated OCB, I am not sure that the TV can send audio out on SPDIF in anything other than either a compressed format or 2.0 PCM. And I'm not aware of a soundbar that will make either of those sound as good as a direct connection.

What's the best option for me?


----------



## smckdwn989

SOURCES
1. Xfinity STB
2. Nvidia Shield
3. Xbox One / PS4

MONITOR
1. Samsung UN65KS8000 with One Connect Box 

AUDIO
1. Stock

I'm looking to spend 300-400 ish for a soundbar that pairs nicely with the tv. I am open to almost any suggestions, but ideally want wifi support, and hdmi.

Thanks!


----------



## kellybrf

hey guys, about to pick up a 65" b6p and thinking about a new sound bar to go with it. I currently have a htct500 which I really like, but it would be nice to have a wireless sub and 4k support. I think I've narrowed it down to three: the sony htct790, lg sh7b or the polk magnifi. I'm leaning towards the sony based on my previous experience, but am hesitant because I'd be dropping from 3.1 and 400w to 2.1 and 330w. I'm more concerned with the drop to 2.1, is that a rational fear as we watch a lot of dialogue heavy TV? the lg steps it up to 4.1 and 360, but doesn't have 4k passthrough. it would be nice to have google cast built in, which the polk doesn't, but I could easily add a chromecast audio.

thoughts? is it even worth upgrading? thanks!


----------



## Geckotek

Just decided to keep my 42" Panasonic Plasma for another year or two. One of the challenges I have with this TV is the fact that my wife always wants to keep the audio so low. It's not the TVs fault, but we have a newborn and any loud/action scenes usually overwhelm the vocals. So I'll turn up the audio so that I can hear the vocals in a quiet scene and a few moments later I'm regretting it.

Anyway, this is likely more the fault of the content...but either way I find myself looking for an inexpensive solution. An amp and speaker components are just not in the cards, but I keep thinking a decent soundbar might help get me some separation. I was thinking 5.1 would fix things, but realistically I'm guessing most of the TV programs we stream on Hulu or even live TV streamed through our TWC App.

My budget is something $350 or under. Am I wasting my time or is there a soundbar in this budget that would improve my situation?


----------



## saregister

*Soundbar with wireless headphone support*

I've only begun searching, but my preliminary searches have yielded nothing substantial yet. 

Is there a soundbar that will allow connection of wireless headphones as well? Something in bluetooth would be awesome, especially if it could parallel the output to multiple bluetooth headphones at the same time. 

I'd like something for the TV in the living room that the kids use most often to watch their shows and play video games. If I'm tired of hearing them play their games, I'd like to have them just put on headphones. I'd like to keep the cost way down, maybe $300 or so, but will look at more expensive.

The other option I was looking at it getting the PC/Gaming headphone systems, but buying those in multiple pairs can get pretty pricey pretty quick-like.


----------



## firebook23

Just saw that Bluesound just released a Soundbar and Subwoofer.

Looks interesting. I am a fan of Bluesound in general so i am kinda excited for this addition. Especially if I could use the sub with any other Bluesound player or speaker.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jadams2484

What is the cheapest solo soundbar with a wired, traditional subwoofer output and HDMI ARC that will work with the television remote instead of needing another controller


----------



## M.T.Nest

jadams2484 said:


> What is the cheapest solo soundbar with a wired, traditional subwoofer output and HDMI ARC that will work with the television remote instead of needing another controller


I don't know if it's the cheapest, but the Warehouse Club version of the Yamaha YAS-106, which is called ATS-1060, is $40 off at Costco at the moment. I bought one three weeks ago at regular price, and am very satisfied with it. You can use it with or without an additional sub. The TV I am using this with doesn't support ARC, unfortunately, but the soundbar does have that feature. 

Good luck
Kevin


----------



## SomeJerseyGuy

*Which Vizio Soundbar should I keep?*

So I bought two Vizio soundbars to try out. I would appreciate some help deciding which to keep. I have an LG OLED EG9600 and an XBOX One S I will be using this with primarily.

*SB3851-D0 (2016 SmartCast model)*
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/vizio-smartcast-38-5-1-channel-soundbar-system-with-subwoofer-black/4898002.p?skuId=4898002&cmp=RMX&ref=17&loc=11&CampaignID=817665&SubscriberID=108073984

and 


*S4251w-B4 (Older model)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1N83KE0698&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleMKP-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleMKP-PC-_-pla-_-Sound+Bars-_-9SIA1N83KE0698&gclid=CjwKEAiAjvrBBRDxm_nRusW3q1QSJAAzRI1tpslGI_5P_dIXqmQecJqQFtxNvOg_iOG61Q4tKaNmEhoCjv3w_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## atljackets

I'm trying to decide between a ZVOX SB500 or a LG SH7B.
Does anyone have experience with either? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## kellybrf

atljackets said:


> I'm trying to decide between a ZVOX SB500 or a LG SH7B.
> Does anyone have experience with either? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!


I've been going back and forth on the sh7b or Sony htct790. the sh7b seems to get good reviews, but I want to use the chromecast feature and it appears that it's a nightmare to keep things in sync and still isn't updated to work with multiroom despite lg promising an update by October. if you're just planning to use the soundbar itself it seems like as good option, but personally I'm going with the sony


----------



## mercennarius

kellybrf said:


> I've been going back and forth on the sh7b or Sony htct790. the sh7b seems to get good reviews, but I want to use the chromecast feature and it appears that it's a nightmare to keep things in sync and still isn't updated to work with multiroom despite lg promising an update by October. if you're just planning to use the soundbar itself it seems like as good option, but personally I'm going with the sony


Why not go with a Vizio soundbar then? They have the built in Google Cast feature and in my experience it works pretty good. Sound quality is also very good.


----------



## Jasonn B

1) Ok, I have 2016 M80-D3, 80" vizio M series.... I love the built in smartcast chromecast, etc. I'm a little confused with adding a soundbar. For these 2016 Vizio M/P tv's would this be the best sound bar to get for functionality with all the smartcast stuff and being compatible the most?

2 )Anyone have a 2016 Vizio with one of these soundbars and the voice activated google home device?

3) When turning on the vizio tv with the new vizio soundbar, would I have to use a remote for the soundbar, or could I just use my comcast remote for the tv volume like I do now for the built in tv speakers????

4) I just want this soundbar to work seemless and not have to do anything extra.


----------



## kellybrf

mercennarius said:


> Why not go with a Vizio soundbar then? They have the built in Google Cast feature and in my experience it works pretty good. Sound quality is also very good.


looking for truly wireless surround, my setup won't allow the rears to be tethered to the sub. plus I've been pretty happy with my current 7 year old Sony


----------



## duder1982

Looking at sound bars for my mother in law. I dont know the tv model or blue ray player. I do know that it is a smart tv ansd she has Roku. I was looming at one of the Klipsch models around $200-$250.00


----------



## prodan1234

*Best Vizio soundbar for 55" LG C6*

I'm looking to find a decent 5.1 soundbar for my new 55" LG C6. I've narrowed it down to 3 of the new Vizio soundbars: SB4051-D5, SB4451-C0 and SB4551-D5. Does anyone have experience with any of them and know how they compare to each other? Vizio's website isn't really helpful in understanding the differences.


----------



## brenden

prodan1234 said:


> I'm looking to find a decent 5.1 soundbar for my new 55" LG C6. I've narrowed it down to 3 of the new Vizio soundbars: SB4051-D5, SB4451-C0 and SB4551-D5. Does anyone have experience with any of them and know how they compare to each other? Vizio's website isn't really helpful in understanding the differences.


The 1st number is the Soundbar width.
Generally a wider Soundbar provides better right / left sound separation.

It looks like the -D5 models have the "flat subwoofer" that may fit under some couches. The -C0 model has a more traditional cube subwoofer.

In theory, the traditional cube could be better, but I've heard complaints from at least 1 of the 40" models saying they thought the 38 or 45 models sounded better.


----------



## cajieboy

atljackets said:


> I'm trying to decide between a ZVOX SB500 or a LG SH7B.
> Does anyone have experience with either? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!


A few weeks ago, I purchased the Zvox SB500 direct from the mfg'er. Thus far, everything has worked perfectly. Plenty loud when you need it, and voices sound clear and have a natural audio feel. Quality outside materials spells a great look, and reliability only time will tell. All in all, this SB500 speakerbar will be around for a along time, and I highly recommend it. This is especially so when factoring in the Black Friday Special for $200 less off the $600 original price tag. That's a steal in my books!


----------



## PEMAD

*Looking for a quality soundbar*

Hey everyone, currently in the market to look to switch up my current setup and wanted to reach out to the best of the best for these types of questions. Just a little background before I list my setup, living in NYC in an alcove studio apartment. Have an open space concept and is around 550-600 sq feet.

Current setup
Sharp Elite Pro-70x5fd
-connected via digital optical cable to
Vizio S4251w-B4
-using the following devices
Nvidia Shield TV (for all my video/movie viewing)
Bolt2 (win10 machine for gaming/work)
PS4

I want to get rid of the Vizio S4251w-B4, it's a great device with some flaws that have eventually got to my nerves after the last few years which the firmware update did not fix (takes 1-3 for sound to come in when a video starts and some videos the voice seems to fade away as if they are moving away from the camera but not).
I was originally looking at the Vizio SB4551-D5 since I didn't think their flagship soundbar would be worse but after the reviews it just might be worse then what I currently have. After that I started looking at somewhat pricier soundbars like Sonos setup for 5.1 surround sound which would end up around $1700 which I am fine with the price but is the quality there?

I am looking for ease of setup (looking to stick with digital optical out), 5.1 surround sound but no cables running between the front and rear speakers, and being able to wireless stream music (bluetooth, chromecast, through sonos app, as long as I can just do it through the speakers) *I know I can chromecast through Nvidia Shield but want the option to have the TV off*
I don't have a set price point but if it's more expensive I expect awesome quality/features.


----------



## mercennarius

PEMAD said:


> Hey everyone, currently in the market to look to switch up my current setup and wanted to reach out to the best of the best for these types of questions. Just a little background before I list my setup, living in NYC in an alcove studio apartment. Have an open space concept and is around 550-600 sq feet.
> 
> Current setup
> Sharp Elite Pro-70x5fd
> -connected via digital optical cable to
> Vizio S4251w-B4
> -using the following devices
> Nvidia Shield TV (for all my video/movie viewing)
> Bolt2 (win10 machine for gaming/work)
> PS4
> 
> I want to get rid of the Vizio S4251w-B4, it's a great device with some flaws that have eventually got to my nerves after the last few years which the firmware update did not fix (takes 1-3 for sound to come in when a video starts and some videos the voice seems to fade away as if they are moving away from the camera but not).
> I was originally looking at the Vizio SB4551-D5 since I didn't think their flagship soundbar would be worse but after the reviews it just might be worse then what I currently have. After that I started looking at somewhat pricier soundbars like Sonos setup for 5.1 surround sound which would end up around $1700 which I am fine with the price but is the quality there?
> 
> I am looking for ease of setup (looking to stick with digital optical out), 5.1 surround sound but no cables running between the front and rear speakers, and being able to wireless stream music (bluetooth, chromecast, through sonos app, as long as I can just do it through the speakers) *I know I can chromecast through Nvidia Shield but want the option to have the TV off*
> I don't have a set price point but if it's more expensive I expect awesome quality/features.


FWIW I have the Vizio SB4451 and it's been excellent so far. I also have the S4251 and have not experienced the issues you mention...


----------



## PEMAD

mercennarius said:


> FWIW I have the Vizio SB4451 and it's been excellent so far. I also have the S4251 and have not experienced the issues you mention...


Funny you mention that, I was playing around with the soundbar yesterday and turned off TruVolume and all of a sudden no more issues. The only thing I wish is that the TV would control the volume of the soundbar lol.


----------



## Iceman24

*Help me choose a sound bar*

Hi, looking for recommendations on a sound bar for my Grandparent's bedroom.

They're getting a 60" KS8000 Samsung that will be mounted on a full motion mount. It needs to bee mountable, as I'll be using one of those universal sound bar brackets to sandwich it in between TV and mount.

Connection wise, I'd prefer HDMI so it can power on and off, better control with staying in sync with TV as my Grandparents aren't that savvy about turning off multiple different devices. As of now and perhaps one other media player in future, there is just a TiVo Mini to connect via HDMI. Maybe to sound bar, then sound bar to TV, or TiVo to TV, then ARC audio down to sound bar.

I'll feeling price range of $100-$200. Ideally, it'll include a subwoofer, but not absolutely required if bar has decent bass. I'd prefer to wire subwoofer, but wireless will work, just won't really make anything any more tidy.

Decent sound, bass, doesn't have to be great. They wouldn't know what that was, but I don't want them strapped with super thin TV sound. So awful.

I appreciate any tips.


----------



## XBR11

Have an Insignia NS-SB316 soundbar to sound better than my tv's speakers. But it has 2 problems 1) the sound intervals between two adjacent sound settings are too far apart - one is too soft and too loud. 2) sound is somewhat tinny. 

Don't really want or need a soundbar-subwoofer, as I have 2 real home theater subwoofers. 

Any suggestions on a soundbar with low cost, more sound intervals, less tinny?


----------



## jonathanq

I posted a more detailed question in the home theatre build section (http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-ge...1705-ceiling-rear-speakers-soundbar-room.html). But ignoring the idea of having mediocre in-ceiling speakers for a minute.

Given the layout of the room attached (TV is against the wall shared with the storage room). Would a soundbar in the $1000-1500 price range (or a bit higher potentially) be able to bounce sound off the left and right walls enough to mimic a 5.1 or 7.1 surround system? And if so - which soundbar should I be looking at?

I have considered the Sonos Playbar + rears (we have 3 other Sonos speakers already) - but the lack of HD Audio and DTS is a deal breaker. 

Any other ones I should look at that do a good job of mimicing 5.1 or even 7.1 sound? Or do those really only work in a square room with 4 walls to work with?


----------



## XBR11

I've bought 3 sound bars in the last week.

The Insignia was not much better than the TV's speakers and there were too few volume iterations. 

The LG SH3K was better the Insignia, but still thin sounding. 

Bought a Yamaha ATS-1050 refurbished from Amazon. It is great sounding. Highly recommend.


----------



## XBR11

PS - One of the nice secrets of the Yamaha ATS-1050 soundbar is that there is an app for it that gives you more settings options than are on the remote or on the soundbar itself. Especially the remote only has sound format buttons for Stereo or Surround. The app has those and Sports, Movies, Game, Music, and TV show. We find the last one perfect for watching TV. We don't need closed captioning subtitles any more.


----------



## rolldog

XBR11 said:


> PS - One of the nice secrets of the Yamaha ATS-1050 soundbar is that there is an app for it that gives you more settings options than are on the remote or on the soundbar itself. Especially the remote only has sound format buttons for Stereo or Surround. The app has those and Sports, Movies, Game, Music, and TV show. We find the last one perfect for watching TV. We don't need closed captioning subtitles any more.


The higher end Yamaha soundbars are the best I've ever heard. They have the built-in room correction software (their own proprietary software) and Intellibeam, which works amazing. It's the only soundbar I've ever heard that can move the sound anywhere in the room and makes it sound like you truly have speakers all around you. If you're sitting in the MLP and make some manual adjustments for each speaker, when setting up the surrounds, you can actually hear the sound start off coming directly from the soundbar, but as you adjust it, you'll hear the sound move around you and over your head until it sounds like there's an actual speaker behind you. I have no idea how they do this, but if anyone wants a soundbar that really sounds like separate speakers, these are the best I've ever heard.


----------



## Docethic

XBR11 said:


> I've bought 3 sound bars in the last week.
> 
> The Insignia was not much better than the TV's speakers and there were too few volume iterations.
> 
> The LG SH3K was better the Insignia, but still thin sounding.
> 
> Bought a Yamaha ATS-1050 refurbished from Amazon. It is great sounding. Highly recommend.


Hey XBR11, funny thing is I am just in the market to buy a soundbar for my dad and saw your post in the MFW thread so was curious which model you went with. The yamaha does look like a great deal if the sound quality is good. Does it get loud enough for you that you could watch a movie comfortably if needed? I know your room is very large, so would this unit fill it okay for music playback?

Most soundbars I've heard I did not like because they sounded so horrible at louder volumes and were super midrange heavy with farty bass. How is the bass out of the ATS1050? I wish there was a high pass option to cut the bass to it at about 150 hz and use an external sub.


----------



## XBR11

My Yamaha ATS-1050, has been perfect for watching TV at moderate volumes. We don't listen at loud volumes, nor do we listen to music. There is a control on the app for the bass. Sorry I don't know the specific answers to your questions. Buying from Amazon, it would be easy to return if it were no good for you.


----------



## XBR11

ps - to get your best enjoyment out of your soundbar, you want to make certain that people's talking lips match their words exactly. Without that lip-syncing, it will look like a black-and-white Japanese Godzilla film that has been dubbed in English.

My soundbar (Yamaha ATS-1050) has an audio delay button, that can be used to specify how long (or short) to make the delay. I was trying to set the delay just by watching people's lip and listening to their words and to make them match, and that method is prone to inaccuracy - it really didn't work.

What I did that was much better, was to turn on the tv speakers and the soundbar to about the same volume (which initially will sound echoey), and then I adjusted the soundbar's audio delay, until the sound from the tv and from the soundbar were indistinguishable (that is, no echo). When that is done, turn off the tv speaker (or turn the tv's volume down to zero), and I was finished, and the lip-syncing was perfect.

(On my soundbar, this adjustment is done by holding down the Audio Delay button for more than 3 seconds, and then using the subwoofer's volume button to adjust the delay up or down, and then pressing the Audio Delay button again to end your adjustment. Inexplicably the audio delay feature is NOT available on the phone app).


----------



## XBR11

After using this soundbar for a week, watching shows and commercials I've seen before, I am hearing the words that I didn't hear before. Also, we can listen at a lower volume and still discern the words. Success!


----------



## bluemeansgo

n00b here...

I have a 13' x 15' room with the following Equipment

Sony KDL-710 46" TV ( with ARC )
Apple TV
Cable Box
DVD Player we never use
Wii we almost never use

Last Week I also had a Sony CT-150 Soundbar until a Power Outage took it out. It appears to be dead.

I'm looking for a replacement with the following in mind.

I will be buying a new 4K TV sometime late 2017 (either Sony, Sharp, LG, Vizio )
Will be buying a Roku 3 or Android TV box for 4K content and streaming some content from overseas.

I did a Google Sketch-Up of my living room ( to scale ) with furniture and TV placement. The Door on the bottom is to the back yard, so it's a bit of a foyer. I'm open to moving the TV from the little half-wall to the large wall with nothing on it, but that space really does fit the TV well. Currently, the TV is not mounted.

Can I go with surround sound with the current setup, or can I simulate it with a soundbar given this room? Any advice on a particular setup? 

I like that the old Sony CT-150 had a four-channel HDMI switcher built in even though it limited placement of the subwoofer. I realize all the new ones are Wireless.


----------



## bluemeansgo

Oh... a few more points.

I'd like to be able to listen with headphones, bluetooth, and voice clarity is more important to us than deep powerful speakers.


----------



## XBR11

So I convinced my older brother to buy the same Yamaha soundbar as I'm recommending above. He gets it today from Amazon. Hooks it up. Gets sound. But the remote does not work. I tell him to use the app, but his phone does not see the soundbar. After an hour being bounced around by Yamaha customer service to no avail, he decides to return it to Amazon. At least he decided to get a same replacement. Maybe this next time it will work, and his younger brother won't still be a screw up.


----------



## feelfreetoblameme

*I'm a 36-year-old virgin...*

...when it comes to anything to do with TV or TV audio, I mean! I've been reading the AVS forums, Rtings.com, CNET and other usual suspects for the last few weeks in preparation for my very first television, very first surround sound (or not) experience, and very first (or not) streaming device. That being said, I wouldn't say I'm a complete noob, so to speak, since I am a bit of a computer audiophile (owner of many FLACs and a DAC with nice speakers and I guess other ACs of some kind!) and have a decent knowledge of tech stuff in general (running a Plex server based on Linux, etc). So I'm in the midst of a ton of research and waiting for Super Bowl sales to buy the TV but here's one question that I haven't been able to get a clear answer to that I hope the nice people on this forum might just know:

What surround-sound and ARC supporting soundbar should I buy if I have the following simple set up: Roku Premiere Plus connected (via HDMI of course) to a Vizio M or P series (2016) TV (oh, sorry, Home Theater Display)? The biggest lack of clarity is whether the TVs in question will pass through the 5.1 surround signal from the Roku over HDMI ARC to the soundbar. I was looking at the popular budget option of the Vizio SB3851-D0 with subwoofer and satellite speakers but some have complained that it can't do Dolby Digital Plus that a lot of streaming services are using. Does that mean the Roku would only do stereo through the TV to the bar or would it not work at all? An article at Rtings.com (that I can't link to) did help with which TVs do 5.1 passthru and I know the Roku Premiere+ can pass through surround audio but I have no idea if Roku > TV > Soundbar will work over ARC for surround. The Roku Ultra does do DD+ processing on the device itself so I guess that could be an option with optical out to the bar but I was looking for something dead simple and don't need the rest of the stuff the Ultra does. As far as Netflix goes, I could just run that through the Chromecast/SmartCast system and probably be fine, but for Amazon Prime Video, I'd be using the Roku. I don't have room (in the house or in my budget) for a receiver + speakers and I don't care _that_ much about the sound but do want to make a purchase that can carry me forward for a two to three years until I do decide to invest more. I'd be happy with just a bar, or bar+sub or bar+sub+satellite.

These forums are a godsend for all the research. My needs are simple (no cable, no antenna, no gaming console, no HTPC yet, just Plex, Netflix, Amazon Prime and HBO Now) so it shouldn't be that hard but man, there's so much information and so many formats out there, it's nuts. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## sndr15

*Official &quot;help me choose a soundbar&quot; thread*

Would the Yamaha yas-106 work well with the Klipsch sw-450 sub https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...3qzxGEZyfCe-tKOOBhVl7bR3kaihNp31TEaAqHY8P8HAQ

or should I just get the Yamaha yas-203 with the wireless sub?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XBR11

My older brother received his second Yamaha ATS-1050 refurbished, and it works! He says he watched a movie and that he turned off its subtitles, and with the soundbar he was able to hear / understand 99% of the dialogue. Except for his first purchase of a lemon, the recommended soundbar has been a success. Maybe I will earn a rare younger brother point.


----------



## Dub from GA

Could use some advice on soundbars.

I replaced my 2009 Sony 52" lcd tv earlier this week. The new set is a Sony XBR 65X850D. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-65...h-dynamic-range-black/4801900.p?skuId=4801900

I've moved the old 52", Sony receiver and 7 speakers and subwoofer into another room. The overall visual impact of having this stuff gone really made the wife happy. She has a sound bar on her bedroom tv and would like to see us use something like it in the den with this new 65". 


I'm hoping there will be a soundbar that will work seamlessly with the new tv. Simple to use so wife has minimal learning curve.

Movies, occasional PS4, and possibly streaming music from my cellphone would be the normal use.

I'd prefer a model with a wireless subwoofer. 


Ultimately the television will be wall-wounded with a full motion mount. The soundbar would stay on table surface. Table is 40" wide.


I bought the tv from BB and there is a $200 discount that I'm eligible for on these two Sony models:


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-7-...eless-subwoofer-black/3953262.p?skuId=3953262

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-2-...gital-amplifier-black/4890100.p?skuId=4890100



Unfortunately both of these are wider than the table is.


I am hoping to spend some time at BB today and compare various models. I didn't give it much time on my three prior trips as I was focused on making tv comparisons and making decisions. 


I'd love to find an affordable solution that I can get up and running with right away.....but I want glitch free performance and great sound quality. I'll wait and stash some funds if needed.




*UPDATE*:

I went back to BB again.....I gotta stay outa that store....I'd gonna break me, lol. I spent considerable time evaluating the various soundbars. It's sort of difficult to really evaluate the true sound in the store....but I keep coming back to the Bose. I really liked the crisp and accurate sound on the music and movies I tried. I looked at everything they had....kept coming back to this Bose unit.

Bought the SoundTouch 300 and the bass module. I also bought the mount I've been wanting to use. The verdict is out on whether I'll add the surrounds or not. The soundbar alone is great....the bass module really takes it to another level.

It was a piece of cake to pair the bass unit.....just a few seconds with the remote.

I'll run the calibration once I have the TV mounted, hopefully tomorrow. 

Watching Luke Cage on Netflix at the moment. Sounds great.


----------



## feelfreetoblameme

Dub from GA said:


> Could use some advice on soundbars.
> 
> I replaced my 2009 Sony 52" lcd tv earlier this week. The new set is a Sony XBR 65X850D.
> 
> I've moved the old 52", Sony receiver and 7 speakers and subwoofer into another room. The overall visual impact of having this stuff gone really made the wife happy. She has a sound bar on her bedroom tv and would like to see us use something like it in the den with this new 65".
> 
> 
> I'm hoping there will be a soundbar that will work seamlessly with the new tv. Simple to use so wife has minimal learning curve.
> 
> Movies, occasional PS4, and possibly streaming music from my cellphone would be the normal use.
> 
> I'd prefer a model with a wireless subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Ultimately the television will be wall-wounded with a full motion mount. The soundbar would stay on table surface. Table is 40" wide.
> 
> 
> I bought the tv from BB and there is a $200 discount that I'm eligible for on these two Sony models:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately both of these are wider than the table is.
> 
> 
> I am hoping to spend some time at BB today and compare various models. I didn't give it much time on my three prior trips as I was focused on making tv comparisons and making decisions.
> 
> 
> I'd love to find an affordable solution that I can get up and running with right away.....but I want glitch free performance and great sound quality. I'll wait and stash some funds if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*:
> 
> I went back to BB again.....I gotta stay outa that store....I'd gonna break me, lol. I spent considerable time evaluating the various soundbars. It's sort of difficult to really evaluate the true sound in the store....but I keep coming back to the Bose. I really liked the crisp and accurate sound on the music and movies I tried. I looked at everything they had....kept coming back to this Bose unit.
> 
> Bought the SoundTouch 300 and the bass module. I also bought the mount I've been wanting to use. The verdict is out on whether I'll add the surrounds or not. The soundbar alone is great....the bass module really takes it to another level.
> 
> It was a piece of cake to pair the bass unit.....just a few seconds with the remote.
> 
> I'll run the calibration once I have the TV mounted, hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> Watching Luke Cage on Netflix at the moment. Sounds great.


Congrats! Just curious, what's the model number of that Sanus mount you picked up? Thanks!


----------



## 49Merc

Dub from GA said:


> Could use some advice on soundbars.
> 
> I replaced my 2009 Sony 52" lcd tv earlier this week. The new set is a Sony XBR 65X850D.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-65...h-dynamic-range-black/4801900.p?skuId=4801900
> 
> I've moved the old 52", Sony receiver and 7 speakers and subwoofer into another room. The overall visual impact of having this stuff gone really made the wife happy. She has a sound bar on her bedroom tv and would like to see us use something like it in the den with this new 65".
> 
> 
> I'm hoping there will be a soundbar that will work seamlessly with the new tv. Simple to use so wife has minimal learning curve.
> 
> Movies, occasional PS4, and possibly streaming music from my cellphone would be the normal use.
> 
> I'd prefer a model with a wireless subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Ultimately the television will be wall-wounded with a full motion mount. The soundbar would stay on table surface. Table is 40" wide.
> 
> 
> I bought the tv from BB and there is a $200 discount that I'm eligible for on these two Sony models:
> 
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-7-...eless-subwoofer-black/3953262.p?skuId=3953262
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-2-...gital-amplifier-black/4890100.p?skuId=4890100
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately both of these are wider than the table is.
> 
> 
> I am hoping to spend some time at BB today and compare various models. I didn't give it much time on my three prior trips as I was focused on making tv comparisons and making decisions.
> 
> 
> I'd love to find an affordable solution that I can get up and running with right away.....but I want glitch free performance and great sound quality. I'll wait and stash some funds if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*:
> 
> I went back to BB again.....I gotta stay outa that store....I'd gonna break me, lol. I spent considerable time evaluating the various soundbars. It's sort of difficult to really evaluate the true sound in the store....but I keep coming back to the Bose. I really liked the crisp and accurate sound on the music and movies I tried. I looked at everything they had....kept coming back to this Bose unit.
> 
> Bought the SoundTouch 300 and the bass module. I also bought the mount I've been wanting to use. The verdict is out on whether I'll add the surrounds or not. The soundbar alone is great....the bass module really takes it to another level.
> 
> It was a piece of cake to pair the bass unit.....just a few seconds with the remote.
> 
> I'll run the calibration once I have the TV mounted, hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> Watching Luke Cage on Netflix at the moment. Sounds great.


I was about to recommend the BOSE 300. Enjoy!


----------



## elonepb

Hey all - first, thanks in advance for any tips you can give me. Hopefully this one will be an easy one. 

I'm in the process of buying an LG OLED55C6P for the den room which I will primary use with the PS4 Pro for games and streaming 4K content as well as my DirecTV box. It's a pretty small room with the couch about 8 feet from the TV so I really don't need much, I would just like to improve on the TV speakers. Looking to be under $300 or even lower if possible. 

I assume I would passthrough HDMI from the PS4 PRo & DirecTV box to the soundbar - but if peopled don't recommend that in my price range I'm definitely good with an optical cable as well.

Any thoughts here?


----------



## Dub from GA

49Merc said:


> I was about to recommend the BOSE 300. Enjoy!


Thank you. 

I was immediately impressed with it in the store and it has really done nothing but get better and better at home.

I was running it fairly loud for a couple shows and really enjoying the bass and dynamic range. I made the mistake of brewing a late afternoon pot of coffee and wound up staying up most of the night watching tv.

I ran the volume down low so as not to disturb the family.

The surround sound effects thrown off by this bar were crazy. One scene had a one of the actors walk down a hallway (wooden floor) and exit the scene but you could hear them running water in the kitchen sink and opening a cabinet. I swear I thought someone had walked down the adjacent hallway to my den and was in my kitchen. Even at low volumes the surround effects were that pronounced and vivid.

What it is odd is that I've done nothing to calibrate the unit. I have the TV & sound bar sitting on a chest that is almost 90 degrees off the wall it will be mounted to tomorrow. I would think it was a poor arrangement for any type of sound quality. The sub is simply sitting out in the middle of the room right where I took it out of the box, plugged the power cord in and paired it.

I'll play around with sub placement....I'd like to try a spot in the corner behind my recliner. I'd think it''ll be even more pronounced there. 

Very happy with this TV & Bose soundbar thus far. 

The technician is here now installing the new DirectTV. Hoping to get on with some 4K viewing this afternoon. This is going to be fun.

I'm also very enthused about getting all my old gear connected in the bonus room. 





feelfreetoblameme said:


> Congrats! Just curious, what's the model number of that Sanus mount you picked up? Thanks!


Thank you.






Hope to get it mounted in the morning.


----------



## avsdck

Hey, everyone! I'm new to this forum, but I hope you guys could help me a bit as I am stuck in a crossroad. Someone from Reddit pointed me in this direction as they are "too cool" for commenting on soundbars on /r/audiophile, hahaha!

*Yamaha YAS-306* (+Yamaha WX-010) vs *Sony HT-CT790* (+Sony SRS ZR5) 

The soundbar will mainly play audio from my TV, but I will also use it for music if it fares well. The smaller speaker is just something to get me pumping in the morning while showering. In other words, it's mainly the soundbars I am comparing, but if one of the smaller speakers are really ****ty compared to the other, that might be considered as a factor.

I've read a lot of reviews and user experiences, and they both seem to be good choices. At the moment, HT-CT970 seems like a slightly better choice, but I have little knowledge on this area. The Sony is the better looking soundbar imo, but this is not especially important. The Yamaha has no HDMI input/ARC, though I do not know if this is good/essential to have or what. I've tried reading up on it, but it's too technical for me. Also, the Yamaha has an internal subwoofer which I do not really know what I think about, but worst case scenario, I could get an external sub and hook it up to this, right? The Sony has both HDMI/ARC and external sub.

Does anyone which of these soundbars fare best in regards to playing music. Yeah, yeah, I know. Don't get a soundbar for music, but I'm just asking which is best. The way my living room is set up at the moment leaves very little space for speakers.

Regarding music, there aren't much from the internet to point me in either direction. In the HT-CT970-thread on this forum, TXBDan gives it a 3-4 out of 10 for music playback. For the YAS-306, I couldn't find any comments upon music quality, but CNET states that the YAS-203 is "very good" for music playback, though I do not know how much this says about the YAS-306. (Tried to link to the forum post and CNET-article, but can't post link as I am a new user)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but regardless of me getting the Yamaha or Sony, I can get two smaller speakers and place them behind the couch for surround sound/home cinema kind-of experience?

If it matters, the TV I have is a Sony KDL-48W605. Thanks for your input!


----------



## avsdck

avsdck said:


> Hey, everyone! (...)


I'm open for suggestions though! These are the two I managed to narrow it down to myself, but as long as any alternative is not high above this price class, I'll be glad to take in suggestions. It would be very positive though, if they had the function to pair up to other speakers that I'd put in other rooms, or maybe even put behind the sofa for movies.


----------



## isuhunter

Awesome thread!!! I need to spend a lot of time reading and I'm sure my questions will be answered.


----------



## joeposh

elonepb said:


> Hey all - first, thanks in advance for any tips you can give me. Hopefully this one will be an easy one.
> 
> I'm in the process of buying an LG OLED55C6P for the den room which I will primary use with the PS4 Pro for games and streaming 4K content as well as my DirecTV box. It's a pretty small room with the couch about 8 feet from the TV so I really don't need much, I would just like to improve on the TV speakers. Looking to be under $300 or even lower if possible.
> 
> I assume I would passthrough HDMI from the PS4 PRo & DirecTV box to the soundbar - but if peopled don't recommend that in my price range I'm definitely good with an optical cable as well.
> 
> Any thoughts here?


I'm in essentially the same boat (same model, same ~$300 budget, same desire for a 4K passthrough). Can anyone recommend a good option? Or elonepb, did you find a good setup since this post?


----------



## turts85

I have Vizio P50.

I recently bought a Samsung HW-K450 which has both HDMI IN HDMI ARC and Optical connections. It is only a 2.1 Sound bar that came with the wireless subwoofer. I was going to get the model below this one which is the Samsung HW-K36 which DOES NOT have a HDMI connection. 

Am I wasting money on the K450 with the HDMI input since its only a 2.1. Guess my question is, does it even mater if I have HDMI on the soundbar since its only a 2.1 Soundbar?


----------



## avsdck

Seems like there's more asking for advice than giving in this thread.


----------



## CaptMorganza

*Sound bar for Toshiba TV*

I have a Toshiba 37E200U TV which has HDMI, RCA, and Optical audio out. 

There is no way to disable the built in speakers through the menu on this TV, none that I've found anyway. Does this matter?

What I want is a cheap sound bar that will allow me to control the audio with the TV remote. 

My question is, am I not going to find anything like this, or should I start looking harder? Am I wasting my time looking for this?

The sound quality doesn't matter to me. Anything will be better than the built in speakers. It's just very important that the audio controls are totally transparent to the user (my wife).


----------



## 49Merc

joeposh said:


> I'm in essentially the same boat (same model, same ~$300 budget, same desire for a 4K passthrough). Can anyone recommend a good option? Or elonepb, did you find a good setup since this post?


I found two approximately $300 soundbars with 4K pass through. 

1. Yamaha YAS-106 $199 from Crutchfield https://www.crutchfield.com/p_022YAS106/Yamaha-YAS-106.html?tp=47366

2. Klipsch RSB-6 $399 from Klipsch (You may find the Klipsch at a lower price.) http://www.klipsch.com/products/reference-soundbars#rsb-6


Good luck


----------



## Sky Bird

Hello All.

I spent HOURS researching at AVSForum, and online, for a quality WIRELESS surround sound system for my new LG OLED 55B6P TV.

I was ready to buy the Yamaha SOUNDBAR YSP-5600 but read in one of the threads that it does NOT process HDR sound. That kind of makes it obsolete before you buy it ?

Anyway, my budget is $3000 MAX (prefer $2000), and as I said, I want a WIRELESS system. I have a BOSE Sountouch 130 in an UNopened box I recently bought at costco, and which I can return within 90 days, and which I paid $999. I want something better....better sound, more functionality, etc. But if I can't figure it out, I guess I will just keep it.

**I only own this ONE TV, and currently have no, what we called back in the day, "Stereo System". I have NOTHING.

So I want this sound system to produce good audio for my tv and also for music, streaming, ball games, etc. My "rocking" days are over...so LOUD is not what I am looking for...I want QUALITY SOUND reproduction for a relatively small room (20' x 20' with 11' ceiling).

I checked out SONOS, and when you start digging, you discover technical glitches, and a lousy tech support to deal with.

I won't bore you with more details....but would greatly appreciate some guidance.

THANKYOU


----------



## 49Merc

Sky Bird said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I spent HOURS researching at AVSForum, and online, for a quality WIRELESS surround sound system for my new LG OLED 55B6P TV.
> 
> I was ready to buy the Yamaha SOUNDBAR YSP-5600 but read in one of the threads that it does NOT process HDR sound. That kind of makes it obsolete before you buy it ?
> 
> Anyway, my budget is $3000 MAX (prefer $2000), and as I said, I want a WIRELESS system. I have a BOSE Sountouch 130 in an UNopened box I recently bought at costco, and which I can return within 90 days, and which I paid $999. I want something better....better sound, more functionality, etc. But if I can't figure it out, I guess I will just keep it.
> 
> **I only own this ONE TV, and currently have no, what we called back in the day, "Stereo System". I have NOTHING.
> 
> So I want this sound system to produce good audio for my tv and also for music, streaming, ball games, etc. My "rocking" days are over...so LOUD is not what I am looking for...I want QUALITY SOUND reproduction for a relatively small room (20' x 20' with 11' ceiling).
> 
> I checked out SONOS, and when you start digging, you discover technical glitches, and a lousy tech support to deal with.
> 
> I won't bore you with more details....but would greatly appreciate some guidance.
> 
> THANKYOU


You may want to consider the newer Bose 300 Soundbar & 300 Wireless Subwoofer.


----------



## turts85

Need Suggestions: 
Returned: JBL SB450 due to sub and soundbar not staying connected plus the same issues that apparently plagued the SB400. 

Looking at these: 
Polk Audio Magnifi 
Poll Audio MagniFi Mini 
Yamaha YAS 106 
Yamaha YAS 203 
Klipsch RSB-6 or RSB-8

Leaning towards the YAS 106. Budget is about 2-400$. Would prefer shopping st BB due to credit and gift cards.


----------



## Wadeski

*2 months of research and still no clearer*

I'm hoping you guys can help me. I've been researching soundbars for my apartment and despite there being several strong contenders for my needs, each also seems to have its drawbacks.

I'm looking for a soundbar that will do a good job for AV (with at least passable surround), but also be the principle music playing device in the lounge. 

For AV usage, it will be working with a 2014 Samsung F8500 Plasma, but the most frequent media source will be Smart TV itself (Amazon Video / Netflix) or the Spectrum cable box rather than Blu-Rays. I don't have any 4K equipment and no desire for it at this time, and no desire for SONOS.

For Audio, decent music quality and multiroom (ideally Airplay is key). I listen to R&B and classical. 

Budget is $800-1200 US

Because brands tend to talk best to like brands, I started with the *Samsung k950*. It gets rave reviews for immersive sound and power, and, since patched, the impact of the rear speakers even on non-Atmos soundtracks. It would also connect best with the TV and Blu-ray player (also samsung). However, Samsung's multiroom audio isn't great and its not compatible with Airplay, which is annoying. Its also pricey.

The most connectable option is the *Yamaha YSP-2700* which supports every standard and has plenty of connections. Its a little bit cheaper than the Samsung and people love the audio quality, but there is no way to connect it to rear speakers, which feels limiting ultimately.

A more cost-conscious option is the *Sony NT-5*, which has far fewer speakers (its 2.1) than the competition, but is half the price out of the box AND can be upgraded to include rear speakers in the future (bringing the price up closer to parity) if I want 5.1. The downside to the NT5 is it won't work as seamlessly with the Samsung kit (apparently needing its own remote a lot) and it only works with Airplay through Sony's own app.

I'm driving myself around in circles with this decision. Sometimes I'm all in for the K950, but the lack of airplay is annoying and reviews say it either sounds incredible or poor, depending on the source. The Yamaha seems like a nice compromise, but much more limited in terms of ability to go to full surround. The Sony could be a nice compromise but frustrating as I don't have a Sony TV.


----------



## turts85

49Merc said:


> I found two approximately $300 soundbars with 4K pass through.
> 
> 1. Yamaha YAS-106 $199 from Crutchfield https://www.crutchfield.com/p_022YAS106/Yamaha-YAS-106.html?tp=47366
> 
> 2. Klipsch RSB-6 $399 from Klipsch (You may find the Klipsch at a lower price.) http://www.klipsch.com/products/reference-soundbars#rsb-6
> 
> 
> Good luck



Just FYI the Klipsch (no matter what one you buy) does NOT support DTS...only supports DD. The 106 supports both decodes.


----------



## Kirkobangz

Sky Bird said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I spent HOURS researching at AVSForum, and online, for a quality WIRELESS surround sound system for my new LG OLED 55B6P TV.
> 
> I was ready to buy the Yamaha SOUNDBAR YSP-5600 but read in one of the threads that it does NOT process HDR sound. That kind of makes it obsolete before you buy it ?
> 
> Anyway, my budget is $3000 MAX (prefer $2000), and as I said, I want a WIRELESS system. I have a BOSE Sountouch 130 in an UNopened box I recently bought at costco, and which I can return within 90 days, and which I paid $999. I want something better....better sound, more functionality, etc. But if I can't figure it out, I guess I will just keep it.
> 
> **I only own this ONE TV, and currently have no, what we called back in the day, "Stereo System". I have NOTHING.
> 
> So I want this sound system to produce good audio for my tv and also for music, streaming, ball games, etc. My "rocking" days are over...so LOUD is not what I am looking for...I want QUALITY SOUND reproduction for a relatively small room (20' x 20' with 11' ceiling).
> 
> I checked out SONOS, and when you start digging, you discover technical glitches, and a lousy tech support to deal with.
> 
> I won't bore you with more details....but would greatly appreciate some guidance.
> 
> THANKYOU





49Merc said:


> You may want to consider the newer Bose 300 Soundbar & 300 Wireless Subwoofer.





I second that. I currently have the ST300, AM300, and VI300 and it's a great system. It's getting better with each update as well.


----------



## jmsnyc

I have recently purchased a Polk AM1528-A for a great price ($99). The soundbar is 240w total which I know is low for most but I do live in an apartment so I can't really blast it anyhow without the broomstick being banged on the ceiling below me. One thing , no HDMI, which currently is not a dealbreaker. I have a Samsung TV , think 2011 model that is the PN59D6500 which I don't think supports ARC.

I was considering returning it and buying the wholesale club version Samsung HW-KM45C which I think is same as K450. The Samsung is $80 more but the advantages are:

1) It is same brand as tv 
2)It can be expanded to a 5.1 systems using Samsung Rear Speaker Expansion Kit SWA-8000S
3) It is 300w compared to 240w
4) It has HDMI (though I do not think my tv supports this)

Also, I have hear mixed opinions on whether or not the K450 and SWA-8000s support true 5.1 surround sound through rear speakers. It may be that some people just forget to turn the feature on at the soundbar or if peoples complaints are correct and that K550 is needed for true surround

Thoughts - keep the Polk for now and eventually when I want to expand sell it on craigslist and buy a 5.1 soundbar system together (I tried Vizio , was not happy) - or go through return hassle, spend the additional $80 for Samsung ??? The Polk box is sitting in my living room unopened.


----------



## Teremei

Hey all. I have a klipsch system on my main OLED TV but this is for a 40" sony that I have downstairs I use it ONLY for video games. I am going to be getting an iscan HD+ so I'm going to need a soundbar that I will be sending audio to. I wouldn't mind a bump up from the TV's speakers either. So basically I just need recommendations of the best bang for your buck budget sound bar. Maybe something under $100. I actually don't need it loud, don't care about how loud it gets. More important is just a nice "full" natural sound.


----------



## turts85

Klipsch RSB-6 
Yamaha YAS-106 with added sub (since I hear its the better sounding with added sub vs YAS 203)
Denon DHT-S514 Soundbar. 

Last on the list would be: Samsung K550. 

I have heard the RSB-11 but its pretty expensive and does not support DTS decode only DD. Heard the Denon yesterday at BB and thought it sounded good but a bit "speaker in a box" type sound. The Yamaha YAS-203 is nice but I hear the YAS 106 is better with added sub. Was able to hear the YAS-106 at PC Richards and without the sub it still had pretty decent bass that impressed and the sound was good. Havent been able to hear the RSB-6 but compared the RSB-11 I'm sure its worse sounding because it has 4 speakers instead of 6. 

Not really sure what to do here. The Denon is probably last on my list, has heat issues and BT isn't as great as the Klipsch. The YAS-106 has caught my eye for months now has great reviews and is recommended everywhere the YAS-203 isn't. I'm so confused. Wish BB was better set up with all the things they offer online because the RSB-6 is not at store or any store to test. And there are not that many reviews on it. 

Thanks


----------



## dlange01221

What I have currently: 
Soundbar: Sony HT-ST7 soundbar + subwoofer. There is a single HDMI in ARC output going to the TV ARC
TV: LG 2016 OLED 65 B6
Sources via HDMI to TV: PS4 Pro, Samsung UBD‑K8500 UHD Bluray player, and my cable Set Top box
Currently, the TV is set to output sound through the ARC, auto switching between LPCM, DTS, Dolby based on the source.
My sources all go to the TV since the soundbar is old and does not let 4k HDR passthrough (which I use on the Samsung player and PS4). 
The TV seems to passthrough 5.1 surround to the soundbar, but I can't tell for sure since I'm not a huge audiophile. PS4 outputs at Dolby Bitstream, Samsung at uncompressed bitstream. It seems like the B6 is capable of passing this to the soundbar, and the soundbar does recognize the source (DTS v Dolby v LCPM), but it doesn't say if it is outputting at 5.1 or 2.1. 
I also have a small living room in a condo with rectangular walls and a flat, standard ceiling. 
Wiring for a full surround setup is not feasible.

What I want:
No real budget
I want to upgrade my soundbar. I would like to get the full Atmos experience on some of my UHD Blurays through the Samsung player. I also use the Plex app on my TV for most of my other watching content, and a majority of time on the PS4. 
Basically, I want an upgrade for 
1) Movies in Plex (5.1) through the B6 TV app
2) UHD Blurays through the Samsung player
3) games on the PS4 Pro

I would also like to know if these soundbars would be an upgrade over the ST7 in playing 2.0 content like TV shows 

I wanted to know which soundbar -- the Sony HT-ST5000 or Samsung HW-K950 makes sense for me which seem to be the two players in this domain. From my understanding, here are some preliminary concerns
Sony -- Unlike the Samsung, there are no rear speakers. Would this be an upgrade for 1 and 3? I am sure Atmos will sound very different, but will it output audio that sounds very noticeably different from the ST7 on movies (5.1) on Plex or games on the PS4? Not out, so no reviews yet
Samsung -- Unlike the Sony, it cannot decode DTS. I have no idea how much of a practical problem this can be for me. It seems like I can get the PS4 to output only in bitstream Dolby though I don't know if that will result in a difference, but for those items in DTS in Plex? Will this end up being a downgrade? It can handle Atmos on the Samsung, and all my UHD Blurays say Dolby on them, so there should be no problem here I think since I will be focused on buying UHD Blurays that all seem capable of Dolby I think, with quite a few now being capable of Dolby Atmos.
Reviews are out, seem like people really like the audio but have some practical issues with this also.


----------



## 49Merc

elonepb said:


> Hey all - first, thanks in advance for any tips you can give me. Hopefully this one will be an easy one.
> 
> I'm in the process of buying an LG OLED55C6P for the den room which I will primary use with the PS4 Pro for games and streaming 4K content as well as my DirecTV box. It's a pretty small room with the couch about 8 feet from the TV so I really don't need much, I would just like to improve on the TV speakers. Looking to be under $300 or even lower if possible.
> 
> I assume I would passthrough HDMI from the PS4 PRo & DirecTV box to the soundbar - but if peopled don't recommend that in my price range I'm definitely good with an optical cable as well.
> 
> Any thoughts here?


I've been told Kilepch has good units in your price range.


----------



## 49Merc

dlange01221 said:


> What I have currently:
> Soundbar: Sony HT-ST7 soundbar + subwoofer. There is a single HDMI in ARC output going to the TV ARC
> TV: LG 2016 OLED 65 B6
> Sources via HDMI to TV: PS4 Pro, Samsung UBD‑K8500 UHD Bluray player, and my cable Set Top box
> Currently, the TV is set to output sound through the ARC, auto switching between LPCM, DTS, Dolby based on the source.
> My sources all go to the TV since the soundbar is old and does not let 4k HDR passthrough (which I use on the Samsung player and PS4).
> The TV seems to passthrough 5.1 surround to the soundbar, but I can't tell for sure since I'm not a huge audiophile. PS4 outputs at Dolby Bitstream, Samsung at uncompressed bitstream. It seems like the B6 is capable of passing this to the soundbar, and the soundbar does recognize the source (DTS v Dolby v LCPM), but it doesn't say if it is outputting at 5.1 or 2.1.
> I also have a small living room in a condo with rectangular walls and a flat, standard ceiling.
> Wiring for a full surround setup is not feasible.
> 
> What I want:
> No real budget
> I want to upgrade my soundbar. I would like to get the full Atmos experience on some of my UHD Blurays through the Samsung player. I also use the Plex app on my TV for most of my other watching content, and a majority of time on the PS4.
> Basically, I want an upgrade for
> 1) Movies in Plex (5.1) through the B6 TV app
> 2) UHD Blurays through the Samsung player
> 3) games on the PS4 Pro
> 
> I would also like to know if these soundbars would be an upgrade over the ST7 in playing 2.0 content like TV shows
> 
> I wanted to know which soundbar -- the Sony HT-ST5000 or Samsung HW-K950 makes sense for me which seem to be the two players in this domain. From my understanding, here are some preliminary concerns
> Sony -- Unlike the Samsung, there are no rear speakers. Would this be an upgrade for 1 and 3? I am sure Atmos will sound very different, but will it output audio that sounds very noticeably different from the ST7 on movies (5.1) on Plex or games on the PS4? Not out, so no reviews yet
> Samsung -- Unlike the Sony, it cannot decode DTS. I have no idea how much of a practical problem this can be for me. It seems like I can get the PS4 to output only in bitstream Dolby though I don't know if that will result in a difference, but for those items in DTS in Plex? Will this end up being a downgrade? It can handle Atmos on the Samsung, and all my UHD Blurays say Dolby on them, so there should be no problem here I think since I will be focused on buying UHD Blurays that all seem capable of Dolby I think, with quite a few now being capable of Dolby Atmos.
> Reviews are out, seem like people really like the audio but have some practical issues with this also.


The advice I can give is to make absolutely sure your room is suitable for Atmos (ceiling, walls, windows, furniture, etc.). Good luck


----------



## dlange01221

49Merc said:


> The advice I can give is to make absolutely sure your room is suitable for Atmos (ceiling, walls, windows, furniture, etc.). Good luck


Thanks for your input! I believe my room is suitable since it is rectangular with a standard flat ceiling, but obviously I am no expert. Do you know what I should watch out for? The wall behind the TV is mostly windows (except for the part with the TV) as well as the wall to the left of the TV (facing the TV) where I have my subwoofer right now. Couch is directly in front of the TV spaced by I would say at least 10 feet. Behind the couch is an island kitchen/hallway, so there isn't too much surface to bounce off of. Right wall is standard. I have a couch, coffee tables, dining table for furniture. It seems standard to me.


----------



## 49Merc

dlange01221 said:


> Thanks for your input! I believe my room is suitable since it is rectangular with a standard flat ceiling, but obviously I am no expert. Do you know what I should watch out for? The wall behind the TV is mostly windows (except for the part with the TV) as well as the wall to the left of the TV (facing the TV) where I have my subwoofer right now. Couch is directly in front of the TV spaced by I would say at least 10 feet. Behind the couch is an island kitchen/hallway, so there isn't too much surface to bounce off of. Right wall is standard. I have a couch, coffee tables, dining table for furniture. It seems standard to me.


Suggest you research optimal room layouts for Atmos. May also help to seek information from your Atmos Soundbar mfg. I actually know very little about Atmos. Before retiring I was a Logistician. Methods of obtaining data skill set was often used in my position. Very happy for you.


----------



## tknx

OK, this is a weird one, so bear with me a bit.

We own a Peloton cycle - it is a spin bike that streams classes directly to you. One of the main things we don't like is the sound. They put the speakers on the back of the tablet, so (a) they spam sound all over the place except where you are and (b) they are absolute crap.

I've been thinking about buying a small inexpensive soundbar, and mounting it above the screen off of the post somehow. Probably something in the 20" range and then figuring out how to clamp it. It'd be fine if it has a separate little subwoofer for more bass.

So requirements are:

1. 20" or less length
2. Wall or bracket mountable
3. 2.0 or 2.1 (actually I don't care if it is stereo, but I doubt there are any mono ones).
4. Able to accept 3.5mm or RCA input
5. Under $150

Any suggestions? There is the Sceptre SB80-PS on Amazon. Insignia 2.0 from BestBuy. 

I assume they all are pretty crappy, but I'd love to be proven wrong.


----------



## nchan50

I've been doing a lot of research on passive soundbars and have narrowed it down to two options - Phase Tech Teatro TSB3.0 and the Goldenear Supercinema 3d Array X. Has anyone listened to both and have thoughts comparing them? There aren't any Phase dealers nearby so no option to listen to it myself. Although price is not the ultimate consideration, I'm trying to gauge whether the Goldenear is effectively worth paying 50% more for. Couple details on usage:

- 70/30 home theater to music
- I will add a subwoofer but no other speakers
- Room size is 21x17 but the back of the room is entirely open (opens into kitchen)

Reviews for both products individually are very good but haven't found anything comparing the two. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jmsnyc

jmsnyc said:


> I have recently purchased a Polk AM1528-A for a great price ($99). The soundbar is 240w total which I know is low for most but I do live in an apartment so I can't really blast it anyhow without the broomstick being banged on the ceiling below me. One thing , no HDMI, which currently is not a dealbreaker. I have a Samsung TV , think 2011 model that is the PN59D6500 which I don't think supports ARC.
> 
> I was considering returning it and buying the wholesale club version Samsung HW-KM45C which I think is same as K450. The Samsung is $80 more but the advantages are:
> 
> 1) It is same brand as tv
> 2)It can be expanded to a 5.1 systems using Samsung Rear Speaker Expansion Kit SWA-8000S
> 3) It is 300w compared to 240w
> 4) It has HDMI (though I do not think my tv supports this)
> 
> Also, I have hear mixed opinions on whether or not the K450 and SWA-8000s support true 5.1 surround sound through rear speakers. It may be that some people just forget to turn the feature on at the soundbar or if peoples complaints are correct and that K550 is needed for true surround
> 
> Thoughts - keep the Polk for now and eventually when I want to expand sell it on craigslist and buy a 5.1 soundbar system together (I tried Vizio , was not happy) - or go through return hassle, spend the additional $80 for Samsung ??? The Polk box is sitting in my living room unopened.


Can anyone provide advice on this ? Thanks


----------



## tomslx

I was hoping for some guidance on soundbar choices for my setup in the living room:

- The living room is ~ 30ft by 30ft
- Sofa seating position distance from TV is ~10ft
- TV on order is a Sony X940E
- I have an existing Paradigm In-Wall subwoofer, ~10ft to the left of TV
- I have 2 Paradigm ceiling speakers ~1ft behind the seating positions (left & right)
- front, left, center are pre-wired back to the media rack to a Yamaha RX-A750
- I don't think I have any use for wireless/bluetooth on the soundbar (there's a sonos amp connected to the Yamaha)

My installer recommended a Leon Horizon Hz44 soundbar which comes out to $3500 with mounts, install, etc.
I'm not a big fan of the look of a soundbar attached to the TV and would prefer a standalone but aesthetic looking soundbar (also think the cost is pretty hefty).

I've been looking at other options, e.g.:

- HT-ST5000 -> this is a 7.1 soundbar, since I already have sub and rears, is this a fit or would you recommend against it
- Paradigm Millenia Trio -> this is a passive soundbar
- Given that I have LCR pre-wired from the AV, should I really focus on Passive LCR soundbars?

What else should I put on my radar for high quality audio that fits for my setup?

Thanks!


----------



## turts85

avsdck said:


> Seems like there's more asking for advice than giving in this thread.


Well it is the "help me choose a soundbar" thread


----------



## jmsnyc

turts85 said:


> Well it is the "help me choose a soundbar" thread


It is true though. Everyone posting in this thread is seeking advice but few of the experts or knowledgeable people are on this thread giving advice


----------



## 49Merc

There are many brands, models, features and variables. Not to mention the to be connected equipment. I imagine many readers just do not the necessary knowledge. I own a Bose SoundTouch 130 Soundbar and Accoustimass. My knowledge base outside of Bose products is limited. I wish you the best and hope all your questions are answered.


----------



## jmsnyc

I ended up keeping the Polk. It was a great price though no hdmi and not the highest wattage but high enough for me. I figure if I ever move into a house I can dump it on Craigslist or move it to another room and then invest into a 5.1 system.

At least with the Polk you can teach it to learn your television's remote signals. Only issue is that the power light is always on.


----------



## 49Merc

jmsnyc said:


> I ended up keeping the Polk. It was a great price though no hdmi and not the highest wattage but high enough for me. I figure if I ever move into a house I can dump it on Craigslist or move it to another room and then invest into a 5.1 system.
> 
> At least with the Polk you can teach it to learn your television's remote signals. Only issue is that the power light is always on.


Glad for you.


----------



## animeking

Any soundbars accept balanced analog output from a portable DAC / Amp?


----------



## sshamim

Hi There,

I'm downsizing and planning to replace my floor standing B&Ws with a passive or active sound bar. I will keep my B&W sub.

My requirements:

Great for stereo music listening
Good for TV dialogues
Zero interest in surround and DSP stuff
Passive LCR soundbar up to $500
Active Soundbar up to $800 (must have 2 optical inputs or combination of HDMI and optical)

Currently considering:
Focal Dimension, but with two concerns: No real two channel stereo mode, unknown reliability.
Definitive Technology Mythos SSA-50: Not sure about the musical performance.


Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## micave

Hi All, 

I'm new to this forum but I've been reading a lot during the past years. Anyway I'm looking for a successor for my B&W Panorama 2 soundbar. 

The P2 is my hub for all my devices and is connected to my Panasonic Plasma. The sound is good (not perfect) but it is a hassle to use. It is not easy for my wife or others who would like to use it. 

My cable box is connected to the panorama 2 and there are to many steps and the P2 is not smart enough to handle it all correctly.

Therefore I would like to know what alternatives you would suggest for a soundbar if I decide to sell this one. Our wishes are: 

- Airplay or bluetooth connectable 
- good sound for music and movies 
- multiple HDMI in ports 
- good looking  
- easy to use for wife

I've been looking at Yamaha YSP-5600 but it looks a little cheap... Do any of you have any suggestions or solutions I might have missed?


----------



## slam5

Anybody got an idea on a replacement for the Pioneer SB-SP23W. It died and not even Pioneer has the parts to fix it. I would suggest people check online to see how bad they are before you consider Pioneer. Anyhow, I need a replacement. I live in a small condo so deep base isn't important. I've a Sony big screen TV of 2013 vintage, Motorola cable box and a 2012 Mac Mini. My budget will be $ 300 USD at the absolute max. I don't need a fancy bar, something that is great sound quality and RELIABLE!


----------



## 49Merc

slam5 said:


> Anybody got an idea on a replacement for the Pioneer SB-SP23W. It died and not even Pioneer has the parts to fix it. I would suggest people check online to see how bad they are before you consider Pioneer. Anyhow, I need a replacement. I live in a small condo so deep base isn't important. I've a Sony big screen TV of 2013 vintage, Motorola cable box and a 2012 Mac Mini. My budget will be $ 300 USD at the absolute max. I don't need a fancy bar, something that is great sound quality and RELIABLE!


It is my understanding that Yamaha has several good SB's in your price range. Good luck!


----------



## slam5

*Thank you*



49Merc said:


> It is my understanding that Yamaha has several good SB's in your price range. Good luck!


Thank you! I will check them out.


----------



## slam5

slam5 said:


> Thank you! I will check them out.


Will the SR-300 be a good choice? Thanks


----------



## stan23

sshamim said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm downsizing and planning to replace my floor standing B&Ws with a passive or active sound bar. I will keep my B&W sub.
> 
> My requirements:
> 
> Great for stereo music listening
> Good for TV dialogues
> Zero interest in surround and DSP stuff
> Passive LCR soundbar up to $500
> Active Soundbar up to $800 (must have 2 optical inputs or combination of HDMI and optical)
> 
> Currently considering:
> Focal Dimension, but with two concerns: No real two channel stereo mode, unknown reliability.
> Definitive Technology Mythos SSA-50: Not sure about the musical performance.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations? Thanks!


My needs are simliar to yours, except I prefer multiple HDMI 2.0a inputs.

I too, have no need for DSP. Just want a great sounding bar for everyday use.

I have auditioned:

- Bose 300 - fantastic by itself, but really alive with the sub. Just a tad expensive with the sub, but I can deal with just the bar. Only one HDMI input, but it does support HDCP 2.2, so 4K HDR pass through is no problem. Musically, very fun and colorful. Great sound stage. I have never ever been a fan of Bose, but they seemed to make something good every once in a while. Only reason why I didn't buy it is because of one HDMI input, and the eventual need for the sub.

- Sonos playbar - Very good sounding bar, but ugly. I'm sorry, but it does make a difference to me. Only optical - which is OK I guess, makes it dead simple. Just pipe all my HDMI devices to the TV, and one optical cable to the bar. Only problem I have again, is the eventual need for the sub, and high price point for what is essentially an older bar. If the sonos was in the 4-500 range brand new, I would have gone with it. Have contemplated the used market, but worry that if something goes wrong, i'll have little recourse.

- Sony HT-NT5 - Again, great sounding, and has 3 x 2.0a HDMI ports, essentially adding 2 more ports for more devices! I actually bought this, and so far so good. Negatives are can't see the input display when i'm seated on the couch, and OSD does not come up in 4K mode. Not real showstoppers. 

There's a new Denon HEOS bar coming out for $900, that has 4 X HDMI 2.0a inputs, and supposed to be good - but will need to listen. For $900 sans sub, I hope it's really really good.


----------



## Tspmi888

i have an existing YAMAHA YSP - 203 circa 2013.. 
and a new LG OLED B6P 55 inch

i want to move to a future proof sounbar that can accept at least 3 hdmi 2.0a 4k pass through and 2 optical input for my ff units, preferably w HDR capability 

PC desktop for 4k settings
PS 4 Pro console
future scorpio xbox console w UHD
TV output via optical 
Media streamers such as Roku ultra or nvidia sheild tv


I dont need atmos as my room is quite small.. but shd be able to decode dolby digital and dts sounds and its different variation.. HD master etc..

shud be above avg sound .. good for .movie and tv shows and can play hires audio at 24 bit.. 


Ive seen this SonyHT CT800 thats out soon.. will this solve my needs?

any feedback wud be welcome


----------



## T-Rex550 Pilot

Wow, so much to learn. Thanks for this sticky!


----------



## bjm2

Does anyone have any experience with the Razer Leviathan? Is it worth it or are there better ones in that price range?


----------



## atomicsmurf

Hello! Newbie here.
I recently purchased a Samsung 32" Smart TV from walmart. And I am not satisfied with the tin-can sound. 
The TV is in my bed room, which is roughly 8x11 and carpeted. 
One of my main complains is when I put a bluray (Sony player) movie in I can't hear the voices very well over the music and sound effects going on. Clear Voice on the TV helps, so I'd like the soundbar to have a similar option. 
My price range is $160 max. 
Subwoofer would be great, but not necessary.
I do not need wireless, or Bluetooth. This is strictly for movies and TV.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## atomicsmurf

My local walmart has the Vizio SB3821, Samsung HWJ355, LG SH2, LGSH4, LGLAS465.


Anybody have experience with any of these? I don't have a best buy nearby and walmart doesn't have any of these on demo.


Other suggestions welcome in the $150 price range.


----------



## sshamim

sshamim said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm downsizing and planning to replace my floor standing B&Ws with a passive or active sound bar. I will keep my B&W sub.
> 
> My requirements:
> 
> Great for stereo music listening
> Good for TV dialogues
> Zero interest in surround and DSP stuff
> Passive LCR soundbar up to $500
> Active Soundbar up to $800 (must have 2 optical inputs or combination of HDMI and optical)
> 
> Currently considering:
> Focal Dimension, but with two concerns: No real two channel stereo mode, unknown reliability.
> Definitive Technology Mythos SSA-50: Not sure about the musical performance.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations? Thanks!


If anyone cares, I got Focal Dimension and it sucks with music. There is no music or stereo mode and DSP ruins the music. Next thing I'm going to try is Canton DM-100 soundbase. I have high hopes for this one. It's not available in the US but I'm having it shipped from Germany!


----------



## hdtv_md

What soundbar can handle Dolby Digital Plus (DD+)? Bonus if it has a subwoofer output.

Bought a Sonos Playbar but realized it doesn't handle DD+. Looking for similar in that price range.


----------



## chapel976

Downsizing my living room from an old Pioneer receiver and 2 large ADS L990 speakers to a soundbar.
Budget is $300

Looking at the following
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...bar-w/wireless-subwoofer-and-bluetooth/1.html
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...envisioncinema-powered-soundbar-system/1.html
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...16-10-100-watt-powered-subwoofer-black/1.html

Willing to look at other options as well

Going to be used with an NEC X551S 55" Slimline LCD (1080P) which only has one HDMI input so I'll need to buy a switcher
I was thinking about getting a soundbar with HDMI inputs, but most in my price range weren't 4K capable.


----------



## Esilbe1

*Soundbar for LG OLED TV*

I recently purchased an OLED LG 55 TV, and I'm now looking to upgrade my Sony CT150 Soundbar. 

I have three connected devices: TIVO, Apple TV, and a standard Cable Box. I love the Sony because I can connect all my devices to it and control everything using one remote. 

There are so many soundbars that I cannot decipher if it really matters which one I purchase. 

I'd like to keep the price point around $600/$700. 

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## 49Merc

Good luck!


----------



## Esilbe1

49Merc said:


> Good luck!


Why do you say "Good Luck?" What info do you have that is helpful?


----------



## 49Merc

Esilbe1 said:


> Why do you say "Good Luck?" What info do you have that is helpful?


Sorry did not mean to add confusion to your task. I have a 6500 mated with our OLED 55E9100. I too looked into changing my BR but never could determine if any other BR would prove better. An Oppo is out of my league and we do not use apps so stayed with our 6500. I guess the "good luck" was because of the numerous opinions plus my research basically revealed very little. I am very interested in your search. Btw, 4K is not in consideration for us. Our 9500 is very good and we love our LG 9100.


----------



## Esilbe1

49Merc said:


> Sorry did not mean to add confusion to your task. I have a 6500 mated with our OLED 55E9100. I too looked into changing my BR but never could determine if any other BR would prove better. An Oppo is out of my league and we do not use apps so stayed with our 6500. I guess the "good luck" was because of the numerous opinions plus my research basically revealed very little. I am very interested in your search. Btw, 4K is not in consideration for us. Our 9500 is very good and we love our LG 9100.


What do you mean 6500 mated? What brand is that? 

It seems there is little agreement on what a good sound bar is.


----------



## 49Merc

Esilbe1 said:


> What do you mean 6500 mated? What brand is that?
> 
> It seems there is little agreement on what a good sound bar is.


Boy, I got threads confused. I thought you were looking for a new Blu-Ray player. The 6500 is a Sony BLU-RAY player. I used the word mated as in "used with". We have a Bose SoundTouch 130 HTS (soundbar w/Acoustimass)

Sorry.


----------



## aquariex24

Just picked up an LG C7. Planning to get a refurbished SB3851-D0 for under $200 to hold me over a couple years and then jump up to something that supports Atmos and DTS:X, albeit a bit cheaper and/or at least more options than currently are available. From my research, there doesn't seem to be anything _better _(maybe comparable) around this price point. If my budget is $300, would you guys agree that I'd be good with this one or is there anything out there I may have missed? My main concern is sound quality, followed closely to having connectivity via HDMI.


----------



## xmalachi

Hi all, just purchased a new OLED and I'm looking to pair a soundbar with it in a big open space (20x30ish). To clarify, its about a 17x20 living room area but the living room is open to the kitchen which turns it into a closer to 20x30 area. I don't expect by any means for a soundbar to fill this space just looking for some good options for a gigantic space with vaulted ceilings. I want something better than my TV speakers but can't really compromise on it not being a soundbar, I'll have a dedicated theater for that down the line. Any suggestions? I was considering the HW-K850 and the other Atmos soundbars. If it's pointless to spend this much on something in that big of a space, I'm open to other more budget friendly suggestions like the ZVOX SB500.


----------



## markc72

Question, should I keep my Vizio SB3821-C6, or grab a Bose Cinemate Digital home theater speaker system for $100? The BOSE is only a red and white stereo connection, compared to the optical connection on the Vizio.


----------



## 49Merc

markc72 said:


> Question, should I keep my Vizio SB3821-C6, or grab a Bose Cinemate Digital home theater speaker system for $100? The BOSE is only a red and white stereo connection, compared to the optical connection on the Vizio.


Save up for a much better soundbar. Cheap anything is just that cheap.


----------



## shadowmx

Hello, I'm looking for a second opinion/recommendation regarding my situation

Current setup:
TV: Samsung 55KS7000
Audio: Denon AVR-1513 receiver with Polk Audio TL1 sat speakers and sub, via optical cable
Condo setup in an small, open room

Problem: I need to remove cables and would like to control audio through my Samsung TV/remote

I'm looking into 3 options:


 Sony HT-NT5
 Samsung HW-J7501
 Samsung HW-K550

The Sony and J7501 I can get for roughly the same price, the K550 about half the price of the other ones. I think based on requirements the K550 would be a much better price/benefit option, but I'm not sure on the sound quality of this sound bar.

The Sony seems to be the better option of the 3, but I don't get the SoundConnect convenience.


----------



## Nazgulled

Does anyone have any idea what the Sony HT-CT800 has over the Sony HT-CT790 model? I'm mostly concerned about the input/output capabilities but also curious about the overall differences between the two. Anyone?


----------



## krips

shadowmx said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a second opinion/recommendation regarding my situation
> 
> Current setup:
> TV: Samsung 55KS7000
> Audio: Denon AVR-1513 receiver with Polk Audio TL1 sat speakers and sub, via optical cable
> Condo setup in an small, open room
> 
> Problem: I need to remove cables and would like to control audio through my Samsung TV/remote
> 
> I'm looking into 3 options:
> 
> 
> Sony HT-NT5
> Samsung HW-J7501
> Samsung HW-K550
> 
> The Sony and J7501 I can get for roughly the same price, the K550 about half the price of the other ones. I think based on requirements the K550 would be a much better price/benefit option, but I'm not sure on the sound quality of this sound bar.
> 
> The Sony seems to be the better option of the 3, but I don't get the SoundConnect convenience.


Don't buy Sony HT-NT5. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/195-soundbars/2490377-sony-ht-nt5-15.html#post53621121


----------



## shadowmx

krips said:


> Don't buy Sony HT-NT5.


I actually just bought the Samsung HW-J7501 yesterday, in part thanks to your comments in that thread plus I got an amazing deal on it.


----------



## PJO1966

I currently have a Sony HTCT550W that is gasping its last breath (subwoofer no longer comes on and receiver keeps flashing "Standby"). I'm going to troubleshoot, but I've had it for nearly five years and think it might be time to upgrade. I have a cabinet that currently holds the receiver and a TiVo Roamio, as well as a Roku and Chromecast. The TV is several feet away and the subwoofer is on the floor underneath it. I've noticed that with the newer soundbars the receiver is eliminated, and devices plug directly into the bar using HDMI. Obviously this is not a problem for the Roku and the Chromecast. They are small enough to hide behind the mounted TV. For the TiVo, I should be able to run a 25' HDMI. My question is, which soundbar? I can probably spend about $500, but would prefer to spend less if possible. An added bonus would be if I can mount the soundbar using my existing hardware, which shouldn't be a problem. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Roland79

I'm buying a LG 55" C7 television this Friday, and I've been looking at soundbars for the past few days. It's starting to drive me bonkers and is a little overwhelming with all the choices. 

The room I'm putting it in is 14' x 16', with a 7' high drop ceiling in most of it. I don't need it to be really loud, but would like to have the option. I'm also thinking of getting one with hdmi ports, and that's 4k enabled. I'm undecided about armor yet. My price range is $300-$1000, but would like to keep it around $600-$700.

I would mainly like to hear from LG OLED owners, preferably this year or last years models, on what soundbars work well with these tvs. My biggest fear is buying a $700 soundbar, that for some reason has compatability issues with LG. I was looking at the LG SJ9, but I'm not wall mounting my tv and it would be hanging over my current tv stand ten inches on each side.

Any input or help will be appreciated, I'm usually pretty good at narrowing items I want to buy down quickly, but it's information overload with these soundbars.


----------



## Walt Dockery

I am also looking for a soundbar (or base) option for an LG OLED 55". I just ordered the LG B7 55 from Costco. This TV is going to be going into a family room, so aesthetics are fairly important to me. I have an upstairs media room with a 5.1 system and a Panasonic 65" VT, so I am not looking for a home theater replacement. This family room OLED will primarily (probably exclusively) be used for streaming - netflix, Amazon prime etc. I really don't watch much of anything on discs, but if we did would do it upstairs in the media room. 

I was leaning towards the Sonos Playbase. I know it gets a lot of hate here because of the optical only. For my needs, i.e. streaming and not needing to replace a full home theater which I have upstairs, will the optical only and the limited formats Sonos supports really be much of an issue? If so, what else should I look at in that price range that still looks good in a family room? 

To start out with, I will probably wait and see how the TV's sound is, though I imagine I will find that lacking.


----------



## 49Merc

Walt Dockery said:


> I am also looking for a soundbar (or base) option for an LG OLED 55". I just ordered the LG B7 55 from Costco. This TV is going to be going into a family room, so aesthetics are fairly important to me. I have an upstairs media room with a 5.1 system and a Panasonic 65" VT, so I am not looking for a home theater replacement. This family room OLED will primarily (probably exclusively) be used for streaming - netflix, Amazon prime etc. I really don't watch much of anything on discs, but if we did would do it upstairs in the media room.
> 
> I was leaning towards the Sonos Playbase. I know it gets a lot of hate here because of the optical only. For my needs, i.e. streaming and not needing to replace a full home theater which I have upstairs, will the optical only and the limited formats Sonos supports really be much of an issue? If so, what else should I look at in that price range that still looks good in a family room?
> 
> To start out with, I will probably wait and see how the TV's sound is, though I imagine I will find that lacking.


Bose SoundTouch 130 or Bose SoundTouch 300 Soundbar with 300 Module (Sub).


----------



## DoobieBrother

Been looking at enough soundbars that I've had enough. Choosing a soundbar because the room I'm going with is not conducive to a different setup. (Open to other rooms on rear and one side, windows on the other, and TV on corner of front, yeah, not so much, huh)

Looked today at B&W Panorama 2. Sounded pretty good on movies, but I was a little unsure on the music side.

Here's what I'm considering:

Paradigm Soundscape w/ a sub. Not sure which one.
B&W Panorama 2 w/ a sub, possibly Martin Logan Dynamo 500

So in "I want my cake and eat it too"... What's the consensus on which has best (widest) soundstage, great dialogue, good musicality for 2 channel music, etcetera. Features like playfi or bluetooth are nice, but I think I can adapt either to at least get bluetooth.


----------



## toshiba5

I am interested in a soundbar since I just realized I am not going to be able to work my previous Definitive Technology surround sound system work from my previous home. The room is about 30' wide x 15' deep, with the right side open to another room, and the left side a wall with a brick fireplace. Rear wall has a doorwall. Have a Samsung JS8500 55" TV that I watch mainly movies and sports on. I really did not have a set budget, just not familiar enough to know if I spend more am I going to get my moneys worth for what I am using it for and the room it will be in? Or what to necessarily look for.

Thanks - Peter


----------



## PJO1966

I ended up buying a Sony CT800 at Best Buy for $398. I had seen it on Groupon a couple of weeks ago for $299, but I wasn't able to buy yet. 

Unfortunately I probably won't be able to set it up until Tuesday. I'm looking forward to testing it out.


----------



## PJO1966

PJO1966 said:


> I ended up buying a Sony CT800 at Best Buy for $348. I had seen it on Groupon a couple of weeks ago for $299, but I wasn't able to buy yet.
> 
> Unfortunately I probably won't be able to set it up until Tuesday. I'm looking forward to testing it out.


I have these brackets from my old CT150 sound bar. 

Sewell Direct Universal Soundbar Bracket https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00823170Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_taa_nFDwzbPDN9JCB

There's no reason why I can't screw the CT800 directly into these (once I reposition them to match the new mounting holes), correct? I was going to screw directly into the bar. It came with wedges for mounting directly to the wall, but I think screwing directly in from the brackets would be more secure. 

Thoughts? I had expected the swapping of the sound bars would take about ten minutes and then I could work on rewiring. No such luck. I'm hoping to get of work early tomorrow so I can work on this.


----------



## lohajat112

*Help*

Hey guys. Ive been doing research and I have a headache.

We have the Samsung F8500. This is family room tv where we will watch netflix, tv shows, sports, and some movies. I am far from an audiophile, but need something without significant wires/hassle. We have some Sonos in the house already.

Deciding btw these 3 based on reviews
Sonos Playbase
Yamaha YAS 203
Samsung Sound+ HW-MS650

Any hints or ideas? Thanks


----------



## Jasonn B

Yea, I'm still in the same boat. My tv's speakers sound good, but only on news shows. When I play movies, or watch movies, same cable provider, the voices are harder to hear. Sucks.

I want a sound bar that has a wide view of sound, as it's an 80" tv. I had the Pioneer, but the sound stage was so narrow like it was a tiny speaker and it has NO SURROUND modes.


----------



## hsy0301

Recently bought a new TV, and planning on eventually creating a real home cinema in the basement.

Upstairs we have a large living/dining area with a Samsung UN49KS8000 49" sitting in the corner using its stock speakers, and they're not really doing the job. We're happy with the screen size as we want to keep thing out of the way, but not at this much expense of sound quality.

Looking for a soundbar to make up the difference. I have a REL Strata III subwoofer I'd love to be able to hook up to the soundbar, but I'm not sure how easy that would be without separate components. Otherwise, we're looking for something up to any budget really, but 5.1 bells and whistles would begin to get in the way. Just a top quality main soundbar would do the trick -- with hook-up ability to an active subwoofer (speaker cable connections) a bonus.

Thanks


----------



## maynerd

lohajat112 said:


> Hey guys. Ive been doing research and I have a headache.
> 
> We have the Samsung F8500. This is family room tv where we will watch netflix, tv shows, sports, and some movies. I am far from an audiophile, but need something without significant wires/hassle. We have some Sonos in the house already.
> 
> Deciding btw these 3 based on reviews
> Sonos Playbase
> Yamaha YAS 203
> Samsung Sound+ HW-MS650
> 
> Any hints or ideas? Thanks


Since you already have Sonos in your house I don't see why you wouldn't want to go with the Sonos playbase.


----------



## brent1662

*New Soundbar ideas?*

I just bought the Samsung Q7C tv and want a new soundbar to go with it. I was wondering what the best soundbar is? I want something that has good quality sound and bass. I prefer something under 500 but would be willing to go up to the 800 or so range if the quality is really there. I have been looking at stuff such as the samsung ms650, lg sj8, and the JBL SB4. I do like the features of the samsung but not sure if there's enough bass without a subwoofer.


----------



## PJO1966

* now in English *

I've noticed that when I boost the voice channel on the ct800 it sounds really tinny. I have a few more days for the return window and am trying to figure out what to do. I might be able to go up in budget a little bit if something is going to be clearer. If there was a truly wireless 5.1 option (rear speakers are wireless as well) that might be a better solution. They're also the option of adding BT speakers to this sound bar. I don't know if that will help.


----------



## PJO1966

I'm going to give this one a try. The price is incredible. I'll have it tomorrow. 

Sony HTST9 7.1 Sound Bar with Wireless Subwoofer and HDMI cable https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U78GFWW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_taa_gfIzzb0PCMDG5

A lot of the reviews I've treat said that it was great, but not for the price. It's more than I wanted to spend, but it's something we use every day. Hopefully it will sound better than the CT800.


----------



## Pjh3431

Looking for some input and assistance from the forum...thanks in advance!

1) Need to replace my audio system (except my sub....SVS PC13 Ultra)
2) Smallish room (12' ft deep by 15' wide)
3) Looking for a soundbar/base or wireless system as I can't run speaker wire for the surrounds
4) I don't currently have a receiver

Thank you!


----------



## Balthezor

Hello all,

Looking for a great sound bar + subwoofer system for my new home. The TV is a 75 inch Sony X940D mounted above the fireplace. The great room is fairly large and is an open layout to the kitchen with 12 feet ceiling. I'm looking for a system that can make enough sound for the room. Our watching habits is pretty much Netflix, Plex, PS4 and the occasional 4k bluray movie.

Was thinking about Sonos Playbar from recommendations from my brother in law, but if there's something better for me for the same price, I am all ears. I do not have an AV receiver and just connect the 4k player and PS4 via HDMI.

Thank you.


----------



## FrankTR

I am looking for suggestion on a soundbar to accommodate and open family-room/kitchen. the room is 18 feet wide and 30 feet dept. There will be a TV mounted on the fireplace wall most likely a Sony XBR55 or 65x900. I have a Marantz receiver that will feed the TV but my wife does not want to see any wires so looks like a soundbar with a wireless sub. I will have the ceiling wired in both the family room and kitchen for speakers. I don't think I can use them for TV sound but just for music. The TV will be used for general news, cooking channel and sports. So what soundbar would be the best for this room?


----------



## Techyez

Hi guys! Im new here and need some help!!!

I have the opportunity to buy a soundbar and have 2 to choose.

Q Acoustics M4 or Harman Kardon SB26.

I really want the HK but i've read that bluetooth is always pairing and anybody can connect... is this right?
Is there any way to turn it off? I plan to use the soundbar with my TV!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## linkgx1

I live in a smallish apartment. Currently have an Onkyo S3500 that's on it's last legs (hdmi ports, etc.). Realized that I just don't have the room for a full 5.1, let alone 7.1 system right now. Looking to purchase an Sonos Playbar in the near future. Is there something else I should consider? I think one thing I need is sound clarity. One thing I hated about my Onkyo HITB is that it drowned out voices a lot and I constantly had to adjust the speaker cal. Suggestions?


----------



## Somber

Hey I'm looking for a rather inexpensive soundbar to sit in front of a TCL P607 on a TV stand. One that wont obstruct the screen. So a slim design. Also will turn on with the TV and can be used with one remote if possible. The most important thing is sound clarity in scenes that are dialogue heavy but doesn't get overly loud during loud scenes. 

Budget $500 CDN or roughly $350-400 USD. If sold in Canada that's a plus.


----------



## enricog

Techyez said:


> Hi guys! Im new here and need some help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the opportunity to buy a soundbar and have 2 to choose.
> 
> 
> 
> Q Acoustics M4 or Harman Kardon SB26.
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the HK but i've read that bluetooth is always pairing and anybody can connect... is this right?
> 
> Is there any way to turn it off? I plan to use the soundbar with my TV!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!




Hi ,
Yesterday I was at a friend place listening to the M4... impressive very clean sound especially when playing music,
At times I thought it outperformed my sonos playbase


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choombak

A friend in Germany is looking for soundbar options around EUR 500. He shortlisted Sony HT-MT500... would that be a good choice, or does Germany have better options? He isn't a brand snob, so that shouldn't be an issue. Internet search came up with Canton, is that a good alternative? Any other brands I should recommend he look at? Thanks.


----------



## tv22

OK, so here's what I'm down to....

TV: LGOLED65C7P (4K UHD, Dolby Atmos)

Soundbar 'Final' Options:
LG SJ9 - $900
Samsung HW-K950 - $950
Samsung HW-MS750 - $700

Was liking the Bose 300 and Sonos Playbar, but no 4K pass thru is really bothering me

Based on various posts on AVS, think I'm leaning K950 - especially at this price.


----------



## Benoît Desmeules

Hi guys, looking for a recommendation here.

I will be hooking up a Samsung UN49MU7000 to the corner of the living room using a full motion wall mount bracket (similar to Kanto M300). The soundbar will be attached to the bracket as well, under the TV. My initial plan was to buy a Samsung HW-M550 (bar + wireless subwoofer) keeping open the option to eventually get the Samsung SWA-8500S rear kit in the future (~200$ CAD). 

At a local electronics store, the seller has shown me the Yamaha YAS-106 soundbar with built-in subwoofer. I have to admit that the sound was great and I did like the idea of not having an external subwoofer sitting on the floor. Since then, I have read a little more on Yamaha soundbars, and I am hesitating over my options. I have read that the YSP-1600 does have 5.1 (instead of 2.1 on the YAS-106) and the sound is supposed to be better, but I am not sure the price difference really justifies.

1. Samsung HW-M550 (~400$ CAD)
2. Yamaha YAS-106 (~300$ CAD) or better the updated version YAS-107 (~330$ CAD, not available everywhere)
3. Yamaha YSP-1600 (~500$-600$ CAD)

What do you guys think? 
My initial budget was 300$-400$ but if I can get the YSP-1600 at 500$, I might consider it if it's really worth it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rockykitty

Hello,

I just got a tcl 55p605 4k hdr tv. I am also getting the xbox one x. I am looking to pickup a soundbar and my max budget is $200. I have 2 cats so I don't want cords that a multi speaker setup would have. I want a soundbar that will also let me connect to it with my iphone. I want to be able to connect the xbox one x to it directly. I am no audiophile and when I ask for comparisons I only have my old ihome tower speaker that is about 4-5 feet to go by. I have limited mobility so I can't go to a store to check soundbars out. I am a little hard of hearing but my wife is not so she will notice the subtle sounds better then me. I don't plan to hang it on the wall due to our plaster walls. If I could safely hang it via command strips then I would do that. 
This will be for our living room. How many times better can I expect the soundbar to be vs my tv speakers. Like 3x or 4x? While $200 may be low for speakers to me for just a speaker that is a lot so I want to make sure it's a big improvement over the tv speakers. Right now I am leaning towards the Yamaha Yas-107. The 106 seems to be highly praised and this is a updated version. I have read about it and it should support the hdr and 4k that my xbox one x will output. I don't know anything about dolby atmos or DTS X (sp? ). So in closing how would this be compared to my old ihome tower I used to have and how much better is this then my tv speakers. Also is this the best one to pick for my price? Thanks for any help you could provide.


----------



## DaveMatthewsLover

Hi Everyone.
I'm a newbie here, moving into a new house and to save my marriage, I have to get rid of my Onkyo THX receiver and Polk THX speakers. I have a 24x24 living and just purchased a 65" LG 4K OLED (OMG, it is soooooo goood), first time I am looking at soundbars and need some recommendations on the best one I can get. I undertand that I won't be getting anything remotely close to the performance of my old setup but I do want one that is home theater worthy. I watch lots of blurays and netflix. After doing some research, I narrowed my search down to 4 options:
*1. Creative Sonic Carrier. 15.2ch. Has Dolby Atmos. $5,799. https://us.creative.com/soniccarrier/*
Pros:
-Has 17 speaker drivers and a single subwoofer with 2x10" drivers.
-dolby atmos
-website says it can go up to 2000W
Cons:
-Ridiculous price
-only one sub
-simulated surround
-no reviews
-$150 for shipping and have to pay returned shipping if I don't like it

*2. Sony HTST5000. 7.1.2ch. Has Dolby Atmos. $1,299. https://www.sony.com/electronics/sound-bars/ht-st5000*
Pros:
-dolby atmos
-Has Hi-res audio and Chromecast. Great for playing music as well as movies.

Cons:
-No DTS support? Saw reviews from Amazon that there is no DTS support for now, until a future firmware upgrade.
-simulated surround

*3. Nakamichi Shockwafe Ultra. 9.2ch or 7.2. Has DTSX. $1,099. https://www.nakamichi-usa.com/shockwafe-ultra-preorder and https://www.nakamichi-usa.com/shockwafe-elite-preorder *
Pros:
-two 10" wirless subs!!!!! 
-4 rear speakers, modular
-reviews decent on their 7.1 model on amazon 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019RD7LY8
-DTS:X and true surround
Cons:
-No up-firing speakers or Dolby Atmos
-no reviews 

*4. Samsung HW-K950/ZA. Has Dolby Atmos $1,197. https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-HW-K...3998769&sr=8-2&keywords=samsung+k950+soundbar*
Pros:
-dolby atmos
-4 upfiring speakers and rear wirless speakers
-reviews quite good on their 7.1 model on amazon 

Cons:
-3.3 star reviews on Amazon


I am pretty sure I will not buy the Sonic Carrier without seeing any reviews so I will probably choose between the Sony or Nakamichi. What are your thoughts? Is having true surround vs simulated surround a big deal? Is there a better option out there?


----------



## mallow56

*Decisions decisions*

Hi Folks – I am a sound bar newbie and wanted to make a good decision on purchasing one. I have a 55” Sony XBR7 TV and want to get something done about the sound. I have been reading and researching to the point that I am lost. Reviews on some of the ones I am interested in (i.e. Sony HT-NT5 user reviews and WONT buy) are scary and makes me hesitant about taking the plunge. Don’t want something that will give me trouble weeks or months into the future; prefer something that is reliable and satisfying to own. My price range is $100-600 . I have a Blu-ray player and Directv Genie as inputs. HDMI would be great since all the cords are there and waiting to be plugged in. But, I would consider something else if need be. My speaker height will have to be about 2.5 inches or less since the TV is on a cabinet. Any thoughts?


----------



## 49Merc

mallow56 said:


> Hi Folks – I am a sound bar newbie and wanted to make a good decision on purchasing one. I have a 55” Sony XBR7 TV and want to get something done about the sound. I have been reading and researching to the point that I am lost. Reviews on some of the ones I am interested in (i.e. Sony HT-NT5 user reviews and WONT buy) are scary and makes me hesitant about taking the plunge. Don’t want something that will give me trouble weeks or months into the future; prefer something that is reliable and satisfying to own. My price range is $100-600 . I have a Blu-ray player and Directv Genie as inputs. HDMI would be great since all the cords are there and waiting to be plugged in. But, I would consider something else if need be. My speaker height will have to be about 2.5 inches or less since the TV is on a cabinet. Any thoughts?


You may want to consider increasing your budget.


----------



## fast200

49Merc said:


> You may want to consider increasing your budget.


His budget is up to $600. Nothing appropriate fits under that?


----------



## 49Merc

With the XBR he purchased, IMO, I thought a higher grade soundbar with sub might be better. I do err by not mentioning a sub.


----------



## epicoled

Does anyone know where I can listen to a Creative Sonic Carrier Soundbar?
Thx


----------



## djtoodles

Hey All I am coming from a onkyo receiver with 2 front speakers and a center speaker. I was never able to get the full 5.1 setup and I am by no means an audiophile. I am looking to get rid of my entertainment center and just have my tv with a soundbar under it. Looking to spend under $400 my tv is a 65" Samsung KS8000. Thoughts? Just looking on amazon I was looking at the Sony CT800 or the Samsung HW-K650. Friend of mine told me I dont need to worry about any 4k stuff on a soundbar because ARC will pass all the audio to the tv inputs. Any help/suggestions would be great.


----------



## 49Merc

djtoodles said:


> Hey All I am coming from a onkyo receiver with 2 front speakers and a center speaker. I was never able to get the full 5.1 setup and I am by no means an audiophile. I am looking to get rid of my entertainment center and just have my tv with a soundbar under it. Looking to spend under $400 my tv is a 65" Samsung KS8000. Thoughts? Just looking on amazon I was looking at the Sony CT800 or the Samsung HW-K650. Friend of mine told me I dont need to worry about any 4k stuff on a soundbar because ARC will pass all the audio to the tv inputs. Any help/suggestions would be great.


First, I would not believe my friend and secondly after purchasing such a nice television I would suggest you also buy a really good soundbar. Many good brands and models.


----------



## djtoodles

49Merc said:


> First, I would not believe my friend and secondly after purchasing such a nice television I would suggest you also buy a really good soundbar. Many good brands and models.


Budget is budget.


----------



## 49Merc

I certainly understand.


----------



## BruceWG

Looking for some advice:

I recently purchased the LG 75SJ8570 TV. I have a Pioneer AVR, 7.1 setup so I'm good for watching my current Blueray collection. As 4K and Dolby Vision, etc. become more prevalent I'll need to upgrade the AVR/BlueRay but that's another day.

Right now I'm looking for a sound bar to be used for casual watching, mostly Xfinity/Netflix content. I'm looking for something with good quality audio, but I don't really even need 5.1. A good quality 3.1 system would work fine. Would like to keep in mind I will upgrade the AVR setup so would like it to continue to fit in when I do.

Thanks in advance for suggestions.


----------



## Ericthemidget

Hi! I'm looking for a passive 3.0 soundbar that will be paired with a SVS or HSU sub and a mid level AVR. It's only for movies, TV, and games. Height needs to be at least less than 6". Any recommendations?


----------



## cnenov

*Help me choose a soundbar!*

Hi,
Looking for advice on a soundbar selection. I firmly believe that anything will be an improvement over my TV's built-in speakers. Please help because I really do not know how to choose.

We watch primetime shows and the occasional PLEXed movie.
The room has an open layout to the kitchen and dining room on one side and door and windows to the other. The TV is centered on the wall but the couch is a bit offset.

Budget is up to $500

Current setup:
- TV - Sharp LC-50LB261U Roku Ready
- Roku Streaming Stick MHL Version 3400M
- Antenna

Requirements:
- Built quality
- Clarity
- Ease of use (for wife and kids)
- Sub

Preferences:
- 5.1 (surrounds would have to be mounted high)
- Optional sub output for a 3rd party sub

Don't care for:
- Super loud
- 4K

Some models that have caught my eyes:
- VIZIO SB3851-C0
- Yamaha YSP-107
- Yamaha YAS-203
- Yamaha YSP-1600
- Klipsch R-10B
- Klipsch R-20B


----------



## MMakoto

Hello, newbie question. I'm currently using a 5.1 setup. HDMI Arc connected from samsung TV to receiver, and if I wanna add/use a sound bar to just watch Netflix from the built-in tv app or cable box using a toslink connection, do I need to unplug the HDMI cable each time or both cables can be plugged at the same time without problems?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Micarina

DaveMatthewsLover said:


> Hi Everyone.
> I'm a newbie here, moving into a new house and to save my marriage, I have to get rid of my Onkyo THX receiver and Polk THX speakers. I have a 24x24 living and just purchased a 65" LG 4K OLED (OMG, it is soooooo goood), first time I am looking at soundbars and need some recommendations on the best one I can get. I undertand that I won't be getting anything remotely close to the performance of my old setup but I do want one that is home theater worthy. I watch lots of blurays and netflix. After doing some research, I narrowed my search down to 4 options:
> *1. Creative Sonic Carrier. 15.2ch. Has Dolby Atmos. $5,799.
> Pros:
> -Has 17 speaker drivers and a single subwoofer with 2x10" drivers.
> -dolby atmos
> -website says it can go up to 2000W
> Cons:
> -Ridiculous price
> -only one sub
> -simulated surround
> -no reviews
> -$150 for shipping and have to pay returned shipping if I don't like it
> 
> 2. Sony HTST5000. 7.1.2ch. Has Dolby Atmos. $1,299.
> -dolby atmos
> -Has Hi-res audio and Chromecast. Great for playing music as well as movies.
> 
> Cons:
> -No DTS support? Saw reviews from Amazon that there is no DTS support for now, until a future firmware upgrade.
> -simulated surround
> 
> 3. Nakamichi Shockwafe Ultra. 9.2ch or 7.2. Has DTSX. $1,099.
> Pros:
> -two 10" wirless subs!!!!!
> -4 rear speakers, modular
> -reviews decent on their 7.1 model on amazon
> -DTS:X and true surround
> Cons:
> -No up-firing speakers or Dolby Atmos
> -no reviews
> 
> 4. Samsung HW-K950/ZA. Has Dolby Atmos $1,197.
> Pros:
> -dolby atmos
> -4 upfiring speakers and rear wirless speakers
> -reviews quite good on their 7.1 model on amazon
> 
> Cons:
> -3.3 star reviews on Amazon
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure I will not buy the Sonic Carrier without seeing any reviews so I will probably choose between the Sony or Nakamichi. What are your thoughts? Is having true surround vs simulated surround a big deal? Is there a better option out there?*


*
I guess Sonic Carrier aims to provide more clean and convenient setup while Nakamichi has the advantage of discrete surround channels, which is better in surround effect and less environment-dependent for the surround sound setup.*


----------



## TridenT_Boy3555

Guess I'll post here since seeing the Sony HT-ST5000 got me interested. Recently bought an LG B7. (55")

Listening distance: 3.5ft (computer use), 5ft (middle of room, dancing, or whatever) or 8.5ft (watching a movie).
Ceiling height: 7.5ft.
Room width (distance perpendicular to TV): ~14.5ft
Room length (distance from TV to other wall): ~10.5ft
Floors are laminate too. (It can get a bit harsh sounding)

The room is not very square at all. It has a stairway in one corner, bathroom takes up an L shaped amount of space in the room, and yeah... it's got a hallway to the kitchen. It's not very square but hopefully that doesn't matter too much?

Anyway, I'm looking at soundbars now because I've just about had it with trying to make this room work as multipurpose all the while being scared of knocking my speakers over. We want it to be our dance room, our living room, my computer desk room (I game and do work from this room), and an area to watch movies. We're severely limited on space and I have a 2.1 system right now that's been difficult to use without putting something in the way of the speakers. I have 2x Yamaha HS80M and a HSW10 sub. And, as you may know, they're not really meant for watching movies or anything. They're meant to make everything that's been edited poorly sound like crap and they do a decent job at that... But they also take up a lot of space and get in the way because they're pretty sizable and I have them on large speaker stands. I've had them for a few years and I've always enjoyed them but if I can sell them for a decent price, a soundbar sounds like a nobrainer with our current and foreseeable living situation.

What do you think would be a good solution here? I'm looking for something that will work flawlessly with a PC, my LG TV, and potentially some other sources like an iPhone or what not. (Doesn't need to have special apps or anything. Just 3.5mm would be nice) Media consumption will mostly be through Netflix or other streaming services (or files I download and then playback through my PC). I don't see myself ever owning physical media. I don't need the system to be really loud because we are in an in-law unit and do share a wall with the front of the house. We also don't really listen to things at movie theater sound levels anyway. (Just seems unnecessary and hard on hearing)

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RD Mahajan

Zvox 500SB vs Yamaha Yas 107 w/ Basx s8 sub


I posted this as a separate thread until I came across this one. Need some help:

I am contemplating upgrading audio system in my living room. 

Space:
I have open floor plan with kitchen, dining, living all together. Living room dimensions are 14x16x12. Behind the living room (sitting/viewing area) is the eat in kitchen (10x14). 

Current Setup:
55 inch LED HD tv w/ Yamaha 71BL. Planning to upgrade to 65in TV this thanksgiving if there is a good deal. As far listening preferences - If anyone is aware of the model, I keep subwoofer & surround levels are -6 (min setting) and center levels are +6 (to boost dialogues volume). In short - I prefer clean, crisp, and balanced sound stage (which I find Yamaha 71BL struggling with). 

Budget:
Would like to be within $500 range.

Usage:
1) Primary - TV, sports, movies - mostly online streaming.
2) Will also be used with music - equally important (online streaming either youtube or bluetooth). 

Requirements:
Most important is the sound quality, detail and balanced sound stage. 
Don't care about 5.1 effects. Would like a 3.0 or 3.1 setup. 
Sound bar will be wall mounted underneath the TV.

Two systems I am considering:
1) ZVox SB500 ($400) - 12.6 pounds / 4" subwoofers x 2, 2" main drivers x 3 / 42-20kHz. there are some reviews praising the soundbar for sound quality and how good it sounds without any sub. I understand this one does not have sub out.
2) Yamaha Yas-107 ($200) + Emotiva BasX S8 Sub ($200) 
- Yas 107 is 7.5lbs / 2-1/8" cone woofer × 2, 3" built-in subwoofer × 2, 1" dome tweeter × 2 / 60-23k Hz range. This one can be used with external sub. 
- BasX S8 goes down to 28-150hz. Has been commended for a flat response throughout the freq range. 

Questions:
1) Wondering if someone has direct experience with both soundbars to give me an idea if one is better than other in terms of sound (quality, detail level and clean and crisp sound). 
2) Will either of these (especially yamaha) struggle with the room size (due to open floor plan) ? 
3) Do 2 sets of yamaha drivers well simulate 3.1 effect ? Don't know if this is the case but I assume 3 sets of drivers in Zvox are for LCR effect. 

Any other soundbar I should consider at this price point ?

Thanks in advance,

RD


----------



## perrymcguiness

Is investing in Sonos (for the Playbar initially) still a recommended product range for 2017?


----------



## cyro3

Hi,

In my relatively small bedroom I have my older, flat screen TV mounted to my wall. But whenever I am watching it, the sound effects are too loud and the dialogue is very difficult to hear. This is particularly troublesome at night.

To remedy this, I’m looking to get a sound bar. I am on a budget, but I also don’t need anything too fancy. I just something to help me hear the volume without blowing out my eardrums when a gun is fired or a car explodes or something.

I am considering an Insignia sound bar at Best Buy (NS-SB316; SKU: 4849500), which fits the current budget.
I am also looking at a Vizio sound bar at Walmart (SB2820n-E0l; Walmart#: 564037181), which is a little more money.


I know both are very budget-friendly, so I am not expecting miracles. 

That said, I was hoping you guys might be able to weigh in and let me know which one of these is better for my stated purposes. Will either of these help with the problem I am having? Or, do you think I would just have the same dialogue/sound issue after hooking up the sound bar?

I’m also open to any other sound bars you might recommend as a solution to this issue.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## mrpsv

Hi all

I’m looking for a soundbar to pair with my Vizio P65

I currently have a PS4 and Rogers Cable box hocked up to the TV. I’m undecided currently if I would like to run everything to the soundbar and then have either optical or HDMI routed back to the ARC port on the TV

I would like the soundbar to support Spotify Premium and the ability to “cast” music to the soundbar even if the TV is off

I watch a lot of TV shows so dialog clarity is a high priority and when I watch movies I want there to be some punch during action sequences. I do watch Netflix UHD too. I am not too fussed about Dolby Atmos or DTS:X 

I am open to having just a soundbar without a sub and buying a sub separately, I was looking at the SVS PB1000 

Budget wise, I looked at the Vizio SB4051-D5 ($500 CAD) and also went all the way up to the Yamaha YSP-5600 ($2200 CAD) so I am open to a very broad budget but would obviously love to spend as little as possible as long as it met all my requirements. 

p.s. I am in Ontario, Canada so prices here are quite higher than America 

TIA


----------



## jaball777

Hi, folks! I'm looking to downsize my AV stuff in the living room. I'm coming from a Paradigm/Hsu 5.2 setup so I'd like something "nice" that won't totally let me down.

The sound bar will sit on top of the AV cabinet and the subwoofer will sit inside the right half of the cabinet.

I was looking at the Bose SoundTouch 300 + AM 300 sub and the Def Tech W Studio. The Def Tech has excellent reviews and is cheaper...but the Bose looks beautiful and has a larger and more powerful sub which I think might use important with it being inside the cabinet.

Not sure what to choose.

Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jaball777

jaball777 said:


> Hi, folks! I'm looking to downsize my AV stuff in the living room. I'm coming from a Paradigm/Hsu 5.2 setup so I'd like something "nice" that won't totally let me down.
> 
> The sound bar will sit on top of the AV cabinet and the subwoofer will sit inside the right half of the cabinet.
> 
> I was looking at the Bose SoundTouch 300 + AM 300 sub and the Def Tech W Studio. The Def Tech has excellent reviews and is cheaper...but the Bose looks beautiful and has a larger and more powerful sub which I think might use important with it being inside the cabinet.
> 
> Not sure what to choose.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!


And now to complicate things even more I'm reading great reviews about the Sonos PlayBar and SUB! Argh! Too many choices!


----------



## Steven Lee

Hi Folks,


I'm thinking to buy my first soundbar in this Thanksgiving, I currently have several options, please give some suggestions. 


1. Polk MagniFi MAX SR - $599

Pros:
-True 5.1 surround with wireless Rear Speakers 
-reasonable price

Cons:
-no reviews, released in December
-no DTS:HD, no dolby atmos

2. Sony HTST5000. 7.1.2ch. Has Dolby Atmos. $1200 during the thanksgiving.

Pros:
-dolby atmos
-Has Hi-res audio and Chromecast. Great for playing music as well as movies.

Cons:
-simulated surround
-price

3. Nakamichi Shockwafe Pro 7.1Ch DTS:X (new released) - $899

Pros:
-2 2-way rear speakers
-good reviews on amazon 
-DTS:X and true surround

Cons:
Brand? quality?


----------



## jfranci3

NARROW SOUND BAR WITH HDMI

I have a 36" cabinet to set it on and do not want it to hang over or to wall mount it. The TV is wall mounted and at eye height, there's not much room under it, and I don't want to wall mount it. I don't want it to overhang the table top because of kids. 

Want:
1) HDMI ARC - tried TOSLINK, but didn't like the way it played with TV and sources (DVD player and Apple TV remote). Need all remotes to be able to control volume, particularly the LG TV and Apple TV Remote. 
2) Clear TV dialog at reasonable and low volumes. 
3) For it just to work. Instant bootup. It can either learn two remotes or control volume seamlessly. 
4) clean bass

Would like: 
1) Wifi - Spotify Connect / Airplay2 (when avb) for occasional music. 
2) Clean appearance.

Don't need
1) 5.1 surround
2) Huge bass - the kids need to sleep. Ideally, a volume control on the sub. 



I've tried:
1) Yamaha SRT-1500 - audio too directional, didn't like how highs/mids/lows transitioned. 
2) Sonos Playbar - The target here aside from the volume control. It could either learn the Apple Remote or the TV remote.


Looking at Sony CT800, Polk Magnifi mini, various LG units including a 2015 DVD/Soundplate model.


----------



## MrBigglesworth57

Hey all, been lurking for a while, but I've finally come to where I need to make my first post. I appreciate all the great info on these forums.

I've been looking for a soundbar for a 2nd TV in the basement. Although I have a 5.1 setup on my main (living room) TV, the basement is where I typically watch since my wife and I can't agree on any programs 

I wouldn't call myself an audiophile, but I am not a fan of crappy sound, and I can't take the TV sound any longer! I like smoother sounding systems without overly bloated bass (which is how I feel about most systems with large subwoofers.) I am running Polk TL3s with an OLD Sony 5.1 receiver in my living room. I find that the speakers are a little thin for the room size, but overall they do sound nice and have been quite pleased with the Polks.

I've been researching a soundbar for the basement a while, and had settled on either the Yamaha YAS-107 or 207. After finally getting a chance to demo them at the store yesterday, I decided on the 107. As others have noted, the sub on the 207 is kind of wimpy, and with the sub turned down, the 107 sounded more balanced to me. I can always add a sub later, as others have noted.

Then, I went to check out Crutchfield last night, and I saw that they have already started their Christmas sales, and now there are a whole range of sound bars in my price range that I had not previously considered(!) including the Samsung HW-M550 and 650, Sony HT-CT800, and the Klipsch R10B (which looks to be a steal at $350 discount) and RSB-6. This is just too much new information for me to process! Any recommendations? I don't want to miss out on a super-great deal because I couldn't decide!

My primary requirements are:
~$300 price tag, although I could go slightly over if I liked the unit.
-an included sub is nice, but not required, as I'm mostly looking for dialogue enhancement on my Panasonic plasma
-basement room size is decent, but ceilings are low, around 8' in the listening area.
-also, I'm pretty much stuck shopping at Crutchfield (not that I mind) due to the fact that I have a bunch of gift cards from them

Any help you guys could give me would be great! Thanks again.

-Brian


----------



## SPinNYC

What did you end up going with, and how is it?



DaveMatthewsLover said:


> Hi Everyone.
> I'm a newbie here, moving into a new house and to save my marriage, I have to get rid of my Onkyo THX receiver and Polk THX speakers. I have a 24x24 living and just purchased a 65" LG 4K OLED (OMG, it is soooooo goood), first time I am looking at soundbars and need some recommendations on the best one I can get. I undertand that I won't be getting anything remotely close to the performance of my old setup but I do want one that is home theater worthy. I watch lots of blurays and netflix. After doing some research, I narrowed my search down to 4 options:
> *1. Creative Sonic Carrier. 15.2ch. Has Dolby Atmos. $5,799. https://us.creative.com/soniccarrier/*
> Pros:
> -Has 17 speaker drivers and a single subwoofer with 2x10" drivers.
> -dolby atmos
> -website says it can go up to 2000W
> Cons:
> -Ridiculous price
> -only one sub
> -simulated surround
> -no reviews
> -$150 for shipping and have to pay returned shipping if I don't like it
> 
> *2. Sony HTST5000. 7.1.2ch. Has Dolby Atmos. $1,299. https://www.sony.com/electronics/sound-bars/ht-st5000*
> Pros:
> -dolby atmos
> -Has Hi-res audio and Chromecast. Great for playing music as well as movies.
> 
> Cons:
> -No DTS support? Saw reviews from Amazon that there is no DTS support for now, until a future firmware upgrade.
> -simulated surround
> 
> *3. Nakamichi Shockwafe Ultra. 9.2ch or 7.2. Has DTSX. $1,099. https://www.nakamichi-usa.com/shockwafe-ultra-preorder and https://www.nakamichi-usa.com/shockwafe-elite-preorder *
> Pros:
> -two 10" wirless subs!!!!!
> -4 rear speakers, modular
> -reviews decent on their 7.1 model on amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019RD7LY8
> -DTS:X and true surround
> Cons:
> -No up-firing speakers or Dolby Atmos
> -no reviews
> 
> *4. Samsung HW-K950/ZA. Has Dolby Atmos $1,197. https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-HW-K...3998769&sr=8-2&keywords=samsung+k950+soundbar*
> Pros:
> -dolby atmos
> -4 upfiring speakers and rear wirless speakers
> -reviews quite good on their 7.1 model on amazon
> 
> Cons:
> -3.3 star reviews on Amazon
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure I will not buy the Sonic Carrier without seeing any reviews so I will probably choose between the Sony or Nakamichi. What are your thoughts? Is having true surround vs simulated surround a big deal? Is there a better option out there?


What did you end up going with, and how is it?


----------



## adccon

Hello all,

I am sure this has been asked and answered, but whats the 1375th time right 

Looking for a sound bar for our bedroom and planning to stay sub $500 range. Based on the setup and layout I believe a setup with sound bar and sub is the best suited (i.e. no satellite rears). We have a few Alexas in the house but don't think multi-room casting is all that important.

The sound bar would be used largely for movies and tv with some music playing while in the bedroom. We have a HTPC hooked up in the bedroom and a firestick and basic cable (at the moment).

The top of my current list is the Yamaha 207 and the LG SJ7 (I think). Have also considered the 203 / SH7B and the Nakamichi but think the rears are my problem with it.

Thoughts / suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## adccon

adccon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am sure this has been asked and answered, but whats the 1375th time right
> 
> Looking for a sound bar for our bedroom and planning to stay sub $500 range. Based on the setup and layout I believe a setup with sound bar and sub is the best suited (i.e. no satellite rears). We have a few Alexas in the house but don't think multi-room casting is all that important.
> 
> The sound bar would be used largely for movies and tv with some music playing while in the bedroom. We have a HTPC hooked up in the bedroom and a firestick and basic cable (at the moment).
> 
> The top of my current list is the Yamaha 207 and the LG SJ7 (I think). Have also considered the 203 / SH7B and the Nakamichi but think the rears are my problem with it.
> 
> Thoughts / suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Reading a few posts above all of these could be contenders although the reviews I have been reading so far have not included these....maybe they are better options though????

Then, I went to check out Crutchfield last night, and I saw that they have already started their Christmas sales, and now there are a whole range of sound bars in my price range that I had not previously considered(!) including the Samsung HW-M550 and 650, Sony HT-CT800, and the Klipsch R10B (which looks to be a steal at $350 discount) and RSB-6. This is just too much new information for me to process! Any recommendations? I don't want to miss out on a super-great deal because I couldn't decide!


----------



## TuteTibiImperes

I'd like to get a soundbar for a Christmas present for my sister, and since I've never considered one for my own personal use, I'm not sure where to start. 

I'm thinking simplicity in setup and use is going to be very important, and while I'm of the 'bigger and more is better' school of thought when it comes to subwoofers, since she has neighbors in connecting units on either side and isn't a bass-head I need to keep reminding myself I'm buying for her and not for myself.

She has a smallish (43"-50" maybe) Polaroid TV, I believe it has an optical out, but I don't really know much about it. I'd like to keep the budget under $350 (and less is good too if there's something great in the $250 range) but I'm not against paying a bit more if it's worth it. I don't know if she'd care for or use any of the streaming apps that some have, but a physical remote would be nice.

Any ideas where to start with this? Something that's Amazon Prime eligible is a big bonus.


----------



## TheZoof

Oh no... I am in the forum section I thought I would never consider... lol

I have decided to go with a simple tv / sound bar solution in my main living space(great room/kitchen/dining). 

I was at a friend's house last night and we setup his LG soundbar on his Vizio tv. He was very disappointed when the soundbar volume was not controlled by the tv volume. He mentioned it used to work that way when he had an LG tv.

So my question is when considering a sound bar is there any that can link up directly with a tv volume control or do you have to spend money on a universal harmony remote?

Is there any list of sound bars compatibility in this nature?


----------



## Elemental101

TheZoof said:


> Oh no... I am in the forum section I thought I would never consider... lol
> 
> I have decided to go with a simple tv / sound bar solution in my main living space(great room/kitchen/dining).
> 
> I was at a friend's house last night and we setup his LG soundbar on his Vizio tv. He was very disappointed when the soundbar volume was not controlled by the tv volume. He mentioned it used to work that way when he had an LG tv.
> 
> So my question is when considering a sound bar is there any that can link up directly with a tv volume control or do you have to spend money on a universal harmony remote?
> 
> Is there any list of sound bars compatibility in this nature?


Stick with the brand of your TV to minimize any issues and if possible, try to not be years apart in purchase.


----------



## jmeyendorff

Looking for recommendations for a soundbar for my new house. 

Room is 16'x18' with 10' ceilings with 1 open side and open back wall. Soundbar will be mounted to the bottom of the TV above a fireplace. Unfortunately, the layout of the room dictates the tv position above the fireplace and the WAF dictates the soundbar. I would like the flexibility to add wireless surround speakers in the future, but it's not a requirement (as you can see by my options below). Source components will be in an AV cabinet in an adjacent room. TV is 65" Pansonic ZT65 plasma.

My 3 currently considered options:

Goldenear Supercinema 3D XL with forcefield 3 sub (open to other sub suggestions)
-would be used with existing Denon X2000 receiver which offers HDMI-ARC for easy volume/on-off control
-would add Sonos Connect for whole house audio
-adding surround speakers would be difficult, but if performance advantage over other options is significant I would make the trade-off

Paradigm PW/ML Cadence with sub (either as part of package or open to suggestions)
-offers Play-Fi whole house audio and wireless surround speaker options
-Offers HDMI-ARC for simplified control

Sonos Playbar with Sonos Sub
-Easy integration into whole house audio
-Limited to optical input which would require HDMI switch with optical audio out
-I believe this would require additional remote (or universal remote) for volume control/power switching

Any input is appreciated...thanks


----------



## Kcardinal

I have a Sony 65x900E on the way.

Should I pair it with a Sony HT-CT800 soundbar (299ish) or a LG SJ8 (250ish)?


----------



## kicker0927

Kcardinal said:


> I have a Sony 65x900E on the way.
> 
> Should I pair it with a Sony HT-CT800 soundbar (299ish) or a LG SJ8 (250ish)?


In the $250-300 price range, I would check out the Yamaha 207 setup.


----------



## kicker0927

jmeyendorff said:


> Looking for recommendations for a soundbar for my new house.
> 
> Room is 16'x18' with 10' ceilings with 1 open side and open back wall. Soundbar will be mounted to the bottom of the TV above a fireplace. Unfortunately, the layout of the room dictates the tv position above the fireplace and the WAF dictates the soundbar. I would like the flexibility to add wireless surround speakers in the future, but it's not a requirement (as you can see by my options below). Source components will be in an AV cabinet in an adjacent room. TV is 65" Pansonic ZT65 plasma.
> 
> My 3 currently considered options:
> 
> Goldenear Supercinema 3D XL with forcefield 3 sub (open to other sub suggestions)
> -would be used with existing Denon X2000 receiver which offers HDMI-ARC for easy volume/on-off control
> -would add Sonos Connect for whole house audio
> -adding surround speakers would be difficult, but if performance advantage over other options is significant I would make the trade-off
> 
> Paradigm PW/ML Cadence with sub (either as part of package or open to suggestions)
> -offers Play-Fi whole house audio and wireless surround speaker options
> -Offers HDMI-ARC for simplified control
> 
> Sonos Playbar with Sonos Sub
> -Easy integration into whole house audio
> -Limited to optical input which would require HDMI switch with optical audio out
> -I believe this would require additional remote (or universal remote) for volume control/power switching
> 
> Any input is appreciated...thanks


Hey there! I don't know much about the Goldenear or Paradigm, but I can tell you that if you are trying to retain volume control using your TV's remote, the Sonos may not work well for you if your components are in another room. The Sonos sounds great, but it only uses optical connection and does not have HDMI-ARC capability. I have a 2017 Samsung and had to return the Sonos Playbar and sub yesterday because connectivity was so bad (or non-existent). I can also tell you that I would buy the Bose Soundtouch 300 all day before the Sonos, but Bose connectivity issues were the worst I've experienced. I sent back the ST300 with the Sonos yesterday as well. JBL has some promising new soundbars just released too. Check out the JBL Bar 5.1. I just ordered this and plan to follow-up with a review when I receive it. I heard the Bar 3.1 in the store a few days ago and it sounded great. We will see. Anywho, I would avoid Sonos until they update their products a bit. I know they like to keep things simple, but no HDMI-ARC support and no DTS support really turned me off when dropping $1500!


----------



## kicker0927

For what it's worth, for those looking for a new sound bar.... I have gone through several in the last couple months. I originally purchased the Yamaha 207BL as my first sound bar, but I wanted to try some others out and see if I could get even better sound (even though the Yamaha does sound great). My primary concern was retaining the use of my Samsung One Remote for volume control and being sure that the unit turned on/off with the TV. The only devices hooked up to my 2017 Samsung Q7F are my PS4 Pro and an Amazon Firestick. I also use the smart TV apps such as Netflix, Hulu, etc. and I wanted something which would be able to play music via bluetooth with decent bass and sound. So this has been my experience:

1. Yamaha YAS-207BL- $299 Absolutely no connectivity issues. Everything just works right out of the box. It has worked flawlessly with every component of my set-up. I continue to revert back to this sound bar after continuous fails from more expensive setups. It is a little bass-heavy and I know I could get better sound out of another system, but the headaches of connectivity issues have so far outweighed the 'maybe' slightly less better sound. The Virtual DTS-X firmware upgrade made ALL the difference with this unit. I highly recommend it!!!

2. Klipsch rsb-8- $399 Easy set-up. I didn't keep it long enough to verify it's connectivity with all my devices, but I didn't notice any issues for the short time I had it. I returned it due to its very poor bass response. I physically had to get up a couple times and put my hand over the subwoofer to see if it was working. However, the highs were crisp and clear. The sound bar itself is pretty ugly though, in my opinion. I returned it and went back to my Yamaha 207.

3. Bose Soundtouch 300 w/sub- $1500 This is by far the best sound bar I've ever heard. It completely immerses you into the sound field. I was truly impressed with the sound and the bass pretty good too. However, it had so many connectivity issues and tech issues that it was unreal! I read about these issues before purchase and thought, "well there has to be someone out there that this just works well for" and "there's no way a company like Bose could allow such issues to persist for over a year now". Wrong! The issues Bose is experiencing with this sound bar have persisted over a year now and I told myself that if I had two connectivity issues within the initial set-up, it was going back. Sure enough, the subwoofer had issues with connection dropping out, the ARC function would revert back to TV speakers each time I turned on the TV. I had to use both the optical and ARC connection to enable the TV to turn on with the unit. Most people said the sound bar worked great for them for a few weeks and then started having connectivity issues and wasn't going to take that chance after experiencing issues right out of the box. I returned it and went back to my Yamaha 207BL.

4. Sonos Playbar w/sub- $1500 Oh, Sonos. How I wanted to love thee. The Playbar and sub arrived in Apple-quality packaging and setup with the Sonos app was absolutely smooth and satisfying. The build quality was the best I've seen, along with he quality of the Bose. Everything just worked so well together. The sound was also really great, but the surround sound was not as immersive as the Bose. My Samsung One Remote doesn't rely solely on IR signal so this caused massive issues with retaining it's function with the Playbar. Sonos has these weird workaround you can do by pairing your remote to a different device to allow it to emit IR, but then the remote only controls things like over-the-air TV and does not control anything hooked up via HDMI-ARC or any internal smart TV apps. Sonos only uses optical and does not support HDMI-ARC. They also don't support DTS. These may be deal breakers for some. Overall, even though I really liked the Sonos' packaging and build quality, it felt like it was relying on dated technology. I would guess that Sonos will soon be adding HDMI-ARC and DTS support in order to keep up with the Jones'. Companies are moving away from IR remotes and going to bluetooth and RF formats and this will not play well with Sonos. From what I've seen, LG's Magic Remote and the Samsung One Remote are not playing well with many of these sound bars unless hooked up through HDMI-ARC and using optical may not be the preferred option for many folks. Hopefully, they get on board with some of these things in the next year or so. I was really disappointed. I returned it and went back to my Yamaha 207.

5. I just ordered a newly released JBL Bar 5.1- $699 I heard the JBL Bar 3.1 at the store the other day and it sounded great. JBL's Bar series appears to be getting pretty great user ratings on-line. I went with the 5.1 because it offers DTS support. However, I'm not sure how JBL's DTS support differs from other brands' Virtual DTS or DTS:X. I don't know if these formats all provide the same quality of sound or what? Anyways, I plan to update here following setup of this unit. It looks promising I think. The 10" subwoofer is great and it's 510w of power! I'm not an audiophile, but it sounds good to me. 

Anyways, I just wanted to share my experience with everyone. I was recommended to look at the Klipsch rsb-14 which I may order if the JBL Bar 5.1 doesn't work out. I also looked at the new Polk MagnifyMax w/sub. The Polk sounded pretty fantastic and was very immersive up to about 10' away, but the bass was really lacking and was sort of a deal breaker for me. Honestly, it is so satisfying hooking up the Yamaha again after having all these other system issues and fails. So we will see. Eventually I may just throw in the towel and keep the Yamaha due to the lack of issues and headaches, but I enjoy testing out other products too and feel like I have been learning a lot while doing so. I'd love to hear others' opinions if there are any systems out there you would recommend taking a look at. Thanks!


----------



## ohmantics

I have a slightly different use case than typical for a soundbar: I'm looking to provide AirPlay sound in our bathroom. We have a floating cabinet that I can mount under.

Mounting like this presents a few interesting problems. First, if the soundbar comes with a sub, I won't be installing it, so it needs to function without one.

Second, for some soundbars, mounting this way will result in left/right being reversed. I either need a soundbar that mounts this way naturally, or either has an accelerometer in it or has a menu option to reverse the channels. (Yes, this could be done with a stereo RCA or 3.5mm input, but then we lose any surround channels in the source material.

I don't have a lot of additional space to place a multi-channel receiver, so I'd prefer the soundbar be powered.

AirPlay is a 100% must. I'm happy using an Airport Express to provide it, but it would want to connect digitally, so that means an optical input and proper channel reversal.


----------



## Uskompuf

*LG SJ5 VS Samsung HW-M450 VS Panasonic SC-HTB688*

Just wondering what is the best sound bar out of these three.

Thanks


----------



## morphtk

*Help Me Choose*

I am deciding between these models:

Samsung MS650 ($300) + W700 sub ($225. would add later. Already little over budget) .. total $525
Samsung MS750 ($375) + W700 sub ($225. would add later. Already little over budget) .. total $600
Samsung K850 ($400) (sub included) .. total $400
Bose Soundtouch 300 ($600) (no-sub with already so high price point).. total $600... (w/sub $1100)..

I don't plan to install the rear speakers for any of the above setup as the reviews are not great. This would add another ~$50 for all three setups. (Bose rear speakers +$300)

Please do recommend any other more worthy soundbar near this price point (~$400). Need a good reason if its more money.

My uses are: Movies, General TV viewing, Music via BT or Wifi (if available). Preferable to have the one remote ARC but ok with carrying 2 remotes.
Set up: Living room setup (standard rectangle room) with flat 10" ceilings. Soundbar would be mounted below the wall-mounted LG 65 OLED B7 TV, either to the wall or TV.


----------



## jvhawk3

I'm looking for suggestions on very much lower budget soundbars. This is for a living area that gets just some quick casual news watching, Netflix for the kid, background music listening (I typically use my Jawbone Big Jambox for this) type use. I'm really just looking for something that is better than tv speaker sound. I have the original Andrew Jones designed Pioneer set + BIC F12 in my basement main tv/movie watching area. And while that is by no means a huge budget, audiophile quality system, it has spoiled me to a point of being annoyed by tv speakers. The Jambox I use for music is better, but I'm thinking I could get better in a soundbar, and have better connectivity options. 

Budget wise:
​


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

jvhawk3 said:


> I'm looking for suggestions on very much lower budget soundbars. This is for a living area that gets just some quick casual news watching, Netflix for the kid, background music listening (I typically use my Jawbone Big Jambox for this) type use. I'm really just looking for something that is better than tv speaker sound. I have the original Andrew Jones designed Pioneer set + BIC F12 in my basement main tv/movie watching area. And while that is by no means a huge budget, audiophile quality system, it has spoiled me to a point of being annoyed by tv speakers. The Jambox I use for music is better, but I'm thinking I could get better in a soundbar, and have better connectivity options.
> 
> Budget wise:
> ​


----------



## morphtk

RKSKYDANCER said:


> Yamaha YAS-107 is an excellent soundbar at the $200.00 price point. Comes with small internal subwoofers for decent sound and also has a subwoofer out on it so you can add your own powered subwoofer for more bass.


Agreed. Recently at Costco this was on sale for $119.. This is a good soundbar with decent sub at this pricepoint.
I am sure there might be other competing brands such as LG or Vizio at this price point.


----------



## morphtk

morphtk said:


> I am deciding between these models:
> 
> Samsung MS650 ($300) + W700 sub ($225. would add later. Already little over budget) .. total $525
> Samsung MS750 ($375) + W700 sub ($225. would add later. Already little over budget) .. total $600
> Samsung K850 ($400) (sub included) .. total $400
> Bose Soundtouch 300 ($600) (no-sub with already so high price point).. total $600... (w/sub $1100)..
> 
> I don't plan to install the rear speakers for any of the above setup as the reviews are not great. This would add another ~$50 for all three setups. (Bose rear speakers +$300)
> 
> Please do recommend any other more worthy soundbar near this price point (~$400). Need a good reason if its more money.
> 
> My uses are: Movies, General TV viewing, Music via BT or Wifi (if available). Preferable to have the one remote ARC but ok with carrying 2 remotes.
> Set up: Living room setup (standard rectangle room) with flat 10" ceilings. Soundbar would be mounted below the wall-mounted LG 65 OLED B7 TV, either to the wall or TV.


Anybody with insight to give a better judgement call?


----------



## nptech

*LG SH7B or vizio sb3651-e6*

I have bought lg sh7b for $ 300 during thanks giving, its working fine with good features like chromecast connectivity. 
Though i would say not fully impressed with the overall sound. Dialogue sound is pretty good but subwoofer sounds not good, even at higher bass, and subwoofer level.
I saw vizio sb3621-e6 (chromecast enabled) for $ 100 less than sh7b, with surround speakers and trying it out.. again Sound quality i think is not as good as LG, but subwoofer, surround speaker give better surround/bass effects. 

LG design slick and better than vizio, plus dialogues and overall sound quality i feel better on LG (except weak subwoofer). Not sure should i spend extra 100 for this though.
As of now Vizio bar hdmi arc input is not working somehow, trying to figure it out. I have Sharp Roku TV. LG setup was pretty quick.

Anyone with suggestion which to go ahead..


----------



## rpearlberg

Of these two, which would offer the better sound and quality? I know one is 2.1 and one is 5.1

Vizio SB3251n-E0 
Samsung HW-MM45C

Both have a wireless subwoofer and can play via bluetooth.


----------



## Brando457

Originally I planned on using my current Onix X-1s 5.1 setup for our living room to pair with a Sony 65"XBR900E. Wife does not want them, but gave me the okay to purchase a soundbar.

We went to Bestbuy and I listened to the Sonos Playbar and liked it. I got the go ahead to order the Playbar, Play Ones, and Sub. 

I am wondering if there is a better soundbar available before I pull the trigger? I listened to the Sony HTS-5000 and was not impressed with dialogue and also do not like that you cannot add rear surrounds. I also listened to the Bose Soundtouch 300 with sub and it did not sound as clear or loud to me as the Sonos Playbar. 

Attached are two photos to get an idea of the room. One couch is against the railing and the other in front of the window. The TV is on top of a TV stand on the right wall and the soundbar will sit on top of the stand also. The other room is the dining room. The home is a bi-level. http://imgur.com/a/pI98p

We mainly watch Netflix, but I would like to buy a UHD blu-ray player soon. 

I plan on ordering this month. 

Thank you for the help in advance!


----------



## nptech

nptech said:


> *LG SH7B or vizio sb3651-e6*
> 
> I have bought lg sh7b for $ 300 during thanks giving, its working fine with good features like chromecast connectivity.
> Though i would say not fully impressed with the overall sound. Dialogue sound is pretty good but subwoofer sounds not good, even at higher bass, and subwoofer level.
> I saw vizio sb3621-e6 (chromecast enabled) for $ 100 less than sh7b, with surround speakers and trying it out.. again Sound quality i think is not as good as LG, but subwoofer, surround speaker give better surround/bass effects.
> 
> LG design slick and better than vizio, plus dialogues and overall sound quality i feel better on LG (except weak subwoofer). Not sure should i spend extra 100 for this though.
> As of now Vizio bar hdmi arc input is not working somehow, trying to figure it out. I have Sharp Roku TV. LG setup was pretty quick.
> 
> Anyone with suggestion which to go ahead..



Just while researching further i see Yamaha YAS 207 has good reviews and its same price as lg sh7b i.e. $300.
Is it better alternative over lg sh7b / Vizio sb3651-e6. Though its not having chromecast but i dont think i will be using the feature that much.

Please someone help out as i have only few days left for return date of sh7b , in case i change my mind.


----------



## Brando457

Anyone?>


----------



## OrcusVaruna

*Official &quot;help me choose a soundbar&quot; thread*



Brando457 said:


> Anyone?>




I just bought the Vizio 3651 for my sister over the holidays and it is VERY impressive for the price and beats both the Yamaha and lg in terms of overall sound quality for movies and tv imo. The Yamaha is great don’t get me wrong but the surrounds take the Vizio to the next level. It’s sub woofer is also remarkably “unboomy” for the size. If your predominantly after music rather then movie/tv listening though the Yamaha is wonderful with some of the best stereo imagining I have heard in its price range. Regardless both the Vizio and Yamaha mop the floor with the LG imo. Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ride525

*Dolby Atmos Soundbar for large room with peak ceiling*

I just moved from my 40 year home. I had Dolby Atmos 5.4.1 system set up there, and it sounded great. But of course it had speakers everywhere, and wires everywhere. That room had a 8 1/2 foot flat ceiling.

Got remarried after wife passed away and just moved to new house. However ceiling in new 20 foot long by 23 foot wide living area is not flat. Ceiling peak is about 16 foot at the peak, sloping to 9-10 feet on the sides.

Lots of speakers and wires not desirable in new room.

Is there a soundbar that might offer satisfactory Dolby Atmos sound in my new home, with large listening room with peaked ceiling?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## donci15

Hi guys!

Harman Kardon SB20 or Sony HTCT390 budget is 250-300$...

I have to choose one of the two soundbars and I want to know which is better of these two soundbars in your opinion?!

Thank you!


----------



## OrcusVaruna

ride525 said:


> I just moved from my 40 year home. I had Dolby Atmos 5.4.1 system set up there, and it sounded great. But of course it had speakers everywhere, and wires everywhere. That room had a 8 1/2 foot flat ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> Got remarried after wife passed away and just moved to new house. However ceiling in new 20 foot long by 23 foot wide living area is not flat. Ceiling peak is about 16 foot at the peak, sloping to 9-10 feet on the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of speakers and wires not desirable in new room.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a soundbar that might offer satisfactory Dolby Atmos sound in my new home, with large listening room with peaked ceiling?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts.




In a room that size the Samsun K950 would struggle to fill it with sound. And that’s by far the best atmos sound bar I have heard, it’s just not that powerful. Your other option for atmos would be the Sony HT-ST5000 which is powerful and sounds great but all atmos and surround channels are simulated which may not work well in your room. If it were me I would personally get a Sonos setup (Playbar, Playsub, and two Play 3’s for the rears) as you get true surround sound and it can put out some serious quality at high volume. The Bose Soundtouch system is also very good, just not quite as powerful imo. I realize those options don’t specifically fill your need but they are wonderful in their own right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckyTheClown

As a musician and former sound engineer I have high expectations for my audio system. But I'm also married and hoping to stay that way, so as I've searched for a soundbar to replace my tower speakers/amp, I had a few additional strict requirements. It had to be:

- Compact/discrete (no rear speakers... I was lucky to get the subwoofer passed!)
- Low cost (aiming for $350 Canadian or less)
- Precise, open and balanced with music
- Crystal clear for movie/TV dialog

I've tried all of the systems listed here in the same environment (my open concept, vaulted living room) using a variety of file types and audio formats (music, TV, and movies), mostly connected via optical (only a couple of the units below have HDMI), using my Vizio TV as the hub. I hope this is helpful to anyone else on a similar journey.


Here's what I've tried so far...

*Sound bars without subwoofer*
- VIZIO SB3630-E6 3.0 Soundbar Home Speaker 2017 ($200) 
- VIZIO 38-Inch 2.0 Sound Bar SB3820-C6 ($140) 
- Yamaha YAS106 B Ultra Slim Design Sound Bar ($200) 

The Vizio units were both anemic and unrefined. A few seconds made it clear that they were an improvement over the TV speakers, but wouldn't provide that "I just want to keep listening" experience. The Yamaha was much better and provided far better bass than I expected, but in the end the midrange/highs were muddy and bass couldn't keep up with the units with a subwoofer. I would love to have tried the YAS207, but couldn't find one for under $400 Canadian, even over Black Friday and Boxing day. 

*Sound bars with a subwoofer*
- VIZIO 38-Inch 2.1 SB3821-C6 ($200) 
- Polk Audio MagniFi One 240W ($250) 
- JBL Cinema SB350 120w SB350 ($315) 
- Polk Audio 6500BT 280-Watt 5.1-Channel ($315) 
- Samsung 340W 3.1 Ch Soundbar HWM550/ZC ($300)
- Polk Audio MagniFi 300-Watt ($300)
- Klipsch R-10B ($350)

The Vizio has a similar character to the other Vizio units I had tried without a subwoofer. It was less musical than the other brands, so went back into the box and back to Amazon.

The 3-channel soundbar portion of the Samsung sounded surprisingly detailed, but the subwoofer was dramatically under-powered (even with sub at full, bass setting on unit at full, and EQ for the bottom end boosted through my TV settings). It was quickly out of the running.

The *JBL SB350* was, with the right source, fantastic. With James Taylor's Hourglass album it was spacious, sparkling, and punchy. The soundstage was wide, and also had good depth and the vocals were appropriately present. The crossover frequency for the sub is one of the best of all units I tested as well, and rarely muddied up dialog or vocals in music. I didn't keep it, though, because when watching movies, dialog was often buried or overwhelmed with music/background sounds. The only tone/EQ control available on the JBL is for the subwoofer level, and since it wasn't the bass that was interfering with vocal intelligibility, adjusting that didn't do anything to resolve the problem. In the right context, it made me fall in love, but the issues with making movies understandable were too significant to keep it. 

Of the Polks, the *Magnifi (300w) *and *Magnifi One (240w) *both had strong, deep bass, but it could get muddy. I believe that in part it's due to the speaker design, but primarily it's a result of the crossover being set too high, so the sub is constantly rumbling under dialog when it should be staying out of the way. Turning down the subwoofer level helped to keep it from encroaching on the mids, but meant that it also no longer had the punch I wanted for lower frequencies. The bass has lots of power, but lacks refinement. 

The first Magnifi unit I tested also "farted out" on the low notes of James Taylor's "Gaia". I exchanged it for a second unit which is also not 100% clean in that portion of the song, but didn't distort to the same extent. 

The "clear voice" adjustment on both the Magnifi and Magnifi One actually did make a huge difference in making dialog easier to hear. Of those two, the centre channel of the 3.1 Magnifi (300w) helps even more to bring out the words in movies, but it comes at a price. Turning up the centre channel/clear voice setting doesn't just modify the EQ or centre channel level - it also decreases the L/R channels, so you lose much of the soundstage. Still, if I was choosing only between these two, I would definitely spend that little bit extra to get the 3.1 Magnifi (300w) over the 2.1 Magnifi One (240w). 

The *Polk 6500BT* is older technology and has fewer adjustments possible (no clear voice, no movie/music mode, only subwoofer level) but has a fairly broad soundstage and is consistently very good with music, TV, and movies even without having settings to tweak. The "5.1" designation seems optimistic, given the fact that it doesn't have 6 channels, but it does sound good. The crossover is not as well-placed as the JBL (still too high), but is better than the newer Polks. The subwoofer output is also good, but is noticeably lower and less dramatic (it doesn't rattle the windows as readily) than the Magnifi or Magnifi One. It was a close contender with better highs and cleaner bass than the Magnifi, but suffered from a bit less low-end punch and was not quite as capable in bringing out movie and TV dialog. 

That leads me to the final unit I tested - the *Klipsch R-10B*. I wasn't able to compare it directly with the JBL SB350, but they left me with a similar impression in terms of their clarity, space, accuracy and musicality. The Klipsch, though, handles movies and TV much more adeptly. I put it up against the best of the rest, the Polk Magnifi (300w).

I do wish the Klipsch had a little more of the subwoofer punch that the Polk does... it doesn't deliver the same kick-in-the-chest kind of feeling as the Polk. On the upside, though, it's kind of nice not to be getting kicked in the chest over and over and over... all of the time. Compared to the Magnifi, the Klipsch bass is cleaner and less intrusive (crossover level is far better), even if it's not as powerful.

The Klipsch provides the fewest customization options of any of the units I tried: on the remote you can activate the 3D mode for simulated surround sound (don't bother), but there are no other modes for movies or music, or any kind of EQ adjustments. If you want to change the sub output you need to get down and dial it down physically on the subwoofer. 

The soundstage width not great - it doesn't feel as immersive in movies as some of the other models did - but soundstage depth and presence are very good.

In spite of this, sound in the mid and upper range is much more alive, accurate, open and engaging than the Polks, and the bass is not as impactful but is far cleaner and more musical. When I put an album on through the Klipsch R-10B the details like the space around the vocal and picking of an acoustic guitar just kept pulling me in and making me want to listen to more. It's more adaptable than the JBL was and will fit the bill for movies as well. It doesn't sound like a $3000 surround system, but for a $350 sound bar, for my needs and to my ears, it's superb, and the one that I've decided to keep.


----------



## Micarina

morphtk said:


> Anybody with insight to give a better judgement call?




I’m using nakamichi shockwafe 9.2 system and it sounds really great. I wonder the pro 7.1 at 499 does the job for you. Never heard of that model but as happy nakamichi fan, the audio quality and surround effect is real good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingwicked

So I’m trying to find a good soundbar to pair with my Sony 900e I got about a month ago. I’m fairly new to audio systems and I currently use old Logitech surround sound pc speakers I bought 10 years ago. I’m really only looking for a soundbar/subwoofer combo but I’m interested in the “surround” modes/functions. Does a soundbar simulate it well? This will be going with my tv in the rec room, it’s not a small room and there’s a staircase to the left of the viewing area. Not sure if that even matters. I’m looking to spend around $300. I don’t need to have the best available but I also don’t want to buy something that I’ll have to replace in a year or 2. I was considering the Yamaha 207bt($299) and the Sony HTCT800(was recently on sale for $299). If I go for the Sony, I’m going to wait for a sale hopefully soon. Can I please get some input? Or maybe point me to another model/brand around the same price? Is it even possible at my price point to get decent simulated surround sound? Thanks for any and all advice and help.


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

Bleedingwicked said:


> So I’m trying to find a good soundbar to pair with my Sony 900e I got about a month ago. I’m fairly new to audio systems and I currently use old Logitech surround sound pc speakers I bought 10 years ago. I’m really only looking for a soundbar/subwoofer combo but I’m interested in the “surround” modes/functions. Does a soundbar simulate it well? This will be going with my tv in the rec room, it’s not a small room and there’s a staircase to the left of the viewing area. Not sure if that even matters. I’m looking to spend around $300. I don’t need to have the best available but I also don’t want to buy something that I’ll have to replace in a year or 2. I was considering the Yamaha 207bt($299) and the Sony HTCT800(was recently on sale for $299). If I go for the Sony, I’m going to wait for a sale hopefully soon. Can I please get some input? Or maybe point me to another model/brand around the same price? Is it even possible at my price point to get decent simulated surround sound? Thanks for any and all advice and help.


Any current 2017 $300.00 soundbar will sound better then your 10 year old Logitech pc speaker system with your Sony 900e. But on the same token your not going to get top performing surround sound simulation from a 2.1 or 3.1 $300.00 soundbar. You must also factor in your room size,shape and set up as to how good the soundbar will simulate any type of surround effects. The Yamaha YAS-207 does offer DTS virtual:X which at best will give you a three dimensional sound. The Sony HTCT800 is a 2.1 soundbar and has it's own S-force pro front surround proccessing for a virtual surround sound that is suppose to create sound effects thru out the room. Another option would be the Yamaha YAS-107 soundbar with a seperate powered subwoofer like a Emotiva BasX 8 subwoofer like i currently am using. Total cost was $378.00 for both items with the soundbar on sale like it is now at Crutchfield.


----------



## OrcusVaruna

Bleedingwicked said:


> So I’m trying to find a good soundbar to pair with my Sony 900e I got about a month ago. I’m fairly new to audio systems and I currently use old Logitech surround sound pc speakers I bought 10 years ago. I’m really only looking for a soundbar/subwoofer combo but I’m interested in the “surround” modes/functions. Does a soundbar simulate it well? This will be going with my tv in the rec room, it’s not a small room and there’s a staircase to the left of the viewing area. Not sure if that even matters. I’m looking to spend around $300. I don’t need to have the best available but I also don’t want to buy something that I’ll have to replace in a year or 2. I was considering the Yamaha 207bt($299) and the Sony HTCT800(was recently on sale for $299). If I go for the Sony, I’m going to wait for a sale hopefully soon. Can I please get some input? Or maybe point me to another model/brand around the same price? Is it even possible at my price point to get decent simulated surround sound? Thanks for any and all advice and help.




Don’t discount the Vizio SB3651 it’s the best sound bar I have heard under $400 and is true surround sound to boot. It really has no right to be selling for less then $230. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingwicked

RKSKYDANCER said:


> Any current 2017 $300.00 soundbar will sound better then your 10 year old Logitech pc speaker system with your Sony 900e. But on the same token your not going to get top performing surround sound simulation from a 2.1 or 3.1 $300.00 soundbar. You must also factor in your room size,shape and set up as to how good the soundbar will simulate any type of surround effects. The Yamaha YAS-207 does offer DTS virtual:X which at best will give you a three dimensional sound. The Sony HTCT800 is a 2.1 soundbar and has it's own S-force pro front surround proccessing for a virtual surround sound that is suppose to create sound effects thru out the room. Another option would be the Yamaha YAS-107 soundbar with a seperate powered subwoofer like a Emotiva BasX 8 subwoofer like i currently am using. Total cost was $378.00 for both items with the soundbar on sale like it is now at Crutchfield.


I’m thinking the Sony might work better with my Sony tv. Especially since it has 3 4K hdr inputs on the soundbar. One thing I really like about my current setup, if I turn on my PS4 controller, the tv turns on to the correct input and everything. If I had my PS4 hooked up through the soundbar, would I still get the same result? Assuming I’m using ARC instead of an optical cable.


----------



## matilda

*Samsung HW-550/ZA VS HW-MS650/ZA*

Just wondering what is the best sound bar out of these two.


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

Bleedingwicked said:


> I’m thinking the Sony might work better with my Sony tv. Especially since it has 3 4K hdr inputs on the soundbar. One thing I really like about my current setup, if I turn on my PS4 controller, the tv turns on to the correct input and everything. If I had my PS4 hooked up through the soundbar, would I still get the same result? Assuming I’m using ARC instead of an optical cable.



Don't know. I would think it should. Good question to ask in one of the Sony soundbar threads.


----------



## DrakeNathan

Hopefully this is OK to post here - thought I would share my experience.
Shared in another thread as well since I know people read multiples.

I did a ton of research and more trips to Best Buy than I can to admit.
I ended up with the JBL 5.1 soundbar.

JBL just put the 5.1 soundbar on sale for $559.95 with free shipping and no tax.
If you sign up for their newsletter first, you should be emailed a code for an additional $50 off, bringing the price to $504.95.

The 5.1 comes with an amazing sub and detachable wireless rear surrounds.

I picked this up and also the LG SJ9 Atmos soundbar.

I thought the sub on the JBL was way better than the SJ9's sub for movies and TV.It has some seriously rumble and depth.
Plus, with the true wireless surrounds, you get a much more immersive experience.

For the money, I really don't think you can beat this deal. Plus you have 30 days to test and free returns if needed.

Let me know if you have any questions. I have the Sony 930 65" paired with the JBL.

I returned the SJ9 - while i think it was a good system and I may miss the Atmos ability, I seriously have no complaints with the JBL 5.1.

Can't post a link here, but go to JBL's website and you'll see the promotion.


----------



## HDPERSON

RKSKYDANCER said:


> Don't know. I would think it should. Good question to ask in one of the Sony soundbar threads.


I purchase a Yamaha ATS 1070 soundbar at Cosco this past Monday, and by using the HDMI Arc, I was amazed how good this soundbar is, theater quality. I have a Samsung TV. The cost was only $119.


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

HDPERSON said:


> I purchase a Yamaha ATS 1070 soundbar at Cosco this past Monday, and by using the HDMI Arc, I was amazed how good this soundbar is, theater quality. I have a Samsung TV. The cost was only $119.


Yes, if you already have a Costco membership it's a good deal. If not then you have to pay $60.00 for membership which brings the price up to $179.00 which is the same price you can buy the YAS-107 at other places like Crutchfield or Amazon.


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

DrakeNathan said:


> Hopefully this is OK to post here - thought I would share my experience.
> Shared in another thread as well since I know people read multiples.
> 
> I did a ton of research and more trips to Best Buy than I can to admit.
> I ended up with the JBL 5.1 soundbar.
> 
> JBL just put the 5.1 soundbar on sale for $559.95 with free shipping and no tax.
> If you sign up for their newsletter first, you should be emailed a code for an additional $50 off, bringing the price to $504.95.
> 
> The 5.1 comes with an amazing sub and detachable wireless rear surrounds.
> 
> I picked this up and also the LG SJ9 Atmos soundbar.
> 
> I thought the sub on the JBL was way better than the SJ9's sub for movies and TV.It has some seriously rumble and depth.
> Plus, with the true wireless surrounds, you get a much more immersive experience.
> 
> For the money, I really don't think you can beat this deal. Plus you have 30 days to test and free returns if needed.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions. I have the Sony 930 65" paired with the JBL.
> 
> I returned the SJ9 - while i think it was a good system and I may miss the Atmos ability, I seriously have no complaints with the JBL 5.1.
> 
> Can't post a link here, but go to JBL's website and you'll see the promotion.


I guess this is a personal preference but for me the reason i wanted a soundbar is for a clean uncluttered look. if i wanted rear speakers i would not have taken my $3000.00 5.1 system down and packed it away. I want a good soundbar/sub system that has a good immersive sound of some kind like Atmos or DTS virtual: X with the lastest 4K connectivity to go along with my new 4K TV. 
I thought the LG SJ9 sounded pretty good at BB. But of course the real test would have been to take it home and test it out in my living room. The only reason i didn't is because now the 2018 models will be coming out soon.


----------



## HDPERSON

RKSKYDANCER said:


> Yes, if you already have a Costco membership it's a good deal. If not then you have to pay $60.00 for membership which brings the price up to $179.00 which is the same price you can buy the YAS-107 at other places like Crutchfield or Amazon.



Cosco does give great value and I purchase other items in a year not just a sound bar. The cost is $119. The best and simplest test for 7-1 surround sound is the first Hunger Games Movie which has special sound test for a sound bar or receiver. They put a number of sound scenes from the movie over a 7-1 setup. Example front rear left/right etc. The 1070 passed the 7-1 surround sound. Not bad for a virtual 7-1.


----------



## filter27e

I have started looking at soundbars for my living room, but I don't want to wear out the return policy at every store around me trying to find something good. I have always had larger sound systems on my TVs up until a couple of years ago, but I don't want the clutter of a full blown system, so I just want a simple 2.1 soundbar. I noticed the Vizio SB3621n-e8 is on sale at Sams Club, and it got surprisingly good reviews. The room I'm putting it in is approx 15'x15' but it has large openings on two sides to the neighboring rooms, and very tall ceilings. The ceiling is 9' near the windows, and peaks at 16' in the top corner. I know the room is not that massive, but would this soundbar get lost in there? Anybody recommend a different model? Woot.com also had a Pioneer elite for the deal of the day with Atmos, but I figure that would be pointless with my ceiling.


----------



## OrcusVaruna

filter27e said:


> I have started looking at soundbars for my living room, but I don't want to wear out the return policy at every store around me trying to find something good. I have always had larger sound systems on my TVs up until a couple of years ago, but I don't want the clutter of a full blown system, so I just want a simple 2.1 soundbar. I noticed the Vizio SB3621n-e8 is on sale at Sams Club, and it got surprisingly good reviews. The room I'm putting it in is approx 15'x15' but it has large openings on two sides to the neighboring rooms, and very tall ceilings. The ceiling is 9' near the windows, and peaks at 16' in the top corner. I know the room is not that massive, but would this soundbar get lost in there? Anybody recommend a different model? Woot.com also had a Pioneer elite for the deal of the day with Atmos, but I figure that would be pointless with my ceiling.




For the money the Vizios are fantastic and will be fine for that room. Nothing really touches it at its price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingwicked

Onkyo sbt-a500

While it might not have been worth it at the launch price. It’s currently only 299 on Amazon. Anyone think this would be a decent soundbar? Considering this over the Sony HTCT800 and Yamaha 207.


----------



## omg1337kkthx

Hi all,

My current setup is:

LG OLED55B7P
Denon AVR-1913 
Pioneer BS21 / FS51 / C21
BiC America Formula 12" sub
PS4 Pro / Nintendo Switch / Xfinity / some 4k Blu-ray player in the future

Never had any complaints with my current setup. My home theater is set up in a 20x25' basement with an 8' ceiling, but it's not my house so I don't want to go crazy with doing internal wiring for my home theater. This results in me using bookshelf speaker stands with wiring all over the place and frankly it drives me crazy now.

I've been considering a soundbar since they've improved sound-quality wise, but I don't want to sacrifice 5.1 audio so a modern soundbar that simulates surround seems worthwhile. Budget isn't a big concern, no brand preference. I've read some reviews here and there but my mind isn't made up on any particular setup, I just want to do it without relying on rear satellites going forward.

Given my current setup, do you guys think a modern soundbar would deliver equal / better audio quality and a comparable surround experience?


----------



## James A. McGahee

*Klipsch RP-440D SB vs. GoldenEar's SuperCinema 3D Array XL*

On Wall Soundbar Quandry 

Selecting new soundbars as center/left/right on wall speakers. I have kind narrowed it down to two: 
Klipsch RP-440D SB (ONE OF EACH FOR C/R/L FRONT) or its most recent version if any
OR
GoldenEar's SuperCinema 3D Array XL (ONE OF EACH FOR C/R/L FRONT) or its most recent version if any
OR
BETTER SUGGESTIONS YOU MAY HAVE

My set-up is:
16:9 SI Slate 169"diagonal/12.275' wide screen which I also use for 2:35
Marantz SR 7011 receiver
Bose 501 L/R Front, Quad Orbs Center, Double Orbs Front L/R Highs, Double Orbs L/R Surrounds, Double Orbs L/R Rear, 2 subs (1 Orb 1 Sony)
10 foot ceiling Carpeted 18x16 room open to kitchen/breakfast area. 

Has anyone heard/listened to the above indicated Klipsch or GoldenEar soundbars?

What would you recommend? I like clarity of sound and a clear well enunciated center voice.

Please (especially if you have heard the above speakers) give me your best description of their sound and which ones you feel are better in reproducing the best sound for movies and music.

Thanks a bunch for any input!


----------



## OrcusVaruna

*Official &quot;help me choose a soundbar&quot; thread*



omg1337kkthx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> My current setup is:
> 
> 
> 
> LG OLED55B7P
> 
> Denon AVR-1913
> 
> Pioneer BS21 / FS51 / C21
> 
> BiC America Formula 12" sub
> 
> PS4 Pro / Nintendo Switch / Xfinity / some 4k Blu-ray player in the future
> 
> 
> 
> Never had any complaints with my current setup. My home theater is set up in a 20x25' basement with an 8' ceiling, but it's not my house so I don't want to go crazy with doing internal wiring for my home theater. This results in me using bookshelf speaker stands with wiring all over the place and frankly it drives me crazy now.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been considering a soundbar since they've improved sound-quality wise, but I don't want to sacrifice 5.1 audio so a modern soundbar that simulates surround seems worthwhile. Budget isn't a big concern, no brand preference. I've read some reviews here and there but my mind isn't made up on any particular setup, I just want to do it without relying on rear satellites going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Given my current setup, do you guys think a modern soundbar would deliver equal / better audio quality and a comparable surround experience?




Not without surrounds. Some of the newer Sony soundbars, sonos playbase/playbar, Bose sountouch 300, etc. push the sound field pretty far into the room without surrounds but still not true surround simulation. I personally own a sonos setup which is great without the surrounds but man I click my playone rears on and it really completes the sound. I just think coming from a full surround setup you’ll always be left wanting more so I would do a Bose or sonos setup so you always have the option of adding the rears in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingwicked

omg1337kkthx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My current setup is:
> 
> LG OLED55B7P
> Denon AVR-1913
> Pioneer BS21 / FS51 / C21
> BiC America Formula 12" sub
> PS4 Pro / Nintendo Switch / Xfinity / some 4k Blu-ray player in the future
> 
> Never had any complaints with my current setup. My home theater is set up in a 20x25' basement with an 8' ceiling, but it's not my house so I don't want to go crazy with doing internal wiring for my home theater. This results in me using bookshelf speaker stands with wiring all over the place and frankly it drives me crazy now.
> 
> I've been considering a soundbar since they've improved sound-quality wise, but I don't want to sacrifice 5.1 audio so a modern soundbar that simulates surround seems worthwhile. Budget isn't a big concern, no brand preference. I've read some reviews here and there but my mind isn't made up on any particular setup, I just want to do it without relying on rear satellites going forward.
> 
> Given my current setup, do you guys think a modern soundbar would deliver equal / better audio quality and a comparable surround experience?


Maybe a soundbar with wireless rear speakers could work for you? 



No one has any impressions of the Onkyo a500?


----------



## omg1337kkthx

OrcusVaruna said:


> Not without surrounds. Some of the newer Sony soundbars, sonos playbase/playbar, Bose sountouch 300, etc. push the sound field pretty far into the room without surrounds but still not true surround simulation. I personally own a sonos setup which is great without the surrounds but man I click my playone rears on and it really completes the sound. I just think coming from a full surround setup you’ll always be left wanting more so I would do a Bose or sonos setup so you always have the option of adding the rears in the future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion, happen to have one you think is worth looking into?


----------



## omg1337kkthx

Bleedingwicked said:


> Maybe a soundbar with wireless rear speakers could work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> No one has any impressions of the Onkyo a500?


Thanks for the suggestion, though with wireless speakers though they still need a cable for power, right?


----------



## Micarina

omg1337kkthx said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, though with wireless speakers though they still need a cable for power, right?




Yes that’s right. Unless you want to consider the alternatives like Philips to use rechargeable battery for rear speakers. That typically lasts around 3 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

DrakeNathan said:


> Hopefully this is OK to post here - thought I would share my experience.
> Shared in another thread as well since I know people read multiples.
> 
> I did a ton of research and more trips to Best Buy than I can to admit.
> I ended up with the JBL 5.1 soundbar.
> 
> JBL just put the 5.1 soundbar on sale for $559.95 with free shipping and no tax.
> If you sign up for their newsletter first, you should be emailed a code for an additional $50 off, bringing the price to $504.95.
> 
> The 5.1 comes with an amazing sub and detachable wireless rear surrounds.
> 
> I picked this up and also the LG SJ9 Atmos soundbar.
> 
> I thought the sub on the JBL was way better than the SJ9's sub for movies and TV.It has some seriously rumble and depth.
> Plus, with the true wireless surrounds, you get a much more immersive experience.
> 
> For the money, I really don't think you can beat this deal. Plus you have 30 days to test and free returns if needed.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions. I have the Sony 930 65" paired with the JBL.
> 
> I returned the SJ9 - while i think it was a good system and I may miss the Atmos ability, I seriously have no complaints with the JBL 5.1.
> 
> Can't post a link here, but go to JBL's website and you'll see the promotion.


I just ordered this JBL 5.1 soundbar from JBL. it is a great deal at $509.00. I am not really interested in the rear speakers, at least for now. Have you tried the 5.1 soundbar without using the rear speakers. Also what happens when playing the soundbar with the rear speakers plugged into the bar for charging? Can you just leave the rear speakers on the bar and use it as a 3.1 soundbar? do the rears produce sound plugged into the main soundbar?

thank you


----------



## mac707

Jumped in on the JBL Bar 5.1 as well. Had been debating between that and, well....pretty much every other respectable bar but the value with the JBL was too much to pass up. I don't plan on really using the wireless surrounds so I'm curious how leaving them permanently attached will change the overall sound.


----------



## DrakeNathan

RKSKYDANCER said:


> I just ordered this JBL 5.1 soundbar from JBL. it is a great deal at $509.00. I am not really interested in the rear speakers, at least for now. Have you tried the 5.1 soundbar without using the rear speakers. Also what happens when playing the soundbar with the rear speakers plugged into the bar for charging? Can you just leave the rear speakers on the bar and use it as a 3.1 soundbar? do the rears produce sound plugged into the main soundbar?
> 
> thank you


Congrats on jumping on the JBL 5.1 deal!
I think it is a great value for the money.

The sub is fantastic and if you keep the surrounds plugged in, it is still a solid system.

I really think that once you take off the surrounds and try them out -- even on the couch corners next to you, you will really find yourself using them detached.

Please share your experience once you get it.


----------



## quadriderz

Was about to jump on the JBL 5.1 deal when I also noticed the HK Sabre SB35 on sale for 599 and you can get $50 when you sign up your email. Obviously they are slightly different since the JBL is a 5.1 system, but is the HK a superior product that would justify getting it over the JBL?


----------



## DrakeNathan

RKSKYDANCER said:


> I guess this is a personal preference but for me the reason i wanted a soundbar is for a clean uncluttered look. if i wanted rear speakers i would not have taken my $3000.00 5.1 system down and packed it away. I want a good soundbar/sub system that has a good immersive sound of some kind like Atmos or DTS virtual: X with the lastest 4K connectivity to go along with my new 4K TV.
> I thought the LG SJ9 sounded pretty good at BB. But of course the real test would have been to take it home and test it out in my living room. The only reason i didn't is because now the 2018 models will be coming out soon.


I agree that the SJ9 sounded great, but for me, for the money, the JBL 5.1 seemed to have better a better subwoofer and the option to have wireless rear surrounds.
At the end of the day, I realized that Atmos wasn't enough to trade off for the savings, bass response and rear surrounds (and great sound) of the JBL.

But, like you said, any soundbar is a personal opinion.
There are a lot of great choices out there!


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

quadriderz said:


> Was about to jump on the JBL 5.1 deal when I also noticed the HK Sabre SB35 on sale for 599 and you can get $50 when you sign up your email. Obviously they are slightly different since the JBL is a 5.1 system, but is the HK a superior product that would justify getting it over the JBL?


Superior! Are you kidding. The HK Sabre SB35 is from 2013. It's already 5 years outdated. No 4K, No HDR, No real subwoofer, 240 watts (HK) compared to 510 watts (JBL) total output. frequency response (HK) 43hz to 22khz compared to (jbl) 35hz to 20khz? It's not even close.


----------



## Keats1

2/7/18
I searched the forum for info about sound bars but didn't really find the information I needed. So here goes..
I just got an XBox One S system. I'm not a big gamer by any means but wanted it for when the grandkids come over.
It has 2 HDMI ports on the back. #1 out to T.V. ( video ) and #2 in from SAT/Cable, as well as 2 USB ports and an IR Out and an Optical port too. There is also a port for direct hook up
to my router.
I would like to use a soundbar for the sound for this game console and I believe I can run an Optical cable from the console to the soundbar. I would use the HDMI out to run vdeo to the T.V.
I'd also like to have a wireless subwoofer as part of the sound bar system. 
I'm not adverse to a refurbished unit and needless to say, cost is a factor. This is not something that I'll be using everyday and the T.V. has it's own sound system (Bose) so I don't need it for that. 
The T.V. is a 55" Vizio model M5521-B2 and I'm really happy with it. 
I'm open to suggestions about a descent soundbar just for playing video games without spending a ton of cash. I'd like to keep it under $150.00.

Thanks for any imput you may have.
Keats, Arizona.


----------



## dr00

Hello,

My in-laws recently got a SONY 55" 4K TV (2017) and Player (UBP-X800). Their ancient BOSE lifestyle surround sound system also gave up the ghost days before I got the TV and player working together. They want to be able to potentially also use the 2017 Roku (Ultra?) and their Comcast DVR. 

They've decided that they 'just want something that lets them watch TV/movies/streaming video', instead of a new surround system. Guess who volunteered for the technology decision for that? 

I've seen a bunch of reviews for the Vizio SB3651-E6, Yamaha YAS-207 and the Sony HT-CT790 2.1, which all seem to be in the general ballpark of what they're willing to spend. 

If this was a PC/server system issue, I would feel like I had a clue, but I'm really not a A/V guy at all, and all the connection types, pass-throughs and HDMI options have me drowning in detail 

What I can't figure out is what is a *relatively* good option for them given the following:

* They have a Comcast DVR, Roku and the Player as possible feeds.
* They would like better audio if it is available from whichever device(s) support(s) it

How can I hook these devices all up to get the best sound from the soundbar? And given the general options, would any of the above soundbars be a good fit? They are Costco members, so I know some of the products are available there. 

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## arthurchik

*Help choose soundbar with Atmos*

I have 65 c7 LG OLED and wanted to get a soundbar with Atmos. I don't have DVD/Blueray player and not planning to get one. Basically LG TV, Comcast X1 and soundbar. We mostly watch TV or NETFLIX through TV. Not true audiophiles at all.

Will I get actual benefit from Atmos with this setup? Should I look into LG SJ9 or Samsung 850? If I won't be able to hear true nuances in some aspect of the sound, is it easier to get SJ9 so it's compatible directly with TV? Or Samsung is much better? Or maybe something completely different and cheaper?

thank you


----------



## Netbookjunkie

Is there a soundbar that can be installed vertically or can any soundbar be hung that way? Thanks.


----------



## 123123123123

Hi,

Im still researching on which soundbar to buy and i have some questions, that i couldnt find the answer to.

Im looking at the YAMAHA YAS 207 and the Sony HT-CT790/800.

On the internet i read everywhere that the YAS 207 is supperior for its price range. The YAS 207 has only 200W of Power. The CT790 has 330W though.

So my question is, if these 130W are a big difference in sound quality? And if so in what?

After looking through all the tech shops in my country i have to decide between these soundbars:

YAMAHA YAS 207
Sony HT-CT790
JBL BAR 2.1
SAMSUNG HW M450
LG SJ8

If anybody wants to give some Info, i would be thankfull.


----------



## Netbookjunkie

Netbookjunkie said:


> Is there a soundbar that can be installed vertically or can any soundbar be hung that way? Thanks.


So I've found a couple of soundbars that have specs with a vertical install from Phillips and from Samsung but these units are currently discontinued. Example is a Philips HTL5120/F7.
I'm reading where soundbars are made with a left to right speaker design, so a vertical placement would have to be a different design type. wondering why the vertically placed systems are discontinued?.... They don't work.....


----------



## johnnywynne

*YPS-1400 upgrade*

Hi Guys,

I have a Yamaha YSP-1400 soundbar that i have had for a coupe of years. I really like it and it does the job. I have a HTPC hooked up using the Toslink and my Cable Box hooked up using the Digital Coaxial. However the lack of HDMI inputs (and output) is annoying. Im using a 55" LG TV that doesnt pass 5.1 back through the optical out.

I could buy the new YAS-107 at around $300 in Malaysia or I could buy a second hand YSP-2200 (its about 7 years old but as 3 HDMI inputs.) for around $200...... or just stick with the YSP-1400?

Just looking for any opinions. 

Thanks


----------



## Oil of OLED

The LG 4.1 wi-fi bar — SH7B — is on sale at Costco for $250. Could be the best >$300 option out there right now. Also Costco has a 90 day return policy, which is perfect if you're waiting for the '18 models to come out #justsaying


----------



## mud sloth

This thread doesn't seem to get too much action these days, but I'm having some trouble making a decision about how to upgrade.

I've had a YSP-2200 for a while now and it's been great in my apartment. Now I'm getting into watching 4K/HDR content and the soundbar doesn't pass that through. Ideally, I'd like to upgrade to an Atmos soundbar since I like as much surround as I can get (wireless rears aren't an option for me in my space). I'm no audiophile, I probably care more about directional effect than outright quality. I do want it to support every audio codec under the sun just to avoid any issues down the road.

As far as I can tell, none of the Atmos bars are truly amazing right now. Perhaps the Sony HT-ST5000 fits my requirements, but plenty of people seem to have issues with it. I'd like to stick near ~$1000 or so. Should I wait to see how the new soundbars announced at CES work out, or just bite the bullet on something available now?


----------



## Oil of OLED

mud sloth said:


> This thread doesn't seem to get too much action these days, but I'm having some trouble making a decision about how to upgrade.
> 
> I've had a YSP-2200 for a while now and it's been great in my apartment. Now I'm getting into watching 4K/HDR content and the soundbar doesn't pass that through. Ideally, I'd like to upgrade to an Atmos soundbar since I like as much surround as I can get (wireless rears aren't an option for me in my space). I'm no audiophile, I probably care more about directional effect than outright quality. I do want it to support every audio codec under the sun just to avoid any issues down the road.
> 
> As far as I can tell, none of the Atmos bars are truly amazing right now. Perhaps the Sony HT-ST5000 fits my requirements, but plenty of people seem to have issues with it. I'd like to stick near ~$1000 or so. Should I wait to see how the new soundbars announced at CES work out, or just bite the bullet on something available now?


Are you sure you can't place wireless rears at a 90 degree angle? In any case, if you want both DTS:X and Atmos your only real options are the current Sony/Yamaha flagships or the new Samsung N series... 

You could also get a 5 channel receiver & plug a passive soundbar and two upfiring atmos speakers into it. I am leaning more and more in this direction given the frustration people seem to have with every Atmos bar.


----------



## mud sloth

Oil of OLED said:


> Are you sure you can't place wireless rears at a 90 degree angle? In any case, if you want both DTS:X and Atmos your only real options are the current Sony/Yamaha flagships or the new Samsung N series...
> 
> You could also get a 5 channel receiver & plug a passive soundbar and two upfiring atmos speakers into it. I am leaning more and more in this direction given the frustration people seem to have with every Atmos bar.


I've ruled it out purely for simplicity. I want high quality audio from multiple directions, but I just don't have a desire to setup anything more than a soundbar at this time. I know those desires conflict with each other, but simplicity is just the priority right now.

Unfortunately, not even the Yamaha flagship would work since it can't passthrough an HDR signal. I guess I should probably be a bit patient and wait to see how the upcoming Sony or Samsung bars are reviewed, I'm just not happy with my current setup in that it makes watching HDR a pain.


----------



## Oil of OLED

mud sloth said:


> I've ruled it out purely for simplicity. I want high quality audio from multiple directions, but I just don't have a desire to setup anything more than a soundbar at this time. I know those desires conflict with each other, but simplicity is just the priority right now.
> 
> Unfortunately, not even the Yamaha flagship would work since it can't passthrough an HDR signal. I guess I should probably be a bit patient and wait to see how the upcoming Sony or Samsung bars are reviewed, I'm just not happy with my current setup in that it makes watching HDR a pain.


Gotcha. I wouldn't wait for the new Sony bar, which is a midrange bar that doesn't upfire. Get the Samsung K850 from Best Buy and try it out for two weeks on their return policy. You'll also want to consider running all of your HDR streaming/disc playing through an Xbox for the Dolby Access upmixing app.


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

Oil of OLED said:


> Gotcha. I wouldn't wait for the new Sony bar, which is a midrange bar that doesn't upfire. Get the Samsung K850 from Best Buy and try it out for two weeks on their return policy. You'll also want to consider running all of your HDR streaming/disc playing through an Xbox for the Dolby Access upmixing app.


I don't see where the Samsung K850 passes HDR content. Crutchfield and Samsung both says it doesn't. Do you have the K850 and confirm it does?


----------



## Oil of OLED

I assumed the K850 would, because the K950 does, and the K950 is the same product + rears. Not 100% sure though


----------



## Mr-Phelps

mud sloth said:


> I've ruled it out purely for simplicity. I want high quality audio from multiple directions, but I just don't have a desire to setup anything more than a soundbar at this time. I know those desires conflict with each other, but simplicity is just the priority right now.
> 
> Unfortunately, not even the Yamaha flagship would work since it can't passthrough an HDR signal. I guess I should probably be a bit patient and wait to see how the upcoming Sony or Samsung bars are reviewed, I'm just not happy with my current setup in that it makes watching HDR a pain.


I'm kind of in the same boat as you. I'm waiting to see if Yamaha is going to release anything new this year, not to mention there's a format war going on. Now it's HDR10+ vs Dolby Vision? Very confusing times.


----------



## mud sloth

Mr-Phelps said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat as you. I'm waiting to see if Yamaha is going to release anything new this year, not to mention there's a format war going on. Now it's HDR10+ vs Dolby Vision? Very confusing times.


I'd be pretty happy with an improved Yamaha bar since my current one has worked so well. I haven't heard any rumblings about a new high-end release from them, though, so I won't hold my breath. If they did come out with an upgrade on the YSP-5600 then I sure hope they make it a bit more compact.


----------



## mkfs

I'm seeking a soundbar for an small room. It will sit on existing cabinets. The users are not audiophiles, just retirees wanting to enjoy movies. 

I'm evaluating 5.1 RX's for them and have an avalanch of possible ones, but have yet to find a simple soundbar, i.e. long skinny box with speakers. The RX will have a center channel with 2 output binding posts; we do not want/need internal 100W amps, Bluetooth, remote controls, or even trans-warp drive.

Where should I look for same?


----------



## Oil of OLED

mkfs said:


> I'm seeking a soundbar for an small room. It will sit on existing cabinets. The users are not audiophiles, just retirees wanting to enjoy movies.
> 
> I'm evaluating 5.1 RX's for them and have an avalanch of possible ones, but have yet to find a simple soundbar, i.e. long skinny box with speakers. The RX will have a center channel with 2 output binding posts; we do not want/need internal 100W amps, Bluetooth, remote controls, or even trans-warp drive.
> 
> Where should I look for same?


Sounds like you want a passive soundbar. Klipsch makes a moderately-priced one, DefTech and GoldenEar and others make expensive ones.

https://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-G-42-Passive-Soundbar/dp/B00505FES8


----------



## mdsjedi44

Hi everyone -

I am looking for a soundbar to put in the bedroom. The current one we have is a 2.1 Sony unit (about 12 years old) where the sub acts as a receiver. Simply put, there are two HDMI inputs and an output that goes to the TV. 

I would like a similar setup, but ideally something with more inputs and can pass through 4K and HDR. 

I am open to spending anything under $1000, but if it costs that much money it better be full of features. Ideally I would like to be around $500. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Oil of OLED

mdsjedi44 said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> I am looking for a soundbar to put in the bedroom. The current one we have is a 2.1 Sony unit (about 12 years old) where the sub acts as a receiver. Simply put, there are two HDMI inputs and an output that goes to the TV.
> 
> I would like a similar setup, but ideally something with more inputs and can pass through 4K and HDR.
> 
> I am open to spending anything under $1000, but if it costs that much money it better be full of features. Ideally I would like to be around $500.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Sony HTNT5 is $600. It is the updated version of what you have currently from your description. In a few weeks, there is a nicer one coming out with 3.1 and simulated Atmos for $900


----------



## snafu7x7

Looking for some insight into how best to tackle this.

This is for a kitchen install where there is nowhere to put traditional speakers so a soundbar would make good sense. 

My basic setup would be:

5.1 Soundbar supporting 4K/DTS/Dolby etc
4K Sony TV
NVidia Shield providing all video/audio content
External dual-voice in-ceiling speaker in adjoining room (so I need a way to get an audio-out signal to something that can drive this speaker)?

How would this be connected? Shield to TV (over hdmi) to Soundbar (over digital out)? Or Sheild to soundbar (hdmi) and soundbar to tv (hdmi).


----------



## Oil of OLED

snafu7x7 said:


> Looking for some insight into how best to tackle this.
> 
> This is for a kitchen install where there is nowhere to put traditional speakers so a soundbar would make good sense.
> 
> My basic setup would be:
> 
> 5.1 Soundbar supporting 4K/DTS/Dolby etc
> 4K Sony TV
> NVidia Shield providing all video/audio content
> External dual-voice in-ceiling speaker in adjoining room (so I need a way to get an audio-out signal to something that can drive this speaker)?
> 
> How would this be connected? Shield to TV (over hdmi) to Soundbar (over digital out)? Or Sheild to soundbar (hdmi) and soundbar to tv (hdmi).


5.1? Do you mean that you need wireless surrounds? Honestly, for a kitchen I would just get the Yamaha ATS-1070 from costco and call it a day


----------



## Confounded

Hello. I'm looking to upgrade the TV/audio in my family room for the first time in the past 12 years, and am excited, but confused by the many alternatives now available. I believe that I've settled on selecting an LG C8 65" TV when they come out (hopefully soon), but would appreciate some advice on the best soundbar to pair with it (more specifically I'm trying to decide between the LG SK10Y/SPK8 and the Samsung HW-N950; but am open to other suggestions). Without getting into too many details regarding home decorating or marital bliss, I'll just say that more traditional home theater solutions are not an option - hence the need for a soundbar solution.

Some details about my family room: it's a fairly large space (approximately 20'x20') in a open floor plan (with kitchen, formal living room, and dining room adjacent). My viewing distance is 14' (from chair to TV) and I have 10' flat ceilings. I'm curious to know your thoughts on how well an Atmos soundbar might actually work in my setting?

Finally, from what I've read, last year's Samsung HW-K950 seemed to be rated higher than the LG SJ9, though I'm not sure if the same will be the case for their 2018 versions. I'm intrigued by the N950's truly wireless rear surround speakers as opposed to LG's SPK8 rear speaker kit which requires speaker cables and would therefore not work well in my situation. My biggest concern with the N950 is with whether or not it would work as well (or seamlessly) with the LG C8 as the LG soundbar would. It seems that I've read a number of posts regarding problems that others have experienced with Atmos when pairing an LG C7 with a Samsung K950.

Obviously, I'd like to purchase the soundbar that would provide the best overall audio experience, and the difference in price between the two doesn't concern me; but I want something that would be easy to set-up, easy to use, and that would actually provide the Atmos experience that I'm looking for. Thoughts?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions/recommendations.


----------



## Cheeky_Monkey

Hi all,

I am looking to replace my 2.1 Vizio 3631 soundbar. I bought it refurbished 2 years ago, and while it has been a solid budget soundbar, the subwoofer is clearly on its last legs. 

My budget is about $300-$400 and I am down to two options: (1) Samsung MS650 and (2) Q Acoustics Media 4. I listened to the MS650 and was pleasantly surprised by the performance, although it felt more tuned to movies rather music. It reminded me of the "Klipsch sound", perhaps a little colder. 

I can't find a demo Q Acoustics Media 4 to listen to, but I had such good experiences with KEF's products that I am tempted to order it. Has anyone had a chance to listen to one, the other or both? Thoughts?

Also, as this is for the family room, simplicity is key (i.e. need to be able to use just one remote to control everything). I hear that "could" be done with the Q Acoustics, but is much easier with the Samsung.

I would prefer a subwoofer-less solution but have not totally ruled it out if someone suggests a good alternative. I listened to some Klipsch, Polk and Sony soundbars and wasn't very impressed. The Klipsch RSB-6 was sort of flat (shame too, as I always liked their bookshelves and floorstanders).

Thanks for the help!

Mike


----------



## Oil of OLED

Cheeky_Monkey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to replace my 2.1 Vizio 3631 soundbar. I bought it refurbished 2 years ago, and while it has been a solid budget soundbar, the subwoofer is clearly on its last legs.
> 
> My budget is about $300-$400 and I am down to two options: (1) Samsung MS650 and (2) Q Acoustics Media 4. I listened to the MS650 and was pleasantly surprised by the performance, although it felt more tuned to movies rather music. It reminded me of the "Klipsch sound", perhaps a little colder.
> 
> I can't find a demo Q Acoustics Media 4 to listen to, but I had such good experiences with KEF's products that I am tempted to order it. Has anyone had a chance to listen to one, the other or both? Thoughts?
> 
> Also, as this is for the family room, simplicity is key (i.e. need to be able to use just one remote to control everything). I hear that "could" be done with the Q Acoustics, but is much easier with the Samsung.
> 
> I would prefer a subwoofer-less solution but have not totally ruled it out if someone suggests a good alternative. I listened to some Klipsch, Polk and Sony soundbars and wasn't very impressed. The Klipsch RSB-6 was sort of flat (shame too, as I always liked their bookshelves and floorstanders).
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Mike


I suggest you go with the Yamaha YAS-107 and add a subwoofer like the PSW10. The YAS-107 volume will be easy to control with the TV remote via ARC.


----------



## Cheeky_Monkey

Oil of OLED said:


> Cheeky_Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to replace my 2.1 Vizio 3631 soundbar. I bought it refurbished 2 years ago, and while it has been a solid budget soundbar, the subwoofer is clearly on its last legs.
> 
> My budget is about $300-$400 and I am down to two options: (1) Samsung MS650 and (2) Q Acoustics Media 4. I listened to the MS650 and was pleasantly surprised by the performance, although it felt more tuned to movies rather music. It reminded me of the "Klipsch sound", perhaps a little colder.
> 
> I can't find a demo Q Acoustics Media 4 to listen to, but I had such good experiences with KEF's products that I am tempted to order it. Has anyone had a chance to listen to one, the other or both? Thoughts?
> 
> Also, as this is for the family room, simplicity is key (i.e. need to be able to use just one remote to control everything). I hear that "could" be done with the Q Acoustics, but is much easier with the Samsung.
> 
> I would prefer a subwoofer-less solution but have not totally ruled it out if someone suggests a good alternative. I listened to some Klipsch, Polk and Sony soundbars and wasn't very impressed. The Klipsch RSB-6 was sort of flat (shame too, as I always liked their bookshelves and floorstanders).
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you go with the Yamaha YAS-107 and add a subwoofer like the PSW10. The YAS-107 volume will be easy to control with the TV remote via ARC.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion. I think that sub arrangement would be too big for our room. How’s the Yamaha 207? Sub looked more compact.


----------



## Bo Yu

*choose atmos speaker*

Hello. I'm new to this site.


I am looking for a atmos speakers to use on windows 10 dolby access dolby atmos for home theater. I fund lowest price Samsung HW-K850 and pioneer FS-EB70. 


FS-EB70 is a home theater support dolby atmos and DTSX, come with soundbar and receiver. 


HW-K850 support dolby atmos and DTS(2 ch, recently samsumg update to DTS 5 ch). 


my questtio is system like FS-EB70, dolby atmos sound come from receiver, the speaker does not have dolby encoded inside? 


if I have a non HDMI soundbar, can I just buy a receiver to get atmos ?


also if I alrady have HW-K850, can I attach a receiver to it ? how?






anybod can answer these questions? any sugestions?


----------



## Oil of OLED

Cheeky_Monkey said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I think that sub arrangement would be too big for our room. How’s the Yamaha 207? Sub looked more compact.


The 207 is alright. You could also pair the 107 with a smaller sub from Emotiva or Yamaha and you probably get better results


----------



## Oil of OLED

Bo Yu said:


> Hello. I'm new to this site.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a atmos speakers to use on windows 10 dolby access dolby atmos for home theater. I fund lowest price Samsung HW-K850 and pioneer FS-EB70.
> 
> 
> FS-EB70 is a home theater support dolby atmos and DTSX, come with soundbar and receiver.
> 
> 
> HW-K850 support dolby atmos and DTS(2 ch, recently samsumg update to DTS 5 ch).
> 
> 
> my questtio is system like FS-EB70, dolby atmos sound come from receiver, the speaker does not have dolby encoded inside?
> 
> 
> if I have a non HDMI soundbar, can I just buy a receiver to get atmos ?
> 
> 
> also if I alrady have HW-K850, can I attach a receiver to it ? how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybod can answer these questions? any sugestions?


The Samsung does not require a receiver. It will get Atmos from your PC if you connect it to the soundbar via HDMI.

The Pioneer comes with its own receiver. You should plug your PC into the Pioneer reciever to get Atmos.

The K850 is probably a better choice overall if you are concerned about Atmos.


----------



## Oil of OLED

Confounded said:


> Thanks in advance for any suggestions/recommendations.


The Samsung K950 is not a great match for an LG OLED. You won't be able to get any Atmos from your LG tv apps. As a B7 owner, I was underwhelmed with the K950. To get the most out of the system (like the simple ability to access Netflix Atmos at all), you need to do everything via Xbox or a Windows 10 PC. I bought an Xbox One X to try to convince myself that I liked the K950. It didn't work.

If you use those wired LG speakers you might as well just get a real separates system that easily outperforms any soundbar.

I think the Sony will be the best of the next crop of Atmos bars. I demoed the HT-ST5000, and I would have stuck with it if I'd had the chance to add wireless rears. A fully compatible Atmos/DTS:X soundbar with wireless rears for $1198 strikes me as the best option.

You could also consider the Bose soundbar if you like the way Bose stuff sounds. With the bass module, the Bose does a really good job of filling your room with an immersive sound field, even if it doesn't take advantage of superior audio formats.


----------



## Confounded

Oil of OLED said:


> The Samsung K950 is not a great match for an LG OLED. You won't be able to get any Atmos from your LG tv apps. As a B7 owner, I was underwhelmed with the K950. To get the most out of the system (like the simple ability to access Netflix Atmos at all), you need to do everything via Xbox or a Windows 10 PC. I bought an Xbox One X to try to convince myself that I liked the K950. It didn't work.
> 
> If you use those wired LG speakers you might as well just get a real separates system that easily outperforms any soundbar.
> 
> I think the Sony will be the best of the next crop of Atmos bars. I demoed the HT-ST5000, and I would have stuck with it if I'd had the chance to add wireless rears. A fully compatible Atmos/DTS:X soundbar with wireless rears for $1198 strikes me as the best option.
> 
> You could also consider the Bose soundbar if you like the way Bose stuff sounds. With the bass module, the Bose does a really good job of filling your room with an immersive sound field, even if it doesn't take advantage of superior audio formats.


Thank you very much for the advice. Your feedback on the Samsung confirmed my concern about it. I’ll look into the Sony and Bose options. Thanks again!


----------



## Oil of OLED

Good luck! It's a bit of a struggle to find an audio product that's a worthy match for the superb LG OLED


----------



## Bo Yu

Oil of OLED said:


> The Samsung does not require a receiver. It will get Atmos from your PC if you connect it to the soundbar via HDMI.
> 
> The Pioneer comes with its own receiver. You should plug your PC into the Pioneer reciever to get Atmos.
> 
> The K850 is probably a better choice overall if you are concerned about Atmos.




I searched for review these, both sound quality are good. I also contacte support. The Pioneer is a complete home theater, the soundbar is paired withe receiver, must attached to receiver to outout audio, soundbar iteself does not produce audio, the receiver will not accept any other soundbar/speakers. 


K850 is good, only down side is it does not support DTS:X. 


I have other question. 


can an atmos soundbar like K850 attach a receiver? how?


----------



## kenofstephen

here is the SK10Y...


----------



## Canuck31

Hey I'm looking for a sound bar for my 12'x13' bedroom. Here are the options I'm considering. 

Yamaha YAS-107 (has sub pre out)
Yamaha YAS-207
Yamaha YSP-1600 (has sub pre out)
Sony HT-CT800
Sony HT-NT5

Of course others will be considered. If I can keep the price under $1,000 but preferably under $700 (Canadian) that would be great. I have heard all the ones I listed above but it's difficult to judge in a big store. The Yamaha options I can only get either online or at a store in my city (http://audioshop.on.ca) which does not offer straight up return. Only exchange or store credit so I'm weary about buying from them. The others I can buy at Best Buy. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Zoland2020

Canuck31 said:


> Hey I'm looking for a sound bar for my 12'x13' bedroom. Here are the options I'm considering.
> 
> Yamaha YAS-107 (has sub pre out)
> Yamaha YAS-207
> Yamaha YSP-1600 (has sub pre out)
> Sony HT-CT800
> Sony HT-NT5
> 
> Of course others will be considered. If I can keep the price under $1,000 but preferably under $700 (Canadian) that would be great. I have heard all the ones I listed above but it's difficult to judge in a big store. The Yamaha options I can only get either online or at a store in my city (http://audioshop.on.ca) which does not offer straight up return. Only exchange or store credit so I'm weary about buying from them. The others I can buy at Best Buy. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


Out of the five, I'll say the YAS-107 is the best. The YSP-1600 is great too but sadly it's a discontinued model and has no HDR support, the YAS-107 does. Another reason to go for the YAS-107 is for DTS Virtual X which is the more affordable version of DTS:X and Dolby Atmos alike and supposed to work with any DTS content (even DTS:X).


----------



## Canuck31

Zoland2020 said:


> Out of the five, I'll say the YAS-107 is the best. The YSP-1600 is great too but sadly it's a discontinued model and has no HDR support, the YAS-107 does. Another reason to go for the YAS-107 is for DTS Virtual X which is the more affordable version of DTS:X and Dolby Atmos alike and supposed to work with any DTS content (even DTS:X).


Why not the 207? Is it not the same as the 107 but with a sub? I was previewing the 107 and 1600 at the store and I was told it's better to use optical than the HDMI as ARC can be finicky. But I was considering the Yamaha options as I can connect my own sub if I choose to. If I did that would the sub take over the bass and open up the sound bar to play more mids and highs? I was considering the Sony options as they have 3 in/1 out for HDMI so I'd use that for switching. But I know wireless subs can lose connection so I'm not sure on those ones.


----------



## Oil of OLED

kenofstephen said:


> here is the SK10Y...


Have you tried it??


----------



## Zoland2020

Canuck31 said:


> Why not the 207? Is it not the same as the 107 but with a sub? I was previewing the 107 and 1600 at the store and I was told it's better to use optical than the HDMI as ARC can be finicky. But I was considering the Yamaha options as I can connect my own sub if I choose to. If I did that would the sub take over the bass and open up the sound bar to play more mids and highs? I was considering the Sony options as they have 3 in/1 out for HDMI so I'd use that for switching. But I know wireless subs can lose connection so I'm not sure on those ones.


The YAS-207's wireless subwoofer can be a bit glitchy at times, that's why the YAS-107 is a slightly superior choice due to adding your own subwoofer therefore it may deliver moderately better mids & highs.


----------



## Canuck31

Zoland2020 said:


> The YAS-207's wireless subwoofer can be a bit glitchy at times, that's why the YAS-107 is a slightly superior choice due to adding your own subwoofer therefore it may deliver moderately better mids & highs.


Fair enough. That is one of the reasons I was considering it. Not sure I can mention prices in here but I seem to be able to get the YAS-107 for cheaper on Amazon US even with the exchange rate to Canadian dollars.


----------



## shinbojan

Last week i’ve bought 55b7 and now i need soundbar for a smaller living room.
I’ve checked local stores and only found yamaha 207 and jbl sb450. They are both priced the same (310e).

Which one should i choose or is there anything better in that price range?


----------



## Oil of OLED

shinbojan said:


> Last week i’ve bought 55b7 and now i need soundbar for a smaller living room.
> I’ve checked local stores and only found yamaha 207 and jbl sb450. They are both priced the same (310e).
> 
> Which one should i choose or is there anything better in that price range?


Can you get the Yamaha 107 and a separate subwoofer? That is probably your best option for this price point.


----------



## shinbojan

Oil of OLED said:


> Can you get the Yamaha 107 and a separate subwoofer? That is probably your best option for this price point.



Unfortunately, no. That was my original choice.
I could order it from amazon, but would have to pay 30% for vat and customs.


----------



## Spidey322

Newb here. Not an audiophile at all and looking for some advice. I'm looking to get a soundbar for my Samsung 4K for my living room, but was originally thinking just a soundbar and bass - but I'm curious about some 5.1 I could get for about $500-$700. I have a much older wired receiver and 5.1 system that I had to disconnect when my wife and I moved, but we can't use it in the living room (entertainment center won't fit the receiver and my wife doesn't want me to drill holes all around the living room again). I plan on using the older system in the basement when it's all finished - but still need to get a soundbar. I was intrigued by the Polk Magnifi Max SR, but really can't find much commentary or reviews about it are fairly mediocre. I did test out the Nakamichi Shockwafe Pro 7.1 and liked it. didn't mind the wired back speakers that went to the wireless bass. I had to return it back to Amazon though since it didn't include the remote (which is supposedly less than stellar anyways). I could tell that soundwise it was good but still not a great as my older system. 

In your eye what do you think is the best option for a family movie night and gaming soundbar (PS4/Xbox One/Switch) on a reasonable but not outrageous budget? Go with a 5.1 system like a Nakamichi or just something that's a good 2.1 like a YAS-107BL and a separate bass? 

Thanks!


----------



## kenofstephen

Oil of OLED said:


> Have you tried it??


I've already got the SK9Y+SPK8-S before he showed me that... so...:frown:


----------



## Canuck31

Oil of OLED said:


> Can you get the Yamaha 107 and a separate subwoofer? That is probably your best option for this price point.


That's an option I've thought of doing. Would that be a good choice for an apartment bedroom 12'x13' in size?


----------



## Oil of OLED

Canuck31 said:


> That's an option I've thought of doing. Would that be a good choice for an apartment bedroom 12'x13' in size?


Yes, but don't get a downfiring sub if you have a downstairs neighbor. Subs and apartments are tricky propositions; you should be prepared to turn the sub way down at night


----------



## Canuck31

Oil of OLED said:


> Yes, but don't get a downfiring sub if you have a downstairs neighbor. Subs and apartments are tricky propositions; you should be prepared to turn the sub way down at night


I'm actually getting an SVS PB-1000. Found one used online for a good price. I just sold my two Paradigm PDR-10 subs so right now I have a 5.0 setup while waiting for the PB-1000 to arrive. I like having the full setup but it can be a lot of work to get it to sound just right. I know a sound bar can't outperform a true surround system but I like its simplicity.


----------



## MartinK

I bought the Costco version of the Yamaha YAS-107 last week and I am not really warming up to it. It sounds really muddy. A little less so with the "clarity" option enabled. It's good for the money, but I think I am looking for something more. Don't need a sub at this point, just a bit more clarity on the sound. What's the next step up?


----------



## Jasonn B

What about the awesome Pioneer one from a few years ago. Did they ever make a new version?


----------



## Oil of OLED

MartinK said:


> I bought the Costco version of the Yamaha YAS-107 last week and I am not really warming up to it. It sounds really muddy. A little less so with the "clarity" option enabled. It's good for the money, but I think I am looking for something more. Don't need a sub at this point, just a bit more clarity on the sound. What's the next step up?


I suggest you try the Sony HT-NT5. The price on it should fall in a couple of weeks once the new Sony soundbars come out.

You could also go pick up a decent subwoofer and add it to the Costco 107. The soundbar should be able to deliver clearer mids and highs with the subwoofer's help.


----------



## mingus

we need a small soundbar for a bedroom set. no wider than 29 inches and 3 inches tall. has to fit between goofy TV feet. 

the new LG SK1 might be an option. that small is hard to find. 

thanks for any ideas


----------



## yf342

Just bought 65in LG OLED65B7A, looking for a decent soundbar to support Dolby Vision (netflix) + Atmos (uhd blurays via 4k bd player)
Thanks!


----------



## Oil of OLED

mingus said:


> we need a small soundbar for a bedroom set. no wider than 29 inches and 3 inches tall. has to fit between goofy TV feet.
> 
> the new LG SK1 might be an option. that small is hard to find.
> 
> thanks for any ideas


Sony HT-MT300 



yf342 said:


> Just bought 65in LG OLED65B7A, looking for a decent soundbar to support Dolby Vision (netflix) + Atmos (uhd blurays via 4k bd player)
> Thanks!


Sony Z9F
LG SK10Y or SJ9
Maybe consider a receiver if you have room?


----------



## Zilexa0

Call me completely crazy, but I am looking for a soundbar that works as receiver and center channel. 
My first idea was to buy the Marantz NR1508 because it has a lower profile than most. But receivers these days have so many features I would never use and take up a lot of space.

The soundbar I want:
- has proper 4K passthrough
- allows me to connect HiFi speakers that I pick myself, used for stereo and as left/right channel for surround. 
- allows me to connect active subwoofer, chosen by myself (cambridge audio X201) or one that comes with the soundbar.
- (optionally) allows me to connect rear surround speakers (thinking about the Cambridge Audio Minx Min 12)
- Has Dolby Digital TrueHD and DTS-MA support. 

I want to pick my own HiFi speakers and subwoofer. For HiFi (which would double as left/right channel for surround) I am considering Q Acoustics 3020, Monitor Audio Bronze 2 or KEF Q350. Depends on budget and which one would work well with the soundbar. 

Basically, I am looking for a soundbar that would function as (really good) center channel and basic receiver. Does this exist? I have not been able to find it.


----------



## crashdumy

If such a thing exists, I was not able to find it either. There is a kit from Enclave (startup company) that is close in theory, but doesn't allow your own speakers, only their wireless speakers (which seem very large for my taste).

Enclave Audio CineHome HD 5.1 Wireless Audio Home Theater System https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W972KB4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_5AGZAb43H0T2K


----------



## Zilexa0

crashdumy said:


> If such a thing exists, I was not able to find it either. There is a kit from Enclave (startup company) that is close in theory, but doesn't allow your own speakers, only their wireless speakers (which seem very large for my taste).
> 
> Enclave Audio CineHome HD 5.1 Wireless Audio Home Theater System


Looks interesting, but you are indeed fully locked into their system. Also, each speaker needs to be connected to a power socket 

I am also considering a very small receiver: *Onkyo TX L50*
Instead of a soundbar, but this receiver is suppose to do 80W at 4 Ohm or 40W at 8 Ohm, and might not be powerful enough to drive the bookshelf speakers I suggested. On the other hand, it might still be better than most soundbars.


----------



## crashdumy

Zilexa0 said:


> Looks interesting, but you are indeed fully locked into their system. Also, each speaker needs to be connected to a power socket
> 
> I am also considering a very small receiver: *Onkyo TX L50*
> Instead of a soundbar, but this receiver is suppose to do 80W at 4 Ohm or 40W at 8 Ohm, and might not be powerful enough to drive the bookshelf speakers I suggested. On the other hand, it might still be better than most soundbars.


The bulk and size of most receivers drove me to a soundbar myself. I don't know why they haven't shrunk in size like most modern electronics have. Heat dispersion when all the amplifiers are in the same box is probably why, but I can't believe they haven't engineered something prettier by now. 

Plugging each speaker into a wall socket isn't great, but it moves the amps to the speakers which can shrink the receiver. All a balance I guess. My wife would never want a huge receiver in the living room, so a soundbar it was for me.


----------



## Double-A

*Soundbar for laptop?*

Hello everyone,

Years ago, I remember seeing that my uncle had a mini soundbar attached to the top of his laptop screen. I've recently been thinking that maybe I would be interested in purchasing one myself. 

Are there any decent ones, or are they all gimmicky jokes? I am not hoping to find one that would classify as audiophile quality. I know that no such miracle product would exist. I am merely trying to find a product that will be a slight upgrade to my 2014 13" MacBook Pro's inbuilt speaker(s). 

I can't afford it now, but I plan to eventually purchase some "real" computer speakers at a later date. I would then use the real speakers while sitting at a desk and use the soundbar when watching a movie with my wife on my laptop.

Thank you,
Alec


----------



## Zilexa0

crashdumy said:


> The bulk and size of most receivers drove me to a soundbar myself. I don't know why they haven't shrunk in size like most modern electronics have. Heat dispersion when all the amplifiers are in the same box is probably why, but I can't believe they haven't engineered something prettier by now.
> 
> Plugging each speaker into a wall socket isn't great, but it moves the amps to the speakers which can shrink the receiver. All a balance I guess. My wife would never want a huge receiver in the living room, so a soundbar it was for me.


That makes sense. I wish the whole package was also available in silver or white. Also, I cannot find reviews about this setup unfortunately.

I will consider it as a third option besides the Onkyo TX-L50, Yamaha RX-S601D and Marantz NR1508.

EDIT: it does not support Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD-MA, too bad.


----------



## Brian Gi

Hi All, I just got the new LG SK8Y to go with my 55C7. I'm trying to figure out what a good movie or show would be on Netflix to test out the sound and dialogue on the soundbar to see if I want to keep it. I know it's not a 3.1 channel system but the reason I got the soundbar was because at night I've found the background noise/music of movies is way louder than the dialogue but I'm coming up with a blank for what movies or shows I remember noticing it. 

I rarely get to watch movies so don't have a ton of time to play around with it before my 2 year old starts watching Sesame Street, haha. 

Thanks


----------



## bobs33

Heya, i've bought a Pana EZ950 Oled (awesome), but i've sold my old 2.1, Onkyo LS-3100 (sounds pretty good for the price and the use (movies sports and tv, NO music). But i want something better, and living with parents i can't manage to install a 5.1. 
A bad thing about Onkyo LS was no DTS , no ARC, no visual commands. Being a 2.1 system (or maybe being a low/mid quality system) voices were a bit low and sub was even too invadent, had to use many times remote to adjust actions scenes or dialogue scenes to equalize volume.

I would like to improve my audio (unfortunately EZ950 audio is pretty bad): something with Hdmi arc, easy to use and compatible with almost all audio formats. And obviously that sounds better than LS-3100.

I came up with 3+1 choices (maybe you can help me):

1- new SONY HT-X9000F soundbar (ZF9 costs a bit too much for a soundbar imho); still a 2.1 but should be better than onkyo, right? (out on market on these days, hoping to find some reviews or to try it as soon as possible)

2- old PANASONIC SC-HTB885 (2015' soundbar, viera link (hdmi arc compatible, remote connections won't be a matter anymore) and it's a 5.1 soundbar.

3- Yamaha RX-V483 with 2x Mission LX-2 (surely the best audio solution, maybe i even should not need any sub or central, have some problem of space and speakers should go in the tv stand under the oled though).

4- a 5.1 system with all speakers on the tv stand, but honestly i think this will be the 1% choice.

I have many many doubts and i hope some of you guys will be able to help me choosing the best thing.

Any help will be surely appreciated.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mike mcdaniel

Hey everyone. Looking for a decent sound bar with fm tuner for a camper. Any ideas?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pajohn

*Help this old timer pick a soundbar*

Haven't been on here in over 15 years. Last time you guys helped me build my projector theater room. Well, now retired in new house with no dedicated theater room and would like to regain some of that sensation. Currently have a Sony XBR75X850E mounted above the fireplace. Large room with 18ft ceiling, viewing distance about 15ft. I'd like to keep things simple and go with a really good soundbar placed on top of the mantle under the TV. Good subwoofer is a must. Was also thinking of using wireless rears (I have power there). This will be strictly for home theater use as I have another system for music. Would like Atmos but realize the high ceiling will be an issue and Atmos really isn't a must have. I'm more concerned but quality sound. 
Was thinking about the Sony HT-Z9F with the rears. Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## Oil of OLED

pajohn said:


> Haven't been on here in over 15 years. Last time you guys helped me build my projector theater room. Well, now retired in new house with no dedicated theater room and would like to regain some of that sensation. Currently have a Sony XBR75X850E mounted above the fireplace. Large room with 18ft ceiling, viewing distance about 15ft. I'd like to keep things simple and go with a really good soundbar placed on top of the mantle under the TV. Good subwoofer is a must. Was also thinking of using wireless rears (I have power there). This will be strictly for home theater use as I have another system for music. Would like Atmos but realize the high ceiling will be an issue and Atmos really isn't a must have. I'm more concerned but quality sound.
> Was thinking about the Sony HT-Z9F with the rears. Comments? Suggestions?


If you are looking to spend ~$1000, I think that's the right choice. Maybe wait for some reviews to come out to see what people say about the Z9F's virtual height effects. If they aren't convincing, you could save $600 bucks a get a HTNT5 and a pair of ZR5s instead.


----------



## linkgx1

So...my Onkyo S3500 finally died (thank God, it was struggling for the past two years). 

Is the Vizio SB3651-E6 5.1 or YAS 207 (or 107 with the sub) better? I just bought the SB3651 because it has well 5.1 and is currently on sale at Sam's club. My only issue is that it doesn't have 4k HDR passthrough for my TCL 4k HDR TV so I'm using a Toslink cable and it might be causing some slight delays. I could get the 207 to resolve the issue but it doesn't support Dolby Vision. 

I'm in a small apartment so I don't want super heavy bass. The most important thing for me is to hear detail and not have muddied sound (especially if it's drowning out dialogue). I think the Vizio fits the bill, but since I'm still within the return period I'm looking for reasons to return it for the Yamaha. Any tips would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Oil of OLED

I would stick the Vizio since it has the wireless rears. The Vizio is meant used with an optical cable so if you can get the delay figured out, you're good to go. 

The Yamaha 207 has better basic SQ and a much bigger subwoofer, but no surrounds. That's the essence of the trade-off you're making.


----------



## linkgx1

Oil of OLED said:


> I would stick the Vizio since it has the wireless rears. The Vizio is meant used with an optical cable so if you can get the delay figured out, you're good to go.
> 
> The Yamaha 207 has better basic SQ and a much bigger subwoofer, but no surrounds. That's the essence of the trade-off you're making.


Thanks!


----------



## Dutch-boy

Oil of OLED said:


> I suggest you go with the Yamaha YAS-107 and add a subwoofer like the PSW10. The YAS-107 volume will be easy to control with the TV remote via ARC.


Would one of these subs also pair/connect well with a (soon to be released) TCL Series-6 55inch TV and a YAS 107 soundbar:
Monoprice 9723
or 
Dayton SUB 1000L?


----------



## loco_chico

Hi, 

I have a 65" LG OLED B7 series TV and I'm looking for a soundbar complete the setup (I watch 4K content from Netflix, Amazon and PC. I don't plan to use any external UHD player). 

From the beginning, my first choice was SK10Y and I'm waiting pantiently to see it on the store shelves in Poland (to compare prices and probably buy it cheaper in Germany, but this is a different story...). 

Considering that SJ9 is outperformed by many soundbars, I am a little bit concerned that SK10Y "with Meridian Technology" might be an SJ9 in disguise created by LG's marketing department. That's why I decided to go deeper and learn more about what's on the market. 

Please, feel free to correct me, but currently I see the following options:
1. K950 will offer best audio but it is bugged and it is not a very good match for an LG TV (same goes for N950)
2. HT-ST5000- is a valid option, however it lacks rears
3. Z9F- I'm discarding that one as it is based on virtual effects (I don't have space for a "proper" 7.1 home theatre setup, but I have space for a "proper" soundbar at least)
4. What's going with BOSE vs Sonos fight?- it seems that people are comparing Samsung VS Sony VS LG and Bose vs Sonos (and soundtouch 300 seems to be wining). BOSE lacks all the new features however the high praise that it is receiving starts me wondering if this isn't a best option. 
5. Oh, and SK10Y!

I would appreciate any advice or comment regarding the above. 

KR.


----------



## Oil of OLED

loco_chico said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 65" LG OLED B7 series TV and I'm looking for a soundbar complete the setup (I watch 4K content from Netflix, Amazon and PC. I don't plan to use any external UHD player).
> 
> From the beginning, my first choice was SK10Y and I'm waiting pantiently to see it on the store shelves in Poland (to compare prices and probably buy it cheaper in Germany, but this is a different story...).
> 
> Considering that SJ9 is outperformed by many soundbars, I am a little bit concerned that SK10Y "with Meridian Technology" might be an SJ9 in disguise created by LG's marketing department. That's why I decided to go deeper and learn more about what's on the market.
> 
> Please, feel free to correct me, but currently I see the following options:
> 1. K950 will offer best audio but it is bugged and it is not a very good match for an LG TV (same goes for N950)
> 2. HT-ST5000- is a valid option, however it lacks rears
> 3. Z9F- I'm discarding that one as it is based on virtual effects (I don't have space for a "proper" 7.1 home theatre setup, but I have space for a "proper" soundbar at least)
> 4. What's going with BOSE vs Sonos fight?- it seems that people are comparing Samsung VS Sony VS LG and Bose vs Sonos (and soundtouch 300 seems to be wining). BOSE lacks all the new features however the high praise that it is receiving starts me wondering if this isn't a best option.
> 5. Oh, and SK10Y!
> 
> I would appreciate any advice or comment regarding the above.
> 
> KR.


None of them are very good options, LOL. I struggled with this during February and March and demoed more than half your list. I concluded that a full 5.2.4 setup with a Denon receiver was best for me. (My system cost ~$2250.)

If I had to pick from this list, I'd go with the Z9F... but the Z9F owners here don't seem thrilled so far. That's too bad, because the ST5000 was the most reliable bar on the list in terms of compatibility and good SQ. If it had rears I woulda kept it!

I owned the Bose for a month and liked it despite broken 4K passthrough & its subpar handling of dialogue. The VI300 rears are terrific for their size. 

The Sonos is a safe bet if you pay the full $1696 for 5.1... But at that price why not do real 5.1.2 w/ a receiver??


----------



## loco_chico

Hi, 

Thanks for a reply. 

Due to room limitations (right side of the living room is open to dining room so right channel and surround speakers would be standing in the middle of nowhere) I really can't have a regular setup. I will decide between SK10Y and ST5000. If the reviews won't prove the SK10y to be the best, I'll go with Sony.


----------



## Rkirt

*posted the following on the Sony 3.1 Soundbar thread.*

I've had the Sony HT-Z9F Soundbar for a week. The first impression was that it was weak, lacked depth and did not produce an "immersive sound field" as advertised. I listened to the supplied demo DVD and had a hard time distinguishing sound coming from the left or right much less any overhead sound. I also listened with my eyes closed as the video seemed to tell your ears what to hear. Everything seemed to be right in front of me. The sub didn't sound like it was part of the system. Just sitting there making noise. 

And then.

For starters, my setup is not conducive to atmos sound reproduction by a soundbar. The room is open on one end and has a fireplace, windows, blinds (no smooth surface) on the other. And a cathedral ceiling Opposite the TV is a wall of windows with shutters, again not a smooth surface. The soundbar is mounted on the wall under a XBR65Z9D. It replaced an 5.1 system put together with leftover equipment from previous systems. The old system (denon) would not pass through newer video signals. My requirement was up to date pass through equipment and no more speaker wires. Since the model number of this Sony sorta matched the TV, I thought it was the way to go. Attached to the soundbar is a Sony UBP-X800 DVD player and 4K Apple TV. Connection to the TV is via the HDMI ARC.

I started tweaking the settings on the soundbar and DVD player. When I set the DVD player's output to bitstream at 48hz the soundbar woke up. Listening to the Demo DVD again had sound seemingly coming from everywhere. Next day I got the rear surrounds. This thing rocks. I have a few UltraHD DVD movies that include Dolby Atmos output. _The Wall , Dark Tower _were so much more pleasurable to watch with the added sound effects. I'm no audiophile, by any means, I just enjoy the sound effects while watching movies. This tidy system sounds much better than the one it replaced. It is amazing that so much sound can come out of those little speakers. The sub-woofer sounds great too. 

I have very little to compare this to. This is my first soundbar. All my previous surround sound or 5.1 systems have been on the inexpensive side. ie HTIB I wanted to spend as little as possible to get decent sound for watching movies at home. 

It does depend of the setup. This thing is good for the $$$$.







loco_chico said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 65" LG OLED B7 series TV and I'm looking for a soundbar complete the setup (I watch 4K content from Netflix, Amazon and PC. I don't plan to use any external UHD player).
> 
> From the beginning, my first choice was SK10Y and I'm waiting pantiently to see it on the store shelves in Poland (to compare prices and probably buy it cheaper in Germany, but this is a different story...).
> 
> Considering that SJ9 is outperformed by many soundbars, I am a little bit concerned that SK10Y "with Meridian Technology" might be an SJ9 in disguise created by LG's marketing department. That's why I decided to go deeper and learn more about what's on the market.
> 
> Please, feel free to correct me, but currently I see the following options:
> 1. K950 will offer best audio but it is bugged and it is not a very good match for an LG TV (same goes for N950)
> 2. HT-ST5000- is a valid option, however it lacks rears
> 3. Z9F- I'm discarding that one as it is based on virtual effects (I don't have space for a "proper" 7.1 home theatre setup, but I have space for a "proper" soundbar at least)
> 4. What's going with BOSE vs Sonos fight?- it seems that people are comparing Samsung VS Sony VS LG and Bose vs Sonos (and soundtouch 300 seems to be wining). BOSE lacks all the new features however the high praise that it is receiving starts me wondering if this isn't a best option.
> 5. Oh, and SK10Y!
> 
> I would appreciate any advice or comment regarding the above.
> 
> KR.


----------



## Oil of OLED

loco_chico said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for a reply.
> 
> Due to room limitations (right side of the living room is open to dining room so right channel and surround speakers would be standing in the middle of nowhere) I really can't have a regular setup. I will decide between SK10Y and ST5000. If the reviews won't prove the SK10y to be the best, I'll go with Sony.


If you can't have rears at all, the ST5000 is the best choice. That said, you could go for a 3.1.2 setup using 5 speakers + avr and you'll get similar performance for less cash.


----------



## loco_chico

Hi, 
Just a quick update that might be helpful to others. Today I had the opportunity to compare head to head z9f (without rears) and St-5000 in Sony Centre.

Everything was better on St 5000. And don't get me wrong- z9f sounded very good but then we we're switching to the same audio on St 5000 and it was just way better.


----------



## Apk07

Wondering what my best option for sub-$200 would be... I just ordered a TCL 65R617 and I know it does all sorts of fancy HDR stuff but I've never dove into the realm of soundbars or ARC before. Not sure what I need out of a sound bar spec-wise but I definitely would like something I can sit in front of the TV without blocking the screen, and I'd love to have a sub included with it already. I'd like to be able to control the sound bar volume from my TV remote as opposed to needing a second remote, but I believe that's what ARC and CEC are for...


----------



## Mr-Phelps

mud sloth said:


> I'd be pretty happy with an improved Yamaha bar since my current one has worked so well. I haven't heard any rumblings about a new high-end release from them, though, so I won't hold my breath. If they did come out with an upgrade on the YSP-5600 then I sure hope they make it a bit more compact.


Hey Yamaha is releasing HDMI 2.1 capable receivers, I hope this a sign of things to come for soundbars/projectors.


----------



## Oil of OLED

Apk07 said:


> Wondering what my best option for sub-$200 would be... I just ordered a TCL 65R617 and I know it does all sorts of fancy HDR stuff but I've never dove into the realm of soundbars or ARC before. Not sure what I need out of a sound bar spec-wise but I definitely would like something I can sit in front of the TV without blocking the screen, and I'd love to have a sub included with it already. I'd like to be able to control the sound bar volume from my TV remote as opposed to needing a second remote, but I believe that's what ARC and CEC are for...


Get a Vizio or Yamaha YAS-107 + separate sub. The Yamaha is slightly more expensive (when you add a sub); it has a Virtual:X feature. The Vizio is simple as hell, you can just connect it via optical and not worry about ARC at all.

For the Vizio, you can even get 5.1 system in your price range (assuming there's a place for you to place or mount the wireless surrounds).


----------



## jonnythan

I currently have the Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers (SP-C22 with SP-BS22 L/R) and a home-built Dayton Audio HF 12" 500w sealed subwoofer.

I'm moving to a new place, and the space for the TV is too narrow to put sizable bookshelf speakers flanking it. The new solution needs to fit under the TV on the cabinet in about the same vertical space as the C22 (7" tall). I can keep the subwoofer.

I'm also using a Denon AVR-1712 (7.1, MultEQ). I don't have a big budget, maybe $300 absolute max.

Any suggestions? I'm not sure whether to try to find a passive 3-channel soundbar, a powered one that'll take HDMI or SPDIF from the receiver, or what. Or just get 3 new, smaller, traditional speakers.

Another catch: I do have a pair of NHT SuperZeroes, so maybe the best thing is to lay them on their sides as L/R and add a SuperCenter.


----------



## 10th St.

Looking for a decent but reasonably priced sounder to accompany my new TCL 6 Series and have a $100 credit through Amazon.

Options under consideration:

Yamaha YAS-207 warehouse deal for $225

VIZIO SB3820-C6 38-Inch 2.0 Channel Sound Bar warehouse deal for $90

Wait on TCL ROKU soundbar (price who knows - but it's TCL. . .)

Something else in this range.


----------



## Oil of OLED

10th St. said:


> Looking for a decent but reasonably priced sounder to accompany my new TCL 6 Series and have a $100 credit through Amazon.
> 
> Options under consideration:
> 
> Yamaha YAS-207 warehouse deal for $225
> 
> VIZIO SB3820-C6 38-Inch 2.0 Channel Sound Bar warehouse deal for $90
> 
> Wait on TCL ROKU soundbar (price who knows - but it's TCL. . .)
> 
> Something else in this range.


YAS-107 paired with PSW10 will probably outperform the 207. You could also wait for the new Vizio bars, they look like rad budget options


----------



## wkearney99

I'd like to find a soundbar for use on a boat. It'd have to fit withing a 24.5" TV lift cabinet. 

Ideally it'd take HDMI input to save me from running an extra optical cable from where the streaming media boxes will likely get installed.

I'm not gung-ho about fidelity. It is an enclosed salon space, but I don't have fanatical requirements out of the sound quality. The boat's new to us and had an ancient Bose 321 GS II (that was wired up via composite, not the component it supported or even s-video). So there's two on-wall speakers but they weren't even placed left/right to the TV, but along the right-hand side of the space (aft bulkhead, for those familiar with nautical terms). I don't expect to retain use of them, nor the subwoofer.

Suggestions?


----------



## citizens

Looking for a new soundbar under around $300. Thinking of Vizio SB3651-E6 or the Yamaha YAS 207, or waiting for the 2018 Vizio bars. Any other options I should consider?


----------



## newbie05

*Paradigm Soundscape or PW Soundbar?*

Hi All,

I am not able to decide between Paradigm Soundscape and Paradigm PW Soundbar. While I want to connect it to my TV, I am mostly looking forward to use it to listen to music. Is the PW Soundbar almost as good as Soundscape or is the Soundscape "way better" than the PW and it makes sense to go for it? One thing I really like with the PW is the ability to stream online and all the extra features it packs. I know I might sound stupid but I don't understand why PW costs lesser than Soundscape and has more speakers and features.
I also have couple of side questions, is it a major drawback that Soundscape doesn't have HDMI? Also is there any way (maybe attaching another device) to Soundscape and be able to stream music?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PlanetAVS

newbie05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am not able to decide between Paradigm Soundscape and Paradigm PW Soundbar. While I want to connect it to my TV, I am mostly looking forward to use it to listen to music. Is the PW Soundbar almost as good as Soundscape or is the Soundscape "way better" than the PW and it makes sense to go for it? One thing I really like with the PW is the ability to stream online and all the extra features it packs. I know I might sound stupid but I don't understand why PW costs lesser than Soundscape and has more speakers and features.
> I also have couple of side questions, is it a major drawback that Soundscape doesn't have HDMI? Also is there any way (maybe attaching another device) to Soundscape and be able to stream music?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


In looking at the reviews, the Soundscape looks like it was a high end soundbar from 4+ years ago which explains why it doesn't have current day features like wifi and HDMI inputs. You can stream music from another device via bluetooth to it but for the price, I would look for something more up to date.

The PW looks to be a newer model and is probably comparable sound quality but that's just a guess based on the price range.

I would look at the Nakamichi Shockwafe 9.2 or 7.2 series as another consideration.


----------



## Rollinice

Should I go for the Samsung ms650 or n650?


----------



## meburdick

TV - Sony XBR65X900E

I bought a Sony HT-CT800 (2.1) soundbar and am very underwhelmed. Dialog is tinny and thin and there seems to be no way to improve it. Couple that with a lot of reviews that cite lack of longevity (breaking within 6 months) and I'm thinking that this is NOT the soundbar for me. Here are my requirements:

- Support for ARC and HDMI-CEC
- Would like 3.1
- Wireless sub (seems to be a standard item)
- Possibly support for wireless rears down the road
- Has to actually sound good for regular TV watching as well as providing some nice immersion for movies and such
- Should be able to automatically adjust the sound settings, period. The less I have to think about touching the remote, the better.

While I can be a little flexible on price, I'm not going crazy. The Sony Z9F gets a lot of praise, but the gripes concern me - the fake Atmos creates sound artifacts for regular TV that are distracting.

I'm not terribly concerned with how well it handles being paired to a phone or similar for music listening. That just isn't a use case here.


----------



## RxDiesel

I'm setting up a new, smaller viewing/listening room, rectangular, 8-10" ceilings, HDTV on the long wall, a remodel so room to wire, but keeping the av investment reasonable, using a soundbar. I've use higher end products before [Artison speakers, for example, with an audio quality amp/receiver], but not on this install. So, how is my $1k or so audio budget best spent, if I use a powered soundbar?

I see two straightforward options at this price point, with today's tech and soundbar usage [BTW, thanks Oil of OLED, you make lots of sense]:

Either I get a Sony LCD [55"-65"] and Sony Z9F, with included wireless sub and added wireless surrounds [each powered], on the back wall, or:

I get a Samsung LCD [same size] and the Sammy MS-650 with its $179 remote surround speakers on the back wall and that big honkin' sub, SW700? I'm not a fan of loud, bass-heavy movie special effects, but others who frequent the household are .....

I get the supposed future advantage of the Sony's compatibility with the latest gimmick, and read positive things about the Sammy's music reproduction [but likely need to add the sub]. I will likely plug a bluray player in, but otherwise view off netflix, etc.

Guys, tell me if I'm missing something, or have I done enough research? I'm not against saving a couple of hundred bucks if I can get something close, for example a Vizio package, but am prepared to make this investment. Today I lean toward the Sammy - talk me out of it!


----------



## Glayde

I just got a TCL 55 R615 and am very underwhelmed by the speakers. I'm coming from a vizio xvt473sv from 2010 that actually had very good speakers, even decent bass for built-in.

I'm looking to upgrade the speakers with a sound bar.

*Vizio SB362An-F6

*Should I wait for reviews of the new Vizio bar? I don't want to put a ton of money into this, I really just want to not struggle to hear voices on shows. 

Also something I'm having an awful time finding, does the bar need to be as wide as the TV? (48 inches?)


----------



## Oil of OLED

RxDiesel said:


> ... how is my $1k or so audio budget best spent, if I use a powered soundbar?
> 
> I see two straightforward options at this price point, with today's tech and soundbar usage [BTW, thanks Oil of OLED, you make lots of sense]:


No problem! Get the Z9F I think; the virtual Atmos is spiffy


----------



## Oil of OLED

Glayde said:


> I just got a TCL 55 R615 and am very underwhelmed by the speakers.


Congrats on your rad (and well-priced) new TV. I would get the Yamaha YAS-107 or ATS-1070 if you are looking for a simple bar the gets the job done. The Vizios — last year's or this year's — are good cheap options as well. The bar doesn't need to be as wide as the TV


----------



## meburdick

Oil of OLED said:


> No problem! Get the Z9F I think; the virtual Atmos is spiffy


I've read that this soundbar is excellent when there is sound effects and similar, but not good with something like a simple news broadcast. On the latter, there is a sort of "echo" to the sound. What's your take? I have the HTCT800 and don't like how tinny it is and the fact that the ONLY sound quality adjustment that exists is to change the volume level of the subwoofer. Does the Z9F have bass/treble or similar adjustments to tone?


----------



## Oil of OLED

meburdick said:


> TV - Sony XBR65X900E
> 
> I bought a Sony HT-CT800 (2.1) soundbar and am very underwhelmed.


If you are looking for simplicity you could try running Sonos or Bose if you aren't scared of their expensive subs. These are nice options because you can run room correction, use optical and forget about ever having to make another adjustment. The Bose has an option to adjust the center channel, but I think the dialogue sounds better on Sonos

If you don't really care about wireless rears, you could save a ton of money with a YAS-207 or 107+sub combo.

The 5.1 JBL bar with the rechargeable wireless satellites is also nifty & has room correction.


----------



## Oil of OLED

meburdick said:


> Does the Z9F have bass/treble or similar adjustments to tone?


Yeah the Z9F has a subwoofer control right on the remote. I can see how the virtual atmos could be annoying for normal TV... You could turn off VSE for TV and turn it on for movies etc., but you might not want to have to think about needing to make those adjustments.


----------



## meburdick

Oil of OLED said:


> Yeah the Z9F has a subwoofer control right on the remote. I can see how the virtual atmos could be annoying for normal TV... You could turn off VSE for TV and turn it on for movies etc., but you might not want to have to think about needing to make those adjustments.


Thanks, but I'm looking for bass/treble tone settings as opposed to subwoofer volume. I want to be able to control the mids and highs as well as the lows. And I have zero interest in changing sound settings because I switched from a movie to the news or vice versa.


----------



## Oil of OLED

meburdick said:


> Thanks, but I'm looking for bass/treble tone settings as opposed to subwoofer volume. I want to be able to control the mids and highs as well as the lows. And I have zero interest in changing sound settings because I switched from a movie to the news or vice versa.


I hear ya. Are you sure you don't have room for a receiver & separate speakers? If not, for simplicity's sake I would go Sonos or Bose — maybe get both and return whichever sounds better to you.


----------



## meburdick

Oil of OLED said:


> I hear ya. Are you sure you don't have room for a receiver & separate speakers? If not, for simplicity's sake I would go Sonos or Bose — maybe get both and return whichever sounds better to you.


I have the room for the receiver, but I have no interest in trying to fit speakers cleanly into this room. A soundbar is simply the cleanest way to accomplish what I'm after.

I'm not a fan of Bose - there are very, very few things they've ever produced that I like the sound of. Sonos might be an option, but it seems awfully expensive for what you get. And, again, I'm ONLY looking to reproduce sound from the TV viewing experience. Zero music or other types of inputs. Since Sonos seems to be more adept at more than just the TV piece, I feel like I would be paying for something I really wouldn't ever use.


----------



## PlanetAVS

meburdick said:


> I have the room for the receiver, but I have no interest in trying to fit speakers cleanly into this room. A soundbar is simply the cleanest way to accomplish what I'm after.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Bose - there are very, very few things they've ever produced that I like the sound of. Sonos might be an option, but it seems awfully expensive for what you get. And, again, I'm ONLY looking to reproduce sound from the TV viewing experience. Zero music or other types of inputs. Since Sonos seems to be more adept at more than just the TV piece, I feel like I would be paying for something I really wouldn't ever use.


Are there settings in any soundbar to adapt to the native sound format of the content? If not, I don't see how you can get around having to click a button to toggle between sound modes when you switch from movies to TV. Unless you just want to set it to stereo and forget about it?


----------



## meburdick

PlanetAVS said:


> Are there settings in any soundbar to adapt to the native sound format of the content? If not, I don't see how you can get around having to click a button to toggle between sound modes when you switch from movies to TV. Unless you just want to set it to stereo and forget about it?


Every audio playback device I've ever used has the ability to properly detect stereo, 3.1, 5.1, etc. and decode it properly - that includes soundbars. The problem I'm trying to avoid is to have to change from "TV" to "Movie" simply because I want to turn on the fake Atmos piece or whatever for full, rich sound during a movie (taking full advantage of the investment). And I don't want to have to go the other way either, purely to avoid an "echo" that the Z9F apparently introduces with the fake Atmos settings if you're decoding basic stereo like a newscast.

TBH, there should be a way for the Soundbar to have settings that it invokes for stereo and others that it invokes for 3.1 or 5.1. And those settings should include whether or not the fake Atmos is on or not.


----------



## PlanetAVS

meburdick said:


> Every audio playback device I've ever used has the ability to properly detect stereo, 3.1, 5.1, etc. and decode it properly - that includes soundbars. The problem I'm trying to avoid is to have to change from "TV" to "Movie" simply because I want to turn on the fake Atmos piece or whatever for full, rich sound during a movie (taking full advantage of the investment). And I don't want to have to go the other way either, purely to avoid an "echo" that the Z9F apparently introduces with the fake Atmos settings if you're decoding basic stereo like a newscast.
> 
> TBH, there should be a way for the Soundbar to have settings that it invokes for stereo and others that it invokes for 3.1 or 5.1. And those settings should include whether or not the fake Atmos is on or not.


I think we are talking about the same thing. Whether there is a soundbar that detects and automatically switches sound mode based on the incoming signal. As far as I know there isn't, not like video devices which can adapt to the incoming signal (4k, HDR, Dolby Vision, 60 Hz etc). Which means you either pick a default mode to decode or accept that you have to click a few buttons when switching use cases.


----------



## meburdick

PlanetAVS said:


> I think we are talking about the same thing. Whether there is a soundbar that detects and automatically switches sound mode based on the incoming signal. As far as I know there isn't, not like video devices which can adapt to the incoming signal (4k, HDR, Dolby Vision, 60 Hz etc). Which means you either pick a default mode to decode or accept that you have to click a few buttons when switching use cases.


Yeah... That's what I'm saying would be nice to have, but isn't out there. 

It's too bad that the Z9F is the only one in the mix that's 3.1.


----------



## PlanetAVS

meburdick said:


> Yeah... That's what I'm saying would be nice to have, but isn't out there.
> 
> It's too bad that the Z9F is the only one in the mix that's 3.1.


What budget are you looking at? I'm considering the Nakamichi 9.2 or the upcoming 5.2 that they are releasing this month.


----------



## meburdick

PlanetAVS said:


> What budget are you looking at? I'm considering the Nakamichi 9.2 or the upcoming 5.2 that they are releasing this month.


The 9.2 is total overkill and beyond what I'd like to be spending. If I could keep it under $500, that would be ideal. The 7.1 looks interesting, and I might take a look at it since I could pay for most of it with Best Buy Rewards. It would really come down to whether it sounded worth it or not (as long as it supports HDMI-CEC and can do everything I need in one "mode").


----------



## PlanetAVS

meburdick said:


> The 9.2 is total overkill and beyond what I'd like to be spending. If I could keep it under $500, that would be ideal. The 7.1 looks interesting, and I might take a look at it since I could pay for most of it with Best Buy Rewards. It would really come down to whether it sounded worth it or not (as long as it supports HDMI-CEC and can do everything I need in one "mode").


I believe the 7.1 that you see on Bestbuy.com for $499 is an older model year and is discontinued. The current 7.1 goes for $649. The upcoming new 5.2 will sell for $599. With two subwoofers I'm pretty sure you won't be complaining about "tinny sound" 

The current year models support ARC. You could always try it and return it at Best buy.


----------



## meburdick

PlanetAVS said:


> I believe the 7.1 that you see on Bestbuy.com for $499 is an older model year and is discontinued. The current 7.1 goes for $649. The upcoming new 5.2 will sell for $599. With two subwoofers I'm pretty sure you won't be complaining about "tinny sound"
> 
> The current year models support ARC. You could always try it and return it at Best buy.


You really need to pay more attention to what I don't write.. lol

The 7.1 I was mentioning is the current model year and goes for $650. That's why I was saying it looked interesting and could work since I could cover most of the cost with rewards. I think last year's model is sold out and not available.

While it's true that I don't want thin, tinny sound, I also don't want to have to rattle the walls to get rid of it.


----------



## PlanetAVS

meburdick said:


> You really need to pay more attention to what I don't write.. lol
> 
> The 7.1 I was mentioning is the current model year and goes for $650. That's why I was saying it looked interesting and could work since I could cover most of the cost with rewards. I think last year's model is sold out and not available.
> 
> While it's true that I don't want thin, tinny sound, I also don't want to have to rattle the walls to get rid of it.


Gotcha. Have you looked at the AVS top 10? The Yamaha YAS-207 and the Samsung 650 might be a fit?

http://www.avsforum.com/best-soundbars-2017/


----------



## meburdick

PlanetAVS said:


> Gotcha. Have you looked at the AVS top 10? The Yamaha YAS-207 and the Samsung 650 might be a fit?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/best-soundbars-2017/


I hadn't looked at that specific write-up, but I've looked at pretty much everything listed and more. If I'm going to go with improving the audio, I'd really like to get at least 3.1 (which the Yammy doesn't offer). Also, I've tried Samsung sound bars in the past and they are the reason that my primary set is now using my put-back-into-service AVR with new Klipsch reference speakers for the front, and SVS sub, a Klipsch center channel, and some older Pioneer rears. 

Yep, you read that right... I hated that soundbar's quality so much that I gave up and rebuilt the closet behind my TV to accommodate the AVR and other video boxes and bought new Klipsch speakers and a sub to put a surround system in.

This time around, I need to control the footprint. So, it needs to be a soundbar. The HTST5000 gets great reviews, but it's way expensive. I could save myself quite a bit of money over local by buying on line, but I would need to know for certain that it kicks butt before I dropped the money on it that way.

It's too bad that there isn't any place to hear the Nakamichi before buying it. At least not around here.


----------



## PlanetAVS

meburdick said:


> I hadn't looked at that specific write-up, but I've looked at pretty much everything listed and more. If I'm going to go with improving the audio, I'd really like to get at least 3.1 (which the Yammy doesn't offer). Also, I've tried Samsung sound bars in the past and they are the reason that my primary set is now using my put-back-into-service AVR with new Klipsch reference speakers for the front, and SVS sub, a Klipsch center channel, and some older Pioneer rears.
> 
> Yep, you read that right... I hated that soundbar's quality so much that I gave up and rebuilt the closet behind my TV to accommodate the AVR and other video boxes and bought new Klipsch speakers and a sub to put a surround system in.
> 
> This time around, I need to control the footprint. So, it needs to be a soundbar. The HTST5000 gets great reviews, but it's way expensive. I could save myself quite a bit of money over local by buying on line, but I would need to know for certain that it kicks butt before I dropped the money on it that way.
> 
> It's too bad that there isn't any place to hear the Nakamichi before buying it. At least not around here.


Yep I'm an AVR guy as well but am in the market for a future family room after a move. Like you, I need to control the footprint mainly for WAF purposes otherwise I would go all man cave and have a family room decorated with electronics :nerd:

If i go with the Nakamichi, I'll order through Walmart which will give me 90 days to return if I'm not happy.


----------



## meburdick

PlanetAVS said:


> Yep I'm an AVR guy as well but am in the market for a future family room after a move. Like you, I need to control the footprint mainly for WAF purposes otherwise I would go all man cave and have a family room decorated with electronics :nerd:
> 
> If i go with the Nakamichi, I'll order through Walmart which will give me 90 days to return if I'm not happy.


Stopped in to Best Buy and bought the Z9F since they have it in stock. The Nakamichi are all "order only", and I honestly don't think I like the look of it. I'm trying to keep things REALLY clean looking, and that particular bar just isn't. It's a little too "wild" looking for what I'm after.

The Z9F was an absolute BEAR to get set up so that the sub would link. It's sitting in front of a Sony 65" TV and it blocks the IR port. Why do manufacturers do this stupid stuff? What's even more dumb is that Sony had the foresight to include an IR passthrough option (nice!) but it's off by default. What?!?! I turned it on and the bar no longer is an obstacle for the TV remote.

The sound so far is decent, but I am still tinkering. I purposely tried watching the news and didn't really notice an issue, but I'm going to scrutinize it for a while and see what happens. If it stays pretty clean, I'll add the rears and see how that goes.


----------



## newbie05

PlanetAVS said:


> In looking at the reviews, the Soundscape looks like it was a high end soundbar from 4+ years ago which explains why it doesn't have current day features like wifi and HDMI inputs. You can stream music from another device via bluetooth to it but for the price, I would look for something more up to date.
> 
> The PW looks to be a newer model and is probably comparable sound quality but that's just a guess based on the price range.
> 
> I would look at the Nakamichi Shockwafe 9.2 or 7.2 series as another consideration.


Thank you Planet AVS! I think you are right it makes sense to go with PW Soundbar. If need be i can attach a subwoofer. I was earlier leaning more towards the Soundscape but I think the new one will surely match the quality of Soundscape.


----------



## brushrop03

*Recommendations w/o breaking the bank*

Looking at spending between $300-400 (via amazon)

This will pair with my 4K TV and blu ray player in my office which is small....about 10.5' x 11'

No other components will be connected (cable, game system, etc). Don't really need 4K pass thru, if I can use arc and HDMI Audio In.

Mostly used for movies.

Was considering the Yamaha 207, Polk Mini, Samsung S650. I've been reading the Yamaha 107 + subwoofer may be better option than the 207 due to crossover issues.

Eventually going to move to a 5.1 setup, so not looking for anything too fancy right now. 

Any other recommendations would be great. Thanks!


----------



## 4rpr

brushrop03 said:


> Looking at spending between $300-400 (via amazon)
> 
> 
> 
> This will pair with my 4K TV and blu ray player in my office which is small....about 10.5' x 11'
> 
> 
> 
> No other components will be connected (cable, game system, etc). Don't really need 4K pass thru, if I can use arc and HDMI Audio In.
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly used for movies.
> 
> 
> 
> Was considering the Yamaha 207, Polk Mini, Samsung S650. I've been reading the Yamaha 107 + subwoofer may be better option than the 207 due to crossover issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually going to move to a 5.1 setup, so not looking for anything too fancy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Any other recommendations would be great. Thanks!




I read the same about going against Yamaha 207 and going with 107 with sub, but which sub is best to get and will work with it?


----------



## Sc4r

I've been wondering for a while on which soundbar to buy for my bedroom, it's not the smallest bedroom and there is like a 8 feet (almost 3 meter) distance between me and my C7. 
My options at the moment are: 
Yamaha YSP-5600/2700 or the Sony HT ST-5000
I can get all of them for the same price of 800 euro's through a special programme at work. Unfortunately, I have not been able to listen to any of them but going by the reviews every single one of them are of top notch quality when it comes to soundbars and that's what matters to me. 
Music streaming is irrelevant to me and the Dolby Atmos functionality is a nice plus but not my biggest reason for choosing one of these fellas.
So yeah, which one would you recommend me the most for watching TV, movies (which are mostly going to be streamed) and most importantly, gaming. Perhaps there is something else anyone could recommend me?
Some advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Sc4r said:


> I've been wondering for a while on which soundbar to buy for my bedroom, it's not the smallest bedroom and there is like a 8 feet (almost 3 meter) distance between me and my C7.
> My options at the moment are:
> Yamaha YSP-5600/2700 or the Sony HT ST-5000
> I can get all of them for the same price of 800 euro's through a special programme at work. Unfortunately, I have not been able to listen to any of them but going by the reviews every single one of them are of top notch quality when it comes to soundbars and that's what matters to me.
> Music streaming is irrelevant to me and the Dolby Atmos functionality is a nice plus but not my biggest reason for choosing one of these fellas.
> So yeah, which one would you recommend me the most for watching TV, movies (which are mostly going to be streamed) and most importantly, gaming. Perhaps there is something else anyone could recommend me?
> Some advice will be greatly appreciated.


Not sure if they are available in Europe but if they are, consider the Nakamichi 9.2 with surrounds in a dipole config. Or the 5.2 if you don't have room for surrounds in your bedroom.


----------



## Sc4r

PlanetAVS said:


> Not sure if they are available in Europe but if they are, consider the Nakamichi 9.2 with surrounds in a dipole config. Or the 5.2 if you don't have room for surrounds in your bedroom.


I have heard some exceptionally good things about the Nakamichi Shockwafe line but unfortunately, these products are not available to buy in Europe. 
I'd have prefered to buy a small-ish home cinema set instead of a "high end" sound bar but I don't think that's very appropriate for a semi-big bedroom.


----------



## brushrop03

Sc4r said:


> I've been wondering for a while on which soundbar to buy for my bedroom, it's not the smallest bedroom and there is like a 8 feet (almost 3 meter) distance between me and my C7.
> My options at the moment are:
> Yamaha YSP-5600/2700 or the Sony HT ST-5000
> I can get all of them for the same price of 800 euro's through a special programme at work. Unfortunately, I have not been able to listen to any of them but going by the reviews every single one of them are of top notch quality when it comes to soundbars and that's what matters to me.
> Music streaming is irrelevant to me and the Dolby Atmos functionality is a nice plus but not my biggest reason for choosing one of these fellas.
> So yeah, which one would you recommend me the most for watching TV, movies (which are mostly going to be streamed) and most importantly, gaming. Perhaps there is something else anyone could recommend me?
> Some advice will be greatly appreciated.


800 euros. I'm jealous. You can't go wrong with either. Both are are the top. I haven't heard the Yamaha, but the Sony sounded great when I checked it out at a big box store (though we were in a an average size room to listen)


----------



## PlanetAVS

brushrop03 said:


> 800 euros. I'm jealous. You can't go wrong with either. Both are are the top. I haven't heard the Yamaha, but the Sony sounded great when I checked it out at a big box store (though we were in a an average size room to listen)


+1 on the Sony. I heard it on the open floor at a Best Buy (with the volume up) and it sounds awesome.


----------



## big-d

Hello
I just ordered a Sony 65X900F and now I am looking for a sound bar with surrounds. All I use it for it for is streaming from my Apple TV 4k. I use Directv Now, YouTube Videos and Netflix. From my understanding since I only stream I really don’t have a need for DTS:x, is that accurate?
I purchased the Sony Z9F surround setup and I am currently using it but the sound quality is just kind of meh. The sound immersion is pretty good but listening to music is subpar. I also have a sonos playbar with surrounds but that does not support the new surround formats
I am leaning towards either keeping the Z9F or waiting to see what the new Sonos announcement has on June 6th. Assuming it is an updated playbar that uses HDMI I am not sure my TV would allow for newer surround modes anyway. In the TV manual it shows it supports the formats below
ARC Output Format: Two channel linear PCM: 48 kHz 16 bits, Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS
Does “Two Channel linear PCM” mean that I would not get DD+ over arc? I think I am thinking that “two Channels” means stereo but it might mean something else. And then the next question would be if it does output DD+ over arc does that only include the apps on the TV or would it pass through from my Apple TV
I like the Sony Z9F because it has HDMI inputs and I don’t have to worry about arc limitations however I like sonos better because of the sound quality and ability to expand the system.
I bought the Sony Z9F open box at BB for $750 including the rears but I honestly don’t feel the sound quality is worth the money even at $750. Also, the small speakers and cheap build quality kind of turn me off. Maybe it’s a placebo effect with the small speakers but I do think they sound a little tinny. 
What are the chances of the new sonos playbar to have multiple hdmi inputs? What are the chances of it having atmos and DV pass through?
My issue is that my last return date for the sony is June 2nd and the sonos event is on the 6th. If I return the Sony setup and Sonos doesn’t offer anything that would work for me then I lost out on the good deal for the sony setup. I would never pay $1200 for it. I feel like the sony has all the tech specs I want but the sound quality just isn’t there. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sikay7

Hey all,

Could really do with your advice. I’ve been going around in circles for a while now.

Just moved into a new house. I’ve had a 5.1 setup for years, but now I just don’t have the space for rear speakers. So, I’m looking for a Soundbar. I know it will never be as good as a full surround setup, but what would people recommend for someone who watches predominantly Blu-Rays & DVDs, streams Netflix/Amazon Video, plays on a PS4 Pro, and has a LG 49SJ800V TV? Obviously, I’d love the sound to be as immersive as possible (but definitely without rears).

I’ve looked at the LG SK10Y and SJ9 - as it would be nice to have everything as LG. But, I’m also looking at the Sony HT-ST5000 and ZF9, and the Bose Soundtouch 300 (with Base module). I’m not that bothered about the price, just want to get the right Soundbar for me and the space. The Bose would fit nicely under the TV, as would the ZF9, the others are all much wider than the TV, so I’d have to mount it and have the bar running underneath/in front. Not really an issue, but thought I’d mention it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## loco_chico

Sikay7 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Could really do with your advice. I’ve been going around in circles for a while now.
> 
> Just moved into a new house. I’ve had a 5.1 setup for years, but now I just don’t have the space for rear speakers. So, I’m looking for a Soundbar. I know it will never be as good as a full surround setup, but what would people recommend for someone who watches predominantly Blu-Rays & DVDs, streams Netflix/Amazon Video, plays on a PS4 Pro, and has a LG 49SJ800V TV? Obviously, I’d love the sound to be as immersive as possible (but definitely without rears).
> 
> I’ve looked at the LG SK10Y and SJ9 - as it would be nice to have everything as LG. But, I’m also looking at the Sony HT-ST5000 and ZF9, and the Bose Soundtouch 300 (with Base module). I’m not that bothered about the price, just want to get the right Soundbar for me and the space. The Bose would fit nicely under the TV, as would the ZF9, the others are all much wider than the TV, so I’d have to mount it and have the bar running underneath/in front. Not really an issue, but thought I’d mention it.
> 
> Thoughts?


Hi, 

I also couldn't have rears so after 2 months od searching I went with ST5000. I love it. With great subwoofer the soundbar is all about drama and can pin you down in front of the tv even for a stupid movie trailer. The surround effect is subtle, but present and I'm still tinkering with Atmos (I'm having troubles with hearing the effect above me but to be honest- in dolby atmos cinema I also didn't hear the rain above me . The atmos tracks played through St-5000 expand the soundstage instead of giving a precise height effect. But as far as I know- You can't expect more from a soundbar. 

Also, the high notes are crystal clear, but it lacks mid tones, which might be an issue for some. Other than that the bar is a great piece of technology, and overall in terms of simple sound reproduction is noticeably better than all of its competition.


----------



## otranto300

*Best DAMN Soundbar for PS4, Cable TV, Music streaming?*

What should I get? 
The Atmos marketing is BS, since there is just 10 blurays with Atmos, and nobody watches the same movie again at home after watching it in a theater.

And there No Atmos on Netflix or app streaming services either.

I use DIRECTV or CABLE like normal people do anyway. _Cord Cutters are fools._

*Ok, so what's the best soundbar (no rears) to blast up my house for under $1,000?*


----------



## otranto300

Sikay7 said:


> predominantly Blu-Rays & DVDs, streams Netflix/Amazon Video, plays on a PS4 Pro, and has a LG 49SJ800V TV?


I cut my cord for 2 days and realized I was missing ESPN, TRAVEL, HISTORY, AMC, basically 100 channels and I can surf it. APPS suck with buffering issues and limited content.

And Cable is in TRUEHD DOLBY nowadays anyways.


----------



## Zoland2020

otranto300 said:


> What should I get?
> The Atmos marketing is BS, since there is just 10 blurays with Atmos, and nobody watches the same movie again at home after watching it in a theater.
> 
> And there No Atmos on Netflix or app streaming services either.
> 
> I use DIRECTV or CABLE like normal people do anyway. _Cord Cutters are fools._
> 
> *Ok, so what's the best soundbar (no rears) to blast up my house for under $1,000?*


BS! Dolby Atmos (and even its fairly less popular rival DTS:X) is growing more & more content every month. Dolby Atmos also exists on Vudu, Netflix (only Netflix originals at the moment though), and even a few games on Xbox One! Here's the list of every Dolby Atmos movie released to date as of now:
http://www.nextgenhometheater.com/dolby-atmos-blu-ray-movies/

And to answer your question for a good soundbar, since you mostly watch regular TV, I'll give you up to 5 suggestions to help you out:
1. Sonos Playbar
2. Bose Soundtouch 300
3. Focal Dimension 
4. Yamaha YAS-107 (you can add a subwoofer of your choice if you want more bass)
5. Vizio SB3621N‑E8


----------



## otranto300

Zoland2020 said:


> BS! Dolby Atmos (and even its fairly less popular rival DTS:X) is growing more & more content every month. Dolby Atmos also exists on Vudu, Netflix (only Netflix originals at the moment though), and even a few games on Xbox One!


What? Netflix has Atmos? Which one?


----------



## Макс Синєгуб

Hello. I have a LG OLED65E6V and a OPPO UDP-203. What soundbar to choose for watching movies? The cheaper the better.

*There are such options:*
JBL Bar 3.1
JBL Bar 2.1
Polk MagniFi Mini
Klipsch Reference RSB-8
...
Thanks.


----------



## Zoland2020

otranto300 said:


> What? Netflix has Atmos? Which one?


Netflix on Xbox One, Windows 10, and LG OLED TVs have Dolby Atmos. Movies & TV shows such as Bright, Lost in Space, The Punisher, Altered Carbon, The Cloverfield Paradox, Mudbound, and The Ritual are Atmos Netflix content I can think of off my head.


----------



## meburdick

otranto300 said:


> What? Netflix has Atmos? Which one?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=netflix+content+with+atmos

First result should suffice.


----------



## super kermit

Moving from a 7.1 system to a sound bar - is this stupid?

I am trying to de-clutter the living room which also serves as the office in a one-bedroom apartment.

Viewing distance couch to TV 3m
Room is 6m long by 3m wide
TV is a 65" LG OLED C8
Nvidia Shield
HTPC with 40TB
Movies are 1080P to UHD 4k on HTPC
4k netflix

RECEIVER Sony STR 860

CENTRE subsonic PC1 

FRONT Klipsch R-15M Reference Bookshelf Pair

SIDE SURROUND Klipsch Synergy S 10

REAR Klipsch Synergy S 10

SUB none

1. budget. up to $2000 on just the soundbar

2. Size requirements/limits. NIL

3. Room dimensions. 3m x 6m

4. Primary Use Home Theatre only

5. Listening habits. In a unit/apartment, so I have neighbours

6. Appearance requirements. NIL, but I am trying to declutter

7. Timeframe. now

8. MUST have the ability to add in a set of rear speakers at the same time (ie included from factory or as an upgrade)

Features wanted
netflix etc can run from the TV or via the shield.
HDMI for HTPC, nvidia shield and hopefully a spare input
Dolby ATMOS DTS X etc
Dolby Vision and HDR 
rear speakers


----------



## Oil of OLED

super kermit said:


> Moving from a 7.1 system to a sound bar - is this stupid?
> 
> I am trying to de-clutter the living room which also serves as the office in a one-bedroom apartment.


This is an easy one. Sony Z9F w/ the added rears; it's literally the only soundbar that ticks all of your boxes. $1200

Another way to go could be to get a Denon x3400h receiver, a passive soundbar, and a decent subwoofer like the BasX8 or BasX10. To round out the system, put two Atmos modules on either side of the soundbar or on top of your existing Klipsch speakers (depending on how you orient them). With Audyssey's Low Frequency Containment setting, you can make the subwoofer avoid the lowest frequencies — that means you get fuller sound without complaints from the neighbors. Good luck!


----------



## Oil of OLED

otranto300 said:


> What should I get?
> The Atmos marketing is BS, since there is just 10 blurays with Atmos, and nobody watches the same movie again at home after watching it in a theater.
> 
> And there No Atmos on Netflix or app streaming services either.
> 
> I use DIRECTV or CABLE like normal people do anyway. _Cord Cutters are fools._
> 
> *Ok, so what's the best soundbar (no rears) to blast up my house for under $1,000?*


"Normal people?" I think you mean to say old people.  Between my OLED TV apps, Roku, and PS4, I don't miss anything, and I definitely don't miss the cable bill. To each their own.

Netflix and Vudu have Atmos, and newer soundbars like the Z9F use DTS Neural:X to simulate height effects (even if the content isn't in Atmos or DTS:X). Neural:X works surprisingly well!

For your situation I would recommend the Bose because it has great room correction functionality. The Bose/Sonos subs are out of your budget, and I think the Bose is the better product if you can't add the sub.

You could also spend a few hundred dollars more and get a premium soundbar like the Paradigm Soundscape or the MartinLogan Cadence. The Cadence has Anthem Room Correction, which is pretty #$*%-ing epic for a Soundbar. There are all great choices if you want to put sound quality and simplicity over features like Atmos & DTS:X. Good luck!


----------



## Макс Синєгуб

What is better for movies - a Klipsch RSB-11 or a JBL BAR 3.1?


----------



## mister86

I was looking to get a really good soundbar. My budget is anywhere from $1000-1800 for a soundbar. What do you recommend? I mainly watch movies and play videogames. Do I need to get wireless rears (ceiling mounted)? Here are some of the ones I have looked at, but all have pros/cons that I am not sure about. Would love the wisdom that this forum has. Thank you!


Yamaha YSP-5600
Bose Soundtream 300 + Acoustimass 300 + Invisible 300 wireless speakers
Sony HT-ST5000
Martin Logan Motion Vision X
Martin Logan Cadence
Integra DLB-5


Any other ones I am missing or not considering?


----------



## Pats & Sox fan

mister86 said:


> I was looking to get a really good soundbar. My budget is anywhere from $1000-1800 for a soundbar. What do you recommend? I mainly watch movies and play videogames. Do I need to get wireless rears (ceiling mounted)? Here are some of the ones I have looked at, but all have pros/cons that I am not sure about. Would love the wisdom that this forum has. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Yamaha YSP-5600
> Bose Soundtream 300 + Acoustimass 300 + Invisible 300 wireless speakers
> Sony HT-ST5000
> Martin Logan Motion Vision X
> Martin Logan Cadence
> Integra DLB-5
> 
> 
> Any other ones I am missing or not considering?


I just downsized from a house to a condo (so not looking for over the top loudness) and want a soundbar system with surround sound speakers to fill a 300 sq. ft. room to complement my new 65" OLED. I think I have it boiled down to a Sonos Playbase and two Play Ones or the Sony Z9F and the surround speakers. Not sure Atmos is worthwhile at this point. Will use the system for cable, Netflix/Amazon, some Blu Rays and music. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## chits007

Help me choose between Vizio SB3821-D6(2016) & SB3621n-E6 (2017).

3821 has google cast support .
Whose woofer is better ?


----------



## Naekyr

mister86 said:


> I was looking to get a really good soundbar. My budget is anywhere from $1000-1800 for a soundbar. What do you recommend? I mainly watch movies and play videogames. Do I need to get wireless rears (ceiling mounted)? Here are some of the ones I have looked at, but all have pros/cons that I am not sure about. Would love the wisdom that this forum has. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Yamaha YSP-5600
> Bose Soundtream 300 + Acoustimass 300 + Invisible 300 wireless speakers
> Sony HT-ST5000
> Martin Logan Motion Vision X
> Martin Logan Cadence
> Integra DLB-5
> 
> 
> Any other ones I am missing or not considering?


 
If you have space for wireless rears then get these - virtual surround can't beat real speakers - however if you did not have the space, the YSP-5600 (if you can fit it) would be the best pick, it's 40+ directional drivers can deliver a very convincing atmos experience in the right conditions (including hearing sounds behind you)


If you are gonna go with the soundbar, sub and wireless rears then you have many, many options


How important is dolby atmos, how important is dts:x or are you happy with normal 5.1 sound, do you prefer sound quality or formats like atmos/dts:x etc?


These things will determine which option is best for you, there is no perfect product out there unfortunately




Current options for a full setup (soundbar, sub and rears) you've got the Sony Z9F, LG SK10Y and coming soon the Samsung N950 - you've also got others on the market like the Bose and the Sonos which are 5.1 systems with no Atmos/DTS:X


The Sony, LG and Samsung systems can give you the height sound effect from atmos etc, however they may not deliver the best sound quality (sound quality is also subjective) - unfortunately the soundbars with the best sound quality may not support Atmos etc and also may not do HDR pass-through or may not have enough HDMI ports for you etc so this is a decision to make


Currently games don't offer Atmos support as far as I'm aware - only bluray movies




Once you can decide which features you require in your soundbar (factor in which sound formats you want, how important is sound quality, how important is streaming music, how important is product reliability and customer support (fixing issues), how many input ports do you need for your devices etc) and once you can narrow this down, find the soundbar setups that have what you want and go listen to them - make sure you listen to them before buying


----------



## geeman503

Hey All, 

Just picked up this sound bar and mostly got it all working. One thing: How to get Atmos from Netflix app via ARC with 2017 LG OLED E7P. Dolby Vision comes through but no Atmos or at least no Atmos indicator. Would love a clue on any settings that might wake this up.


----------



## meburdick

geeman503 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just picked up this sound bar and mostly got it all working. One thing: How to get Atmos from Netflix app via ARC with 2017 LG OLED E7P. Dolby Vision comes through but no Atmos or at least no Atmos indicator. Would love a clue on any settings that might wake this up.


This isn't a thread for a specific soundbar. So, no idea how to help with "this sound bar" as you indicated.


----------



## PlanetAVS

geeman503 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just picked up this sound bar and mostly got it all working. One thing: How to get Atmos from Netflix app via ARC with 2017 LG OLED E7P. Dolby Vision comes through but no Atmos or at least no Atmos indicator. Would love a clue on any settings that might wake this up.


The ATMOS indicator won't trigger on the TV like the Dolby Vision indicator does. It should trigger on the soundbar on screen display. Which soundbar are you using?


----------



## geeman503

PlanetAVS said:


> The ATMOS indicator won't trigger on the TV like the Dolby Vision indicator does. It should trigger on the soundbar on screen display. Which soundbar are you using?


My bad. I thought I was in my sound bar thread (Sony HT-ST5000). My TV does display the Atmos and Dolby Vision indicator on Netflix if the content is such. Example: when I use the internal TV speaker both these indicators pop up on the TV screen. If I output through ARC I see the Dolby Vision indicator but not the Atmos indicator. I'm hoping this is just weirdness as the Atmos content is technically coming over Dolby Digital + so perhaps doesn't display. The Sony sound bar does not have a good option for displaying the technical information on screen through the ARC connection. It shows only the input name on the bar itself and displays nothing actually on screen through that connection.


----------



## PlanetAVS

geeman503 said:


> My bad. I thought I was in my sound bar thread (Sony HT-ST5000). My TV does display the Atmos and Dolby Vision indicator on Netflix if the content is such. Example: when I use the internal TV speaker both these indicators pop up on the TV screen. If I output through ARC I see the Dolby Vision indicator but not the Atmos indicator. I'm hoping this is just weirdness as the Atmos content is technically coming over Dolby Digital + so perhaps doesn't display. The Sony sound bar does not have a good option for displaying the technical information on screen through the ARC connection. It shows only the input name on the bar itself and displays nothing actually on screen through that connection.


The OLED will display the ATMOS indicator if you're using the internal speakers, or if you are using an ATMOS source connected to the TV. However once you pass the audio out via ARC or optical, the audio sound mode no longer displays as you suggested. In this case, the sound mode will be displayed on your AVR (or soundbar in your case, if the soundbar has an onscreen display for it). I'm surprised that the Sony wouldn't indicate the sound mode. I would check in the Sony soundbar thread on how to enable that (assuming it's possible).


----------



## geeman503

PlanetAVS said:


> The OLED will display the ATMOS indicator if you're using the internal speakers, or if you are using an ATMOS source connected to the TV. However once you pass the audio out via ARC or optical, the audio sound mode no longer displays as you suggested. In this case, the sound mode will be displayed on your AVR (or soundbar in your case, if the soundbar has an onscreen display for it). I'm surprised that the Sony wouldn't indicate the sound mode. I would check in the Sony soundbar thread on how to enable that (assuming it's possible).


Got it! I can display the audio format on the front of the sound bar and it displays Dolby Atmos. I swear I pushed that DISPLAY button a hundred times and nothing happened but apparently I did not in this case. I can now say the sound bar is fully functional! Thanks for help!


----------



## Wahid Hadi

Which setup would you guys think is worth the money? Given that the Sony Z9F w/ rear speakers is similar in price to the Nakamichi 9.2, is not having Atmos for the Nakamichi worth the extra subs and surround speakers? I’m throwing in the Bose Soundtouch 300 with sub into the mix too. All similar in price point ~$1000-$1200. 

I have an 85 inch X900F coming in today and wanted to pair it up with a decent sound system.


----------



## meburdick

Wahid Hadi said:


> Which setup would you guys think is worth the money? Given that the Sony Z9F w/ rear speakers is similar in price to the Nakamichi 9.2, is not having Atmos for the Nakamichi worth the extra subs and surround speakers? I’m throwing in the Bose Soundtouch 300 with sub into the mix too. All similar in price point ~$1000-$1200.
> 
> I have an 85 inch X900F coming in today and wanted to pair it up with a decent sound system.


For me, I chose the Sony because the look of the Nakamichi simply didn't fit. I was trying to keep things clean and somewhat simple, and it looks too "funky." Additionally, I like that the Sony has a passthrough IR function on it. Because I have the bar directly in front of the TV, and because it otherwise blocks the IR receiver for the remote, it would be completely useless without this feature. Turning this on allows the bar to block the receiver yet still pass the signal through from the remote control to the TV. Why Sony doesn't have this feature on by default is beyond me... Glad I stumbled across it.


----------



## Micarina

Wahid Hadi said:


> Which setup would you guys think is worth the money? Given that the Sony Z9F w/ rear speakers is similar in price to the Nakamichi 9.2, is not having Atmos for the Nakamichi worth the extra subs and surround speakers? I’m throwing in the Bose Soundtouch 300 with sub into the mix too. All similar in price point ~$1000-$1200.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an 85 inch X900F coming in today and wanted to pair it up with a decent sound system.




As for me, an owner of nakamichi 9.2, my recommendation surely goes to the nakamichi. Although it is slightly taller compared to the z9f but the extra subwoofer makes whole lot of different. It is not just about giving more powerful bass but also more immersive. It feels like it is coming from all direction (soundbar sub is typically more localizable due to higher crossover frequency). 

Regarding on the atmos, it depends on how’s your content consumption behavior. For me, it support neural x upmixing so even streaming contents like Netflix with surround 5.1 works well with 4 rear speakers. I know it is crazy system for a soundbar with 2 subs and 4 rears but it is definitely a very good buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micarina

meburdick said:


> For me, I chose the Sony because the look of the Nakamichi simply didn't fit. I was trying to keep things clean and somewhat simple, and it looks too "funky." Additionally, I like that the Sony has a passthrough IR function on it. Because I have the bar directly in front of the TV, and because it otherwise blocks the IR receiver for the remote, it would be completely useless without this feature. Turning this on allows the bar to block the receiver yet still pass the signal through from the remote control to the TV. Why Sony doesn't have this feature on by default is beyond me... Glad I stumbled across it.




How’s the experience with the virtual atmos effect so far? Would be great if you can share your experience with us for consideration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahid Hadi

Micarina said:


> As for me, an owner of nakamichi 9.2, my recommendation surely goes to the nakamichi. Although it is slightly taller compared to the z9f but the extra subwoofer makes whole lot of different. It is not just about giving more powerful bass but also more immersive. It feels like it is coming from all direction (soundbar sub is typically more localizable due to higher crossover frequency).
> 
> Regarding on the atmos, it depends on how’s your content consumption behavior. For me, it support neural x upmixing so even streaming contents like Netflix with surround 5.1 works well with 4 rear speakers. I know it is crazy system for a soundbar with 2 subs and 4 rears but it is definitely a very good buy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you think with the new Dolby mandate, it'll make the Nakamichi less attractive?


----------



## Micarina

Wahid Hadi said:


> Do you think with the new Dolby mandate, it'll make the Nakamichi less attractive?



I am not sure how’s the thing will turn out later but as far as my experience with nakamichi, their customer support is superb. You can check out on their thread on the forum and you will see lots of people sharing their great experience and support received from naka. I’m pretty sure they are looking into it right now. You can just write then an email and I’m sure you will get the response from them pretty quick. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meburdick

Micarina said:


> How’s the experience with the virtual atmos effect so far? Would be great if you can share your experience with us for consideration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I have enabled the feature, I've noticed it adds a spatial effect that seems to make the experience feel more immersive. In general, though, I don't turn it on. The sound bar is connected to a TV that gets a variety of uses, and I want everything on one remote (just the TV). When you're watching something that is pure dialog (news broadcasts, stand-up comedy special, talk show, etc.), the effect doesn't add much and might even detract a little. So, I leave it off.

I do have the rears which only provide audio with those sources that have it encoded. So, those never need any adjustments and "just work." They are a nice addition.

There is a lot of discussion about how having multiple subs makes for a more immersive experience. However, sub PLACEMENT still rules the roost. If you know what the "sub crawl" is, then you understand how to optimize its placement. And, with even just one, you can still get an excellent low frequency experience.

As an aside, the whole reason most systems were always built with a single sub is because they carry frequencies that we feel as opposed to hear. And, since they're not really "heard", there's no need to separate them into R and L channels and instead the signal is monaural. The addition of a second sub allows for more subtlety while still providing an immersive effect. And, you can potentially better cover the room. HOWEVER - placement is still king. And, you could theoretically place two subs such that they partially or wholly cancel each other out in certain areas of the room and you could end up with a much worse overall experience than using a single sub.

In a nutshell, the more complex your setup, the more you need to know what you're doing to get it to sound correct.


----------



## Micarina

meburdick said:


> When I have enabled the feature, I've noticed it adds a spatial effect that seems to make the experience feel more immersive. In general, though, I don't turn it on. The sound bar is connected to a TV that gets a variety of uses, and I want everything on one remote (just the TV). When you're watching something that is pure dialog (news broadcasts, stand-up comedy special, talk show, etc.), the effect doesn't add much and might even detract a little. So, I leave it off.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the rears which only provide audio with those sources that have it encoded. So, those never need any adjustments and "just work." They are a nice addition.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of discussion about how having multiple subs makes for a more immersive experience. However, sub PLACEMENT still rules the roost. If you know what the "sub crawl" is, then you understand how to optimize its placement. And, with even just one, you can still get an excellent low frequency experience.
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, the whole reason most systems were always built with a single sub is because they carry frequencies that we feel as opposed to hear. And, since they're not really "heard", there's no need to separate them into R and L channels and instead the signal is monaural. The addition of a second sub allows for more subtlety while still providing an immersive effect. And, you can potentially better cover the room. HOWEVER - placement is still king. And, you could theoretically place two subs such that they partially or wholly cancel each other out in certain areas of the room and you could end up with a much worse overall experience than using a single sub.
> 
> 
> 
> In a nutshell, the more complex your setup, the more you need to know what you're doing to get it to sound correct.




That’s the reason why I’m kind of skeptical about the virtual atmos. Tbh even with upfiring drivers built into the soundbar, the effect is still pretty inconsistent. 

I was trying to browse on amazon and bestbuy to find out how’s the feedback from the buyers but the reviews are mostly from those vine reviewers. So I can’t have a feel about how does it sounds. 

Yes totally agree with you about the sub placement. Be it for single or dual sub setup, the placement is always critical and it requires some degree of knowledge to understand the sub placement. I feel dual sub with the right placement give more enveloping effect and share the load of the power for more headroom. Nonetheless, single sub can do a good job too with bigger, more powerful sub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meburdick

Micarina said:


> That’s the reason why I’m kind of skeptical about the virtual atmos. Tbh even with upfiring drivers built into the soundbar, the effect is still pretty inconsistent.
> 
> I was trying to browse on amazon and bestbuy to find out how’s the feedback from the buyers but the reviews are mostly from those vine reviewers. So I can’t have a feel about how does it sounds.
> 
> Yes totally agree with you about the sub placement. Be it for single or dual sub setup, the placement is always critical and it requires some degree of knowledge to understand the sub placement. I feel dual sub with the right placement give more enveloping effect and share the load of the power for more headroom. Nonetheless, single sub can do a good job too with bigger, more powerful sub.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Real ATMOS > Virtual ATMOS just like Real Surround > Virtual Surround.

While the virtual effects CAN add a pleasing benefit, your room has to be pretty much the exact room it was designed for in order to be able to add a pleasing effect. Otherwise, it can end up sounding much worse. You really won't know A) if it works and B) if you like it without actively trying it yourself in your own home.

People rave about Bose. I'm not one of them. There's almost nothing that they've ever released that I like the sound of. So, going be reviews would never suit me anyhow.


----------



## VegardW

Hi guys, I hope you can help me out picking out a soundsystem to pair up with either Q9FN or B7.

Main use will be gaming (XB1X, PS4 Pro), Netflix, ATV4k, downloaded movies, some music (spotify).
I can't have a lot of cable mess, so a proper system is out of the picture. Would like option to add rear speakers (5.1. setup), but it's not needed if there's a soundbar that outperforms any wireless surround setups.
Been looking at Sony HT5000, Sony Z9F, Heos, Sonos, and I can't decide. My roof isn't flat, so I think the upwards speakers of HT5000 is a no go.


Price isn't a factor. Distance from TV to couch is roughly 7 feet.


----------



## Oil of OLED

Z9F if you want a soundbar that produces credible height effects (HT5000 sounds great but the Atmos isn't good)
If you don't care about Atmos-y stuff try both the Bose and the Sonos and keep whatever you like best
If you want to spend HT5000-type money consider the fancy soundbars from Paradigm and MartinLogan, they really are the best


----------



## Peter Torp

Oil of OLED said:


> Z9F if you want a soundbar that produces credible height effects (HT5000 sounds great but the Atmos isn't good)
> If you don't care about Atmos-y stuff try both the Bose and the Sonos and keep whatever you like best
> If you want to spend HT5000-type money consider the fancy soundbars from Paradigm and MartinLogan, they really are the best


So how come that the Sony HT-ST5000 isn't that good when the price is soo high?
Seems like the Samsung HW-K960 is equal to that also?

Or is there a Samsung HW-N950 coming soon or something?
If you want to take a look at:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/195-soundbars/2982454-looking-proper-sound-my-apartment.html


----------



## 123123123123

Hi Guys 

"Quick Question" I want to get a soundbar and im currently chossing between the Samsung HW N650 and the Sony HXF 9000, as both are same price tag.

Ive only heard the Sony soundbar and watched reviews on youtube and for me it sounded a bit hollow overall. I dont really have experience with soundbars, so i dont know if thats how they sound in general.

Which one would you guys recommend and why?

The Sony one supports alot of Audio formats, and has Atmos and DTS:X.

The Samsung on the other hand has this, "Flute" Like tube for better sound.

I also considered the HW MS650 as it has good reviews overall.

I will watch mainly netflix and play PS4 and connect my PC via HDMi to watch movies with HQ Audio( Dolby, DTS), so atmos is not reaally a big deal, but the vertical surround engine sounded interesting...

If you guys heard both of them and would like to share some info i would be glad 

Have a great day!

Cheers


----------



## scmtkings4

Hey all! Complete tv/soundbar noob here and I have no idea what I'm doing.

My budget is $400 or so. Dolby atmos/dtx is not needed for me. I just want decent sound quality. I just ordered the Vizio 5.1 setup from 2017 (with the two rear speakers that connect to the flat looking sub). What is everybody's thoughts on this system? Is it good for the price? I still have the opportunity to return this and get something else.

Thanks all!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meburdick

123123123123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> "Quick Question" I want to get a soundbar and im currently chossing between the Samsung HW N650 and the Sony HXF 9000, as both are same price tag.
> 
> Ive only heard the Sony soundbar and watched reviews on youtube and for me it sounded a bit hollow overall. I dont really have experience with soundbars, so i dont know if thats how they sound in general.
> 
> Which one would you guys recommend and why?
> 
> The Sony one supports alot of Audio formats, and has Atmos and DTS:X.
> 
> The Samsung on the other hand has this, "Flute" Like tube for better sound.
> 
> I also considered the HW MS650 as it has good reviews overall.
> 
> I will watch mainly netflix and play PS4 and connect my PC via HDMi to watch movies with HQ Audio( Dolby, DTS), so atmos is not reaally a big deal, but the vertical surround engine sounded interesting...
> 
> If you guys heard both of them and would like to share some info i would be glad
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Cheers


Assuming you mean Sony's HT-X9000F soundbar?

My personal opinion is that a 3.1 soundbar is a better move over a 2.1 one. If you're going to be making an investment in better sound, why not get one that supports a front center channel? As far as which one sounds best to you, you're going to have to try them -in your home- to determine that. Period. No one else can ever tell you what's pleasing to your ear.


----------



## 123123123123

Hi and thanks for the reply,

I share your opinion about 3.1. I would like to have the 3.1 Sony atmos soundbar, but its too expensive.

Has anyone actually listened and compared the Samsung HW N650 and the Sony HTX 9000F?

As i understood the Samsungs center is this multy array flute technology thing. Is there a big difference in having a "normal" center channel and this array tube? And do you think the difference in clarity and fullness will be much better compared to the sony one?

Cheers and have a great day yall!


----------



## PlanetAVS

123123123123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> "Quick Question" I want to get a soundbar and im currently chossing between the Samsung HW N650 and the Sony HXF 9000, as both are same price tag.
> 
> Ive only heard the Sony soundbar and watched reviews on youtube and for me it sounded a bit hollow overall. I dont really have experience with soundbars, so i dont know if thats how they sound in general.
> 
> Which one would you guys recommend and why?
> 
> The Sony one supports alot of Audio formats, and has Atmos and DTS:X.
> 
> The Samsung on the other hand has this, "Flute" Like tube for better sound.
> 
> I also considered the HW MS650 as it has good reviews overall.
> 
> I will watch mainly netflix and play PS4 and connect my PC via HDMi to watch movies with HQ Audio( Dolby, DTS), so atmos is not reaally a big deal, but the vertical surround engine sounded interesting...
> 
> If you guys heard both of them and would like to share some info i would be glad
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Cheers


If you're willing to spend an extra $100, the new Nakamichi Shockwafe 5.2 would be worth considering.


----------



## 123123123123

Hi and thanks for the reply.

I like the Nakamichi soundbars on paper, but unfortunately they dont sell them in eastern europe 

Any thoughts on the Sony HTX 9000F?

cheers!


----------



## memo90061

What sound bar do you recommend to someone who likes surround, mostly listens to music, and plays video games?

I want to spend around $400. I listened to the Bose ST 300, and it sounded good. It's too expensive though.


----------



## stevenkw

I have the LG 4K OLED TV and wanted to try out a soundbar. Picked up the LG SH7B at Costco for $150. It sounds pretty good, but it makes me wonder what might be a better choice in the $500 range.

I sit maybe 6 feet from the TV and mostly play video games and stream movies & TV shows on Netflix, youtube, Vudu, etc.

The SH7B doesn't have a headphone jack which might be nice.

I'd like to keep it to a 2.1 or 3.1 set up. I don't want to deal with rear speakers.

Thank you,
--StevenKW


----------



## PlanetAVS

stevenkw said:


> I have the LG 4K OLED TV and wanted to try out a soundbar. Picked up the LG SH7B at Costco for $150. It sounds pretty good, but it makes me wonder what might be a better choice in the $500 range.
> 
> I sit maybe 6 feet from the TV and mostly play video games and stream movies & TV shows on Netflix, youtube, Vudu, etc.
> 
> The SH7B doesn't have a headphone jack which might be nice.
> 
> I'd like to keep it to a 2.1 or 3.1 set up. I don't want to deal with rear speakers.
> 
> Thank you,
> --StevenKW


I'd look at the Nakamichi 5.2 for $600. It has side/upfiring "surround" tweeters built into the side of the soundbar and doesn't have rear speakers. It has two wireless subwoofers for more powerful bass performance.


----------



## Jim Mohundro

*A Small Sound Bar for a Sony 900F*

Now that I’ve pretty much narrowed my 49 inch choice down to the Sony 900F, I’m thinking that I may need a sound bar to supplement what I’ve been told will be inadequate sound from the 900F’s built-in speakers based on the very slim bezels of the display. My deteriorating 2008 42 inch Panasonic plasma has perfectly acceptable (to me) sound for my television viewing purposes, but its space for its small speakers works well enough given the display’s approximate two inch bezels. I only use the display for movies, low-production value streamed dramas made for television, baseball games and news. If I want “large” sound I have some separate “hi-fi” components, including older 15” speakers with which to listen to music, a completely separate activity from viewing my television display.

As I noted in my earlier posts (in Displays/LCD) re trying to select a 49 inch display, my physical space allocable to the display is extremely limited; in fact, the current plasma screen leaves utterly no room for a separate subwoofer, but, on the other hand, my television viewing needs have not and will not require a subwoofer, but merely a couple of small mid-range speakers.

Therefore, with that preamble, I’m hoping for suggestions for very modestly priced (not over $300) and modestly-sized-sound bars that do not have separate subwoofers but that can be nestled, so to speak, on the shelf that supports the 900F display and between the display’s legs and would be the sole sound source for the 900F.


----------



## geeman503

Jim Mohundro said:


> Now that I’ve pretty much narrowed my 49 inch choice down to the Sony 900F, I’m thinking that I may need a sound bar to supplement what I’ve been told will be inadequate sound from the 900F’s built-in speakers based on the very slim bezels of the display. My deteriorating 2008 42 inch Panasonic plasma has perfectly acceptable (to me) sound for my television viewing purposes, but its space for its small speakers works well enough given the display’s approximate two inch bezels. I only use the display for movies, low-production value streamed dramas made for television, baseball games and news. If I want “large” sound I have some separate “hi-fi” components, including older 15” speakers with which to listen to music, a completely separate activity from viewing my television display.
> 
> As I noted in my earlier posts (in Displays/LCD) re trying to select a 49 inch display, my physical space allocable to the display is extremely limited; in fact, the current plasma screen leaves utterly no room for a separate subwoofer, but, on the other hand, my television viewing needs have not and will not require a subwoofer, but merely a couple of small mid-range speakers.
> 
> Therefore, with that preamble, I’m hoping for suggestions for very modestly priced (not over $300) and modestly-sized-sound bars that do not have separate subwoofers but that can be nestled, so to speak, on the shelf that supports the 900F display and between the display’s legs and would be the sole sound source for the 900F.


The Polk Magnifi Mini gets pretty good reviews everywhere. Small.


----------



## Jim Mohundro

geeman503 said:


> The Polk Magnifi Mini gets pretty good reviews everywhere. Small.


I don’t have room in my small space for even a modest-sized subwoofer, which would rule out the Polk unless it would provide a good improvement over what must be miniature speakers in the Sony 900F without hooking up the Polk subwoofer. As I noted, my 2008 Panasonic’s very small speakers (but likely larger than the 900F’s) have been quite adequate for the program material I’m viewing. I teach a film class but I must confess “it’s only a movie” and, other than perhaps King Kong (the 1930s original) and a few classic war films, very few explosions take place in my viewing, and my favored music has long been classical and I use my straightforward component hi-fi equipment to maximize the pure sound elements of that music in a wholly different place from my television viewing and DVD editing.


----------



## rdubs628

I'm looking for a 5.1 system that includes wireless rear speakers and I'm torn between the Sonos Playbar and the new Sony Z9F. I feel the Sonos will provide better quality speakers and their room correction is appealing, but their price is really excessive. The Z9F has a pretty great price, but it seems like it's going to rely on processing to achieve any decent sound quality and anything that isn't Atmos/DTS:X (most streaming) will sound pretty crappy. I have a roughly 16'x19' room that is open in the back if either of these would provide better enough sound to fill the room. 

Which would be better for me?


----------



## meburdick

rdubs628 said:


> I'm looking for a 5.1 system that includes wireless rear speakers and I'm torn between the Sonos Playbar and the new Sony Z9F. I feel the Sonos will provide better quality speakers and their room correction is appealing, but their price is really excessive. The Z9F has a pretty great price, but it seems like it's going to rely on processing to achieve any decent sound quality and anything that isn't Atmos/DTS:X (most streaming) will sound pretty crappy. I have a roughly 16'x19' room that is open in the back if either of these would provide better enough sound to fill the room.
> 
> Which would be better for me?


You're simply going to have to try them to decide for yourself. I can say that the Z9F actually surprised me in "general quality" overall. Not too bright or too dark for my tastes, and the rears do their job. 

You can save quite a bit if you find one that's Open Box or similar, but under no circumstances should you order one on line and have it shipped. The shape of the box all but guarantees that the soundbar will be bent / damaged. And, anything on eBay with a semi-attractive price is grey market goods and has no real warranty.


----------



## rdubs628

meburdick said:


> You're simply going to have to try them to decide for yourself. I can say that the Z9F actually surprised me in "general quality" overall. Not too bright or too dark for my tastes, and the rears do their job.
> 
> You can save quite a bit if you find one that's Open Box or similar, but under no circumstances should you order one on line and have it shipped. The shape of the box all but guarantees that the soundbar will be bent / damaged. And, anything on eBay with a semi-attractive price is grey market goods and has no real warranty.


Thanks for the tip! I saw where Amazon is selling a refurbished one that might come in a generic box and debated picking that up but I guess that's a bad idea?


----------



## meburdick

rdubs628 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I saw where Amazon is selling a refurbished one that might come in a generic box and debated picking that up but I guess that's a bad idea?


For me, I won't order a soundbar again unless I know for certain that it won't be shipped in one of those odd-shaped boxes. If the price is right on the refurb one, you could at least give it a try. What you might want to do, though, is this...

Once it's shipped, track it with UPS. Instead of letting them deliver it, however, flag it to be held at the UPS facility for pick up. When you get there, do a full inspection before you take possession, in front of the agent. What you're really looking for is that the bar itself is perfectly straight and so is the metal screen that attaches to the front.

You should also do your homework on how to tell if it's a USA product or a grey market item to be sure it isn't misrepresented in the listing.

One last thought... It's probably worthwhile to also understand whether returning it has any cost associated with it in case you simply don't like it.


----------



## rdubs628

meburdick said:


> For me, I won't order a soundbar again unless I know for certain that it won't be shipped in one of those odd-shaped boxes. If the price is right on the refurb one, you could at least give it a try. What you might want to do, though, is this...
> 
> Once it's shipped, track it with UPS. Instead of letting them deliver it, however, flag it to be held at the UPS facility for pick up. When you get there, do a full inspection before you take possession, in front of the agent. What you're really looking for is that the bar itself is perfectly straight and so is the metal screen that attaches to the front.
> 
> You should also do your homework on how to tell if it's a USA product or a grey market item to be sure it isn't misrepresented in the listing.
> 
> One last thought... It's probably worthwhile to also understand whether returning it has any cost associated with it in case you simply don't like it.


Hmm sounds like a lot of effort. May just see if Best Buy has any open box available.

Additionally, you mentioned you have the rear speakers. As an audio novice I have no idea the best placement. Should they be facing perpendicular to the TV on either side of the couch or placed behind the couch facing the TV?


----------



## meburdick

rdubs628 said:


> Hmm sounds like a lot of effort. May just see if Best Buy has any open box available.
> 
> Additionally, you mentioned you have the rear speakers. As an audio novice I have no idea the best placement. Should they be facing perpendicular to the TV on either side of the couch or placed behind the couch facing the TV?


I tired getting Open Box from them twice. The first one was lost in shipment (stolen is probably more like it) and the second one was damaged. I ordered one from eBay, and that was damaged. I had tried ordering one a few years back, and it was also damaged in shipment.

The rears need to be positioned such that they are facing in the general direction of the viewer. With this system, they are not independently controllable for volume. So, it's a little more important that you get them positioned such that they're roughly the same distance as the other from the viewers. Right now, mine are lying on the floor behind the couch facing upward.


----------



## creeve4

I'm looking for a 2.1 sound bar with HDMI input for under $200, suggestions?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## surferbum

*Official &quot;help me choose a soundbar&quot; thread*

Read up 

The Wire Cutter: The Best Soundbar

The Wire Cutter: The Best Budget Soundbar With Sub


----------



## creeve4

surferbum said:


> Read up
> 
> The Wire Cutter: The Best Soundbar
> 
> The Wire Cutter: The Best Budget Soundbar With Sub


Their picks are either too expensive or lack HDMI input...


----------



## PlanetAVS

creeve4 said:


> Their picks are either too expensive or lack HDMI input...


They lost me at Sonos :

If you can stretch your budget a few bucks, the Polk Magnifi Mini is supposed to be good....
https://www.avsforum.com/best-soundbars-2017/


----------



## Naekyr

creeve4 said:


> Their picks are either too expensive or lack HDMI input...


If you do a survey amongst owners and use that to rank which soundbars are supposedly the best then of course Sonos is going to be up top

The reason for this is that Sonos just works, its easy to setup and not having HDMI is why owners are so happy (even if they don't know it)

Customer satisfaction is going to always put Sonos at the top


That's why I like to think of Sonos a bit like Apple iPhones, expensive products that may not have all to newest tech and features like a high end Android phone, however what it has going for it is that's decent and it just works, owners satisfaction is sky high


----------



## inspect

memo90061 said:


> What sound bar do you recommend to someone who likes surround, mostly listens to music, and plays video games?
> 
> I want to spend around $400. I listened to the Bose ST 300, and it sounded good. It's too expensive though.



I was at bestbuy (i know I know) and was told that unless one is spending 2-3k , not worth buying a soundbar as they will always underperform compared to even 3.1 setup


----------



## creeve4

Yamaha YAS-107 vs Samsung HW-M450, thoughts/opinions, which should I choose? I can't find any good reviews of the HW-M450.


----------



## mzan

Trying to decide between LG SJ8 and Samsung MS650, any experiences with either or both? (Open to alternative suggestions too)


----------



## PlanetAVS

creeve4 said:


> Yamaha YAS-107 vs Samsung HW-M450, thoughts/opinions, which should I choose? I can't find any good reviews of the HW-M450.


https://www.techhive.com/article/3205306/speakers/samsung-model-hw-m450-soundbar-review.html


----------



## meburdick

inspect said:


> I was at bestbuy (i know I know) and was told that unless one is spending 2-3k , not worth buying a soundbar as they will always underperform compared to even 3.1 setup


Gee. Really? You mean small speakers in a fixed enclosure with limited power amplification intended as an all-in-one solution for someone that hasn't the interest or the space for a "traditional" setup isn't going to sound as good? Boy, they're a bunch of Geniuses over there, aren't they? Oh wait... That's the Apple store. 

First of all, sound quality preference is an extremely personal thing. How much space you have, what sort of budget you're working with, and the exact media you have to work with are all individual items that differ from one person to the next. When you couple that with the sort of experience you might hope to get, the level of complexity is pretty high. I don't care how much you spend, you will not find a soundbar that will truly rival a well designed component setup. 

I have both - Pioneer Elite AVR (SC-27) with a sub, two Klipsch reference bookshelf fronts, a Klipsch reference Center, and a pair of older Pioneer rears. I'm set up with a standard DD 5.1 configuration, and I am quite happy with how it sounds for all kinds of television and movie media. I don't play music through it at the moment, and may never play music through it again. So, I can't speak to how it handles that audio.

I also have the Z9F with a set of rears in a totally different environment and am reasonably happy with how that performs. I could do with a little bit better decoding control and volume level controls, but considering it was 1/4 the price of the other system, it's no slouch. That's a mostly television content setup with the occasional movie, and I won't complain about what I get from it.


----------



## citizens

For a small-ish living room, does anyone have experience on a soundbar with rear satellite's versus just a bar and sub? Is there a big difference? I'm considering the Vizio (SB3651-E6) at Costco, or something like the upcoming Sonos Beam that doesn't have satellite speakers. I suppose another option is waiting for the upcoming Atmos Vizio soundbars too.


----------



## meburdick

citizens said:


> For a small-ish living room, does anyone have experience on a soundbar with rear satellite's versus just a bar and sub? Is there a big difference? I'm considering the Vizio (SB3651-E6) at Costco, or something like the upcoming Sonos Beam that doesn't have satellite speakers. I suppose another option is waiting for the upcoming Atmos Vizio soundbars too.


Rears give you a bit more immersion into the scene that you're watching by adding sounds behind you that compliment the sounds in front of you. You have to have them set up correctly and have the volume level correct to get the best effect. Even then, it isn't constant like it is from the fronts. Certain movies make great use of them and the experience is much better with rear channel speakers. Other movies use them, but the advantages aren't quite as pronounced.

If you have the room, the budget, and the desire, I would suggest at least looking at a setup that supports them. If you like them, great. If not, but the rest of the setup is good, that's great too.


----------



## Kyal

Looking to upgrade my sound bar. I currently run a JBL sb150 with a Samsung UA55KU5000. Just want something with more oomph etc. In Australia so I might not be able to find some brands. I’ve spent a fair bit of time listening to the Klipsch r20b and quite like the sound and bass, but unsure if they still sell them from what I can find. Just looking for suggestions and thoughts of similar sounding bars etc. I’ve spent some time looking at the JBL Bar 5.1 and it looks good from what I see but I’m sure a lot of you have more thoughts and expierences with bars than I do


----------



## Mohamed Farhat

I just bought an LG B7 OLED and a Sony UBP-X700 UHD Player. I also have a PS4 Pro. I am looking for a good affordable soundbar(that supports ATMOS). Any recommendations? I am looking to spend around $500, but would be willing to spend a bit more if it provides a much better experience.


----------



## stevenkw

citizens said:


> For a small-ish living room, does anyone have experience on a soundbar with rear satellite's versus just a bar and sub? Is there a big difference? I'm considering the Vizio (SB3651-E6) at Costco, or something like the upcoming Sonos Beam that doesn't have satellite speakers. I suppose another option is waiting for the upcoming Atmos Vizio soundbars too.



I just picked these up and like them a lot. Getting a little lip sync delay with the xbox but the LG-TV apps seem to be fine. Not sure how to fix the delay but I'm still pretty happy with the purchase. The sub is wireless and the rear speakers plug into the sub. I got a cheap pair of speaker stands from monoprice. The stands aren't great but they seem fine for the purpose.


----------



## suitechicguy

I am debating between the Sony Z9F and either the LG SK9Y or LG SK10Y. Ive seen mixed reviews on both. I am looking for Dolby Atmos/Dolby Vision ARC pass-through and also would be getting the rear speakers either one. I currently have the Samsung K950 which sounds great, however I am annoyed I can't take advantage of the right sound through my LG B7 TV apps.


----------



## citizens

meburdick said:


> Rears give you a bit more immersion into the scene that you're watching by adding sounds behind you that compliment the sounds in front of you. You have to have them set up correctly and have the volume level correct to get the best effect. Even then, it isn't constant like it is from the fronts. Certain movies make great use of them and the experience is much better with rear channel speakers. Other movies use them, but the advantages aren't quite as pronounced.
> 
> If you have the room, the budget, and the desire, I would suggest at least looking at a setup that supports them. If you like them, great. If not, but the rest of the setup is good, that's great too.


Good points, I think i'm leaning towards them. I suppose if the price the similar and the front bar quality is similar, can't hurt to have the rears. 



stevenkw said:


> I just picked these up and like them a lot. Getting a little lip sync delay with the xbox but the LG-TV apps seem to be fine. Not sure how to fix the delay but I'm still pretty happy with the purchase. The sub is wireless and the rear speakers plug into the sub. I got a cheap pair of speaker stands from monoprice. The stands aren't great but they seem fine for the purpose.


Nice, I figure I'll do the same with a cheap pair of stands off of Amazon. The lip sync is the thing I'm slightly concerned about but I also see people complain about that with tons of other soundbars so it's not just an issue with this unit I don't think. I think i'll go pick one up at Costco, as I really don't feel like waiting until late summer for the Vizio Atmos soundbars.


----------



## Zoland2020

Mohamed Farhat said:


> I just bought an LG B7 OLED and a Sony UBP-X700 UHD Player. I also have a PS4 Pro. I am looking for a good affordable soundbar(that supports ATMOS). Any recommendations? I am looking to spend around $500, but would be willing to spend a bit more if it provides a much better experience.


You won't find any Atmos/DTS:X soundbars under the $500, spend a little more and go for either LG SK9Y or Sony HT-Z9F which both at the moment can be had for just under $800.


----------



## Mohamed Farhat

Zoland2020 said:


> You won't find any Atmos/DTS:X soundbars under the $500, spend a little more and go for either LG SK9Y or Sony HT-Z9F which both at the moment can be had for just under $800.



Thanks! I would be willing to go that high. Between those 2, which is more highly regarded here?


----------



## Zoland2020

Mohamed Farhat said:


> Thanks! I would be willing to go that high. Between those 2, which is more highly regarded here?


Based on Best Buy reviews, both have mostly positive reviews with Sony being just slightly higher. While both soundbars are praised for sound quality & ease setup, Sony do have two advantages over the LG one. DTS:X (including DTS-HD Master Audio) support and a extra HDMI input (whereas SK9Y only has one). Both soundbars do have Dolby Vision passthrough, I sum this up for you. If you want everything plus decent sound quality, you can't go wrong with the Sony HT-Z9F. If you feel you don't need DTS:X, LG SK9Y is still a great soundbar for Dolby Atmos alone. Now this applies to both soundbars, if you want a even better experience, get the separately sold add-on rear speakers. I hope this helps,


----------



## Mohamed Farhat

Zoland2020 said:


> Based on Best Buy reviews, both have mostly positive reviews with Sony being just slightly higher. While both soundbars are praised for sound quality & ease setup, Sony do have two advantages over the LG one. DTS:X (including DTS-HD Master Audio) support and a extra HDMI input (whereas SK9Y only has one). Both soundbars do have Dolby Vision passthrough, I sum this up for you. If you want everything plus decent sound quality, you can't go wrong with the Sony HT-Z9F. If you feel you don't need DTS:X, LG SK9Y is still a great soundbar for Dolby Atmos alone. Now this applies to both soundbars, if you want a even better experience, get the separately sold add-on rear speakers. I hope this helps,


Thanks! I think I am leaning towards the Sony. Although I am reading up on the upcoming Samsung HW-N950 and I don't know if I should maybe just wait to see just how good it is. I know it will be more expensive, but I may just go all out and splurge.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Mohamed Farhat said:


> Thanks! I think I am leaning towards the Sony. Although I am reading up on the upcoming Samsung HW-N950 and I don't know if I should maybe just wait to see just how good it is. I know it will be more expensive, but I may just go all out and splurge.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


If you're gonna splurge, get the Nakamichi 9.2 Shockwafe or the Sony HTS-5000. The Nak doesn't have ATMOS support but it has DTS:X and Neural X for simulated height surrounds and it has dual 10" subwoofers plus dipole surrounds to provide enhanced surround capabilities. The Sony is an ATMOS bar and sounds great.


----------



## Mohamed Farhat

PlanetAVS said:


> If you're gonna splurge, get the Nakamichi 9.2 Shockwafe or the Sony HTS-5000. The Nak doesn't have ATMOS support but it has DTS:X and Neural X for simulated height surrounds and it has dual 10" subwoofers plus dipole surrounds to provide enhanced surround capabilities. The Sony is an ATMOS bar and sounds great.




Thanks for the recommendation. Aesthetically, I really don't like the Nakamishi(and I am not looking to have so many speakers). The HTS-5000 seems like a good possibility, I'll be on the lookout for any deals on it.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Mohamed Farhat said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Aesthetically, I really don't like the Nakamishi(and I am not looking to have so many speakers). The HTS-5000 seems like a good possibility, I'll be on the lookout for any deals on it.



The Nakamichi 5.2 at $599 would also be a good option if you want to minimize the footprint and go without surrounds


----------



## Mohamed Farhat

PlanetAVS said:


> The Nakamichi 5.2 at $599 would also be a good option if you want to minimize the footprint and go without surrounds


The price point is certainly attractive. BUt I really don't like how it looks, and I would really want for it to have ATMOS. I'll wait until reviews of the Samsung N950 come out to make my decision. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## brahby

Yamaha Ats-1070 Soundbar vs Polk Audio Signa S1 

For watching movies primarily in a smaller like apartment sized living room. Paired with LG 65OLEDC6P


----------



## tsm121

I'd love some thoughts from the audiophiles here . I'm look at the *LG SK10Y* and the *Sonos Playbar*+*SUB*.

I'm currently using *Bose CineMate GS Series II* with my *Philips OLED 55POS9002*. I also have two Play:1, which I can use for 5.1 surround together with the Playbar. 

I mainly use streaming services (Netflix etc.), a media server and an AppleTV for video playback. My use is movies, series and some music. I currently can get the LG SK10Y for around 600USD and the Sonos+SUB for 1200USD.

My question is therefor which one do you guys think i should choose, and why?


----------



## PlanetAVS

tsm121 said:


> I'd love some thoughts from the audiophiles here . I'm look at the *LG SK10Y* and the *Sonos Playbar*+*SUB*.
> 
> I'm currently using *Bose CineMate GS Series II* with my *Philips OLED 55POS9002*. I also have two Play:1, which I can use for 5.1 surround together with the Playbar.
> 
> I mainly use streaming services (Netflix etc.), a media server and an AppleTV for video playback. My use is movies, series and some music. I currently can get the LG SK10Y for around 600USD and the Sonos+SUB for 1200USD.
> 
> My question is therefor which one do you guys think i should choose, and why?


The SONOS is nice for the wide availability of streaming services, plus you already have the Sonos satellites. However its limited in surround formats that it decodes, plus it lacks HDMI inputs. For twice the incremental cost of the LG, it's not worth it IMO. You might want to consider their new Sonos Beam which will reduce your cost by $300 and add HDMI capability (although only one input)


----------



## tsm121

PlanetAVS said:


> The SONOS is nice for the wide availability of streaming services, plus you already have the Sonos satellites. However its limited in surround formats that it decodes, plus it lacks HDMI inputs. For twice the cost of the LG, it's not worth it IMO.


Thanks for answering.

I agree. Have you had any experiences with SK10Y? My experiences with Sonos so far has been excellent, and they get some extra points for usability. Currently my setup only uses optical, so the lack of HDMI input ain't a big deal. Something I see as negative part about the LG is the addition of yet another remote and if it's future proof enough. What I mean about that is they usually put out another soundbar each year, compared to Sonos which continuously upgrade their software and add features.


----------



## PlanetAVS

tsm121 said:


> Thanks for answering.
> 
> I agree. Have you had any experiences with SK10Y? My experiences with Sonos so far has been excellent, and they get some extra points for usability. Currently my setup only uses optical, so the lack of HDMI input ain't a big deal. Something I see as negative part about the LG is the addition of yet another remote and if it's future proof enough. What I mean about that is they usually put out another soundbar each year, compared to Sonos which continuously upgrade their software and add features.


I don't have experience with the LG. And you're right, Sonos is great for ease of use and expandability. With their lack of support for the latest sound modes and lack of HDMI (on all products except the Beam) they lose points on future proofing though.

Personally I would look at the Nakamichi line but based on your Phillips OLED I'm guessing you're in Europe and the Nakamichi may not be available there.


----------



## tsm121

PlanetAVS said:


> I don't have experience with the LG. And you're right, Sonos is great for ease of use and expandability. With their lack of support for the latest sound modes and lack of HDMI (on all products except the Beam) they lose points on future proofing though.
> 
> Personally I would look at the Nakamichi line but based on your Phillips OLED I'm guessing you're in Europe and the Nakamichi may not be available there.


Oh yeah, you're absolutely right. I completely forgot a lot of the new technology gets passed through HDMI, not optical. Since I've never had any of these, I can't really decide if this is something I want though. For example, I've heard Atmos (SKJ9), but I didn't get blown away by it.

Yeah, correct. That's not available here.


----------



## medicaljordan

Thank you to all in the AVS forums for great insight. I have certainly learned a lot through reading everyone's posts. I'm looking for a bit of direction here. I have a small to medium sized living room with a vaulted sky light. Set-up = LG 65C7P 9 feet away from my couch. I tired the Samsung K950 soundbar. For it is was very immersive but didn't always play nice with Comcast (occasional signal drop outs in any output setting greater than 5.1). I also did not like the lack of compressed Dolby Atmos signal from my TV as well as no DTS:X support. The sound stage was very wide and open though. 

I ended up return the Samsung and just bought the Sony Ht-z9f including the rear speakers. I am finding that the sound stage is not as wide as I would like and that immersive perception is a little lacking. That being said I like the Dolby Atmos/DTS:X compressed pass through and clarity of the soundbar. The virtual overhead effects are lacking however.

At this point I am debating on returning the Sony and getting the Bose Soundtouch 300 with sub and rears. I realize that it is not a Dolby Atmos/DTS:X but want that room filling, rich sound. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Another alternative would be to wait for the Samsung N950 but more than likely I would need to buy a UHD blu-ray player just to get Dolby Atmos as it doesn't look like it supports compressed at Atmos pass through on e-ARC. I also have that vaulted sky light which will probably impact the Atmos/DTS:X effects.

Appreciate everyones thoughts.


----------



## jmgfotos

Help me choose a soundbar


I am currently running
LG B7A
Xbox One S
PS4 Slim
Nintendo Switch


My current surround setup consists of
Integra DRX-4

2 QSC Audio ADS8's for the fronts

2 QSC Audio ADS5's for the rear
1 Definitive for the Center


I love my current setup, but I'm moving to a smaller apartment and fear my neighbors aren't going to be happy. I was looking at the Nakamichi Shockwafe Pro 7.1, but noticed they don't support HDCP 2.2 and I have a bunch of Ultra HD content on disc for my Xbox and if I'm understanding correctly, I may not be able to watch my movies. 



Other considerations are:
Klipsch RSB-11
Yamaha YAS


I'm looking for something that will give me the best 5.1-7.1 style sound. I know this will never replace a full surround sound system, but I have no choice. Thank you


----------



## PlanetAVS

jmgfotos said:


> Help me choose a soundbar
> 
> 
> I am currently running
> LG B7A
> Xbox One S
> PS4 Slim
> Nintendo Switch
> 
> 
> My current surround setup consists of
> Integra DRX-4
> 
> 2 QSC Audio ADS8's for the fronts
> 
> 2 QSC Audio ADS5's for the rear
> 1 Definitive for the Center
> 
> 
> I love my current setup, but I'm moving to a smaller apartment and fear my neighbors aren't going to be happy. I was looking at the Nakamichi Shockwafe Pro 7.1, but noticed they don't support HDCP 2.2 and I have a bunch of Ultra HD content on disc for my Xbox and if I'm understanding correctly, I may not be able to watch my movies.
> 
> 
> 
> Other considerations are:
> Klipsch RSB-11
> Yamaha YAS
> 
> 
> I'm looking for something that will give me the best 5.1-7.1 style sound. I know this will never replace a full surround sound system, but I have no choice. Thank you


The current Nak 7.1 supports HDCP 2.2. You must be looking at the 2016 model


----------



## NOETSI

Hi guys, moving to a new apartment and buying a 65 inch LGC8 for a new tv, figured I'd get a new sound bar as well, preferred to keep it to $500, TV will be in my apartment living room. I'm no audiophile, I have a 5ish year old Vizio sound bar that was I think $250 and it's mostly fine. I do a lot of gaming and then just general tv/moving watching, and sports. Sometimes I do play music as well.


----------



## RmartinB

*Future - Proof soundbar*

Firstly, all due credits for this forum. This is my first post, so kindly redirect if needed.



Can you give some ideas about a soundbar + add-on speakers setup that very closely _approaches_ 7.2.4, Dolby Atmos, on dedicated (not simulated or up-converted) channels with wireless side (up-firing), rear, and sub(s)?



Portability is important (wireless audio signals for sub(s), side and rear speakers, whenever possible). A/C power outlets will be near all (powered, but otherwise wireless-signal) speakers. Stands are okay, but no mounting/hardware...


Some point clarifications:



"Dolby Atmos" via 4 up-firing speaker ports (maintain 7.2.4 HDMI channels)
Automated beam forming to "self-tune" placements
Maintained uncompressed wireless audio (Bluetooth Apt X, for example)
No receiver. Soundbar handles the mixing and (wireless) signal distribution.
Thank you for entertaining the idea: "Is this possible?" with the markets/technology mix this year. What soundbar combination/add-ons will _approach_ these specifications? Oh, and total price tag: $500 to $1700. Looking forward to models/combos, brands, etc... (Awesome)


----------



## paul douglas

tsm121 said:


> Thanks for answering.
> 
> I agree. Have you had any experiences with SK10Y? My experiences with Sonos so far has been excellent, and they get some extra points for usability. Currently my setup only uses optical, so the lack of HDMI input ain't a big deal. Something I see as negative part about the LG is the addition of yet another remote and if it's future proof enough. What I mean about that is they usually put out another soundbar each year, compared to Sonos which continuously upgrade their software and add features.


price point higher for the SK 10Y but it's a solid performer with true Dolby Vision and 5.1, 7.1 with the rear kit. There's an sk 10Y thread, you'll notice the last several pages of the thread refer to the recent firmware update which made the bar even better, much better than the sk9 Y.
p


----------



## PENDRAG0ON

I'm looking at a soundbar setup for a small entry level home theater room. It will be paired with a projector that only has 2 HDMI in and no digital audio out, so I'd like something that also serves as a receiver if possible with 3-4 HDMI in.


----------



## Zoland2020

RmartinB said:


> Firstly, all due credits for this forum. This is my first post, so kindly redirect if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give some ideas about a soundbar + add-on speakers setup that very closely _approaches_ 7.2.4, Dolby Atmos, on dedicated (not simulated or up-converted) channels with wireless side (up-firing), rear, and sub(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> Portability is important (wireless audio signals for sub(s), side and rear speakers, whenever possible). A/C power outlets will be near all (powered, but otherwise wireless-signal) speakers. Stands are okay, but no mounting/hardware...
> 
> 
> Some point clarifications:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dolby Atmos" via 4 up-firing speaker ports (maintain 7.2.4 HDMI channels)
> Automated beam forming to "self-tune" placements
> Maintained uncompressed wireless audio (Bluetooth Apt X, for example)
> No receiver. Soundbar handles the mixing and (wireless) signal distribution.
> Thank you for entertaining the idea: "Is this possible?" with the markets/technology mix this year. What soundbar combination/add-ons will _approach_ these specifications? Oh, and total price tag: $500 to $1700. Looking forward to models/combos, brands, etc... (Awesome)


Look no further than the upcoming 2018 Atmos/DTS:X soundbar from Samsung the HW-N950 due to come out either this month or next month, final pricing is still unknown though.


----------



## IceMatrix

Hi all, I have LG 55B6V and LG UP970 I want to buy a soundbar i haven't much money to spend i see sj4 or sk8 last one have dolby atmos that UP970 have but i don't now if is good the other choise is sony ht-xf9000

Thanks for Help


----------



## IceMatrix

Pardon not SJ4 but SJ5, I can't edit messagge


----------



## prasanta.pkp

*need help in choosing soundbar for my tv*

Hi all,
I am confused to choosing for my Sony LED TV 32 inch series w700
i am going from 2.1 edifier speaker system to buying a soundbar. confusion between these sounbars.
1. jbl sb450
2. yamaha yas 207
3. polk magnifi mini 
4. yamaha ysp 1600
5. jbl 3.1
or in same range
Need help from other members here.


----------



## toast4321

Hi folks, I had a couple questions in my pursuit and ultimate purchase of a Dolby Atmos soundbar. Here's my current setup:

tv: LG OLED65E6P
sound: Logitech z906 (which surprisingly aren't terrible)
room: 20-25 foot sloped ceiling (also no plans to put in ceiling speakers)
console: xbox one x

I was initially planning to get the Sony Z9F soundbar with wireless rears as I thought it might produce the best Atmos sound due to the "Surround engine simulation," however when I went into Best Buy, hoping to hear one (they didn't have any), the sales rep said that upfiring can still produce great Atmos sounds without bouncing the audio back off a ceiling. And that his recommendation is I should go with the Sony HT-ST5000 (they had that one) over the Z9F because of the 5.1.2 setup and thoughts that the Atmos effect would be better.


1) Can upfiring speakers produce Atmos like effect without bouncing audio off of a ceiling?
2) Given my vaulted ceiling and desire for Atmos would the Sony Z9F with rears be better than the Sony HT-ST5000? Or is there a different soundbar/config you'd recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Nindif

Simple question with many solutions...

I am after a soundbar that will give me the *best possible sound quality for movies without surrounds*. 

Just want a mounted bar under my TV and possibly a sub. Price is no issue but under $2000 would be great. 

What are my options? Thanks!


----------



## Bujao

Nindif said:


> Simple question with many solutions...
> 
> I am after a soundbar that will give me the *best possible sound quality for movies without surrounds*.
> 
> Just want a mounted bar under my TV and possibly a sub. Price is no issue but under $2000 would be great.
> 
> What are my options? Thanks!


Hi Nindif,

I'm also looking for a Soundbar that would suit my needs and basically read all possible topics here and many reviews online.

For your case (single bar/no rears/best sound), what seems to suit are the Sony HT ST-5000 if you want compatibility with all newest formats (Atmos, DTS-X for movies), all video pass through (Dolby Vision, HDR-10) via HDMI ARC, and great sound quality for basically everything you have it to play. That would be around $1000.

The other option I was researching and it seemed to suit you is more high-end: the Martin Logan Cadence. It's around $2000. It's said to have excellent sound fidelity and it adapts to your room via the A.R.C technology sent with it.
It doesn't come with a subwoofer but it has respectable lows and you can add ANY subwoofer (and rears in case you decide) to it which will also be calibrated with A.R.C.

There are a lot of online reviews on Sony but I couldn't find much on Martin Logan. It's an "older" bar and it isn't compatible with latest Dolby/DTS formats, but it makes up for sound quality and fidelity.

Please do some research on both and check which one suit your needs.

I didn't find more high end options but others might have more input on that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bujao

toast4321 said:


> Hi folks, I had a couple questions in my pursuit and ultimate purchase of a Dolby Atmos soundbar. Here's my current setup:
> 
> tv: LG OLED65E6P
> sound: Logitech z906 (which surprisingly aren't terrible)
> room: 20-25 foot sloped ceiling (also no plans to put in ceiling speakers)
> console: xbox one x
> 
> I was initially planning to get the Sony Z9F soundbar with wireless rears as I thought it might produce the best Atmos sound due to the "Surround engine simulation," however when I went into Best Buy, hoping to hear one (they didn't have any), the sales rep said that upfiring can still produce great Atmos sounds without bouncing the audio back off a ceiling. And that his recommendation is I should go with the Sony HT-ST5000 (they had that one) over the Z9F because of the 5.1.2 setup and thoughts that the Atmos effect would be better.
> 
> 
> 1) Can upfiring speakers produce Atmos like effect without bouncing audio off of a ceiling?
> 2) Given my vaulted ceiling and desire for Atmos would the Sony Z9F with rears be better than the Sony HT-ST5000? Or is there a different soundbar/config you'd recommend?
> 
> Thanks!


1) that's physically not possible with up firing speakers (unless the specific part of your ceiling that is reflecting the sound wave back to your seating area is flat) and I don't think you would get good atmos without a flat ceiling for that type of speakers.

2) Definitely the ZF9. If you want true (not virtual) Atmos you will have to step off from Soundbars and go for Receivers and Atmos enabled speakers. There's an interesting option from SVS that doesn't need to be mounted on the ceiling (you'll still need wires though I'm afraid - but there are plenty discrete wiring options in the market). They can be mounted on walls or other surfaces and they will have better quality than any atmos Soundbar.

Hope this helps.


----------



## toast4321

Bujao said:


> 1) that's physically not possible with up firing speakers (unless the specific part of your ceiling that is reflecting the sound wave back to your seating area is flat) and I don't think you would get good atmos without a flat ceiling for that type of speakers.
> 
> 2) Definitely the ZF9. If you want true (not virtual) Atmos you will have to step off from Soundbars and go for Receivers and Atmos enabled speakers. There's an interesting option from SVS that doesn't need to be mounted on the ceiling (you'll still need wires though I'm afraid - but there are plenty discrete wiring options in the market). They can be mounted on walls or other surfaces and they will have better quality than any atmos Soundbar.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks, that's super helpful! Out of curiosity, what's the SVS option?


----------



## PlanetAVS

toast4321 said:


> Thanks, that's super helpful! Out of curiosity, what's the SVS option?


SVS has an on wall Elevation speaker line designed for height based audio.

https://www.svsound.com/pages/prime-elevation


----------



## toast4321

Thanks! I think for now I'll start off with the ZF9's and upgrade once I have a place where I can mount speakers. Now to find some good speaker stands for the rears...


----------



## tmac6767

Appreciate helping out a newbe for soundbar suggestion  

We recently purchased a LG OLED 65B7A TV. After discussing with my wife, we decided to keep the TV our bedroom where our family spend most of our TV time. Anyways, after upgrading the TV, I am thinking my current 3 years old Vizio S4251w-B4 soundbar may need to be upgraded as well. We also updated our Netflix subscription to take advantage of Dolby Vision and Dolby atmos from the build-in LG Netflix software in the TV. 

I am looking for the following in a soundbar:

1/ Ability to receive *Dolby Atmos via HDMI ARC* from the LG TV (lossy is fine, understood the limitation of ARC vs the new eARC).

2/ *Soundbar only OR Soundbar + Sub setup*. No surround speakers needed. The current soundbar setup that we have has soundbar + sub + 2 surround speakers. We turned off the sub and 2 surround speakers 99% of the time. The sub is too loud for our 6 years old and 10 months kids who spend most of their time in our bedroom.

3/ I am thinking I should stick with a LG soundbar from the compatibility perspective. I am not sure the differences between the *SK9Y vs SK10Y*. It is about $100 difference in street prices. Is that the right direction? which one?

4/*Money is definitely a factor*, unlike most of the rich folks here at the avsforum . As it is, I will have some convincing to do with my wife, so if there are cheaper alternatives that will meet our needs, I am very interested.

Thanks in advance for helping us out, we appreciate it


----------



## Bujao

tmac6767 said:


> Appreciate helping out a newbe for soundbar suggestion
> 
> We recently purchased a LG OLED 65B7A TV. After discussing with my wife, we decided to keep the TV our bedroom where our family spend most of our TV time. Anyways, after upgrading the TV, I am thinking my current 3 years old Vizio S4251w-B4 soundbar may need to be upgraded as well. We also updated our Netflix subscription to take advantage of Dolby Vision and Dolby atmos from the build-in LG Netflix software in the TV.
> 
> I am looking for the following in a soundbar:
> 
> 1/ Ability to receive *Dolby Atmos via HDMI ARC* from the LG TV (lossy is fine, understood the limitation of ARC vs the new eARC).
> 
> 2/ *Soundbar only OR Soundbar + Sub setup*. No surround speakers needed. The current soundbar setup that we have has soundbar + sub + 2 surround speakers. We turned off the sub and 2 surround speakers 99% of the time. The sub is too loud for our 6 years old and 10 months kids who spend most of their time in our bedroom.
> 
> 3/ I am thinking I should stick with a LG soundbar from the compatibility perspective. I am not sure the differences between the *SK9Y vs SK10Y*. It is about $100 difference in street prices. Is that the right direction? which one?
> 
> 4/*Money is definitely a factor*, unlike most of the rich folks here at the avsforum . As it is, I will have some convincing to do with my wife, so if there are cheaper alternatives that will meet our needs, I am very interested.
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping us out, we appreciate it


Assuming you don't have a massive bedroom, your budget, full compatibility and not necessary to have strong sub, I would recommend: 

- Sony XF9000 (if you fancy virtual atmos and DTS-X compatibility);
- LG SJ9 (I haven't seen much talk about performance from SJ9 to SK9); or
- LG SK9Y or Sony ZF9 (if you can spend a bit extra for a bit more updated features - as stated above I don't see much between SJ9/SK9, but ZF9 is definitely better than XF9000).

In my opinion, any other option would be too powerful for your use and/or not necessarily better for the price increase.

The virtual atmos is something worth checking in a store. Not everyone likes it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## meburdick

Bujao said:


> Assuming you don't have a massive bedroom, your budget, full compatibility and not necessary to have strong sub, I would recommend:
> 
> - Sony XF9000 (if you fancy virtual atmos and DTS-X compatibility);
> - LG SJ9 (I haven't seen much talk about performance from SJ9 to SK9); or
> - LG SK9Y or Sony ZF9 (if you can spend a bit extra for a bit more updated features - as stated above I don't see much between SJ9/SK9, but ZF9 is definitely better than XF9000).
> 
> In my opinion, any other option would be too powerful for your use and/or not necessarily better for the price increase.
> 
> *The virtual atmos is something worth checking in a store.* Not everyone likes it.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I disagree - stores have ceilings that are WAY too tall for this to work properly in most scenarios. Additionally, the amount of background noise detracts from being able to truly experience it. 

Whatever the choices might be, buy them, take them home, set them up, test them, and return the one(s) that you don't like. It's the only way to know how well it will work. I have moved a soundbar setup from one room to another and went from it being fine to it being poor for performance.


----------



## tmac6767

Bujao said:


> Assuming you don't have a massive bedroom, your budget, full compatibility and not necessary to have strong sub, I would recommend:
> 
> - Sony XF9000 (if you fancy virtual atmos and DTS-X compatibility);
> - LG SJ9 (I haven't seen much talk about performance from SJ9 to SK9); or
> - LG SK9Y or Sony ZF9 (if you can spend a bit extra for a bit more updated features - as stated above I don't see much between SJ9/SK9, but ZF9 is definitely better than XF9000).
> 
> In my opinion, any other option would be too powerful for your use and/or not necessarily better for the price increase.
> 
> The virtual atmos is something worth checking in a store. Not everyone likes it.
> 
> Hope this helps.





meburdick said:


> I disagree - stores have ceilings that are WAY too tall for this to work properly in most scenarios. Additionally, the amount of background noise detracts from being able to truly experience it.
> 
> Whatever the choices might be, buy them, take them home, set them up, test them, and return the one(s) that you don't like. It's the only way to know how well it will work. I have moved a soundbar setup from one room to another and went from it being fine to it being poor for performance.



Thanks for taking the time to help me out. I appreciate it. I went to local Bestbuy today to audition soundbars. Unfortunately they don't have LG soundbars set up correctly. However, I had a chance to listen to Sony Z9F (~$800), Martin Logan vision x (~$900), Sony ht-st5000 (~$1000). They are pretty impressive, especially Z9F and Vision x. 

However, I can purchase a LG SK9Y for $400 and SK10Y for $500. Thats probably the most $ that I want to spend on a bedroom soundbar. I am leaning towards purchasing SK9Y, mainly due to $100 saving. I searched the soundbar forum and looked through all the post associated with SK9Y. Not too many reviews, compared to SK10Y. It looks like SK10Y has a better tweeter, a different tuning, extra 50W, an extra HDMI input, and more control of the speakers via LG App. *Perhaps I should just spend an extra $100 and get SK10Y over SK9Y, Should I? * Appreciate some input...


P.S.. I really enjoy the Z9F sound, I can wait for 6 months for Z9F price to come down when a new model is introduced.


----------



## meburdick

tmac6767 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to help me out. I appreciate it. I went to local Bestbuy today to audition soundbars. Unfortunately they don't have LG soundbars set up correctly. However, I had a chance to listen to Sony Z9F (~$800), Martin Logan vision x (~$900), Sony ht-st5000 (~$1000). They are pretty impressive, especially Z9F and Vision x.
> 
> However, I can purchase a LG SK9Y for $400 and SK10Y for $500. Thats probably the most $ that I want to spend on a bedroom soundbar. I am leaning towards purchasing SK9Y, mainly due to $100 saving. I searched the soundbar forum and looked through all the post associated with SK9Y. Not too many reviews, compared to SK10Y. It looks like SK10Y has a better tweeter, a different tuning, extra 50W, an extra HDMI input, and more control of the speakers via LG App. *Perhaps I should just spend an extra $100 and get SK10Y over SK9Y, Should I? * Appreciate some input...
> 
> 
> P.S.. I really enjoy the Z9F sound, I can wait for 6 months for Z9F price to come down when a new model is introduced.


I have the Z9F with the rears. It works fairly well for a main TV setup. For a bedroom, it probably boasts more features than you would use with the fake ATMOS, but the 3.1 configuration would probably be nice. I don't know that you'll see much of a price drop any time soon as it's on the newer side and I don't know that these see the kinds of price drops that the TV's do.

BB regularly offers the best version of the open box items for a pretty good discount, but I had zero luck actually getting one. The first one I tried ordering got lost and the second one was delivered damaged (seems to be all too common with these soundbars because the original factory packaging isn't meant for shipping).


----------



## tmac6767

tmac6767 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to help me out. I appreciate it. I went to local Bestbuy today to audition soundbars. Unfortunately they don't have LG soundbars set up correctly. However, I had a chance to listen to Sony Z9F (~$800), Martin Logan vision x (~$900), Sony ht-st5000 (~$1000). They are pretty impressive, especially Z9F and Vision x.
> 
> However, I can purchase a LG SK9Y for $400 and SK10Y for $500. Thats probably the most $ that I want to spend on a bedroom soundbar. I am leaning towards purchasing SK9Y, mainly due to $100 saving. I searched the soundbar forum and looked through all the post associated with SK9Y. Not too many reviews, compared to SK10Y. It looks like SK10Y has a better tweeter, a different tuning, extra 50W, an extra HDMI input, and more control of the speakers via LG App. *Perhaps I should just spend an extra $100 and get SK10Y over SK9Y, Should I? * Appreciate some input...
> 
> 
> P.S.. I really enjoy the Z9F sound, I can wait for 6 months for Z9F price to come down when a new model is introduced.





meburdick said:


> I have the Z9F with the rears. It works fairly well for a main TV setup. For a bedroom, it probably boasts more features than you would use with the fake ATMOS, but the 3.1 configuration would probably be nice. I don't know that you'll see much of a price drop any time soon as it's on the newer side and I don't know that these see the kinds of price drops that the TV's do.
> 
> BB regularly offers the best version of the open box items for a pretty good discount, but I had zero luck actually getting one. The first one I tried ordering got lost and the second one was delivered damaged (seems to be all too common with these soundbars because the original factory packaging isn't meant for shipping).


Thanks for the feedback. I decided to wait and try out more soundbars next week. As I was googling around, Samsung HW-MS650 came up as one of the older soundbars, that may take care of 90% of my criteria for around $250-$300. I want to look into that as well ...


----------



## Bujao

tmac6767 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I decided to wait and try out more soundbars next week. As I was googling around, Samsung HW-MS650 came up as one of the older soundbars, that may take care of 90% of my criteria for around $250-$300. I want to look into that as well ...


I didn't mention the sammys because they are not compatible with atmos via Arc, but they do have great sound. 
I honestly think you would be happier with ZF9 or SK10 if you can pay the extra as you will be able to use all the features. Given the prices mentioned the SK10 seems the perfect match (the con in my opinion is lack of DTS-X).

It is said the quality of SK10 is far superior to the SK9.


----------



## RmartinB

Zoland2020 said:


> Look no further than the upcoming 2018 Atmos/DTS:X soundbar from Samsung the HW-N950 due to come out either this month or next month, final pricing is still unknown though.


 @Zoland2020: Thank you for the suggestion: HW-N950Atmos/DTS:X soundbar from Samsung. I look forward to this/next month and auditioning at my condo. Some USA pricing hints from bhphotovideo.com suggest $1697.99 (pre-order) which is within $1,700 budget.


----------



## bsalamon

meburdick said:


> I have the Z9F with the rears. It works fairly well for a main TV setup. For a bedroom, it probably boasts more features than you would use with the fake ATMOS, but the 3.1 configuration would probably be nice. I don't know that you'll see much of a price drop any time soon as it's on the newer side and I don't know that these see the kinds of price drops that the TV's do.
> 
> BB regularly offers the best version of the open box items for a pretty good discount, but I had zero luck actually getting one. The first one I tried ordering got lost and the second one was delivered damaged (seems to be all too common with these soundbars because the original factory packaging isn't meant for shipping).


Have you encountered any lip sync issues with the Z9F. I have the sony 940e tv and tried an lg sc9y soundbar from costco and had to return it due the lip sync issue. I connected it to the tv via optical. I am hoping to find a soundbar that will pair with my sony 940e that doesn't have a lib sync problem.


----------



## meburdick

bsalamon said:


> Have you encountered any lip sync issues with the Z9F. I have the sony 940e tv and tried an lg sc9y soundbar from costco and had to return it due the lip sync issue. I connected it to the tv via optical. I am hoping to find a soundbar that will pair with my sony 940e that doesn't have a lib sync problem.


I have a UHD BluRay player and a cable box connected to the TV on HDMI 2 and 1, respectively. The soundbar is connected via ARC on HDMI 3. With the internal apps, there is no lip sync issue. With the cable box, there is a very noticeable lip sync issue. The DVD player has only been used for Planet Earth II so far, and that's voice-over. So, I don't know yet.

The cable box on the last TV used the optical out of the TV to a different soundbar and there was no lip sync issue. Too many variables have changed for me to know if it's the TV, the soundbar, the connection type, ARC, or some sort of combination.


----------



## Sunar357

I have a Hisense H8C TV that can do 4k. I also use a Roku and am looking for something cheap ($250 tops but preferrably


----------



## Sunar357

Actually decided to just order the Yamaha YAS-108 so I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## wireless200

Pretty much narrowed down to two soundbars.... the Beam and ML Cadence. 



Sound quality is probably the most important thing to me. 



Not looking to shake the block but will probably add a sub to either one. 



Also will not be adding additional speakers. Just need to keep it clean for everyday tv and movie watching with music streaming from various built-in apps such as spotify.



Question - do both have an auto on when the TV is turned on? This feature is a dealbreaker/maker for me. I do not want to pick up a second remote and turn on the soundbar.


On my other TV I had a pansonic soundbar that integrated very well together through their Viera system. I never had to touch the soundbar except near the end when it stopped auto'ing on.


----------



## mgmoreau

OK I need some help. I have reviewed many of these Soundbar forums to the point of getting an ice cream headache from information overload. I have checked out CNET and Consumer Reports online to see their reviews and ratings. 

Current setup:

[*]Panasonoic 50" Plasma TC-P50ST60 -1 ARC HDMI 2 HDMI

[*]Sony older 5.1 receiver with Sony cheap speakers

[*]Samsung older Blue Ray player

[*]Family room size is 15' x 21' 8 ft ceilings

[*]Harmony 650 remote

We watch cable HDTV most of the time and have a Netflix account. Also want to play music from iPhones through soundbar. _Current setup too complicated and never works right. Want to move away for receiver setup and move to a decent soundbar. _

Max budget is $1000.00 Leaning towards a soundbar with wireless rear speakers and wireless sub. 


[*]Models we have listed to at Best Buy:

[*]Samsung HW-K950/ZA

[*]Sony ZF9

[*]Sonos Beam w/o the wireless sub

[*]Sony HTNT5

Key requirements is best sound possible from a soundbar but more importantly, a setup that works all the time and is simple to use. 

Any suggestions would be greatly apprecaited ?


----------



## meburdick

mgmoreau said:


> OK I need some help. I have reviewed many of these Soundbar forums to the point of getting an ice cream headache from information overload. I have checked out CNET and Consumer Reports online to see their reviews and ratings.
> 
> Current setup:
> 
> [*]Panasonoic 50" Plasma TC-P50ST60 -1 ARC HDMI 2 HDMI
> 
> [*]Sony older 5.1 receiver with Sony cheap speakers
> 
> [*]Samsung older Blue Ray player
> 
> [*]Family room size is 15' x 21' 8 ft ceilings
> 
> [*]Harmony 650 remote
> 
> We watch cable HDTV most of the time and have a Netflix account. Also want to play music from iPhones through soundbar. _Current setup too complicated and never works right. Want to move away for receiver setup and move to a decent soundbar. _
> 
> Max budget is $1000.00 Leaning towards a soundbar with wireless rear speakers and wireless sub.
> 
> 
> [*]Models we have listed to at Best Buy:
> 
> [*]Samsung HW-K950/ZA
> 
> [*]Sony ZF9
> 
> [*]Sonos Beam w/o the wireless sub
> 
> [*]Sony HTNT5
> 
> Key requirements is best sound possible from a soundbar but more importantly, a setup that works all the time and is simple to use.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly apprecaited ?


I will give my blanket statement here once again... You need to take something home and listen to it there, with what you normally watch. It is absolutely the only way you will determine what works for you.

The Z9F is in your price range, but not with the rears. Also, from my own use of it, it has a nice feature with IR passthrough (in case you place it such that it blocks the IR receiver of the TV), but I had to put everything on Manual connection mode because the automatic mode wouldn't even connect the sub. Personally, I think the fake Atmos is a bit of a gimmick, but also don't always know when I have it turned on. 

The HTNT5 was very "bland" in my opinion. It's a 2.1 setup, so all you're getting is stereo sound with a sub for a little more low frequency response. If all you watch is the news and would like something better than the built-in speakers, then a 2.1 bar would seem to make sense.

I've read a lot of comments about Sonos that A) folks love them and B) they have no HDMI so some of your sound options are limited.


----------



## mgmoreau

meburdick said:


> I will give my blanket statement here once again... You need to take something home and listen to it there, with what you normally watch. It is absolutely the only way you will determine what works for you.
> 
> The Z9F is in your price range, but not with the rears. Also, from my own use of it, it has a nice feature with IR passthrough (in case you place it such that it blocks the IR receiver of the TV), but I had to put everything on Manual connection mode because the automatic mode wouldn't even connect the sub. Personally, I think the fake Atmos is a bit of a gimmick, but also don't always know when I have it turned on.
> 
> The HTNT5 was very "bland" in my opinion. It's a 2.1 setup, so all you're getting is stereo sound with a sub for a little more low frequency response. If all you watch is the news and would like something better than the built-in speakers, then a 2.1 bar would seem to make sense.
> 
> I've read a lot of comments about Sonos that A) folks love them and B) they have no HDMI so some of your sound options are limited.


meburdick, thanks for this reply, very helpful.

The IR pass-through is big plus that I was not aware of with the Z9F. All these soundbars will block the IR on my Panny TV as it is located only 2" off the cabinet surface. So from your experience, you could only get the IR pass-through to work if you put everything on manual connection mode. Can you explain what that means and what are the downsides to this manual mode? Do the Sony rear speaker have the dual speakers that face the ceiling and the room like the Samsung rear speakers? 

Any opinion on the Samsung K950?


----------



## meburdick

mgmoreau said:


> meburdick, thanks for this reply, very helpful.
> 
> The IR pass-through is big plus that I was not aware of with the Z9F. All these soundbars will block the IR on my Panny TV as it is located only 2" off the cabinet surface. So from your experience, you could only get the IR pass-through to work if you put everything on manual connection mode. Can you explain what that means and what are the downsides to this manual mode? Do the Sony rear speaker have the dual speakers that face the ceiling and the room like the Samsung rear speakers?
> 
> Any opinion on the Samsung K950?


The IR passthrough and the speaker connectivity mode are not related. Sorry for the confusion. Also, it’s worth knowing that you will have to enable the IR pass through option as it’s disabled by default. 

When you set the bar up, the config is set to automatic mode for connectivity to the remote speakers. This never worked for me, even with the linked sub. I had to put it in manual mode and re-link the sun. When I added the rears, they connected up easily in this mode, but trying to revert back to automatic mode “broke” the connectivity again.


----------



## ZwartePiet

I plan on sitting 12' from a 65" Vizio flatscreen. It will be in a room ~13' x 24' with ceilings over 16' high open to the second floor. The only space available for a speaker is on the console in front of/beneath the TV. I prefer a flat frequency response over deep bass and good stereo sound over simulated surround effects.

*Considering the following options:*
1) Built-in TV speakers (free)
2) Vizio integrated 2.1 sound bar - SB362An-F6 (~$100)
3) Vizio 2.1 sound bar - SB3621n-E8 (~$130)
4) Yamaha YAS-107 (~$150)
5) Upcoming Vizio 3.1.2 Atmos sound bar (>$400?)

I'm fine with the TV speakers if a sound bar only provides marginal gain. My concern with options 2 & 4 are my 16' high ceilings. Would the vertically-oriented drivers still sound good without a ceiling to reflect on? Also, does anyone think option 5 is worth the premium?


----------



## meburdick

ZwartePiet said:


> I plan on sitting 12' from a 65" Vizio flatscreen. It will be in a room ~13' x 24' with ceilings over 16' high open to the second floor. The only space available for a speaker is on the console in front of/beneath the TV. I prefer a flat frequency response over deep bass and good stereo sound over simulated surround effects.
> 
> *Considering the following options:*
> 1) Built-in TV speakers (free)
> 2) Vizio integrated 2.1 sound bar - SB362An-F6 (~$100)
> 3) Vizio 2.1 sound bar - SB3621n-E8 (~$130)
> 4) Yamaha YAS-107 (~$150)
> 5) Upcoming Vizio 3.1.2 Atmos sound bar (>$400?)
> 
> I'm fine with the TV speakers if a sound bar only provides marginal gain. My concern with options 2 & 4 are my 16' high ceilings. Would the vertically-oriented drivers still sound good without a ceiling to reflect on? Also, does anyone think option 5 is worth the premium?


The only way you’ll know if you like any of those is take them home and try them. 

No amount of comments and opinions is going to ensure that something is pleasing to your ear.


----------



## Naekyr

If you have a ceiling that is 1) not flat or 2) very high then you can forget about having a good Atmos experience.

With that being said some soundbars get around this by throwing the sound over and across your head instead of at the ceiling - the Z9F does this, the benefit of this is you still get some audio over your head regardless of your ceiling setup

it is sounding like the z9f is going to be the best option for you


----------



## rpearlberg

I was pretty set on getting the Yamaha YAS-107BL, but then I came across the Samsung HW-MS57C 4.1-Channel Sound Bar System with Built-in Subwoofer (certified refurb) for $119.

Which one should I choose??

https://www.focuscamera.com/samsung...sound-bar-system-with-built-in-subwoofer.html


----------



## essg88

Hello!

looking for a soundbar to hook my LG C7, Shield, and Xbox One X to. My budget is 1500.

I'm trying to consider the latest LG, Samsung or Sony Zf9 but I cant seem to find many solid reviews on any of them. 

I am leaning more toward the Zf9 but I'm unsure if the "over the head" atmos effect would benefit me as I'm sitting about 9-10 ft from the TV. I also read the ZF9 is only really good with the rears but I have no idea how or where Id mount them. 

Any temporary wall mounting hooks for the rears that dont damage walls?

Thanks so much in advanced all!


----------



## Slovesny

Hello!

I got a totally noob question, be gentle with me)

I've got Samsung 65JS9500, Apple 4k TV and Ps4 pro and want to buy a JBL 5.1 soundbar (https://www.jbl.com/bar-series/JBL+...r_JBL Bar 5.1_color=Black-USA-Current#start=1)

I'm totally new in this subject, so can you help me? As far as I understand this soundbar doesn't support Dolby Digital Plus so I won't be able to utilize Netflix and Amazon 5.1 sound in this setup and will be limited to stereo? Or it will be decoded by TV or Apple 4k and sent to the soundbar?

Maybe there is something similar to this soundbar? I gave a small room (around 20m) and it is not pre-wired for a real 5.1 setup. Main purpose - movies, streaming services and gaming, don't care about music. 

Thank you! Sorry for my English, not my native language.


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

Slovesny said:


> Hello!
> 
> I got a totally noob question, be gentle with me)
> 
> I've got Samsung 65JS9500, Apple 4k TV and Ps4 pro and want to buy a JBL 5.1 soundbar (https://www.jbl.com/bar-series/JBL+...r_JBL Bar 5.1_color=Black-USA-Current#start=1)
> 
> I'm totally new in this subject, so can you help me? As far as I understand this soundbar doesn't support Dolby Digital Plus so I won't be able to utilize Netflix and Amazon 5.1 sound in this setup and will be limited to stereo? Or it will be decoded by TV or Apple 4k and sent to the soundbar?
> 
> Maybe there is something similar to this soundbar? I gave a small room (around 20m) and it is not pre-wired for a real 5.1 setup. Main purpose - movies, streaming services and gaming, don't care about music.
> 
> Thank you! Sorry for my English, not my native language.


I am pretty sure Dolby digital plus is backwards compatible with Dolby Digital. The JBL 5.1 soundbar is a true 5.1 channel bar and will decode Dolby digital. I had this soundbar for awhile and for movies it was very good. It has 6 different sound modes to. The small wireless rear speakers do an excellent job and are easy to wall mount with included mounts.


----------



## Slovesny

RKSKYDANCER said:


> I am pretty sure Dolby digital plus is backwards compatible with Dolby Digital. The JBL 5.1 soundbar is a true 5.1 channel bar and will decode Dolby digital. I had this soundbar for awhile and for movies it was very good. It has 6 different sound modes to. The small wireless rear speakers do an excellent job and are easy to wall mount with included mounts.


Are there any references where I can check it? 
Did you have any experience using Netflix with this soundbar?

Maybe you have some other thoughts or comments on this product?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

Slovesny said:


> Are there any references where I can check it?
> Did you have any experience using Netflix with this soundbar?
> 
> Maybe you have some other thoughts or comments on this product?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Just google Dolby digital plus and most articles say it's backwards compatible to DD with a 5.1 set up. I didn't use Netflix but did use Amazon prime / My TV with xfinity / My Sony Blue ray player with many different types of music CD's and movie disc. Dolby digital, DTS, Atmos, SACD, standard 2 channel CD's and all sounded good. The 6 different sound modes have different set ups for the rear speakers. Read the manual carefully when connecting the soundbar and sound mode settings. Be sure to run calibration with the included mic when you have the rear speakers where you want them. 

The JBL 5.1 is a impressive soundbar if your not interested in Atmos or DTS:X. You can even use it with the rear speakers mounted on the bar in there charging location and it has a more open sound stage up front in certain sound modes. 

Go to my other thread i started on the Yamaha YAS-107 and check out post 62 and 77 for my thoughts of the JBL 5.1 and pictures of my set up. Here is a link to the thread. 

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/195-...yas-107-questions-answers-opinion-so-far.html


----------



## Slovesny

RKSKYDANCER said:


> The JBL 5.1 is a impressive soundbar if your not interested in Atmos or DTS:X. You can even use it with the rear speakers mounted on the bar in there charging location and it has a more open sound stage up front in certain sound modes.
> 
> Go to my other thread i started on the Yamaha YAS-107 and check out post 62 and 77 for my thoughts of the JBL 5.1 and pictures of my set up. Here is a link to the thread.
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/195-...yas-107-questions-answers-opinion-so-far.html


Thanks for th link and detailed reply, that helped a lot! Just another question - maybe there are some other soundbars with similar functionality? I am particularly interested in fully wireless rear speakers. If there are none - I will buy JBL with a light heart.

Oh, and do you know anything about Yamaha YSP 2700? Does it produce a decent surround effect?


----------



## meburdick

Slovesny said:


> Thanks for th link and detailed reply, that helped a lot! Just another question - maybe there are some other soundbars with similar functionality? I am particularly interested in *fully wireless rear speakers*. If there are none - I will buy JBL with a light heart.
> 
> Oh, and do you know anything about Yamaha YSP 2700? Does it produce a decent surround effect?


Most (all?) of the soundbars that can connect rear speakers do so via some sort of wireless connectivity (WiFi, RF, Bluetooth, etc.). The same is typically true for the sub.


----------



## Slovesny

meburdick said:


> Most (all?) of the soundbars that can connect rear speakers do so via some sort of wireless connectivity (WiFi, RF, Bluetooth, etc.). The same is typically true for the sub.


Sorry, my fault, I didn't explain it correctly. I mean there are no wires at all - no power wires and\or connectivity wires. JBL 5.1 has rechargeable rear speakers and I was wondering are there any other soundbars with such features.


----------



## meburdick

Slovesny said:


> Sorry, my fault, I didn't explain it correctly. I mean there are no wires at all - no power wires and\or connectivity wires. JBL 5.1 has rechargeable rear speakers and I was wondering are there any other soundbars with such features.


I thought there might be a chance that was what you were aiming it, but I wasn't sure. My guess is that there are not a lot of options like that out there because A) you still have to deal with wires to charge them, B) having them be able to "auto-on" when needed would drain power and shorten the usable time on a charge, C) the lifespan of the battery is going to be finite, D) the potential for them to turn off in use would be high unless you always ensured you charged them before use, and E) the additional cost for all of the charging circuit electronics and the batteries would end up making them much less desirable in the long run.


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

Slovesny said:


> Thanks for th link and detailed reply, that helped a lot! Just another question - maybe there are some other soundbars with similar functionality? I am particularly interested in fully wireless rear speakers. If there are none - I will buy JBL with a light heart.
> 
> Oh, and do you know anything about Yamaha YSP 2700? Does it produce a decent surround effect?


I am not aware of any other soundbar with 100% wireless rear speakers like the JBL 5.1 soundbar has. Others have to have at least power connected to each rear speaker. Sorry, i have not listen to the Yamaha YSP 2700 myself. By the looks of it if you have the perfect room for the YSP 2700 it might sound pretty good!


----------



## jchng88

RKSKYDANCER said:


> I am not aware of any other soundbar with 100% wireless rear speakers like the JBL 5.1 soundbar has. Others have to have at least power connected to each rear speaker. Sorry, i have not listen to the Yamaha YSP 2700 myself. By the looks of it if you have the perfect room for the YSP 2700 it might sound pretty good!


Hi all, recently I just purchase the 43" Samsung NU7100 TV for my room. The sound is pretty mediocre

Is there any soundbar to recommend for the TV? I was looking at the YAS 207/sonus beam/ bose ST300. Or are there any other soundbars to recommend. This will be mainly for my TV/movies, not so much music.


----------



## Slovesny

RKSKYDANCER said:


> I am not aware of any other soundbar with 100% wireless rear speakers like the JBL 5.1 soundbar has. Others have to have at least power connected to each rear speaker. Sorry, i have not listen to the Yamaha YSP 2700 myself. By the looks of it if you have the perfect room for the YSP 2700 it might sound pretty good!


Thank you for your help! I'll try to find JBL 5.1 for a test drive, if there are any around.


----------



## Chicago Al

*Soundbar that will pass through DV from AppleTV*

Hi all.

Title says it all, really. I have just bought a Sony XBR49X900F which I love, and I got a small Sony soundbar to go with it. I'm much more concerned with picture than audio quality, so I figured the little HT-MT300 would be fine, esp as it's designed to nestle under the TV set. PQ on the TV is excellent, esp with the AppleTV4K putting out Dolby Vision.

For my purposes the soundbar is adequate...BUT it has a slight but noticeable lag, so that audio is slightly behind video. TV's internal speakers have no delay, but also don't sound good; if both are on, the soundbar provides a reverb-like effect. 

Soundbar only has an optical in, so I can't loop the ATV through it. I tested my older Panasonic soundbar, which does have hdmi in/out, and it keeps the audio in sync, but won't pass through the 4K signal. I've gone through every possible setting on the TV, and there's nothing that adjusts sync errors; in fact Sony support told me that what I'm seeing (2 frames or so) is within their spec.

Someone on this forum had started compiling a list of equipment that would pass the 4K/DV signal through but didn't get very far. And those were all higher-end units. Any suggestion of something more budget that would work is welcome. 

I'm seeing for example the Sony CT-800 is described as having HDCP 2.2, HDMI 2.0a and supporting HDR but no mention if that means Dolby Vision. So I'm hoping someone here knows for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## rgathright

*What will $500 buy?*

I am looking for all options to downsize from my tower speakers, SVS subwoofer and A/V receiver. I am in a apartment size cottage now where my living area is 12' x 15' deep. My sitting area is about 13' from where the soundbar will be. I have been looking at soundbases, but I can't see how the audio would be better than a soundbar where the speakers are facing me. I would need something that is up to date and it will need several optical inputs and maybe HDMI inputs. It will be mainly used for Directv, but I will be streaming 4K from apps on my 4K TV. I also have a Bluray player. 

I would like a wireless subwoofer. I have two inwall rear speakers that are directly behind the sitting area. If there is such a soundbar that has wired rear speakers setups this would be a plus. But I would not think this is possible. My budget is around $500., but less would be better. 

Having an USB slot for playing MP3's from my USB flash drive would be a plus also. If it makes in difference I have a 75" Sony TV.


----------



## Schwacker

Hey Guys,


Thought I'd try this forum to post my scenario. Lat month, I purchased the LG 65 C8. 2 years ago, I purchased (through my company's award program) the Bose Cinemate 130. I knew, before I purchased the LG TV, my Bose wouldn't be able to provide Dolby ATMOS that my TV can pass.
So I thought I'd do some research on getting Dolby ATMOS sound bar.


I live in a small condo. Sit about 10 feet from the TV. Don't have space for rear speakers. Mainly stream (Netflix, VUDU, and Amazon) . Have vaulted ceiling (20 ft). My budget was going to be $500.


Lately, I noticed the every-so-often price drop on the LG SK10Y. Since it's back under $500, I'm seriously considering it but have been turned off with some of the semi-negative reviews. Thoughts? I can wait for Black Friday if the Samsung and Sony models drop within my budget.


Also, silly question, but I do wonder if I'll notice a difference between the Dolby ATMOS bar and my Bose Cinemate 130. Maybe I' m fine ??



Thanks.


----------



## seven

I just moved and bought a 49" 4k Samsung TV (UA49MU6300JXZK). Mostly I use an Nvidia Shield as source, but occasionally I use the cable company's box.

The TV is on a stand on a cabinet so the soundbar will have to sit in front of it and couldn't be more than around 2" tall without blocking the screen. A base speaker might work, but I just worry a little about it being stable enough since the TV stand is kind of a weird V-shape.

I do watch 4K content so it needs to support that.

I've seen some models that are just a soundbar and subwoofer that say they can emulate full surround. IF that works then that would be awesome. Though I'm not big into bass so I don't really even care much if there is a subwoofer.

It's not a requirement, but I would somewhat like it if it had the ability to play to BT headphones as my wife always wants me to turn it down so low I can't hear it at night.

I'd like to spend around $500, but could go up to $1,000 (and of course am glad to come down as well.)

Sony HT-X9000F is what I am thinking of so far, but I'm very unaware of most of the options and that just happened to be one of the first I saw.


----------



## Dastano

Hey guys,

so I opened another Thread about my TV, which I prob. gonna buy (AF8 or LGC8). Since I want use the full power of Dolby Atmos, I plan to buy a Soundbar as well. So I saw the HW-N950 is "THE" Soundbar right now on everyones mouth, so I am curious if I should get it for 1200 € or better wait for more Reviews / get a alternative?

It seems it support DTS:X which looks "new"? 

My Room is pretty small and L shaped, so I am not sure, how well a Soundbar fit in there.

Hope you guys can give me a Headsup


----------



## meburdick

Dastano said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so I opened another Thread about my TV, which I prob. gonna buy (AF8 or LGC8). Since I want use the full power of Dolby Atmos, I plan to buy a Soundbar as well. So I saw the HW-N950 is "THE" Soundbar right now on everyones mouth, so I am curious if I should get it for 1200 € or better wait for more Reviews / get a alternative?
> 
> It seems it support DTS:X which looks "new"?
> 
> My Room is pretty small and L shaped, so I am not sure, how well a Soundbar fit in there.
> 
> Hope you guys can give me a Headsup


There is no such thing as being able to get "the full power of Dolby Atmos" from a soundbar. If you want full ATMOS, you need to install speaker at or near the ceiling projecting downward onto you. Anything you leverage from a soundbar is going to be SIMULATED at best. You might get a sense of sound from above, but it isn't true ATMOS and you can't really tune it.

I have a Sony with the fake ATMOS and it really doesn't do anything special.


----------



## jojomexi

Good afternoon, all!


I just purchased an LG C8 that comes with Atmos, and I'm looking to purchase a low budget sound bar. Our living room is small, so we don't/can't use anything powerful. I was heavily leaning towards the Yamaha YAS-108 or 207 models, but notice they use DTS X. If my understanding is correct, I would then need to purchase a a/v receiver in order to decode the DTS X from the sound bar? If this is the case, I would rather get a sound bar that supports Atmos so that I do not need to purchase an additional receiver. I was almost sold on the Sonos Beam, but then I read reviews of lots of issues and it being subpar. If relying on DTS X is not a good match for the LG C8, what would be a good lower budget sound bar to pair with?


tl;dr: Purchased LG C8(atmos), what is a good sound bar $200-$400 to pair with for a small living room?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## essg88

Since some time has passed, is there a general consensus on what the favorite/top soundbar is?


----------



## Naekyr

There is no single favorite, it still depends on what your requirements are


----------



## nikon9

Hi all,

I move around every couple of years so I don't have a standard living room layout. I think a soundbar is the right fit for me since our layout is likely to change frequently. Right now we have hard flooring with an area rug, whereas in the last place we lived we had carpet (the living room was also smaller; more square-shaped). 


Previously: Vizio S4251w for the last 4 years or so until it died last night
Inputs: PS4 Pro, XB1S, HTPC, Steam Link (maybe)
TV: LG OLED65C6P
Living room dimensions: 18' (L) x 13' (W) x 8' (h)

I have a diagram handy for my living room layout if it's pertinent. 

I was looking at maybe a Nakamichi Shockwafe Pro 7.1Ch, but that has an F on Fakespot so I'm iffy. Also looking at a Vizio SB36512-F6. Super open to recommendations. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gsrrr

Klipsch RSB-11 vs Nakamichi 7.1 DTS:X 

I have Samsung ks8000, fire tv (netflix, amazon video), song x800, cable tv.

Listened to the Klipsch at local best buy and it sound really nice. I can not find anywhere to demo the Nakamichi. Is the Nakamichi worth the extra $50 for rear surround? THe Klipsch is _only _2.1 whereas the Nakamichi is 7.1 (5.1). On paper, the Klipsch can do down as low as 28Hz whereas the Nakamichi is 35Hz (is the difference even noticeable?). Nakamichi is newer and has better customer service (from what I read). 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## gsrrr

gsrrr said:


> Klipsch RSB-11 vs Nakamichi 7.1 DTS:X
> 
> I have Samsung ks8000, fire tv (netflix, amazon video), song x800, cable tv.
> 
> Listened to the Klipsch at local best buy and it sound really nice. I can not find anywhere to demo the Nakamichi. Is the Nakamichi worth the extra $50 for rear surround? THe Klipsch is _only _2.1 whereas the Nakamichi is 7.1 (5.1). On paper, the Klipsch can do down as low as 28Hz whereas the Nakamichi is 35Hz (is the difference even noticeable?). Nakamichi is newer and has better customer service (from what I read).
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Sony, not Song.

Maybe I should be comparing the Klipsch to the Nakamichi 5.2 since they both don't have rear surrounds and are the same price? Thanks.


----------



## nikon9

nikon9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I move around every couple of years so I don't have a standard living room layout. I think a soundbar is the right fit for me since our layout is likely to change frequently. Right now we have hard flooring with an area rug, whereas in the last place we lived we had carpet (the living room was also smaller; more square-shaped).
> 
> 
> Previously: Vizio S4251w for the last 4 years or so until it died last night
> Inputs: PS4 Pro, XB1S, HTPC, Steam Link (maybe)
> TV: LG OLED65C6P
> Living room dimensions: 18' (L) x 13' (W) x 8' (h)
> 
> I have a diagram handy for my living room layout if it's pertinent.
> 
> I was looking at maybe a Nakamichi Shockwafe Pro 7.1Ch, but that has an F on Fakespot so I'm iffy. Also looking at a Vizio SB36512-F6. Super open to recommendations. Thanks in advance.



Wife pushed hard to get something today, so I ended up with a Yamaha ATS-1080 (YAS-108) and a Emotiva BasX S8 (wanted the 10" but wasn't available). It sounds pretty good though I've been having some trouble with audio switching (all inputs route audio through the TV then to the sound bar) when changing HDMI inputs.


----------



## RxDiesel

I took advantage of the big price drop ($599 to $279) for the Klipsch R-10 soundbar with wireless sub, which is limited by its lack of HDMI connections. For where its used [12x12 living room in an apartment], its excellent at that price, with a very substantial and good-sounding sub on music and movie soundtracks. Its superior to the smaller Pioneer Andrew Jones SB23W bar/sub combo I installed in a den in 2013. Understand, you aren't getting home-theater type surround sound, but for music, movie/tv dialogue, and some movie special effects bass in a small room where you are conscious of the neighbors, its quite nice at this relative bargain price. It was added to 2013-era equipment donated to this urban apartment set up [a Panny 50' plasma tv and Pioneer Elite BD62 blue ray].

For this kind of setup and price range, I highly recommend taking advantage of this Klipsch opportunity while its still available.


----------



## Riekopo

I'm having a difficult time choosing a high end soundbar for my home theater room. I want a soundbar with rear upfiring speakers, DTS:X support, and 3 HDMI inputs because I have a DirecTV receiver, Xbox One X, and 4K Bluray player that need to be hooked up. Plus I might add an Apple TV or Roku Ultra to the mix as well.

Sony has their high end HT-ST5000, but it lacks rear upfiring speakers. The new Vizio Atmos soundbars lack DTS:X support and only have one HDMI input. The LG SK10Y and SK9Y soundbars have 2 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI input respectively. They do have optional rear speakers, but they're not upfiring capable. And neither of them suport DTS:X. 

I'm hoping that the new Vizio speakers get an update to support true DTS:X (right now they only support DTS Virtual X) but they still only have one HDMI input. Is there some kind of splitter or adapter I can use to create new HDCP 2.2 capable HDMI inputs? It seems like that might be my only option.


----------



## Redlantrn1

One thing I learned doing my soundbar search is that unless you have the soundbar in your intended room, you will never know it will sound like. When I went shopping at Best Buy, half the display models didn't work, and there was so much background noise you could barely discern what you were listening too. And good luck finding an employee that knows a fraction of what you did about your potential purchase before entering the store.
I recommend narrowing it down to a few choices, buying them and trying them out in your home. Once you figure out what you want, you can either keep one of the ones you bought, or troll ebay for a great deal, because they are out there.
I ended up with the Samsung HW_MS750/SWA W700 sub combo. Paid $359 for the bar, and $296 for the sub. Both were brand new in box. Very satisfied with my decision.Online reviews can provide good insight, but at the end of the day it has to sound good to you, and fit your budget as well.

Happy Hunting!

Red


----------



## HvLee

jojomexi said:


> ...leaning towards the Yamaha YAS-108 or 207 models, but notice they use DTS X. If my understanding is correct, I would then need to purchase a a/v receiver in order to decode the DTS X from the sound bar?





jojomexi said:


> I was almost sold on the Sonos Beam, but then I read reviews of lots of issues and it being subpar.


For the Yamaha you don't need the AVR, that is the whole idea. It will decode by itself. On the Beam, I swapped my Samsung N950 for the beam and 2 play1 as rear, way more happy with it than the Samsung. It is truly amazing what it does for that small footprint, and no hassle. Worth every penny.


----------



## wraithrsw

Currently have the HW-K950, bought it for $800 last year since I have a Samsung TV, Apple 4K, XB1 S, PS4, and a Samsung 4k player. So far, it's been fine albeit it occasionally has TV-ARC issues, doesn't allow 4:2:2 with Apple 4K TV, and doesn't support DTS:X. Is the HW-N950 really worth the $1700?


----------



## chrisacutler

*Looking for a sub-$500 soundbar*

Well I just saw this thread after posting a topic in the main thread. Sorry about that. 

Who's the soundbar expert, need a recommendation.

My H/K receiver is going out so I've decided to go with a soundbar to replace my 5.1 system. In the sub-$500 range what are my best options? Bose Soundbar 500, Yamaha YAS-207, Vizio SB36512-F6? I'll be connecting it to a Sony XBR-55HX929 which does have an ARC HDMI port. For reference, I do have a Costco membership if one of the recommended is sold there.


----------



## jibbyjeep

has anyone compared the Martin Logan SLM X3 and the Goldenear sound array X? I want to upgrade from my Bose Soundtouch 300 and was wondering if anyone has heard both and can make a recommendation


----------



## Micarina

nikon9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I move around every couple of years so I don't have a standard living room layout. I think a soundbar is the right fit for me since our layout is likely to change frequently. Right now we have hard flooring with an area rug, whereas in the last place we lived we had carpet (the living room was also smaller; more square-shaped).
> 
> 
> Previously: Vizio S4251w for the last 4 years or so until it died last night
> Inputs: PS4 Pro, XB1S, HTPC, Steam Link (maybe)
> TV: LG OLED65C6P
> Living room dimensions: 18' (L) x 13' (W) x 8' (h)
> 
> I have a diagram handy for my living room layout if it's pertinent.
> 
> I was looking at maybe a Nakamichi Shockwafe Pro 7.1Ch, but that has an F on Fakespot so I'm iffy. Also looking at a Vizio SB36512-F6. Super open to recommendations. Thanks in advance.


depending on your budget, the nak pro 7.1 can be a good choice for sub $500 soundbar with full fledge subwoofer and rear speakers. I personally own the 9.2 and the sound is really great. I think you can just check out the thread to get more "real" responses from the users.


----------



## 41532

I went to take a look at soundbars at Best Buy and I see that all of the ones they sell are either TOSLink, headphone jack or USB connections.


I am looking for a speaker to fill the role of a center channel on my ProLogic II system, but the space considerations are to a point where a soundbar has the perfect shape to fit in the only place I have available for said speaker. This is due to the fact I am using a TV cabinet with glass doors, so I cannot put something in front of the unit, nor can I put something on top of the television. 



My input requirements are either a single mono rca plug, or stereo wire clips (IDK the term) one for each speaker. You can see the two center channel connection types in this picture: 
https://www.hifidatabase.com/static/gallery/1/8961-yamaha_rx-v493b.jpg


Is there a soundbar model that would work for this setup?


If I can't find a speaker to put into this small space, I will have to consider putting my center channel speakers on the outside of the TV cabinet and then I can pretty much use any speakers I want.


----------



## wkearney99

41532 said:


> I am looking for a speaker to fill the role of a center channel on my ProLogic II system, but the space considerations are to a point where a soundbar has the perfect shape to fit in the only place I have available for said speaker. This is due to the fact I am using a TV cabinet with glass doors, so I cannot put something in front of the unit, nor can I put something on top of the television.


You already have an AVR, that can use a center channel speaker. Get a speaker. A soundbar is typically not something you'd use in conjunction with an AV receiver.

When asking about limited space it helps to include max dimensions.


----------



## meburdick

wkearney99 said:


> You already have an AVR, that can use a center channel speaker. Get a speaker. *A soundbar is not something you can use in conjunction with an AV receiver*.
> 
> When asking about limited space it helps to include max dimensions.


Fixed if for ya. 

Seriously, a soundbar is not a speaker and is not interchangeable with one. Additionally, there's ZERO value in running sound to an AVR to then turn around and output the signaling to a soundbar. Pick one - AVR -OR- soundbar, not both.


----------



## wkearney99

meburdick said:


> Fixed if for ya.
> 
> Seriously, a soundbar is not a speaker and is not interchangeable with one. Additionally, there's ZERO value in running sound to an AVR to then turn around and output the signaling to a soundbar. Pick one - AVR -OR- soundbar, not both.


If I'd meant to have typed that _you can't_, I would have. It's incorrect to say you can't. You most certainly can. 

But you *are *correct that it's nearly pointless to do so. 

Meanwhile there's the larger argument of using an AVR without sensibly modern AV inputs. How is the system even getting suitable signals to utilize a center channel speaker? Separate 5 channel line-level audio outputs? From what kind of output devices?

This is probably a conversation better had on it's own thread, not here in one for soundbars.


----------



## meburdick

wkearney99 said:


> If I'd meant to have typed that _you can't_, I would have. It's incorrect to say you can't. You most certainly can.
> 
> But you *are *correct that it's nearly pointless to do so.
> 
> Meanwhile there's the larger argument of using an AVR without sensibly modern AV inputs. How is the system even getting suitable signals to utilize a center channel speaker? Separate 5 channel line-level audio outputs? From what kind of output devices?
> 
> This is probably a conversation better had on it's own thread, not here in one for soundbars.


A) It was a tongue-in-cheek comment meant to drive home the point that one really needs to pick one or the other and be done with it
B) It depends on what your definition of "use" is

You can not process the sound at both the AVR and the Soundbar and have the sound emit from the soundbar's various speakers. So, in that regard, you can't use them together. Since there is zero point in trying to process sound at both locations and send it out the respectively connected speakers (you will end up with quite the cacophony of sound), then the only thing you can do with both devices interconnected is to use one as a signal pass-through to the other.

Not sure I understand the thinking you're using regarding the AVR, "modern" inputs, and suitable signals... Is that in reference to the ProLogic only AVR and its relative age (meaning before HDMI)? If so, then I can appreciate where you're coming from, but I believe at least some of those have a TOSLINK input, no?


----------



## wkearney99

A&B, we agree.

There's no TOSlink on the AVR pic linked, in or out. It would depend on the soundbar, but with sufficient jumping through hoops and adding adapters it could almost work. The bugaboo (among several) would be slight timing delays and resulting sound problems. 

Yes, by 'modern' I was referring to HDMI, barring any nonsense related to ARC. I've personally wasted more time trying to get old gear to "do something" that required features only found on more recent models. Likewise, trying to get multi-zone features to work with real-world-usability (aka, not torment the wife). There's a point where you just can't make the old dogs work.

In short, punt the old gear and buy something new. Modern AVRs are surprisingly inexpensive (provided you limit the number bells&whistles).

Because if/when you start trying to interconnect with anything else that's new, or use media that has modern encodings, you're not going to get it to work through an ancient AVR, at least not without sacrificing audio features/quality.


----------



## meburdick

wkearney99 said:


> A&B, we agree.
> 
> There's no TOSlink on the AVR pic linked, in or out. It would depend on the soundbar, but with sufficient jumping through hoops and adding adapters it could almost work. The bugaboo (among several) would be slight timing delays and resulting sound problems.
> 
> Yes, by 'modern' I was referring to HDMI, barring any nonsense related to ARC. I've personally wasted more time trying to get old gear to "do something" that required features only found on more recent models. Likewise, trying to get multi-zone features to work with real-world-usability (aka, not torment the wife). There's a point where you just can't make the old dogs work.
> 
> In short, punt the old gear and buy something new. Modern AVRs are surprisingly inexpensive (provided you limit the number bells&whistles).
> 
> Because if/when you start trying to interconnect with anything else that's new, or use media that has modern encodings, you're not going to get it to work through an ancient AVR, at least not without sacrificing audio features/quality.


When I mentioned some having TOSLINK, it was a generalization of equipment of the era... Sorry that it may have been interpreted that I was referring to the specific AVR shown.

I agree that there comes a point where you have to simply move on. I have an older Pioneer AVR from the early 1990's that's an excellent AVR but only capable of Dolby PLII. I dumped it 10 years ago for a newer Pioneer SC-27 that can do much more. While it is NOT up to today's current standards or anywhere close, it still serves my needs as a true AVR for my home TV setup. Someday, I may move on from it if I want to go the route of ATMOS, but it's not in the plans at this point.


----------



## wkearney99

meburdick said:


> I agree that there comes a point where you have to simply move on.


This. At least 'these days' you're able to get features that actually live up to real world use scenarios. Stuff from as recent as 7-10 years ago promised the moon but really failed to deliver it in a daily-usable fashion. Too many modes, too many remote presses, too many click-this, get that, but not the real thing you wanted... etc. This was the point of my comment about avoiding too many bells & whistles. Trying to make a single AVR do multi-zones and the like. I'd venture that the hassles of AVR half-assed 'features' is what's driven a lot of folks to soundbars. But then that's often straight into the jaws of disaster from likewise limited implementations of too many poorly done features.


----------



## 41532

wkearney99 said:


> In short, punt the old gear and buy something new. Modern AVRs are surprisingly inexpensive (provided you limit the number bells&whistles).





meburdick said:


> I agree that there comes a point where you have to simply move on.



This AVR is used for specific purposes and is not my primary.



My reason for posting into soundbar section is because soundbars would fit properly into the portion of the cabinet available to me for use as a center speaker. For surround situations, I do have a small speaker in that area now, set as mono center, that gets me by, however I wanted to know about other options. If a soundbar (certainly not a modern one, as previously noted) cannot be used in this setup then that is fine. It may well be that a center channel from a HTIAB would be better suited for this application.


----------



## meburdick

41532 said:


> This AVR is used for specific purposes and is not my primary.
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for posting into soundbar section is because soundbars would fit properly into the portion of the cabinet available to me for use as a center speaker. For surround situations, I do have a small speaker in that area now, set as mono center, that gets me by, however I wanted to know about other options. If a soundbar (certainly not a modern one, as previously noted) cannot be used in this setup then that is fine. It may well be that a center channel from a HTIAB would be better suited for this application.


What's "wrong" with the center channel you have? All center channel content is mono.


----------



## bkassouf

Hi everyone!

I have been in the market for a soundbar for sometime now but could really use some help. I am new to the whole Audio/Visual world so please bare with me if I ask some stupid questions in this post. Long story short I bought a new house and set up my girlfriend's projector in the basement. The room would seem ideal for an Atmos/DTS-X setup as the ceilings are flat and relatively low and I have walls on 3 sides of me. I have been considering the Nakamichi 9.2, the Vizio 5.1.4 and now the Samsung N950.

My current thought process/dilemma is as follows...

1. The Naka comes with plenty of speakers but lacks Dolby Atmos support
2. The Vizio is the cheapest of the three options but hasn't come out yet and doesn't support DTS:X
3. The Samsung is the most expensive but seems to have all the bases covered despite inconsistent ratings no matter what website I look at.

Right now my current setup is an Optoma projector (1080p without an ARC HDMI connection) to my Xbox One. Ideally I'd like to watch some movies/tv shows in Dolby Atmos/DTS: X with gaming coming secondary. I do not see myself upgrading the projector to a 4K projector anytime soon since I'd have to pay an arm and a leg for one. Before I purchase any of these though I need to confirm the following... Running the HDMI from the soundbar to the Xbox One X and then an HDMI from the Xbox One X to the projector will still get me Atmos correct?


----------



## meburdick

bkassouf said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been in the market for a soundbar for sometime now but could really use some help. I am new to the whole Audio/Visual world so please bare with me if I ask some stupid questions in this post. Long story short I bought a new house and set up my girlfriend's projector in the basement. The room would seem ideal for an Atmos/DTS-X setup as the ceilings are flat and relatively low and I have walls on 3 sides of me. I have been considering the Nakamichi 9.2, the Vizio 5.1.4 and now the Samsung N950.
> 
> My current thought process/dilemma is as follows...
> 
> 1. The Naka comes with plenty of speakers but lacks Dolby Atmos support
> 2. The Vizio is the cheapest of the three options but hasn't come out yet and doesn't support DTS:X
> 3. The Samsung is the most expensive but seems to have all the bases covered despite inconsistent ratings no matter what website I look at.
> 
> Right now my current setup is an Optoma projector (1080p without an ARC HDMI connection) to my Xbox One. Ideally I'd like to watch some movies/tv shows in Dolby Atmos/DTS: X with gaming coming secondary. I do not see myself upgrading the projector to a 4K projector anytime soon since I'd have to pay an arm and a leg for one. Before I purchase any of these though I need to confirm the following... Running the HDMI from the soundbar to the Xbox One X and then an HDMI from the Xbox One X to the projector will still get me Atmos correct?


My Not-So-Humble opinion on ATMOS and Soundbars is: You're wasting your money. Your setup basically needs to be exactly what the design was created for, otherwise, it's not going to sound right. If you've lived up until now without it, you can go longer and not "miss" anything. And, unless you put speakers in the ceiling, you aren't getting true ATMOS. It's more of a marketing gimmick than anything else. Sony has "Vertical Sound" or something like that. I leave that off because it makes the sound seem artificial and that detracts from the experience.

The one Sammy that I tried gave me NOTHING but trouble and it went immediately back. Lots of folks have had great results from them.

The Nakamichi's seems to get very good reviews, but I crossed them off of my list because of how they look (didn't fit the decor). 

At the end of the day, it really all comes down to which one YOU like the SOUND of the best. And the only way you're going to know is to take them home, set them up, and try them. It's a gigantic PITA, but it's really the only way.


----------



## 41532

meburdick said:


> What's "wrong" with the center channel you have? All center channel content is mono.



Low quality sound and the impedence values are out of spec.


----------



## 123123123123

Hi guys 

I was wondering if any of you heard the difference between the Sony HTXF9000 and the Samsung hw n650. The sony has Atmos and X, but is a 2.1 channel system. The vertical surround engine sounds interesting, but in my country i cant really go to the shop and listen to them. 

So which of of the two would you prefer in terms of sound quality and "surround sound"?

Atmos and x is a nice feature, but i dont really depend on it. I kinda find the sony more attractive, but i would like to hear some of your opinions.

I just want the best sound quality and surround sound feeling. I will mainly stream Netflix and play on my PS4, or connect my PC to the soundbar.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## THuggins

Long time since I've posted here, but I'm having trouble finding a soundbar that fits my needs. 
I have a 2015 Vizio 39" soundbar, SB3820-C, mounted above a 50" Vizio in my bedroom setup, using VESA brackets. The soundbar is dead and won't even turn on. 
So now that I need to replace it, I'm having trouble finding something that both 



Can be mounted on the TV using VESA brackets.
Has a sub out.

I love the powered sub I already have, so I don't want anything that comes with a sub. I just need something similar to the SB3820 (a 38" soundbar, but any size would work if it meets those criteria). Budget is $300. 
I've seen the Vizio that is purported to replace my dead soundbar, but the reviews are terrible, with synching issues and mediocre sound. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## madrushian

*CT 800 Polk Magnifi Max or Samsung MS 650*

Have an average size living room and have a 55 inch TCL 4k tvLooking for a system that doesn’t have an noxious amount of bass but has bass that you’ll notice when playing movies or music. 

Here is what is important to me listed from most to least important 

Reliability 
The smoother the sound the better
Bass that is noticeable but not overpowering
The more hdmi the better
WiFi 
The more surround sound modes the better
Prefer 5.1 but not a deal killer

Price Range is 300 to 500 Maximum

Polk Magnifi Max 3.1 System main reason is because of 3yr Warrenty anD # of HDMI

Sony CT800 has 7.1 capable, good amount of surround modes and capable of Hi Def Audio BUT I have read there about product failure on Amazon reviews

Samsung MS600 i’ve heard good things about the sound bar. But of course it doesn’t come with the sun which I would probably buy one later. Also I have had Samsung 4K Blu-ray player think it’s OK thousand and it failed on me and I have a Samsung fridge that lasted only two years and had to be replaced even after being repaired. So my track record with Samsung has not been good

Other soundbar Suggestions Welcomed

Thank you


----------



## pivotalrex524

*Would love some opinions/suggestions for 2 story family room*

Hey guys,

We have a 2 story family room, 18 ft ceiling. I have an LG OLED E8 mounted over our fireplace. I'm not ready for the cost/planning for running wires for a true Atmos setup right now. I preface this because atmos in the soundbars is only good for 10-12 ft ceilings (if that). That being said, what soundbar would you suggest for my room?

Considering Sonos playbar and sub, maybe Definitive Technology W Studio since their new Advance system isn't coming out until Feb '19. I've read and heard good/bad about LGSK10y, Sony HT-ST5000, Samsung N950 but it seems like these are being bought for traditional room sizes and with the intent of using atmos.


----------



## tifa3

pivotalrex524 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We have a 2 story family room, 18 ft ceiling. I have an LG OLED E8 mounted over our fireplace. I'm not ready for the cost/planning for running wires for a true Atmos setup right now. I preface this because atmos in the soundbars is only good for 10-12 ft ceilings (if that). That being said, what soundbar would you suggest for my room?
> 
> Considering Sonos playbar and sub, maybe Definitive Technology W Studio since their new Advance system isn't coming out until Feb '19. I've read and heard good/bad about LGSK10y, Sony HT-ST5000, Samsung N950 but it seems like these are being bought for traditional room sizes and with the intent of using atmos.


what are you using the soundbar specifically for? music, games, movies, or mixed? 
What's your budget?


----------



## pivotalrex524

tifa3 said:


> what are you using the soundbar specifically for? music, games, movies, or mixed?
> What's your budget?


It's mostly going to be used for movies/tv shows. Music from time to time - more so if Sonos just because of their line of speakers. 

Budget - willing to go up to 1500.00


----------



## tifa3

pivotalrex524 said:


> It's mostly going to be used for movies/tv shows. Music from time to time - more so if Sonos just because of their line of speakers.
> 
> Budget - willing to go up to 1500.00


Bose Soundbar 700 or Samsung HW-N950 would work great for movies and tv shows. Sonos Beam has HDMI but it's smaller than the playbar and lacks bass. I ended up getting the Bose after trying out the Samsung.


----------



## pivotalrex524

tifa3 said:


> Bose Soundbar 700 or Samsung HW-N950 would work great for movies and tv shows. Sonos Beam has HDMI but it's smaller than the playbar and lacks bass. I ended up getting the Bose after trying out the Samsung.


Thanks for the suggestion, I will look into both of these. What was the deciding factor for you to go with Bose over Samsung?


----------



## tifa3

pivotalrex524 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I will look into both of these. What was the deciding factor for you to go with Bose over Samsung?


Samsung has an annoying feature that shuts off the soundbar after 5 minutes of inactivity, so if you pause a movie, game, tv show, it'll shut off and there's no way to disable it. Don't get me wrong, it sounds great with Atmos but couldn't stand this auto power down feature. Bose has a 20 minutes power down or you can disable it through the Bose Music App. Also, when you unpause, if the Bose soundbar is off, it will automatically detect and turn itself back on, whereas for the samsung, you actually have to press the power button on the remote to turn the soundbar on again lol.


----------



## Alastair Moore

*Continuing the thread: Need some help...*

Hi everyone

I am relocating to London from the States and I'm saying goodbye to my Vizio setup: P65-C1 screen with SB4551-D5 5.1 soundbar system. The flat I'm moving to has a reception space that's about 16' x 12.5' (4.83m x 3.78m), with a wide opening into a dining room of the same size. Ceiling is about 11' high. I absolutely love my Vizio system but the positive is I now get to maybe upgrade. The screen I have my eye on is the LG-C8. 

However the layout of the space is prohibitive for a fixed 5.1 multi speaker system and more conducive to a soundbar or "flex" soundbar setup. I would prefer a soundbar with a subwoofer to help provide a rounder/more robust viewing experience. Right now my selection is narrowed down to:

Samsung HWMS650 with SWA-W700 Wireless Sub-Woofer
Yamaha YAS207
JBL Bar 5.1 4K Ultra HD 5.1-Channel Soundbar with True Wireless Surround Speakers
Sony HT-ST5000

I know I've listed different systems in pretty different prices ranges. My preference right now is for the ST5000. I don't mind the high price as long as it corresponds with the quality of the product. I loved my Vizio 5.1 system but I always felt the mid-range was always muddy and the dialogue consistently got blown out by the base and ambient sounds, no matter how hard i tried to calibrate it. The ST5000 i've heard has crystal clear sound and is really well-balanced across all ranges.

*My primary questions are:*
- Out of the four sound systems I've listed, do any jump out as the clear leader?
- Most people are usually of the opinion that a multi-speaker system trumps an Atmos/Multi-Driver system, no matter how good the bar is. By this reasoning, shouldn't the JBL beat out the Sony ST5000?
- I love the idea of both the battery-powered rear speakers models as well as the Atmos/5.1 all in one soundbars. Of the two technologies, which win out for an overall, well-rounded, rich viewing experience for 4K movie content?

Sorry, I know that's a lot. Would really appreciate feedback and thoughts from anyone who has experience in any/all of the systems I've listed. Feel free to point out any system that I haven't listed but may fit the criteria I've detailed.

*A couple of points:*

Our media content is primarily movies, streamed off of Netflix, iTunes, etc. Also, a lot of streamed music, but the focus is on movie content in 4K.
Audio connection through ARC is prefer for the improved quality. Some soundbars on the market only have optical.


----------



## Alastair Moore

Alastair Moore said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am relocating to London from the States and I'm saying goodbye to my Vizio setup: P65-C1 screen with SB4551-D5 5.1 soundbar system. The flat I'm moving to has a reception space that's about 16' x 12.5' (4.83m x 3.78m), with a wide opening into a dining room of the same size. Ceiling is about 11' high. I absolutely love my Vizio system but the positive is I now get to maybe upgrade. The screen I have my eye on is the LG-C8.
> 
> However the layout of the space is prohibitive for a fixed 5.1 multi speaker system and more conducive to a soundbar or "flex" soundbar setup. I would prefer a soundbar with a subwoofer to help provide a rounder/more robust viewing experience. Right now my selection is narrowed down to:
> 
> Samsung HWMS650 with SWA-W700 Wireless Sub-Woofer
> Yamaha YAS207
> JBL Bar 5.1 4K Ultra HD 5.1-Channel Soundbar with True Wireless Surround Speakers
> Sony HT-ST5000
> 
> I know I've listed different systems in pretty different prices ranges. My preference right now is for the ST5000. I don't mind the high price as long as it corresponds with the quality of the product. I loved my Vizio 5.1 system but I always felt the mid-range was always muddy and the dialogue consistently got blown out by the base and ambient sounds, no matter how hard i tried to calibrate it. The ST5000 i've heard has crystal clear sound and is really well-balanced across all ranges.
> 
> *My primary questions are:*
> - Out of the four sound systems I've listed, do any jump out as the clear leader?
> - Most people are usually of the opinion that a multi-speaker system trumps an Atmos/Multi-Driver system, no matter how good the bar is. By this reasoning, shouldn't the JBL beat out the Sony ST5000?
> - I love the idea of both the battery-powered rear speakers models as well as the Atmos/5.1 all in one soundbars. Of the two technologies, which win out for an overall, well-rounded, rich viewing experience for 4K movie content?
> 
> Sorry, I know that's a lot. Would really appreciate feedback and thoughts from anyone who has experience in any/all of the systems I've listed. Feel free to point out any system that I haven't listed but may fit the criteria I've detailed.
> 
> *A couple of points:*
> 
> Our media content is primarily movies, streamed off of Netflix, iTunes, etc. Also, a lot of streamed music, but the focus is on movie content in 4K.
> Audio connection through ARC is prefer for the improved quality. Some soundbars on the market only have optical.


Addition; the other Soundbar setup I was considering was the Bose Soundbar 300 / 700.


----------



## Neuner

Looking for Soundbar for our Great Room space. Biggest priority is for it to have DRC Dynamic Range Compression on the lower end of cost.

This is for our Great Room where most entertainment occurs. Just need simple sound for sports, movies, regular TV programming while trying to keep the sound volume constant with some regular conversation occurring. The clearer the sound, the better. Do I need 3.1 in lieu of 2.1 to have clearer or more defined sound for sports announcers or movie conversations?

Non-typical room layout; TV diagonal in corner, 18' ceilings and the room is open to kitchen, foyer, upstairs, etc. Difficult to keep sound from resonating. Want to mount Soundbar on top or below screen.

We use our TV to select input. Soundbar will only need one input.

Already have a 12" Sub with amp located close to the screen so would be happier if I was able to still use it.

Have currently only found the following to have DRC? Samsung K850 & K950, Sony HT-Z9F and CT790.

Thanks!


----------



## dbarnes612

*2.1, sounds good, metal grille, controls on the front, < $500?*

Just got finished remodeling into a white, modern look and I'm looking for a simple LR sound system that can hide under a long bench. I'd mostly play my Plex system through it via a Chromecast Audio. I'm thinking 2.1 soundbar.

In my price range (under $500), the Vizio 36" and 38" models get good reviews for audio quality and they'd fit where they'd need to go, budget-wise and physically. But I'm not wild about the fabric covering and because of the under-bench location, it'd work better to have controls on the front of the unit rather than on the top.

The unit would be about 15" above a hardwood floor. Ceilings are 8-1/2'. It's a pretty live room. I mostly listen to jazz and country. I'm not worried about stereo separation.

At the risk of hunting for unicorns, I'd invite any suggestions for 2.1 soundbars up to 38" long that sound good and have metal fronts and controls on the front, priced under $500 new or used. I've shopped around online, but I'm curious what's worked in the real world.

Alternatively, I'm sure I could piece together a little system with a mini integrated amp and a couple of Minimus 7s and a Dayton or Monoprice powered sub. But for reasons including WAF, I'd prefer something less DIY.

Thanks!


----------



## furian

Hey Everyone ,


It has been awhile since I have done anything with my AV system. I want to "clean" my living room up and move my Denon / Klipsch setup to my basement. So I want to get a sound bar setup to go with my 75 inch Samsung Q6F LED. I also would like to use my Inwall Klipsch speakers if possible but like I said before get away from the AV Rec / Component setup. What options do I have? Thanks in Advance.



Joel


----------



## Juliansdad

Happy November guys and gals,


I own a 55" LCD that is mounted on a wall bracket with an extension arm in our living room. The room is approx. 11' x 15'. The TV is mounted in the middle (horizontally) of the 15' wall. I have speakers and a receiver but there's nowhere to put the center speaker that's within a couple of feet of the TV. So I need a sound bar. 

Since the TV is approx. 50-51" long, how long should my sound bar be?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## leatherlips

I've been looking at soundbars over the past week or so and am trying to decipher which would be my best option at or under $500. Every time I start digging into the reviews I just get more confused on which to select. 
I'm looking to replace a Sony HT-CT260H soundbar with something newer and that has a better quality sound. Specifically the ability to play music with better quality, and while the Sony I have is OK for movies (I'm not overly picky on movies), it would be nice to have something that provides more clarity to voices but still rumble on the sound effects. The wife would like something a little smaller (Maybe thinner than the current Sony). 



I'm not an audiophile but for music I've always had decent equipment and did have a 5.1 setup for my home theater at one point(until it no longer "fit" the decor). 


The items I've been looking at are : 
Yamaha MusicCast Bar 400 - (this seems to be the same(?) as the YBL-207 with Wifi/MusicCast added?) 
Samsung HW-MS650 - (Could add a sub later on this if worth it)
JBL Bar 3.1
Polk Command Bar Soundbar


Anyone have any of these units that can comment on if they're happy with their choice and perhaps why they chose it?


----------



## Jasonn B

That Pioneer bar got great reviews a while back.... They never updated it??? THe only issue was it didn't have a wide spread. Very narrow sound field. I think any of these sound bars MUST HAVE a surround mode so the sound spreads out and doesn't sound like it's coming from a small megaphone.


----------



## cb86

leatherlips said:


> I've been looking at soundbars over the past week or so and am trying to decipher which would be my best option at or under $500. Every time I start digging into the reviews I just get more confused on which to select.
> I'm looking to replace a Sony HT-CT260H soundbar with something newer and that has a better quality sound. Specifically the ability to play music with better quality, and while the Sony I have is OK for movies (I'm not overly picky on movies), it would be nice to have something that provides more clarity to voices but still rumble on the sound effects. The wife would like something a little smaller (Maybe thinner than the current Sony).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an audiophile but for music I've always had decent equipment and did have a 5.1 setup for my home theater at one point(until it no longer "fit" the decor).
> 
> 
> The items I've been looking at are :
> Yamaha MusicCast Bar 400 - (this seems to be the same(?) as the YBL-207 with Wifi/MusicCast added?)
> Samsung HW-MS650 - (Could add a sub later on this if worth it)
> JBL Bar 3.1
> Polk Command Bar Soundbar
> 
> 
> Anyone have any of these units that can comment on if they're happy with their choice and perhaps why they chose it?


I've been happy with the Vizio SB36512-F6 I got recently. It sounds great for music, good bass and surround effect. Also has clear voices for tv and movies. It should be on sale soon.


----------



## Ofchristopher

Hello! 

Being a newbie here on the forum, I would like some advices from the experts 

Recently I moved to a new house and was thinking of getting a soundbar that goes well with my LG OLED TV, PS4, XBOX ONE consoles as well as Amazon Fire TV. I went to Costco to look around and heard some of the new products on the market. To a certain extend, the Vizio 5.1.2, Sony Z9F, and the Samsung HW-K950 (bit pricey for this) sounds similar to me with a good list of pros and cons but overall doesn't really impress me that much. 

I don't mind spending on a good sound system that is lasting and is able to provide me with great experience while gaming / watching movie. Nakamichi's soundbar wasn't in retail but I saw stellar reviews that comes with great customer support and with the current news that they are giving out free firmware, it all seem to be a very good deal. 

The only catch right now is to actually understand how awesome their sound is. I'm looking at the Shockwafe Ultra 9.2 / Elite 7.2 in particular. Thoughts on it?


----------



## Micarina

bkassouf said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been in the market for a soundbar for sometime now but could really use some help. I am new to the whole Audio/Visual world so please bare with me if I ask some stupid questions in this post. Long story short I bought a new house and set up my girlfriend's projector in the basement. The room would seem ideal for an Atmos/DTS-X setup as the ceilings are flat and relatively low and I have walls on 3 sides of me. I have been considering the Nakamichi 9.2, the Vizio 5.1.4 and now the Samsung N950.
> 
> My current thought process/dilemma is as follows...
> 
> 1. The Naka comes with plenty of speakers but lacks Dolby Atmos support
> 2. The Vizio is the cheapest of the three options but hasn't come out yet and doesn't support DTS:X
> 3. The Samsung is the most expensive but seems to have all the bases covered despite inconsistent ratings no matter what website I look at.
> 
> Right now my current setup is an Optoma projector (1080p without an ARC HDMI connection) to my Xbox One. Ideally I'd like to watch some movies/tv shows in Dolby Atmos/DTS: X with gaming coming secondary. I do not see myself upgrading the projector to a 4K projector anytime soon since I'd have to pay an arm and a leg for one. Before I purchase any of these though I need to confirm the following... Running the HDMI from the soundbar to the Xbox One X and then an HDMI from the Xbox One X to the projector will still get me Atmos correct?


Hey I wonder if you manage to compare the vizio 5.1.4 with Nakamichi 9.2. I am looking for one soundbar system for my bedroom. I do own a set of Nakamichi 9.2 for my living and it sounds really well in my living. the dual subs is the killer. I was trying to look for more vizio 5.1.4 reviews but got no luck so far. Plus, I received an email today from Nakamichi and they are having huge Black Friday sales right now. They recently announced the current 9.2 model will be getting dolby atmos and vision upgrade. This upgrade will be available for 7.2 and 7.1 as well. $850 with Atmos vision upgrade makes it probably the best value soundbar in the segment. I was considering to get vizio since it has smaller footprint. But with the recent Black Friday sales, I think it is a no brainer to buy the Nakamichi 9.2 with dual sub, Atmos and Vision with even more affordable price than vizio model. not to mention it has 3 hdmi inputs, which I can connect everything into my soundbar.


----------



## Wamii Yamii

I recently upgraded my family room to a 110 inch short throw projector. I'm looking for a quality soundbar to match the in home movie setup. (Nakamichi 9.2, Sonos 5.1, Samsun HK-n950, and Vizio 5.1.4) I would say my family leans more towards 80% time to movies/tv and 20% to Music. I'm having a hard time deciding between the soundbars even though i went to bestbuy and stood there listening to the Samsung and Sonos bars. I like the way the Sonos demo sounded but i fear that i'll be missing out on the Dolby Atmos and other Dolby goodys. I do like the minimalist looks between the Sonos and Samsung. However, i'm currently leaning towards Nakamichi as i believe the more dedicated speakers available the better i'll be. I never heard it but from the reviews my socks are suppose to get blown off. Anyone who has experienced with the products described please do chime in i'm interested to hear. 

Thanks so much in Advance,
Lamy


----------



## DeuceLee

Looking for cheaper alternative to the Sonos Playbar. I basically want to upgrade my TV's measily 20 watt built in speakers. I want the soundbar to be connected via bluetooth but I do NOT want to constantly have to reconnect. That's what I've read in some reviews of some soundbars like the Yamaha YAS-108. Not sure if that issue is because of the TV or the soundbar itself but I'd rather NOT have to deal with that every time I turn the TV on. 

Worst case scenario, I could probably connect the HDMI to the soundbar but would prefer for the soundbar to automatically turn on or whatever whenever I turn the TV on and go back to sleep or something when I turn the TV off...

ideas? Help!


----------



## Micarina

I was doing quite a bit of research for soundbar Black Friday deals and decided to go with another set of nakamichi 9.2.

meanwhile, I think it may be helpful to some of you with the deals I found to save some of your time hunting around.
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/122-great-found-deals/3027602-black-friday-soundbar-deals-2018-a.html


----------



## ExF1

Dear all,

We have recently purchased a LG 55C8 TV and are looking to add a soundbar.

We have a modest sized room and sit about 9 feet from the TV. We are not really die-hard movie watchers, yet would appreciate reasonable soundquality for music and possibly gaming.

We are currently considering two models, and any feedback or advice would be most welcome:


LG *SK10Y*: On offer for 399 euro, which seems very good value for a flagship bar.

Samsung *SM650*: On offer for 269 euro, which seems very fair and means one less sub to worry about.


The question is whether the SK10Y would actually be better value given the large discount.

Thanks kindly!


----------



## Micarina

ExF1 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> We have recently purchased a LG 55C8 TV and are looking to add a soundbar.
> 
> We have a modest sized room and sit about 9 feet from the TV. We are not really die-hard movie watchers, yet would appreciate reasonable soundquality for music and possibly gaming.
> 
> We are currently considering two models, and any feedback or advice would be most welcome:
> 
> 
> LG *SK10Y*: On offer for 399 euro, which seems very good value for a flagship bar.
> 
> Samsung *SM650*: On offer for 269 euro, which seems very fair and means one less sub to worry about.
> 
> 
> The question is whether the SK10Y would actually be better value given the large discount.
> 
> Thanks kindly!


I think the choice is pretty clear. Sk10Y is the one you should go with. it has better sounding and future-proof with dolby atmos and dtsx support.


----------



## felipey

Micarina said:


> I think the choice is pretty clear. Sk10Y is the one you should go with. it has better sounding and future-proof with dolby atmos and dtsx support.


Actually, none of the LG Soundbars have DTS:X support, they have DTS-HD support. Which is why I'm personally trying to decide between the Sony HT-ST5000 and the HT-Z9F.


----------



## Micarina

felipey said:


> Actually, none of the LG Soundbars have DTS:X support, they have DTS-HD support. Which is why I'm personally trying to decide between the Sony HT-ST5000 and the HT-Z9F.


argh my bad. I always thought their soundbar comes with dtsx. my age is catching me up.

heard the both soundbars before. not a direct comparison but I feel ST5000 has better sounding. richer and more balanced compared to z9f


----------



## Cla55clown

Looking for a *passive* 3-channel soundbar. DON'T need Atmos, DTS-X, or a subwoofer. 

I currently have satellites on stands and a center channel speaker with in-ceiling surrounds. Just looking to clean things up a bit.


----------



## Micarina

Cla55clown said:


> Looking for a *passive* 3-channel soundbar. DON'T need Atmos, DTS-X, or a subwoofer.
> 
> I currently have satellites on stands and a center channel speaker with in-ceiling surrounds. Just looking to clean things up a bit.


I think there is a few passive soundbar you can take a look. Klipsch is the one I can remember and the review is decent on amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-G-42...9343&sr=8-3&keywords=klipsch+passive+soundbar


----------



## Quim Quim

Hi to everyone !

I have an issue with my Samsung HW-M550. The thing is I've updated my projection ans source system and now I have an Optoma UHD51 and a Nvidia Shield TV. I want to project in 4K HDR and now I can't do that because the soundbar can't passthrough 4K. 

I've been reading from different places looking for a new low-budget soundbar and I've found the Yamaha YAS-207. The thing is that in some places I've read this soundbar can passthrough 4K HDR and another ones people say that HDR is not possible, only 4K. Do someone has the same soundbar and HDR source and can confirm it works ?

If there's another options for the same budget, could you recommend me something ?

Many thanks


----------



## Jodochi

Hi everyone!

Seeing all the Black Friday/Cyber Monday offers has me looking at several soundbar options. I am very much aiming at budget options and have a relatively small space, so have had my eyes aimed at some of the Vizio options. Also, aiming to improve on my TV-speakers rather than looking for a significant sound system upgrade. 2.1 is likely fine, but have been looking at this 5.1 Groupon offer...

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-vizio-sb4051-d5-smartcast-51-slim-sound-bar-system


Seems like a solid deal but have some questions...

1. Is the risk of purchasing a refurbished item (even if through the manufacturer) enough to stay away since the warranty appears to be just 90 days? There is a 30 day return policy via Groupon though.

2. The SB4051-D5 looks to be a 2016 model...I am unfamiliar with this tech space, so is buying a 2 year old model/release fine compared to targeting a newer release?

Now, the price seems right on the 5.1, but otherwise, would likely be fine with a 2.1 - so was looking at this one as an alternative. 

https://www.vizio.com/audio/home-theater/sb3621ne8.html


The SB3621-E8 is on sale for $85, but appears mostly out of stock - for $150 full price, seems like a no brainer to go with the $199 5.1 BUT, being hesitant because of the refurbish and older model...so any answers and/or advice would be great.

Thanks!

[Edit] There is also the 2018 2.1 system (LINK) - though this is only $20 less than the 2016 5.1 system.

[Edit2] Also just realized there is a 2018 version of the 5.1 that comes in (new) for only $50 more than the slim 2016 version. (LINK)


----------



## Riekopo

I got the $1000 Vizio 5.1.4 Atmos soundbar on Black Friday. I'm annoyed that it doesn't support real DTS:X. I hope they release a firmware update to rectify that. My other problem with it is that it only has one HDMI input and one HDMI output. This is truly pathetic for such an expensive device. I don't know how I'm going to hookup my Xbox One X, Roku Ultra, DirecTV satellite box, and 4K Bluray player all at once and get high quality audio. I want to get full bitrate/lossless Atmos audio to the soundbar if I can.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## daveatkinson

With CES2019 about a month away does anyone have any guesses or inside track as to whether Sonos might have an updated playbar to release next year, maybe with HDMI inputs/ARC etc.?


----------



## Jasonn B

Jodochi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Seeing all the Black Friday/Cyber Monday offers has me looking at several soundbar options. I am very much aiming at budget options and have a relatively small space, so have had my eyes aimed at some of the Vizio options. Also, aiming to improve on my TV-speakers rather than looking for a significant sound system upgrade. 2.1 is likely fine, but have been looking at this 5.1 Groupon offer...
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-vizio-sb4051-d5-smartcast-51-slim-sound-bar-system
> 
> 
> Seems like a solid deal but have some questions...
> 
> 1. Is the risk of purchasing a refurbished item (even if through the manufacturer) enough to stay away since the warranty appears to be just 90 days? There is a 30 day return policy via Groupon though.
> 
> 2. The SB4051-D5 looks to be a 2016 model...I am unfamiliar with this tech space, so is buying a 2 year old model/release fine compared to targeting a newer release?
> 
> Now, the price seems right on the 5.1, but otherwise, would likely be fine with a 2.1 - so was looking at this one as an alternative.
> 
> https://www.vizio.com/audio/home-theater/sb3621ne8.html
> 
> 
> The SB3621-E8 is on sale for $85, but appears mostly out of stock - for $150 full price, seems like a no brainer to go with the $199 5.1 BUT, being hesitant because of the refurbish and older model...so any answers and/or advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> [Edit] There is also the 2018 2.1 system (LINK) - though this is only $20 less than the 2016 5.1 system.
> 
> [Edit2] Also just realized there is a 2018 version of the 5.1 that comes in (new) for only $50 more than the slim 2016 version. (LINK)


I neeed a sound bar that IS NOT PORTED on the side or back! Do these just port to the front? I'm recessing a sound bar into a wall, so if it's recessed flush I don't think one that is ported would be a good idea to use in this situation.


----------



## JohnDean

I'm looking for recommendations in the


----------



## dizzyscure

What’s the best sounding sound bar for a small 10x10 room, under $2000? Must be at least 5.1, wireless rear speakers (obviously powered) The Sonos has my attention, anything else I should look at? Audio quality is very high on the list, this will be for movies & TV shows! Due to the rooms design and small size I can’t do a traditional 5.1 system with receiver nor inwalls... so sound barish is what I have to resort to :/


----------



## Greenleaf1

Just got my LG 65C8, my old soundbar is too tall and blocks the bottom of the screen.

I'm not really an audiophile, I just want a good budget option soundbar with a bluetooth subwoofer because that's the setup I have now and I like it.

I was looking at getting the Vizio SB3621 which looks like it's only 2.1" tall (I think my current one is 3.1", I'll have to measure for sure when I get home). Does anybody have this soundbar with the LG C8 and know that it will fit underneath the screen?


----------



## Bailey Olsen

Hi. Looking to upgrade from my LG C7s inbuilt speakers. I have ruled out a proper home theatre setup due to living room constraints. 

Main usage would be gaming and UHD movie watching. Specifically after something that can output Atmos and DTS:X but not sure my room is really soutable for these formats. 

Was looking at something like the N950 but don't think I will be able to use the rear speakers and my roof is rough so not sure how well sound is gonna bounce off of it. Feel like my room would be and audiophiles nightmare. 

Will post up pictures. Let me know what you think best suits my room.

Another question I have is when are 2019 bars due? May be worth waiting


----------



## inthepit

dizzyscure said:


> What’s the best sounding sound bar for a small 10x10 room, under $2000? Must be at least 5.1, wireless rear speakers (obviously powered) The Sonos has my attention, anything else I should look at? Audio quality is very high on the list, this will be for movies & TV shows! Due to the rooms design and small size I can’t do a traditional 5.1 system with receiver nor inwalls... so sound barish is what I have to resort to :/


+1 to this Currently thinking abotu Martin Logan Vision x/Cadence, DefTech W Studio or Sony ST5000


----------



## yrenegade

Hi guys!

i would want to buy a soundbar not more expensive than 300€ , and put that ( obviously ) under my samsung q55q7fn ( also subwoofer in frontal position below the bar)

i've read a lot but i haven't found something able to really convince me

i was looking for Yamaha yas207 ( but the subwoofer problem reviewed stopped me ) 
or panasonic Htb 688

( thanks to this forum i read that an alternative to avoid the 207 problem could be yas107+sub)

but finally i'm writing this to be sure to spend my money in the best way 

consider that i watch a lot of netflix and listen music with spotify (the last one is not strictly necessary , i can continue to use my bt speaker ;-))

then, i'm in your hands , i hope you will help me to choice the right bar system

thanks in advance


----------



## Wheat_Thins

Probably a very quick question. Can soundbars be utilized in a room with vaulted ceilings?


----------



## aerogems1

I'm looking for suggestions on the cheapest sound bar possible that isn't a complete piece of garbage. This will be used with a TV that I leave at a secondary residence I only visit about twice a year for maybe 1-2 weeks each time, so there's not a lot of point spending a large amount of money on something. It will be used for things like Netflix and some console gaming. A sub would be awesome, even if it's just a tiny one built into a single piece unit, but I'd be fine with plain stereo speakers. Just something that is going to be able to provide a little more oomph than the stock speakers without distorting to hell.


----------



## jonbones

Hello all - I have an aging 1080p LG TV and a small 2 speaker set from a million years ago. Next year I plan on buying a 65'' 4K TV w/ HDR + Freesync.

I also want to buy a soundbar + sub. I live in a relatively small apartment with a small child so I'd like to limit extra remote controls, running wires & rear speakers, etc.

It will mostly be used for movies + video games, not really for music. Budget is flexible - $500 - $800 is probably fine.


I just want it to be easy to use and good for an Xbox One X, cable box and Apple TV 4K.


What are my best options here? Thanks!


----------



## jnmunsey

I found the LG SK9Y brand new for $299 shipped and I may add the "wireless" rear speakers as well. I don't think I'll need DTS:X for a long time. I don't even have a Blu-Ray player.

I have read mixed reviews on the SK9Y, but they were mostly based on a much higher price, so I expect to be quite pleased for a $300 sound bar. Is anyone aware of a better performing sound bar than the SK9Y for under $500? Unfortunately I am not able to get the SK10Y for the same % discount.

Thanks


----------



## IowaDad

Hello!!


I'm looking at purchasing a sound bar and I think I leaning towards LG SK10Y or SK9Y (although I am open to other options). I currently have a LG 55B7A OLED and the following devices I plan on connecting: Intel NUC HTPC (4k), AppleTV 4k, and a Samsung BluRay player. We mostly watch the HTPC and AppleTV for most of our content.


Are there any benefits of connecting the devices to the TV over the soundbar? If I purchase the 9Y, I would connect all devices to the TV and then connect the TV to the bar (I would assume via HDMI). This is the more economical option due the cost difference, but is there any benefits to connecting the devices directly to the soundbar over the TV?

Ideally, I would like to limit complexity (the reason why I'm getting rid of my Denon receiver and passive 7 channel soundbar. I am open to other soundbars (Sonos?) and the SK10Y is a bit higher that I would like to spend but if I need to plug devices into the bar for the best simple experience, I can justify the additional expense (I think... )


Thanks in advance!

IA


----------



## Arvind Bansal

Hi- I am looking to buy a soundbar to pair with my 75inch TV. Below is my criteria. Please let me know what are the good ones to consider? 

1. Budget under $1000. 
2. Should have good bass, don't want to buy a separate sub. 
3. Must have HDMI ARC port. Don't want to deal with 2 remotes. 
4. Usage - Music 40%(on YouTube), TV Shows 30%, and Movies 30%. 
5. Should have a dedicated mid-range. Vocals are very important to me. 

Which one will be a good choice?


----------



## Philomorph

*Soundbar for Roku that works with TV off?*

We have a Roku 3 and a Samsung TV in the bedroom, connected via HDMI, and we like to fall asleep to streaming shows and music on Netflix, Hulu, and Pandora. But we have no external speakers, so the TV has to stay on, which interferes with actually sleeping.

We'd like a soundbar that can sit between the Roku and the TV, via HDMI, and continue to play the audio from streaming shows even if we turn the TV off. So far everything I've looked at seems to have an issue with this because they turn off when the TV goes off, or take the audio from the TV's optical plug, or pass CEC commands back to the Roku when the TV turns off and it stops streaming.

We also don't want to spend the kind of cash you need for a Sonos or similar. We don't need anything fancy and the sound doesn't have to be much better than the TV itself.

Any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## JOLiu

Hi all,

I currently have a Denon receiver (I am blanking on the model #) powering two Polk RTi10 floor speakers, a Polk CSi3 center channel speaker, and an SVS 16-46PCi subwoofer. Bought this setup 10 years ago before I got married, and convinced my wife to let me continue using it after we got married.

To make a long story short, we are about to do some renovations around the house, and my wife wants to mount our TV above the fireplace, and she wants a cleaner installation. In other words, she wants my speakers replaced with a soundbar (which would also be mounted on the wall).

At this time, she is opposed to anything other than a soundbar, i.e., no subwoofers or satellite speakers, and we would be using the soundbar primarily for TV-watching purposes (over-the-air and via Netflix/Amazon Prime Video), as well as for some music, so we'd want something w/ bluetooth, or with Alexa/Google/Siri built-in (we already own an Echo device, so Alexa may make most sense).

We have not set a firm budget on the soundbar, but I also do not want to go overboard given how much technology changes. I was considering the Sonos Playbar, or the Bose Soundbar 500/700, as both have Alexa built-in, and are expandable should our future needs change. 

Not sure if there is an anti-Bose sentiment when it comes to soundbars, but my wife and I are certainly not audiophiles. We both agree that the sound coming from our flat screen TV is inadequate, and we want a better TV-watching experience (not really relevant, but we'd just mount our cable box and media player on the wall behind the TV using something like the HideIt Mount). 

Further, since receiving an Alexa device as a gift, we've found that we use it quite a bit for playing music, so we would not mind a soundbar that either has Alexa built-in, or has bluetooth, so we can connect the Alexa device to the soundbar. However, while bluetooth is a feature I'd like to have (so I can play music from my phone), Alexa is not a must-have.

Given what I have described, what would you recommend? Would a Sonos or Bose fit the bill, or would it be overkill, i.e., would we be served by just getting a $200 soundbar off Amazon? If so, what would you experts recommend?


----------



## Salvatore Castellano

Greenleaf1 said:


> Just got my LG 65C8, my old soundbar is too tall and blocks the bottom of the screen.
> 
> I'm not really an audiophile, I just want a good budget option soundbar with a bluetooth subwoofer because that's the setup I have now and I like it.
> 
> I was looking at getting the Vizio SB3621 which looks like it's only 2.1" tall (I think my current one is 3.1", I'll have to measure for sure when I get home). Does anybody have this soundbar with the LG C8 and know that it will fit underneath the screen?



I plan on pairing my C8 with the Yamaha YAS-207.


----------



## sigmaace01

Looking for something under 1200, Dolby Atmos, ARC, 3 HDMI in.... please help


----------



## Nelson Vieira

Hi All,

Just thought Id chime in. I just bought a Nakamichi DTS:X 7.1 system. Was a bit expensive considering living in Canada, our dollar and shipping the darn thing up here, (cost me just under 900 all in). I didnt opt for the 7.2 model mainly for cost, but also didnt feel I needed 2 subs. Was happy how one performed for general TV/movie viewing from the Vizio its replacing, and was able to snag a refurb 7.1 from ebay that actually shipped to Canada for under 1000. More than I wanted to spend but had been saving for something new for a while and utilized some Visa points to cough up about 450 now to buy this, so it didnt hurt as bad 

I made my decision based on this forum. I was coming from a Vizio Sb4051-CO (non cast model) which for my needs was pretty much fitting the bill, just wanted something that could also play music well and was firmware updateable. Since my Vizio was the non frill version, it was actually pretty stable for me, never had issues with the sub dropping. Was using optical for the longest time at the expense of higher formats, but also needed all my inputs, and only got an arc capable TV in 2017. (got that bar in 2015) Was considering their newer ATMOS bars, but wanted the 44" model (the 36 would have look dumb against my 65" tv imo) Not available in Canada yet and was looking to cost about 12-1400 dollars when it finally got here (999 USD price on Amazon US) and the 36" 5.1.2 retails for $499 at Costo here in the north.

So far been pretty impressed with the Naka out of box (not that picky either) still have to figure out rear/sub levels as the could probably be a tad bit louder but so far dig the setup...only complaint is I hate how the rear speakers look, bigger than I thought they'd be, and are this weird wedge type shape...bar itself isnt much to be desired either, but I really didnt buy this for looks. (if you are, vizo wins that dept hands down). Sub was also perry large as in tall. Sound qaulity wise, def feels like an upgrade compared my Vizio.

I read lots of different issues with Vizio and their cast bars previous models, so I was hestitant to go Vizio again this time as maybe I was just lucky with the first. Hope this can help somone on the fence.


----------



## LETH2AL

Hello everyone,

I'm going to purchase either the Playbar or the Playbase. The Playbase would be better for my set-up since I have a LG B8 on a TV stand. However, sound quality is more important to me but really don't want to do a whole surround sound set up.
My question is, what are your opinions for sound quality on both, if you've heard both of course. Most reviews and postings on the internet say the Playbar has the better sound quality. CNET (who I usually trust) states the Playbase sounds better. I know the Playbase has more features and what not but I only care about sound quality. What are your takes on the sound quality of both?? Thanks in advance and hope to hear from you!! Also, if it helps, I will be purchasing the Sub as well.


----------



## jmsnyc

Do people still buy soundbars that come with rear speakers (5.1) ? I don't see many for sale


----------



## Double-A

*Soundbar under $500*

Hello everyone, 



I was wondering if anybody could help me choose a soundbar to be plugged into my bedroom TV (an old, small secondhand Vizio that I want to eventually replace). I wouldn't use it for watching movies at first. I don't watch movies except through my iPad (which I can hold up close for better visibility) because my TV is so irritatingly small. So until such time as I replace my TV, I would only be using the soundbar for music playback. 



Eventually, I will add an Apple TV into the mix for music and video playback (I'm an Apple Music subscriber) but I think I'll wait until September for their annual media event to see if they release new models first. Until then, I would like to Airplay my Apple Music library to the soundbar, so Airplay capabilities are a must. I don't want to resort to Bluetooth. I've been eyeing the Sonos Beam but thought I better check here to see if my money would be better spent elsewhere. 



Thanks a lot, guys!


----------



## Double-A

Anyone?


----------



## seang86s

Hi Everyone. I'm looking for a soundbar that can replicate a 5.1.2 Dolby Atmos system without rear or height speakers. The Yamaha YSP-5600 looks like it would fit the bill but it doesn't pass HDR. I would also like to use my own Subwoofer (I have an old Sunfire subwoofer that I'll pair with the bar), but if I have to use one that comes with the soundbar I would consider it.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## grampi

*Looking to replace surround speakers with sound bar*

I would like to replace my 5.1 surround speakers with a sound bar, and also get rid of my A/V receiver in the process. I also want to replace my sub as the one I have no longer works. 

I have seen sound bars priced anywhere from $199 to over $1000. Obviously, since I'm replacing all of my surround speakers with a sound bar, I'm going to need one with a lot of power, and one that simulates 5.1 well. Problem is, there aren't many (if any) audio retailers where I can go to audition these things. Yes, I can go to Best Buy and places like that, but they don't sell any of high end stuff. Is there a huge difference in SQ between the $199 and the $1000 units? I would have to be able to listen to them to tell, but as I mentioned earlier, that just isn't possible.

Another problem is pairing up a sub and a sound bar that didn't come as a a pair. Many subs still require a pre-amp input, and most sound bars don't have a pre-amp out. I can't use the subs that come with the sound bars as they just aren't powerful enough for my large living room. I need at least a 15" driver with an amp in the 900-1200 watt range, but how would I integrate it into the system?

Any input on this subject would be highly appreciated.


----------



## wkearney99

Soundbars work by either taking an audio feed directly from a source (typically with optical) or by using an Audio-Return-Channel from the TV. This requires the TV have ARC capability AND that you plug the cable into that port on the TV. 

There have been some TVs that have an optical OUT that can be plugged FROM the TV into a soundbar. But not all TVs have this, and it's not without other complications.

So, start with what model TV do you have and does it have either an optical or an HDMI-ARC feature. If it doesn't then get a new TV that does, one that's known to work. Because there are no reliable work-arounds, other than to use an AVR to handle the sound and source switching.


----------



## wkearney99

Make no assumptions when it comes to HDMI and ARC. Get the TV's model number and then search for it here in the forums. This is not a support thread for HDMI-ARC and soundbars (search helps keep it that way).


----------



## grampi

Double-A said:


> Anyone?


I see what you mean. This is a support thread?


----------



## wkearney99

grampi said:


> I see what you mean. This is a support thread?


And yet you've still not come back with at least the TV's model number, or even what receiver you had connected to it before. Details help other members provide advice.... volunteer members... with FREE advice.

So... don't whine, ask better questions. Or not.


----------



## jmsnyc

wkearney99 said:


> Soundbars work by either taking an audio feed directly from a source (typically with optical) or by using an Audio-Return-Channel from the TV. This requires the TV have ARC capability AND that you plug the cable into that port on the TV.
> 
> There have been some TVs that have an optical OUT that can be plugged FROM the TV into a soundbar. But not all TVs have this, and it's not without other complications.
> 
> So, start with what model TV do you have and does it have either an optical or an HDMI-ARC feature. If it doesn't then get a new TV that does, one that's known to work. Because there are no reliable work-arounds, other than to use an AVR to handle the sound and source switching.



So I have a Samsung Q6 and it does have ARC. Unfortunately my current soundbar is a Polk that lacks HDMI input so ARC is useless at the moment. In addition I hear Samsung lacks support of DTS in 2019


----------



## novcze

hey guys, any tip on a stereo soundbar which can challenge good standmount/bookshelf speakers in quality of reproduction?


----------



## novcze

novcze said:


> hey guys, any tip on a stereo soundbar which can challenge good standmount/bookshelf speakers in quality of reproduction?


to answer my own question after extensive search: closest to my liking are new Klipsch soundbars, marketing says: "The sound bars are designed with quality materials and horn-loaded technology to look and sound more like the brand’s premium Reference speakers " ... of course it remains to be heard if they sound good, but at least there is some wood on them and no metal grill


----------



## elmalloc

Are there any Dolby Atmos soundbars that would work in 2 story great rooms (16-17ft high ceilings)?


----------



## jtwrace

Hello. I bought an LG 65" OLED and am looking for a soundbar for it. I'd like it to be Roon Ready so Sonos and Bluesound are the two that come to mind. Any thoughts on the Bluesound Pulse 2i in terms of sound quality? I'll be TV only most of the time and background music.


----------



## bjballar41

I've been tossing around the idea of getting a sound bar but not sure yet. I have a Denon e300 avr connected to two Bic 6.5 bookshelf speakers. I'm thinking of moving that set up to my garage and doing a sound bar in the media room. The room is a bedroom so it's not very big and I have an LG TV ( have to get model number) the other option is starting over with new avr and new speakers. I'm thinking a nice sound bar will be enough. Does anyone have any suggestions for a sound bar with sub. I watch alot of TV off my Xbox one and listen to music too. Any suggestions is appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## alejandro alvarez

help for choosing a soundbar
I'm in doubt on several sound bars, I had the yamaha 207 yamaha, but I'm also hesitating on the LG sk8 (€ 250 offer), I've also looked at samsung, sony Sony HT-XF9000 .... I want to spend approximately € 300, I have 4k television, nvidia shield 4k (hdr), any recommendation?


----------



## hcuniff

Have my own subwoofer but don't want to break the bank.... 

Currently trying to decide between the yamaha yas-108 (I've got it hooked up and running with my svs sub but feel like sub sometimes overpowers it/makes it feel weak) and am considering buying the vizio SB3630-E6. 

They both are hardwired for subwoofer outs, so I'm good there. Other than that, I'm wondering if the 3.0 setup will feel different (better?) than the yamaha 2.0. Can anyone help steer me in the right direction? Worth it to try auditioning the vizio? People seem in love with the yamaha and while it is fine, I want to make sure I'm going the right way. Problem is that the house where it will be set up is an hour away so I'd rather not keep having to run back and forth to audition. 

Also - any other contenders that have a subwoofer out for under $400? Thanks so much!


----------



## FrozenCowboy

wkearney99 said:


> And yet you've still not come back with at least the TV's model number, or even what receiver you had connected to it before. Details help other members provide advice.... volunteer members... with FREE advice.
> 
> So... don't whine, ask better questions. Or not.


 I am purchasing a Sony XBR65X900F and putting it on a desk top. The distance between the bottom of the TV and the desk top is 2.5" and between the TV's (stand) legs is 35". I can still see pretty good but my hearing is not. I would like the best sound bar for voice clarity. That is my primary goal. If it comes with a lot of bells and whistles that's fine as long as the dialogue is good.


----------



## stangfan94

My request is pretty straight forward.

1. Price, preferably around $500 but not more than 1k.
2. Bass. Lots and lots of bass. 

Naka 7.2? Possibly a quality bar that I can connect a separate sub (or 2) to?

Thanks!


----------



## jonbones

Hope this is the right place for this - I am very sensitive to audio lag, will eARC on a TV & soundbar solve this problem for me?


----------



## Dennis_D

I've just bought a Vizio D50-F1 TV. Very pleased with the video quality. Audio is less spectacular. So I'm looking at pairing it with a Vizio soundbar. I think that a SB3621 would be more than acceptable for the usage - casual viewing in the family room.

But I do want HDMI-ARC connectivity to keep control down to a single remote. Which is currently an RCA universal remote. 

Vizio and most other manufacturers don't seem to highlight ARC capability. So it's hard to tell which soundbars do have ARC and which don't. Can I get some help with which Vizio soundbars actually have an ARC connection?


----------



## Newlaw83

Hello Everyone,

I am having a hard time figuring out what type soundbar to go with. Passive or Active. Personally, I would like to do towers with a center speaker but because of space and layout (as well as the wife's opinion on it) we need to go the soundbar route. I don't have much experience with soundbars. I have a couple of friends with Sonos which sound nice but way too expensive when adding in the sub.

So here is my dilemma... I have about $500 to $700 to play with. The living room is a weird layout and the wife has already stated she doesn't want to rearrange anything. The listening positions are about 13'-14' away from the TV. Picture attached of overhead view of the living room with dimensions.

For an active soundbar, I am looking at the Vizio 3.1.2-Channel Soundbar System with 10" Wireless Subwoofer.
Just not sure if that will not be enough to handle that size room. > https://www.bestbuy.com/site/vizio-...oogle-assistant-black/6315191.p?skuId=6315191

For Passive I am looking at Dayton Audio BS41 with a 12" Powered Sub and a Receiver. Not sure on the receiver yet but been eyeing the Denon AVR-X1500H or AVR-X2500H. I do like the fact that I can upgrade the speakers down the road by having a receiver.

What do think will be best way to go?

Sorry for the long winded post. I appreciate any help.


Thank you!


----------



## GulfCoast71

Newlaw83; the Vizio soundbar and 10" sub would be very fine for that space. The 10" sub should be more than adequate - it might be a little overpowering even (depending on how much bass you like). The passive Dayton with a receiver and a 12" sub will be more expensive than the Vizio - but might sound better and have more upgradeability if you ever do want to get tower speakers.


----------



## Newlaw83

GulfCoast71 said:


> Newlaw83; the Vizio soundbar and 10" sub would be very fine for that space. The 10" sub should be more than adequate - it might be a little overpowering even (depending on how much bass you like). The passive Dayton with a receiver and a 12" sub will be more expensive than the Vizio - but might sound better and have more upgradeability if you ever do want to get tower speakers.


Thank you for the response, GulfCoast71! Yeah after reading up as much as I can I think both will work just fine and I will be happy with either set up. Surprisingly, I can get the Dayton Audio BS41, sub and receiver for about the same price if not actually cheaper (depending on the receiver purchased). 

Unfortunately, I'm still split between the two choices and there is not a ton of reviews of either soundbar. But, like you said, the passive set up will probably sound better.


----------



## jackstar7

Have we yet reached a point where a soundbar succeeds in being good enough?

I think I would benefit from parting with my avr and speakers and just having a soundbar to reduce wiring/clutter (toddler in the house).

If I can nab a recent model atmos LG or the like, being that I am not an audiophile and would like to have atmos for movies, is a soundbar viable or too much of a step down where even my ignorant ears will notice?

Thanks.


----------



## glaker

Looking for your thoughts on these two sound bar systems. Primary uses would be streaming movies/series from Roku, watching Directv and listening to music via bluetooth from iphone. Room size is about 20' x 12'. Thanks.


----------



## InTheOtherRoom

Hi Everyone,

This is my first time posting on here and I'd like some help selecting a sound system. I have a 52" Sharp AQUOS that is mounted in a modified bookshelf (it's an older TV). It's 9.5' from my couch and I currently use a VIZIO SmartCast 36" 5.1-Channel Soundbar System, which is about a year old and has already crapped out. The soundbar is crackling and since it's still relatively new, I have no interest in going back to using any Vizio products. 

I'm not an audiophile and am lucky if I have enough time to watch a movie at night, but I like listening to music through the speakers since the room is open to my kitchen and dining room. I'm rooted out any Atmos speakers because of my vaulted ceiling and price. I'd like to spend no more than $500. I am considering the Nakamichi Shockwafe Pro 7.1Ch 400W 45" Sound Bar with 8” Subwoofer (Wireless) & Rear Satellite Speakers because it's similar to my current set up, but seems way better. The less appealing option is the Yamaha YHT-4930UBL 5.1-Channel Home Theater in a Box System with Bluetooth because I have nowhere to store the receiver.

I'm attaching 2 photos to give you a sense of how my room is set up. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Dizzy49

I'm looking for some advice and some suggestions.

I currently have a set of Audioengine A5+ Bookshelf Speakers, and a Polk Audio PSW10 sub in my office. With some fancy (REALLY UGLY) wiring I have it hooked up to my computer and my PS4.

I get some good sound out of my Audioengine speakers, but I'd like a 5.1 setup. I'm looking for an inexpensive setup that will give me 5.1 sound. Ideally it would be a soundbar and I could reuse my existing sub to save some money. The catch I see is connecting both of my devices. I'll be connecting it to a PS4 AND my PC, so I need two inputs that I can use. The PS4 only has Optical and HDMI, but the 4k Monitor I'm connecting it to does not have an ARC channel, so I probably need an Optical for the PS4, and a 3.5mm input, or maybe some RCAs and I can find something to go from 3.5mm to RCA.

I found a decent deal on a refurbished Vizio SB3651-E6. It looks like it has an optical and 3.5mm input, so that would be perfect. Wish I could reuse my existing speakers and sub with it though, particularly since I like some good deep base while playing games or watching movies (I do a lot of both).

Thoughts, comments, suggestions?

Thanks!!!


----------



## boiler_maker

I just moved into a new house and I will setup a home theater in the basement. In my family room, my wife wants a clean look. I have a cabinet and the TV sits on top. Under the TV, there is a slot (5" high) for a STB or soundbar. We are streaming everything so I don't have to worry about a STB. I'd like to place a soundbar inside. Therefore, directional sound won't be possible, but it's okay since the basic idea is to amplify and add some depth to the poor sound from TV during broadcasts and a few movies. I'm not looking for miracles, but I would like to add volume and depth. The wife couldn't care less about sound quality, only aesthetics. I care about sound quality, but I know we will be limited by aesthetics. So I'm looking for a good sounding soundbar without a sub and with no concern for directional audio. I saw some suggestions for the Q Acoustics M4 Soundbar. It might do the trick, but I'm willing to look/listen to anything at any price. I just think the price might be wasted by limiting my placement requirements. Any guidance from this group would be appreciated.

**Cross posted**


----------



## r00lz

Hi there,
I'm looking soundbar for my TV. Is there any soundbar with Dolby Atmos and subwoofer output, because I have Yamaha SW300 sub and don't want throw away?
Exceptions:
X-Fi ® Sonic Carrier™ - too expensive
Yamaha YSP-5600 - too tall


----------



## SonderShark

Hey everyone,


I have recently moved into a new place and I really want to find a good sound system to add to my setup. Unfortunately I don’t have space for a large bulky avr system. However, my room is not small so I don’t mind something that will work and sound good in a medium to large room. 


I have been looking into a few different soundbars and have pretty much narrowed down my list. So far I’ve been looking at 

-SamsungN950 (Really only because I’ve heard some people say that it is a really good high performance soundbar) 

-SonyST5000

-2019 Nakamichi 9.2 SSE

I would also like to take advantage of Dolby Atmos. Is there certain soundbars that can sound better than others while playing Atmos? 

These are my devices

Tv:Samsung q7 55 inch 
Sources: PS4 Pro, Xbox One, Switch, and a fire stick. 

Nakamichi has been known for their good sound quality, however does anyone have any personal experience with a 9.2 system? Does it compare to other soundbars such as the Samsung? 

Any advice would be great! I’m really just looking for a good reliable system. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ofchristopher

SonderShark said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> I have recently moved into a new place and I really want to find a good sound system to add to my setup. Unfortunately I don’t have space for a large bulky avr system. However, my room is not small so I don’t mind something that will work and sound good in a medium to large room.
> 
> 
> I have been looking into a few different soundbars and have pretty much narrowed down my list. So far I’ve been looking at
> 
> -SamsungN950 (Really only because I’ve heard some people say that it is a really good high performance soundbar)
> 
> -SonyST5000
> 
> -2019 Nakamichi 9.2 SSE
> 
> I would also like to take advantage of Dolby Atmos. Is there certain soundbars that can sound better than others while playing Atmos?
> 
> These are my devices
> 
> Tv:Samsung q7 55 inch
> Sources: PS4 Pro, Xbox One, Switch, and a fire stick.
> 
> Nakamichi has been known for their good sound quality, however does anyone have any personal experience with a 9.2 system? Does it compare to other soundbars such as the Samsung?
> 
> Any advice would be great! I’m really just looking for a good reliable system.
> 
> Thanks!


I personally own the old Nakamichi 9.2 and love it but I heard the new samsung n950 is really impressive too. Anyway, you may be in luck if you live in the Bay Area. A youtuber called Brian Tong is doing an atmos comparison event and all 3 soundbars you mentioned will be compared. Looked up this youtuber and he has quite a large following (139k followers). https://www.eventbrite.com/e/compar...os-soundbars-w-brian-tong-tickets-61778854216


----------



## jimshowalter

I posted this on a couple of forums until a kind user directed me here.

Hoping this forum can help answer.

Long-time audiophile/videophile downsized to apartment to be closer to work. So now instead of our LG OLED 65", Oppo 205, Anthem, and Martin Logans, we have just the LG, an Oppo 203, and a Roku plugged into the Oppo.

The video is incredible, but the audio, not so much. I mean, the LG *tries* to make good sound, but it can't really do much with the teeny speakers in its stand/soundbar. Dialogue is hard to hear, kind of muffled.

So now I'm trying to figure out what to do.

Moving the MLs, Oppo 205, and Anthem to the apartment isn't possible, because 1) our cats (formerly exiled to one floor of the house) would be able to access, and shred, the MLs, 2) the noise would annoy neighbors, and 3) not enough space.

The Oppo has two HDMI outputs. One currently goes to the LG. The other is available to plug into if I could figure out what the something should be.

Are there any soundbars that accept HDMI in without it being ARC, and without assuming it should be passed to the TV?

Are any of the soundbars any good?

I can get an inexpensive A/V receiver, but that's a slipperly slope because then of course we'd need speakers, and etc.


----------



## Danny Liberty

Hello!
Another "help me choose" message 
I'm looking to purchase a soundbar for our living room. A few notes / requirements:

 Budget is around $1000.
 We don't listen at very high volumes.
 We're not fans of heavy bass - definitely don't need to shake the walls or anything like that.
 Clear dialogue is important.
 Music playback is roughly 50% of our usage so that's important.
 CEC and ARC are a must. I don't want a multiple remote setup and universal remotes are not wife friendly (at least not my wife lol)
 Our living room isn't huge, but it is an open space with the kitchen. Our ceiling is standard height.
 Chromecast built-in or Google Assistant support is a must since that's mainly how we access music.

Right now I was looking at the Bose Soundbar 700 and the Sony HT-Z9F. Does anyone know how they compare?
Of course other recommendations are welcome


----------



## [email protected]

Danny Liberty said:


> Hello!
> Another "help me choose" message
> I'm looking to purchase a soundbar for our living room. A few notes / requirements:
> 
> Budget is around $1000.
> We don't listen at very high volumes.
> We're not fans of heavy bass - definitely don't need to shake the walls or anything like that.
> Clear dialogue is important.
> Music playback is roughly 50% of our usage so that's important.
> CEC and ARC are a must. I don't want a multiple remote setup and universal remotes are not wife friendly (at least not my wife lol)
> Our living room isn't huge, but it is an open space with the kitchen. Our ceiling is standard height.
> Chromecast built-in or Google Assistant support is a must since that's mainly how we access music.
> 
> Right now I was looking at the Bose Soundbar 700 and the Sony HT-Z9F. Does anyone know how they compare?
> Of course other recommendations are welcome


Check out the Sony HT-ST5000. Excellent for both movies and music. Hits all of your requirements, but budget...$1,298.

If you order through BB with special offer on Sony 4k TV...save $200 on bundle.


----------



## NewSound86

Feel like I'm quite lost at the moment, currently have a Samsung HW-K850 and want to upgrade (after I upgrade my TV) the K850 has been quite glitchy in my 2 and half years of using it with regular HDMI switching and wifi signal drops etc. and it's made me very hesitant to go for another Samsung soundbar (so I don't want the HW-Q80r) especially since my room isn't very big and I really can't accommodate rears like on the ones on the HW-Q90r so I want a one piece solution but the upcoming Sennheiser Ambeo is soo expensive...which leaves me with two realistic options either the LG SL10YG or the Sony ST5000, has anyone had experience with one or both of them? and are they 'better' than the K850?


----------



## jvisaria

Hey Guys - My dad is looking for a new soundbar. He currently runs a Sony HT-CT790. His main complaint is that the 790 isn't powerful enough. He want's more OooOoOOoomph... Their viewing room is very spacious with tall ceilings. Any recommendations? Budget is probably $300 or so.

The one feature they really like in the 790 is the bluetooth transmitter, so they can watch with bluetooth headphones if they want. Probably not a deal breaker for the new unit not to have this though.


----------



## rmgrenley

*Soundbar for LG C9*

Hoping for help. 

In my small vacation home with no AVR, I need a soundbar to go with my newly purchased LG C9, and was thinking about the LG SL8YG hoping for compatibility with the C9. Although I want the sound to be good, anything is better than the TV speakers, and it is critical to me that the LG magic remote will control soundbar power and volume and muting. I also want my external sources (cable box, Blu-ray, maybe Roku depending on how happy I am with the internal TV apps) to go to the TV so that the TV remote controls switching sources (and not the soundbar remote) and connect the soundbar via the TV eARC input and soundbar ARC output (please correct me if I have this wrong, but I thought the ARC HDMI on the LG soundbars is an output and the eARC on the LG C9 is an input, but that this is how one would connect sources to the TV and get sound out via HDMI to the soundbar, presumably because ARC is bidirectional???). Again, please correct me if I am confused.

Since I am not aware of ANY eARC soundbar out there (and even if there was one, would it even be compatible with the LG C9?), I assume that the TV eARC-to-soundbar ARC is the only way to get ATMOS, for example, to the soundbar, even if it compressed, so that is the best I can do at this point. Is that true?

I thought at one point about the Sony 5000 soundbar, and an article from Sony from 10/18 said they were putting eARC on them via firmware update, but no reference to eARC in soundbar specs on their website, and now seeing posts that say that ARC on Sony not compatible with ARC on LG!!!!

Also, in my setup I cannot move my router farther than three feet away from the TV and soundbar. Cannot. I saw a post where it was said that the router had to move farther than three feet away from the LG soundbar to avoid WiFi interference between router and soundbar. That is not possible in my set up. The router must stay close to the TV and soundbar. And the LG soundbars don’t have an Ethernet port. So is this a deal killer with LG soundbars? All soundbars?

I feel like the search for a very simple thing has led me down the rabbit hole. I just wanted a soundbar for better sound than the internal TV speakers, but that would be controlled seamlessly by the TV remote...power, volume, muting, and source switching. And if I was spending the cash, hoping for more expansive sound if possible, like ATMOS or virtual surround, since rear speakers are not possible. But either I am confused, or it is not a simple thing at all. 

Help me please!


----------



## Ofchristopher

This video might help if you cannot decide which Dolby Atmos soundbar to buy.


----------



## maynerd

Is there a better surround sound/dolby atmos soundbar than the Sony ST5000 where I only want a soundbar and sub no rears? Mostly used for tv (60%), movies (25%), video games (10%) and Music (5%)


----------



## jmgfotos

Hello All,

I'm new to soundbars and recently had to leave my full surround system due to moving to a smaller apartment. I recently purchased the Nakamichi Shockwafe 7.1 and audio wise it's great, but the customer support is horrid. I'm having issues with screen flickering and they won't help. So now I'm looking for a new device. Budget is between $6-800 and I love my audio, so I need rears for sure or something that can simulate rears would be fine as well. The room is small to medium sized and the screen is 9-10 feet away. I'm on an LGB7A.


----------



## Menthol

*Budget options again? this time scaping the bottom under 180-ish.*

Tiresome ain't it to answer same questions over and over... here we go again:
My budget is topping out at 180 usd. per soundbar.


Buying two of them... I have 60" Samsung UN60KS8000 and a 43 eSeries VIZIO.
I got access to SAM's and COSTCO and good old AMAZON.. along with other online stores.


The contenders are:


Yamaha ATS-1080 (difference between ATS and YAS models???)

Bose Solo
VIZIO SB3621N-E8
LG - 2.1-Channel 300W Soundbar System with Wireless Subwoofer SK4D from bestbuy
Have I forgotten any obvious contenders and any of these way better than others?
Both TV's are In a smaller room with all carpet. for the samsung one mounting is a challenge will need to mount on top. 

Its not really to get a surround sound but for the fact that TV speakers suck.


----------



## ctozzi

Hi, looking for advice on a soundbar for our new home living room. We don't have a ton of $$ to spend since we used most of our savings as the down payment and want to continue to build that back up. Wants are-
1. sleek design and easy to mount 
2. $ low as we don't really need the wow factor or a Sub ( for now ) mostly streaming TV and light Pandora type music during dinner
3. no Bluetooth, the aquos we still have has a great picture and has optical out and hdmi
4. ability to connect to possibly a Sonos wireless system 2-3 speakers down the road when $ is more available
5. I'm not opposed to buying used if I can get a better unit vs new price.
Thanks for any advice 
Chris


----------



## timothyy

Throughout reading all the forums and watching youtube, seems like Naka shockwafe 9.2 is the choice. 
I have a bit of problem with that.
1. Our country does not have a proper distro
2. My living room is extended to the dining hence, I don't have 2 side walls. Looking at the setup of 2 subs with power cables, I will need to have wires running through walking area.

Just wondering, is there a good way to set it up or a similar quality soundbar that I can have atmos with minimal setup? May be a full wireless surround speakers and subs?


----------



## Matush

Hello everyone, first post here. 



So I'm looking for budget Samsung soundbar for my Samsung TV. So far I'm looking at these but not sure which one to pick (my budget is around 250-300€ max.


Samsung HW-N550
Samsung HW-R450
Samsung HW-R550


Should I go for 3.1 with N550 or newer models?


----------



## Stryker412

Can anyone recommend a soundbar for a bedroom? I don't want anything too crazy but definitely more powerful than the awful TV speakers. I'm about 15' way from the TV. I was looking at the ones on sale for Prime Day.


----------



## >500

Hey all


Need some advice. I live in a small 1bedroom open plan apartment. Due to the set-up, a full HT system can't be accommodated and a pair of bookshelf speakers would be a struggle. So a soundbar it is, which pleases the other half.
We have an xbox onex, as well as a Sony A8f OLED, which the stand sits flush with my TV unit. I am able to use a small platform to raise it a little or put directly on top of playbase. 

The list at the moment:
- *Sonos Playbar
- Playbase
- Beam
*All 3 I would pair with the Sub
- Samsung Q90
- Yamaha ysp2700

Have done a bit of a research online and demoed the Playbase (standalone) and Beam (with sub) briefly in store. My brother has the Playbar and Sub so am familiar with that, moreso with music playback, don't mind the Sonos house sound (for music).

Am yet to demo the Samsung q90 and Yamaha ysp2700, but I feel like I have a pretty good understanding of their performance from what I've read. 

It will be used for a mixture of movies, TV, music and minimal gaming. For movies we just stream content, I don't possess any bluray discs etc.
Music we generally stream via Spotify connect, which all of the above sound-bars are compatible with.

My main concern with the Sonos is lip sync, is this really a common issue or is it over exaggerated? And with the Playbase specifically, I felt the treble was a little harsh, has this somehow been rectified with a software update or is it solved after using True Play. 

The Sonos sub is damn good and goes as low as 25hz as many would know. How would the Samsung and Yamaha alternatives compare? The q90 sub looks rather 'cheap and nasty' in comparison and going by specs doesn't go as low. 

Price wise I'm able to get all for a similar price. Except for the Beam/Sub combo which works out a little cheaper.

Any guidance in which way to go is much appreciated. Really don't know which way to go. Have the q90 on order but can cancel it. Or any other suggestions around $1000aud?

Also posted else where where for more reach.

Cheers


----------



## phorts

Howdy folks! 

Long time member, first time poster (regarding HT). I'm an incessant researcher and this Forum is the wonderland of information, so thank you! But, it also paralyzes me with indecision! So, i would greatly appreciate some assistance with my selection of an HT system for my new house.

Previously owned a 50" Pioneer 720p Plasma. Just upgraded to the 65" LG C8. Now, i just need the sound to match.
Previously had a small Polk 5.1 setup with an Onkyo receiver and Polk 10" Sub. Wasn't the best, so we ended up using TV Speakers mostly.

Primary viewing material. TV & Netflix. Some gaming (PS4)

Moved to a new house (Living Room diagram attached..rough sketch of furniture/TV placement. TV mounted on wall). Don't want to be drilling holes in the floors or running cables. Also don't want to deal with an AVR. Here is a list of things i want from a sound system:

5.1 or 7.1
Soundbar preferred
Separate Sub
Separate Surrounds (rears not necessary)
ARC support with LG
Able to turn surround off if too much at night
Between $500-$800

After all of my research i purchased the Nakamichi 7.1 Pro DTS:X version. I was 100% confident this was the system for me until i saw the size of the rears were 5" x 8". Those are pretty beefy and not sure where i would even place those with my Living Room Configuration? Well, it's on it's way and will arrive Monday, so i have until then to decide to deny the shipment.

I've looked at the following options:

SONOS - Like the idea, but additional Sub+Surrounds = twice what i want to pay. Also hear of bad sync issues with movies. Can't be havin that.
Vizio 36" or 46" 5.1.4 - Thought this was the one. But was really scared off by all the reviews/issues people seem to have. Maybe i'm just paranoid. 
LG SK9Y or SL9YG - I like that it's LG so it should marry well with the TV, but you have to add the rear speaker kit to get 7.1. Honestly, rears are not the issue, but i would like discrete surrounds and not rely on the soundbar to mimic that. Maybe i should just go this route and skip the rears?

Of course i've looked at Samsung (too much $), JBL (meh on those surrounds), and others but those are the 4 competitors. Maybe the Naka will be good and just not put up the rears? 

Anyway, thanks for the help! So very much appreciated!


----------



## mannymendez25

Hello all, I am new to the community. Hopefully your advice can guide me in the right direction. Here are the facts.

- I am SUPER DUPER happy with the way my current system sounds
- Yamaha Receiver
- 10" subwoofer
- Eosone tower speakers
- Eosone center channel
- Ceiling mounted rear surrounds
- Movies sound amazing
- Here is my dilemma, my wife doesn't like the way the tower speakers look (and I have to agree, tower speakers are a bit outdated)
- I have Sonos speakers in the bedrooms, patio and dining room and they sound good
- To replace my existing Yamaha receiver, subwoofer and eosone speakers, i am looking at $2000 (playbar to replace L&R and center, subwoofer and amp to power the ceiling surrounds)
- I don't think that spending $2000 in new equipment will improve the sound quality, only improve the aesthetics of the room
- I have considered flush mounted wall speakers but the wall is an exterior wall and there is very little room between the sheetrock and the block wall

Questions
- Is there a high quality sound bar that I can use with my Yamaha amp to just replace my LR and center speakers?
- Can LR and Center speakers be ceiling mounted?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Locoliberty

Need something for my GFs place, so "cheap" - ish

JBL bar 2.1 fits the bill nicely but was also thinking I could use some of my spare gear for a possibly better dumb idea.

I get a discount on revel through work. making it a possible stretch.

JBL bar 2.1 vs Revel LCR8 with a SMSl AD18

Will losing a cheap subwoofer be a big deal or should I stick to the JBL boxed solution? No room for actual bookshelf speakers in her space.


----------



## Reckoner89

I want to get a soundbar that supports both atmos and dts x. Has anyone compared the Sony Z9F and the Samsung Q70R?


----------



## SeaNNyT

Opinions on this https://www.amazon.com/Soundcore-Integrated-Subwoofers-Pass-Through-Bluetooth/dp/B07MXD513F/


----------



## zodiac080704

So I just moved from a house to an apartment, looking for a recommended soundbar. I have a Yamaha RX-V681 with full pioneer Andrew Jones setup. I have a feeling this will might be too much for an apartment.

I was looking at the Samsung Q90, just unsure if worth the $1,400.

Trying to keep budget around $1,500 ish.

TV is an LG OLED B6 if that affects recommendations, main use for 4K blu ray and streaming is an XBox One X.


----------



## lovingdvd

*Soundbar with built-in audio delay setting?*

Hi guys - I'm looking for a soundbar with an adjustable audio delay from 0 - 300ms. To be clear, I do not want to use the audio delay on my TV or AVR. Rather, I want the builtin audio delay adjustment to be in the soundbar itself. Ideally it would also have an optical audio input. But if there are no sound bars with an adjustable audio delay and optical, then a low priority yet still decent choice would be a soundbar with adjustable audio delay and HDMI input. Ideally I'm looking for something on the smaller side and low cost, but if there are only higher priced options that may be OK. If there are no such options at all, then apparently the Sonus beam has an adjustable audio delay. But it just has a slider so I don't know if the delay only goes up to 100ms or 200ms or 300ms so I'm weary of it without knowing what the actual audio delay range is, not to mention it's not my top choice since I'd prefer optical audio instead of HDMI.

Thanks!


----------



## icepowdah7

Hi all, I am looking for a recommendation on a good 5.x.x soundbar to pair with a Vizio PQ65-F1 TV, that can also do Atmos and preferably is proved to work great when hooked up to an Xbox One X. Had the Vizio SB36512-f6 for the past months but is just simply awful with all the firmware bugs (on my 2nd replacement of it). Does anyone have a really good experience with any other soundbar and this TV model? Was currently looking at Nakamichi - Shockwafe Pro 7.1, which seems to be considered a pretty good option, but have also saw reviews of problems when paired with a Vizio TV. Thanks for any pointers!


----------



## newtodirecttv

Hello! Looking for a soundbar with Dolby Vision passthrough, 2 - 3 HDMI inputs and a wireless sub. Suggestions?


----------



## kenwk

Ofchristopher said:


> This video might help if you cannot decide which Dolby Atmos soundbar to buy. ]


IMHO, placement of those bars made a diff. The bar on top should score well since the it was placed closest to ear level. No surprise the actual score mirrored the physical placement.


----------



## Vg247

*Samsung HW Q90R or Bose 700?*

I am looking at either the Samsung HW Q90R or Bose Soundbar 700 with subwoofer and rear speakers to go with either a Samsung 82” QLED or LG 77’’ OLED for my living room space of 20x30 with 10ft ceilings.

This will be primarily for movies and music secondarily. I like strong deep bass to be felt during a movie or with music.

Would greatly appreciate feedback on which soundbar system is highly recommended between the two.


----------



## Merrick97

Are there any reasonably affordable soundbars with support for HDMI 2.1 and/or eARC?


----------



## mraub

*Real Wireless surrounds*

It seems like a lot of rear surround speakers billed as wireless only means you have to run audio cables from a wireless subwoofer to the surrounds. In my setup I can easily get AC power to wall mounted surrounds (tapping into wall sockets beneath them) but getting audio cables to them would be difficult because the area beneath the floor is part of a finished basement, meaning the drywall ceiling blocks me from running wires under the floor. Is there any soundbar system that has wireless surrounds that need only AC power, with the signal getting to the speaker wirelessly? 

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Reckoner89 said:


> I want to get a soundbar that supports both atmos and dts x. Has anyone compared the Sony Z9F and the Samsung Q70R?


I own a Nakamichi 7.2.4 that supports both dtsx and atmos. it sounds great! Besides, there's actually an ongoing giveaway for their flagship 9.2.4 system on their website No harm trying your luck lol


----------



## [email protected]

SonderShark said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> I have recently moved into a new place and I really want to find a good sound system to add to my setup. Unfortunately I don’t have space for a large bulky avr system. However, my room is not small so I don’t mind something that will work and sound good in a medium to large room.
> 
> 
> I have been looking into a few different soundbars and have pretty much narrowed down my list. So far I’ve been looking at
> 
> -SamsungN950 (Really only because I’ve heard some people say that it is a really good high performance soundbar)
> 
> -SonyST5000
> 
> -2019 Nakamichi 9.2 SSE
> 
> I would also like to take advantage of Dolby Atmos. Is there certain soundbars that can sound better than others while playing Atmos?
> 
> These are my devices
> 
> Tv:Samsung q7 55 inch
> Sources: PS4 Pro, Xbox One, Switch, and a fire stick.
> 
> Nakamichi has been known for their good sound quality, however does anyone have any personal experience with a 9.2 system? Does it compare to other soundbars such as the Samsung?
> 
> Any advice would be great! I’m really just looking for a good reliable system.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a Nakamichi 7.2 for my apartment and it sounds pretty good. I reckon the 9.2 will be a beast! I had a Samsung. It was like a glorified slightly better tv speaker lol it was okay and that's about it. I play Detroit Become Human with my 7.2 and dude, it is life changing!


----------



## mnbeerguy

*Artison Savant Studio 55*

Although is still works great, I am going to get rid of my Pioneer Kuro 50" Plasma display. I am liking the Sony 65" XBR65A9G. My display is mounted to an articulating Chief wall mount since I need to pull it out and angle it to towards the viewing area. The plasma has Artison Portrait speakers attached to either side of it and I have been happy very with them. I am going to mount the new OLED display to the same bracket and will need a passive soundbar. My wife likes that the Artison (now Savant) speakers came with custom enclosures that matched the height of the display. Their Savant Studio 55 soundbar can also be matched to the width of the new unit which is important to my wife. I have searched the forum and see lots of recommendations for the Definitive Technology and Golden Ear soundbars but see almost nothing on the Savant. Does anyone have any experience with the Studio 55?


----------



## Vg247

[email protected] said:


> I have a Nakamichi 7.2 for my apartment and it sounds pretty good. I reckon the 9.2 will be a beast! I had a Samsung. It was like a glorified slightly better tv speaker lol it was okay and that's about it. I play Detroit Become Human with my 7.2 and dude, it is life changing!


I have been leaning towards the Samsung HW - Q90R , just wished it had more bass and power. I picked this one over the Bose Soundbar 700 , with Sub, and rears all added ..since the Bose music was better but overall technology seems obsolete (I have the old Soundtouch 300 bar with sub)... thoughts on any Soundbars with Atmos , powerful sub and surround rears better than the Samsung Q90 R package in the $2k or less range. 

The Q90R can be had for around $800 and Bose package around $1400 last I checked


----------



## Meetloaf13

Outfitting for my uncle. Basement, open both sides. 

Best soundbar the money can buy (OK, around $1,500 tops), no ability to mount rears or surrounds.

Preferably a 2-sub setup. Will be under a 75" TV.

Was looking into the Nakamachi 7.2.4, but no room for the subs in the back, hence, no way to wire the rear speakers.

Thanks!


----------



## Mnunnsr

*Minimalistic setup help request*

So I was an A/V guru many many moons ago (Back when Sony ES receiver meant something, Polk Audio was made in USA, and Dolby Surround was all the rage)...I am now older and out of that game for a very long time. (I am 52). I would like a good TV/Soundbar setup for my living room (Nicer setup downstairs in basement) and would like to future proof a bit if I could. I would like the TV to be Full array LED with bells & whistles and a bright screen as my room has lots of windows and is open concept. (Not ready for OLED). I was looking at Sony X950G series. I could most likely use apps like Netflix & Prime from the TV itself. However, when I want to watch Networks or something not as native app on TV (Disney+), I would be using a Roku Ultra. I have been recently reading a lot of articles about ARC/eARC. While all the audio formats are a bit perplexing, suffice it to say that whether I am watching TV Apps or Roku sourced Apps, I would like all the fancy audio formats they provide to be seamlessly heard from the soundbar without lip sync issues like I experienced about 6 or 7 years ago. The TV is eArc capable and so are affordable sound bars (Sony has eArc sound bars from $400 up). So the question...(sorry)...

With those three components (X950G TV, HT-Z9F SB, Roku Ultra), what should plug into what for best experience? (I will have the good HDMI cables, etc...)

Thanks, and be nice to this old vet  (I am not stuck on the TV & SB, still looking)


----------



## bawaji

Mnunnsr said:


> So I was an A/V guru many many moons ago (Back when Sony ES receiver meant something, Polk Audio was made in USA, and Dolby Surround was all the rage)...I am now older and out of that game for a very long time. (I am 52). I would like a good TV/Soundbar setup for my living room (Nicer setup downstairs in basement) and would like to future proof a bit if I could. I would like the TV to be Full array LED with bells & whistles and a bright screen as my room has lots of windows and is open concept. (Not ready for OLED). I was looking at Sony X950G series. I could most likely use apps like Netflix & Prime from the TV itself. However, when I want to watch Networks or something not as native app on TV (Disney+), I would be using a Roku Ultra. I have been recently reading a lot of articles about ARC/eARC. While all the audio formats are a bit perplexing, suffice it to say that whether I am watching TV Apps or Roku sourced Apps, I would like all the fancy audio formats they provide to be seamlessly heard from the soundbar without lip sync issues like I experienced about 6 or 7 years ago. The TV is eArc capable and so are affordable sound bars (Sony has eArc sound bars from $400 up). So the question...(sorry)...
> 
> With those three components (X950G TV, HT-Z9F SB, Roku Ultra), what should plug into what for best experience? (I will have the good HDMI cables, etc...)
> 
> Thanks, and be nice to this old vet  (I am not stuck on the TV & SB, still looking)



I have the X900F so this step may not be required for X950G since all the HDMI ports are full bandwidth ports. Set your HDMI ports to Enhanced mode. Click the Home button on the remote, scroll to Settings (the Gear symbol at top right), Go to external inputs and then HDMI signal format, Select Enhanced format.


Hook up the soundbar into HDMI 3 which is the eARC port


Hook up the Roku to any of the remaining ports


Hope that helps!


----------



## Smeagle

*Sound Bar for Rental House*

Our rental house is under construction, to be completed in about four weeks. It has two large entertainment spaces where I will put TCL 65” and TCL 55” (series 4) TVs. The space is large enough that I will likely need a sound bar to project voice, etc. so that guests have a decent watching experience. I’d like to spend less than $350 ea for the two sound bars and would like them to be mountable to the TV mounts and controlled by the Roku remote. Are there options out there that could meet my needs?


----------



## bcab17

Anyone having a problem with two external sources connected to the two HDMI inputs on this soundbar?


I have a cable box and a Roku Ultra connected to the soundbar (to avoid lip sync problem when they're connect to the TV), but the Samsung Q90R TV only seems to "see" the soundbar as a single device...when I switch inputs on the soundbar, only the Roku displays on the TV...switch to the cable box input on the soundbar, and there's nothing on the TV.


I started by connecting only the cable box to the soundbar, and with this one external device connection, everything works fine. I just can't figure out how to get two sources connected to the two soundbar HDMI inputs to work with the TV.


Any ideas? Anyone have both soundbar HDMI inputs working perfectly? Do I need to replace the soundbar?


----------



## TXBDan

Hi all, I'm looking for advice on a soundbar.

TV: LG 65B8
Sources: AppleTV 4K, TV apps
Room: 12x14'

$500ish or less
Don't want rear surrounds
3.1 and a sub preferred

Basically something sorta no frills, but good clear sound quality. I'm coming from an old Sony CT790 that died. I'm kind of interested in the simplicity of the Sonos Beam, but i've heard of a lot of sync issues with my TV.

NOTE: I have a subwoofer i could use if possible. It's a 10" Emotiva Ultra10.

Thanks!


----------



## Nightshade71

Need some advice going to be starting construction on a new house soon. Will be building a dedicated HT room which where my current living room 7.1 setup will be moving.

In the new living room it will be an open concept floor plan (dining, living and kitchen) all in one room. The dimensions will be 30x35 with vaulted ceilings 10 feet at the wall and 12 at the apex. With the open floorplan there won't be anywhere to mount surrounds to have any kind of balance. So I want to go wirlth a soundbar.

Looking for recomendations on a 3.1 soundbar budget is $300 to $500.


----------



## steves40th

I have a *LN46A550 Samsung tv, still working. I got a firestick for Christmas, and unfortunately the surround sound system I have doesn't work from tv to bluray player out. Bluray player doesnt have Pandora Music app upgrades to where I can skip songs etc. Even though I am a subscriber, Pandora wont upgrade the app on the bluray.
*
*So, I am looking at a Sound Bar system that I can play my Pandora Music with clarity, and Bass.*
*Suggestions. Not sure of price range, but a range of options is great if ya can help.
*


----------



## legcramp89

Any recommendations for a cheap soundbar under $200 just for the bedroom? Already have a nice system in the living room but recently moved the TV to the bedroom and the built-in speaker sucks. HDMI-arc is the only requirement. Thanks!


----------



## Rogal Dorn

First post in this forum!

I searched the forum and couldn't find anything so I'm hoping the experts on here can give me a hand.

I am looking for the best soundbar for my Samsung Model: UN60J6200AF version NS02. It was manufactured in 2016.

I mostly play games on it (CoD, SFV, etc) and watch action/horror movies. 

I've read up on the top soundbars but I'm not sure they are compatible with my current TV.

Any help would be appreciated. I would like to keep the cost under $1000 if possible. 

Please let me know if you need more info from me.

Thank you!


----------



## Lend27

I am having a hard time picking a soundbar. Need some input, especially from Sony TV owners please.
I tried the Sony HT-Z9F but I had too many issues with it and returned it. It was hit or miss getting it to pass through Dolby Vision.

Ideally, I would like an Atmos compatible soundbar, with Dolby Vision passthrough.
I would like a wireless sub, and optional wireless rears. This is on the main TV, so crisp dialog is important. Family watches a lot of News, Movies, Sitcoms, etc.

If this is not possible, I would settle for a solid 2.1 soundbar as long as it is DV passthrough.
My budget caps out at $1000.00

Speaking of Dolby Vision, it is true that I could plug my Nvidia Shield into the TV and then just run HDMI ARC out to the soundbar?
Would this preserve DV? Would this also allow Atmos?

Sorry for all the questions guys. I have an XBR65X930E.
Hoping you guys can recommend a soundbar.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Harry Muscle

I've been researching soundbars and the Samsung HW-MS750 sounds like exactly what I want ... unfortunately it's sold out almost everywhere. I can however still buy the HW-MS650. So I was wondering if anyone could comment on whether a HW-650 with the rear wireless speakers would sound as good or maybe better than the HW-MS750 (with no rear speakers). Knowing this would help me decide which to actually get.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## jrhardman64

Just got a Sony X900H and am in love with it thanks to some calibration help from this forum. I also bought the Sony UBP-X700 player for any UHD movies. The last piece that I'm missing is a good soundbar to go with it. I have an open concept living room that it's going in, so I don't really want rear speakers. I'm thinking a good 3.1 soundbar preferably with an included sub would work best. I've been looking at the Yamaha YAS-207BL, but Amazon is the only place that stocks it now. Is there any other 3.1 that would be recommended?


----------



## M.T.Nest

*Either of These Good Options?*

JBL 3.1 or Polk MagniFi Max?

I want to replace a Yamaha ATS-1060, which I am currently using with a separate wired Velodyne subwoofer. The Yamaha sounds ok, but it has always randomly turned itself off, which is starting to annoy us more lately, for some reason. 

I wouldn’t mind going with a soundbar + wireless sub system, if the value is good. The room is an odd shaped, open living room with a 16” slanted ceiling, so neither rear surround nor Atmos are considerations. The display is an older Panasonic plasma which is still going strong. The only playback devices currently connected are a BluRay player and cable box, and occasionally an Apple TV, but I hope to also stream music over Bluetooth or perhaps wireless. We use Apple phones/tablets, FWIW. 

Being able to clearly hear dialog in programming is important to us. 

I’ve demoed the soundbars in our local Big Blue store, and the only ones in the sub-$500 price range that caught my attention were the JBL 3.1 or Polk MagniFi Max. The JBL is currently “on sale”, making it about half the price of the Polk, but I think maybe it’s been discontinued. 

Update: I found a significantly lower price for the Polk at the online Big River marketplace, bringing its price much closer to that of the JBL. 

Any suggestions between these two, or something better in the $300-$500 price range?

THANKS!
Kevin


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

M.T.Nest said:


> JBL 3.1 or Polk MagniFi Max?
> 
> I want to replace a Yamaha ATS-1060, which I am currently using with a separate wired Velodyne subwoofer. The Yamaha sounds ok, but it has always randomly turned itself off, which is starting to annoy us more lately, for some reason.
> 
> I wouldn’t mind going with a soundbar + wireless sub system, if the value is good. The room is an odd shaped, open living room with a 16” slanted ceiling, so neither rear surround nor Atmos are considerations. The display is an older Panasonic plasma which is still going strong. The only playback devices currently connected are a BluRay player and cable box, and occasionally an Apple TV, but I hope to also stream music over Bluetooth or perhaps wireless. We use Apple phones/tablets, FWIW.
> 
> Being able to clearly hear dialog in programming is important to us.
> 
> I’ve demoed the soundbars in our local Big Blue store, and the only ones in the sub-$500 price range that caught my attention were the JBL 3.1 or Polk MagniFi Max. The JBL is currently “on sale”, making it about half the price of the Polk, but I think maybe it’s been discontinued.
> 
> Update: I found a significantly lower price for the Polk at the online Big River marketplace, bringing its price much closer to that of the JBL.
> 
> Any suggestions between these two, or something better in the $300-$500 price range?
> 
> THANKS!
> Kevin


Best thing to do is buy one of them and take it home and listen to it for a few days. Listening to soundbars in stores does nothing. It will sound completely different (usually better) in your home. It's to bad your having problems with your Yamaha. I had the older model of that same soundbar with a RSL speedwoofer 10s and i thought it was a decent set up for the price.

I have also owned the JBL bar 3.1 and JBL bar 5.1. Both have very good subwoofers (better then most other soundbars) Both have dedicated center channels that enhances voice clarity. Both are good for TV programming or movies. Both can play louder then your Yamaha ATS-1060. I would pick the JBL bar 3.1 over the Polk, however if you can move up to the JBL bar 5.1, there is even a much larger difference! The true wireless rear speakers are excellent and easy to place anywhere for true 5.1 surround sound. Even if you don't use the rear speakers and leave them plug into the soundbar it sounds good. The soundbar itself is also a little better then the JBL bar 3.1. 

The only down fall for the JBL bar 3.1 is when listening to music. It doesn't do this very well. The Yamaha with a seperate subwoofer set up correctly is better. The JBL bar 5.1 is also better.

The Sony HTZ9F 3.1 is a good soundbar for TV and movies. has very clear dialogue. Can get pretty loud. Has alot of good features and OSD. It's not real good at music either but much much better then the JBL bar 3.1. It's not worth the $899.00 retail price tag but is on sale right now. I would still have the JBL bar 5.1 over any of these listed.

Placement is critical on soundbars. be sure to have it at least 28" to 32" off the ground on a TV console or wall mount it right below the TV.


----------



## M.T.Nest

RKSKYDANCER said:


> Best thing to do is buy one of them and take it home and listen to it for a few days. Listening to soundbars in stores does nothing. It will sound completely different (usually better) in your home...
> 
> ...Placement is critical on soundbars. be sure to have it at least 28" to 32" off the ground on a TV console or wall mount it right below the TV.


Thank you. 

I haven’t had a chance to connect it yet, but I did buy the Polk Magnify Max the other day. I choose to try the Polk first mainly because of reviews I’ve read of the JBL lacking dialog clarity/volume, and because I didn’t know how long its discounted price on Amazon would last. (The local big blue store matched the Amazon price). It was still about $120 more than the JBL 3.1’s current sale price, so if it doesn’t impress us, I’ll return it. 

I may need to raise the display to allow a higher sound bar placement. The Yamaha sits on the middle shelf of a AV stand, which is definitely lower than 28”. The BluRay player and cable box are currently on the top shelf to make it easier to use their remote controls. (Dogs are often in the way)


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

M.T.Nest said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I haven’t had a chance to connect it yet, but I did buy the Polk Magnify Max the other day. I choose to try the Polk first mainly because of reviews I’ve read of the JBL lacking dialog clarity/volume, and because I didn’t know how long its discounted price on Amazon would last. (The local big blue store matched the Amazon price). It was still about $120 more than the JBL 3.1’s current sale price, so if it doesn’t impress us, I’ll return it.
> 
> I may need to raise the display to allow a higher sound bar placement. The Yamaha sits on the middle shelf of a AV stand, which is definitely lower than 28”. The BluRay player and cable box are currently on the top shelf to make it easier to use their remote controls. (Dogs are often in the way)


Just like any good speakers, Placement of the speaker and the room are upmost important to get the best quality sound from your set up. Soundbars are no different! When you are sitting on a couch or living room chair your head (ears) are about 37" up from floor level. So you don't want your soundbar sitting only 24" up from the floor on a 2nd shelf or low boy console? 

Don't expect any soundbar to have cristal clear dialogue when it's pointing at your knee's!! Go look at the Polk Magnifi MAX on crutchfields website and take a good look at the pictures they show. One picture shows it on a "very tall"white TV console and the other picture shows it mounted on the wall when using a lowboy console. Most manufactures recommend you wall mount them just below a proper wall mounted TV. 

My TV is wall mounted. My TV console is 32" high where the soundbar sits. So my soundbar speakers are sitting about 33" to 34" from floor level. My console is real wood, not glass which is the worse thing you can put it on. I have a cloth under the soundbar to eliminate any reflections because i have the bar sitting back. I sit 16 ft from our TV console. I have owned and tested 8 to 10 different soundbars. I never had a problem with any of the soundbars producing good clear dialogue. Except for maybe the Yamaha YAS 207 because of it's bad design crossover point where you can hear vocals coming from the subwoofer. 

As for reviews, take them with a big grain of salt! Many don't have the soundbars set up correctly nor do they know how too. So they get online and write bad reviews because they are lost and confused as to why it sounds so bad??


Here is a picture of the JBL 3.1 and 5.1 when i had them. The 2nd picture shows the rear speakers still mounted to the soundbar on the bar 5.1. As you can see in the 3rd picture, the JBL bar 5.1 can get very loud on the DB meter! That was playing a SACD DSD true multi channel 5.1 sound track from Pink Floyd. Not many sub $800.00 soundbars can do this! 


























I now have a Sony Z9F 3.1 atmos soundbar because i got $400.00 off when i bought my new Sony 950G a couple of weeks ago. It's going back because i just bought the Harman Kardon Enchant 1300 with the optional HK Enchant 10" subwoofer that Crutchfield just put on sale for $1000.00 off! I listen to a lot of music as well as watch movies so i am seeking a soundbar that plays music well to. That's not easy to find! Hopefully this Enchant 1300 with subwoofer will do the trick.

As for the Polk Magnifi Max, it looks like a pretty nice soundbar. I like what it has to offer. Let us know what you think of it once you get it set up.


----------



## RKSKYDANCER

jrhardman64 said:


> Just got a Sony X900H and am in love with it thanks to some calibration help from this forum. I also bought the Sony UBP-X700 player for any UHD movies. The last piece that I'm missing is a good soundbar to go with it. I have an open concept living room that it's going in, so I don't really want rear speakers. I'm thinking a good 3.1 soundbar preferably with an included sub would work best. I've been looking at the Yamaha YAS-207BL, but Amazon is the only place that stocks it now. Is there any other 3.1 that would be recommended?


 See the next 4 post after yours in this thread. If your going to go with the Yamaha, go with the newer YAS-209 and not the 207.


----------



## Ilga

Hi -- Wondering if anyone can recommend a budget soundbar that's reported to work well, typically without glitches and/or issues, with either the 2019 budget/mid-level LG tv's (e.g. UM7300), or the 2019 Vizio M series tv's? Especially good for clear dialogue, but separate subwoofer isn't necessary - as it's for an elderly woman with poor hearing. Thanks for any & all for suggestions. 

However, now I see that just reading the last several pages of this thread should suffice. Looks like plenty of good suggestions.


----------



## M.T.Nest

RKSKYDANCER said:


> As for the Polk Magnifi Max, it looks like a pretty nice soundbar. I like what it has to offer. Let us know what you think of it once you get it set up./forum/images/smilies/wink.gif


We like it pretty well, except for two minor issues. First, my wife has trouble using the recessed volume buttons with her long nails. That may seem silly, but this is in her primary TV viewing room. 

Second, it seems like the bar sometimes responds very slowly to commands. 

Sound is pretty good. Dialog is clear. Bass is adequate, if not phenomenal. I haven’t tried any programming with significant LFE yet, though. Music streaming via Bluetooth is easy as you’d expect, and sounds better than most Bluetooth speakers I’ve heard.


----------



## Rowen Gunn

*LAN Sound Bar*

Hello!

I’m looking for an AirPlay enabled sound bar that’s not a smart speaker or alexia enabled, anything like that. Right now I have an older optical audio sound bar with an Apple TV 2 hooked up to sort of allow us to stream music to it from our iOS devices. This would work a lot smoother if we could speaker (audio only) airplay if that makes sense. My goal is under 300 and would prefer the 150 range, good quality sound, and Bluetooth isn’t needed I intend to LAN hardwire the bar to our network for best performance. 

Thank you!


----------



## M.T.Nest

M.T.Nest said:


> RKSKYDANCER said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Polk Magnifi Max, it looks like a pretty nice soundbar. I like what it has to offer. Let us know what you think of it once you get it set up./forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> 
> 
> We like it pretty well, except for two minor issues. First, my wife has trouble using the recessed volume buttons with her long nails. That may seem silly, but this is in her primary TV viewing room.
> 
> Second, it seems like the bar sometimes responds very slowly to commands.
Click to expand...

Update: We we are approaching the end of our return window, and I think the Polk Magnify Max is going back to the Big Blue store. In addition to the issues mentioned before, we've noticed fairly often a strange rumbly sound coming from the subwoofer that doesn't seem like it could possibly be part of the program material. Also the mid bass seems pretty strong, but the sub really doesn't go as low as I might've hoped.

I'm not sure if we're going to try another soundbar or not. If we do it'll likely be the JBL Bar 3.1. 

The other option is a receiver and our currently unused DefTech Pro Cinema speakers and the Velodyne sub we were using with our Yamaha ATS-1060 Soundbar up until recently. 

If anyone knows of a good three channel Soundbar with subwoofer output, let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## kbuzz

Hi all. I would appreciate any advice for a basic easy to use sound bar with subwoofer out. I would also like it to work with any source used with the tv, so you don’t have to switch inputs ? 

Initial research seems to lean towards the Yamaha 108 or 109. Any opinions on these units or similar would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## M.T.Nest

kbuzz said:


> Hi all. I would appreciate any advice for a basic easy to use sound bar with subwoofer out. I would also like it to work with any source used with the tv, so you donâ€™️t have to switch inputs ?
> 
> Initial research seems to lean towards the Yamaha 108 or 109. Any opinions on these units or similar would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks


We went back to our Yamaha ATS-1060 + separate Velodyne sub after returning the Polk Magnifi Max discussed above. The ATS-1060 is the equivalent of the YAS-106, predecessor of the YAS-108 and 109 you mentioned, but was sold in Costco and possibly other warehouse stores. 

The current model sold in Costco is the ATS-1080, which corresponds to the YAS-108. It's often discounted, although I don't know if it is at the moment. 

The YAS-109 has a couple features not present on the 108: Alexa and WiFi capability. If either of those features is critical to you, you should consider the YAS-109. If not, the YAS-108 / ATS-1080 would probably suit your needs. 

The reason we tried replacing our ATS-1060 in the first place was because it randomly shut off from time to time, requiring us to power it back on with the remote. This only happened every day or two, but it was inconvenient. 

It turned out the Polk went into power saving mode every time we paused, rewound, or fast forwarded our programming, which we do quite often when watching TV via DVR.

It turned out the Yamaha's occasionally powering itself off was much less annoying, as it happened far less frequently. 

Funny thing. Since reconnecting the Yamaha, it seems to be powering off level less often as before, and I feel the sound is better than the Polk system, although the subwoofer could be the main reason for that, and not the Soundbar itself.


----------



## MCF34

I have a good size bedroom that is my mancave. I will have a 75" tv and I can go either sound bar or use my Pioneer Elite receiver and go with a typical 5.1 system (I have Klipsch bookshelf and center channel but I think they are way too much for the room). I have a Yamaha 106 (I think - just a sound bar, no sub or anything) in our game room and am pretty pleased with it working with a small JBL sub. Looking for something much better for my mancave. Would like a sound bar with a sub and maybe surround speakers, but am I just trying to replicate a true 5.1 system (which I have the receiver). About $1000 budget. I could spend that on a soundbar setup or a 5.1 speaker system (center, 4 bookshelf speakers, and a sub). Thoughts??? I won't be able to crank it too much as the room sits above our main living room. I will be able to listen to it louder during the night as its somewhat isolated from all the other rooms in the house.

Are there any soundbars with sound calibration / channel leveling, etc. etc. like a real receiver? Or are they all plug and play - and I never use any of the 'synthetic surround sound stuff' on my Yamaha 106 soundbar. Just stereo for it.


----------



## M.T.Nest

MCF34 said:


> I have a good size bedroom that is my mancave. I will have a 75" tv and I can go either sound bar or use my Pioneer Elite receiver and go with a typical 5.1 system (I have Klipsch bookshelf and center channel but I think they are way too much for the room). I have a Yamaha 106 (I think - just a sound bar, no sub or anything) in our game room and am pretty pleased with it working with a small JBL sub. Looking for something much better for my mancave. Would like a sound bar with a sub and maybe surround speakers, but am I just trying to replicate a true 5.1 system (which I have the receiver). About $1000 budget. I could spend that on a soundbar setup or a 5.1 speaker system (center, 4 bookshelf speakers, and a sub). Thoughts??? I won't be able to crank it too much as the room sits above our main living room. I will be able to listen to it louder during the night as its somewhat isolated from all the other rooms in the house.
> 
> Are there any soundbars with sound calibration / channel leveling, etc. etc. like a real receiver? Or are they all plug and play - and I never use any of the 'synthetic surround sound stuff' on my Yamaha 106 soundbar. Just stereo for it.


Unless you are opposed to running speaker wire to the surround channels, I think you'll be happier with the sound from a dedicated 5 or 5.1 channel setup--especially if you have a decent receiver and L C R speakers. 

Then again, I haven't auditioned any $1K soundbar systems. I hope others who have done so will offer their opinions.


----------



## MCF34

M.T.Nest said:


> Unless you are opposed to running speaker wire to the surround channels, I think you'll be happier with the sound from a dedicated 5 or 5.1 channel setup--especially if you have a decent receiver and L C R speakers.
> 
> Then again, I haven't auditioned any $1K soundbar systems. I hope others who have done so will offer their opinions.


How about the Nakamichi 9.2 system?


----------



## thehumangenius

I'm buying an LG CX for a bedroom, so I wouldn't usually care about adding external sound because it's a small space, but apparently the TV isn't compatible with DTS audio unless you feed it through an external source, so really I'm just looking for a cheap soundbar (under $200) that works with DTS and all the major audio formats, and sounds good enough for the price. I've tried looking on Amazon but they don't really list compatibility other than the lossless surround sound formats (I don't know if most soundbars generally can decode any audio stream or if they've got certain codecs only - I'm a bit of a noob) so any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## M.T.Nest

MCF34 said:


> How about the Nakamichi 9.2 system?


I haven't had the chance to hear the Nakamichi. If nobody else answers your question on this thread, try searching the Soundbar sub-forum for Nakamichi. 

Good luck!


----------



## Longballsd

thehumangenius said:


> I'm buying an LG CX for a bedroom, so I wouldn't usually care about adding external sound because it's a small space, but apparently the TV isn't compatible with DTS audio unless you feed it through an external source, so really I'm just looking for a cheap soundbar (under $200) that works with DTS and all the major audio formats, and sounds good enough for the price. I've tried looking on Amazon but they don't really list compatibility other than the lossless surround sound formats (I don't know if most soundbars generally can decode any audio stream or if they've got certain codecs only - I'm a bit of a noob) so any help would be most appreciated.



Yamaha ATS 1080 at Costco for $149. That’s what I’m getting for my new LG C9. I have an older ATS 1030 that I’ve had for years that sounds great. I’m sure the newer 1080 sounds even better. Try it and if you don’t like it just return it.


----------



## Longballsd

Yamaha ATS 1080 soundbar is now $99 at CostCo until 4/26/20. I just bought one today and it sounds much better than my older ATS 1030.


----------



## Jephph

Hey guys. Looking for a soundbar to pair with a TCL 75" TV. I was going to go with the one that's typically paired with it, the TCL Alto 7+ https://www.amazon.com/TCL-Channel-...1&keywords=tcl+soundbar&qid=1586977250&sr=8-3
But after a quick glance, I realized that one is only 40w, and I saw a couple on Amazon that were cheaper, and had much more power, like this generic one: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KCSKJ8...olid=39QNYADO8RAEL&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Now, I know wattage isn't everything, but this one has better ratings as well. Anyway, overall, I'm just looking for a good soundbar in the $150 price range. There won't be room for normal speakers, which is why we're going with a soundbar. And the TV will be in our living room, which is about 24'x20'x7' if that matters.
Thanks!


----------



## sliu070

Hi All,

Long time lurker  Need help choosing a soundbar. I'm for best bang for the buck, I'm no audiophile (not even remotely.) I just want something that works.
Bought a new TV for the living room. Living room is very big, open concept and tall ceiling. I currently have a Polk surround-bar IHT 6000 connected. Does the job, not sure if I should upgrade. Mostly streaming netflix 4k or Plex 1080 movies. 
-QN82Q70 TV
-Apple TV 4k
-Nvidia Shield 2019 (Thinking about picking this up).

Thanks.


----------



## rjacobs79

Now that I am a proud owner of a 65" Samsung Q80R TV, I wanted to see what soundbar would pair well with it. I would think I would want to utilize the HDMI ARC port on the tv so there is one less remote, is that correct? I would like to get the best soundbar I can get for around $500 or less. Is it better to stay with Samsung or does that not matter? Any suggestions or input would be great.


----------



## WhizzWr

Hi,

Is Samsung MS65O worth ca +$100 difference when compared to Yamaha YAS 209? Where I live SB got quite expensive


I think I need SB with wifi and good clear voice/dialogue and both tick the boxes.

My TV is Samsung and I also use the SmartThings feature, so MS650 would be great.. but not sure if it's worth the extra.


----------



## jackb71

*Help ...*

Hi there.
I am still looking for a decent, not too pricey solution for our Livingroom.
It is roughly 6,7m long and 4,5m wide, we are sitting 3,3m away from the TV and if we´d use rear speakers, they would be around 2,6m behind us. Not directly, more a mix between next to us /behind us.
I know, far from perfect.

We had a Canton DM 90.3 + Canton AS Sub for many years, but we wanted something with a little bit more "surrounding sound", so in the last weeks we had a Samsung Q90R (almost no bass at all, only with Atmos Movies it sounded good - maybe the Sub was not 100% okay, made some crackling tunes sometimes even on lower volumes), then a JBL Bar 5.1 with Surrounds. Great bass, good heights, no mids. Last one was a Yamaha MusicCast Bar 40 + Sub 100 + 2x MusicCast 20. Good Sound overall, bass was okay, mids were okay, Surrounds made a good job, but the System lost its Wifi / Connection every two days no matter what I tried.

We can not place a "real" Surround System here, so we have to go with Soundbar, Bass, Surrounds (Wireless would be good).

Our local dealer will take the Yamaha back (as he did with the JBL and the Samsung) and all he has to offer now is:
Sonos Beam + Sub + 2x One, Bose 500/700 + 500/700 Bass, some LG Soundbars and thats it.

Mostly watching movies and series, sometimes listen to music, should have a whopping bass, soundstage in front should at least make a good stereo effect and the rears should be wireless.
Sonos? Bose?


----------



## rpden522

gonna be getting an LG B9 and want something nice to pair with it. I definitely want an atmos soundbar and my budget is gonna be under $1000. I see some new LG soundbars just came out, the SN series. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## akka83

Hi all,

Just moved to a new place, and sadly no room for a proper setup until we renovate. Need something to hold the fort until then, so looking for a simple, relatively cheap setup under $500
Shortlisted to the following 2 options :-
1. Definitive Technology W Studio - $399 at A4L
2. Focal Dimension - $419 at A4L

Not looking for 4K or HDR, still rocking my 8 year old Panny Plasma. Just need something to connect Roku and ATV, and possibly my Oppo to the TV and not sound crappy. TV is mounted in a built-in cabinet, and really no room for speakers other than a soundbar.

I've generally liked warmer sounds(old setup in signature), but haven't heard the Focal. Anyone with experience, please help me decide.

Cheers!


----------



## mud sloth

I'm looking for advice on a full upgrade for my AV experience. I hope to buy a new TV and soundbar in the next few months and I'd really like them to play well together since I've had so many troubles with bad CEC behavior that I just want something that works. All of my content delivery will be via my Shield TV; support for Atmos and Dolby Vision are requirements for me.

Budget: ~$2000 total for TV and soundbar, with some wiggle room.
TV Size: 55" - I want bigger, but the household put a hard limit on that.
Room elements: Fairly bright with a big window, so glare is an issue. Open format, very few walls nearby and there's currently no place to put rear speakers so I'll be looking for a soundbar without rears at this time. The option to add rear speakers later would be nice.

Like I said, device compatibility is a high priority for me since my family just wants things to work and be simple. I'm a big fan of immersive movie experiences so high quality HDR and surround audio are priorities for me. Gaming and live TV aren't priorities for me. I could do incremental upgrades now, but instead I want to save up to swap out everything I have all at once and hopefully future-proof my setup as much as possible. I'm also going to post this on the soundbar forum recommendation thread.


----------



## [email protected]

*Sony HT-Z9F or Alternative?*

Hi all,

Looking for some advice for the best soundbar to get. I recently bought a new Sony X900F television from BestBuy, and the Sony HT-Z9F was ~$550 ($400 off) for buying the two together so I figured I'd get it and return if there was something better. So I'm now debating whether to keep the Sony HT-Z9F or get something different for the same general price range of $500 - $800. I like that the Sony HT-Z9F can do Dolby Atmos and transfer to the television which only has one ARC port (so can pass through PS4 Pro and another device). However, I worry that this model is two years old and not sure how great it is for listening to music. 

Given I also frequently listen to music, I'm not sure if something like the Sonos Arc ($800) would be better for my usage, although that won't be able to pass on Dolby Atmos content to the television. Is there another brand or model that does all of this better for the same price range? Saw that someone posted the Harman Kardon Enchant 1300 Soundbar / Subwoofer bundle for ~$730 on this forum which also caught my eye. 

Understand the Sonos Arc isn't even out yet, but in your experience, was something like the Sonos Playbar significantly better for listening to music than the Sony HT-Z9F? Both the Sonos Arc and harman Kardon boast a lot more speakers than this HT-Z9F, but don't really understand how much of a practical difference that will make. Please help a newbie, thanks!

Usage:
General netflix / television / movies / sports
PS4 Gaming
Frequently listen to music

Room: 
18' x 14' rectangular, will probably sit back ~8' to 10' feet back when watching movies.


----------



## Endurah Game

What is the current best bang for buck? Standard home, big open living room.

Also considering best budget options for my SO.

Thanks!


----------



## surferbum

Endurah Game said:


> What is the current best bang for buck? Standard home, big open living room.
> 
> Also considering best budget options for my SO.
> 
> Thanks!



Rarely is any feedback/information given on this thread.


----------



## jnmunsey

Endurah Game said:


> What is the current best bang for buck? Standard home, big open living room.
> 
> Also considering best budget options for my SO.
> 
> Thanks!



Depends on the price. At the low end, Vizio offers a lot of bang for the buck. The SB3651 is a solid budget 5.1 setup, and their 5.1.2 and 5.1.4 Atmos setups can be had for great prices from time to time.


----------



## steven80

I just purchased a Samsung 65" 7000 series and need a soundbar:

One choice is the Sony X9000F ($399 CAD) and the other is the Samsung T550 ($299 CAD).

It's just for Netflix and Plex.

I know the Sony has more features like eARC, Atmos, etc... but it's also from 2018 and the Samsung is 2020.

I've read reviews on both and the Samsung has a few higher scores, but doesn't have Atmos, passthrough, etc... not sure if I need those features or not?

Also, is it better to have a Samsung soundbar with a Samsung TV so they work seamlessly, or is that not a thing because of ARC?


Thank-you for your feedback


----------



## mrpickem

Just picked up a 65X950G for a spare room and would like to add soundbar in 300 range. I have been considering Yamaha 2090 for well less at Costco and the Q90T slightly more. Any thoughts on these two and in the Samsung is worth like 40% more?


----------



## FGP959

Quick


----------



## peefles

I'm looking to buy a soundbar for my Sony 55" 900F. I have DirecTV (4k mini genie receiver) and a PS4 Pro.

I'm looking to maybe spend $300 or so. Would the Sony x9000F be a good choice? If so, how would the setup be? Would I plug the soundbar into the ARC and the PS4 into the soundbar? Would I plug the directv into the soundbar or just stay HDMI 1? Would there be audio delay?


----------



## beau21

Is the Sennheiser Ambeo still considered the best soundbar out there, price not considered?

The muffled center speaker issues concern me a bit, but I’m hopeful it’s an infrequent occurrence and one that Sennheiser seems willing to work with people on.

Another big perk of the Ambeo, for me, is that it’s a true all in one package. Not that a stand-alone sub wouldn’t help it, but I like that it doesn’t seem to be a necessity like most bars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calvinb

Greetings to all, I am looking for a lower budget soundbar with a coaxial input. I know that’s kind of old tech, but it’s an old TV that I’m trying to improve the audio on. It does have SPDIF out. It’s a bedroom set up. Any suggestions are much appreciated. Would love to keep it under $100 if possible. Don’t need a sub ! Thanks in advance.


----------



## sll0037

I have a Pioneer Kuro KRP-500M that only has two HDMI 1.3 inputs. I'm looking to get away from my Denon AVR and Klipsch RF-35, SVS PC12-Plus set-up. 

Option 1 - Living Room 
Pioneer Kuro KRP-500M 
AT&T TV Android Box
Apple TV 4K

For the living room set-up, sound quality and managing at least two hdmi source inputs is important to me. 

Option 2 - Bedroom 
Pioneer Kuro KRP-500M 
Apple TV 4K 

For the bedroom set-up, a more minimal approach is ok. I'd likely only have one hdmi source input and I don't need anything crazy loud since the room is small. 

The main challenge is the Kuro's connections, as I don't believe it has any connections I can use other than the HDMI ports, and they are outdated (no ARC). I would imagine any soundbar I choose would need one or two HMDI source inputs and 1 HDMI output to send the video signal to the Kuro. 

I'd really love to get the Sonos Arc, but there seems to be a host of challenges getting it to work with my TV. 

Ideas?


----------



## TJ_Electronica

Looking to get a soundbar to improve the quality of the sound from my X900H. Currently, the only things plugged into it are my PS4 Pro and a Nintendo Switch (I will be getting a PS5 at launch). I mainly use the TV to play games and watch movies/TV shows on the native TV apps.

I looked through reviews and sort of settled on either the Vizio SB36512-F6 or the Sonos Arc. I'm not a huge audiophile so I'm not even sure I need something that high-end but I'd like eARC if possible. I also don't really want something with rear speakers or a sub if I can help it unless the speakers are wireless (which may eliminate the Vizio from contention).


----------



## chammond1122

Im looking for a short (not slim) passive soundbar for under my 75" Sony. It needs to be 3" or shorter. I cant seem to find anything that would work. Does anyone have some recoemndations?


----------



## MrPolkMan

What is the best soundbar with Dolby Atmos?


----------



## xxnonamexx

Dolby ATmos soundbar to incorporate with existing AVR is that possible to eliminate bulky avr receivers? DOes a soundbar have a avr built in?


----------



## brentsg

Looking for the best sound bar for an LG CX77.

-Money not a primary concern.
-Must be family friendly
-Speech clarity important
-Would prefer to cover all the audio formats

I was looking Sennheiser but the failures seem to be a concern. It looks like this thread is all inquiry and no response but had to try.


----------



## Toni77

Advice needed here... 
Buying my first soundbar but I am worried about its placement. 
I would like to buy JBL 9.1 or Samsung q90r because movies are my main priority (atmos), although it seems there are many problems with those bars (I don't know if they are fixed). The problem is that the room is not symmetrical. Right wall would be 1,5 meters from the soundbar but left wall would be something like 5 meters away. How much is it a big deal? Should I consider something like Sony zf9 with added rear speaker (with added rears it is the most expensive solution in my country right now)? Tv is sony x900f which doesn't have earc but has dd+ passthrough through Arc so it is one more thing to consider.


----------



## iamloco724

I am looking to replace my soundbar system since I am moving into my own place. I'm looking for two setups

I currently have a Sony HT-CT150 3.1

This my current setup
I have my TV going into the ARC port and there's 3 other ports one with my cable DVR, Nvidia Shield TV and the last one has a 4 port HDMI switch with other devices connected to that

I know it's hard to find this many ports on today's models so I can get away with ARC plus 2 HDMI if possible worst case scenario ARC plus 1 extra and I'll get a switch with more ports.

I need them to play Dolby Digital Plus and Atmos and I really need it to be good at leveling sound so louder sounds aren't louder than dialogue

Unlimited budget really for the first one that one will be used for movies, shows and I want to stream music to it if possible

The other one I'd like to keep it at $300-400 that one is for a bedroom and the only requirement besides needing to hook up the same device setup is also the Dolby Digital Plus and Atmos

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jota17

Hello, 

I am a Sony XF9005 user and I want a good audio level upgrade.

I've seen some options but I don't know which is the best, can you help?

90% of the time will be for watching movies via PLEX or playing Playstation 4. 


Yamaha YAS 207
LG SL6YF
Samsung HW-550

Thank you 💪


----------



## surferbum

Does anybody ever respond to the questions asked in this forum? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papzt

I am looking for a sound bar for my computer setup, ideally not more than about 24 inches in length (18 would be more ideal but it seems like that would limit selection and sound too much), and it will be used for both music and voice calls. Feature-wise it needs very little...I mainly need it for the form factor as there is just no place to put bookshelf speakers. Subsequently, I would prefer something that maximizes clarity and volume over features such as extensive bluetooth capability, remotes, smart capability, etc. It's being connected to a MacBook Pro. In terms of ways to connect, I have the good ole' 1/8 inch jack (there is an output on both my laptop and my displays), USB, and DisplayPort/Mini DisplayPort at the end of a multi-monitor chain using multi stream transport (to my understanding, because I am using multi stream transport I can NOT convert this to HDMI but I am not certain on this?) I can also obviously connect to Bluetooth, but I think I will probably be forced to do a wired connection because I extensively use USB 3.2 Gen 1 and Gen 2, both of which interfere with 2.4 GHz signals. I think the 1/8 inch output on my monitor will probably make the most sense--it's an UltraSharp U2520DR if that matters. I know with this size I am limited on bass, so if this model could pair well with a sub in the future that might be an added benefit although not of massive importance.

I purchased one of the entry Taotronics $40 bars and while the volume it can achieve is more than sufficient, it's much lower in sound quality than the built-in speakers on my 16-inch MacBook Pro (which are unusually good for laptop speakers.) I've looked at the Bose TV Speaker, Sonos Beam (refurb), a few Yamaha models, and various others. Not being able to hear them, this makes things a little tougher and so any recommendations you have are appreciated. Ideally, I'd like to stay under $200 although I am not opposed to spending more if I am getting a massive difference in quality. Clarity-wise, while I don't need B&W Nautilus sound quality, I'd prefer something equal to or a bit better than my laptop. Thanks for your time!


----------



## AgentEves

Can anyone recommend a 3.0 soundbar? Do they really exist anymore? The only decent option I can find is the Samsung MS650, which is a few years old now.

If not, does anyone know if I bought a 3.1 soundbar, such as the Samsung T650, and unplugged/disconnected the subwoofer, it would still work? I realise I would be compromising on bass, but I live in a condo and don't want to irritate the neighbours.


----------



## guitarguy316

JBL bar 9.1 for $800 or LG SN9YG for $700?


----------



## tamiron

Samsung HW-T650 vs Samsung HW-R650 ?


----------



## Davenlr

AgentEves said:


> Can anyone recommend a 3.0 soundbar? Do they really exist anymore? The only decent option I can find is the Samsung MS650, which is a few years old now.
> 
> If not, does anyone know if I bought a 3.1 soundbar, such as the Samsung T650, and unplugged/disconnected the subwoofer, it would still work? I realise I would be compromising on bass, but I live in a condo and don't want to irritate the neighbours.


I think Klipsch makes a 3.1 Soundbar. I dont recall the model off hand. I think its on sale this weekend on their website.


----------



## Davenlr

BAR 48 Sound Bar and Wireless Subwoofer | Klipsch


The Klipsch BAR 48 Sound Bar and Wireless Subwoofer features a built-in center channel for enhanced vocal clarity. Shop this soundbar with subwoofer today!




www.klipsch.com


----------



## Relyt92

Hello,

Another newbie here looking for advice. Currently I have a Sony x950G TV and am using a samsung hw-k450 soundbar with the sub. We use our TV for cable, video games on the switch, music, Netflix, and once in a while a movie. It’ll be located in our bedroom. Definitely no need for full room surround sound or rear speakers. 

We’re looking for feedback on a new soundbar and sub. The one we currently have doesn’t have any major issues. I like it pretty well. Produces clear dialogue and usually a good bass. Sometimes the bass seems dull. Once in a while it does act weird on Netflix with random loud moments. But never dwelled on it much. This soundbar is going in the other room with the older TV, so we’re looking for a new one. We have found what seems to be good options for a new one under $500, we’ll list them below. We do realize the first option is like $800 without a sale. But still looking for opinions on it. Overall, looking for a new option that is at least 3.1 ch, maybe would get another 2.1 soundbar. Hopefully one that provides clear dialogue, a bit better bass, and has no issues with our Sony x950G TV. 


Sony HTZ9F
Sony HTS350
Sony HT-X9000F
LG SN8YG
Vizio SB-512-F6
Samsung HW-Q60T
Samsung HW-T650


----------



## Me thinks Atmos is a scam

Relyt92 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Another newbie here looking for advice. Currently I have a Sony x950G TV and am using a samsung hw-k450 soundbar with the sub. We use our TV for cable, video games on the switch, music, Netflix, and once in a while a movie. It’ll be located in our bedroom. Definitely no need for full room surround sound or rear speakers.
> 
> We’re looking for feedback on a new soundbar and sub. The one we currently have doesn’t have any major issues. I like it pretty well. Produces clear dialogue and usually a good bass. Sometimes the bass seems dull. Once in a while it does act weird on Netflix with random loud moments. But never dwelled on it much. This soundbar is going in the other room with the older TV, so we’re looking for a new one. We have found what seems to be good options for a new one under $500, we’ll list them below. We do realize the first option is like $800 without a sale. But still looking for opinions on it. Overall, looking for a new option that is at least 3.1 ch, maybe would get another 2.1 soundbar. Hopefully one that provides clear dialogue, a bit better bass, and has no issues with our Sony x950G TV.
> 
> 
> Sony HTZ9F
> Sony HTS350
> Sony HT-X9000F
> LG SN8YG
> Vizio SB-512-F6
> Samsung HW-Q60T
> Samsung HW-T650


If you're going to spend $500, why not but a 5.1? Spending $500 or even $300 on something less than 5.1 doesn't compute to me given the options and price points of 5.1's


----------



## ianiam

Me thinks Atmos is a scam said:


> If you're going to spend $500, why not but a 5.1? Spending $500 or even $300 on something less than 5.1 doesn't compute to me given the options and price points of 5.1's


Don't like/want to run wires?


----------



## Me thinks Atmos is a scam

ianiam said:


> Don't like/want to run wires?


The 5.1 soundbar HTIB typically have wireless subwoofer, and the rear speakers are wired to the sub and the sub connects wirelessly to the soundbar, ie. no wires running across the room. I have a 5.1 HTIB for less than half your budget, and it's 10x better than a 2.1 or 3.1.


----------



## Me thinks Atmos is a scam

Go with the Vizio


----------



## saw2814

I have a wall mounted 24” Samsung 1080P TV in my bedroom. The speakers on this TV point down (which is a terrible idea, pointing backwards would be better). But I’m getting off track, I want a small powered sound bar just to improve dialogue, the TV doesn’t have arc but does have digital optical out. I was looking at the small Roku Streambar but since I already have a streaming stick that I power with the TV’s USB port so the stick powers down when the tv timer shuts the tv off I would rather go in a different direction.

Just dialog improvement is my top priority. Surround sound is irrelevant and so is a subwoofer in my situation.


----------



## ianiam

Me thinks Atmos is a scam said:


> I have a 5.1 HTIB for less than half your budget, and it's 10x better than a 2.1 or 3.1.


I seriously doubt that as my budget is $300.


----------



## GantryW

Another Newbie here. I'm tryin to figure out which Black Friday soundbar to get. I have a Vizio P65-E1 that sits in a built in wall unit with a wired center channel (unfortunately above TV due due to fireplace below), wired left, right (about 3' from each side of TV), and sub on the same wall; and 2 ceiling speakers behind my sofa. All current speakers and receiver are old and I'm looking to replace them. Here's my question: With the new soundbars, do I still want to have the FL and FR speakers. Also how do the ceiling speakers play into it. I'm looking at the Samsung - HW-Q850T from Best Buy, but open to suggestions. I want to keep soundbar and speakers under $1000. I'm also looking to get a Denon AVR-3700H because I have multiple zones.


----------



## Daxefx

Just got a CX for a medium sized game room. Should I get a Vizio V21 or pay twice the price for a Yamaha YAS 209?


----------



## Me thinks Atmos is a scam

ianiam said:


> I seriously doubt that as my budget is $300.


Was referring to other guy with $500 budget. I got my 5.1 for $150


----------



## Me thinks Atmos is a scam

Daxefx said:


> Just got a CX for a medium sized game room. Should I get a Vizio V21 or pay twice the price for a Yamaha YAS 209?


Neither - those are both 2.1. The vizio V51 (5.1) is likely cheaper or $30 more than the V21, and likely $150 cheaper than Yamaha 209. Given the prices of entry level 5.1 and the massive increase in quality from surround speakers and a dedicated center channel, unless you specifically are avoiding rear speakers I would avoid 2.1's like the plague.


----------



## bennyblankobk

Newbie here, I just got a LG CX 77, I am going to mount it on a full motion mount. Curious what soundbar folks would recommend. I am thinking of the JBL9.1 or Samsung 900. My concern is that with a full motion mount, the soundbar will be somewhat under the TV and block the upfiring speakers. Thanks!


----------



## M.T.Nest

Hello,

I'm interested in a soundbar, preferably with a center channel and eARC (or at least ARC) support which either has a subwoofer output, or a decent included sub. 

This would replace an aging Yamaha ATS-1060, which was the Costco equivalent of the YAS-106. We've been using it with a fairly beefy wired Velodyne sub. 

We've just bought a Sony A8H OLED TV for the living room. The ceiling is a 15' high vaulted type, which _probably_ makes Atmos irrelevant. 

Last year I tried the Polk Magnifi-Max and JBL BAR 3.1. The JBL sounded good, but both had trouble staying "awake" when a DVR video was paused. This was more annoying than the seemingly random power downs of the Yamaha. 

I'd like to keep the price below $300 if possible. I'd spend a bit more to take advantage of a particularly good deal.


----------



## dubvdingo

Hey guys, I am looking at buying a soundbar for my 2017 Sony XBR 900e. I have been looking at Samsung Q900T among others. I understand this TV is not equipped to play Atmos but wondered if a soundbar such as Q900T would still sounds great and worth getting especially if at upgrade TV in a few years. Any other recommendations on soundbars? Thanks in advance!


----------



## synistr

Me thinks Atmos is a scam said:


> Was referring to other guy with $500 budget. I got my 5.1 for $150


what system do you have?


----------



## Bleekster

Im looking for a soundbar for my sony 85 inch 900 series tv. What is the king of the hill now and maybe 2nd and 3rd best???


----------



## JimGah

Bleekster said:


> Im looking for a soundbar for my sony 85 inch 900 series tv. What is the king of the hill now and maybe 2nd and 3rd best???


Sony HTST-5000

At least Sony claims it's the KOTH. I haven't listened to one in the proper setting. I'm highly skeptical of the virtual rear and surround speakers that are actually all built into the bar. 

Sony also sells "wireless" (still need power cords) surround speakers for the Z9F (I think) and they aren't cheap.

LG and Samsung have bars with a "wireless": rear receiver (needs power cord) that you attach wired speakers. Samsung also has at least one model similar to the Sony, power cords for each wireless rear speaker.

Bowers & Wilkins and Martin Logan sell some pretty high end bars as well.


----------



## JimGah

surferbum said:


> Does anybody ever respond to the questions asked in this forum?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently not. I'll try to give my opinion, but keep in mind I'm an AVR guy and I think soundbars are dumb. I work on audio equipment and the most common complaint we get with soundbars is wireless (either sub or surround speakers) dropping out. We can almost never re-create the problem so we write it off as wifi interference.


----------



## JimGah

AgentEves said:


> Can anyone recommend a 3.0 soundbar? Do they really exist anymore? The only decent option I can find is the Samsung MS650, which is a few years old now.
> 
> If not, does anyone know if I bought a 3.1 soundbar, such as the Samsung T650, and unplugged/disconnected the subwoofer, it would still work? I realise I would be compromising on bass, but I live in a condo and don't want to irritate the neighbours.


Sure, any x.1 bar will work just fine without the sub, it'll just have no bass. There are a few bars that don't come with wireless subs, but I can't remember any models. I know Samsung has a few. LG has at least one.


----------



## JimGah

guitarguy316 said:


> JBL bar 9.1 for $800 or LG SN9YG for $700?


The JBL has a pretty neat gimmick. Not sure how well it works in real life. The LG is just 5.1.2.(with Google Home if that's important) The JBL has two detachable modules that make for true wireless rear surround (and up-firing speakers) when you want the surround experience. No idea on battery life, and of course you have to plug them back into the bar to recharge (or hook up USB charge cables).


----------



## JimGah

Relyt92 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Another newbie here looking for advice. Currently I have a Sony x950G TV and am using a samsung hw-k450 soundbar with the sub. We use our TV for cable, video games on the switch, music, Netflix, and once in a while a movie. It’ll be located in our bedroom. Definitely no need for full room surround sound or rear speakers.
> 
> We’re looking for feedback on a new soundbar and sub. The one we currently have doesn’t have any major issues. I like it pretty well. Produces clear dialogue and usually a good bass. Sometimes the bass seems dull. Once in a while it does act weird on Netflix with random loud moments. But never dwelled on it much. This soundbar is going in the other room with the older TV, so we’re looking for a new one. We have found what seems to be good options for a new one under $500, we’ll list them below. We do realize the first option is like $800 without a sale. But still looking for opinions on it. Overall, looking for a new option that is at least 3.1 ch, maybe would get another 2.1 soundbar. Hopefully one that provides clear dialogue, a bit better bass, and has no issues with our Sony x950G TV.
> 
> 
> Sony HTZ9F
> Sony HTS350
> Sony HT-X9000F
> LG SN8YG
> Vizio SB-512-F6
> Samsung HW-Q60T
> Samsung HW-T650


At least half of those seem like overkill for a bedroom TV (in my opinion). Any moderately priced 3.1 soundbar will be a huge improvement over TV speakers. You don't need to spend $500+ if you're not looking for a home theater experience.


----------



## JimGah

GantryW said:


> With the new soundbars, do I still want to have the FL and FR speakers. Also how do the ceiling speakers play into it. I'm looking at the Samsung - HW-Q850T from Best Buy, but open to suggestions. I want to keep soundbar and speakers under $1000. I'm also looking to get a Denon AVR-3700H because I have multiple zones.


You get either a soundbar OR an AVR + speakers, not both. The soundbar has most of the functionality of an AVR (just fewer inputs/outputs), the benefit of the soundbar is far fewer wires, the drawback is flexibility (and loss of inputs and Tuner).


----------



## JimGah

Me thinks Atmos is a scam said:


> The 5.1 soundbar HTIB typically have wireless subwoofer, and the rear speakers are wired to the sub and the sub connects wirelessly to the soundbar, ie. no wires running across the room. I have a 5.1 HTIB for less than half your budget, and it's 10x better than a 2.1 or 3.1.


That's not "typical" for 5.1 soundbars, that's Vizio's solution. Samsung & LG have a separate module for the rears, sometimes sold as a system and sometimes sold separately.


----------



## kevlarcardhouse

I'm currently rocking a Vizio SB3630-E6 from 2017 (aka 36 inch 3.0) and considering seeing if there is an upgrade as I also have a new 75" TV coming as well. Looking to see if there is something that would be a decent improvement or stick what I have. If it matters, my living room is probably small to medium in scale - 16 x 20 feet.

* What I'm looking for in terms of improvement is a larger/fuller sound and more importantly something that offers dialogue enhancement of some kind as I have a bit of trouble with that but my partner has even more trouble with. Seeing if we can move off subtitles on everything we watch with success.

* What isn't essential is a 5.1 system as I would rather not have rear speakers. My living room isn't tiny but it's not huge either and it's already getting packed with the 75" TV with the stand to match and my sectional couch.

* What also isn't essential is a sub-woofer as I live on the first floor of an apartment so I'm nervous about too much bass, and also I've always found myself less interested in a lot of the "vibration" bass anyways. However, it's fine if it's part of a great system.

* Considering Samsung HW-MS650, Sony HT-G700 or or Bose SB 300/500 options but unsure if they will be a noticeable upgrade from what I already have.

* Have seen the hype about Sonos Arc which seems like an ideal solution, but I guess the whole ecosystem makes me nervous: No Bluetooth, no remote, only our app seems like a chance for several years down the line, however unlikely, to lead to functionality of the Arc I bought being completely inaccessible. Feel free to tell me I'm paranoid and the difference is worth it.

Sidenote: Live in Canada so new Vizio stuff is no longer an option for me.


----------



## phyl0x

kevlarcardhouse said:


> * Have seen the hype about Sonos Arc which seems like an ideal solution, but I guess the whole ecosystem makes me nervous: No Bluetooth, no remote, only our app seems like a chance for several years down the line, however unlikely, to lead to functionality of the Arc I bought being completely inaccessible. Feel free to tell me I'm paranoid and the difference is worth it.


The ARC will blow away the other choices you have listed. I wouldnt be worried about the software, of anyone in the soundbar space, Sonos is going to have the best software and best long term support. I assume you're new TV will have eARC: if so once you set it up you probably wont have to ever deal with the soundbar settings again, just uses your main/tv remote to do everything. The big downsides of the ARC are generally: price, no hdmi inputs, and only wireless support is Apple Airplay2. The Sonos Beam also would work pretty well for your usecase since its 3.0 and designed to enhance dialogue; its cheaper but has the same downsides. Another one to look into is the Yamaha-YAS 209. Heres rtings.com top dialogue bars link: The 5 Best Soundbars For Dialogue - Winter 2020: Reviews


----------



## [email protected]

I reside in Ontario Canada and 'm looking to buy a soundbar as my T.V has a very poor volume, was thinking of Bomaker soundbar as it has a built-in subwoofer or a Bose solo 5 or bose tv soundbar. Would prefer a soundbar that each time i use my tv it automatically connects to the soundbar. My current setup is Yamaha RX-V2600, RTI A9's, JBL Northbrige series N32II, Rhythmik FX15HP, Polk Audio CSI A-6, Samsung NU8000 75'. i'm looking for a soundbar that has clear and crisp speech with a good base. Not sure should i go for a soundbar that has built in subwoofer or should i go for a soundbar that has an option to connect external subwoofer. this is for my Famylyroom 30 ft x 25 ft. My budget is $300 - $500. Looking for you expert advise and experience. thanks in advance.


----------



## joe domingos

Best non Atmos sound bar under $600?
Best Atmos sound bar under $1000?
Will be used for streaming and Blu-ray movies only! No music


----------



## M.T.Nest

M.T.Nest said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm interested in a soundbar, preferably with a center channel and eARC (or at least ARC) support which either has a subwoofer output, or a decent included sub.
> 
> This would replace an aging Yamaha ATS-1060, which was the Costco equivalent of the YAS-106. We've been using it with a fairly beefy wired Velodyne sub.
> 
> We've just bought a Sony A8H OLED TV for the living room. The ceiling is a 15' high vaulted type, which _probably_ makes Atmos irrelevant.
> 
> Last year I tried the Polk Magnifi-Max and JBL BAR 3.1. The JBL sounded good, but both had trouble staying "awake" when a DVR video was paused. This was more annoying than the seemingly random power downs of the Yamaha.
> 
> I'd like to keep the price below $300 if possible. I'd spend a bit more to take advantage of a particularly good deal.


Anyone?

I can spend more than $300, and apparently will need to. I just saw the Martin Logan Motion X for around $500, but apparently it also has the audio dropout when changing source or restarting a paused video.


----------



## audioguy

*Recommendations for "cost no object" sound bar. *

We currently use a Sonos and have for years but it really does a poor job in articulating voices in TV programs. Even adjusting the treble and bass on the Sonos app doesn't help much. While my hearing is not what it use to be I don't have those issues in our theater - but I prefer NOT to have to go to separates in the family room - but will if necessary!! 

Thanks


----------



## survivor

audioguy said:


> *Recommendations for "cost no object" sound bar. *
> 
> We currently use a Sonos and have for years but it really does a poor job in articulating voices in TV programs. Even adjusting the treble and bass on the Sonos app doesn't help much. While my hearing is not what it use to be I don't have those issues in our theater - but I prefer NOT to have to go to separates in the family room - but will if necessary!!
> 
> Thanks


If "cost no object" sound bar then it can only be the king of sound bar which is Sennheiser Ambeo. I've short listed it for my home theater setup. Although I could go for the full home theater setup since it is a dedicated home theater room, I just like clean, effective and simplistic setup and do not want to deal with separate AVR, speakers and its wiring. Sennheiser Ambeo with its multiple HDMI inputs is adequate enough to act as my AVR and many reviews seem to indicate good sound quality, and my home theater room shape is typical enough to support good simulated Dolby Atmos effect.


----------



## audioguy

^^ Thanks. I will check into it. I've found another that may be King Of The Hill. Very expensive but gets top praise from all who have heard it. Check out the Theory Audio (developed by Paul Hales - long time audio speaker guy) products. But not for those with less than large pocket books. I will be auditioning once my dealer gets his up and running.


----------



## survivor

audioguy said:


> ^^ Thanks. I will check into it. I've found another that may be King Of The Hill. Very expensive but gets top praise from all who have heard it. Check out the Theory Audio (developed by Paul Hales - long time audio speaker guy) products. But not for those with less than large pocket books. I will be auditioning once my dealer gets his up and running.


Thanks for the tip on Theory Audio. I looked through their products and it looks like all of them needs to be routed through their ALC-1809 loud speaker controller. They have some pretty impressive reviews but doesn't fit the bill of simplicity for my needs. Will keep them in mind for future project if I decided to go all in.


----------



## audioguy

survivor said:


> Thanks for the tip on Theory Audio. I looked through their products and it looks like all of them needs to be routed through their ALC-1809 loud speaker controller. They have some pretty impressive reviews but doesn't fit the bill of simplicity for my needs. Will keep them in mind for future project if I decided to go all in.


To the extent is operates without some kind of AVR, it may be the simpler solution, but I will be contacting them to answer a number of my questions.


----------



## DPiddy76

This forum helped me to land on a YSP-2200 8-9 years ago and it's been an awesome soundbar for my oddly shaped 'bonus' room with TV and couch in corners. Took advantage of Black Friday with a Bravia x900h and now realizing my soundbar is maybe a bit outdated.

At a minimum I'm looking to do 5.1.2 (more is better). Prefer wireless surrounds and I'd hate to buy anything not Atmos. Price range in the 600-1000 USD.

From quick searching it looks like Samsung or Nakamichi are maybe the brands to hone in on.

1) Are there any other brands I should hone in on?
2) Anyone with Yamaha sound projector experience, do you recommend upgrading or sticking with the YSP-2200?


----------



## lees23

Hello all,

I have am looking for a sound bar that will reproduce a wired system as closely as possible. I am not interested in cutting holes to run wires so a soundbar it is. I have a Power Sound Audio dual 15” sub that I can pair as needed.

My initial thoughts are the Sonos ARC with Sonos Sub and SL1s for rears (I understand I can’t use my sub in this setup). Or the Sennheiser Ambeo and using my sub. 

This is for a basement(carpeted concrete floor)room. Average sized room with 9’ ceilings.

Will the Sennheiser be head and shoulders better than the Sonos Arc? A concern I have about the Sonos is the sub not being adequate on concrete flooring. 

This will be paired with a 85” Sony 950H LED TV. 90% of use will be sports/m

Any other bars/systems I should consider?

Thank you!


----------



## lees23

Anyone?


----------



## M.T.Nest

lees23 said:


> Anyone?


Depending on the features you need (Atmos? DTS Decoding?), you might consider the Klipsch Cinema 600 or 1200. I recently ordered the 600 for our living room. It's on sale for 40% off at many vendors. Optional wireless surround speakers are available, but I'm going to evaluate the Soundbar thoroughly before ordering them. 

The 1200 offers more features, like Atmos upwards firing speakers, but isn't quite available yet. There are threads for both of these in the Soundbar area of AVS


----------



## lees23

I think I am going to go with the Sennheiser Ambeo. Anyone one have good leads on a good place to purchase?


----------



## lees23

Got a 10% off one item at Best Buy today in the mail. Probably the best deal that I’ll find.


----------



## startech

I have a Samsung 75" Q90T on order and I am wondering if I should get a soundbar to improve the sound a bit. Expected use is mostly DIRECTV , NETFLIX, PRIME and other streaming. 

I am looking for a 3.1 or 2.1 under $500 with good integration with the TV. I would like to set it up once and just use the TV or DIRECTV remotes for volume.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## hmfriedchicken

i have LG 65B7. I'm sitting 10ft from the tv and ceiling are 10ft high drywall. I have a table to set satellite speaker behind the sofa. I can't mount speakers to the back as living open up into the kitchen.

My current setup is 5.1 pioneer Andrew jones with yamaha receiver. I like to get rid of wires as much as possible and that receiver requires a deeper tv console as we're looking to upgrade it to provide more storage for the toddler toys and stuff.

I'm looking for system with wireless subs and satellite as I'm trying to avoid running wires where my infant can pull on same, so that leaves me with putting the wireless subs under table behind my sofa.

primary set is TV + Nvidia shield pro for streaming content.
TV + OTA for local sports, really just football and some weekends NBA
TV + PS4 

I was looking at the JBL but if there are something that comparable at a lower cost, I would appreciate it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

It seems to me you’re damned if you do, damned if you don’t with these sound bars. (ok maybe that’s not the right analogy).

I’ve been looking at sound bars as well as I can not get wires to rear speakers, so wireless would be my only option. The problem is my TV doesn’t support eARC (only ARC), so I can’t get all of the available Dolby audio formats. The sound bars don’t have enough HDMI inputs, and some of them don’t pass through all of the video formats. I’m not going to buy a new TV just for eARC, and you lose an HDMI input with eARC. So I guess I’m SOL.

I wonder if Mono Price makes an HDMI switcher that can extract and split the audio and video, audio to the sound bar and video to the TV?


----------



## meburdick

Looking for something sort of specific for a bedroom setup. Currently have a 49" TV but will be swapping that out very shortly with a 65". The 65" is currently in the living room and is connected to a Sony HTZ9F w/ rears, but the soundbar setup is staying put for the new TV.

I like the overall sound and functionality of the Z9F, but I'm not into spending that kind of money on a second one for the bedroom. My goals for a bedroom setup are a bit simpler since movie watching will be far less and content will mostly be weekly serials and maybe the news or something like that.

Things about the Z9F that I need in a new soundbar:


HDMI CEC and ARC
Auto power on and off

Other attributes I'm seeking:


No subwoofer required if the bar itself has reasonable bass response and doesn't sound like voices are echoing in a tin can
$400 or less price range is desirable
Need to be able to buy locally as shipping always results in the bars arriving 'bent'

No Bose (I do not care for their sound quality)
No Sonos (I can't believe that I have to have a registered email AND give them my WiFi password just to hear my TV!) as there is absolutely no way to use their products without setting them up with the app, and that requires that you basically sign away all rights to your personal information.

I'm keeping my eye on the Open Box options that Best Buy has, but so far their stuff is all heavily trashed ("Fair") but they're grading it all as higher levels at higher prices.

With all those constraints, what's out there that might be worth listening to?


----------



## Dellamorte13

Hello, new to this thread and I need help finding a decent soundbar/sub. I have a Sony 950H 55" and a small room where I sit 8-9 feet from the TV. Currently I own a Vizio 2.1 soundbar (model SB3821-C6) that's connected via Bluetooth to my TV and for my usage, it sounds great despite being connected via BT.

(It's connected by BT because it doesn't have HDMI and for some reason the optical cable connection does not work).

I just purchased the Vizio V51-H6 5.1 setup and while the surround is decent enough for my needs, the soundbar itself sounds very tinny even with bass, treble, and other settings like dialogue enhancer turned up. Somehow it sounds worse than my old 2.1.
It also has an annoying hum from the subwoofer that only goes away if you turn the bass setting down a few notches from max - apparently it's a common problem.

I am not an audiophile so I don't need to have the best, nor do I care about Atmos or whatever the hell that is. I just want something that has decent bass and doesnt cost a lot. Before settling on the 2.1 Vizio bar back in 2012, I bought and tried most basic soundbars from LG, Samsung and Sony and every single one of them sounded tinny and cheap.

My budget is ~$700 but I'd like to not have to spend that much. A 5.1 setup is just fine for me but I'm also open to other good 2.1 options. I just don't want tinny, but I afraid that's all I'm gonna get with my budget.

Thanks for reading and hopefully you can help me out.


----------



## upperdeck

My Game room has 6 Tvs.. Looking at adding a sound bar.. Never realized the issue that most dont support multiple TVs.. I would be happy if I could get 3 tvs hooked up to one, as 5-6 seem a stretch. I spent a few days looking around and even finding 2 inputs is hard and still unclear what it does if both TVs are on at the same time.. 

Every TV is a smart TV with a Directv Box so I would think the TV would need to send the sound to the bar to make this work?

Ideas?


----------



## tybittz k

how important are features like earc? I was looking into the yamaha 209 but it doesn't sound like it had that feature. I was also looking at the vizio SB-512-F6 since it has atmos but I'm not sure how worth it atmos is for a bedroom? I also dont really feel like wiring multiple speakers. I mainly want a soundbar that's good for music. this would be used with the lg cx. I'm probably not going to be able to shake the roof off since I live with my parents and have neighbors lol but I'm looking for a good all around sound experience for movies games and music, music being the main focus but preferably something that can deliver in all departments. I know the yamaha doesnt have true surround sound but not sure how much it will matter in my case. I'd plan on using the soundbar for music and movies/videos as I implied and would also be using it for both console and pc gaming. I was close to getting the vizio but cnet's review stated "music performance isn't spectacular." I'd imagine dolby atmos is cool but I'm trying to keep it somewhere under 500 bucks(preferably at lesst )there a reason that the yamaha not having earc should be a concern to be? I read about it but it's a bit hard to get the gist of it. I'm obviously not expecting the best of the best for this price range but I'd still want something that sounds pretty good. thanks for the help. open to other suggestions as well. this would be for my bedroom which is of decent size.


----------



## Bleekster

What is the best sounding soundbar


----------



## PJO1966

Brief recap of what I'm looking for and then details follow:

Dolby Atmos
Only need one HDMI input and one HDMI output
No satellite speakers
Must work without Arc or eArc (device plugged directly into soundbar - then soundbar to TV)
Wireless subwoofer (also fine with no subwoofer)
User friendly (set it and forget it)
Clear dialogue
Not Samsung (although my TV is)
$1200 or under

I read through the posts from the last couple of months. I had never heard of Klipsch before. The Cinema 800 sounds like a good solution. except I really have no place to put the rear speakers. 

I currently have a Samsung K850. When it works, it sounds great. The problem I have is that every time I come out of playing a show with Atmos, I get no audio from a non-Atmos show. I need to cycle through all of the inputs on the soundbar in order to get any audio. It's not terribly user friendly for those who are not tech savvy.

My budget is around $1,000 to $1200. My TV isn't compatible with ARC, so that's not a concern. I really only need one HDMI input and one output. I have a Caavo Control Center that acts as an HDMI switcher. I don't need rear speakers or an external subwoofer. If the new SB has a wireless subwoofer that would be fine (the K850 does), but I have no place to put rear speakers. The soundbar would be 100% used for TV viewing (AppleTV, TiVo, and Chromecast in that order). I would also want a decent Android app that will allow me to make menu changes. The Samsung app for the K850 is crap.

I looked at the Sonos Arc, but my TV doesn't offer Atmos over Arc. I looked at the adaptor that would allow it, but it seemed to come with its own problems. I also considered the JBL Bar 9.1. I've seen it suggested that you could use it with the rears still attached to the main soundbar but I have reservations because JBL is a Samsung brand. My experience with Samsung doesn't exactly give me warm fuzzies.

I've some research but nothing has jumped out at me yet. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## PJO1966

I'm thinking of giving the Arc a try and passing on Atmos for now. With a popcorn ceiling, I don't know how effective Atmos had been. Sonos had a decent return policy.


----------



## PJO1966

I ordered the Arc. If we keep it, it will be future-proofed for the next time we replace our TV and can use Arc for Atmos.


----------



## PJO1966

Is there any other company that makes something like the HDFury Arcane? I haven't had the best luck having things shipped to me from overseas.


----------



## quizzer25

Going to connect the latest Viewsonic 4K projector (701-4K) to a soundbar in my garage to make a decent home theater. Soundbar and not a AVR system due to simplicity and avoid lot of wiring. Will have a Chromecast with Google TV (or Tivo Stream 4K) plus Xbox series S. Mainly for watching Movies. Sports and Music. Not much into gaming as only my son uses xbox for gaming.

Looking for a good Atmos soundbar ~$1000.

*Which is the best for my scenario?*


Samsung HW-950T
JBL 9.1
Anything else


----------



## giedrys

Higher-end SB (not Ambeo) mainly for movies/tv epsides with eARC, ATMOS and... *sub pre-out*. Unicorn?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Well I pulled the trigger on the Vizio SB36512-F6 5.1.2 sound bar that I got on sale at Sam Club for $279, regularly $450. It’s probably not the best one out there, but to me it sounds great compared to what I had.


----------



## Greg2600

Is there a list of Soundbar's that will work with a Fios Phillips P265 (older) remote controls? I've seen so many that have problems with these old remotes. I need a couple smaller, preferably used/older soundbar's, but need to be controllable by a single remote.


----------



## Activefun

I am amazed at how many replies and no two people agree with the same soundbar. There must be some common answers? What is a good soundbar wired, with a subwoofer? How does 5.1 sound comopared to 2.1? I'm not looking for fake surround sound. It doesnt have to be the best. This isn't for a home theater, just a good upgrade from the crapy speakers on my 75" Samsung for watching movies when you dont want to use the theater? Thanks.
$100-$200
$200-$300
$300-$400
$400-$500


----------



## Sam K

I purchased a Samsung 65" Q80T directly from Samsung and they sent me an email link offer with up to $300 off their soundbar. I don't want to spend a lot of money on a soundbar because this TV is in the family room. The link is offering me the HW-Q60T for $300 which is a very good price (almost as good as the black Friday price). I'm wondering if at that price it's worth getting that one over the HW-T550 (which is RTINGS best Samsung budget soundbar) or the HW-T650. The HW-Q60T will synchronize with the Q80T TV speakers and I believe the others will not. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## JGM

Has anybody heard, or encountered any reviews for, the Monoprice SB-500? Monoprice SB-500 Dolby Digital 5.1 Soundbar with Wireless Surround Speakers and Wireless Subwoofer, 2 HDMI Inputs, 4K HDR Pass-Through, Optical, Coax, ARC, Remote - Monoprice.com 

It's been listed as Out of stock with an ETA next month (mid-April 2021); there are no on-site reviews and I'm not sure if any of these actually shipped yet. This is the only soundbar I've seen anywhere near this price point with true wireless surround speakers. With an 8" sub, and presuming the usual Monoprice bang for the buck, I'm intrigued. 

I have an application for a $200 soundbar and I've been eyeing the Klipsch R-4B, but this makes me want to hold off. . . .

There is also an Atmos version SB-600 which looks similar but is nearly double the price. . .


----------



## TheRatPatrol

JGM said:


> Has anybody heard, or encountered any reviews for, the Monoprice SB-500? Monoprice SB-500 Dolby Digital 5.1 Soundbar with Wireless Surround Speakers and Wireless Subwoofer, 2 HDMI Inputs, 4K HDR Pass-Through, Optical, Coax, ARC, Remote - Monoprice.com
> 
> It's been listed as Out of stock with an ETA next month (mid-April 2021); there are no on-site reviews and I'm not sure if any of these actually shipped yet. This is the only soundbar I've seen anywhere near this price point *with true wireless surround speakers.* With an 8" sub, and presuming the usual Monoprice bang for the buck, I'm intrigued.
> 
> I have an application for a $200 soundbar and I've been eyeing the Klipsch R-4B, but this makes me want to hold off. . . .
> 
> There is also an Atmos version SB-600 which looks similar but is nearly double the price. . .


You may want to read the owners manual here > https://downloads.monoprice.com/files/manuals/42011_Manual_210119.pdf

I’m not sure if the rear speakers are truly wireless?


----------



## JGM

TheRatPatrol said:


> You may want to read the owners manual here > https://downloads.monoprice.com/files/manuals/42011_Manual_210119.pdf
> 
> I’m not sure if the rear speakers are truly wireless?


Well they are powered speakers, so they need a connection to the AC adapters (as does the sub). But clearly "wireless" from a signal POV. . . 

"Truly wireless" (no power cords) would be a tricky thing; now you are talking batteries (which themselves put a limit on dynamics and volume), charging docks, etc. Seems like I have seen one model where the surround speakers could dock and un-dock from the main bar, but I'm not sure if they recharged there or not; that would be a cool design there's still a tradeoff between the convenience of true wireless and having to constantly move the speakers around (vs. a one-time install with power wires).


----------



## TheRatPatrol

JGM said:


> Well they are powered speakers, so they need a connection to the AC adapters (as does the sub). But clearly "wireless" from a signal POV. . .
> 
> "Truly wireless" (no power cords) would be a tricky thing; now you are talking batteries (which themselves put a limit on dynamics and volume), charging docks, etc. Seems like I have seen one model where the surround speakers could dock and un-dock from the main bar, but I'm not sure if they recharged there or not; that would be a cool design there's still a tradeoff between the convenience of true wireless and having to constantly move the speakers around (vs. a one-time install with power wires).


I was looking at page 7 of the manual where it says
4. OUT: Audio output jack for connecting to the left side speaker
5. IN: Audio input jack for connecting to the right side speaker

Not sure what that means, if a cable has to connect between the two?


----------



## JGM

TheRatPatrol said:


> I was looking at page 7 of the manual where it says
> 4. OUT: Audio output jack for connecting to the left side speaker
> 5. IN: Audio input jack for connecting to the right side speaker
> 
> Not sure what that means, if a cable has to connect between the two?


Huh. I think you are right, since only one speaker has the "pairing" function. So it does look like there is a wire between the two surround speakers. That makes "wireless surround" a dubious claim, and likely kills this for me. SAD!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

JGM said:


> Huh. I think you are right, since only one speaker has the "pairing" function. So it does look like there is a wire between the two surround speakers. That makes "wireless surround" a dubious claim, and likely kills this for me. SAD!


Yeah, unfortunately I don’t they have true wireless rears, well none that I’ve seen so far. When they mean wireless I think they mean you don’t have run wires across the room from the main receiver or sound bar to the rear speakers. 

I just got a Vizio sound bar recently and the rears are wired to the wireless subwoofer.


----------



## Unoriginal Name

I am currently using a Vizio SB4051-C0 and am looking to update to something newer. I never was able to have much luck with getting the satelites to work very well with this set, but I wonder if part of it is being in a condo I can't turn it very loud so maybe I just can't get up enormous gh to drive the rears?

I don't necessarily need to have rears if I can get good enough sound from just a bar and subwoofer. Especially being ina condo and running in to the issue like my current set up where I can't set it loud enough to drive the rears. I wouldn't mind Atmos but I don't know how doable that is without breaking the bank so to speak.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## paradave911

All things money being the same. Am i better off buying something like a nakamichi high end sound bar, or getting a receiver and investing in a good set of speakers, wires etc?


----------



## schalliol

I am looking for the best TV sound I can get from a short (3” or so in height) speaker system that can be as wide as a 65” TV with a wireless subwoofer and 6” deep. There’s a theater in the basement, and this is for more daily viewing without rear speakers. I’ve tried some soundbar systems like the LG SN10YG and it’s pretty good, but I’m wondering if there’s a way to do something better if I separately power speakers. There is room behind the TV area for a receiver or amps. I liked the idea of Paradigm’s all-in-one 3-channel LCR speaker, but that’s a bit too tall for the application.

Am I out of luck without going with an all in one soundbar system?


----------



## Definite

Hi everyone!

I’m trying to decide which soundbar to buy, the Samsung HW-Q800T or LG SN10YG. Which would be the better soundbar to buy? They’re roughly around the same price, which is $600. Thanks


----------



## lparsons21

I’ve got both a Samsung HW-K950 and Nakamich Shockwafe 7.1.4 soundbar, but I’m looking for something that is kind of a mix of the two.

The Samsung’s Atmos performance is superb IMO but the overall soundfield is not as good. The Nakamichi has an overall better soundfield but the Atmos performance is sorely lacking to my ears.

Samsung uses upfiring speakers for the Atmos effects, Nakamichi’s approach is virtualized and just doesn’t do a good job of dealing with Atmos.

Considering the Samsung HW-Q950T 9.1.4 or the LG SN11RG soundbars. Any suggestions for others to consider would be appreciated.


----------



## Michaelamherst

PJO1966 said:


> Brief recap of what I'm looking for and then details follow:
> 
> Dolby Atmos
> Only need one HDMI input and one HDMI output
> No satellite speakers
> Must work without Arc or eArc (device plugged directly into soundbar - then soundbar to TV)
> Wireless subwoofer (also fine with no subwoofer)
> User friendly (set it and forget it)
> Clear dialogue
> Not Samsung (although my TV is)
> $1200 or under
> 
> I read through the posts from the last couple of months. I had never heard of Klipsch before. The Cinema 800 sounds like a good solution. except I really have no place to put the rear speakers.
> 
> I currently have a Samsung K850. When it works, it sounds great. The problem I have is that every time I come out of playing a show with Atmos, I get no audio from a non-Atmos show. I need to cycle through all of the inputs on the soundbar in order to get any audio. It's not terribly user friendly for those who are not tech savvy.
> 
> My budget is around $1,000 to $1200. My TV isn't compatible with ARC, so that's not a concern. I really only need one HDMI input and one output. I have a Caavo Control Center that acts as an HDMI switcher. I don't need rear speakers or an external subwoofer. If the new SB has a wireless subwoofer that would be fine (the K850 does), but I have no place to put rear speakers. The soundbar would be 100% used for TV viewing (AppleTV, TiVo, and Chromecast in that order). I would also want a decent Android app that will allow me to make menu changes. The Samsung app for the K850 is crap.
> 
> I looked at the Sonos Arc, but my TV doesn't offer Atmos over Arc. I looked at the adaptor that would allow it, but it seemed to come with its own problems. I also considered the JBL Bar 9.1. I've seen it suggested that you could use it with the rears still attached to the main soundbar but I have reservations because JBL is a Samsung brand. My experience with Samsung doesn't exactly give me warm fuzzies.
> 
> I've some research but nothing has jumped out at me yet. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


So I'm in a similar boat. I have a 2018 49" Samsung TV and been using it with Samsung HW-N950. It's always been temperamental and yesterday gave up the ghost. Neither Samsung nor John Lewis will help as its four months out of warranty. So I'm looking for a new Soundbar. I have an Apple TV 4K and want Dolby Atmos. Ideally I'd like another genuine surround setup, like the HW-N950 but I don't ever want to touch Samsung again. Sonos appeals as being expandable and playing nice with Apple and Airplay 2. So looking at the Sonos Arc. But not sure if it will give Atmos as my TV has ARC but not eARC. Will that be an issue? Also, to get genuine surround sound split speakers would be properly expensive from Sonos, but I could do it over time. Then there is the Sony HT-ST5000 but that also lacks the rear separates and doesn't do Airplay. I currently have a Samsung Blu-ray player, Sky Q and Apple TV 4K


----------



## Crzyrio

Based on rtings, the HWQ-950T is the best speaker for movies?
I see some good deals for them, but what worries me is it’s 2+ years now?
EDIT: Nevermind, I was misinformed. So it looks like a 2020 model.

My price range is $1200 USD($1500 CAD). should I pull the trigger? Our condo is definitely not big enough for a full 5.1.
I will be using it with the new 2021 Sony 65in XR95J so ideally it has eARC and all.


I will likely just have an apple tv connected to the system. Here is what the room looks like:
- One side will be open and window on other side.


----------



## JMTHEFOX

Hi, my new TCL 50S535 TV arrived some days ago and I am thinking about getting a soundbar in the future. My room is a small bedroom. I would like to have a soundbar that isn't super expensive ( my budget is less than $400 USD) and has Dolby Atmos support. I remember looking up on TCL's website before and noticed that they have two of their Alto soundbars with Dolby Atmos support (Alto TS9030 and Alto TS8111). Which one of those Alto soundbars should I get?


----------



## Nutdotnet

Hey guys/gals - 

Planning on purchasing a 55" Hisense H9G which will be mounted over a fireplace with an over-the-mantle mount. I'd like to attach a soundbar to the mount.

I'm looking for something that isn't too large, that doesn't stick out too far, but is musical. A wireless sub would be good too.

I was looking at the Yamaha YAS-209 or the Sonos Beam. Max budget is $500. If I went with the beam I might add the sub down the road.

Thanks!


----------



## Goatweed

I'm planning on picking up a 65" QN90A in the very near future and since I'll be doing it on a 12/24 month 0% interest store credit card, I figured it was a good idea to get a solid soundbar as well. This would be the fist soundbar I've ever purchased so I'm at a near complete loss as to which one I should consider. Something with punch but I also don't need to have a 15 speaker experience nor do I need to double my expense. Any thoughts as to where I should start? I thought Samsung would be good since that's the TV I'm getting but based on many reviews, they seem to not hold up so well over time.


----------



## CFKing

Looking for a 2.1 soundbar system that has a WIRED sub. Any recommendations? 

Thank you!


----------



## MrDanteZ

Hello guys, and I am sorry if this has been answered again. Does anyone know when I connect my PS5 to Q950T and then the television if I will have input lag or any visual degradation? If I connect first the PS5 to television and the TV to soundbar with eARC will it be working with dolby digital without any delays? I have Q95T and Im currently using ARC for PS5 sound and the delay is unbearable. Its about half a second.


----------



## Rustdust

CFKing said:


> Looking for a 2.1 soundbar system that has a WIRED sub. Any recommendations?
> 
> Thank you!


Yamaha YAS-109


----------



## tom_m

Looking for an upgrade from a Sony HT-NT5 with two rear SRS-ZR5 for surround. I'm interested in better wireless surround sound. I found the rear speakers with the Sony not being so strong even after playing for a good while with adjustments.

Was looking at the Shockwafe soundbars. Just saw an old thread talking about them, but then saw this thread. Curious if those Shockwafe are any good or if there's some go to for wireless surround that everyone knows of.

Thanks!


----------



## serialtoon

Hello everyone! I recently bought a new home and with it my first "man cave" or game room. Its currently outfitted with retro gaming consoles along with PS5, Xbox Series X and a LG 55" C1 OLED. Looking for a good sound bar + subwoofer (wired or wireless) to pair it with, if possible Atmos support however im trying to keep the price down at lower than $1000 out the door. Im not looking to add any latency to my setup so eARC would be necessary


----------



## Activefun

The Yamaha YAS-109 doesnt have a separate subwoofer, it says the subwoofer is part of the sound bar. How does that sound?


----------



## XEONcpu

serialtoon said:


> Hello everyone! I recently bought a new home and with it my first "man cave" or game room. Its currently outfitted with retro gaming consoles along with PS5, Xbox Series X and a LG 55" C1 OLED. Looking for a good sound bar + subwoofer (wired or wireless) to pair it with, if possible Atmos support however im trying to keep the price down at lower than $1000 out the door. Im not looking to add any latency to my setup so eARC would be necessary


There is a professional overview of all brands here:








Yamaha YAS-108/ATS-1080 vs Samsung HW-Q950T Side-by-Side Soundbar Comparison


Compare the Yamaha YAS-108/ATS-1080 and Samsung HW-Q950T soundbars




www.rtings.com


----------



## jnmunsey

I have not listened to one myself, but the Vizio Elevate offers a lot of bang for the buck. Their previous soundbars were buggy, though I am not sure about the 2020 models. I'd look into that. I have seen the Elevate on sale in the $600s btw.


----------



## neversummer604

Deleted


----------



## ChldsPlay

I recently convinced my mom to get an LG OLED, but the sound is awful. I have to get some better sound in there, preferably with some surround/atmos. She's not going to want much as far as wires, or large speakers, so it's a soundbar or nothing. I'm willing to spend up to $500 to get something that will sound okay. Not wanting to break the bank (it's not my system, and my mom probably won't care much either way). What's a good bar within that budget? 

Dialogue is a real issue at times with just the tv speakers.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

ChldsPlay said:


> I recently convinced my mom to get an LG OLED, but the sound is awful. I have to get some better sound in there, preferably with some surround/atmos. She's not going to want much as far as wires, or large speakers, so it's a soundbar or nothing. I'm willing to spend up to $500 to get something that will sound okay. Not wanting to break the bank (it's not my system, and my mom probably won't care much either way). What's a good bar within that budget?
> 
> Dialogue is a real issue at times with just the tv speakers.


Is she going to want Dolby Atmos surround sound? If not, a good 2.1 system should fit her needs just fine for around $150. You can find them at Costco, Sams Club, Best Buy. Most allow you to adjust the center dialogue speaker louder.


----------



## tycox93

Hello! I'm looking for advice on picking a soundbar for my Hisense 55" U6G. While I know that the tv itself can support dolby Atmos, from my understanding it's mostly through native playback because it only has ARC and no eARC. Id like something that supports Dolby Atmos/ true sound and DTS:X and preferably able to connect multiple HDMI so I can use it with a 4k UHD disc player to maintain lossless sound but also a 4k firestick and Xbox one x if at all possible. It's going to be in an apartment living room , and I'd hope to try and find something between $100~$450ish. I'm new to the AV world and doing the research I ended up getting confused over each model and their years and which supports what. Eventually I plan on upgrading to an eARC capable device so something that will last me a while is also preferable. Thanks!


----------



## HomeBrewSteve

So, I put this post in the "help me buy an LCD" thread. Now I'm wondering if I can get some input on my question since I plan to buy a TV/Soundbar combo. In my research, I keep seeing people report issues with HDMI 2.1, eARC, and Xbox connectivity. I don't really understand it all, I just want to buy the right set for what I'm trying to accomplish. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Newbie here. 2nd post. I'm normally VERY tech-savvy, but my head is spinning trying to make my next big purchase. The important factor here is I want to do a TV/Dolby Atmos soundbar combo. Here's my situation:

1. Budget for both the TV+ soundbar.
$5-$6k

2. Seating distance
It's a decent size living room. 85" would be a great size for my application. Will consider going down to 77" to get the LG C1

3. Size/placement limitations
It's going on a wall that divides my kitchen and living room. The wall is 105" wide between the two openings to go to the kitchen. I have plenty of room. Initially thought 85" screen.

4. Uses and sources
Xbox One, for now. Going to get the new Xbox eventually, so HDMI 2.1 compatibility is important. I have an indoor antenna for local channels; that's easy. I've got a Nintendo Switch. No big deal there. I currently use my TV speakers, but this is where I'm confused. I want a Dolby Atmos soundbar to go along with it. I also would like to keep the brand soundbar and TV the same for the extra connectivity perks you get.

5. Room lighting
Not a ton of light enters my living room. I'm not concerned with an OLED in here. I'm more concerned about the connectivity of what I want to buy

Here's what I've come to a conclusion to buy so far:

Samsung QN90A 85" with the HW-Q950A soundbar. Downfall, one HDMI 2.1 port. I'm confused about how hooking up the new Xbox will be affected by this with the soundbar.
LG C1 77" with the SN11RG soundbar. 4x HDMI 2.1 ports. It seems like a logical choice, but I would like a bigger TV if it's doable.
Sony X95J 85" with HT-A7000 soundbar. Both of these are unreleased at this point. Should I wait???
LG QNED MiniLED 90 Series 86" with the SN11RG soundbar? Not sure on this one either, but the TV isn't out yet.

Thanks for any help you provide!


----------



## jeajea

Looking for better sound than Sony KDX50X690E TV built in speakers.
Less than 38.75 inches wide.
Power and volume controlled by TV remote (HDMI ARC CEC). Needs to be user friendly/easy to use.
Dolby digital plus.
Enough volume to hear TV when using a treadmill in same room.
Dialog/voice clarification/processing.
2.0 or 2.1 (don’t want separate surround speakers).
For watching broadcast TV and movies (via Roku).
$250 or less, ideally less than $200.
The Vizio V21-H8R looks like it would work.
Is there something else the same price or less that I should consider?


----------



## RayGuy

If dialog intelligibility is the primary goal, then look at the ZVOX products.


----------



## jeajea

I ordered a Zvox AV157. Arrives Wednesday.
Doesn't have HDMI ARC CEC but does have Dolby.


----------



## RayGuy

jeajea said:


> I ordered a Zvox AV157. Arrives Wednesday.
> Doesn't have HDMI ARC CEC but does have Dolby.


Any comments on the ZVOX product? Overall sound quality? Ability to hear dialog over background noise?


----------



## 1AVFAN

I'm coming from a Definitive Technology Solo Cinema Studio sound bar + sub 5.1 system. I like it, but would like to upgrade to something with Dolby Atmos/DTS:X, Arc audio, 4kHDR pass through (?-I think this is what I need to hook up to a OPPO HD player and get the best pic/sound) along with multiple HDMI inputs, etc. We primarily watch movies/tv with it, but occasionally will listen to music. Looking for options. I don't think DT currently offers a 5.1 or better sound bar system with these options. I'm using a 65" LG OLED TV and a Roku Ultra to stream movies/tv.

I'm open to suggestions  Thank you in advance!


----------



## wco81

jeajea said:


> I ordered a Zvox AV157. Arrives Wednesday.
> Doesn't have HDMI ARC CEC but does have Dolby.





RayGuy said:


> Any comments on the ZVOX product? Overall sound quality? Ability to hear dialog over background noise?


Yeah I'd like to know if it really improved dialog volume and clarity.

But it doesn't have HDMI Input?

I don't even know if my 48-inch CX OLED even has optical out.

Edit: It does have an optical output and at one point I did have a TOSLINK cable somewhere.

It decodes DD but it sounds like it's not really a surround sound speaker system so much as dialog enhancer. Maybe their sound bar would be better to get both dialog enhancement and some surround sound reproduction?


----------



## neuorder

First-time poster; long-time lurker.

My wife and I are looking for a soundbar for our bedroom. Our TV is a 55 inch Sony X950G. We mainly stream movies and TV shows in 4K through the smart TV app (Android TV), but also watch blurays. I'm planning on upgrading my old Samsung bluray player for a Panasonic UB820 4K player.

Our budget is $400 USD. As our room is fairly small, I don't think Dolby Atmos is necessary here, based on the room size, unless you think otherwise. Dialogue is important as we struggle to hear it during movies. Music, smart features (alexa, etc.), and a subwoofer are not really important. Just want great sound for movies and tv shows.

Just from doing research, I've considered the Sonos Beam, Yamaha YAS-109, and Klipsch Cinema 400. 

I like that the Beam has a center speaker, dialog enhancement, and is expandable, but I don't like that it does not support DTS. 

I like how the Yamaha has "clear voice" for dialog and how I can upgrade to a subwoofer if needed, but I've heard the virtual surround is not great. Is the virtual surround as bad as everyone says (tinny, etc.)? No center speaker either - just 2.0.

I don't know much about the Klipsch but I do like how their speakers sound. Not a huge fan of the look, and it doesn't support DTS, nor does it have a center speaker - just 2.1. I don't think I'd need the subwoofer either.

I've looked into Vizio but they're hard to find up here in Canada.

I already own bookshelf speakers and have considered an AV receiver, but we probably don't have space in our bedroom.

Sound-wise, which soundbar do you think is the best bang for the buck?

Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## Fourvel

@neuorder I have a Beam in our master bedroom. I liked it enough that I slowly added a sub and One SLs on the nightstands for the full 5.1 setup, which sounds really good in the smaller space. But we exclusively stream up there, so I can’t say anything one way or the other about Blu-ray playback. Don’t know anything about the other bars either.

Since you already own bookshelves, another way to go might be a Sonos Amp. It’s smaller than an AVR and has one HDMI Arc connection for plugging into the Arc port on your TV. Just do a 2.0/phantom center setup. You could still expand that system with sub and surrounds later.


----------



## Sagz

Dont know if they make something like this. I have a Roku TV and from the headphone jack it goes to a bluetooth transmitter. 90% of the time i use bluetooth headphones when i want to use the speakers, i have to unplug the transmitter… PIA. Do they make a soundbar that has a bluetooth transmitter? i’ve seen bluetooth receivers.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Sagz said:


> Dont know if they make something like this. I have a Roku TV and from the headphone jack it goes to a bluetooth transmitter. 90% of the time i use bluetooth headphones when i want to use the speakers, i have to unplug the transmitter… PIA. Do they make a soundbar that has a bluetooth transmitter? i’ve seen bluetooth receivers.


Sound bars can receive Bluetooth signals from devices, such as a cell phone. But they can not transmit a Bluetooth signal to headphones. It would be nice if they could. At least mine can’t.


----------



## bareyb

Question: If I buy a full range Sound Bar like the Sonos Arc and connect it via eARC to my TV, it would replace the center channel speaker that sits in the same place. Does the Sound Bar then become a center channel speaker when you connect to external surround speakers via an AVR or would it remain full ATMOS surround? Or something else?

What if your TV is connected to an older non HDMI equipped AVR via Toslink cable? Would the Soundbar become the Center Channel speaker in that scenario or remain full ATMOS surround?

If not, Is there such a thing as Dolby Atmos soundbar that also has speaker wire inputs so it can be used as a center channel when the surround speakers are on and Dolby Atmos when the TV (without AVR) is on?


----------



## jeajea

I am very happy with my Zvox AV157 Accuvoice Speaker (sound bar) and its speech clarification.

I normally run it on level 2 voice enhancement (1 is the least processing and 6 is the most) and output leveling. It also has 6 additional “Supervoice” settings for people with extensive hearing loss.

Sound much better than the TV built in speakers and it has plenty of volume for my fairly large living room.

It doesn’t have HDMI with ARC/CEC. However, it automatically goes to standby after 20 minutes with no input and automatically wakes up when the input is on. 

It also doesn’t take up much space {17 in wide, 2 7/8 high, 3 3/8 deep)

For a smaller room such as a bedroom TV I would probably go with the smaller AV100 to save $100.

The AV157 is $200

I would like to find 7.1 AVR with comparable speech clarification


----------



## 0li12

Looking for an upgrade from my YAS-107 soundbar.

TV is a Sony 65" XF9005. Live in an apartment so can't use a subwoofer. Preferably just want the soundbar without other speakers. Budget is £800.


----------



## 23109VC

Getting a 77 or 83 LG OLED and need to upgrade my sound system I have a very entry-level home theater 2.1 set up currently. Inexpensive Yamaha receiver old reference line Klipsch towers with 5 1/4 Shrivers and a brand new 12 inch klipsch subwoofer.

I was debating about just getting a sound bar to go with the new TV and trying to see if I can wire my existing subwoofer into it?

The TV is in the center of a very large great room think living room and kitchen and dining room all in one the room is probably 25’ x 30’ overall. If I bought a sound bar I would want to get one of the more higher end systems I’m debating if something on the top into the sound bar budget would be as good or close to a moderate home theater system?

If I do a home theater system I’m going to need to upgrade almost all of my components which means I need to upgrade my receiver need to get rid of my tower speakers because there’s no longer fit in the net so I’ll have to get higher and bookshelf speakers a new center speaker..If I do a home theater system I’m going to need to upgrade almost all of my components which means I need to upgrade my receiver need to get rid of my tower speakers because there’s no longer fit in the net so I’ll have to get higher and bookshelf speakers a new center speak… I was pricing out Klipsch equipment that’s similar to or nicer than what I have… high-quality bookshelf speakers and a matching center channel is going to send me back anywhere from 1500 to 2000. I’m figuring at least 500 to 750 for a good receiver and then some extra costs for wiring and possibly some wireless adapters so I can run satellites and my subwoofer off wireless set ups. So I’m looking at 3500-4000

i’ve seen sound bars that are advertised as being at the top in range for under two grand.

How good would one of those high-end $2000 range sound bars sound compared to the alternative $3500 home theater system?

does my room size impact this at all?

The TV is in the front of the large room and the couch is 10 feet away but then there’s another 15 feet of open space behind the couch I do have a table behind the couch that I could put satellite speakers onto or I’ll just put them wirelessly and hide them in the very far back corners of the room.

if the sound bar can bounce sound off a wall that’s 25 feet away it would work but if that’s too far then maybe a sound bar doesn’t work as well? Ceilings are 9’ all around.

obviously spending less is better than spending more but given what I’m gonna be dropping on the television I don’t want to go completely skimpy on my audio system may be disappointed but at the same time I’ve been very happy with my current system which is my cheap receiver with my 12 inch sub,and my left and right fronts which are old but nice Klipsch RF-15’s. Not running rear satellites and no center.
I’m thinking a sound bar might be more than enough for me but I’d hate to not be able to use my big 12 inch sub


----------



## TheRatPatrol

23109VC said:


> I was debating about just getting a sound bar to go with the new TV and trying to see if I can wire my existing subwoofer into it?


Unless you can find a sound bar that has a dedicated wired subwoofer output, you might be better off getting a new AVR. Most of the sound bars I’ve seen have wireless subwoofers that are then wired to the rear speakers.


----------



## 23109VC

TheRatPatrol said:


> Unless you can find a sound bar that has a dedicated wired subwoofer output, you might be better off getting a new AVR. Most of the sound bars I’ve seen have wireless subwoofers that are then wired to the rear speakers.


The only one I found so far that looks to be high-quality and will push a third-party dedicated subwoofer with a dedicated server output is Sennheiser ambeo. $2500.

it does not allow for rear surround speakers it’s all contained in the bar but you can then run your own sub.

I have a Crumby receiver that I would like to upgrade and if I upgrade my television I’m going to need all new speakers in the front so I’ll end up spending at least 2500 bucks either way whether I go traditional home theater route with wireless around to the back or a high end soundbar.

The sound bar is easier and cleaner looking I just don’t wanna completely sacrifice sound quality I’m gonna go hit up one of the home theater stores and listen to them


----------



## AtlantaKim

Best soundbar under $500 for 85" Sony X85J TV? I'd like subwoofer, ability to mount, and a display on the unit or remote so I can tell what it's doing. (I have a Vizio now which sounds great but I can never tell which changes I have made!). Mostly used for watching TV, movies and drama tv series.


----------



## bgtighe23

I’m looking for a sound bar for the master bedroom. I don’t really care about features. I want to hook it up to the TV and listen through it. 

The only feature I would love is to be able to use a different subwoofer than the cheaper supplied ones and would prefer dual subs


----------



## GoChiefs

I've had the Sony 65X90J since yesterday for my small living room (I have a townhome). People said the sound on this TV isn't very good, but I think it's fine. What am I missing? I'm clearly not an audiophile.

I have an old DVD player that I need to upgrade, a Roku Streaming Stick+ that I love but am bound to upgrade, antenna TV, and a Nintendo Switch. What soundbars could give me the most important features at the lowest price? I don't need the best experience. I just want something respectable.

I've done some looking around. I saw a $200 soundbar that seemed OK but didn't have an HDMI input.


----------



## pau

Canton Smart Soundbar 10 (generation 2) should be out soon and has upgraded to eARC + support all Dolby formats.

Has Subwoofer output with internal 80hz crossover and has about full blown AVR speaker configurations (distance etc.) except no room correction.

Other than that the Yamaha YSP-5600 or Senheiser Ambeo there seems to be allmost no subout models available.


----------



## GoChiefs

pau said:


> Canton Smart Soundbar 10 (generation 2) should be out soon and has upgraded to eARC + support all Dolby formats.
> 
> Has Subwoofer output with internal 80hz crossover and has about full blown AVR speaker configurations (distance etc.) except no room correction.
> 
> Other than that the Yamaha YSP-5600 or Senheiser Ambeo there seems to be allmost no subout models available.


The Yamaha and Senheiser are really expensive. Is that really how much it costs to get the relevant features? Is a soundbar not really what I need for what I have?


----------



## pau

GoChiefs said:


> The Yamaha and Senheiser are really expensive. Is that really how much it costs to get the relevant features? Is a soundbar not really what I need for what I have?


Sorry my answer was for the question about soundbar with wired subwoofer output. Those models are only few. 

For overall usage without need for that, i think you have plenty to choose from. Just pick new model with HDMI eARC, aesthetics, speaker configuration and sound that you like.

Ps. Personally I don't think you get that much upgrade to sound with the smallest basic models so might be wise to prioritize the other upgrades first? Also at Black Friday there could be some good deals to be found.


----------



## Caldrick

I'm considering the Bose smart soundbar 900, Bose Smart Soundbar 900 Review.

I'd like to connect it to the svs pro pb-1000, but not sure this would work out? There doesn't seem to be many options between a $200-$300 soundbar and a $1500 or more (think Ambeo). I need a eARC and sub out connection for less than $1000 mostly for movies on my Sony Bravia A8H.

Any recommendations appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rjbu

I'm looking for a *5.1.4 soundbar with wireless Atmos surround speakers*, to replace an LG SN11RG where the wireless sub stopped connecting and the warranty company just paid me instead of repairing it.
*I don't want anything with more than 5.1.4 channels*, as any soundbar like the 7.1.4 SN11RG or Samsung Q950A 11.1.4 is depending on bouncing those extra channels off walls and that doesn't work in my location.

So for *5.1.4 soundbars with wireless Atmos surround speakers*, the only ones I've found are:

Sony HT-A9 + sub - thinking it may be the best, certainly the most expensive, but can't find it in stock anywhere even if I wanted to spring for it
Klipsch Cinema 1200 - didn't like the reviews
JBL Bar 9.1 - didn't like the reviews
Samsung Q700A/Q800A/Q900A 3.1.2 + SWA-9500S 2.0.2 surrounds - currently the one I'd go with

I didn't see anything from 

Vizio - all, including Elevate seem to have surrounds *wired *to the sub - need *wireless Atmos *surrounds
LG - not too keen on going with another LG, and either all are more than 5.1.4, or don't have Atmos surrounds

Are there other choices for *5.1.4 soundbars with wireless Atmos surround speakers* that I've missed that you'd recommend?
An reasons not to try the Samsung Q700A/Q800A/Q900A 3.1.2 + SWA-9500S 2.0.2 surrounds?


----------



## Nihren

So I'm moving soon and my new room will be 11ftx11ft(Not sure about height). The speakers on my LG B7A have been making an occasional popping/crackling sound so I figure it's time to upgrade my audio experience. However, I've had some trouble figuring out what exactly to get. Everywhere I look, people mention that not every soundbar is a good choice for different size rooms, past a certain price point it's a game of diminishing returns, and that just because a bar or system is highly rated across the board doesn't necessarily mean its a good fit for you(Which goes with not every soundbar working for smaller or larger rooms.). I'm hoping to get some help here to finally decide what to get.

Like I said my room is 11ftx11ft, I will likely be adding acoustic panels to my walls, and viewing/listening distance is likely to be the full 11ft or slightly closer at 9 to 10ft. Might change my mind on that once I actually have everything moved in. As for what exactly I'm looking for, I can't say that I want to go extremely cheap. I've had friends pressuring me to basically buy a beginner bar, just upgrade my stereo experience, but I've been getting stereo(Even if it's apparently not as great as what a soundbar or speakers can provide) for years now and I'd love to finally have surround sound. Atmos would be great too, as I do own 4K blu-rays with Atmos audio. I know that not every bar has true up-firing drivers and instead have faux-Atmos capability, and the distance to your ceiling can also effect the Atmos performance. With that in mind, I'd prefer for the bar to have up-firing drivers unless I can get dedicated speakers with that capability. Which brings me to next request: That it be expandable. Basically, it can start out as just a soundbar, maybe a sub included, something that doesn't break the bank on its own. But then the manufacturer has dedicated speakers that you can buy and pair with it to expand its capabilities. I know Samsung and Sony both offer this, while depending on the model Vizio and JBL pack speakers in with the rest of the package.

As of right now the Samsung Q800A and the Vizio M512-H6 are top of my list in the price range I was looking to land in. At the time that I'm writing this, the Q800A is around $577 and the Vizio is $499 on Amazon which is its retail price, Best Buy currently has it for around $350 on sale. The main difference between the two being that the Vizio comes with two satellites while the Samsung does not. For an extra $300 though you can get the 9500S speakers for the Samsung which also have up-firing drivers for Atmos whereas the Vizio's satellites do not and there doesn't appear to be any add-on or replacement satellites for it. So while the Vizio starts and ends as a 5.1.2 device, the Samsung starts as a 3.1.2 and can effectively be upgraded to 5.1.4 which from what I've read, 4 up-firing Atmos speakers is the recommended for Atmos. Not sure if I could buy a second pair of the 9500S speakers so that I have two at the front of the room by the TV and bar, and then two in the back, which would make it 7.1.6 I guess unless the up-firing speakers on the bar could be disabled.

I'm not necessarily against going more expensive, but I'd definitely have to do a payment plan at that point, and I feel like there are other options I haven't considered. Those were just the two that came up as potentially the best options.


----------



## pesos

Just got a 75x90j. I have a Sonos mp with dynaudio m10s, Sonos sub, and two play1s for surround.

given the layout in our new place I’m considering swapping a beam2 in place of the Amp/dyns.

I was impressed with the ht-a9 demo and may consider getting them (with 300w sub) for our new house next year…am hoping they release a black version.

for now I figure the beam2 should be a decent affordable compact performer with the sub/surrounds for the next 10-11 months or will I be disappointed?


----------



## rjbu

Nihren said:


> ...
> So while the Vizio starts and ends as a 5.1.2 device, the Samsung starts as a 3.1.2 and can effectively be upgraded to 5.1.4.
> ...
> I'm not necessarily against going more expensive, but I'd definitely have to do a payment plan at that point, and I feel like there are other options I haven't considered. Those were just the two that came up as potentially the best options.


AFAIK, Samsung is the only soundbar mfg to offer* Atmos surround speakers with up-firing drivers that you can add on to their soundbar later.*
You can add the 9500S to any of the Q700A, Q800A or A900A soundsbars. You can save ~$200 going with the Q700A instead of the Q800A; IIRC the only thing the Q800A added was

built in Alexa (I already have enough of those)
Adaptive Sound (didn't think I needed that)

IIRC Amazon allows you to pay off large purchases over 18 months with no interest, Bestbuy probably has something similar.
Both the Q700A and the Q800a are on sale now.


----------



## rmscott_75077

GoChiefs said:


> I've had the Sony 65X90J since yesterday for my small living room (I have a townhome). People said the sound on this TV isn't very good, but I think it's fine. What am I missing? I'm clearly not an audiophile.
> 
> I have an old DVD player that I need to upgrade, a Roku Streaming Stick+ that I love but am bound to upgrade, antenna TV, and a Nintendo Switch. What soundbars could give me the most important features at the lowest price? I don't need the best experience. I just want something respectable.
> 
> I've done some looking around. I saw a $200 soundbar that seemed OK but didn't have an HDMI input.


I have a 75" x90j coming soon. I didn't see any replies. Did you find anything out or make a choice yet? 
I'm in same boat as you and am looking now


----------



## GoChiefs

rmscott_75077 said:


> I have a 75" x90j coming soon. I didn't see any replies. Did you find anything out or make a choice yet?
> I'm in same boat as you and am looking now


I decided that I don't need a soundbar. I like the sound on the ATSC 3.0 channels and my Roku stick. I suspect that having a small living room helps me.

The issue is that good soundbars cost a lot of money. I'm not willing to pay the price. It doesn't mean that much to me and might lead to disappointment.

On an unrelated note, I also realized that I don't need a new DVD player. This isn't perfect, but I can use my laptop to cast DVDs onto the TV.


----------



## Don Williamson

OK. I’m hard of hearing. I currently listen to my Panasonic TV on JM Lab Mini Utopia speakers powered by a Luxman M-4000 through a Marantz AV-7005 in Stereo mode. With streaming taking over the TV broadcast world, I’m considering a smart TV with a sound bar. I’m fine with stereo only - been there, down that with surround and do not require it.

What soundbars should I start looking at/listening to?

Thanks much,

D


----------



## jasyn

I have an open concept living room and plan on putting a 77" television on the wall with a L-Shaped sectional like the show room below. I'm thinking Sonos Arc or Q900A for wall mount underneath. Regular TV watching and Netflix. I don't know if I want rear speakers behind the sofa or not due to the layout. Would probably have to have stands or buy a lengthy 80-90" console table. Since it's open concept, will I still get the same 3D'ish experience in sound?


----------



## M.T.Nest

Looking for a great value soundbar for occasional use in our bedroom, preferably 3.1, that would sound decent without a sub.


----------



## Aug0211

Looking for a passive 3-channel (L/C/R) format that sounds ok and is visually appealing.

Think “this needs to look good on the mantle” and not “wow that is great theater sound!” - because that’s the exact scenario for this one.

Have dedicated rears (2) and atmos (2) and subs (2)… but up front, it has to look pretty on the mantle for fronts and center (combined, no room for dedicated L/R). Preferably white and preferably sized appropriately for a 65” TV.


----------



## Mr.Flex

Soundbar for projector with 106" screen. Main use is streaming and gaming. Occasional movie. Budget is <= $300. For use in bedroom, roughly 12'x12'


----------



## AVS Commenter

LG vs Samsung for a sound bar. Is one brand considered better in this area?


----------



## deama12

So I'm thinking of getting the soundbar Sony HT-A5000 in a month or two (whenever it comes out). However I'm just wondering if I should go for it or if there's something better. I'm mainly after that specific one due to it having hdmi 2.1 (supports [email protected]) and the AI upscaling feature, as well as the apparently very good sound from reviews.

I'm gonna be plugging it into my computer, however I'm not sure if I'll need to do an eARC passthrough from my computer to TV (LG CX) to the soundbar, or if I can just plug in the soundbar straight into my computer and it'll work fine. So not really sure if I even need it to be HDMI 2.1 compatible. 

I will be sitting fairly close, about 3-4 feet (90-120cm) away from the screen, so not sure if it's ideal or not, or if soundbars only work well at 10+ feet or what.

I'll be using it for a range of things, listening to music, playing games, watching stuff, etc...

Currently I'm using my TV's speakers (LG CX), not sure what people are talking about, but it sounds pretty good after you tune it. The last time I had stereo speakers was about 6 years ago and they didn't sound very good (gave about £50 for 2 of them), never had or heard a soundbar, have used headphones before (grado sr80e) but prefer TV speakers to my headphones, so maybe I just don't know any better, anyway, how much are soundbars better than well tuned TV speakers? Maybe someone with a similar TV model as mine and a soundbar can test it out?

I'm not gonna be buying separate parts, so it just has to be a soundbar, nothing else.


----------



## Budala007

-Basement rec room environment
-Movies, listen to music, watch tv and alof of Sports
-BenQ HT2050A projector with 110” screen
-Apple TV, DirecTV mini Genie receiver, Bluetooth 
-Budget $800-$1300

Looking for a soundbar that can support our multiple devices. Deep, heavy hitting bass needed for movies and music. 

At first I wanted to get the Bose 900, but how would I hook everything up to it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiousDevil

Hi everyone, I've been desperately trying to find a good soundbar for my Sony x900h TV and need some advice:

Uses: Netflix /Amazo Prime /Twitch TV
Future uses: PS5 (when those buggers get back into realistic stock prices). 
Budget: between 1k to 1.5k approx (a little bit more for a future proof soundbar is acceptable) 
Looking for: a soundbar with sub woofer preferably without rear speakers and would prefer 3.1.2 or more (as long as no rear speakers available) 

I would also appreciate it if you would tell me the perfect setup to utilise the playstation and TV services to ensure I'm using all the functions (dolby atmos, 4k60fps/4k120fps etc etc). 
Thanks for your help everyone!!


----------



## KingPoopa

Hi All,

I recently purchased an LG 65" C1 oled and paired it with an LG UBK90 4K UHD player. What are the thoughts for a solid soundbar system? I was very interested in LG SN11RG or Nakamichi Ultra 9.2.4 as well. Any benefits for staying in the LG environment? Do they have special features that get unlocked by using all LG equipment? Also saw that LG replaced the SN11RG with the SP11RA model.

Aside from using the LG UBK90 4k player, I used plex and other streaming services. I don't have to worry about neighbors either. I don't really plan on doing NY next gen console gaming for quite a while so that's not really an issue.

Currently using a Vizio V51-H6.


----------



## SublimeAnarky

New user here. Created an account specifically for guidance from the vets on this forum.

I'm in the market for a sound bar to pair with my Xbox Series X and LG C1 83''.

The Xbox is the primary source for most entertainment as I play a lot of games and consume media content via the console. I'd really like a piece of kit that will 'just work' with the full feature set of the Xbox (atmos/4k120fps etc). I don't have a strong opinion either way on the connections being Xbox> Sound bar>TV or Xbox>TV>Sound bar. I just want it to work great and sound fantastic with no lag on Atmos content.

I've been leaning towards a Sony A7000 with an additional sub and the newly announced SA-RS5 surrounds. But I also read here that Sony is beaten in terms of sound scape and general audio quality by the likes of a kitted out (sub+surrounds) Bose 900.

I am no expert on how these work though - so I look forward to any guidance I can get from this board. Thanks!


----------



## Gardyloo

Don Williamson said:


> OK. I’m hard of hearing. I currently listen to my Panasonic TV on JM Lab Mini Utopia speakers powered by a Luxman M-4000 through a Marantz AV-7005 in Stereo mode. With streaming taking over the TV broadcast world, I’m considering a smart TV with a sound bar. I’m fine with stereo only - been there, down that with surround and do not require it.
> 
> What soundbars should I start looking at/listening to?
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> D


Hi Don, I saw your post asking about suggestions for a soundbar, and noticed there were no replies. I'm wondering how you've proceeded and what you've discovered so far. My own situation is almost identical to yours although my plasma tv was replaced at Christmastime with a 65" Sony OLED smart unit. Beautiful picture, very user friendly, only ONE remote 😊, and the blacks are as good as the plasma.

The Sony isn't connected through my Marantz AVR, so no surround sound, but it was an entry-level surround system and as you said, it's time to move on to a sound bar. One bonus I'm hoping for with the sound bar vs AVR/SS, is the AVR/SS created a slight lag between the actors lips moving and the sound of their voices. Being hard of hearing, I read lips as a sound assist, and this wasn't possible with the lag. I find myself doing this again with the admittedly mediocre sound quality of the TV and am hoping this will continue with the sound bar.

Since you've probably been researching for a couple of months, I'm very curious what you've found.


----------



## Thrill Killer

Soundbar Me,
Budget: up to $500'ish
Speaker Config Wanted: A solid 3.1 bar. Or solid 5.1 bar. Atmos not necessary. Though the Vizio M512a-H6 intrigues me.
Gear: Hisense 65U8G 4K/120Hz, Yamaha TSR-7850 4K/60Hz (getting replaced when I get a SB), XBOX Series X, Gaming Rig/HTPC, HDMI 2.1 Certified 48Gbps cables all around.
Uses: 80% Movies & Gaming so I need a SB with decent oomph on the lower end. Clear and defined. Not Bassy or Bloated.

I live in a Studio apt. And I want to put my speakers in storage and get a SB. At a minimum, I want 3.1 with quality sound. I would prefer it over a 5.1 if the sound quality is superior over a similar priced 5.1 SB. If a 5.1 met my requirements listed below. Then I would want recs for that too. And functioning eARC is a must.

For a 5.1 I would like it to have a good sense of Channel Separation. And excellent vocals from the center channel as well. And give the impression of L/R Surr whether it be from dedicated Surround Speakers or a form of DSP.

The Sonos Beam Gen.2 and anything from Polk and Bose are not SB I would consider.

Any recs, advice, tips, help, links, etc. Will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cdheer

Thrill Killer said:


> Soundbar Me,
> Budget: up to $500'ish
> Speaker Config Wanted: A solid 3.1 bar. Or solid 5.1 bar. Atmos not necessary. Though the Vizio M512a-H6 intrigues me.
> Gear: Hisense 65U8G 4K/120Hz, Yamaha TSR-7850 4K/60Hz (getting replaced when I get a SB), XBOX Series X, Gaming Rig/HTPC, HDMI 2.1 Certified 48Gbps cables all around.
> Uses: 80% Movies & Gaming so I need a SB with decent oomph on the lower end. Clear and defined. Not Bassy or Bloated.
> 
> I live in a Studio apt. And I want to put my speakers in storage and get a SB. At a minimum, I want 3.1 with quality sound. I would prefer it over a 5.1 if the sound quality is superior over a similar priced 5.1 SB. If a 5.1 met my requirements listed below. Then I would want recs for that too. And functioning eARC is a must.
> 
> For a 5.1 I would like it to have a good sense of Channel Separation. And excellent vocals from the center channel as well. And give the impression of L/R Surr whether it be from dedicated Surround Speakers or a form of DSP.
> 
> The Sonos Beam Gen.2 and anything from Polk and Bose are not SB I would consider.
> 
> Any recs, advice, tips, help, links, etc. Will be greatly appreciated.


For what it's worth, I'm in a similar spot: I want to replace my AVR with a soundbar setup. I'm more leaning towards a 5.1 setup than a 3.1, but I'm keeping an open mind. And I, too, am intrigued by the Vizio M512a-H6; at least based on Rtings, that seems to be a seriously good bang-for-the-buck choice.

All of this is to say that I don't have any useful information for you (lol) but I'll be following this discussion.


----------



## Thrill Killer

cdheer said:


> For what it's worth, I'm in a similar spot: I want to replace my AVR with a soundbar setup. I'm more leaning towards a 5.1 setup than a 3.1, but I'm keeping an open mind. And I, too, am intrigued by the Vizio M512a-H6; at least based on Rtings, that seems to be a seriously good bang-for-the-buck choice.
> 
> All of this is to say that I don't have any useful information for you (lol) but I'll be following this discussion.


I need a avr because of my Series X. My current receiver doesn't do 120Hz Pass-Thru so I need one that does for Audio. My tv only has two 4K/120Hz inputs. And one is eARC. So I have to route a hdmi cable back to the avr for sound w/earc. And, I can only have my series x or pc plugged into the tv at one time. So I need one with the 120hz pass thru no matter what. As I also have my gaming rig needs an avr to kick out the sound from my rig. I do want to get rid of my floor standing speakers. While very good, they take up space. So a SB is needed for Audio.


----------



## cdheer

Thrill Killer said:


> I need a avr because of my Series X. My current receiver doesn't do 120Hz Pass-Thru so I need one that does for Audio. My tv only has two 4K/120Hz inputs. And one is eARC. So I have to route a hdmi cable back to the avr for sound w/earc. And, I can only have my series x or pc plugged into the tv at one time. So I need one with the 120hz pass thru no matter what. As I also have my gaming rig needs an avr to kick out the sound from my rig. I do want to get rid of my floor standing speakers. While very good, they take up space. So a SB is needed for Audio.


Fair! My use case is different: my new TV (Sony 77A80j) will only be used for movies/TV. That simplifies a lot, because it makes all 4 HDMI ports usable for anything I plan to do. For now, I'm only going to be using an Apple TV 4K and a Sony X800M2 UHD player.


----------



## ryu10

hi guys, I need an advice: should I buy the q950a for 1000€ or should I wait for the new q990b?


----------



## Austin2499

HomeBrewSteve said:


> So, I put this post in the "help me buy an LCD" thread. Now I'm wondering if I can get some input on my question since I plan to buy a TV/Soundbar combo. In my research, I keep seeing people report issues with HDMI 2.1, eARC, and Xbox connectivity. I don't really understand it all, I just want to buy the right set for what I'm trying to accomplish.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Newbie here. 2nd post. I'm normally VERY tech-savvy, but my head is spinning trying to make my next big purchase. The important factor here is I want to do a TV/Dolby Atmos soundbar combo. Here's my situation:
> 
> 1. Budget for both the TV+ soundbar.
> $5-$6k
> 
> 2. Seating distance
> It's a decent size living room. 85" would be a great size for my application. Will consider going down to 77" to get the LG C1
> 
> 3. Size/placement limitations
> It's going on a wall that divides my kitchen and living room. The wall is 105" wide between the two openings to go to the kitchen. I have plenty of room. Initially thought 85" screen.
> 
> 4. Uses and sources
> Xbox One, for now. Going to get the new Xbox eventually, so HDMI 2.1 compatibility is important. I have an indoor antenna for local channels; that's easy. I've got a Nintendo Switch. No big deal there. I currently use my TV speakers, but this is where I'm confused. I want a Dolby Atmos soundbar to go along with it. I also would like to keep the brand soundbar and TV the same for the extra connectivity perks you get.
> 
> 5. Room lighting
> Not a ton of light enters my living room. I'm not concerned with an OLED in here. I'm more concerned about the connectivity of what I want to buy
> 
> Here's what I've come to a conclusion to buy so far:
> 
> Samsung QN90A 85" with the HW-Q950A soundbar. Downfall, one HDMI 2.1 port. I'm confused about how hooking up the new Xbox will be affected by this with the soundbar.
> LG C1 77" with the SN11RG soundbar. 4x HDMI 2.1 ports. It seems like a logical choice, but I would like a bigger TV if it's doable.
> Sony X95J 85" with HT-A7000 soundbar. Both of these are unreleased at this point. Should I wait???
> LG QNED MiniLED 90 Series 86" with the SN11RG soundbar? Not sure on this one either, but the TV isn't out yet.
> 
> Thanks for any help you provide!


I’m curious what you went with. I just got a x95j and I’m researching my sound options. I considered at htz9f but I’ve seen a lot of disappointing reviews.


----------



## granbeeps

Hi all, can anyone tell me if the PS-SQ90-1 and 2 are the same surround speakers as the PS-SQ90-bb? Thank you.


----------



## Stinklez

Probably late to the party, but I can finally recommend* two Echo Studios plus Echo Sub as a viable, possibly excellent soundbar alternative.* But not without caveats.

(Apologies if I'm breaking a firm literal "soundbars only" rule.


When I first heard about the Echo Studio being Atmos capable I was only a little skeptical because I had such great experience with the single box Yamaha YSP5600 - so I knew it could work and place movie and even game audio in roughly the right places. However my first experience was terrible - buggy, Atmos only worked AT ALL with certain Fire TVs, latency was an issue and overall oomph felt lacking. The capabilities via SPIDF were very limited -- so useless for gaming - I knew that before buying. Bugs were the last straw and I sent it back. I DID however love the quality of audio when it was working properly and frankly it's a great music speaker/device and bugs are minimal in that use case.

Eventually I decided to give it another shot since I'd moved more and more stuff to Amazon/FireTV/Prime - I picked up a Fire TV 4k Max stick and I went all in. Two Studios, an Echo Sub and a pair of cheap but excellent stands from Amazon. It worked great for Amazon stuff, but still buggy - occasionally had to fully reboot for Atmos to work again - partly my fault for powering the 4k Max via USB on a Samsung Premiere projector - which won't keep devices powered while asleep. So every time I shut down, the FireTV resets - and that means a long recalibration and bootup cycle before the speakers work again.

I was complaining about this when somebody said that I should try ARC pass through instead and use my Xbox Series X - and I pointed out that Studios and Sub do NOT support any such thing. Turns out they do. Amazon updated firmware and at least for now, on 4k MAX only (might have changed) you can now use ARC and send Atmos audio from any HDMI device, including the series X. This basically turned my niche nice-but-flawed setup into a more or less fully functional "proper" Atmos setup and the added value of the three units working for music/radio etc has completely turned me around on it. The positional audio is excellent - the fidelity for music is almost as good as the YSP5600 - arguably better (in terms of usability) if you take Amazon Music's hifidelity/lossless into account (I forget what they brand it as).

Not completely free of bugs - but I've changed the 4k Max stick to draw power from the mains rather than the projector and my force restart cycles are down from almost every session to less than once a week.

I had to triple check every info source I could to make sure I wasn't getting 5.1 or digital stereo and placebo effect - but sure enough - Xbox "Insects" demo (my most useful app), Fire TV Stick Max's own feature checklist, and Apple TV's source info all show green across the board (minus Dolby Vision that is, because of the projector) on all HDMI/Advanced features.

For context/comparison I have:

Yamaha YSP 5600 - my favorite, paired with Wireless yamaha sub -- but needs HDFury splitter to get Atmos, 4k and HDR at the same time from a source - basically by sending the audio only to the bar - video goes to TV directly. It's extremely old, but still the best soundingsingle box solution for Atmos - and precise enough to use for 3D gaming.

LG SY9 - I added rear surrounds, comes with sub and I got a great deal on everything and I've been really impressed (at the almost half price discount). But it's lacking accuracy/placement and without satellites, nowhere near as capable.

Samsung QHW950 - Not really mine, borrowed, but a great soundbar -especially paired with a Samsung TV - but fidelity and power seem lacking compared to the much older Yamaha. And personally I would NOT pay that much. I'd almost prefer to buy discrete components and suck up the wiring and design problems.


----------



## Stinklez

Thrill Killer said:


> I need a avr because of my Series X. My current receiver doesn't do 120Hz Pass-Thru so I need one that does for Audio. My tv only has two 4K/120Hz inputs. And one is eARC. So I have to route a hdmi cable back to the avr for sound w/earc. And, I can only have my series x or pc plugged into the tv at one time. So I need one with the 120hz pass thru no matter what. As I also have my gaming rig needs an avr to kick out the sound from my rig. I do want to get rid of my floor standing speakers. While very good, they take up space. So a SB is needed for Audio.


Don't forget you can always split audio and video to bypass that issue. HDFury likely makes a splitter that can send audio separately and presumably 120/4k/HDR/etc directly to the display. Might not solve your issue, but at least worth thinking about before pulling the trigger. HDFury customer support will give you a clear answer quickly too.


----------



## insman1132

Can anyone make a recommendation, based on their own Personal User Experience, for a Sound Bar with Dolby Atmos that they are very happy with?? My room is approx 20' x 20' with a 14' Ceiling. Thanks for your input.


----------



## mheinsel

Hey all!

I am on the market for a new sound system. It’s an 18 x 13 room with walls on all sides.

I pref a warm, more musical sounding speaker

Here are some of the contender:


Sony HT-A9 with SW5 sub and surrounds
Bose sound bar 900 with Bose 700 sub and Bose 700 surrounds
Bang and Olufsen Beosound Stage

any advice or suggestions are appreciated!!


----------



## cubateve

My main room is 20x20 with 2 story ceilings. Open plan so left and rear of the room is open. Hardwood floors with a large throw rug in the middle. True surround doesn’t seem viable with these and other limitations. I know I won’t get Atmos in this room with a soundbar, but would like to fill it to still have impactful sound. Budget is up to around 2k. What do you recommend?


----------



## Brooks1

Stinklez said:


> Probably late to the party, but I can finally recommend* two Echo Studios plus Echo Sub as a viable, possibly excellent soundbar alternative.* But not without caveats.
> 
> (Apologies if I'm breaking a firm literal "soundbars only" rule.
> 
> 
> When I first heard about the Echo Studio being Atmos capable I was only a little skeptical because I had such great experience with the single box Yamaha YSP5600 - so I knew it could work and place movie and even game audio in roughly the right places. However my first experience was terrible - buggy, Atmos only worked AT ALL with certain Fire TVs, latency was an issue and overall oomph felt lacking. The capabilities via SPIDF were very limited -- so useless for gaming - I knew that before buying. Bugs were the last straw and I sent it back. I DID however love the quality of audio when it was working properly and frankly it's a great music speaker/device and bugs are minimal in that use case.
> 
> Eventually I decided to give it another shot since I'd moved more and more stuff to Amazon/FireTV/Prime - I picked up a Fire TV 4k Max stick and I went all in. Two Studios, an Echo Sub and a pair of cheap but excellent stands from Amazon. It worked great for Amazon stuff, but still buggy - occasionally had to fully reboot for Atmos to work again - partly my fault for powering the 4k Max via USB on a Samsung Premiere projector - which won't keep devices powered while asleep. So every time I shut down, the FireTV resets - and that means a long recalibration and bootup cycle before the speakers work again.
> 
> I was complaining about this when somebody said that I should try ARC pass through instead and use my Xbox Series X - and I pointed out that Studios and Sub do NOT support any such thing. Turns out they do. Amazon updated firmware and at least for now, on 4k MAX only (might have changed) you can now use ARC and send Atmos audio from any HDMI device, including the series X. This basically turned my niche nice-but-flawed setup into a more or less fully functional "proper" Atmos setup and the added value of the three units working for music/radio etc has completely turned me around on it. The positional audio is excellent - the fidelity for music is almost as good as the YSP5600 - arguably better (in terms of usability) if you take Amazon Music's hifidelity/lossless into account (I forget what they brand it as).
> 
> Not completely free of bugs - but I've changed the 4k Max stick to draw power from the mains rather than the projector and my force restart cycles are down from almost every session to less than once a week.
> 
> I had to triple check every info source I could to make sure I wasn't getting 5.1 or digital stereo and placebo effect - but sure enough - Xbox "Insects" demo (my most useful app), Fire TV Stick Max's own feature checklist, and Apple TV's source info all show green across the board (minus Dolby Vision that is, because of the projector) on all HDMI/Advanced features.
> 
> For context/comparison I have:
> 
> Yamaha YSP 5600 - my favorite, paired with Wireless yamaha sub -- but needs HDFury splitter to get Atmos, 4k and HDR at the same time from a source - basically by sending the audio only to the bar - video goes to TV directly. It's extremely old, but still the best soundingsingle box solution for Atmos - and precise enough to use for 3D gaming.
> 
> LG SY9 - I added rear surrounds, comes with sub and I got a great deal on everything and I've been really impressed (at the almost half price discount). But it's lacking accuracy/placement and without satellites, nowhere near as capable.
> 
> Samsung QHW950 - Not really mine, borrowed, but a great soundbar -especially paired with a Samsung TV - but fidelity and power seem lacking compared to the much older Yamaha. And personally I would NOT pay that much. I'd almost prefer to buy discrete components and suck up the wiring and design problems.


I have this same setup and I'm currently looking for something else. I have strange popping/in and out with the HBO and Amazon Prime App every few minutes. It happens worse at night. I don't know if it's just the congested digital area that's causing them to go in and out, but I think it is. There is no way to direct connect the studio's to the firestick as far as I know, so they are stuck wireless. I wouldn't recommend this setup at this point. I think a dedicated soundbar that is connected directly through eARC with the satellites being wireless, but dedicated and designed to go straight to that sound bar would be a much better option for consistently good sound. The Studios are just designed to be looking for too much other stuff all the time.


----------



## Stinklez

Brooks1 said:


> I have this same setup and I'm currently looking for something else. I have strange popping/in and out with the HBO and Amazon Prime App every few minutes. It happens worse at night. I don't know if it's just the congested digital area that's causing them to go in and out, but I think it is. There is no way to direct connect the studio's to the firestick as far as I know, so they are stuck wireless. I wouldn't recommend this setup at this point. I think a dedicated soundbar that is connected directly through eARC with the satellites being wireless, but dedicated and designed to go straight to that sound bar would be a much better option for consistently good sound. The Studios are just designed to be looking for too much other stuff all the time.


I'm using the same apps, on the Xbox Series X going to a Samsung Premiere projector with the Firestick in the eArc port, obviously -- and I and I haven't lost signal/connection once since the update to include pass through for eArc - which also fixed a frequent disconnect that was happening with just the Fire Stick (4k Max) where i'd sometimes have to reboot the studios and sub to get Atmos back. Your disconnect sounds a bit like that, if I'm understanding correctly but obviously if you're using the Xbox apps something else is afoot. My wifi is a pretty new Mesh setup, which could be a factor I guess. Xbox is sometimes wired, sometimes wifi.

And my assumption is that the Xbox sends Atmos through the projector, and the Fire Stick sends the processed audio to the speakers/sub but it's such a weird setup there may be something else happening.

I don't disagree that for 99% of folks a dedicated Soundbar with real (wireless) satellites and sub is going to be easier, more flexible and with a reasonable sale, cheaper than two Studios, an Echo Sub and a Fire 4k Max stick -- in fact even typing that out feels silly. On the other hand if you already have some or all of that kit, then it's a really nice bonus to have the addition of eARC support and the ability to milk Atmos audio out of other previously SPIDF/5.1/2.1 only external systems.

I really like the LG S9 and above and the Samsung Q950 (if you have plenty of spending power) just for ease of use and flexibility. I'm weirdly tempted by the bass-challenged Beosound Atmos bar, but I know I'd be paying for fancy woodwork rather than features or audio fidelity.


----------



## RonF

Hello! Hoping for good advise really quickly. Am having a new Samsung 65" QD OLED set delivered today. I'm aware they have this thing Q Symphony that alleges perfect mix with the TV speakers and one of their numerous sound bars (and other speakers). I have a dedicated theater with a projector and am not really looking to spend extra even on a wireless sub woofer let alone rear speakers. But in the range of *maybe* up to $600 I would like just a great sounding bang for the buck sound bar for the special ATMOS and other surround effects out of a stand alone sound bar, and especially good _*Dialogue. *_Is the Q Symphony a real, beneficial thing that works in great harmony with the new Samsung panels touting it, or are these over priced and all have to come with the sub woofer and/or other speakers?

Would another brand Dolby Atmos capable sound bar be just as good or even better for less money, please? I would not rule out a separate sub woofer but hope for the bar to have decent better than the TV base punch too. My wife's not into sub woofers is the main reason. Doesn't mean I wouldn't though. LOL.

Thanks much!


----------



## bdrex28

Just looking for the easiest solution in a new home (kids are finally gone and we downsized, so no longer have dedicated theater room/projector, etc.)

Anyway, I'm buying a LG G2 in 77 or 83.

Our living room area is pretty decently sized but I think a soundbar is the best solution and especially one that has a sub and 2 rear wireless speakers. I've been eyeing the Sony HT, the Samsung 950 and the Sonos.

Really just looking for best bang for the buck, but I'll be running the LG G2, PS5, FireTV Cube and most likely a UHD Player.

Advice for simplest way to go with good immersive sound? Of the Sony, Samsung and Sonos which would you recommend?

I should add that I'm ok spending $2k or so if needed, but if not needed then that's great too. I know it will much different that my theater room with VW715ES, Oppo, Denon and full Atmos in wall/ceiling and behind the screen. I do miss it  But pretty much had to leave it all with the house for the buyer.


----------



## Brooks1

Stinklez said:


> I'm using the same apps, on the Xbox Series X going to a Samsung Premiere projector with the Firestick in the eArc port, obviously -- and I and I haven't lost signal/connection once since the update to include pass through for eArc - which also fixed a frequent disconnect that was happening with just the Fire Stick (4k Max) where i'd sometimes have to reboot the studios and sub to get Atmos back. Your disconnect sounds a bit like that, if I'm understanding correctly but obviously if you're using the Xbox apps something else is afoot. My wifi is a pretty new Mesh setup, which could be a factor I guess. Xbox is sometimes wired, sometimes wifi.
> 
> And my assumption is that the Xbox sends Atmos through the projector, and the Fire Stick sends the processed audio to the speakers/sub but it's such a weird setup there may be something else happening.
> 
> I don't disagree that for 99% of folks a dedicated Soundbar with real (wireless) satellites and sub is going to be easier, more flexible and with a reasonable sale, cheaper than two Studios, an Echo Sub and a Fire 4k Max stick -- in fact even typing that out feels silly. On the other hand if you already have some or all of that kit, then it's a really nice bonus to have the addition of eARC support and the ability to milk Atmos audio out of other previously SPIDF/5.1/2.1 only external systems.
> 
> I really like the LG S9 and above and the Samsung Q950 (if you have plenty of spending power) just for ease of use and flexibility. I'm weirdly tempted by the bass-challenged Beosound Atmos bar, but I know I'd be paying for fancy woodwork rather than features or audio fidelity.


I wonder what's causing my issues then.. It's doesn't happen with Netflix, and happens most with HBO. I'm using a firestick but it is plugged straight to the router with a CAT 8 cable. The only thing that's not connected directly is the speakers, which have no option to do.


----------



## djsimmz

bdrex28 said:


> Just looking for the easiest solution in a new home (kids are finally gone and we downsized, so no longer have dedicated theater room/projector, etc.)
> 
> Anyway, I'm buying a LG G2 in 77 or 83.
> 
> Our living room area is pretty decently sized but I think a soundbar is the best solution and especially one that has a sub and 2 rear wireless speakers. I've been eyeing the Sony HT, the Samsung 950 and the Sonos.
> 
> Really just looking for best bang for the buck, but I'll be running the LG G2, PS5, FireTV Cube and most likely a UHD Player.
> 
> Advice for simplest way to go with good immersive sound? Of the Sony, Samsung and Sonos which would you recommend?
> 
> I should add that I'm ok spending $2k or so if needed, but if not needed then that's great too. I know it will much different that my theater room with VW715ES, Oppo, Denon and full Atmos in wall/ceiling and behind the screen. I do miss it  But pretty much had to leave it all with the house for the buyer.


Sony is most immersive for movies, but would say Sonos is better for music and normal viewing. Depends how you get on with the phantom center channel. Some don't mind it, some absolutely hate it, plus trying to find stock is very difficult. 

The new Samsung Q990B looks like it might be a beast from a few reviews, but would need to see what people on here actually think of it. Some should have it very soon. 

Then Sonos could drop a bombshell with their new rumour Sonos Fury. Being able to use these as new upfiring rear speakers with the possibility of also having them as front left and right channels alongside a arc would be very good. 

You've also got the new LG S95QR coming which will have a world first center upfiring channel not found on a soundbar before. 

All the above are due end of May/June, so unless you are in a mega rush for something, I'd personally hold out and see what further reviews / actual members think.


----------



## bdrex28

djsimmz said:


> Sony is most immersive for movies, but would say Sonos is better for music and normal viewing. Depends how you get on with the phantom center channel. Some don't mind it, some absolutely hate it, plus trying to find stock is very difficult.
> 
> The new Samsung Q990B looks like it might be a beast from a few reviews, but would need to see what people on here actually think of it. Some should have it very soon.
> 
> Then Sonos could drop a bombshell with their new rumour Sonos Fury. Being able to use these as new upfiring rear speakers with the possibility of also having them as front left and right channels alongside a arc would be very good.
> 
> You've also got the new LG S95QR coming which will have a world first center upfiring channel not found on a soundbar before.
> 
> All the above are due end of May/June, so unless you are in a mega rush for something, I'd personally hold out and see what further reviews / actual members think.



Thank you, I was kind of in a hurry and ended up getting a brand new Q950A Samsung for a steal , the LG sounds super intriguing though so I can always sell the Samsung if needed.


----------



## New2Sounds

djsimmz said:


> Sony is most immersive for movies, but would say Sonos is better for music and normal viewing. Depends how you get on with the phantom center channel. Some don't mind it, some absolutely hate it, plus trying to find stock is very difficult.
> 
> The new Samsung Q990B looks like it might be a beast from a few reviews, but would need to see what people on here actually think of it. Some should have it very soon.
> 
> Then Sonos could drop a bombshell with their new rumour Sonos Fury. Being able to use these as new upfiring rear speakers with the possibility of also having them as front left and right channels alongside a arc would be very good.
> 
> You've also got the new LG S95QR coming which will have a world first center upfiring channel not found on a soundbar before.
> 
> All the above are due end of May/June, so unless you are in a mega rush for something, I'd personally hold out and see what further reviews / actual members think.


There’s always gonna be upcoming products that entice us with new and better features, but as of now,I wouldn’t touch an lg s95 as all they’re last meridian soundbars were terrible,at least I thought they were.As far as the new Samsung Q990,cramming so many speakers in a soundbar worries me.I am not saying it will be bad, but I listened to the q950 and returned it as it felt and sounded underpowered.I haven’t heard about the Sonos you mentioned but when I got my a7000 with an a80j tv I was stunned when I started streaming content in Dolby Atmos,dts:x etc! Wow,I absolutely love this, but it definitely needs the subwoofer and with the new rs5 rears coming,I can’t imagine how much better it will be as it’s already fantastic.It’s very pricey but worth it,at least to me!


----------



## PlanetAVS

I have the opportunity to pick up a 3 year old Sony Z9f soundbar with subwoofer for $250 versus the Sonos Beam via Costco (new) for $449. Both have the wifi streaming options (Sony via Chromecast) and Alexa voice integration that I'm looking for. How do they compare sound quality wise? I'm not too concerned about ATMOS, as it will go into an office and be paired with a TBD 65 inch tv for casual and sports viewing in addition to music.


----------



## Leviro

I am looking at getting a soundbar for my new TV (Hisense U8G) and I have seen some reports that there are compatibility issues with some of them. Ideally I want one that is just a soundbar (limited power and no need for a sub/satellite speakers), with eARC, DTS and Dolby Atmos support, less than 600$ and has HDMI In with decent enough latency. That last part is the most optional and the best I've found that fits all this criteria is the Sonos Beam Gen 2.

I would appreciate any further recommendations that fit the criteria as best as possible!


----------



## jbichsel

We are nearing the end of this nightmare house build and prepping for the entertainment phase. Need to figure out TV sound in the great room and would appreciate some help

Room is 32' x 56', multi-functional: kitchen, dining, living. 10' walls, 8:12 pitch ceiling up to about 22' peak. Fireplace centered on one end. TV will mount on FP with bottom of TV approx 104" above floor. TV will be 85"-86", likely Sony X91CJ series on Sanus VFX730-B2 mount with Sanus sound bar mount.

Would like suggestions on sound bar for this setup. Was looking at Polk Magnifi Max SR, but that might not be enough.

Would like to keep price under $750. Still have HT to build also.

Thanks.


----------



## Stinklez

Brooks1 said:


> I wonder what's causing my issues then.. It's doesn't happen with Netflix, and happens most with HBO. I'm using a firestick but it is plugged straight to the router with a CAT 8 cable. The only thing that's not connected directly is the speakers, which have no option to do.


Oh! You're using CAT8 wired to a Fire Stick? I'm honestly not 100% sure how that even works in terms of adapters -- I assumed Fire Sticks couldn't even connect to a wired network because they're just HDMI/Micro USB for power? Regardless -- because Atmos is only supported via Amazon's proprietary device wifi -- that may be the issue on its own. In the same way you can't use smartphone apps to control a TV plugged into ethernet directly. Everything is supposed to be on the same network. But that's also a perfectly good reason to consider a proprietary soundbar too! I just set up my TV cube and spent 15 minutes scratching my head about how to "un set up" the Fire TV Max stick. Next challenge will be seeing if it supports eArc as the Max stick did.


----------



## cdheer

Stinklez said:


> In the same way you can't use smartphone apps to control a TV plugged into ethernet directly. Everything is supposed to be on the same network.


Nothing to do with your point, but as a network engineer, let me point out that in the vast, vast majority of homes, WiFi and Ethernet _are_ on the same "network." They're just on different segments. And the remote control apps SHOULD work in that configuration; if they don't, it's just programming laziness. (For example, my Apple TV is on Ethernet, and I have zero issues controlling it with my phone.)


----------



## New2Sounds

Leviro said:


> I am looking at getting a soundbar for my new TV (Hisense U8G) and I have seen some reports that there are compatibility issues with some of them. Ideally I want one that is just a soundbar (limited power and no need for a sub/satellite speakers), with eARC, DTS and Dolby Atmos support, less than 600$ and has HDMI In with decent enough latency. That last part is the most optional and the best I've found that fits all this criteria is the Sonos Beam Gen 2.
> 
> I would appreciate any further recommendations that fit the criteria as best as possible!


For $600? That’s a lot to ask for. Every once in a while,the Vizio elevate which comes with a sub and rears and a retail of $999 goes on sale through Amazon for $750. That’s about the best deal for the money. Also,the Beam gen 2 as you talked about can be had for $479 through Sonos and the arc for $799.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbichsel

cdheer said:


> Nothing to do with your point, but as a network engineer, let me point out that in the vast, vast majority of homes, WiFi and Ethernet _are_ on the same "network." They're just on different segments. And the remote control apps SHOULD work in that configuration; if they don't, it's just programming laziness. (For example, my Apple TV is on Ethernet, and I have zero issues controlling it with my phone.)


Exactly. We have a network with Luxul and Ruckus router and switches using (4) Ruckus R500 POE APs. We have (7) HEOS speakers connected via ethernet and WiFi, all on the same network. We can move throughout the house, even to the garage, enjoying music without interruption and control it all from the HEOS app on our phones. I can see all devices, HEOS, printers, Xbox, PS, TV, AVRs, etc., on my PC, no matter whether they are wired or WiFi. Also created a separate Guest network for visitors to connect to so they can have WiFi or ethernet since we are very rural and do not get good cell reception, or they are visiting long term and need to work, surf, stream to their own devices.


----------



## glangford

I'm looking for a soundbar for our house that's being built. Previously I've used a TV stand and had a 2.0 system mostly for music and for when we watched movies (see signature). TV was usually used through a small Bose soundbar. Our new house great room is 16x19 with a vaulted ceiling and seems to be designed for a TV fireplace. The wife is adamant that the TV go above the fireplace, and I almost have to agree. My speakers and reciever are going upstairs to a small listening area about 10x10. It's called a den, but actually is a sitting area at the top of the stair case. 

So I've told my wife, fine, but then I'm adamant that we get a mantel mount and a decent soundbar. We are both getting a bit aged, I'm 66, she's 64 and at times we both miss a word or phrase on TV even with the cheap 200 buck bose soundbar from costco on voice mode. So I need a soundbar that is fantastic for dialogue. I don't want a sub, having never had one with my 2.0 stereo setup. I don't care that much about atmos, but if it has it, that's fine, I'd probably down mix the output anyway. (Can the soundbar down mix or do I need to do that in the TV or source? with a cathedral ceiling it's not going to be very good at atmos anyway.) The TV will be new as well, as the sitting arrangement will be a bit farther than and will be a 65" LG C2 OLED (or C1 if there are any left when I buy it). Leading contenders are Sonos Arc and Bose Smart Soundbar 900, with the Sonos arc winning by a nose. The arc comes up on a search in rtings.com as the best as a standalone and 2nd best for dialogue. The Bose does pretty good in both categories as well. Are there any other prospects I should look at also?

Now it's off to the 2 channel forum, my wife is also adamant that I get a new integrated I've talked about for a while. (A nod to my fireplace concession...). The new listening area upstairs will also get the older 55" B6 OLED and now a Hegel 120 or Technics SU-G700M2 or Marantz PM Ruby....to pair with my speakers.


----------



## JRock3x8

looking for wired options - I have a Monoprice SB-600 which is great but the wireless disconnects too often and it drives me completely insane.


----------



## HarBlar

Hey all. I'm looking for a soundbar to pair with my 65" LG B7aOLED, but I have a few select requirements.

First off, the plan is to build both into a pop up tv mount encased in a custom built mobile bar type cart. Push a button and the tv and speaker rise out of the bar. SO... it can't be any wider than the TV.

Secondly, it needs to be able to handle full 4k video passthrough and natively decode all lossless audio tracks (will be serving full mkv rips of my movie collection the shield, so any audio format that might appear on a DVD, Bluray, UHD). I'd like to plug a nvidia shield pro into the soundbar and then to the TV allowing me to get the full HDR or DV video on the OLED and handle the full lossless tracks on the sound bar (obviously, my TV doesn't possess E-Arc which is why I need the video passthrough).

Third, My reasons for going this route are to keep the external wiring down to a single power cable, which will allow me to move it around my living area very easily for multiple viewing setups. To that end, I want all the surround sound to be handled Exclusively by the soundbar. No satellite speakers, wireless or otherwise. If I move the TV console, I don't want to have to move additional speakers. Atmos/DTSX reproduction is plus, but not an absolute need (very high sloped ceiling in the room 20'-25', so good atmos reproduction might be tough to pointless anyway).

Fourth, It would be nice if it DIDN'T come with an included sub. One of the reasons I need things somewhat mobile is because the ideal location for the TV puts it right in front of a recessed area where my vinyl turntable and tube amp is setup. I plan on adding an SVS sub to this at some point and would prefer to have this pull double duty with the soundbar. (either with SVS's wireless soundpath hook up, or allowing this to be the one Extra wire in the setup. Either way, I don't need the added cost of a bundled subwoofer with the soundbar. 

As for budget, is there any chance of finding a decent sounding soundbar that ticks all my boxes for less than $500. (if the best option for my needs comes in under that, but also has a a bundled subwoofer, I'd be fine with it... providing there's a way to use my own sub with it as well.)

Thanks!


----------



## CaminoFrancisco

glangford said:


> I'm looking for a soundbar for our house that's being built. Previously I've used a TV stand and had a 2.0 system mostly for music and for when we watched movies (see signature). TV was usually used through a small Bose soundbar. Our new house great room is 16x19 with a vaulted ceiling and seems to be designed for a TV fireplace. The wife is adamant that the TV go above the fireplace, and I almost have to agree. My speakers and reciever are going upstairs to a small listening area about 10x10. It's called a den, but actually is a sitting area at the top of the stair case.
> 
> So I've told my wife, fine, but then I'm adamant that we get a mantel mount and a decent soundbar. We are both getting a bit aged, I'm 66, she's 64 and at times we both miss a word or phrase on TV even with the cheap 200 buck bose soundbar from costco on voice mode. So I need a soundbar that is fantastic for dialogue. I don't want a sub, having never had one with my 2.0 stereo setup. I don't care that much about atmos, but if it has it, that's fine, I'd probably down mix the output anyway. (Can the soundbar down mix or do I need to do that in the TV or source? with a cathedral ceiling it's not going to be very good at atmos anyway.) The TV will be new as well, as the sitting arrangement will be a bit farther than and will be a 65" LG C2 OLED (or C1 if there are any left when I buy it). Leading contenders are Sonos Arc and Bose Smart Soundbar 900, with the Sonos arc winning by a nose. The arc comes up on a search in rtings.com as the best as a standalone and 2nd best for dialogue. The Bose does pretty good in both categories as well. Are there any other prospects I should look at also?
> 
> Now it's off to the 2 channel forum, my wife is also adamant that I get a new integrated I've talked about for a while. (A nod to my fireplace concession...). The new listening area upstairs will also get the older 55" B6 OLED and now a Hegel 120 or Technics SU-G700M2 or Marantz PM Ruby....to pair with my speakers.


This is almost my exact situation. I am buying a new house and intend to put in a LG G2 77". I have a regular 10' ceiling and do want Atmos. I am also looking at the Arc and 900 but am not limited by really anything (the W has made it clear I can get my dream system. I want awesome, but clean and modern). Dialogue is also an issue for me. :-/ I don't see a lot of chat about the 900 in this thread and am wondering why. I also see in the reviews, the Arc beats out the 900 but I have not personally heard either. I am really looking forward to replies to your post as I believe they will help me too.


----------



## MrElusive

Hi guys

Looking for a recommendation for a sound bar for my apartment.
Last June, bought an LG OLED TV, and LG SN8YG Sound Bar for my apartment. Hard floor tile, no carpet or area rug at all.
Happy with the TV, quite frustrated with the soundbar, specifically the dialogue. I find it very hard to understand what people are saying. I have done the auto calibration which makes it better, and I constantly adjust settings suited to the content I am watching. But alas, maybe partially due to hard flooring with no sound absorption, the dialogue is just junk.
I later added the wireless surround sound speaker kit which helped add a lot more presence to the sound. I am generally happy with its sound effect and music performance in movies for the money I paid, particularly when viewing Atmos content. But if it's 5.1 or 2.1 content, the dialogue is almost not understandable in most scenes, and I cannot manage to accomplish proper EQ/volume settings to get clear dialogue without action scenes blowing my ears out.
I did all my Reddit searches and tips to get the most out of the system.

I am open to spend up to $3,000 all in if it keeps me happy for 10+ years, my only requirement is wireless surround sound speakers.
I attached a picture of first setup with the LG TV and LG sound bar, before I centered everything out.
Watching YouTube reviews of Samsung Q950A, Bose 900, Sonos Arc, Klipsch Cinema 1200, Sony HT-A7000, Sony HT-A9 (I know not a soundbar), everybody seems to review everything very positive. Open to suggestions NOT from big-box stores.
Any recommendations for my situation of hard surfaces throughout? I am not afraid to put in the work to do any calibration and fiddling with EQ settings to bring out the best sound.









Edit: If you're wondering, my neighbors are dope and they don't mind me absolutely blasting my system in the evenings.


----------



## MrElusive

bdrex28 said:


> Thank you, I was kind of in a hurry and ended up getting a brand new Q950A Samsung for a steal , the LG sounds super intriguing though so I can always sell the Samsung if needed.


Do you have any feedback for us on the Q950A?


----------



## [DT]

MrElusive said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Looking for a recommendation for a sound bar for my apartment.
> Last June, bought an LG OLED TV, and LG SN8YG Sound Bar for my apartment. Hard floor tile, no carpet or area rug at all.
> Happy with the TV, quite frustrated with the soundbar, specifically the dialogue. I find it very hard to understand what people are saying. I have done the auto calibration which makes it better, and I constantly adjust settings suited to the content I am watching. But alas, maybe partially due to hard flooring with no sound absorption, the dialogue is just junk.
> I later added the wireless surround sound speaker kit which helped add a lot more presence to the sound. I am generally happy with its sound effect and music performance in movies for the money I paid, particularly when viewing Atmos content. But if it's 5.1 or 2.1 content, the dialogue is almost not understandable in most scenes, and I cannot manage to accomplish proper EQ/volume settings to get clear dialogue without action scenes blowing my ears out.
> I did all my Reddit searches and tips to get the most out of the system.
> 
> I am open to spend up to $3,000 all in if it keeps me happy for 10+ years, my only requirement is wireless surround sound speakers.
> I attached a picture of first setup with the LG TV and LG sound bar, before I centered everything out.
> Watching YouTube reviews of Samsung Q950A, Bose 900, Sonos Arc, Klipsch Cinema 1200, Sony HT-A7000, Sony HT-A9 (I know not a soundbar), everybody seems to review everything very positive. Open to suggestions NOT from big-box stores.
> Any recommendations for my situation of hard surfaces throughout? I am not afraid to put in the work to do any calibration and fiddling with EQ settings to bring out the best sound.
> 
> Edit: If you're wondering, my neighbors are dope and they don't mind me absolutely blasting my system in the evenings.


Howdy.

I did a pretty good bit of research, and I kept coming back to Sonos.

I'd been interested in their gear for a while, I have friends that love it, not just the audio itself, but the overall ownership experience.

I could've done a full set of replacement speakers, run wire, continued to use the AVR, etc., and I've certainly spent a ton of money in the past on discrete setups, heck, I recall spending, well, a bunch, on just a stereo setup for audio only. Recently though, we've gotten all about simplicity, big returns for minimum effort, less clutter, to put it franky: less crap.

Sonos seemed to be a perfect mix of:

Audio quality
Features
Convenience/simplicity
Design/aesthetics

They also seem to be pretty active with development and improvements, for example, they recently added "smart" functions for volume which works perfectly, so now I can "Hey Sonos" (snicker ...) to the Arc and easily do things like adjust the volume.

The setup experience is so Apple-like, Sonos definitely shares some DNA, unbox (really nice packaging, just like opening a Mac), plug in the power, open the Sonos app, it sees the device, register it into the living room, it knows if you have existing Sonos gear, configures everything, it does an update on the firmware, changes the tuning/crossover points to work with existing product, done.

The sound really fills the room, 11 discrete drivers, amps, it's pretty powerful, it's easily too loud. The main TV room where it's located is 14x14 with an open "back wall" that leads into a 18+ deep (and same width) kitchen area and it's loud and extraordinarily clear standing in there as well, and even back to my office in the corner.

Sounds quality? It's pretty fantastic, especially the depth/soundstaging, dialogue is beautifully clear and isolated (a huge thing for us), there's additional modes to tweak the latter. Some of the effects from the side channels are crazy, I've had some reasonably decent surround setups, and this is excellent, with 1/10th the clutter. Does it completely defy the laws of physics? Of course not, but close 

We ran the Arc alone for a few months, just wanted to try it, and the sub availability was sketchy, but once I did score a one, it totally sorts out the low end, moves the Arc into its frequency sweet spots. And music (which wasn't the primary motivation of this purchase) is so good, this may become my primary listening choice (even from a room away).

I love that I can send music directly to the Sonos, and that setting up rooms, groups, etc., is all built right into the product. The iOS app is nicely designed, the "True Tuning" (where you use a device to listen) works really well, there's plenty of manual tuning controls. I love the idea of adding some Sonos speakers to my desk and being able to listen to various sources, including the TV, their ecosystem is very compelling (also considering the new Ray soundbar for the bedroom and there's talk of a new "Mini Sub" which I bet would be a perfect match).

AppleTV >> TV >> Sonos, that's it (I have a Airport downstairs setup as an AP, and using the ethernet ports for the ATV/Arc, used to have a switch, but it was mostly unused).

The room is so much less crowded, thrilled with the final result of audio + aesthetics + features. Our setup is now: 

Since our TV is on a wall mount (and original Mantel Mount!), I went with the Sanus product specifically designed for the Arc, It bolts into the VESA mounts on the TV then supplies replacement hardware for your original mounting bracket, very clever design - it's adjustable vertically and horizontally, so you can get it perfectly under and in front of the TV.

I have about $1500 into this setup: Arc at 15% discount, Sub at 21% discount (as a refurb, which again, like Apple is the way to go when available), and the Sanus mount from Costco for $89 (about 1/2 the price direct or Amazon).


----------



## xxKNSxx

Leviro said:


> I am looking at getting a soundbar for my new TV (Hisense U8G) and I have seen some reports that there are compatibility issues with some of them. Ideally I want one that is just a soundbar (limited power and no need for a sub/satellite speakers), with eARC, DTS and Dolby Atmos support, less than 600$ and has HDMI In with decent enough latency. That last part is the most optional and the best I've found that fits all this criteria is the Sonos Beam Gen 2.
> 
> I would appreciate any further recommendations that fit the criteria as best as possible!


I just picked up the same TV what soundbar did you end up going with? I've been also looking at the Sonos Arc, Bose 900 and Q900A


----------



## MrElusive

Thank you, Bender Bending Rodriguez 
It looks like I may have to go for the Sonos especially since it's available in all white.
Only thing I'd be missing is the upfiring rear speakers such as on the Sony HT-A09.
I am partial to the Bose but it is kind of out because reviews are saying the surrounds are lackluster at best.


----------



## iScape

Hi. I'm looking for a soundbar that supports wireless surrounds !through dedicated wireless receiver, so surrounds have to be connected to the physical box (wired, though I will be happy if they're connected via Bluetooth which is unlikely) ). At the same time, transmitter !has to be "integrated" into the soundbar (so there is no stand-alone device), thus SVS and RocketFish are out of scope.

Can you please help me to list such soundbars?
An example could be Denon's Amp HS2 that works with Denon's soundbars (I'm aware that Denon has dedicated wireless surrounds that allows to skip Amp and connect directly to Denon's soundbar).
I plan to connect "arbitrary" speakers to the transmitter, not necessarily Denon's surrounds. Thank you!


----------



## rockysocky

I’ve been looking at upgrading my sound system right now it’s a Nakamichi 9.2.4 from 2018. I want the new version (the one with eARC) and I see a lot of new sound bar systems with eARC, but I don’t have an eARC tv (I have an LG C8). My question is should I get the new Nakamichi system now or wait until I get a tv with eARC? What would be the difference with or without eARC?


----------



## xxKNSxx

[DT] said:


> Howdy.
> 
> I did a pretty good bit of research, and I kept coming back to Sonos.
> 
> I'd been interested in their gear for a while, I have friends that love it, not just the audio itself, but the overall ownership experience.
> 
> I could've done a full set of replacement speakers, run wire, continued to use the AVR, etc., and I've certainly spent a ton of money in the past on discrete setups, heck, I recall spending, well, a bunch, on just a stereo setup for audio only. Recently though, we've gotten all about simplicity, big returns for minimum effort, less clutter, to put it franky: less crap.
> 
> Sonos seemed to be a perfect mix of:
> 
> Audio quality
> Features
> Convenience/simplicity
> Design/aesthetics
> 
> They also seem to be pretty active with development and improvements, for example, they recently added "smart" functions for volume which works perfectly, so now I can "Hey Sonos" (snicker ...) to the Arc and easily do things like adjust the volume.
> 
> The setup experience is so Apple-like, Sonos definitely shares some DNA, unbox (really nice packaging, just like opening a Mac), plug in the power, open the Sonos app, it sees the device, register it into the living room, it knows if you have existing Sonos gear, configures everything, it does an update on the firmware, changes the tuning/crossover points to work with existing product, done.
> 
> The sound really fills the room, 11 discrete drivers, amps, it's pretty powerful, it's easily too loud. The main TV room where it's located is 14x14 with an open "back wall" that leads into a 18+ deep (and same width) kitchen area and it's loud and extraordinarily clear standing in there as well, and even back to my office in the corner.
> 
> Sounds quality? It's pretty fantastic, especially the depth/soundstaging, dialogue is beautifully clear and isolated (a huge thing for us), there's additional modes to tweak the latter. Some of the effects from the side channels are crazy, I've had some reasonably decent surround setups, and this is excellent, with 1/10th the clutter. Does it completely defy the laws of physics? Of course not, but close
> 
> We ran the Arc alone for a few months, just wanted to try it, and the sub availability was sketchy, but once I did score a one, it totally sorts out the low end, moves the Arc into its frequency sweet spots. And music (which wasn't the primary motivation of this purchase) is so good, this may become my primary listening choice (even from a room away).
> 
> I love that I can send music directly to the Sonos, and that setting up rooms, groups, etc., is all built right into the product. The iOS app is nicely designed, the "True Tuning" (where you use a device to listen) works really well, there's plenty of manual tuning controls. I love the idea of adding some Sonos speakers to my desk and being able to listen to various sources, including the TV, their ecosystem is very compelling (also considering the new Ray soundbar for the bedroom and there's talk of a new "Mini Sub" which I bet would be a perfect match).
> 
> AppleTV >> TV >> Sonos, that's it (I have a Airport downstairs setup as an AP, and using the ethernet ports for the ATV/Arc, used to have a switch, but it was mostly unused).
> 
> The room is so much less crowded, thrilled with the final result of audio + aesthetics + features. Our setup is now:
> 
> Since our TV is on a wall mount (and original Mantel Mount!), I went with the Sanus product specifically designed for the Arc, It bolts into the VESA mounts on the TV then supplies replacement hardware for your original mounting bracket, very clever design - it's adjustable vertically and horizontally, so you can get it perfectly under and in front of the TV.
> 
> I have about $1500 into this setup: Arc at 15% discount, Sub at 21% discount (as a refurb, which again, like Apple is the way to go when available), and the Sanus mount from Costco for $89 (about 1/2 the price direct or Amazon).


I've been contemplating going with the Sonos Arc myself and just wondering your thoughts on an open box? New it's $1099.99+tax CAD and I could get it for $949.99 open box. We have a small house and small viewing space where we would be using this so was also wondering how much you think the sub is necessary. The sub alone is also $949.99 new.


----------



## giedrys

Any decent standalone SB that let you easily connect you own sub to it?


----------



## [DT]

xxKNSxx said:


> I've been contemplating going with the Sonos Arc myself and just wondering your thoughts on an open box? New it's $1099.99+tax CAD and I could get it for $949.99 open box. We have a small house and small viewing space where we would be using this so was also wondering how much you think the sub is necessary. The sub alone is also $949.99 new.


Hey, sorry, I don't have notifications on for this forum and I don't frequent it that often (just got back from a week of travel too).

Anyway ...

By open box do you mean direct from Sonos? Or like a big box electronics store? (ex: Best Buy) If it's the former, yes, if you can score one, go with the refurb, it'll be nearly new and have a full warranty (and be inspected by Sonos). The latter? For me it would depend on the condition, like a "new", but just open with full warranty, sure!

I ran the Arc for about 6 months before I picked up the Sub. The Arc alone will give you super clear dialog, excellent effects and pretty good low end, but if you watch a movie with a lot of low end impact (like an action type film), you definitely miss some of the experience. Same for music, the Arc alone is outstanding in terms of range and clarity, but it can only do so much on the low end.

When you add the Sub, the system also re-configures, so the Arc it moved into its perfect sweet spot, and not asked to attempt to fill that mid/low-sub end of the frequency, so that makes the mid/upper and higher end even better.

Now if you're not running it at higher volume, and/or expecting low end on movies, like really deep, room filling bass, if upper-mid, and dialog clarity with some very slick immersive type effects are enough, then an Arc alone with do it for you.

What you might really want to consider, is one of the smaller, less expensive sound bars from Sonos, like the new Ray or a Gen 2 Beam - and word-on-the-street is Sonos is going to release a Mini Sub of some sort, I would think at 40-50% the cost of the current Gen 3 Sub. Especially for your application, I think you'd be happier with a Ray or Beam + Sub vs. just an Arc.

I was going to move the AVR and speakers into the main bedroom, but after experiencing the Sonos in the TV room, I'm going to do a Ray in the bedroom - no wires, no speakers, no stands, and probably wait to see what happens with the Mini sub product (I think a Gen 3 sub would be overkill for the bedroom).


----------



## Hunork

Which one would you guys choose between the *Samsung HW-A550 *vs *LG SN5*? They both cost the exact same price right now in my country.


----------



## GoChiefs

I'm thinking about the new entry-level Vizio M213AD-K8. But since my TV is the Sony X90J, should I choose an entry-level Sony soundbar?


----------



## GoChiefs

IIRC, the blue store doesn't have demos of sound bars. Is there a store that does? I'm skeptical and need to be convinced before I spend money on sound. I keep thinking that I have a small living room and the ATSC 3.0 sound quality is good enough. My happiness is heavily slanted toward picture quality instead of sound.


----------



## ThatThereTim

Hi folks,

I've been looking at getting a sound bar for my PC. 

Reqs.: <80cm, Bluetooth, ideally optical too. "Reasonably" priced: £300~ range. Never intending to use it on a TV so I can skip HDMI. It's going to sit under the main monitor here (image attached)

Contenders so far are Yamaha C20 and Denon Home 550 (which is 2x the price of the Yamaha 😬). Anyone got any recommendations? Or thoughts on my choices so far?

Any help is most appreciated! ❤


----------



## Stinklez

A warning and a recommendation:

I used a corporate discount to pick up a Samsung HW-Q600b for peanuts— $250 — and grabbed a pair of wireless rear surrounds at Best Buy for a steal — but the first unit died after about a week of minimal usage- started behaving erratically and then stopped playing audio from any source— usb firmware update failed.

Replacement sounded fantastic a few weeks later when I RMA’d it after frustrating experience with “tech support “ … and died identically a week later. Samsung told me to hold on returning that and wait for a dedicated call back. Never came. 

I returned unit 2 and then googled the issue to see if it was widespread. Not much evidence but I stumbled onto the Samsung.com reviews of the unit…. And every single one was a one-star review of identical unit deaths. I’m guessing the entire batch got bad firmware. They stopped selling it or ran out of stock. Hopefully the former.

Anyway if you do end up with one, I’d try updating the firmware BEFORE using it. There is an updated firmware download.


----------



## JimGah

Stinklez said:


> A warning and a recommendation:
> 
> I used a corporate discount to pick up a Samsung HW-Q600b for peanuts— $250 — and grabbed a pair of wireless rear surrounds at Best Buy for a steal — but the first unit died after about a week of minimal usage- started behaving erratically and then stopped playing audio from any source— usb firmware update failed.
> 
> Replacement sounded fantastic a few weeks later when I RMA’d it after frustrating experience with “tech support “ … and died identically a week later. Samsung told me to hold on returning that and wait for a dedicated call back. Never came.
> 
> I returned unit 2 and then googled the issue to see if it was widespread. Not much evidence but I stumbled onto the Samsung.com reviews of the unit…. And every single one was a one-star review of identical unit deaths. I’m guessing the entire batch got bad firmware. They stopped selling it or ran out of stock. Hopefully the former.
> 
> Anyway if you do end up with one, I’d try updating the firmware BEFORE using it. There is an updated firmware download.


I work on these units for a major Brick and Mortar retailer and I guarantee it's widespread, but very new. Also affected HW-Q60B (apparently same bar without atmos) and HW-B450 (entry level unit). Avoid these at all costs. We noticed a huge influx of these about 2 weeks ago and attempted to contact Samsung for support. They are staying quiet. I haven't checked for service bulletins in a while but they can't keep up on parts so are authorizing returns (we normally repair the units and the manufacturer provides the parts and pays us for the repair). The vast majority are failing within the 2 week return period and most are coming back in the factory box so that means before the customer has a chance to throw away the box.

Don't waste your time with the Firmware update, this is a hardware failure and I don't think the FW will fix anything. I'm assuming Samsung got a batch of bad ICs or had a seriously bad run of PCBs.


----------



## JimGah

GoChiefs said:


> IIRC, the blue store doesn't have demos of sound bars. Is there a store that does? I'm skeptical and need to be convinced before I spend money on sound. I keep thinking that I have a small living room and the ATSC 3.0 sound quality is good enough. My happiness is heavily slanted toward picture quality instead of sound.


Probably depends on your local store. And even if they have a demo it won't replicate your home setup If you're happy with your TV audio stay happy.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I have a 2 year old Vizio 5.1.2 sound bar thats still working great.


----------



## JimGah

TheRatPatrol said:


> I have a 2 year old Vizio 5.1.2 sound bar thats still working great.


There's no reason it shouldn't be working as long as you're not storing it outside or spilling drinks on it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

JimGah said:


> There's no reason it shouldn't be working as long as you're not storing it outside or spilling drinks on it.


I know. I was just chiming in letting everyone know Vizio is a good choice, since Samsung is having issues and there’s a lot of questions here but not a lot of answers.


----------



## Stinklez

JimGah said:


> I work on these units for a major Brick and Mortar retailer and I guarantee it's widespread, but very new. Also affected HW-Q60B (apparently same bar without atmos) and HW-B450 (entry level unit). Avoid these at all costs. We noticed a huge influx of these about 2 weeks ago and attempted to contact Samsung for support. They are staying quiet. I haven't checked for service bulletins in a while but they can't keep up on parts so are authorizing returns (we normally repair the units and the manufacturer provides the parts and pays us for the repair). The vast majority are failing within the 2 week return period and most are coming back in the factory box so that means before the customer has a chance to throw away the box.
> 
> Don't waste your time with the Firmware update, this is a hardware failure and I don't think the FW will fix anything. I'm assuming Samsung got a batch of bad ICs or had a seriously bad run of PCBs.


Thanks for restoring my sanity Jim! I figured out pretty quickly after the replacement unit arrived that the issue was either VERY widespread or as you point out, likely ubiquitous for this model. What's crazy to me is that:

a. The Samsung "tech" help isn't just uselesss, it's actively harmful to the customer loyalty -- and they don't even have a way to report/signal an emerging, obvious issue. Like, if they get ten calls with the same issue, back to back, they treat each one like a single incident.

b. Tech assistance literally ignores all the information you give, can't understand what you're actually telling them, and follows useless script no matter what.

c. I was told to wait 48 hours for a call that never came, then told that because I waited 48 hours I had missed my chance to return it. I obviously fought that and won, but holy heck that's basically _fraud_.

d. When they did attempt a "make good" they offered to price match a replacement unit, but they had already obviously withdrawn it from sale. So they were offering to honor my existing order with a unit they no longer stocked, then sent me a "cart link" for a completely different item (the super slim but technically lower spec designer unit) which was a mistake anyway. I called (chatted) to fix that and they basically accused me of trying to wrangle a discounted bar from them. It was insane.


Finally, it's PURE SPECULATION AND SUPERSTITION, but I definitely got the feeling there was a software/handshake component to the issue -- I tried fixing it obviously, but with two Samsung TV sets - a Premiere Projector and a Frame TV -- both ostensibly Tizen -- the failures each "felt" connected to the communication with the TVs. In both instances, I set up, everything worked, multiple power cycles but VERY short duration of test. One failed in about a week, the other a day or two different. The broken unit reviews all seem to be paired with Samsung TVs and typically in about two plus hours of use. That might be aligned with my usage times, only mine were short sessions over days. So there may be a specific countdown to failure that kicks off, but only while in active use (vs sleep, off).

I work in software/hardware and obviously stuff like CEC, eArc etc can create tons of crash/fail scenarios, but there's almost no way that this model/software could have gone through even BASIC normal use case testing without showing a fault. Which is why I wondered if it might be firmware related. It's pretty common to have old/bad firm/software in market that hits a snag on something external, so I have sympathy for the issue, but NONE for the customer service solution.

Also, the speakers and hardware aren't totally failing -- there's a couple of things you can tinker with that create a brief snippet of functional audio from the bar, less than a second, usually switching between sources -- took a while to figure out if that was the TV speakers activating, but it was definitely the bar.

Anyway, I ended up finding a gloriously cheap Q900 open box at Best Buy, so apparently I am a sucker for punishment. I used the small "discount" make good from Samsung to buy a pair of rear wireless surrounds. If it all works properly, it will actually have worked in my favor to a point. But this was by far the most exhausting CustServ experience I've ever had and my expectations are usually "this will suck"

One last thing, the Q600 doesn't have any analog input -- BT, wifi and Optical are the closest comparisons since none of them (typically) do as much weird HDMI handshake stuff, but NO input worked after fail. I do wonder if 3.5mm in would just work and bypass whatever it is.


----------



## JimGah

Have they actually stopped selling the Q600B? As far as I know they are still selling them. Best Buy and Amazon both have them still listed on their websites.
Samsung hasn't released any service bulletins or communicated anything to us (at least anything that has gotten down to my level). 

Every bar we've gotten* (and I've personally tested dozens) powers on but has no audio, maybe 1 or 2 I've gotten brief audio as you described when switching sources, and some of them the volume +/- buttons appear to work (the numeric volume level increases on the display) but many of them that doesn't even work. They do allow me cycle through the inputs. 

I don't believe it's firmware because we're seeing reports like yours that it worked fine for a few days/hours/weeks then it quit. Some people are saying they heard an audible pop. You're right that HDMI/CEC has complicated handshaking that can sometimes be wonky, but I don't think that's the case here. BT still pairs, HDMI video is passed through, the TV thinks ARC is working (it turns off the TV speakers) but there's no audio from the bar no matter the source.

Interesting point about analog inputs. I don't know the answer because we don't diag. these to that level. Everything is surface mount on sound bars so we only diag/repair at board level and once we started seeing multiple repeats with the same issue on these, we didn't even open them up.


*Q60 and Q600, the B450 also loses front panel display so it appears to be a power issue (it's not). I haven't bothered to dig into the schematics to see which ICs these all share.


----------



## JimGah

Interesting note about failure reports being paired with Samsung TVs, I haven't seen that, though most of mine are customer returns because they failed so quickly and that information wouldn't be relayed to me. Some say specifically that bluetooth audio isn't working, but I think that just because that's the simplest thing they test at the return counter.


I have not seen anything like this with the Q900 so hopefully that works out for you. That's a pretty big upgrade from the Q600.




Stinklez said:


> b. Tech assistance literally ignores all the information you give, can't understand what you're actually telling them, and follows useless script no matter what.


As the an actual technician this is infuriating to me as well. First tier tech support (the return counter) frequently doesn't understand anything doesn't listen to the customer and doesn't pass on any helpful information. When I get the unit I'm very frequently working blind. And of course most of my customers aren't as knowledgeable as the people here so if I call them they usually can't answer any of my questions ("I don't know what input I'm using, you guys hooked it up for me", and of course the installers don't document anything because it was working when they walked out).


----------



## chris.dempsey

Can anyone help me with soundbar suggestions for a media wall please?

This is my first post, please go easy. 

We had a media wall built to house the TV in a column akin to a chimney breast with a recess to hold a soundbar sized 1290x830x160mm. It's fully enclosed on ask but the front side.

In hindsight it would have been better to ask first but decisions were made and now the goal is to find an acceptable solution.

Obviously it's a tight fit meaning that upwards and side firing drivers will be restricted as will rear ports. The room is square and the sofa 3.5m from the wall.

I had imagined a front firing Soundbar with Google Assistant built in plus separate sub would be easy to come by.

However all mid range and above gear seems to be loaded with DTS, Atmos and all sorts of other technology I've never heard of. All of which require the Soundbar to be in clear space to function correctly and not muddle the sound.

The the things I'm looking for are


a decent music experience, clean, fairly loud and with an almost abnoxious level of bass - nothing high res, just Google Music
more depth so the TV is a little more room filling - just for council tv and Sky basic, no DVDs, 7 channel sound sources or anything like that

I'm driven by aesthetics almost as much as the sound. The Bose Soundbar 7 or 900 with Sub 500 was looking good until I learned about the side and top firing drivers.

As was a Sony HT-A7000 which I found ex. dem for half price but it's 10mm to wide to fit in the wall. TV is Sony, brand consistency would be nice but not essential.

Can anyone suggest some options? Or educate me about whether some drivers can be disabled (electronically, not with pliers), or at least turned down enough that they won't disturb the sound?

I'm no audiophile, but I do need something that can be heard over the tinnitus (bass abuse when I was younger).

Thanks


----------



## JimGah

How about the HTA-3000? It's only front firing.


----------



## chris.dempsey

The Sony HT-A3000 looks like an interesting option, thank you. Guess it didn't show in previous searches as it's not available in the UK for another month or so.

Will give this some strong consideration.

ps. search HTA-3000 and you'll find a Hitachi radio tuner from the 80s.


----------



## TrickerZ

Looking for a sound bar for our bedroom. It's mostly for music and the plan is to hook up a Raspberry Pi running snapcast to it for whole home audio. I can use HDMI or pretty much anything else with a proper DAC on the Pi, and it really only needs inputs for the Pi and a Roku. Must have a good wireless sub and decent sized mids for a good crossover without a huge gap. I don't care about surround, so 2.1 is fine. I'd like to be able to control it over the network if possible (and Spotify is always nice), but worst case I can use a blaster connected to the Pi to change inputs, so it would need discreet input buttons on the remote in that case. Looking to spend less than $1k, but will entertain more if nothing below $1k fits the bill. I want to mount it to a TV mount as well, so if you have a good mount for it, I'd like to know. From what I've been reading, some of the Sony ones are pretty good, so I've started looking at those, but sounds like the mids are a little weak. Thanks for any insights!


----------



## mjconnor10

We’re renovating our family room. It’s going to be absolutely cavernous compared to what it was. I don’t need home cinema quality, that’s not what this space is for. But the speakers on my TCL Series 6 (2020?) aren’t going to cut it. And despite the size of the room, a sub isn’t an option. What I need:


budget: ~$400
no sub
eARC to work/sync with Roku remote
wall-mountable

I’d love for it to have some up-firing speakers for some passable Atmos to fill the room, but understand that the budget probably eliminates that. Happy to listen to options of “a new X is likely a really good fit for your budget, but keep an eye out for a used Y in Classifieds because it’ll get you more bang/buck”.


----------



## SourTurtle

Debating between a Sonos Arc with Sub and Surrounds, HT-A9 with Sub, or Q990B which comes with Sub and Rears. Anyone have any experience that can sway me one way or the other?


----------



## Stinklez

chris.dempsey said:


> Can anyone help me with soundbar suggestions for a media wall please?
> 
> This is my first post, please go easy.
> 
> We had a media wall built to house the TV in a column akin to a chimney breast with a recess to hold a soundbar sized 1290x830x160mm. It's fully enclosed on ask but the front side.
> 
> In hindsight it would have been better to ask first but decisions were made and now the goal is to find an acceptable solution.
> 
> Obviously it's a tight fit meaning that upwards and side firing drivers will be restricted as will rear ports. The room is square and the sofa 3.5m from the wall.
> 
> I had imagined a front firing Soundbar with Google Assistant built in plus separate sub would be easy to come by.
> 
> However all mid range and above gear seems to be loaded with DTS, Atmos and all sorts of other technology I've never heard of. All of which require the Soundbar to be in clear space to function correctly and not muddle the sound.
> 
> The the things I'm looking for are
> 
> 
> a decent music experience, clean, fairly loud and with an almost abnoxious level of bass - nothing high res, just Google Music
> more depth so the TV is a little more room filling - just for council tv and Sky basic, no DVDs, 7 channel sound sources or anything like that
> 
> I'm driven by aesthetics almost as much as the sound. The Bose Soundbar 7 or 900 with Sub 500 was looking good until I learned about the side and top firing drivers.
> 
> As was a Sony HT-A7000 which I found ex. dem for half price but it's 10mm to wide to fit in the wall. TV is Sony, brand consistency would be nice but not essential.
> 
> Can anyone suggest some options? Or educate me about whether some drivers can be disabled (electronically, not with pliers), or at least turned down enough that they won't disturb the sound?
> 
> I'm no audiophile, but I do need something that can be heard over the tinnitus (bass abuse when I was younger).
> 
> Thanks


In the grand tradition of bypassing your plainly stated needs....Have you considered any of the following?

1. LG Gallery GX soundbar. I've actually tested this a bunch and I LOVE how it sounds and looks -- given how slender it is. It is designed to fit flush on your wall directly under or over a flush mounted LG Gallery OLED -- but is a standard width for almost any 65 inch TV, so you could get that matching look on any minimal bezel 65 inchset, or center it. It protrudes less than an inch or two from the wall -- but you get full Atmos from bounced/directional cones/tweeters and can hide the sub anywhere -- and I believe you can add wireless rears. There's also a couple of other slimline bars -- Samsung makes one that comes in black or white. Not as flat/flush as the LG, but very slim and white mounted ABOVE your TV would maybe be subtle enough?
2. Mount a bar that simply sticks out of the recess allowing the front/side firing elements to do their thing? I have an ugly but workable solution for my basement media room that uses clamps on my media cabinet so the soundbar fits in front of my UST projector. It's hideous! But sounds great.
3. If you have AV furniture under your setup (with say, console, blu-ray player etc) then several Atmos soundbars will work just FINE if set up on the floor, flush with the front of your furniture. Some will tune themselves to account for the blockage.
4. Wild Card: Amazon Echo Studios with Sub -- set up as a Home Theater Group -- these are much more forgiving about placement and will create a pretty symmetrical sounding field regardless off where you stick 'em (within reason) and the simple cylinder shapes are easy to hide, like pots or plants. ONLY works with Atmos via a Fire TV device (4k Max stick adds eArc support wirelessly so it will give you Atmos from your other devices) but if you only care about 2.1 stereo or basic 5.1 I believe the optical connection will give you that.


SUPER WILD CARD OUTLIER: Yamaha YSP 5600 -- You'd have to use like #3 above, but I just remembered that almost all the directional speakers on it fire outward and up diagonally and it works really well in confined spaces once set up for the room.

You also sound like you almost don't really need a "soundbar" and that a great standalone speaker would work -- any number of Harmon Kardon/Bang and Olufsen one box speakers connected via analog.


----------



## Stinklez

mjconnor10 said:


> We’re renovating our family room. It’s going to be absolutely cavernous compared to what it was. I don’t need home cinema quality, that’s not what this space is for. But the speakers on my TCL Series 6 (2020?) aren’t going to cut it. And despite the size of the room, a sub isn’t an option. What I need:
> For
> 
> budget: ~$400
> no sub
> eARC to work/sync with Roku remote
> wall-mountable
> 
> I’d love for it to have some up-firing speakers for some passable Atmos to fill the room, but understand that the budget probably eliminates that. Happy to listen to options of “a new X is likely a really good fit for your budget, but keep an eye out for a used Y in Classifieds because it’ll get you more bang/buck”.


Posting link first because this is on sale at Amazon for half price right now -- and might actually work for you! A new, discounted LG GX gallery soundbar. 420 watts, mounts flush against wall, includes special mount. Loud enough I think. And the price makes it feel like a bargain. This is $800+ at Best Buy right now. It's handsome and svelte and the wireless sub can be hidden anywhere. Slightly more than your budget but a lot for the money.



Amazon.com



It's designed to match LG Gallery TVs -- but any 65 inch TV will look almost perfect with this and you can center it for other sizes and still look bespoke.

You're actually in a good spot for Open Box/Refurbs -- but when you say "no sub" are you saying you don't want one, can't have one or don't currently possess one? If you're going to have Atmos for movies, the Sub does a lot more than just bass, because a lot of Atmos mix uses LFE and sub output for texture, like a kind of canvas or even acoustic foundation. On games, you might just need it for locating objects/players in a 3D space and won't care, I guess.

Most big brand subs are Wall Mountable and very easily. Samsung and LG in fact usually INCLUDE the hardware -- simple brackets with keyholes for slotted discs so the bar simply hangs onto the wall or hardware. If you can find a Samsung HW-Q9*** series -- refurb or open box, most of those are EXTREMELY big sounding space filling bars.

I also REALLY like higher end, even older Yamaha bars. Extremely good fidelity and some decent bargains out there.


----------



## azlan96

Hi, I have a LG 55UM7600 , which does not support eARC if I am not mistaken. Not sure if it even supports Dolby Atmos. I am only going to watch Netflix, Disney+ and Cable TV

I am planning to buy a budget soundbar. These are 4 of my options

The first 3 has the exact same prices between them ($540, I am in Malaysia, so this is the price over here)

1. Samsung Q800B
2. LG S90QY
3. Sonos Beam Gen 2

The 4th one is around $640, so $100 more.

4. Samsung Q930B

Should I get the most expensive one or the earlier 3 is good enough, if it is, then which one?


----------



## JimGah

JimGah said:


> We noticed a huge influx of these about 2 weeks ago and attempted to contact Samsung for support. They are staying quiet. I haven't checked for service bulletins in a while but *they can't keep up on parts so are authorizing returns* (we normally repair the units and the manufacturer provides the parts and pays us for the repair). The vast majority are failing within the 2 week return period and most are coming back in the factory box so that means before the customer has a chance to throw away the box.


Well we're no longer getting RAs, they are sending parts again. I got parts for 5 or 6 Samsung soundbars today. It'll be a few weeks/months before we know if they've actually fixed the problem or are just replacing old parts with new defective ones.


----------



## Techno-Bob

I'm hoping someone can help me find the right sound bar. Not looking to spend much. I only have a 32" LG LED tv and need a sound bar, but I'm not looking to spend more than say $100 or so, maybe $150. Mainly what I'm looking for is 2.1 or 3.1 channels because many of the horror movies coming up for Halloween that I have on DVD struggle with dialogue. 

Front room is about 20' square and the couch is about 15' away from the tv. sometimes 10' when I drag it closer if I don't want to wear my glasses to watch it. 

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## JimGah

Techno-Bob said:


> I'm not looking to spend more than say $100 or so, maybe $150. Mainly what I'm looking for is 2.1 or 3.1 channels


You get what you pay for. Anything will be better than TV speakers but at that price point run to best buy and get hisense or insignia. https://www.bestbuy.com/site/hisens...eless-subwoofer-black/6475772.p?skuId=6475772 comes with a sub, but wireless subs are notoriously unreliable. Another option is https://www.amazon.com/Sony-Speaker...mzn1.fos.006c50ae-5d4c-4777-9bc0-4513d670b6bc but the built in "bass reflex speaker" is not going to be a satisfactory replacement for a true subwoofer.


----------



## cdheer

I've got both a $99 TCL and a low-end Samsung sound bars, and both have wireless subs that work well.

The TCL is in my bedroom. It definitely lacks somewhat in terms of bass punch (it has like a 6" sub), but overall it's good for my bedroom and a huge upgrade over TV speakers.


----------



## mjconnor10

I saw a Samsung q7cb at Costco for $220 off. Is this one of those weird Costco-only serial numbers? I can’t find it anywhere for info.


----------



## PolishDude

Looking to add a relatively cheap sound bar to the bedroom to sit under my LG 55" OLED E8, I purchased a a LG S65Q as an open box from Best Buy for $160 but wondering if I can do better spending under $300? The main thing that is lacking on it is bass from the wireless sub. I don't need anything too crazy as outside of my bedroom is my media room with a 120" screen with dual SVS subwoofers but wife and I will still watch a movie in bed pretty often.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I did a walk through of Best Buy today and they had a dozen retuned open box LG sound bars on display. I guess stay away from them.


----------



## JimGah

The common issue with LGs has been the sub getting bricked after a firmware update. Most of the ones I'm seeing are well outside of the return period. We're still seeing a ton of new model Samsungs failing shortly after purchase.


----------



## Rez5t

I want a recommendation to pair with a Sony A80K that's in a living room. 

I am passing on doing the bookshelves to appease the wife which is no biggie, because this isn't in my media room. 

I know that soundbars are roundly condemned by enthusiasts, so since that's the route that I have to go, which ones are worth me considering given their limited options?

I don't want to underpay because it's "just a soundbar" but I also don't want to overpay given it won't perform up to bookshelf standards.


----------



## JimGah

Do you have a budget in mind? Are surround speakers out of the picture as well? Is the objection with bookshelf speakers the actual speakers, or the wires that go with them?


----------



## Rez5t

JimGah said:


> Do you have a budget in mind? Are surround speakers out of the picture as well? Is the objection with bookshelf speakers the actual speakers, or the wires that go with them?


Surround sound is out as well. I am definitely okay with this given that I will have a full media room that will be decked out. This TV is in the living room.
So this is mostly to have some audio above the onboard speakers on the TV...which we all know is crappy.

I haven't priced these before but definitely less than $1,000.


----------



## JimGah

Personally, I'd go HTA-5000. Sounds 1000x better than TV speakers even without the sub, does "virtual" surround (for whatever it's worth) and you can always add the sub and surrounds down the road if circumstances change.

Another interesting option is the JBL Bar 9.1 It has battery powered detachable surrounds. They dock to the bar to charge but can be detached and are true wireless surrounds when you want that shouldn't upset the wife too much.


----------



## Ste298

*6 Things To Look For When Buying the Best Soundbar for You:*

Where will it live?
What size sound bar should you get?
What are active or passive sound bars, and why are they important?
What are sound bar “channels,” and how many do I need?
What connections do I need?
How will I control the sound bar?
See More to make a final choice here!


----------



## Tommy S

Has anyone looked at the Polk sound bars? I was leaning towards this for my son, but this post talks mostly about the Sony's. Always liked their amps, never liked their speakers.
S2 and S3 are reasonably priced, S3 talks about "voice adjust" for clearer dialogue, which I think is an issue with many soundbars.


----------



## Elton Noway

Unfortunately Polk, just like many other speaker manufacturers have their share of haters and as you discovered this forum has its share of Sony fan boys. That said... I did a ton of reseach a while back when looking for a soundbar for the guest room TV. I endind usp getting the Polk Audio - 2.1-Channel Signa S2 Ultra-Slim Soundbar with Wireless Subwoofer and Dolby Digital They also offer a S3 and S4 depending on the sound you require but the S2 was perfect for my situation and the price didn;t break the bank. No complaints.


----------



## drober30

I'm looking to add a 75" TV on my living room wall, this will take up most the wall space and would require me to remove my Paradigm wall mounted L/R surround channels. Is there an option for a Soundbar to use with a Denon 5.1 AV Receiver, I have a B&W powered sub and B&W rear surround speakers.

I wouldn't mind including the Atmos feature but I have 10' high ceilings so not sure a soundbar with Atmos would pull it off?


----------



## cdheer

I haven't encountered any soundbars recently that will work with an AVR, though I imagine they must exist.


----------



## drober30

cdheer said:


> I haven't encountered any soundbars recently that will work with an AVR, though I imagine they must exist.


In doing some more research, they are called passive soundbars.


----------



## Ale60

Ciao a tutti.


----------



## Ale60

Hello.
I ask for clarity of the dialogues and openness of the sound how does this Bose 900 behave?

For me it is fvery important that they are very good!

I read that someone complains of a dull sound on the side speakers, is it referring to the soundbar itself or to the two surround satellites? (I read that to increase the efficiency of the two rear surrounds it is sufficient to calibrate them by covering them / putting a cloth over them) and the situation becomes perfect.

Another alternative is the Sonso Arc, of this elggo which is slightly better but does not specify in which category.

The complete kits (LG Samsung do not give me confidence I prefer to upgrade a little at a time).

Sonos currently in Italy has promotion: Sonos Arc €900
Sonos Arc + Subwoofer Gen3 €1390
Sonos Arc + Sub Gen3 + One SL Satellites € 1700

While the Bose has: Bose 900 € 750euro
Bose Surround Speakers € 350
Bose Bass Module 500 € 450

I specify that I only use it for bluray films etc. no music
A thousand thanks.


----------



## daddyora

Bose 3-channel 300 soundbar or Kef LSX wireless 2 for improved dialogue on TV/movies ?


----------



## Ale60

If compatible with bose soundbars it can be fine.

Out of curiosity, if I put a center channel connected to the "B" output of my Nad 399 amplifier (right and left speakers Dali Opticon 6 MKII) do you think I can improve the rendering of the dialogues in the films?

What I am looking for is more detail and presence in the voices which I do not have with my 2.1 system (Nad 399 Dali Opticon 6 active B&W 25Cm Subwoofer) where the dialogues are tiring to hear.

A thousand thanks.


----------



## Ale60

Sorry the models are always the same.

But based on your experiences, is there a soundbar to prefer among: Sonos Arc - Bose 900 - Sony HT7000 - Samsung Q990?

Also accurate as single rendering (without Sub and Satellites)

I have read dozens of pages but I did not understand if a brand is better or if one is worth the other.
Thank you.


----------



## daddyora

Ale60 said:


> Sorry the models are always the same.
> 
> But based on your experiences, is there a soundbar to prefer among: Sonos Arc - Bose 900 - Sony HT7000 - Samsung Q990?
> 
> Also accurate as single rendering (without Sub and Satellites)
> 
> I have read dozens of pages but I did not understand if a brand is better or if one is worth the other.
> Thank you.


Not an expert and have old ears. Look at RTINGS.com for direct comparisons. Did the same evaluation and have selected Bose 900 but all are very good. Sony 7000 got negative review by Andrew Robinson.


----------



## Ale60

Thank you very much in fact Sony HT7000 I discarded it (too many different opinions).

I'm only evaluating the Sonos Arc (I read that it is lacking in dialogue is it possible?).

Or Bose 900 which is on offer in Italy at 1000 euros including the Sub Bass module 700 !!!

This promotion is very tempting, then the further along I can add the satellites.

Both very good, probably arc has a little more open sound due to the speakers placed on the sides of the Soundbar, but we are there for performance.
Thanks again.


----------



## jjk454ss

I’m looking for a new soundbar. Replacing a Bose Cinemate 15. Best Buy has the Samsung HW-Q600B and Costco has the Samsung HW-Q7CB but I can’t tell what the difference is. I’m also wondering if these are going to sound better than my Cinemate 15? After redoing our TV room and having issues with the Harmony remote I’m hoping for a wireless sub and something I can control with the LG TV remote or Apple TV remote. 

I am also considering a Bose Soundbar and Sub or maybe LG just because I have an LG TV. I don’t mind spending $700-$800 but if I can keep it under $500 would be great. I’ve got $400 in Best Buy gift cards so hoping to get it at Best Buy but not a big deal.

I haven’t looked at Audio stuff in so long I could use some help. Am I crazy to replace the Cinemate with something else in this price range? Any ideas between these I’ve mentioned or any others? Thank you


----------



## ChicagoChris

Well...I have decided to move off the AVR/5 speakers and a bunch of cables route and go the Soundbar route. . However, like all things AV, I check here first. 

Here are my thoughts:

I have a 55 LG C2 OLED wall mounted. All my wall will ever fit. Looking for something that looks great below it
My room is not very large but has high ceilings and some weird angles and large windows. Room correction is a plus
I'd like Atmos since my setup supports it.
Bonus for either having a sub or adding one later. I like small subs and appreciate the value they add.
I appreciate good sound but I don't think I need to spend a fortune on this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I saw a 4.1 sound bar at Costco. 4.1? Is it missing the center channel, does it combine the center channel into the left and right channels?


----------



## daddyora

ChicagoChris said:


> Well...I have decided to move off the AVR/5 speakers and a bunch of cables route and go the Soundbar route. . However, like all things AV, I check here first.
> 
> Here are my thoughts:
> 
> I have a 55 LG C2 OLED wall mounted. All my wall will ever fit. Looking for something that looks great below it
> My room is not very large but has high ceilings and some weird angles and large windows. Room correction is a plus
> I'd like Atmos since my setup supports it.
> Bonus for either having a sub or adding one later. I like small subs and appreciate the value they add.
> I appreciate good sound but I don't think I need to spend a fortune on this.
> Thanks in advance.


Isn't that ceiling likely to interfer with ATMOS signals from the floor ?


----------



## MrElusive

Hey DT, it's been many months since I posted asking what soundbar to buy, and many months studying for my contractor exams, and NOT watching movies or TV or anything. But now that I am finished and should have some more free time on my hands, I did end up ordering:
The LG S95QR!
It may seem crazy that I am doubling down on LG but from reading reviews, most seem to hint that dialogue is massively cleared up and not like previous LG sound bars, and sound quality is very impressive overall. I guess I went LG because I wanted those upfiring rear speakers, and I am familiar with the LG app for cinema modes and EQ settings and such.
It should arrive tomorrow, I will post up once I get everything hooked up and have a chance to play with it.


----------



## steves40th

500-700 budget. Sound bar with Bass that can play Tidal music off of my Sony 65Inch 90K..
I dont need concert quality, but my 2 soundbars I have for the kids are 12 years old Sony and Samsungs with bass speakers and they still sound pretty darn good..
I just want newer technology etc.
Or, if you think speakers would be better, regular pluggable speakers? AudioEngine A5+, as an example?


----------



## Ale60

@MrElusivo:
Ho trovato LG Q95 in offerta a 900 euro, penso che lo prenderò perché ho sentito il modello precedente in un centro commerciale e mi è piaciuto molto (penso che il nuovo modello sarà ancora più bello). 
Come stai? 
I dialoghi e gli effetti sono buoni? 
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## daddyora

steves40th said:


> 500-700 budget. Sound bar with Bass that can play Tidal music off of my Sony 65Inch 90K..
> I dont need concert quality, but my 2 soundbars I have for the kids are 12 years old Sony and Samsungs with bass speakers and they still sound pretty darn good..
> I just want newer technology etc.
> Or, if you think speakers would be better, regular pluggable speakers? AudioEngine A5+, as an example?


I'm looking around at alternatives as well but our needs differ. You might look at RTings.com for soundbar comparisons.


----------



## rankies

I'm trying to find a soundbar for my Samsung qn65q90 tv. 
The room is about 18*20 but has vaulted ceilings which are 12 ft in the center and 8 ft at the walls. The walls are all windows. Right now I'm just looking for a front bar and wireless sub (currently no electricity at the spot for rear speakers). It's possible I would add rears in the future but not a deal breaker if the bar can't support that.

I've been eyeing up the Samsungs. Mostly the HW-Q800B, HW-Q700B, HW-S800B.

I'm especially not sure how the ceiling would effect the ability to use all the features of the bars.


----------



## steves40th

daddyora said:


> I'm looking around at alternatives as well but our needs differ. You might look at RTings.com for soundbar comparisons.


My room is 19 x 20 with 20 foot cielings. I decided to go ahead and get a earc capable system Sony HT-ST5000 with the subwooofer. I will be honest, my hearing isnt all that great, but, I do want to be able to hear Tidal or even spotify music when at their highest quality as best I can without spending thousands. 
This system is a bit older, but it has very good reviews.. Better than the TV speakers and significantly better than the grand kids sound bars from 2010...


----------



## Ale60

Amazon IT has put LG S95QR Soundbar on promo for 900 euros.

I don't know if he does the same promotions for other states as well.
Try to see.


----------



## Wardog555

rankies said:


> I'm trying to find a soundbar for my Samsung qn65q90 tv.
> The room is about 18*20 but has vaulted ceilings which are 12 ft in the center and 8 ft at the walls. The walls are all windows. Right now I'm just looking for a front bar and wireless sub (currently no electricity at the spot for rear speakers). It's possible I would add rears in the future but not a deal breaker if the bar can't support that.
> 
> I've been eyeing up the Samsungs. Mostly the HW-Q800B, HW-Q700B, HW-S800B.
> 
> I'm especially not sure how the ceiling would effect the ability to use all the features of the bars.


you will not be able to achieve native dolby atmos if this is what your asking. and you will not be able to hear sounds from above you like its intended and designed for.


----------



## rankies

Wardog555 said:


> you will not be able to achieve native dolby atmos if this is what your asking. and you will not be able to hear sounds from above you like its intended and designed for.


Sort of my question. I had that fear so for the three bars in my setup the 700b would be the only one that I would get most of the functionality out of since it doesn't have the up firing speakers.
So I'd see no benefits from either of the 800s over the 700?
The S800 is close to the 700 in price, if it would perform about the same as the 700 I'd consider it because of the slim form


----------



## ACE844

Been out of the audio side for abit and I could use some help for 2 non critical mostly tv and streaming movie complimenting small systems. I'm not looking to get into avr amp and preamp setups for either either location.

I have cn firmovie t1 in 1 location
An 2015 lg led in the other which will be replaced with a trilaser ust.

Room 1 is a rectangle with 8.5foot ceilings. Its 18x11 listening viewing position is about 14 feet from display.

Room 2 is a bedroom 14x12.

I'm at the moment considering the following potential systems.

Nakamichi 9.2.4 earc for room 1. Because it's the the primary entertainment viewing room. I am thinking that the surround effects might. Be appreciated here..

I am on the fence between this and a 2.2 powered speaker/sub mix AND I am also considering a mission lx connect with dual svs micro 3000 or pc cylinder 2000 subs
Alternatively same subs with 2022 svs prime wireless pro speakers.

What are the groups thoughts on these options or something else entirely???


----------



## Cla55clown

Budget: up to $600. Don't care about atmos as my ceilings are 19' tall. Prefer 3.1 channels. Would like room correction and as big a sub as possible.

Will be paired with a 2022 Samsung QN90B. Are HDMI inputs a thing with soundbars? Coming from a 5.1 AVR setup that is not 4K compatible. Thanks!


----------



## raidflex

How does the Klipsch Cinema Cinema 600 compare to the Samsung Q700b/Q800B? Looking for a decent 3.1 or 3.1.2 system for a family room under $500. The room will not work with rear or surround speakers due to an open floor plan with kitchen area behind the couch. 

Also I cannot add discreet front speakers due to the fireplace area that the TV is mounted in, so I need to go with a sound bar. Since its an open floor plan I am having trouble on deciding what will fill the room with enough sound. 

The room is 18x23ft and 9ft ceilings and is open to large eat in kitchen.

I will be building out a theater room in the near future so I just looking for something half way decent. It would be nice if the sub was able to provide some bass, but I am not sure how much this will work due to the open floor plan of the room.


----------



## Shawn Hollywood

rankies said:


> Sort of my question. I had that fear so for the three bars in my setup the 700b would be the only one that I would get most of the functionality out of since it doesn't have the up firing speakers.
> So I'd see no benefits from either of the 800s over the 700?
> The S800 is close to the 700 in price, if it would perform about the same as the 700 I'd consider it because of the slim form


Go to the 930b. You should easily be able to pick it up for around $675-700 max.


----------



## DaveyMac

Need soundbar recommendation.

Putting a 65” LG G2 on this wall.

As you can see ceilings are going to negate any atmos features. Room is wonky shape.

I’d like best soundbar for 5.1 sound. There is suitable place for wireless rears. And best bass I can get.

With tv being gallery… would be nice to have a more discreet soundbar. But if it’s not just feasible (both discreet AND good sound).. then I’ll put some table under for sound bar.

$1000 or less budget.

Ultimately I’ll likely get a paradigm sub and go balls out on dedicated speakers. I have a dedicated home theater I’ve already went nuts with.


----------



## steves40th

steves40th said:


> My room is 19 x 20 with 20 foot cielings. I decided to go ahead and get a earc capable system Sony HT-ST5000 with the subwooofer. I will be honest, my hearing isnt all that great, but, I do want to be able to hear Tidal or even spotify music when at their highest quality as best I can without spending thousands.
> This system is a bit older, but it has very good reviews.. Better than the TV speakers and significantly better than the grand kids sound bars from 2010...


This sounds pretty good. Once I get a better audio quality into I am sure it will sound even better.
Its sounds similar to my two other sound bars with woofers up stairs. They are 12 years old.
Mounting it on the Mantel Mount is okay. It has two bolt heads that go into the back of the sound bar, and you tighten it to ensure it is snug up against mantel mounts bracket. 21lbs...


----------



## Vidcan

Hey everyone, so we have about a 600 square-foot living room with approximately 15 foot high ceilings. We’re looking for a sound bar for our LG G1 OLED TV. I was considering the Sennheiser Ambeo max sound bar and I definitely want some thing that has a subwoofer pre-out. Are there any other alternatives or upcoming products that would fit my criteria? The Sennheiser seems to be a relatively old product these days. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## lifewithoutparole

Hi All, I recently purchased a 65" Sony X95K for my living room. The folks over in the "LED" Forum really helped me decide on a TV so I'm back! The TV room is 160 SF with an 8 Ft. ceiling. I am 71 and my hearing is "not bad" (according to my Ear Doc), however, the dialogue on some shows isn't clear. I had the TV set up with the stand at the higher level so I could add a sound bar. I find the speakers are better on this TV than my old one, and some Network shows/ESPN/Reruns sound ok, yet others aren't clear (Example is Castle). I don't watch a lot of movies and don't require a big sound effect/bass experience, but would really just like clear dialogue. I have researched the internet and the reviews are all over the place. So, those of you who were looking for clearer dialogue, what did you get and was there an improvement? Cost isn't a primary concern. Thanks, Tim


----------



## MrElusive

LG S95QR Review​I did not forget about this thread! I have been playing with the system for the past week or two and here is finally my review:

Setup:
Installation was easy, since I already had the eARC cable run from the previous soundbar. The new soundbar has one power cable, along with the eARC cable. The rear surround speakers are wireless and each have their own power cable which goes to the wall. No wireless module or 14-guage wire to mess with. I do wish the rear surround speakers power cables were longer though, I think they were only 6’ long each, same as soundbar and sub-woofer cable. The subwoofer was the same, just connect the power cable and done.
The system detected all speakers during first power-up according to the on-screen display, and adding the soundbar to my WIFI and to the LG app was done with the Google Home app. It refused to connect on first power up, but unplugging the soundbar and plugging it back in again and doing the setup process once more did the trick.

Configuration:
This was super easy as well, the LG TV automatically knows the soundbar is connected and outputs to it immediately after turning on the TV. The LG remote or my Roku remote turns on TV and soundbar together, and volume is controlled with either remote. Since I have Roku run to the HDMI of the TV, it does not matter if I am using the LG Smart TV or the Roku, sound is always just running via eARC to the soundbar. Using the app to fine-tune settings is easy as well. I usually run Cinema mode, with flat EQ, and Surround Sound set to On. I may pump up the Center Channel, or the Overhead Speakers and Rear Surround Overhead Speakers depending on content I am watching. If the content has a low feeling dialogue as I had the problem before, I change the sound setting from Cinema to AI Sound Pro. This setting auto-adjusts the soundbar to whatever content is coming through and seems to smooth out dialogue.

Review/Performance:
This is in comparison to my previous LG SN8YG soundbar with the LG SPK8S wireless surround sound speaker kit.
Overall, I am very pleased with this system. This takes the SN8YG and kicks everything up a notch! The soundbar itself has a wider soundstage with “bigger” sound, more intensity. Side-to-side effects are more dramatic, and dialogue is so much clearer! I upgraded to this system because I was frustrated with dialogue from the SN8YG before, but this seems to have a more substantial center channel speaker as the dialogue is louder, clearer, and not so muddy! Next up, the sub-woofer. This was a very pleasant surprise. The previous system sub had good bass at first, but would quickly get rattly on my hard floor surface. This new S95QR is a more powerful sub. Low-frequency sound is delivered so much more clean, with so much more punch, and minimal vibrations. Starting to sound like a real home theater system now! And the icing on the cake: the rear surround speakers. The rear surrounds on this system are side-firing and upward-firing, so they are more prominent and offer better clarity. It really adds to the surround effect.

Criticism:
Thank you if you made it this far. While I am overall happy, I have to be realistic in that this is only a MSRP $1,800 soundbar system in the expensive world of home theater. Here are my beefs:
Despite running calibration, the Atmos effect is lackluster at best. Upward firing soundbar plus the upward firing surrounds do not seem to produce any dramatic height effects that Atmos is trying to push. I have tried pumping up the overhead speakers (front and rear) in the LG Sound Bar app but to no substantial effect. Could be my hard-floor apartment is not ideal for acoustics but I am not so sure. I have a friend that visited me for a few days who has the new Sonos Arc, sub, and surrounds and I asked him to evaluate. He put on some of his preferred Marvel movies to test, targeting specific scenes and he did confirm. We were not getting much up and down effect, with helicopters or spacecraft flying overhead. We also found dialogue to get lost during complicated action scenes. He did come away being very impressed by the system overall, and confirmed it was a good buy even if similarly priced to his Sonos setup. After he left, I played around with sound settings and that is when I discovered the AI Sound Pro setting seemed to clean up dialogue. While Cinema mode sounds the best by far, if I find dialogue getting a bit lost in a movie, I have no choice but to switch to AI Sound Pro. No EQ adjustments or Center Channel adjustments would get the job done the way AI Sound Pro does.

I have included pictures below of the orientation of my setup. You can see I prop the surrounds on my couch when watching movie, and then I put them on the floor, out of site, when I am not.


----------



## Viche

Hello all! Looking for a recommendation on an affordable sound bar for my daughter's apartment - thinking $200 or under (including up to $300 with the hope that I can eventually find them on sale).

Reference: I have a Denon/Elac/Monolith M-15 setup in my home theater, and I realize that sound bars can't do magic, but the $120 Vizio VSB200 sound bar that we bought a decade ago for our family room (with 2 tweeters and 4 midrange speakers, SRS virtual surround mode, and a little 8" Infinity sub) sound surprisingly good. Is there anything nowadays that's similar? What's the best bang for the buck?

Thanks!

Edit: 
The Vizio M Series M215aw-K6 Sound Bar/sub looks pretty decent, though I would have to wait for a sale on it.
The Klipsch Cinema 400/sub looks decent and is on sale.
Any one have any experience with either. 
Still interested in other recommendations.


----------



## R0N1N47

Does anyone who owns a q700b know where the spacefit sound setting is? I tried to look at every setting on the soundbar and even on smart things app and I don't find it anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## Namo

Ok, I will make it easy. I have narrowed it down to three. Help me choose one.

Sony HT-A5000
LG S90QY
Samsung Q800B


----------



## Ale60

@MrElusive : Have you received the LG soundbar?

I got the Samsung 990, not sure I'll keep it, the effects are pretty good especially surround back (none upwards though) but I have to say the dialogue has improved a lot.

Since the package arrived open, I'll have to return it and I don't know if the LG probably has a more open soundstage on the sides than Samsung?

I close the speech with the Dialogues are very good but some effects are not as clear and cristalline as I heard on the Soundeabr Bose 900 (I don't know if LG can do the same thing).
Thank you in advance.


----------



## BlackFire

Pondering which soundbar. My set up is a town home with a large living room (speakers fire away from neighbor shared wall), and will be paired with a 75” Samsung Ju7100 (hdr yes, Dolby digital plus yes, atmos no unless I get that external arcana box), most content streaming Netflix and Amazon Prime Video (or d/l 4k), no Blu-ray player. Mostly I watch tv vs movies (so wouldn’t benefit from full amazing immersion sound ie rears that often?), currently have good (older but good) stereo speakers, and the dialogue quality is so bad I have to turn on cc. 

Soundbar options include Sonos Arc for $800 (plus sub for $500) or a Best Buy open box Samsung Q900a for $560. For priorities vs price points (value matters more than actual total $$$), what would you do?


----------



## JimGah

Namo said:


> Ok, I will make it easy. I have narrowed it down to three. Help me choose one.
> 
> Sony HT-A5000
> LG S90QY
> Samsung Q800B


Those are 3 very diverse choices.

The Sony doesn't come with a sub but is a very large bar and produces decent bass. You can always add the sub later if you want.

The LG is a 5.1.3. They seem to be proud of that up-firing center channel, not sure if anyone else thinks it's useful.

The Samsung is what it is. Nothing against Samsung, but they put out so many different models I can't keep up with the differences. It's a nice beefy bar with a wireless sub.

You can buy add on surrounds for all 3 if you want them later.

Personally, I like the Sony but that's probably just because it's the new shiny. The Samsung and LG just seem to be repackaging of older models (other than the LG having the upfiring center channel).

Not sure if you care about the add-on surrounds, but I believe the LG and Samsung are similar in that kit has a powered wireless receiver with wired speakers, but the Sony has individual speakers (power cable to each speaker but no speaker wires).


----------



## JimGah

JimGah said:


> It'll be a few weeks/months before we know if they've actually fixed the problem or are just replacing old parts with new defective ones.


I got one of the first re-repairs this week. A Q-600B that we repaired back in September came back with the same problem. We'll see if this trends up over the next few months, but this is also our busy season as we get all the xmas returns.

The Q-600Bs have really slowed down but the Q-60Bs have picked up. My current backlog has like 3 of the former and 20 of the latter.

At this point I'd definitely consider purchasing one open box (if in good shape with all accessories) as it's likely been repaired. And as I said previously if there is a failure it happens shortly after purchase.


----------



## MrElusive

Ale60 said:


> @MrElusive : Have you received the LG soundbar?
> 
> I got the Samsung 990, not sure I'll keep it, the effects are pretty good especially surround back (none upwards though) but I have to say the dialogue has improved a lot.
> 
> Since the package arrived open, I'll have to return it and I don't know if the LG probably has a more open soundstage on the sides than Samsung?
> 
> I close the speech with the Dialogues are very good but some effects are not as clear and cristalline as I heard on the Soundeabr Bose 900 (I don't know if LG can do the same thing).
> Thank you in advance.


Ya I posted full review on page 110.


----------



## Ale60

@MrElusive : 
Thank you.

Out of curiosity, can the side surround satellites also be configured as front by the applzication? (on Samsung 990 you can set it to front or rear and the sound increases significantly on front).).

After days of using it, how are you with the dialogues? At first you said they seemed a little confused.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## MrElusive

@Ale60, the speakers are pre-assigned. The Left Surround knows he is the left surround, regardless of where you put it. No re-assigning in the app.
I am okay with dialogue. Watching Atmos content, in Cinema mode it is great. If I have any hint of trouble, I may switch it to the Ai Sound Pro EQ setting. It depends on the app also. I find watching a movie in Hulu 5.1 surround to be among the worst for some reason. On the other hand, streaming from my Plex server which are my own Blu Ray rips (MakeMKV to Handbrake), the 5.1 sound is surprisingly good; clear dialogue, good surround sound effects, good EQ settings, no need to switch modes. My conclusion is that the S95QR is a huge step up from my SN8YG and cleaned everything up for me to have a pleasant watching experience.
I have no experience with the Samsung 990 except that the reviews all seem to be very positive.


----------



## Namo

JimGah said:


> Those are 3 very diverse choices.
> 
> The Sony doesn't come with a sub but is a very large bar and produces decent bass. You can always add the sub later if you want.
> 
> The LG is a 5.1.3. They seem to be proud of that up-firing center channel, not sure if anyone else thinks it's useful.
> 
> The Samsung is what it is. Nothing against Samsung, but they put out so many different models I can't keep up with the differences. It's a nice beefy bar with a wireless sub.
> 
> You can buy add on surrounds for all 3 if you want them later.
> 
> Personally, I like the Sony but that's probably just because it's the new shiny. The Samsung and LG just seem to be repackaging of older models (other than the LG having the upfiring center channel).
> 
> Not sure if you care about the add-on surrounds, but I believe the LG and Samsung are similar in that kit has a powered wireless receiver with wired speakers, but the Sony has individual speakers (power cable to each speaker but no speaker wires).


Thanks, I was leaning towards the Sony. I have a old Vizio bar with a sub that still works fine connected through optical but I wanted to get one with EARC and extra HDMI and the Sony seems the best at that. I will add the sub if I feel I need it.


----------



## JimGah

Namo said:


> Thanks, I was leaning towards the Sony. I have a old Vizio bar with a sub that still works fine connected through optical but I wanted to get one with EARC and extra HDMI and the Sony seems the best at that. I will add the sub if I feel I need it.


I think they all only have one HDMI input and Output/eARC. The HTA7000 has two HDMI inputs.


----------



## Roscoe

First off, there's 111 pages in this thread at this point...I'm simply not able to read them all to get the answer that I suspect won't be there. So here I go.

I have a OLED65C9PUA TV that at times I find it's hard to hear depending on the source of the data (Plex, Youtube TV, etc...). It's primarily my wife's TV and she has a very low bar for sound quality (I often find her car radio "balance" dialed all the way to one side killing the stereo channel on the other side) but she has at least agreed to beef up the volume. Not necessarily interested in a fancy one (i.e. 5.1) but a subwoofer would probably be beneficial (but only if wireless...she won't allow wires visibly exiting the built-in TV cabinet 😎)

My first thought is to buy a basic, inexpensive (AKA not cheap) soundbar that projects the sound outward rather than down onto the TV stand and reflected outwards (pretty sure the TV speakers on on the bottom of the TV).... *First question: Can I assume that a basic soundbar would be louder than my TV?* The specs say that the TV speakers are 40W spread evenly over 2x speakers and 2x subwoofers. I have to think even a basic sound bar produces more than this...I'm not that savvy on speaker specs.

I first looked at LG sound bars thinking I should stick with the same brand (I find that prevents customer service from blaming potential issues on "the other guy's" hardware) but most reviews have not been flattering to the build quality/durability of LG soundbars. Of course internet reviews being what they are I take them with a grain of salt. *Second Question: Are LG soundbars any good and is there any advantage to buying LG over a different brand for what I'm going for?*

Any soundbars to avoid or that are recommended? There are no walls on either side of the room, the ceiling/flor are the only "bounce" options. We only watch simple shows (either Youtube TV or content from my Plex server, but both are built-in apps and I don't use a streaming box) and don't care about exquisite sound...for that we go into my Man cave with a full 5.1 system. The sound bar will connect directly to the TV to simply replace the built in speakers.

Thanks


----------



## tknx

$200 budget. Can be used.

Need a small (under 22 inch) wall-mount soundbar for use with a PC for movies and gaming. Can be 2.0 or 2.1. Would prefer a slightly warm / neutral sound, but not boomy.

Was eyeing a Polk Magnifi Mini and Bose Solo 5, but am open to whatever. SR-C30A is just slightly too large I suppose.


----------



## Adnanzak

Hi guys
Here for some suggestions. I've got a LG CX and looking to invest in a soundbar bar. Torn between Samsung q990b and LG s95q. Samsung has better reviews but, as announced at CES 2023, LG soundbar will be getting an upgrade which will rival Samsung's q symphony.
Better to get Samsung or get LG and wait out the new update ?


----------



## Ale60

I tried the Samsung 990 after a few days I returned it (it had also arrived open with missing parts) but I wouldn't be satisfied in any way... The quality initially if well adjusted is good the dialogues improve even if I don't find them as good as the bose 900, where it doesn't make it is in the stereophonic effect (front left right movement). Another problem I encountered is that he always puts more than he should, it is difficult to explain it in words but it is as if there is always some sound, an effect present even in moments when there should be total silence ... practically he always inserts effects or small sounds continuously and makes listening a little tiring, for example it is as if an OLED panel works with too much color and the image is tiring and unrealistic. I don't know if all Sound Bars do this job of adding more than necessary to make the effects more exaggerated, but I didn't like this thing so much that after 1 hour of filming I turned it off and connected the 2.1 stereo (Dali Opticon 6MKII Subwoofer B&W Amplifictor Nad 399) with this configuration I lost some effects but the sound scene became more realistic and less tiring. I don't exclude that I may have misregulated the various settings of the SB but as I said I didn't like it. Now if I can I'll take Bose or directly a dedicated 5.1 like Denon S660H and Polk Audio XT series Speaker Kit Having said that, I would suggest the LG 95QR soundbar, I heard the smallest model in a shopping center and I really liked it. A greeting.


----------



## MRM4

We just got a new Sony A80K set a couple of weeks ago. I hadn't been thinking about a soundbar until my mom unexpectedly got us one of Christmas. I've had a surround system for years and only use it for movies. But it's just a Bose sound bar, has not surround sound capabilities. Our den isn't huge, but not tiny either. I'd like to find something to replace my receive and speaker. I don't want to spend $1,000 on a system. I'm curious to see what people would recommend.


----------

